#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-06
<MK-ubuntu> 사발면 8개있심
<MK-ubuntu> ㅠㅠ
<MK-ubuntu> 아빠가 비행기값을 안줘서 카드 못막구있어서
<MK-ubuntu> 쩝 굶어야함
<MK-ubuntu> 전 카드인생인데.훗
<Seony> 오지말라는 얘긴가보다 ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> 아 봐서.... 아빠몰래 회사카드로 해야겠심
<MK-ubuntu> 회사카드는 그냥 내 페이에서 빼오면 되니
<Seony> 아... 벌써 두시 반이네...
<atto> 벡터 수학공식을 벡터도로 표현하려고 하는데, 관련된 자바 api가 있는지요???
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<DummyLogic> 하이루.. 여러분
<DummyLogic> 분도님이 없구나....
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<aru> 안녕하신지요
<aru> 질문이 있는데요
<aru> 어제 우분투 설치해다가
<aru> 노트북에 쓰는데
<aru> 괴상하게 멀티터치가 안되네요
<suapapa> 띠용!
<aru> 두 손가락 스크롤링 자체가 막혀있는데
<aru> 어찌 해야 하나요
<aru> ..
<aru> 호출인갘ㅋ
<suapapa> 멀티터치 노트북을 못 써봐서
<suapapa> 모델이 뭐에요?
<aru> 멀티터치라고
<aru> 너무
<aru> ê·¸
<aru> 대단한건 아니고
<aru> 트랙패드..
<aru> 트랙패드 멀티터치 대부분 있는데여
<aru> X380
<suapapa> ubuntu 모델명 로 검색하면 하면 관련된 내용이 이미 있을것 같은데
<aru> 아
<aru> T380
<aru> ㅈㅅ
<DummyLogic> 음...
<aru> 유명하지 않은 모델이라
<DummyLogic> 그건 그냥.. 터치패드 드라이버만 잘 잡으면 될거 같은데요
<aru> 적절하게 리뷰나..
<aru> 드라이버 어떻게 잡죠..
<aru> 드라이버 3개 깔아버려섴ㅋ
<aru> 어찌 해야할지
<suapapa> lsusb 나 lspci로 터치패드 모델명을 우선 알아야 겠네요
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<aru> 그건 어떻게 하나염
<suapapa> 터미널 열고 치세요
<aru> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0b05:1751 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. BT-253 Bluetooth Adapter Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Fou
<aru> 큼
<aru> synaptics 터치패드인건 아는데
<DummyLogic> http://www.synaptics.com/support/drivers
<DummyLogic> 왜 난 여기가면 XP용 드라이버만 뜰까요?
<aru> 그러게 말이죠
<DummyLogic> 예전에는 리눅스 용도 있었던거 같은데..
<MK-ubuntu> 피곤
<aru> 그 주변에 막 읽어보면
<aru> 리눅스가 있는듯한 뉘앙스 돋음
<Seony> aru: 토픽에 있는 규칙을 읽어주세요.
<aru> 잌
<aru> 방금 읽었습니다
<DummyLogic> 잌~!
<aru> 죄송해요
<Seony> 지금부터라도 잘 지켜주세요
<aru> 예
<MK-ubuntu> Seony 아 내가 할일이 없군요
<MK-ubuntu> 방주인이 할일ㅇ 없음ㄴ 어케 한데유
<DummyLogic> ㅋㅋㅋ
<aru> 밑에 저거 뭐죠
<aru> 게이밍 어카운트라니
<aru> 아이고
<aru> ê±°ì°¸
<aru> 아
<aru> 음
<aru> 그냥 써야겠네요
<lexlove> 저녁인사 : 안녕하세요
<DummyLogic> 네 안녕하세요...
<lexlove> 월요병으로 일하기 싫어요 >.<
<lexlove> 저녁 9시가 되어야 퇴근할 수 있어요. 뭔가 활력소가 될만한게 필요한 듯...
<MK-ubuntu> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> MK님 하이요~
<lexlove> 페이스북에서 자주 뵈니깐 괜히 반가워요 ^^
<shriekout> http://www.cmedia.or.kr/news/view.php?board=news&nid=8483&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter =33
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> lexlove: 제가 fb에 중독.ㅎ
<lexlove> 현대차 살일이 없어서 다행입니다 ㅋ
<MK-ubuntu> 왜요?ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> 전 원래 한국차 자체를 싫어합니다
<lexlove> MK-ubuntu: shriekout님의 링크 읽어보세요
<lexlove> 슬픈 현실이라고 해야할까요?
<lexlove> MK-ubuntu, 아이폰에서 페이스북 어플 무엇으로 쓰고 계시나요? 제 어플은 사진올리는 기능이 없더라구요
<MK-ubuntu> 전 아이폰이 아닙니다.ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> 앤드로이드 입니다
<lexlove> 음 잘됐네요 저도 안드로이드
<DummyLogic> 전 안드로이드를 가지고 싶습니다.. ㅜ.ㅜ
<lexlove> DummyLogic, 바꾸세요 눈높이만 낮추면 스마트폰도 공짜가 있어요 제것은 스카이의 시리우스인데 쓸만해요
<DummyLogic> 전 아직 노예계약이 남아 있어서요... ㅜ.ㅜ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ 노예계약 끝나고 나면 제것보다 훨씬 좋은 스마트폰을 가지실 거에요 ^^
<DummyLogic> 전 찍어 놓은것이 있습니다.
<DummyLogic> 디자이어HD
<lexlove> 오호... 화면이 큰 것으로...
<DummyLogic> 제 노예 계약이 끝날때 쯤이면 공짜폰이 되어 있지 않을까 생각합니다.
<lexlove> 그러겟죠?
<DummyLogic> 스마트폰 = PMP + MP3 + 전화기 이기때문에... 화면이 커야....
<MK-ubuntu> 전 폰 봐서 아이폰4 살꺼 같아요
<MK-ubuntu> 기기만 사려면 $1000 은 들던데 쩝
<DummyLogic> ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> 대박
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 아이폰은.. 유지 비용이 많이 들것 같아서... ㅜ.ㅜ
<DummyLogic> 지례 포기 했삼
<lexlove> 저는 일단 시리우스폰으로 만족하고 내년에 자전거 한대 사려고 해요 싼것으로..
<DummyLogic> 자전거도 비싸던데...
<DummyLogic> 100만원 이상이던데요...
<lexlove> 그런 비싼거 말구요 산을 탈것도 아닌데 비싼 것은 낭비에요. 차에 넣어다닐 수 있도록 접이식으로 사려구요
<lexlove> 제차가 오래된 무쏘라서 짐칸(?) 비슷한게 있거든요
<lexlove> 직장이 멀어서 차를 샀는데 운전하고 다니기가 힘들어서 걍 회사 근처로 이사해버렸어요
<DummyLogic> 아하!
<DummyLogic> 좋네요.. 이사...
<lexlove> 그래서 차를 세워뒀더니만 오래된 중고차라 그런지 이상해지더라구요 시동이 잘 안켜진다거나..
<lexlove> 가까운 거리를 그냥 타고 다녀요 5만원 넣으면 장거리 다니지 않는 이상 한달 이상 탑니다 --V
<shriekout> 전... 출퇴근할 때... 3만원치 넣으면... 한달 하고도 보름 더 탑니다. =33
<shriekout> -ㅅ-V
<lexlove> 음.. 제가 졌네요 ㅋ
<shriekout> 음훼훼... =33
<lexlove> 원래 엑센트였는데 뒤에서 받아버려서 폐차하고 무쏘(대형차임)로 바꿨는데 기름값은 더 적게 들어가네요
<lexlove> 엑센트가 약간의 기름 누수가 있다더니 약간이 아니었던 모양이에요
<DummyLogic> 전 5억원짜리 타고 다닙니다.
<shriekout> BMW?
<lexlove> 헉;;;;
<DummyLogic> 지하철 한칸이  5억정도 합니다.
<shriekout> Bus Metro Walk =3
<lexlove> 앗...ㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 완전 속았네요 ㅋ
<DummyLogic> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 뭐 저도 올 2월까지만해도 버스타고 다녔어요
<lexlove> 버스다니는데 나까지 차를 몰아야하냐 라는 생각으로 대중교통 이용했었는데 출퇴근 시간 4시간 걸리니깐 도저히 버스타고 못다니겠드라구요
<shriekout> 4시간... -ㅅ-;;;
<lexlove> 거기가 멀어서 그런게 아니라 빙글빙글 완전 완행버스라고 보시면되요 광주시내 다 돌고 나주로 가는거라서
<lexlove> 하긴 광주 -> 나주로 시를 옮기는거니깐 2시간이면 빨리 온 것인지도 모르죠...
<shriekout> 멀긴 멀군요... -ㅅ-;;;
<lexlove> 지금은 걸어서 7분, 차로 7분 그래요 ^^;;;;
<shriekout> 저는 회사까지 2.3km...
<lexlove> 타고 이동하는 시간보다 공회전시간과 신호등에서 멈추는 시간, 주차시간이 더 걸리는 듯
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 예전에 20km 왕복했었는데...
<shriekout> 회사를 저를 따라 이사 오더군요 =33
<lexlove> 와 그런 행운도 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저는 이제 일하러 갑니다 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 7시부터 수업시작해요
<shriekout> 수고 하세요 :)
<shriekout> 퇴근해서 노는 중 =33
<lexlove> 완전 부러워요. 17일까지 9시 퇴근이에요 얼른 18일이 오기를 기대하고 있답니다. 2주 아자아자!!
<shriekout> :ㅇ
<shriekout> :D
<Seony> 12시간동안 책상에 앉아있었더니 허리가... ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> 매일하는 월급쟁이님들께
<MK-ubuntu> 실례임
<Seony> 왜요? 나도 직장생활 다 해봤는데.
<MK-ubuntu> 저도 사무실가면 12시간은 기본임
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<bundo> 에휴 넥북 재설치 거의 다했네유
<bundo> 쩝
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: 안자요
<MK-ubuntu> 시간이 늦엇는데
<Seony> 숙제...
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 드디어 퇴근합니다~~~
<kkb110> 클래식(피아노)좋아하시는분
<DummyLogic> 하이 분도님!
<DummyLogic> bundo: 핑!
<DummyLogic> 재설치 끝났나요?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ 네
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1291639454.png
<bundo> 넥북도 10.10 코분투로 바꾸었습니다
<bundo> 스카이프 소리안나서 조금 헤멤 쩝
<DummyLogic> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> DummyLogic 수요일 독산에서 한잔 합시더
<DummyLogic> 고생하셨네요..
<bundo> 문준이 월급받는데유 ㅎㅎ
<cuwoom> 요즘 피진네통 파일 전송 안되나바요
<bundo> 어 그런가 음
<locofrank> 안녕하세요. 설치한 프로그램의 설정파일을 찾고 싶은데 어떻게 하면 될까요?
<locofrank>  .프로그램이름, .config 이 디렉토리에 안보이는데
<bundo> dpkg -l 패키지네임
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 보통요 그건 사용경험으로 알게 됩니다.
<bundo> 개인설정이 어디에 되는지는요
<locofrank> 아..
<bundo> 사용경험 에 따라 알게 됩니다
<locofrank> 보통 홈디렉토리 밑에서 검색해서 찾아보는데..
<locofrank> 감사합니다
<bundo> 빨리 알고 싶으면 소스 분석해야지요
<bundo> 개인설정은 보통 개인디렉 . 아래 인데
<bundo> 프로그램따라 다르니까요
<locofrank> 그런 실력은 없고..
<bundo> 프로그램 만든사람 맘이죠
<locofrank> 아..
<bundo> 근 데 봍오요
<locofrank> 그 알려주신 dpkg 이걸로 하면
<locofrank> 뭔가 나오긴 나오는데
<bundo> 근 데 보통요
<bundo> 그놈은 .g* 어쩌구로 가고요
<locofrank> 디렉토리가 나오진 않네요.
<bundo> 머 대충 약간 룰은있더군요
<bundo> kde용은 어디로 간다 등등
<bundo> 사용경험이 가져다 줄것입니다.
<locofrank> 일단 홈디렉토리 밑에 직관적으로 안보이면 찾기가 힘드네요
<locofrank> 8.04부터 썼는데도 ..
<locofrank> 구글링해도 못찾는 건 그냥 기다리는게 현명하죠?
<bundo> 구체적으로 어떤건데요
<bundo> 현명한질문에 필요한 답이 올수 있답니다
<locofrank> 그 글로벌 메뉴 아시죠? 맥처럼 패널에 메뉴를 뜨게 해주는거요
<bundo> IRC는 의견 전달률이 15%안됩니다
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 그거 설정요 ?
<locofrank> 10.10에서 저장소로 설치를 했는데
<locofrank> 네
<bundo> 그거 설정중 없애는거요 아님 고치는거요
<locofrank> 노틸러스를 클릭하면 파일 브라우저라고
<bundo> 저에 한번 답한거 같은데
<locofrank> 이름이 바뀌어야 되는데 안바뀌네요
<bundo> 치매로 까먹었습니다
<locofrank> 전 그 문제를 여쭤본적은 없어요
<locofrank> 아..
<DummyLogic> 저는 이제 퇴근합니다
<bundo> 1년반전에 답해준듯한데 음
<DummyLogic> 내일 뵙지요.. 바이...
<locofrank> 안녕히 가세요
<bundo> DummyLogic 수요일 전화 할껭
<bundo> 엥
<locofrank> 아 늦었다
<locofrank> 10.04 에서는 없는 문제가 10.10에서 있는데 이게 저만 그런건지
<bundo> 나보다 나이 많은데 발걸음은 빠르죠 ㅎ
<locofrank> 아님 새로 버전업되서 아직 리포팅이 안된건지 모르겠어요
<locofrank> 노트북 화면이 좀 작아서 넓혀보려고 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 음머 저친구 글하나 씹고요
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=14269&p=70908#p70908
<bundo> 이거 왜쓰고 퇴근했지 쩝
<locofrank> 흠..
<locofrank|linux> http://sh하아 힘들다
<locofrank|linux> 분도님 http://shahn.wo.tc:8080/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_007.png 이 스샷이 노틸러스가 활성화된 상태인데
<locofrank|linux> globalmenu의 desktop이 file browser로 안바뀌는데 어떤걸 살펴보면 좋을까요
<bundo> ?
<bundo> 좀더
<locofrank|linux> 음.. 지금 활성화된 창이 노틸러스입니다.
<bundo> 패널에 메뉴가 안없어지는 문제 인가요 ?
<locofrank|linux> 아뇨 타이틀이 안바뀌는 문제입니다.
<locofrank|linux> Desktop 보이시죠? 위에 패널에
<bundo> 글로벌 메뉴 만능아닙니더 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 그게 File Browser로 바뀌어야 되는데
<bundo> 다 표현 못합나더
<locofrank|linux> 10.04에서는 잘 바뀌거든요
<locofrank|linux> 아뇨.. 그 문제가 아니라..
<bundo> 모릅니더 ^^;
<bundo> 그게요
<bundo> 저는 글로벌메뉴 좀하다 말았어요
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 그럼 설정 파일이라도 찾아 보고 싶은데
<bundo> 그러니 모르죠 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 네 알겠습니다. 감사합니다
<bundo> 제가 술을 좀해서 글로벌 메뉴 설치해볼상황이 아닙니더 죄송
<bundo> 그리고 메일 밀린거 보내느라 .. ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 암튼  고민해보십시요
<locofrank|linux> 아닙니다. 봐주신것만 해도 감사해요
<locofrank|linux> 구글링해도 안나오고 답답해서요
<locofrank|linux> 넵
<shriekout> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=70910#p70910
<shriekout> 답변 하나로 두개의 글에 답변 달기... 1석 2조 =33
<shriekout> 김프코리아 광고도... 1석 3조 -ㅅ-v
<bundo> shriekout 헉 역시 ㅂㅌ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ =33
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 고생이심 노래하나 ?
<shriekout> 냥냥
<shriekout> 아... 묘족 버릇이 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 넵 노래 한곡 주세요 :)
<shriekout> 휴지통 비우기 들어가니... 얏홍이 하나 가득... '휴지통 비우기' 클릭 휘리릭~ =33
<bundo> 참 매지님이 참석은 힘들지만 그릅스에는 초대 하고 싶은데
<shriekout> ?
<bundo> 오픈소스 리더 마구 대화 하는 모임 월1회 5회
<shriekout> 오오... 그런 모임도 있나요?
<bundo> GNUKOREA & 정보공유연대  에서 준비중입니다
<bundo> 와서 고견 주십시유
<bundo> 노래는 이거로 하고 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEU1V8zK3dQ
<bundo> 초대 메일 보내야징
<bundo> 히히
<shriekout> bundo, 님 링크 거니.. 다른 분도 많이 보시는듯... 버퍼링... -ㅅ-;;;
<bundo> 네떡 카드 후진듯
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 메일도 보냈으니 좋은 고견 좀 주세요
<shriekout> 가입했습니다. :D
<bundo> 헉 빠르넹
<shriekout> 오픈소스포럼 그룹에 가입되셨습니다. :D
<bundo> 전 글정리 잘 못하잔하요
<bundo> 그러니 그간 글 대충 잘 이해하며 봐주세요
<shriekout> gmail-notify를 사용하고 있어서... 이메일 실시간 알림 :)
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<bundo> 정보공유와 오픈소스 토론을 위한 준비 모임
<bundo> 주관 : 정보공유연대, Gnu Korea
<bundo> 이걸 5회 월 1회 모임 하겠다는겁니더 헤헤
<bundo> 절대 오픈소스 포럼아님 이름이그리 된거에유
<shriekout> 오오... 이거 커지면 좋은 모임 되겠군요 :)
<shriekout> 참... 사무실 문제인데요...
<shriekout> 후원회비 많이 걷어지나요?
<bundo> 내 사무실 줄깡
<bundo> 없징
<shriekout> 흠... 고정적으로 후원회원을 만들면 어떨까 하는데요...
<bundo> 그냥 울동내 사회운동하는 형들 삥뜻어 술먹징
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 갠찮은게요
<shriekout> 그놈이나 이런 곳처럼... 돈 좀 내면... 컵이나 티셔츠 같은 것도 주고...
<bundo> 사무실 돈 내는거 전혀 없잖아유
<shriekout> 1년 회비 10만원 내면... 머그컵 한개 준다 이런거...
<bundo> 내 술값이 없을때가 많은건디 그건 술줄이면 되유 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 기본적으로 세미나나 이럴 때 돈 활용할 수 있을 것 같은데요
<shriekout> 그냥 문득 떠올라서 =33
<bundo> 아직 아니라 봅니다.
<bundo> 헤헤
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<bundo> 그보다 1월 광주 갈껀데 김프 하러 오세유
<bundo> 헤헤
<bundo> 전교조 위크삽
<shriekout> 헉...
<shriekout> 갈 수는 있는데... 구경만 가겠습니다. :)
<shriekout> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=c_%EA%B0%9C%EB%B0%9C%ED%99%98%EA%B2%BD%EA%B3%BC_gtk_%EA%B0%9C%EB%B0%9C%ED%99%98%EA%B2%BD_%EA%B5%AC%EC%B6%95
<shriekout> 위키에 글 하나 또 정리... =33
<bundo> 아 그거 보았십더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 굿
<bundo> 역시 매지님임
<shriekout> :)
<shriekout> 자랑질 중 =33
<shriekout> 잉어 잡아서 임베디드 프로그래밍 위키에 글써라고 해야지 =33
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<bundo> 요즘은 12시전에 자고 6시쯤 일어 납니더
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 새나라 어린이죠
<bundo> 쩝 1시간 고민 하고 삽질 한글 임 으
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=14270
<bundo> 한글설정 왜이러징 쩝
<MK-ubuntu> .
<bundo> 남도는 덜춥죠 ^^;
<bundo> <== 요즘 일찍 자고 일찍 일어나는 새나라 어린이
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-07
<bundo> popeye92 님 구글그룹스 초대좀 하겠습니다.
<bundo> 오프소스리더 토론회 준비 중입니다
<popeye92> bundo, 네네
<popeye92> 영광입니다.
<bundo> popeye92@gmail.com ?
<popeye92> 엣설
<bundo> 초대 했습니더 ^^;
<popeye92> 네 들어갔습니다. 초대감사합니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<spell> Hi All im wondering if somebody could make me an account for a game ._. http://c9.hangame.com/ i would greatly appreciate if i can do something tell me ^^
<Baek> fg
<kbundo> Seony^Work 님
<Seony^Work> 네
<kbundo> 늑대여우에서 PC 에 우분투 깔아나가려는데 문제가요
<kbundo> 계정을 어찌 처리 해야 하는지
<kbundo> 그거를 델 은 어찌 해서 나갈까요?
<Seony^Work> 사실 그 부분을 말씀드릴려고 했는데, 그거는 우분투의 도움이 필요하거나,
<Seony^Work> 내지는 OEM 버전으로 해봐야할 거 같은데요.
<Seony^Work> 처음 전원 넣을 때, 사용자 계정을 세팅하는 부분부터 시작해야하는데
<kbundo> 흠
<Seony^Work> 현재 우분투 설치 과정 자체가, 그걸 먼저 하고나서 설치를 하게끔 되어있죠.
<kbundo> 음
<Seony^Work> 예전에 OEM버전으로 설치가능한 옵션이 있었을 때도 사실 그런 기능은 없었던 걸로 기억하거든요.
<kbundo> 이거 어찌 처리 해야 하나 음
<Seony^Work> 근데 이게, 제가 알기로 배포판을 맘대로 손대는 거야 상관없는데 우분투 이름 붙여서 나갈려면 허락을 받아야되요..
<kbundo> 코분투 붙여 나갈것입니다.
<Seony^Work> 그래서 아마 우분투 쪽에 협력사항이 있어야하거나, 아니면 일괄 아이디/비번으로 통일하거나 해야할 거 같아요.
<kbundo> 아 이거 복잡하네유
<kbundo> 암튼 설치를 어찌 해야 하나 음
<kbundo> 델 PC 는 어떤 상태로 파는지
<kbundo> 알수 있을까요  ?
<Seony^Work> 배포판을 통째로 뜯어고칠 수 있는 사람이 나서서 뜯어고치지 않는한 어렵지 않을까 싶네요.
<kbundo> 우분투 탑재 델 PC 들요
<Seony^Work> 음... 저도 델꺼는 한 번도 못봤어요.
<Seony^Work> 주변에 그런걸 사는 사람을 봤어야말이죠...
<kbundo> 흐
<kbundo> 그니까 영어쪽 구글링 좀 부탁 드립니다.
<Seony^Work> 네.
<kbundo> 델pc 처음 키었을때  어떤 상태인지 ?
<kbundo> 그게 궁금 합니다.
<kbundo> 첫게정이 중요한데 임의 계정만들어 나갈수도 없고 음
<Seony^Work> 한국에는 우분투-델 피씨 안팔아요?
<kbundo> 안팝니다
<Seony^Work> 헛! 그렇군요...
<kbundo> 한국은 델미니도 xp 인거만 팔아요
<kbundo> 자판 한글이면 XP 입니다.
<kbundo> 늑대여우 기술팀에서 고민 중이래요 쩝
<kbundo> 아 이런 문제를 생각  안했네 음
<Seony^Work> 음... 처음 켰을 때 어떻게 나오는지에 대한 부분은 검색을 좀 해봐야할 거 같아요.
<Seony^Work> 일단, 동일한 아이디와 비번으로 일괄설치하는 쪽으로 먼저 얘기해보구요,
<kbundo> 넵 아시게 되면 irc 또는 메일 부탁합니다.
<Seony^Work> 추후에 아이디와 비번을 바꿀 수 있는 방법을 매뉴얼로 한 페이지짜리 종이를 제공하는 식으로 얘기 한 번 해보세요
<kbundo> @,.@ 그것도 대안이긴 하죠
<kbundo> 새로 아이디 만들고 그 아이디를 ADMIN 그릅에 포함 하면 되긴 하는데 음
<Seony^Work> 제일 간단한 건, 한 장짜리 매뉴얼을 제공하는 거에요.
<kbundo> 델이 하는 방식을 좀 알고 싶습니다.
<Seony^Work> 가전제품 사면 들어있는 간단한 메뉴얼..
<Seony^Work> 넵... 델은 제가 검색 좀 해볼께요
<kbundo> 정안되면 메뉴얼 주어야줘 머 쩝
<kbundo> 자기네는 마스터 하드 하나 만들어서 그냥 떄려 넣는데요
<Seony^Work> 대량생산에서야 당연히 그렇게 해야겠죠.
<kbundo> 컴 모델마다 마스터 만든다는군요 xp 경우는
<kbundo> 코분투는 4모델 만들껄데..
<kbundo> 2개 데탑 2개 녹북
<Seony^Work> 꽤 많이 나오네요.
<kbundo> 시디 주고 깔라고 하면 탑재 PC 라고 말하기도 머하고 쩝
<Seony^Work> 현실적으로 팔려야한다는 문제가 있겠지만..
<kbundo> 광고에 돈좀 쓰겠데요
<Seony^Work> 생색내는 수준이 아니라서 다행이에요.
<kbundo> ^^;
<kbundo> 그럽을 이용하여
<kbundo> 코분투 설치로 이동하게 하는 메뉴가 처음에 뜨면 어떨까요
<kbundo> 복구하고 설치 두개
<kbundo> 음 ~
<Seony^Work> 첫 부팅시에요?
<kbundo> 네..
<kbundo> 우분투 설치 초기 화면 새로 만드는 거죠
<Seony^Work> 그럼 처음 키자마자 쓸 수 있는 게 아니라, 처음 키면 설치부터 해야하는 거군요
<kbundo> iso 로 부팅 되게 할수 있거든요 하드 하나 피티션에 두고
<kbundo> 파티션 800메가 나누구 iso 파일하나 복사하고 그거로 부팅 되게 하는 식
<Seony^Work> 델미니 중에서 우분투가 탑재된 모델이 한국에서도 나왔었나보네요
<Seony^Work> 구글링 하니까 꽤 나오네요
<kbundo> 아 그래요 음
<Seony^Work> 일종의 복구파티션이군요.
<Seony^Work> 하긴 뭐 대부분의 컴퓨터들이 복구파티션 탑재가 기본이니까...
<kbundo> 그게 자판이 영어만있는 한국에서 판거는 아닐꺼에요
<kbundo> 그런게 나온다이야기인듯
<Seony^Work> 음... 그렇군요
<kbundo> 한국 델에서 판매한거 아니고 외국 마켓서 산분들 있는거죠
<kbundo> 더스트 같은 경우요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 아... 더스트님은 irc에서 보기가 불가능하니까...
<Seony^Work> 구입하신 분들 블로그에 질문 올려서 답장 올 때까지 기다려볼까요? ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> ^^;
<Seony^Work> 제 생각엔,
<Seony^Work> 방금 말씀하신 복구파티션을 통한 설치도 괜찮을 거 같아요.
<Seony^Work> 왜냐면 그게... 설치라기보단 꼭 처음 전원 켰을 때 초기 세팅하는 것 같잖아요.
<Seony^Work> 어차피 iso로 파티션 만들어서 설치하면 설치 속도야 뭐 몇분 안에 끝날테고.
<kbundo> http://linux.dell.com/ 여기위키에 혹시 관련 글 없는지요 ?
<Seony^Work> 요즘 윈도우 피씨들도 초기 세팅에만 5분씩 걸리는데, 우분투 설치야 뭐 가능할 거 같은데요.
<kbundo> 제가 현재 할수 있는 법이 그 법인데 음
<kbundo> 파티션에 ISO 두고 그리로 부팅 되게 음
<Seony^Work> 말씀하신대로 grub 손대서, 복구/부팅 두 가지 옵션만 제공하는 걸로요
<kbundo> 흠
<kbundo> 일단 하드 작은거로 만들어 테스트해보아야 겠습니더
<kbundo> ^^;
<Seony^Work> 넵. 제가 별로 도움이 안되네요.
<kbundo> 라이브 말고 설치로 뜨게 해야죠 머 ^^;
<kbundo> 나중에 저대신  이런거 고민좀 해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 넵
<kbundo> 암튼 대화중 조금 풀렸습니다,
<kbundo> 하 이거 탑재 PC 도 걍 되는게 아니네유 쩝
<Seony^Work> 그러게요. 저도 생각은 못한 부분이었거든요.
<kbundo> 델쪽 포럼 또는 위키 글좀 더 봐주십시요
<Seony^Work> 넵
<kbundo> 처음 전원넣은 상태가 설치 유도 인지 어떤지 궁금 합니다
<Seony^Work> 네. 알아보고 말씀드릴께요.
<Seony^Work> 이만 퇴근합니다.
<twinsenx> bundo: 고민 해결되셨나요? 코분투 프리인스톨 피씨 수퍼유저 계정
<bundo> 아뇹
<bundo> 파티션 에 ISO 넣을까 고민 중입니다.
<bundo> 좋은  아이디어 있으신지유 @,.@
<suapapa> 계정이 문제네...
<twinsenx> 루트 계정하고는 관계없는 고민이죠? 늑대에서 출시될때는 한두가지정도 일괄적인(획일적인?) 수퍼유저 계정으로 작업하고... 구입한 유저가 수퍼유저 계정 추가하는 방법은 머리에 떠오릅니다만... 너무 뻔한가요? http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28019/How_to_add_an_additional_Super_User_DOSUDO_in_Ubuntu
<suapapa> 로그인 창에 내 계정 말고 보이면 걸리적 거리던데..
<twinsenx> 아... 최초 수퍼유저 계정을 지울 수 없는 거때문에 고민이실수도 있군요...
<twinsenx> ^^; 초보가 궁리해봤자 어쩔수엄꾼요;;;;
<bundo> 흐음
<bundo> 그게 마찬가지죠 나중 새로 유저 만드는 메뉴얼 주는거하고 ^^;
<bundo> 그리고 완전 작업후 최초 유저 지우면 되긴 하는데 음
<twinsenx> id: cobuntu passwd: client's phonenumber     with manual for him/her to change initial passwd... ^^; 아이디 cobuntu 패스워드 주문자전화번호 + 비번바꾸거나 유저추가 매뉴얼;;;;
<twinsenx> 주문자 전화번호 알기도전에 미리 설치되는거죠? 매시브 디플로이먼트 massive deployment
<twinsenx> 저번에 4:3모니터에서 셀프 설치한 우분투 피씨 들고 컴터샵에 가서 16:10 고해상도 모니터를 푹 꽂으니 화면이 안 나오는 경우도 있었습니다 ^^;;
<MK-ubuntu> __)
<bundo> 넥북을 코분투 10.10-1로 셋팅 끝 http://yfrog.com/jq5ugp
<lexlove> 퇴근합니당~
<Seony^MBP> 저는 잠자러 갑니다
<ctrl144> 심심해요..
<MK-ubuntu> autowiz 벌써 출근?
<MK-ubuntu> 오래 만에 우분투로 부팅해봐야지
<autowiz> 아닝 오랜만에 일찍 일어나서 밥먹고 출근 준비 하는중~~
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-08
<limht> quit
<joon> Enter hellotext here...
<joon> anyone here?
<joon> what the?
<joon> I just saw a pic
<joon> Enter text ffffff
<twinsenx> 트위터 계정 트고 묵언수행... :) 페이스북 계정 트고 '우분투한국사용자모임' 가입하고는 묵언수행... :) 사실 뭘 어떻게 하는지 아직 잘 모르겠고 익숙해지려면 시간이 걸릴듯하와... 당분간은 멀뚱모드입니다
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<han9k> 번역하는데 %(days_ago)가 pyton의 msgstr의 제대로된 표기 방식이 아니라면서 등록을 거부하네요 -_-+
<han9k> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/update-manager/+pots/update-manager/ko/+translate?show=untranslated
<Seony> 아이패드 Air Video 어플 생각보다 괜찮네요.
<Seony> 장점이자 단점인 실시간 인코딩...
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 난 아이패드2나오면 살거임
<MK-BB> 그리구 맥북프로 지를거임.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사고나서 얘기해요. ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony -_-)
<MK-BB> 백업 서버에 서니님꺼 안땡깁니다...
<MK-BB> 후후훗
<Seony> 뭐 유치하게 그런 걸로 협박해요?
<Seony> 남자가 쿨하게 사고나서 얘기하면 되지
<MK-BB> 협박이라니요
<MK-BB> notice드리는거인데
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> MK-BB: 4과목 A 확정... 이제 calculus2만 A받으면 GPA 3.7!
<MK-BB> 제가 어떻게 해드려요?
<Seony> 뭐를요?
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 오늘은 조금 까칠..
<Seony> 안까칠한데 ㅎㅎ... 어떻게 해드린다니 무슨 말이에요?
<Seony> 혹시 울 수학 교수, 아는 사람이면 이메일 좀 보내줄려구요?
<Seony> 잠자러 갑니다.
<han9k> 자러갑니다. 다들 좋은 꿈꾸세요~
<lexlove> 저도 자러갑니다~
<kiuba95> hi
<kiuba95> who from korea
<kiuba95> ??
<Seony^Work> 상대를 안하는 게 낫지...
<MK-BB> ..
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-09
<imsu> Seony: 디아하십니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아니 그냥 쉬는 중.
<imsu> 오홋
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 디아나 해볼까요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이번에 전과목 A받을 거 같아
<imsu> 오우
<imsu> A 받는 애들 신기할 따름 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 디아 받는 중입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 씨디키는?
<imsu> 널린게 시디키 아닐까요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇게 생각하면 큰 오산이야 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 블리자드에서 어찌나 꾸준히 막는지, 왠만하면 다 안되는 걸로 아록있어.
<imsu> 안에 있네요 텍스트로 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 배틀넷 접속해보고 얘기해.
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 스타는 무설친데 잘 되겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 배틀넷은 확실치 않아
<imsu> 쩝
<imsu> 인뱅 땜시 윈도우로 돌아왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 웹게임이란 놈은 뭡니까?
<Seony> 말그대로 인터넷에서 게임 하는 건데, 그거 마약이잖아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 카트라이더 같은거요?
<Seony> 아니, 오게임 알아?
<Seony> 오게임, 부족전쟁 같은 게임..
<imsu> 안해봤죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게임 클라이언트를 깔아서 겜하는 게 아니라, 웹브라우저로 겜하는 거야..
<imsu> 크롬에서도 돌아가나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 당연하지.
<Seony> 그리고 실시간으로 겜하는 건데, 예를 들어서
<Seony> 어떤 건물을 지으라고 명령을 내렸는데, 건물 짓는데 5시간 30분 나온다고 하면, 그게 실제로 5시간 30분 걸린다는 얘기야.
<Seony> 그러면, 5시간 30분 후에 오면 건물이 다 지어져있지.
<Seony> 웃기는 게, 오게임 같은 경우는 잠도 못자는 사람들 많아. 딴사람들이 잠자는 시간 노려서 쳐들어오거든.
<imsu> 헐~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 훼인 게임이네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 유명하지
<imsu> 전 그냥 간단히 즐길 게임을 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 카트나 해야겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 몬스터헌터 3rd 나왔잖아.
<Seony> 사야할까 말아야할까 무쟈게 고민되던데
<imsu> 헙헙
<imsu> 미제 판으로 나온건가요?
<imsu> psp 는 온통 일제판으로 나와서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 아니 일어판. 그래서 고민 중이야
<Seony> 영문판 나올려면 최하 6개월은 기다려야되거든
<imsu> 전 과감히 버립니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 카트나 하러 가야지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 파란 장갑
<imsu> 에휴
<imsu> 무지개는 얼마나 해야 따는거야 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내가 저번에 얘기했었나?
<Seony> 몬헌3rd는 카이 없이도 멀티 플레이 되는 거.
<Seony> 와이파이만 있으면 돼
<imsu> 넵
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 난중에 사야겠어유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지금은 돈이 없는 불우이웃 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇ 안그래도 좀 비싸긴 하더라
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 카트 하러 갑니더 히히히
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<lexlove> 저는 카트보다는 RPG게임이 더 좋아요
<twinsenx> Robot Punch Generation?
<shriekout> 휴대용 대전차 유탄 발사기?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> lexlove: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 훼인의 지름길 = rpg ㅋㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> rpg게임 관심은 여전히 많지만... 여차저차 아직 손은 못대보구 있어여 와우 접은후로는... rpg하니깐 다크써클 생기더라구요. 제 점수(x) 관심(o)은요 리얼타임 레그넘온라인(regnum online)이랑 턴제 도푸스(dofus)이옵니다.
<imsu> 훗훗
<imsu> 전 추억의 게임 디아블로 설치하는 중입니다
<lexlove> imsu, 오랫만이에요.. 삶이 바빠서 훼인이 될수가 없네요
<lexlove> 저도 디아블로2 한참 했었어요. 그뒤에 와우하다가 지금은 아이온  주말에만 조금씩 해요. 렙옵이 안되요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 추억의 게임이라서 그런지 디아블로 3 나오면 해보고 싶어요
<imsu> 설치완료 ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> http://forums.ryzom.com/showthread.php?t=35158 최근에 리눅스 클라이언트 지원하기 시작한 '라이좀'에도 관심이 가네여. 게임안에서 관련 이벤트도 하나봅니다. 10.10의 소프트웨어센터에서 바리 다운로드 되는지는 기억이 가물가물하지만 // 디아블로2라면 에... 포도주가 필요하시겠네여
<twinsenx> 레그넘온라인, 도푸스, 라이좀의 공통점은 리눅스 네이티브 지원이 된다는 것과... 대략 멀티후렛폼이며... 유료라는 점... 한달에 약9000원 정도?
<twinsenx> rpg에 관한 제 플랜B는요. 초등학생 꼬셔서 알바비 주고 캐릭터 양성 -_- ... 직접 하기 귀차니즘...
<lexlove> ^^;
<imsu> 초딩은 알바비 안줘도 될거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<laggard> 아아아아아
<imsu> Seony: 역시 멀티 플레이는 안되나봐유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> cd 키 실패 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 거봐
<imsu> 젠장할
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시디키 못구하나 쩝
<imsu> 에이 지워야 겠다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 스타도 배틀넷이 안되네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 디아 배틀넷키는 만원엔가 파는 거 같더라고
<twinsenx> rpg는 역시... 버스와 택시를 적절히 활용하는 광랩업으로 게임회사의 수익모델을 물먹이며, 내가 필요할 때 기대고 그들이 나를 필요로 할 땐 가차없이 버릴 수 있는 길드와 클랜...이 게임의 요체인 듯 하옵니다 -- 게임 외적인 요소를 최대한 활용하시어 어여 랩업하시고 찌질한 약자들을 괴롭히는 쾌감을 득하시옵소서~ 물러가ì
<Seony> 외계어닷
<imsu> 결국 임진록2 까지 받게 만드네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 문명이 고사양겜인가요?
<Seony> 원래는 안그런데, 이번에 나온 5는 좀 고사양이야
<imsu> 흠 놋북에서는 안돌아 가겠군요 ㅠㅠ
<laggard> 문명5가 턴이 넘어갈수록 렉이 심해진다네요
<Seony> imsu: 우리 몬헌3d나 하자 ㅋㅋ
<yoomin15> 안녕하세요^^
<Seony> Hi
<yoomin15> 아니 한글 못쓰시나요?
<yoomin15> 저 같은 경우는 조금 불편하게 쓰고 있는데요.
<imsu> Seony: 몬헌 하려면 기다려야 겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭘 기다려. 그냥 일어판으로 하자. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 돈없어유 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 인터넷도 남의거 끌어다 쓰는 형편인데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음.... 내가 하나 사줄까 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헐
<imsu> 갑부 +_+;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 갑부는 아니고...
<imsu> 전 불법 다운로드만 찾는데 정품을 쓰신다니 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 일어모르면 아템 조합은 우찌 합니꺼 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나도 원래는 그랬는데, 불법을 계속 쓰다보니 불법을 찾고, 또 시리얼 넘버 찾고, 크랙 해야되고... 이런 번거로운 과정들과 시간을 들여서 하는 것보다 그냥 속편하게 사는 게 낫겠더라고..
<Seony> 아이템 조합은, 조만간 매뉴얼이 나오겠지.
<Seony> 한글날 매뉴얼 알지?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 웹으로 만든 건데, 무려 20메가짜리...
<Seony> 조만간 나오지 않을까 싶다.
<imsu> 헙헙
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그 메뉴얼 보면서 하면 됩니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 한글날이 몬헌만 만드나요?
<Seony> 그건 잘 모르겠어.
<Seony> 근데 매뉴얼 하나만 있으면 딴건 아예 필요가 없지
<imsu> 저번에 거기서 패치된것 다운 받아서 하고 있거든요
<imsu> 아직 반도 못 깬듯 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 거기 뭐야 말인데 번개 쏘는애 깨다가 포기 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 아 풀풀...
<Seony> 풀풀이 좀 무섭긴 하지.
<imsu> 아니요
<imsu> 풀풀은 활로 깨면 편하더라구요
<imsu> 활이나 총 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그 번개 막 치는 애 있잖아요
<imsu> 뿔달렸나?
<imsu> 말처럼 생겼는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 라잔
<Seony> 조냉 무서운 애
<Seony> 아 키린
<Seony> 짜증나는 말새퀴
<Seony> 스쳐도 피가 팍팍 달아.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맞다 몬스터 헌터 프론티어
<imsu> 그건 해 보셨어요?
<Seony> 아니 안해봤는데, 둘 다 해보는 사람 말로는 PSP가 훨씬 낫다더라
<imsu> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 온라인은 짜증난다던데...
<imsu> 조작감이 영 불편하더라구요
<imsu> 그래픽도 영 아니고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 에휴 난 뭘해야하나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그리고 그 몬헌 프론티어는 엔진기반이 몬헌 DOS버전이라서 구려.
<Seony> 몬헌 한 번 해놓으면 3년간은 겜걱정 안하는거 알지? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 고대로 갖다 놓은거 같더라구요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아니 그 말이 아니고,
<imsu> 몬헌도 폐인게임
<Seony> 몬헌 엔진이 몇 개 있어.
<Seony> 몬헌 계보 알아?
<imsu> 모르지유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 몬스터헌터 -> 몬스터헌터 G -> 몬스터헌터 2G -> 몬스터헌터 DOS -> PSP용 몬헌... 이렇게 나가거든.
<imsu> 장비셋 맞추는데 노가다성이 진한거 같아요 ;;;;
<Seony> 근데 저 몬스터헌터 DOS 버전이 나온지가 무려 10년 가까이 됐어.
<imsu> 헛
<Seony> 다시 말하자면, 이번에 나온 몬헌3rd는 처음부터 끝까지 엔진을 새로 갈아엎었는데,
<Seony> 온라인판은 10년전 엔진을 아직도 쓴다는 거야
<imsu> 음~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 프론티어 유저들 불만이 많잖아.
<Seony> 왜 항상 PSP만 좋게 나오냐고.
<imsu> 전 렌스 쓰는데 영 어렵더군요
<Seony> 근데 당연한 거 아냐?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 랜스/건랜스가 제일 다루기 어려운 무기야.
<imsu> 당연하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 초반에는 닥치고 태도.
<imsu> 이게 제일 정이가서리 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 건랜스는 영 정이 안가고
<Seony> 초반에는 말할 것도 없이 태도부터 잡아서 감을 익혀야돼...
<imsu> 역시 남자라면 랜스
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 태도 잡고 촌장퀘 다 깨고나야 대충 몬헌이 이런 거구나 하는 거야
<imsu> 헙헙
<Seony> 너 라쟌이라는 몬스터 알아?
<imsu> 아니유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 마주치면 손바닥에 땀 나는 몹 있꺼든.
<Seony> 열라 무서워
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 몹이 촌장퀘 제일 마지막에 나오는데,
<Seony> 나는 G급 퀘스트 전부 다 깨고나서야 라쟌 잡으러 갔을 정도야
<Seony> 조냉 무서워.
<imsu> 아 그정도에요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 라쟌 2마리를 한 꺼번에 상대하는 초초초초초 고수 플레이 영상이 유튜브에 있는데,
<Seony> 한국사람이야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 랜스는 동영상 보니까 이리저리 회피 잘하던데 전 도저히 못하겠더라구요
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 랜스가 후진밖에 안되다보니까, 옆으로 피할려면 몸을 회전시켜서 회피해야하니까 좀 어색하지
<imsu> 예리도 떨어지면 개 되고 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 예리도 떨어지면 일단 튀고 봅니다 흑흑
<Seony> 그래서 랜서들은 예리도 스킬 띄워서 다니잖아.
<imsu> 아 그렇군요
<Seony> 난 보우거너니까...
<Seony> 난 태도랑 보우건만 써. 태도 150회, 보우건 250회 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 근데 겜할려면 와이프 몰래 해야하는디..
<Seony> 가능할지 모르겠다
<imsu> 대검은 안하십니까?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 대검은 내 스타일이 아니더라고..
<imsu> 한방에 대갈통에 꽂아 넣던데
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 파워 장난 아니지
<imsu> 그거 타이밍 맞춰서 한방씩 머리 맞추면 되는거 같던데 전 영 못하겠더라구요
<imsu> 아~ 우분투 게임 동호회를 하나 만들어야지 원 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 에휴 스타나 해야지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 스타2는 할사람이 없어서 잠시 보류하고 옛날게임 스타나 하러 가야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래.
<Seony> 몬헌은,
<Seony> 내가 와이프 좀 보구나서 얘기해줄께 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 옛설 ㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi> 좀 싸늘한 날씨의 겨울저녁입니다.(서울)
<twinsenx> 21:00 섭씨1도 북풍 초속1미터 습도38퍼센트 입니다.(대구) :-)
<ggugi> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-10
<boyts106> 도와주셈.. http://imm.io/2szS
<boyts106> 다
<boyts106> 다음서버 또 지x 하나요??
<boyts106> 도와주셈.. http://imm.io/2szS
<boyts106> 다음서버 또 지x 하나요??
<temp> 23시간 전에는 '대한민국서버'로 업데이트 잘 되던데.. 지금은 잘 모르겠어여
<boyts106> 그레요?
<temp> 예. 제꺼는 웰컴투우분투  32비트 데스크탑 이에여. 그저께 설치에 어제 업데했어여. 지금은 업데할께 없다구 나오네여.
<temp> 저는... 일부 패키지 업데 잘 안 먹으면 가끔 (느리더라도) 주서버로 바꿔보곤 합니다.
<boyts106> 내내 잘 되다가 오늘 갑자기 저랬어요
<temp> 그럴때가 있더라구요. 루분투(lubuntu)는 관련 패키지가 다음에 다 없는 경우도 있어서.. 주서버로 해놨어여.
<boyts106> 알겠셔요 ㅎㅎ
<temp> 물론.. 주서버로 해놓으면 가끔은 원치 않는 업데가 주루룩 되는 경우도 있습니당. 체크 언체크 살펴보시길.
<boyts106> 원치 않는 업데가 뭐죠
<temp> 움.. 예를 들면.. 나는 커널 업데는 원치 않는데 쿡쿡 누질르다보면 되뻐린다던가.. 또는 한국어 설정에 잘 맞게 업데됭있는데 미쿡어에 맞게 원치않게 업데 되뻐린다든가 ㅋ 희미한 기억에 그랬던듯
<boyts106> 그렇군요 알겠셔요 ㅎㅎ
<boyts106> 기다리면 정상으로 돌아오나요? 다음서버요..
<boyts106> 돌아오나요? 아니면 돌아버리나요?
<boyts106> 다른 서버로 바꿔서 하루 있다가 다시 다음으로 바꾸면 돌아오나요??
<temp> 하루가 아닐 수도 있구요. http://ftp.daum.net 은 정상 접속이 되네여. 미러가 주서버를 따라가는데 시차가 이
<temp> 있는 경우도 있지 싶으지 싶으지 싶습니다. http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=39344
<temp> ^^; 저 초보라서 제 대답은 다 싶으지 싶으지 싶습니다 입니다.
<boyts106> 말투가 잼있으시네요ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<boyts106> 메너도 있으시구요
<boyts106> 분도삼촌은 왜 조용하실까요??
<boyts106> 과음으로 인한 멍때리기??
<boyts106> temp^away 님 감사합니다, 저 갈게요
<cocobo> 안녕하세요 우분투 초보인데요. 궁금한게 있어서 irc에 왔어요 질문해도 될까요. 제가 사용하는 그래픽카드가 너무 오래된것이라 10.10에서는 독점드라이버 사용을 할수가 없다네요. 그래서 여기저기 찾아본 ê²°ê³¼ 드라이버에 대한 패치가 만들어 지고 있는 중인거 같은데요. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/626974 여기에서 ë
<Seony^Work> cocobo, encoding setting is supposed to be utf-8.
<cocobo> 아직도 안보이나요
<Seony^Work> 이제 잘 보입니다.
<cocobo> 죄송 합니다 다시적을께요
<cocobo> 안녕하세요 우분투 초보인데요. 궁금한게 있어서 irc에 왔어요 질문해도 될까요. 제가 사용하는 그래픽카드가 너무 오래된것이라 10.10에서는 독점드라이버 사용을 할수가 없다네요. 그래서 여기저기 찾아본 ê²°ê³¼ 드라이버에 대한 패치가 만들어 지고 있는 중인거 같은데요. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/626974 여기에서 ë
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 그걸 그대로 복사해서 붙이시면 당연히 안나오죠.
<cocobo> 아 죄송해요 ㅠ휴그흑
<ctrl144> 어?
<ctrl144> 저는 보이는데말이죠;
<ctrl144> 안녕하세요 우분투 초보인데요. 궁금한게 있어서 irc에 왔어요 질문해도 될까요. 제가 사용하는 그래픽카드가 너무 오래된것이라 10.10에서는 독점드라이버 사용을 할수가 없다네요. 그래서 여기저기 찾아본 결과 드라이버에 대한 패치가 만들어 지고 있는 중인거 같은데요. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/626974 여기에서
<ctrl144> 저는 왜 인코딩 상관없이 보인거죠;
<Seony^Work> 음.. 글쎄요. 저는 xchat인데 안보이네요
<jasonjang> 저도 잘 보이고요, 일시적인  Seony^Server 님의 착오같아요
<ctrl144> 저도 xchat....
<jasonjang> 저도
<cocobo> 안녕하세요 우분투 초보인데요. 궁금한게 있어서 irc에 왔어요 질문해도 될까요. 제가 사용하는 그래픽카드가 너무 오래된것 이라 10.10에서는 독점 드라이버 사용을 할수가 없다네요. 그래서 여기저기 찾아본 겨로가 드라이버에 대한 패치가 만들어지고 있는중인거 같은데요. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/626974 여기에ì„
<ctrl144> 서니님이 영문환경이라?
<ctrl144> 헐 깨지네요 이제
<Seony^Work> 음... 아마도 그런듯요...
<ctrl144> 이번엔 깨졌어요
<jasonjang> cocobo; 1,2 번은 보이고 3번째는 안보였어요
<ctrl144> 저도요.
<Seony^Work> 저는 다 안보여요.
<ctrl144> 서니님 뭔가 문제가;
<ctrl144> cocobo// 한글 제대로 보입니까?
<cocobo> 지금은 uft-8이고 아까전에는 euc-kr 이였어요
<cocobo> 파이어폭스 웹irc사용중이고요
<ctrl144> 어;; 전 앞에껀 보이고 지금껀 안보이죠
<ctrl144> 여튼
<cocobo> 144님 잘보여요
<locofrank|linux> 저도 3번째만 안보이네요
<ctrl144> 마지막에 붙이신 건 완전 깨져요
<ctrl144> 앞에 두번 다 제대로 보이고요
<cocobo> 마지막은 uft-8
<ctrl144> 웹irc문제인가요;
<ctrl144> 서니님은 cocobo님꺼 안보인다그러시고;
<cocobo> 앞에 둘은 euc-kr 이고요
<ctrl144> ㅇㅁㅇ;;;
<ctrl144> 여기 IRC인코딩=UTF-8입니다
<locofrank|linux> 전 xchat인데 이 서버는 utf로 설정되어 있는데..
<ctrl144> 아무래도....
<ctrl144> 윈도우즈상이 아니실까...
<cocobo> 우분투요
<ctrl144> cocobo// inklchat 아시나요/
<ctrl144> 헉
<ctrl144> 우분투인데;;;;;;;;;
<cocobo> 아뇨 포럼에서 링크된 웹 irc요
<ctrl144> ㄷㄷ... 서니님쪽에 뭔가 문제가...?
<ctrl144> 여튼 아까 질문...
<Seony^Work> 귀찮아요. ㅎㅎ utf-8로 바꾸셨다니 그걸로 ok
<ctrl144> <cocobo> 안녕하세요 우분투 초보인데요. 궁금한게 있어서 irc에 왔어요 질문해도 될까요. 제가 사용하는 그래픽카드가 너무 오래된것이라 10.10에서는 독점드라이버 사용을 할수가 없다네요. 그래서 여기저기 찾아본 결과 드라이버에 대한 패치가 만들어 지고 있는 중인거 같은데요. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/626974 여기에서
<ctrl144> 서니님 보이시면 답변을
<ctrl144> ㅋ
<Seony^Work> 독점 드라이버 사용 못하면 결론은 하나죠 뭐.
<Seony^Work> 그냥 xorg나 커널에서 제공하는거 써야죠.
<ctrl144> 그렇죠 뭐...
<locofrank|linux> nvidia 시면 공홈에서 제공하는 걸로 설치해보세요
<ctrl144> cocobo// xorg 드라이버 PPA 추가하셔서 최근꺼 쓰시면 좋을수도 있다죠... 인텔은 그래요
<cocobo> 저기 버그패치가 이루어지고 있는것같은데요
<cocobo> 공식적으로는 언제 올라올지 아무도 모르는건가요
<Seony^Work> 만드는 사람도 모르는 걸 누가 알겠어요. ㅎㅎ
<cocobo> 네 감사합니다
<Seony^Work> 아... 몬헌3rd 해야하나 말아야하나...
<Seony^Work> cocobo, 근데 오래 걸리진 않을 거에요. 한 번 기다려보세요.
<cocobo> 네
<Seony^Work> cocobo, 너무 오래되서 사용이 곤란하다면, 차라리 우분투 버전을 옛날걸 써보는 것도 좋은 방법이에요.
<ctrl144> 이제 저도 질문할게 생긴....
<ctrl144> opera 11 깔았는데 말이죠
<ctrl144> 뭔가 이상하게 나와요;
<jasonjang> 예. ctrl144 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이상하게 나오는 부분은??
<ctrl144> Text-based 브라우저처럼 나온달까...
<Seony^Work> 파폭을 쓰세요. ㅋㅋ
<ctrl144> 크롬써요
<ctrl144> ㅋ
<jasonjang> 오페라 설정 다 만져 봤어요? 오페라 장점 많치만...아주 쬐금 안습 부분이 있어서리. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 저는 브라우저는 오로지 크롬+사파리
<ctrl144> 오페라는 그냥... 원래 계획대로면 Chrome-Opera-Firefox 순서로 우선순위를 두고 쓰려고 했는데요
<Seony^Work> 크롬은 어딜가나 북마크를 동기화 시켜줘서 좋더라구요..
<ctrl144> 망....;;
<jasonjang> 근데, 왜 파폭 추천해요? Seony^Server ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ctrl144> 크롬 동기화 어떻게하시길래...
<jasonjang> 저는 브라우져는 ie 만 빼고 다 써요
<Seony^Work> 뭐 잘 안되면 파폭으로 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 암호& 즐찾 동기화는 다 되요. ctrl144
<ctrl144> 저는 일단 컴퓨터(윈도우즈)앞에 앉으면 크롬부터 깐다죠...
<Seony^Work> ctrl144, 계정 넣는데에다 구글계정 넣으면 알아서 동기화해줘요.
<cocobo> 크롬 북마크싱크 말인데요 그거 문서도구에 저장되던데 싱크된 크롬항목을 숨김으로 해버리니 다시 숨김풀기를 할수가 없어요.
<ctrl144> 물론 친구집 손봐주러 갔을때는 Firefox...
<jasonjang> 심지어 히스토리(방문 기록)동기화까지.......브라우저를 크로싱 합니다.
<ctrl144> 구글계정이요????
<ctrl144> 흠... 해봐야겠군용
<Seony^Work> ㅇㅇ
<cocobo> 네
<cocobo> 하지마세요
<cocobo> 다시 못 돌리더라구요
<ctrl144> 왜요 ㅋㅋ
<ctrl144> ㅇㅁㅇ;
<Seony^Work> 돌리다뇨?
<ctrl144> 해제 못한다는 뜻이신 듯
<cocobo> 다시 숨김풀기가 안되요
<Seony^Work> 아.. 숨김 안하면 되죠.
<Seony^Work> 난 컴퓨터 4대 모두 동기화해서 쓰는데..
<ctrl144> ?!?!
<jasonjang> 다시 돌릴 필요없이 잘 되요. 그리고
<cocobo> 네 사용 하는데는 불편한거 없던데 그냥 보이던게 안보여서요
<jasonjang> 다시 돌리기도....지난 마지막 동기화 한 기록이 초 단위로 관리되서 ....원하는 시간으로 복구도 되요
<ctrl144> 초...ㄷㄷ;;;;
<ctrl144> 그나저나 제 질문은 저 멀리로...
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ctrl144; 저는 오페라 오랜 사용자인데...11은 못 써봤어요
<jasonjang> 화면 잡아서 어디서 볼 수 있어요?
<ctrl144> http://goo.gl/kQkXg
<ctrl144> ㅜㅜ;
<jasonjang> thx
<ctrl144> 오페라 10 설치했을때도 이랬는데 말이죠... 그땐 폰트 문제때문에 또 미칠뻔했다가;;;;;
<jasonjang> 미안하지만, 내 보기엔 정상으로 보입니다. 하지만
<jasonjang> 2가지 검토 해 보세요. 1/2.  그래픽 보기 활성화 2/2. 모바일 보기 불활성화. 되야겠죠?!
<locofrank|linux> ctrl144 도움이 안될지 모르겠지만 제 경험에 의하면 파폭으로 다음에 접속할 때 광고차단이나 몽키스크립트 같은 애드온을 쓰는 경우 저런 식으로 나오더군요
<locofrank|linux> 오페라도 그런 기능이 있는지 모르겠는데 있다면 꺼보세요
<jasonjang> 예, 그렇습니다. 저도 같은 답여요. 끄덕끄독
<ctrl144> 흠... 쩝;;;
<jasonjang> ctrl144; 쫌 고맙지요?
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> ctrl144, 유니클로가 원래 일본회사인건 알죠?
<jasonjang> 저 그 회사에 관심"만" 많아요.
<Seony^Work> 저는 관심이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 뭐 좋은거 있나봐요?
<jasonjang> 아뇨, 최근엔 모르겠고요.
<ctrl144> 서니// 물론이죠
<ctrl144> 아 근데 오페라 문제는 제가 스스로 해결;
<ctrl144> 광고차단이나 그런 게 아니었어요
<jasonjang> 첨에 웹 광고, 티져, 또는 브라우저에 그 뭐죠? 암튼 사진, 날씨, 음악, 머 이런 거 제공해서....IT 계열인 줄 알았어요. 아주 오래전에....
<ctrl144> 설정-웹페이지-스타일
<ctrl144> 스타일시트 표시가 체크해제 되어있더라는 -_-
<ctrl144> 건드리지도 않았는데
<jasonjang> ctrl144; 맞아요, 오페라는....속도 우선주의라서...
<ctrl144> 원래 그래요?;;;;
<ctrl144> 오페라 사이트도 제대로 안 뜨던데;
<jasonjang> 그래픽 안/보기........에도 단계가 많아요. 예, 그것도 강점 중에 하나죠
<ctrl144> 음... 여튼 저는 죄다 체크 = 풀옵션
<ctrl144> 음 오페라 가볍고 좋아요 아주~
<ctrl144> 일단 크롬보단 가볍고요...
<jasonjang> 다른 브라우져는 보이기/안보이기 정도로만 구분하지만...........오페라는 여러 단계로 구분해 놓았어요. 스타일에서...
<jasonjang> 첨부터 그럴 줄 예상은 했어요. 그래서 정상이라고 말씸 드렸음.
<ctrl144> 재순//네... 좋은 듯 안 좋은 듯 어중간;;;;;
<jasonjang> 크롬보다 가볍다는 저는 모르겠어요.
<jasonjang> 암튼 오페라의 여러 장점중에 한가지 입니다.
<ctrl144> ...그냥 반응속도가 빠른 듯 해서요;
<ctrl144> 일단 플래쉬도 덜 버벅이는듯... 이유는 모르겠어요 ㄷ
<ctrl144> 오페라가 또 좋은 점은... 트레이 아이콘 지원같아요...
<ctrl144> 근데 우분투에선 알림영역 없애간다고 했던 것 같은데...
<jasonjang> 오픈소스가 아닌 것은 단점이랄까.....
<jasonjang> 알림영역은....우분투 unity 로 검색해 보세요. 아마 그 얘기 들은 것 같네요. 근데.
<jasonjang> ctrl144; 지금 혹시 위치가 어느 구?
<ctrl144> 왜 물어보시는;;; 무섭;;
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 학교 추측 하려는....저의
<ctrl144> ㅇㅅㅇ;
<ctrl144> 여기서 제가 학교를 말하면
<ctrl144> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ctrl144> 재미없어지려나요
<jasonjang> 예
<jasonjang> 대충
<jasonjang> 서울?
<ctrl144> 쩝... 서울인데 구를 맞춰보세요
<Seony^Work> 인육검색 해보면 되죠 뭐
<ctrl144> 힌트는 떠돌이님
<jasonjang> 됐으~
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 알쓰~ Thx
<IUhaak> 제이슨님은 구월동이세요?
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ Seony^Server 좀 심하셨~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 저는 지금 구로 입니다. 물론 비 학쉥~
<Seony^Work> 구월동은 인천인데..
<jasonjang> exactly~
<IUhaak> 아 글쿤요; 라이프상사가 구월동이길래 ^^; 혹시나 싶어서요
<ctrl144> 근데 그거 아세요???
<ctrl144> 한컴에서 트윗으로
<jasonjang> 상사(x) 상가 (0)
<Seony^Work> 무슨 구인지 내가 알아봐야지
<ctrl144> 제가 이번에 아이패드/아이폰용 한글 뷰어 나온대서
<jasonjang> 에구~ 대구 옹. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ctrl144> 아니 한글인가 그냥;
<twinsenx> ㅋㅋ 옙
<ctrl144> 제가 태클 걸어줬어요
<jasonjang> 반갑습니다.
<ctrl144> (이어서)리눅스는 만든대놓고 왜 안만들고 바로 아이패드냐 했더니요....
<twinsenx> 옙 오랜만입니다 ^^;
<jasonjang> 아이폰용 한글 뷰어는 이미 나왔다고 들었습니다만.....
<ctrl144> 이번에 나왔어요
<jasonjang> 예, ctrl144
<ctrl144> 아퐁4용 ㅋㅋ
<ctrl144> 그래서 제가 태클걸었더니 dm으로
<ctrl144> 사실 가장 큰 문제는 저희 내부에 개발자가 부족하다는겁니다. MS오피스는 대략 1만5천명 정도의 글로벌 개발자가 있다는데, 저희는 150명이죠. 차라리 누가 리눅스용 뷰어 만들겠다고 하면 저희가 적극 지원할텐데 말이죠. ㅠ ㅠ
<ctrl144> 라고
<ctrl144> ....
<ctrl144> 정확히는 제가
<ctrl144> 오픈소스쪽에서 누가 만들기라도 하려그래도
<ctrl144> 스펙이 너무 부족하게 제공되었고
<ctrl144> 또, 라이센스 부분이 불명확하다고 이야기했거든요.
<jasonjang> 일조 를 부탁합니다 ctrl144 (좋은 말로 할 때, 저 두 주먹 불꾼)
<ctrl144> 여튼 뭐 그랬더니 저런 답면....
<ctrl144> 면>변
<ctrl144> 저는 도망... =3=3
<ctrl144> (정확히는 코딩을 못해요)
<ctrl144> 제가 할 줄 아는 언어: html 기본
<jasonjang> 하면서 배우는 거쥐요~
<ctrl144> c++ 기초중의 기초
<ctrl144> -_-;;
<ctrl144> 저는 나중에 번역에나 기여를...
<Seony^Work> 어느 고등학교인지는 쉽게 나오네 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 졸업했슈~
<jasonjang> 아
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ctrl144> ?!?!
<ctrl144> 떠돌이님=시립대
<ctrl144> 에서 얻으신건가요?
<Seony^Work> 그게 뭐에요?
<ctrl144> 떠돌이님이 시립대생이잖....
<Seony^Work> 근데요?
<ctrl144> 아... 고등학교를 어찌 아셨을까 해서요
<ctrl144> ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 뭔가 얘기하는 게 다른 듯한 기분이 드는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ctrl144> 재순님말여요
<ctrl144> ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 아... 난 ctrl144님 고등학교 얘기했는데 ㅎㅎ
<ctrl144> 아니지;
<ctrl144> 서니님이시구나;;;
<ctrl144> 잘못봤어요 글을
<ctrl144> 근데 고등학교 어케 아신
<ctrl144> ㅇㅅㅇ;
<ctrl144> 설마 검색인가요
<Seony^Work> 어케알긴요. 페이스북에 떡하니 적혀있더만.
<ctrl144> ㅇㅅㅇ;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<ctrl144> 뷁....;
<ctrl144> 이번에 서니님을 친추한게 잘못이었....
<ctrl144> (퍽)
<Seony^Work> 요즘처럼 네트워크로 묶인 세상에서는 개인정보를 최대한 안적는 게 좋을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ctrl144> 저는 밥먹고옵니다 ㅋ
<twinsenx> 움? 저 채널 밴?
<sen^lunch> 아까 닉이 IUhaac이어서 아이유에게 흑심품었다구 밴 당한건지 ㅋ; 암튼 배고파서 =3=3=3
<jasonjang> ctrl144; 언제 시간나면....자문 자답 부타케여~ (목소리 이덕화  버젼)
<jasonjang> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=14339
<ctrl144> 아까 벌써...했어요
<jasonjang> 감사~
<bundo> ^^ 아흐 졸려 요즘 저 새나라 어린이입니다,. 12시 취침 6시반 기상 @,.@
<bundo> jasonjang 구글 그룹스에 소개 글좀 하나 쓰시와유 ^^;
<jasonjang> 아~ 옙, ㅋ
<jasonjang> 어디 그 뿐? 내일까지 리포트 제출도 해야죠?
<bundo> 엥 리포트 라뇨 ?
<bundo> 아 마져 popeye92님도 소개 메일 부탁 합니더
<bundo> 모임 날짜에 대한 의견도 부탁하고유
<bundo> 의견 없으면 강분도가 정한 날 모이는 겁니더 헤헤
<popeye92> 네 알겠습니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 참 그리고 송년회 오시와요 18일 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=14252
<popeye92> 아..그날 지방(대구) 결혼식가서 늦게 올거 같아서...아쉽네요
<bundo> 쩝 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 앞으로 가끔 보게 될듯 오픈소스 토론회 헤헤
<bundo> 가락서도 할께요
<bundo> 구로에서도 할꺼고
<bundo> 서대문 , 상암 등
<ctrl144> 저는 요번에 갑니다
<bundo> oo
<bundo> ㅇㅇ
<ctrl144> 그리고 지금 오페라 써보고 있는데 그럭저럭 좋군요
<bundo> 고딩 회비 꽁짜 !!!!
<bundo> 하하하
<bundo> ctrl144 대학 교 어찌 되가나유 ?
<bundo> 아저씨가 좋은곳에 가서 공부 화끈하게 하셔야 집안이 빛나는 거임
<Seony> 5목 올A의 신화를 이루기 위해서 저는 접속 끊고 공부하러 갑니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 5과목
<popeye92> bundo, 모임은 세번째 수요일 괜찮습니다.
<bundo> 답메일로 지지 해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 하하하
<popeye92> GG
<bundo> Seony 파이팅
<Seony> 감사합니다. 간식 먹는 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 서니님이 나중 우분투 대장하시면 그땐 성적표 받아서 리더 차리세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<bundo> B학점 이하 리더 불가 머 이런거유 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 행복은 성적순이 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 리더단은 먼가 있어 보여야죠 @,.@
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럼 혹시 저를 얼굴마담격으로?
<bundo> 공식 발언은 절대 아닙니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 하하
<bundo> 요즘은 저 말조심해야 하더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 요즘 유명인사 되셨잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 쩝 ㅠ,.V
<locofrank|linux> 구글어스 사용하시는 분 계신가요?
<ctrl144> 저요
<ctrl144> bundo// 발표기다리고있어요
<locofrank|linux> ctrl144 님 한글지명 검색하시고 다음 페이지 결과가 제대로 출력되세요?
<ctrl144> 잠깐만요
<locofrank|linux> 네
<ctrl144> 한글지명...
<bundo> 한글 지명으로 잘되더라고요
<bundo> 인천 머이런식 ^^
<ctrl144> 빠른 이동에다 검색은 잘 되요
<ctrl144> 일단
<locofrank|linux> 흠
<locofrank|linux> 제가 말씀드리는건 검색은 일단 되는데요
<locofrank|linux> 10개까지 나오잖아요 그리고 아래에 페이지가 나오는ㄴ데
<locofrank|linux> 그걸 2페이지 이상부터 가면
<locofrank|linux> 깨지거든요
<locofrank|linux> 영어는 안그렇구요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> bundo: 분도님
<bundo> ㅇㅇ
<locofrank|linux> 이게 미다래로 검색한 결과 1페이지입니다. http://shahn.wo.tc:8080/ScreenShot/Google%20Earth_024.png
<imsu> 그 뭐지 우분투에서 콘솔 모드로 하는게 있던데
<imsu> 그래픽 모드로 시작안하고 콘솔 모드로 시작하는 방법이 있나요?
<bundo> ?
<locofrank|linux> 그리고 이게 2페이지 눌렀을때 화면입니다. http://shahn.wo.tc:8080/ScreenShot/Google%20Earth_024.png
<bundo> 콘솔에서 못하는게 머 있나 ?
<imsu> 이맥스 쓰려고 하는데 gui 모드 보다는 콘솔 모드가 더 빠른거 같더라구요
<bundo> 구굴어스 한글버전 스십시유 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 윽 링크가 http://shahn.wo.tc:8080/ScreenShot/Google%20Earth_026.png
<imsu> 어차피 타자만 치는거 콘솔 모드로만 해도 될거 같아서요
<bundo> 10.10 도 그냥  미디분투에 있는 lucid 용 설치하면 됩니다.
<locofrank|linux> 저게 지금 그렇게 설치한거에요
<bundo> 맘대로 하셔요 imsu
<imsu> 으허헉
<locofrank|linux> 세션을 영문으로 쓰고 있어서 영문으로 나오는거구요
<locofrank|linux> 한글로 바꾸면 한글로 나오는데 증상은 동일합니다
<bundo> 음
<locofrank|linux> 다른 분들은 2페이지도 제대로 출력이 되시는 지 궁금해서요
<bundo> 한번 해보죠
<locofrank|linux> 패키지 설치해서 deb 생성하는 방법으로 6.0 버전을 설치하면 저런 증상이 없구요
<imsu> bundo: capslock 키하고 ctrl 키하고 바꿔서 사용하는데 콘솔모드에서는 안바껴지더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 그건 한글 폰트가 너무 안좋아서...
<imsu> bundo: 암튼 어제 전기 장판사서 따뜻한 밤 보냈습니다 으흐흐흐
<ctrl144> 구글어쓰 한글버전 폰트는 정말;;
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1291965130.png
<bundo> 깨지네요
<bundo> 영어 아닌건 깨지는 듯 2페이지에서
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 버전 문제인가보네요
<locofrank|linux> 6.0 베타버전은 안깨지더라구요
<locofrank|linux> 대신 한글폰트가 ...
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 어떻게 저 문제가 지금까지 언급이 안됐을까요.. 구글어스 설치만 해놓고 잘 안쓰시나
<imsu__> 되나
<imsu__> 한글은 깨지네 ㅠㅠ
<ctrl144> ㅜㅜ; 핀란드가서 살고 싶어요
<ctrl144> 장기체류 해야겠음... 나중에;;
<imsu> 그 추운나라가서 뭐하시게요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ctrl144> 자유요
<imsu> 헙헙
<imsu> 자유가 없으시남유? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ctrl144> 자유롭게 배우고, 자유롭게 살려고요
<imsu> 핀란드가 교육 환경이 좋은 나라인데 너무 추워서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ctrl144> 우리나라가 더 추워요. 정신적인거하고 기후하고 같이 합치면
<ctrl144> 우리나라는...
<ctrl144> 그냥... 어린아이들의 뇌세포를 파괴하는 곳임
<ctrl144> 어릴 적에는 어떤 생각을 시작하면 끝도없이 상상이 펼쳐졌는데요
<ctrl144> 이 나라에서 중학교 고등학교를 거치고 나니
<ctrl144> ....
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 그래서 지금 자신을 질책하시는겁니꺼? ㅎㅎ
<imsu__> 전 추워서 갈 엄두도 안나요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu__> 앗싸 한글 된다 키키
<imsu> 이얏호~!!!
<imsu> bundo, 그날 두루치기 잘 드셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 배가 고프니 갑자기 못 먹은 두루치기 생각이 흑흑
<bundo> 임수 없어서 별로 돈이 안나왔심
<imsu> 오메~
<bundo> 테라텍 사장님이 쏘는데 많이들 좀 멋지 쩝
<imsu> 토요일 오후는 항상 바쁠듯하여 흑흑
<bundo> 멋지 아님 먹지
<imsu> 아~ 좀 먹어줬어야 하는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 임수 발표 재미났심
<bundo> 뒬풀이 에서 칭찬 많이 들 하더라고요
<bundo> 뒷
<imsu> 오 ~ 정말요?
<imsu> 신기하네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 허접했는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 헉 재부팅
<imsu> 발표하는 내내 민망해서 땀삐질삐질 흘렸어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ctrl144> 오페라 키보드가 좀 안먹는....
<ctrl144> 전 학원갑니다
<bundo> 배부르니 또 졸리네유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> <== 하루에 3번 졸린 사람 (매끼니)
<bundo> 매끼는 매지님 동생인가 음 ?
<shriekout> bundo, 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> ^^ 히히 토론 모임 준비가 대충 되가고 있심
<shriekout> :)
<bundo> 한번은 상경 좀 하세유
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<bundo> 내년에 봄에 나하고 자전거도 타고 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 옆에서 꽁짜로 자전거 빌려줌 상암 DMC 에서 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 오
<shriekout> 한 번 타러가야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나  강변북로를 자전거로 달림
<bundo> 자동차 전용 도로인데 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 깽값도 못받을뻔 했심더 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 일단 내가 마포구는 좀 아니깐  자전거로 뒤따라 오시면 됨 흐흐
<shriekout> 우분투 소세미나도 안정화 되었군요
<bundo> 네..
<shriekout> 그동안 수고하셨습니다. :)
<bundo> 월 모임 계속하는게 쉬운게 아닌데
<bundo> 우리는 이제 그정도 여력이 됩니더 으하하
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 근디 드라코가 배신 때림
<bundo> 마누라 어쩌구 으히구 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 결혼 2개월  만에 공처가 됬나 봐요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 전 좀 씻어야겠습니다.
<bundo> 넵
<shriekout> 퇴근하고 여적 못 씻고 있었습니다.
<shriekout> 휘리릭~ =33
<bundo> 원래  안딱는거 같던데...  음
<bundo> 진흥원 관계자들은 진보넷 사람들 때문에 긴장하고 있심 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 진보넷 @_@
<bundo> 왜 토론 하면 타겟은 정부 관련이니까 음 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 진보넷이 진보면 뽀빠이는 뱃사람
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 유영씨도 여상 홍일점으로 초대 했심 히히
<bundo> 여성
<popeye92> 이만 퇴근...모두 즐거운 주말 되시길
<bundo> 네 나중 또 봐요 즐거운 주말 되세요
<shriekout> http://gimp.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=2417
<bundo> 트윗좀  날려요
<bundo> RT 하게
<bundo> 그리고 페북도 오기 바래유
<bundo> 페북에 우분투모임 만들었삼
<bundo> 요즘은 소셜을  많이 이용해야 합니더
<bundo> 히히
<twinsenx> 복잡한 관계? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네 걍 그래요
<bundo> 결혼 17년차 입니다.
<bundo> 컴 미친것도 17년이고요 ^^;
<twinsenx> 친구로 추가해야 모임에 참여가 되는지요?
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 그냥 우분투한국사용자 모임 으로 검색후
<bundo> 그룹 가입 누루십시요
<bundo> 거긴 좀 편한 이야기 꽃을 피우고 있답니다.
<twinsenx> 아 글쿤요 ^^; 페북은 어제 가입한 거라서 아직은 어리둥절;
<bundo> leehyunin 이제 오픈소스토론 모임이 형성이 좀 되는거 같으니
<bundo> 대학 리눅스 동호회 회장님들 초대 하여 주십시오
<bundo> ^^;
<twinsenx> 좋아요 버튼 누르면 그룹 가입되는건가요?
<bundo> 아닌듯한데 음
<bundo> twinsenx 가입 잘안되시는지요 ?
<bundo> 우선 강분도 검색하여친추 하십시오
<bundo> 그럼 제가 우분투포럼 페북에 추가 하겠습니다.
<twinsenx> 가입버튼을 아직 못찾아서 그런가봐요. 아니면 프로필 작성이 미흡하다던가 ^^;
<twinsenx> 오. 이제 된듯합니다. 왼쪽 위 쪼매난 지구에 빨간 1번 뜬거 누르니깐 그룹으로 이동하는 듯하옵니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<twinsenx> ^^;;;;
<temp^away> 그럼 저는 슬슬 퇴근준비를 하옵니다 ^^ 교통체증도 해소될 시간이 되얐으니
<leehyunin> bundo: 일하느라 늦게 봤네요
<leehyunin> 시험기간이 끝나는 열흘 뒤쯤
<leehyunin> 적극적으로 알리겠습니다
<kenjin2201> 제가 큰 데이터를 다뤄서 컴퓨터 램을 16G 정도로 했어요.  새로 우분투를 인스톨 하려고 하는데 스왑을 높게 해주면 도움을 받을 수 있을까요? 스왑까지 들어가면 컴퓨터가 거의 멈추다시피했었어요.
<kenjin2201> 새 컴퓨터는 하드가 약간 나은건데 스왑을 높여주면 좋을지 모르겠네요. 그냥 부딪혀봐야하나? ^^
<bundo> 그냥 보통 데탑이든 서버든 램은 실제 램의 두배로 하는데
<bundo> 가상 램을 자주 쓴다면 시스템 고민 해야 합니다
<kenjin2201> 그럼 한 32G 정도를 스왑으로 써야 하나요?
<kenjin2201> 왠지 너무 크게 하면 이상해 질 것 같아서요.
<bundo> 가상램 크기가 문제를 일으키진 않습니다.
<bundo> 그럼 동일하게 16기가 주시던가 8기가 주어 보십시요
<bundo> 어처피 가상램사용 들어 가면 느려지는게 컴 입니다.
<kenjin2201> 네, 알겠습니다. 답변 감사합니다.
<bundo> 저는 1기가 인생입니더 녹북 & 데탑 & 사무실 데탑 다 1기가 입니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 서버만 4기가 군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 3기가 구나 우분투 포럼 서버도 3기가
<kenjin2201> 사실 저도 데이타만 안 다루면 저도 1기가 이상은 쓴 적이 없는 것 같아요.^^
<bundo> 디비인가요 ?
<bundo> 용량이 큰가 봅니다
<kenjin2201> 금융쪽 수익률 데이터들인데요
<kenjin2201> 큰건 좀 많이 커요
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 저도 어떤때  mysql 디비  큰거 열면 장난아니더라고요
<bundo> 근데 그게 어떤거로 여냐에 따라 다른데
<bundo> 제일 원할한건 역시 vi 로 느낍니더
<bundo> gedit 나 gui용은 큰파일 열때 자원 많이 먹고 시스템  멈추는데
<bundo> vi 는 그런대로원할하더라고요
<kenjin2201> 전 이맥스 쓰는데 ^^,  vi 쓰는 사람들이랑 이맥스 쓰는 사람들 사이 안 좋다던데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 저는 이멕스 안스지만 스톨만 옹 걍 조아합니다.
<bundo> 제도 RMS 와 비스무리 해요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 저도 RMS 와 비스무리 해요
<kenjin2201> 실제 성함이요?
<bundo> 아뇨 스타일요 ^^;
<kenjin2201> 수염 덥수룩? ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 머리 길고요
<kenjin2201> 아님 그냥 라이프 스타일이나 그런거?
<bundo> 어 좀 독재 스타일이고
<bundo> 고집좀 강합니더
<bundo> 자유론자고요
<bundo> 술마시고 혼자 노래 도 합니더 어쩌다 ㅎㅎ
<kenjin2201> 멋진 분이시군요...
<bundo> 멋은 없습니더 쩝
<kenjin2201> 저도 그렇게 살고 싶어요. 근데 능력도 없이 그러면 그냥 그지 소리 들어서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 구글에서 강분도 검색해보십시요
<bundo> 재미난 백괴사전 설명이 있답니더
<kenjin2201> 유명하신 분인건 압니다
<kenjin2201> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 유명은 아니고요 찌질이 입니더 ^^;
<bundo> shriekout 나도 동감이에요 저친구 무슨 생각으로 링크 건건지 쩝
<shriekout> 냥
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 글수도 두개인 유저인데
<bundo> 아니 웬 빨갱이 타령이지요
<bundo> 내가 공산당이라고 백괴에 나오는데 쩝
<shriekout> 덕분에 디시갤러리 연평도갤 재밌게 보고 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 디씨... 아무리 봐도... 묘족은 어울리지 못하겠... -ㅅ-;;;
<bundo> 묘족도 힘든 디시죠
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 디씨는 덕후들이 짱입니다
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그중 찌질이 덕후요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 딴나라당 알바인듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 민주당 장외 투쟁하는거도 꼴불견인데
<bundo> 저런 글타래는 더 허무하군요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 매지님 트윗으로  김프 소식 & 좋은글  글좀 올려요
<bundo> 저도 RT 하고 해서 조금 알리자고요
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> 근데... 제가 스마트폰이 없어서... ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나도 지위버 씁니더 쩝
<bundo> 히히
<shriekout> 전... 오늘 분도님이 걸어주신... 그 링크 글 보고 지위버 깔았습니다. :)
<bundo> 10.10으로 업하면 지위버 하고 우분투 원 쓸만 합니더
<bundo> 역시 코분투 추천합니다
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13809 한달동안 유저들 문제점 발견이 안됬습니다.,
<shriekout> 아니구나... 깐게 아니라 오늘 처음 사용했습니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> <- 코분투 사용중 :)
<bundo> 나중 제가 안드로메다 폰 지원 해줄께요
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> 오
<shriekout> 지원해주신다면... 열심히 사용하겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내년에 마카오서 배 들어옴
<shriekout> 오... 밀수인가요? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 로렉스 & 안드로메다 폰 이 올꺼라고,,, 쿨럭
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 2월입니다 입고 예장
<bundo> 2월입니다 입고 예정
<shriekout> 오
<bundo> 페이스 북때문에 신부하다 관둔 후배도 다시 연락 되고 좋네요
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<shriekout> 전 페이스북 하지 말아야겠어요
<bundo> 3년전 가입시엔 썰렁했지요
<shriekout> 옛날 웬수를 만난다든가 해서 테러당할까 겁나서... =33
<bundo> 왜 채무자 연락오나요 ?
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저는 빛이 포럼관리자 성운한티 2만원이 다입니다.
<bundo> 항상 마음 편합니더
<bundo> 띠어 먹어야징 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 참 매지님 울집 이제 LCD 로 다 교체 했당
<bundo> 으하하
<bundo> CRT 다 버림
<shriekout> 오호... 축하드립니다. :)
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> 전 지금 컴퓨터 바꿀까 심각하게 고민중입니다.
<shriekout> 얼마전까지는 괜찮게 사용했었는데...
<shriekout> 김프 동영상 찍기 시작하면서... 멀티미디어 관련 프로그램을 만지니...
<shriekout> 확실히 속도를 체감하겠네요... -ㅅ-;;;
<bundo> 김프도 하고 동영상 어플도 다루어 주어야 좋아요
<bundo> 겨울 방학 전교조 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 헉 =33
<bundo> 머 피티비죠
<shriekout> 피티비?
<bundo> 그리고 영상 변환
<bundo> pitivi
<bundo> 기본 동영상 편집 어플요
<shriekout> 아
<shriekout> 전... 오픈샷을 계속 사용해와서...
<bundo> 그러니깐  변태 소리 듣는거에요
<bundo> 기본 설치 어플에 충실하자고요
<shriekout> 오픈샷은 얼마전부터 블렌더 2.5를 끌어들여서...
<shriekout> 오프닝 영상을 3D로 제작해주는 기능이 추가되었습니다. :)
<bundo> 허걱 !
<shriekout> 문제는... 지금 우분투 블렌더가 2.4...
<shriekout> 2.5로 업글되기를 기다리고 있습니다. :)
<bundo> 11.04도 2.49군요
<shriekout> 헉
<bundo> 머 바꾸어 지겠지요
<shriekout> 아...
<shriekout> blender도 개발버전과 안정버전으로 나뉘나 보네요
<shriekout> 지금 개발버전이 안정버전으로 나오면... 2.4대에서도 되겠네요 :)
<bundo> 페북 때문에 많이웃네요
<shriekout> 요즘 페북하자고 꼬시는 사람들 진짜 많쿤요
<bundo> 드라코옹 말 " 만명중에 여성이 4명밖에안된다는게 문제.."
<shriekout> 만명?
<shriekout> 리눅스 유저요?
<bundo> 우리 포럼 만명넘었잖아요
<shriekout> 아...
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 그나마 한 분은 오늘부로 글을 안 남기시겠다고 선포했죠?
<bundo> 네 그래서 제가 아는 여성회원이 4명이에유
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 민들래님이상하데요
<bundo> 잘 글쓰다가 갠히 남 물고 늘러지고 쩝
<shriekout> 뭐... 그럴 수 있다고 생각해요...
<shriekout> 문제는 자기가 자기 생각을 표현하고 그기에 대한 다른 사람들의 반응이 나쁠때...
<shriekout> 버틸 수 있는가와...
<shriekout> 버틸 수 있는가가 첫번째 일꺼고...
<bundo> 버릴수 있는지도 중요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 넵
<shriekout> 그리고, 주위 사람들이 어떻게 반응을 하는가도 중요하겠죠
<shriekout> 로즈분투도 좀 처음 부터 다독거렸으면...
<bundo> 제가 오프에서 어쩌다 한말인데
<shriekout> 찌질이 정도로 남았지... 그정도로 심각한 타격은 받지 않았을거라고 생각해요 =3
<bundo> 저와 로즈분투는 비슷한점 있습니다.
<bundo> 잔 저는 보편성을 고민하고 행한거죠
<bundo> 전
<bundo> 요소나 형태의 시작은 비슷하다 봅니다
<shriekout> 다 그렇죠... 좌충우돌...
<bundo> 저 우분투 채널서 벤 무지 먹었고요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그놈 방도 벤 좀 먹었습니더 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 밴 좀 먹으면 어떻습니까...
<shriekout> 진화해가면 되고... 분도님은 지금의 위치까지 오셨잖아요 :)
<bundo> 그러면서 배웠고 저도 더 고민했던거죠
<shriekout> :)
<bundo> 저도 번역요
<bundo> 그놈방서 이거 바꾸자고 찌질 댓죠
<shriekout> 옛날 일기장 보면... 괜스레 얼굴이 붉어지고 부끄러워지는 것과 같은 원리 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 이거 내가  보기엔 정말 아니다
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 바꾸자 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 지금은  제가 알아서 바꾸고 조화하는거죠
<shriekout> :)
<shriekout> 모든 사람들은 성장해 가잖아요... 깊어지고... 넓어지고...
<bundo> 초기에 우분투 방에서 답변 안해준다고 찌질대니깐 저 쫏겨난거 모르고 왜 대화없지 했다니까요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 조용하더라고요
<bundo> 2007년이었습니다 여름
<bundo> 암튼 제가 찌질이라 찌질이 잘 받아 주고 있습니더
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그왜 이런말 있어요
<bundo> "우분투에서 쫏겨나면 그게 사람이가 .."
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 제가 그 왜 시드요
<bundo> hid286 그친구 한테 한말 입니다ㅓ
<shriekout> 아
<bundo> 저보고 현피 어쩌구 하길래 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 요즘 안 보이는군요
<bundo> 오라고 했어요
<bundo> 어 그친구 머 잘 지내요
<shriekout> 아... :)
<bundo> 에휴 트윗하고 페북에 날리고 자야징 김프 2.8에 포함될 '틀 기반의 자유 변환 도구'를 소개합니다.  http://is.gd/iv8zq
<bundo> 히히
<MK-BB> Seony^Work -_-)
<MK-BB> 지금 보니 core하나가 죽엇군요
<Seony^Work> 무슨 코어?
<MK-BB> 노트북 -_-)
<MK-BB> cpu -_-)
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 뭘 어떻게 쓰길래 코어가 죽어요?
<Seony^Work> 내가 쓸 때는 그걸로 WoW에 스타2까지 다 했는데.
<MK-BB> 나도 모르지요
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 코어하나가 돌아가셔서 하나로 돌라가구있는
<MK-BB> 그러니 하루에 한번식 죽지.ㅠ
<MK-BB> iTunes+mIRC+utorrent+chrome+seesmic 밖에 안돌림
<MK-BB> 저 프로그램 돌리는것도 없어요
<MK-BB> 곰플레이어 하구
<Seony^Work> MK-BB 손에만 들어가면 기계들이 다 죽는 듯...
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony^Work> 혹시 1년 이상 쓰고있는 기계 있어요?
<MK-BB> 네
<MK-BB> 노트북 ..
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 예외는 있꾸나
<MK-BB> 2.5년째...
<MK-BB> 팬만 바꿔주면 새거.
<MK-BB> 팬이 돌아가기 일보직전...
<Seony^Work> 음... 어쨌든 나한테 산게 그리 됐으니 미안한데, 뭐 해줄만한 게 없네요.
<MK-BB> cpu 남는거 있심.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 노트북용 cpu남는건 있긴한데 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 어느종류?
<Seony^Work> amd turion 64 x2
<MK-BB> 이름이?
<MK-BB> 지금꼽혀있는게 2.1 일텐데
<Seony^Work> cpu에 그런건 안써있어요.
<MK-BB> 더느리면 골때릴듯
<Seony^Work> 그냥 model#만.
<MK-BB> 구글신을 대령해보세요
<Seony^Work> 음... 귀찮긴 하지만 해줄께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 1800mhz
<MK-BB> 지금꺼보다 -_-)
<Seony^Work> 사실 노트북 고장난게 한 4대 있는데, cpu가 고장난건지 mb가 고장난건지 몰라서 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아 온도가 왜이리 80도 후반때에서 머물지
<MK-BB> 90도 되면 뒤저버리던
<Seony^Work> 코어가 죽을만 하구만...
<Seony^Work> 뭔가 쿨링이 안되네
<MK-BB> 건드린게 없는데
<MK-BB> 88
<MK-BB> 도 흣
<Seony^Work> f? or c?
<MK-BB> CPU usage는 60% 후반떄구
<MK-BB> C
<Seony^Work> celcius면 정상인데...
<Seony^Work> 아 아니다.
<Seony^Work> 비정상이구나
<Seony^Work> 암것두 안하는데 cpu usage가 60%나 나오면 뭔가 문제 있는 거잖아요.
<Seony^Work> 그러니까 s/w problem
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> MS security essential 이 먹나..
<MK-BB> 램도 4GB 에서 3.7GB 밖에 사용가능하지 않다느 -_-) ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 완전 멋진
<Seony^Work> 32비트?
<MK-BB> 64
<Seony^Work> 당연하죠. graphic에서 shared memory 쓰잖아요
<MK-BB> 그럼 32비트 쓰라구요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 아니, 그게 아니라 32든 64든 graphic chipset에서 sharing 하잖아요.
<MK-BB> 램은 괜찮은데 CPU 막 진짜 힘들어하는듯
<Seony^Work> 그러니까 3.7기가 나오면 정상이죠.
<MK-BB> i3 나 i5 지를까.ㅠ
<Seony^Work> 프로세서 확인해봐요. 암것두 안하는데 60% 나오면 무슨 s/w가 있겠죠.
<MK-BB> MS security essential 지워주니 좀 CPU 가 숨쉬내요
<MK-BB> 리붓한번 해주고 올게요
<MK-PC> Seony^Work 이건 그 2.5년된 노트북입니다
<MK-PC> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 밥 먹어야되는데 먹을만한게 없네
<Seony^Work> 무수비나 사먹을까..
<MK-PC> -_-)
<Seony^Work> 무수비 먹어본적 있어요?
<MK-PC> 그건 뭐임
<Seony^Work> http://www.asianweek.com/2008/12/22/spam-musubi/
<Seony^Work> 하와이 음식.
<Seony^Work> 한 개에 $1.00 ~ $1.50
<MK-PC> !스샷
<MK-PC> [Current Screen] 圓 http://sc.t-ara.biz/20101210@dced7979ddc09d477835fd478fa3b28d.png
<shriekout> MK-PC, The requested URL /20101210@dced7979ddc09d477835fd478fa3b28d.png was not found on this server.
<MK-PC> shriekout 감사합니다.ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 안 열려요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<MK-PC> 지금 테스팅중
<MK-PC> ㅎㅎ
<MK-PC> 윈도에서 사용하는 php이용해서 하는데
<MK-PC> 안되네요
<MK-PC> ㅎㅎ
<MK-PC> [Current Screen] 圓 http://sc.t-ara.biz/20101210@84ccdfb14810ac18691a970e29a746b5.png
<MK-PC> 에러도 안뜨는데흠
<shriekout> 안 열려요
<MK-PC> Seony^Work 아직 살아계심?
<MK-PC> shriekout php 보실줄아세요?
<shriekout> 잘 몰라요...
<MK-PC> Seony^Work: php좀 봐주어ㅛ
<Seony^Work> 살아는 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 죽지 못해 삼
<MK-PC> http://pastebin.com/8PUmFPLE
<MK-PC> 좀 봐줘요
<MK-PC> 뭐가 문제인가
<MK-PC> 흠
<Seony^Work> 스샷 찍는 것 때문에요?
<Seony^Work> 혹시 모르니까 파일명에 @ 들어가는 거, @ 빼보세요.
<Seony^Work> 잘못된거 하나 있는 거 같은데.
<Seony^Work> echo("<a href='http://$_SERVER[HTTP_HOST]$directory_name/$filename'>$filename</a><br>");
<Seony^Work> 여기서 http://$_SERVER[HTTP_HOST] 하고 뒤에 슬래시 하나 붙여야죠.
<MK-PC> 아 오키
<MK-PC> 감이 잡히긴 하내요
<Seony^Work> 학교갑니다.
<MK-PC> Seony^Work 스크립트 새로 썼심
<MK-PC> ㅠㅠ
<MK-PC> 이런... 쩝 괜히 예전꺼 썻어
<MK-PC> [Current Screen] 圓 http://sc.t-ara.biz/img/20101210@f49e8fbbc0b6727c7f883cb16eb18633.png
<MK-PC> shriekout 이제 잘될거입니다.ㅎ
<shriekout> MK-PC, 잘 보입니다. :)
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-11
<redcap_> 좋은 아침입니다~
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요~
<redcap_> 하이요~
<MK-PC> 훔
<MK-PC> bundo
<MK-PC> [Current Screen] 圓 http://sc.t-ara.biz/img/20101210@8a12b842b09d19a934eb62cfe6ede220.png
<MK-PC> [Current Screen] 圓 http://sc.t-ara.biz/img/20101210@5f69bc543a2a849d949194c66297c3ea.png
<redcap_> 윈도우 세븐 배경이 깔끔하네요~_~;
<MK-PC> 제가 그렇게 해놔서요.ㅎㅎ
<MK-PC> 전 심플한걸 좋아해서요
<redcap_> 전 인터넷에서 받은 소녀시대 변신사진들 몇분에 한번씩 배경이 바뀌는 =_=
<MK-PC> 전 더 멋진 여자모델분들이 나타나시는..ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-PC> 이건 노트북이라 깨끗하게
<MK-PC> 제침대에 있는노트북에는 쭉쭉빵빵한 여자분을
<redcap_> 아항~ 전 넷북에 우분투라 그다지 대충 우분투 배경으로 때우고 있어요 ~_~
<redcap_> 아 -_- 토요일 출근하고 나면 정말 할께 없어서 노래나 듣고 있다니....
<redcap_> 두사람이 다투어 다른 사람이 이득을 얻는다는 4자성어를 문자로 받았는데
<redcap_> 아싸득템, 어부꺼다, 어부만세, 둘다존망, 이게왠떡, 빈집털이...
<redcap_> 대박 답변 "ㅋㅋㅋㅋ"
<MK-PC> 뷁
<ggugi> qkdrkdnjdy
<ggugi> 방가워요...
<laggard> 안녕하세요
<ggugi> ㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<ggugi> 하이용
<ggugi> 방가워용
<ggugi> imsu 님 하이요
<MK-PC> -_-)
<imsu> ggugi, 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 뉘신지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 못보던 닉이라서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-PC> ggugi 룰읽어보시지요
<imsu> 꾸기?
<imsu> ????
<ggugi> 죄송합니다
<ggugi> 너무 반가워서요^^
<imsu> 아네~~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 분도님은 로그아웃하셧군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 주말인데 왜 irc 에 계세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ggugi> 휴가중입니다.
<imsu> 분도님 안계시네요
<imsu> 헙
<imsu> 넹
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 휴가는
<ggugi> 집에서 노는게 제일이지요
<ggugi> 추워서요
<imsu> 가스비 아까워서 보일러 안틀고 있는 1인 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ggugi> 옆 컴퓨터에서는 우분투를 설치중인대.. 10.10입니다
<ggugi> 저희집은
<ggugi> 기름보일러입니다 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 헐
<ggugi> 도시가스가 안들어오는 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 안습이다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ggugi> 연탄 난로랑 같이 병행해서;;;
<imsu> 밥이 남네 계란후라이 하나 더 꾸워오겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ggugi> 하하하
<ggugi> 근대 우분투도 매력이 있군요
<ggugi> 이참에 제 메인피시도 우분투로 갈까 고민입니다.
<ggugi> 세컨피시가 올리 3500 1기가 메모리입니다
<ggugi> 다시 왔어요
<ggugi> 우분트로 왓어요
<imsu> 밥 다먹었습니다 히히
<ggugi> 10.10 깔고
<ggugi> 업데이트가 왜 이리 오래걸리지;;
<imsu> 날은 추운데 담배는 없고 나가기는 귀찮고 에고
<imsu> 어쩜좋아 ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> 음 저도 안깔아봤으나 나온지 얼마 안되서 그런거 아닐까요?
<imsu> 자잘한 버그들 수정하고 뭐 기타 등등 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 잘 몰라서용
<redcap_> 하이요~
<MK-PC> ndsin 뭐하심
<ggugi> 음...
<imsu> redcap_, 안녕하세요 빨간모자님 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 웹서버 공부좀 해야겟어요
<ndsin> 밖에 나갔다가 지금 들어왔네요
<imsu> ggugi, 공부하셔서 저도 좀 알려주시면~~~ +_+;
<fudoyuse> 이름 변경 어떻게 하나요?
<imsu>  /nick 이름
<fudoyuse> 감사합니다
<imsu> 뭐 돈드는것도 아닌데요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-PC> imsu APM 쪽은 제가 도와드릴수있어요
<imsu> MK-PC, 오 정말요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 캄사~~
<imsu> 전 그 쪽은 하나도 몰라서요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-PC> 웹서버쪽은 그래도 잘해요
<MK-PC> 다른쪽은 별로라도
<MK-PC> (아마 포럼도 내서버던가..) 먼산...
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 서버 쪽은 도통 어렵더라구요 그 쪽 전공이 아니라 그런가 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 흠
<fudoyusei> 흠;; 우분투에서도 C# 맛을 볼 수가 있더라고요 ^^
<fudoyusei> 그걸로 레포트 했지만요
<redcap_> ~_~ 회사라 몰팅이 많아서 챗에 연결이 잘 안되네요 흑
<fudoyusei> 흐미;;
<redcap_> ~_~ 원체 게임을 좋아라 해서... 데스크탑엔 윈도우7 64비트를 깔아놔서 넷북은 거진 많이 안쓰게 되었지요
<redcap_> 헉 -_- 뭐시 업데이트가 또 많네요... 10.10의 업데이트 양이 확실히 많은것 같네요
<fudoyusei> 분도님은 언제나 바쁘신가 보네요
<redcap_> 음 분도님은 제가 예전에 넷북에 무선 안될때 여쭈어 볼때 뵙고 그 이후로는 말씀하시는걸 거의  못봤어요
<MK-BB> -_-)
<fudoyusei> 흐음;;
<redcap_> 오오 -_-; 우분투 업데이트 설치하고 나니까 뭔가 한결 빨라진 느낌이....
<dondekman> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<ggugi> ㅋㅋㅋ
<redcap_> !_!
<dondekman_> 유니코드로 들어와야하나요?
<redcap_> 아 이제 잘 보이네요~
<dondekman_> 음
<dondekman_> 만나서 반갑습니다. 지난해 9.04 나왔을때였나?? 좀 들어오다 처음 들어왔네요.
<dondekman_> 예전에 비해 irc에 사람들이 많이 줄어들었네요?;
<redcap_> 네~ 저도 -_-; 똑같은 상황;
<redcap_> 저도 들어온지가 너무 오래 되서 잘 몰라요~
<dondekman_> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<redcap_> 예전에 비해서 서버도 많이 죽었더군요 hanirc 쪽은 접속도 잘 안되더라구요
<redcap_> 이번에 우분투 10.10 나왔길래 넷북에 깔고 가끔씩 들어와요 ㅎ_ㅎ
<shriekout> 한아얄씨는 purple.hanirc.org 로 접속해 보세요 잘됩니다.
<shriekout> 저쪽 서버에는 우분투 채널에 지금 80여명이 접속해 있네요
<dondekman_> 아항..
<redcap_> 아 넵 ~_~ 전 irc.hanirc.org로 맨날 접속 하다보니까.. 잘 안되더라구요~
<redcap_> 아
<shriekout> :)
<dondekman_> 맞아요 예전에 한irc 쪽도 있던거 같네요
<dondekman_> 감사합니다
<redcap_> 우와 많네요~_~
<shriekout> 별말씀을 :)
<dondekman_> 한아이알씨도 유니코드로 접속하면된아ㅛ?
<redcap_> 거긴 다르더라구요
<redcap_> CP949 (Korean)
<redcap_> 요골로 접속해야 되더군요 저도 삽질 좀 했어요;; 초보다 보니;
<dondekman_> 감사합니다.
<dondekman_> hanirc쪽 채널이름은 뭐죠?
<redcap_> #ubuntu
<redcap_> 아마 멀티로도 접속 가능한걸로~_~
<ggugi> 방가워요
<ggugi> bundo님 방가워요^^
<bundo> ^^;
<ggugi> 저 기억하실련지 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 분식점 하셨고
<bundo> 병원 입원 했던분
<ggugi> 오홋
<bundo> ^^;
<ggugi> 우와
<ggugi> 감동입니다.. 다시 우분투로 왓어요...
<bundo> USB 로 라이브 쓰던 분 ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 병원 컴 가지고 놀았던 기억이 새록새록하내요
<bundo> 몸은 어때요 ?
<ggugi> 70% 돌아왓습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ggugi> 워낙 심했던지라...
<ggugi> irc 클라이언트 뭐 쓰시나요?
<bundo> xchat 에요
<ggugi> 우분투 기본 폰트 말고 추천좀 해주세요^^
<ggugi> 다시 방가워요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 우분투 전 그냥 나눔 고딕입니더
<shriekout> MK-BB, 계세요?
<kenjin_> 컴퓨터를 새로 샀는데 소리가 안나오는데요. 뭐부터 어떻게 해야 할지 난감하네요
<kenjin_> 리눅스용 드라이버를 지원하는 것 같지 않은데
<locofrank> 윈도우에서는 잘 나오나요??
<kenjin_>  소리요?
<locofrank> 소리가 안나온다고 하셔서...
<kenjin_> 스피커는 정상이라는 걸 확인했는데, 드라이버 명칭이 완전히 일치하지는 않고 대충 비슷한 것 같은데
<kenjin_> 답변하시기가 매우 어려우실 것 같은데, 저도 어디서부터 손봐야 할지 난감해요^^;;
<locofrank> 그렇군요
<locofrank> 최신 칩셋이 요즘 나온게 없는데.. 설마 샌드브릿지 지원 칩셋 보드 구매하신 건가요
<kenjin_> 그런건 아니고
<kenjin_> amd3 인가 그런거에요
<locofrank> 흠.. 그렇다고 해도 사운드 칩셋은 새로운게 없을텐데..
<locofrank> 그러시군요
<kenjin_> 웹에서 찾아보니..
<kenjin_> Realtek ALC892 6-Channel Blu-ray Audio
<kenjin_> 오디오는 이런거네요
<locofrank> 전 노트북이 최신 gpu 통합 지원 칩셋이라 우분투 10.10에서 화면을 못 띄워줘서 최신 베타 커널로 업데이트 해서 해결했었어요..
<locofrank> 참고가 되실런지 모르지만 최신 베타 커널로 업데이트 해보시는 것도
<kenjin_> 저는 그렇게 최신의 제품은 아니라서
<kenjin_> 근데
<kenjin_> 베타 커널로 업데이트 하려면 어떻게 해야하죠?
<locofrank> 음.. 저 같은 경우는
<locofrank> 다운로드 페이지에서
<locofrank> 패키지를 다운 받아서
<locofrank> usb로 옮긴 다음에 마운트 시키고
<locofrank> 패키지 설치로 업데이트 했어요
<kenjin_> 아예 새로 설치하신거에요?
<locofrank> 무선랜 환경이라서 그리 했는데
<locofrank> 아뇨
<locofrank> 덮어 쓴거죠 커널만 업데이트 하듯이
<locofrank> 덮어쓰다가 맞는 표현은 아니네요
<kenjin_> 시냅틱에서 검색은 안될까요?
<locofrank> 흠.. 전 인터넷이 안되던 환경이라
<locofrank> 근데 그게 베타 패키지는 시냅틱에서 검색이 되는지
<locofrank> 전 안되는 것으로 알고 있거든요. 소프트웨어 소스 옵션에서도 못 봤던 것 같구요
<locofrank> 잠시만요 제가
<locofrank> 다운 받았던 곳을 찾아볼께요
<kenjin_> 감사합니다 ^^
<locofrank> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 여기에서
<locofrank> 다운 받았습니다. 본인의 우분투 버전하고 맞는 걸로..
<kenjin_> 감사합니다. 좀 어려울것 같은데 해볼게요
<locofrank> 잠시만요
<locofrank> http://walwalwal.com/45 이 포스트 참고해보세요
<locofrank> 쉽게 하실 듯 하네요
<kenjin_> 네 감사해요. 근데 우분투에서는 그냥 드라이버를 구해서 다운받는 방식이 아니라 커널을 업데이트 하는 방식이에요?
<locofrank> 아뇨 그렇긴 한데요
<locofrank> 새로 산 컴퓨터 라고 하시길래
<locofrank> 보통 커널이 업데이트 되면
<locofrank> 지원되는 하드웨어 목록이 늘어나니까
<locofrank> 그리고 보통 리눅스 드라이버를 따로 만들어 주는 곳이 별로 없으니까 그냥 커널 업데이트 하는게 빠르더라구요
<locofrank> 설치하실 수 있으시면 구글링해서 찾아보시는 것도 좋구요
<locofrank> 전 그냥 한가지 방법을 말씀드린거라 ㅎㅎ
<kenjin_> 네
<kenjin_> 드라이버가 잘못잡혀 있을 가능성이 큰거군요
<kenjin_> 이런 경우는 겪어보질 않아서
<locofrank> 저도 그냥 구글링해서 해결하는 수준이라
<locofrank> 그러시군요
<kenjin_> 참,, 도와주셔서 감사합니다. 해보고 다시 올게요^^
<locofrank> 별말씀을
<locofrank> 해결하시기 바래요
<kenjin_> 네^^
<kenjin_> 불행히도 해결이 안 됐어요 ^^
<locofrank|linux> 이런..
<locofrank|linux> 구글링해보셔야겠네요.
<kenjin_> 어떤 식으로 해야 할까요. 보드가 유니텍이라는 회산데...이런 경우도 드라이버를 찾을수 있을까요?
<kenjin_> 한국회산거 같은데
<locofrank|linux> 유니텍은 유통사라서
<locofrank|linux> 드라이버가 홈페이지에 있긴 하지만 직접 칩셋 홈페이지에 가서 다운 받는게 최신 버전을 더 빨리 다운 받을 수 있습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 그리고 유니텍 홈페이지에서 리눅스 드라이버는 절대 취급안 할 듯 합니다.
<locofrank|linux> 사운드 칩셋이 어디꺼라고 하셨죠?
<kenjin_> 잠깐만요
<kenjin_> 칩셋은 amd 890gx /sb850 이라고 나오고
<kenjin_> codec : realtek alc892 6-channel blu-ray audio 네요
<kenjin_> 여긴 오디오라고 안나오고 코덱이라고 나오네
<locofrank|linux> 뭘로 확인 하신건가요?
<kenjin_> 제품명이 유니텍 TA890GXB HD
<kenjin_> 물건 산곳 홈페이지요
<kenjin_> 시디도 줬는데 다 윈도우 용이에요 ^^;;
<locofrank|linux> 우분투 버전은 뭔가요?
<kenjin_> 매버릭이요
<kenjin_> 10.10 이 매버릭 맞나?
<kenjin_> 커널은 최신버전
<locofrank|linux> 네 10.10이요
<locofrank|linux> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/ 여기가 리얼텍 홈페이지의 다운로드 페이지인데 찾아보세요
<locofrank|linux> 리눅스 드라이버를 제공해주는지는 모르겠어요
<kenjin_> 리얼텍이 회사이름이었구나...감사합니다. 잠시만요
<fudoyusei> 리얼텍이 대만 회사죠
<locofrank|linux> 네
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 구글링을 좀 해보니 10.04에서 문제는 있는데 10.10에서는 특별한 글이 안보이네요
<kenjin_> 뭔가.. Realtek alc892 라는게 제품명이 아닌가?
<laggard> kenjin_//우와 새 컴퓨터에 우분투 설치하나봐요?
<kenjin_> 네
<laggard> 부러워요
<kenjin_> 왜요? ^^
<laggard> 새컴퓨터잖아요
<kenjin_> 아...ㅋㅋ 근데 소리가 안나와서 답답해요^^
<kenjin_> 글구 별로 좋은 건 아니에요. 게임을 안해서
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 답변을 찾은 것 같네요.
<kenjin_> 오
<locofrank|linux> http://black-pixel.net/alc892realtek-id-892-on-mint-linuxubuntu.html
<locofrank|linux> alsa 업데이트 하라네요
<locofrank|linux> 근데 10.10에도 포함이 안되어 있나..
<locofrank|linux> 뭔가 이상하긴 하네요
<kenjin_> 패키지 빌드를 어떻게 하는거지?^^;; 아 바보같애
<locofrank|linux> 제일 마지막줄에 방법이 나와있네요. 압축 풀고 루트로 인스톨 스크립트 실행한 후에 리부팅 하면 된다네요
<kenjin_> 자동으로 하긴 하네
<kenjin_> 제발 됐으면 좋겠다
<kenjin_> 이제 리부팅만 남았어요. 다시 올게요^^
<laggard> kenjin_, //오 소리 나오나요?
<kenjin_> 아까 그나마 잡아놨던 드라이버까지 다 지워버렸네
<kenjin_> 안 나와요^^;;
<kenjin_> 아...머징^^''
<locofrank|linux> 흠..
<kenjin_> 아까 그게 정말 답인거 같았는데
<locofrank|linux> 데비안에서는
<locofrank|linux> 어차피 우분투가 데비안 파생이니..
<locofrank|linux> 그냥 포기했다는 사람도 있네요 ㅠㅠ
<kenjin_> ^^
<locofrank|linux> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/no-sound-with-realtek-alc892-on-debian-squeeze-826982/
<kenjin_> 이런
<locofrank|linux> 리눅스 잘 다루시면 기기 지원이 잘 된다고 평이 있는 배포판으로 한 번 써보세요..
<kenjin_> 참 저도 64비튼데
<locofrank|linux> 허..
<kenjin_> 32비트에선 뭔가 다르려나?
<locofrank|linux> 당연히 32비트신줄..
<locofrank|linux> 32비트 드라이버 지원이 더 잘 되고 있는건 사실이에요
<locofrank|linux> 저도 그냥 램 포기하고 32비트 사용하는..
<kenjin_> 전 데이타 웍이 좀 심해서 램을 포기하긴 힘든데
<locofrank|linux> 잘 되면 관계없지만 잘 안된다면 ㅠㅠ
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요. 그런 용도면 사운드를 포기하시는게 낫겠네요
<kenjin_> ^^;;
<locofrank|linux> 전 허접해서 그냥 일반 용도로 쓰는지라..
<kenjin_> 그럼 32비트로 그냥 한번 해봐야겠어요. 되는지나 좀 보구요
<locofrank|linux> 네
<kenjin_> 도와주셔서 정말 고맙습니다. 도움이 많이 됐어요
<locofrank|linux> 전혀 도움이 안되서 죄송하네요.
<locofrank|linux> 실력이 전혀 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<kenjin_> 아뇨. alsa 업데이트 해야 한다는것도 알았고
<kenjin_> 커널에서 드라이버 지원해준다는 것도
<laggard> 커널만 바뀌면 램용량 늘릴 수 있다고 들었는데요
<kenjin_> 32비트에서도요?
<locofrank|linux> laggard 근데 드라이버 지원이 문제가 생겨요
<locofrank|linux> 하지마세요
<locofrank|linux> 32비트에서 되고 64비트에서 안되는 경우
<locofrank|linux> 32비트에서 커널만 64비트로 바꿀 경우 똑같이 안되요
<Seony> 커널 옵션 중에서 램4기가 이상 체크만 해주시고나서 컴파일하면 32비트에서도 4기가 이상 인식합니다.
<kenjin_> 32비트는 램 한계가 4G  죠?
<locofrank|linux> 3.25던가..
<Seony> 한계이긴 한데, 리눅스는 커널을 별도로 컴파일해주면 32비트래도 4기가 인식합니다.
<locofrank|linux> Seony 인식만 가능한거 아닌가요?
<kenjin_> 그보단 훨씬 많이 필요한데
<Seony> 인식만 가능하면 커널에 넣을 필요가 없겠죠.
<laggard> 램을 3기가 이상 써본적이 없어서 커널 바꿔본 역사가 없네요
<locofrank|linux> 0.8 기가 가량 더 쓰자고 커널 컴파일 하느니.. 그냥 64비트 갈아타는게 낫겠어요..
<locofrank|linux> 물론 제가 허접해서 램이 남아돌아 하는 말은 아닙니다. ㅎ
<kenjin_> 전 많으면 많을수록 좋아요. 그래야 프로그래밍하는데 골치를 덜 썩어요
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요. 전 그냥 일반 사용자라.. 2기가만되도 ㅎㅎ
<kenjin_> 근데 32비트로 한다고 해도 소리는 안 나올것 같아요 ^^
<kenjin_> 소리를 포기하긴 너무 아까운데
<locofrank|linux> 남는거 하나 꽂으시는 것도..
<locofrank|linux> 하기야 요즘 외장 사운드카드를 거의 안쓰니
<kenjin_> 사운드 카드를 또 꼽아서 쓸수 있어요?
<locofrank|linux> 그럼요
<kenjin_> 아...
<locofrank|linux> 온보드 죽이고 그냥 꽂으면 되죠
<locofrank|linux> 다만 요즘은 외장 사운드 카드를 따로 사는 경우가 극히 드물어서..
<kenjin_> 그 사운드 메뉴에서 죽이면 되는거에요?
<locofrank|linux> 바이오스에서 죽이시면 되요
<locofrank|linux> 내장랜도 그런 식으로 죽이고 따로 달아 써도 되구요
<kenjin_> 뭔가 되게 간단한 방법이 있을것 같긴한데
<locofrank|linux> 고수님들이 오시면 되실듯.. 전 허접해서..
<kenjin_> 근데 부팅 usb 만들잖아요.
<kenjin_> 거기서 해봐서 소리 안나면 설치해도 안 될 가능성이 높겠죠?
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. usb로 라이브 부팅 하신다는 말씀이시죠?
<kenjin_> 네
<locofrank|linux> 그게 라이브 부팅은 업데이트가 안되서
<kenjin_> 그런 점이 있긴하겠군요
<locofrank|linux> 만일 업데이트를 해줘야 지원되는 경우에는 확실하게 확인을 못하겠죠
<kenjin_> 아..맞다
<kenjin_> hdmi 있잖아요
<locofrank|linux> 네
<kenjin_> 그걸로 연결하면 소리문제를 해결할 수 있을까요?
<kenjin_> 그건 소리까지 함께 전송한다던데
<locofrank|linux> hdmi가 dvi에 오디오가 결합된건데.. 문제가 더 많으면 많았지
<locofrank|linux> 모니터에 스피커가 달려있으신가요?
<kenjin_> 네
<locofrank|linux> 밑져봐야 본전이니
<locofrank|linux> 해보세요. 단자만 있으시다면야..
<kenjin_> 근데 지금 케이블이 없어요 ^^
<locofrank|linux> 아... 저런
<kenjin_> 부팅 디스크가 다 만들어졌네요.
<locofrank|linux> 네 다녀오세요
<kenjin_> 저 때매 시간 써 주셔서 감사합니다. 또 해보고 올게요 ^^
<locofrank|linux> 별말씀을.. 전혀 도움이 안되서..
<locofrank|linux> 읔 가셨다
<chacha> 하이
<chacha> kubuntu 10.10 에서 한글입력이 잘 안되서요.
<chacha> 원래 잘 되었는데... 갑자기 잘 안되네요.. 커널 빌드하다가 make modules_install install
<chacha> 2.6.35 kernel 빌드
<chacha> 하고 나서..
<chacha> 그 이후에 kubuntu 모든게 엉망이 되어 버린 거 같아서요..
<chacha> 도움 주십시오..
<shriekout> chacha, 커널 빌드 후 문제가 발생했다면... 좀 난감합니다.
<shriekout> 커널 자체가 사용자 컴퓨터 사양을 소프트웨어적으로 직접 제어하는거라... 같은 컴퓨터가 아니면... 난감하고...
<shriekout> 같은 컴퓨터라도 특성이 있어서... 난감... -ㅅ-;;;
<locofrank|linux> 리눅스용 크롬에서 오른쪽 마우스 버튼으로 마우스 제스쳐 사용할 수 있는 방법이 정녕 없나요?
<MK-PC> 뷁
<bundo> locofrank|linux 크롬도 확장기능중에 마우스 제스처 있습니다.
<bundo> 당연히 리눅 코롬도  되고요
<bundo> 그런데 저는 마우스 스무스인가가 더 좋터군요
<bundo> http://www.chromeplugins.org/extensions/chrome-gestures-google-chrome-mouse-gestures-extension/
<bundo> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/lfkgmnnajiljnolcgolmmgnecgldgeld
<locofrank|linux> 아뇨
<locofrank|linux> 있는 건 아는데 오른쪽 버튼이 되는 건 없더라구요
<bundo> 그럼 마우스 체스쳐 오른버튼 아니고 어떤거로 하는지요 ?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 저것들이 오른쪽이 된다구요?
<bundo> 네 파폭과 마찬가지 입니다.
<bundo> 저그리 사용 합니다.
<bundo> 마우스 스무스 사용중입니다.
<bundo> 두번쨰 링크요
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 이거 설치했던건데 대신 컨텍스트 메뉴를 불러오려면 오른쪽을 두 번 클릭해야 되더군요
<bundo> 저는 그냥 마우스 동작만 사용합니다.
<locofrank|linux> 네에
<locofrank|linux> 파폭은 윈도우용과 똑같이 작동하는데 크롬은 그게 아직 안되나보네요. 좀 찾아보니 개발자 버전에서 된다는 소리도 있고..
<bundo> 설정에 머 대충 또 있을것입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 옵션에 못박아 놨더라구요. 두 번 누르라고
<locofrank|linux> 아무튼 관심 감사합니다. 좀 기다리면서 파폭 쓰던지 해야겠네요
<MK-PC> bundo 하잉
<bundo> ㅇㅇ
<lyuso> 안녕하세요 -)
<MK-PC> 훔
<bundo> ㅇㅇ
<test-kr> 흠
<test-kr> 굿 이게 편하겠군
<test-kr> 훔
<test-kr> bundo 쿼리.흠
<bundo> test-kr 나 잔당
<bundo> 요즘은 일찍 자는 새나라 어린이가 되어서리 ~~
<lyuso> ........=)
<naruke> hello
<naruke> anyone speak english pleaze?
<kenjin2201> 우분투에서 liveusb 초보도 쉽게 만들수 있는 다른 배포판 뭐가 있을까요?
<kenjin2201> opensuse 나 fedora가 가장 쉬운 것 같은데도 잘 못하겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 계심?
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 학교 가야되니까 빨리 얘기해요
<MK-BB> 그럼 학교 갔다와서 말하지요...
<MK-BB> 토요이인데 ㅜ슨학교
<Seony^Work> 울 학교는 토요일에도 수업 있어요
<Seony^Work> 한 5분 시간 되요.
<MK-BB> 아 노트북 뜯어보니..
<MK-BB> 쿨링이 안되니 오버히팅 되는듯해요
<Seony^Work> 팬이 고장난거군요.
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 내 잘못은 아니지만 어쨌든 내가 팔은 물건이니까, 그냥 x-mas 선물 해주기로 했던 걸로 노트북 값 refund 해줄께요.
<MK-BB> 아니요
<MK-BB> 팬이 cpu있는데에 있지 안구..
<MK-BB> 멀리 떠러저있어서 쿨링이 똑바로 안되는듯해요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 잉? 그래요?
<MK-BB> 사진 찍어 보여줄게요
<Seony^Work> 음... 내 생각엔, 그거 shipping 할 때 충격 받은 거 같네요
<MK-BB> 이메일 확인하세요
<Seony^Work> 네. 암튼 지금 학교 가니까 나중에 이메일 보구서 다시 얘기해요.
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 보냈심
<Martiini> what time is it in Kore
<Martiini> hello
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-12
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 아직도 안왔나요?
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 왔어요. ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 또 일?
<Seony^Work> 점심 먹느라고..
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> ㅇㅇ 돈 벌어야죠.
<Seony^Work> MK-BB가 노예계약 해줄 때까지 일해야됨 ㅋ
<MK-BB> 흠 사진?은
<Seony^Work> 지금 보고있는데, 그 사진으로는 뭐가 잘못됐는지 모르겠어요
<Seony^Work> 원래 쿨러가 있어야될 위치가 그 위에 rectangle 부분이라는 얘기에요?
<MK-BB> 그 중간에 실버로 되있는데가 진짜 뜨거움
<Seony^Work> 그거 노스브릿지 방열판 같은데.
<MK-BB> 그냥 꺼지는..
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony^Work> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW_7vUtkkwU
<Ben5> 아
<Ben5> 외롭도다
<Seony^Work> 아... 결국은 몬헌포터블3rd 구입..
<MK-BB> ?
<MK-BB> 뭐요?
<locofrank|linux> 윈도우 시스템과 파일 공유해서 파일을 끌어올 때 삼바를 이용한 연결만이 답인가요?
<MK-BB> 흠
<locofrank|linux> 하고 싶은건 메인에 있는 영화를 그대로 보고 싶은건데요
<locofrank|linux> 720p 이상급인데 삼바로 연결해서 보면 끊겨서요
<locofrank|linux> 파일을 노트북으로 옮겨서 보면 안끊기구요
<MK-BB> 옮겨보세요
<MK-BB> 답나왔내요.ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> ;
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 그게 뭐임? 몬헌포터플?
<locofrank|linux> 뭐야 휴일 아침부터 사람 짜증나게 그럴꺼면 그냥 무시하던지.
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, psp game
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, aka 악마의 게임 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony^Work> 울 와이프가 유일하게 허락해준 게임 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> Monster Hunter Portable 3rd
<MK-BB> 아 블로그 옮겨야하는데
<redcap_> 안녕하세요
<test-kr> Seony^Work: 몇시까지 일해요?
<Seony^Work> test-kr, 8
<test-kr> 몇시간 남은거임
<Seony^Work> 1'20''
<Seony^Work> 왜요
<test-kr> 그냥요
<test-kr> 아
<test-kr> 머리아프다
<test-kr> 노트북 오늘만 10번 죽으셨심..ㅠㅠ
<test-kr> 자료 다 잃어버리구
<test-kr> 쩝
<test-kr> Seony^Work 노트북님 또 죽으심
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<laggard> 어서오세요
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> 일요일 저녁이라서 그런지 조용하네요
<jasonjang> 두 분 , irc 에서 오랫만에 인사드립니다.
<laggard> jasonjang, 안녕하세요
<lexlove> jasonjang님 안녕하세요
<shriekout> 유행이구나... 따라해야지
<shriekout> jasonjang, 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 하하하~
<jasonjang> 그런데, 이상한 것이...왜 lex love님의 호출은 빨간 표시가 없는지...흠..
<shriekout> 뒤에 '님'자 붙여서 그럴거예요
<laggard> 윽 컴피즈에서 돋보기인가 활성화 되었ㄴ느데
<laggard> 축소하는 방법을 모르겠네요
<shriekout> 메타키 + 마우스 휠?
<laggard> 헐 그러네요
<laggard> 감사합니다
<shriekout> :)
<laggard> 3분간 확대된 그림하고 놀았어요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> "일곱살 아들녀석이 병원에서 봤다며 암세포가 뭐냐고 뜬금없이 묻더니 암세포는 숫세포랑 결혼하는 거냐고 하네요. ㅋㅋ"
<laggard> 뭐라 답하셨어요?
<shriekout> 트윗에 올라와 있길래 =33
<laggard> 그럼, 전 나름 낚였네요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아뇨~ ㅋㅋㅋ 낚시 아니고, 걍 RT 소개였죠? shriekout
<shriekout> 네 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 두 분 각자 팔로윙 안하시나봐요? 저는 두 분 모두의 팔로워 인데....아까 벌써 봤죠, 그런데
<jasonjang> follow-(ing/er)에 적당한 번역은 없는지....쩝 ㅎ
<shriekout> 구독하기
<shriekout> =33
<lexlove> shriekout, 안녕하세요
<shriekout> lexlove, 안녕하세요 :)
<lexlove> jasonjang, 이제 빨개지나요?
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ^^
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 고맙십니다. ㅋ
<lexlove> 트위터와 facebook 이제 막 시작했는데 갠적으로 트윗보다 facebook가 더 좋네요
<shriekout> 트윗도 정신 없는데... 페북 했다가는... 이거... 인터넷 중독될 것 같아서 안해요 =3
<lexlove> 트윗은 사진이 바로 올라가지 않잖아요 내용의 길이에도 제한이있고 facebook이 더 낫드라구요.
<lexlove> 저도 정신이 없긴해요. 그래서 트윗에 잘 안가게 되요 ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 흠...
<shriekout> 주위에서 페이스북 하라고 난리인데...
<shriekout> 안해야겠어요... 사용이 불편해야 인터넷 사용을 그만큼 안 할듯 :)
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 페이스북 했다가 괜히 10년전 웬수 만나서 칼맞을라... =33
<lexlove> ^^;;;;
<lexlove> 그렇게 따지면 저는 아이온을 끊어야해요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> http://v.daum.net/link/12025264
<lexlove> 귀엽네요. 저도 고양이 좋아해요~
<shriekout> 냥냥
<lexlove> 집에 강쥐한마리 키우고 있는데 옆에 와서 귀찮게 애교떠는 고녀석보다 도도한 고양이를 더 좋아해요
<shriekout> 전... 키우고 싶은데... '죽음의 손'이라...
<shriekout> 식물부터... 하여튼 제 손을 거쳐가서 끝까지 생존한 놈이 없어서... =33
<lexlove> 저도 어렸을때 고양이 키우려고 했었는데 두번다 실패했어요. 오래 못살고 죽더라구요
<lexlove> 대신 강아지는 장수한답니다. 그뒤로 강아지만 키웠네요
<shriekout> 그렇군요!
<shriekout> 하루쯤 맡아달라고 해서 맡아주면... 하루종일 다른 일을 못해서...
<lexlove> 흠;;; 전에 공부하려고 봐두었던 사이트를 잊어버렸어요 북마크를 해뒀어야하는건데
<shriekout> 뭐든 빨리 지겨워져 하는데... 어쨌든 출발은 몰입형이라... -ㅅ-
<shriekout> 어떤 공부를 하시려고요?
<lexlove> python
<shriekout> http://wikidocs.net/read/743
<lexlove> 아... 이거였던거 같아요 위키였구나
<lexlove> 고맙습니다~~~
<shriekout> :)
<shriekout> 잉?
<shriekout> 저 안에 예제 중에 제가 예전에 짰던 스크립트 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 와~~~
<lexlove> 모듈 예제 보고 있었어요
<shriekout> 파이썬 공부해본적 없어요...
<lexlove> 초급 언어는 쪼매 사용해봤는데 파이썬은 약간 다른 개념이라서 진도가 빨리 나가진 않네요
<shriekout> 필요할 때... 그냥... api 보고 대충... 뚝딱뚝딱 만들고... 소스 오픈하면...
<shriekout> 누군가 업그레이드를 시켜주는... GPL의 장점 =33
<lexlove> ^^ 저는 그냥 프로그래밍이 좋아요 맘에 맞는 언어를 선택하지 못하고 이언어 저언어 해매다가 물론 학교다녀서 더욱 그럴수밖에 없었지만요
<lexlove> 이제야 파이썬으로 정착(?)했어요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 언어도 궁합이 맞아야 하드라구요
<shriekout> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 전 할 줄 아는 언어가 하나도 없어서... 심지어... 국어도 잘 못함 =33
<lexlove> 음... 그렇게 되물으신다면 아닐지도.....(살짝 꼬리내리기...)
<lexlove> api보고 뚝딱 만든다면 그게 할 줄 아는거죠
<shriekout> 되묻는게 아니라... 감탄중이예요 :)
<lexlove> 헉;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<shriekout> 큰 프로그램을 만들일이 없고... 소스코드나 예제코드는 인터넷에 널려 있으니...
<lexlove> 얼른 중급 실력을 갖추길 바라고 있어요 ^^;
<shriekout> 제가 찾는 조건 검색만 잘하면... ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> :)
<lexlove> 알았어요 검색 잘하시면 중급(shriekout), 못하는 저는 초급 헤헤
<shriekout> <- 컴맹...
<shriekout> 컴맹이라... 컴퓨터 몰라도 컴퓨터가 알아서 다 해주더라구요
<lexlove> 하하하하
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아까 올려주신 사이트 계속 보고 있는데 요거 하나면 책이 필요없군요
<lexlove> 책보다 더 자세하게 설명되어져있고 예제도 많네요
<shriekout> 그죠?
<lexlove> 네 참 잘만들어졌네요 ^^
<shriekout> :)
<lexlove> 문제는 제 집중력이 너무 짧아요... 파이썬 전문가 되려면 10년이 걸릴지도 모르겠어요
<shriekout> 저거 보시고... pygtk 나 wxpython 이나 tk 를 보시면... gui 까지 완성 :)
<lexlove> 제가 지금 보고 있는 책이 2002년에 보던 책이라서 안되는게 많아요
<lexlove> 책대로 안돼요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 안되는건 건너뛰세요... 그리고... 책 백날 봐도... 계속 맴돌기만 할 뿐...
<lexlove> 인터넷 뒤져봐도 마땅한 책을 찾지 못해서 그냥 보고 있었어요 제가 원하는 건 그냥 프로그래밍 공부이기 때문에... 괜찮습니다. ㅎ
<shriekout> 책은 그냥 이후에 필요할 때 찾아보는 바이블 정도로 생각하시고... 한 번만 읽고...
<lexlove> 그냥 천천히 끈을 놓지 않고 계속 하기만 하면 되는거에요 그게 제 목적이에요
<shriekout> 프로그램을 하나 목표잡고 짜보세요 :)
<shriekout> 그것도 좋죠 :)
<lexlove> 비주얼베이직으로 간단한 것은 짤수 있어요 음.. 간단한 게임이나 타이머 같은 것들..
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> 고수!
<lexlove> 그런데 충분한 공부가 되지 않은 상태에서 만들면 시간이 오래걸리고 짧은 소스로 가능할 것을 길게 짜더라구요
<lexlove> 그리고 소스 꼬임(?) 현상이 생기고 디버그 하기 힘들고...
<lexlove> 그래서 충분히 공부하고 예제소스 따라하기 많이 해본 다음에 원하는 것들 만들어보려구요
<shriekout> http://kldp.net/scm/viewvc.php/happytimer/interface.c?revision=1.1.1.100&root=happytimer&view=markup
<lexlove> 언제쯤 가능할지는 모르겠지만 제 경우에는 공부하는 그 순간을 좋아하는거 같아요
<laggard> 반응성 좋게 하는 패치 때문인지 버추얼박스의 xp 켜놓고 장시간 있으면 두 시피유 점유율이 100%를 향해서 가네요
<shriekout> 처음에 무작정 시작했다가... 지금 100번 수정했는데...
<shriekout> 100번 수정하는 동안 디버깅도 해보고 별짓 다해봤어요... 그러면서 많이 배웠... ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 와 해피타이머 만드신 분이에요????
<laggard> 반응성 좋게 하는 패치전에는 시피유 1개 코어만 100%여도 보기엔 괜찮았는데
<shriekout> 허접 해피타이머 -ㅅ-
<lexlove> 와 대단한 분과 이야기 하고 있군요 ^^
<shriekout> 저거 아무나 만들 수 있는거예요
<lexlove> ^^;;;;;
<shriekout> :)
<shriekout> 리비전 1.1.1.100
<lexlove> 저도 나중에 프로그램 만들어서 코분투에다가 넣어달라고 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 2년동안 100번 수정했군요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 오늘 처음 살펴보면서 알았... :)
<lexlove> 김진철,,,,,,
<lexlove> 본명이에요???
<shriekout> 넵
<lexlove> 와~~~~
<shriekout> ^^;;;
<lexlove> 책은 일단 덮어두고 wikidocs로 공부해야겠어요 완전 맘에 들어요
<shriekout> :)
<shriekout> 좋은 예술가가 되시길 기원하겠습니다.
<lexlove> 저는 즐거운 예술가가 될게요 ^^
<lexlove> 자신이 좋아하는 거 아는 것만으로 행복한거 맞죠?
<lexlove> 저는 프로그래밍을 좋아해요~~~~ ^_____________^
<shriekout> 그렇죠! :)
<lexlove> 문제는 하루종일 놀고 30분 정도 공부했네요 ㅠㅠ 그래도 했어요. 오늘도 공부했어요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 크래쉬의 "니가 진짜로 원하는게 뭐야"라는 노래를 듣다가...
<shriekout> "그 나이를 쳐먹도록 그걸 하나 몰라!" 이 가사 듣고 충격받은적 있어요...
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 와 그런 노래도 있어요?
<lexlove> 함 들어봐야겠어요
<ctrl144> 흠... 오페라 브라우저 리눅스용 버젼이
<shriekout> 락이라... 가사는 http://www.leicaclub.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1062
<ctrl144> Wine 라이브러리를 이용하는 것이라는 정보를 받고 충격먹었어요
<shriekout> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_NSDycNVBQ
<shriekout> 와인... 왠지... 꺼림직해서 안 쓰는... -ㅅ-
<ctrl144> 오페라에 실망... ㅜㅜ;
<lexlove> 잘 들었습니다. 진짜 쇼킹한 내용이네요 ^^
<lexlove> facebook에 올렸어요 ㅋ
<ctrl144> 으아니 정말 충격이었어요
<ctrl144> 어쩐지 한글입력을 할 때마다
<ctrl144> '했습니다'를 두벌식으로 입력하는 경우
<ctrl144> '해ㅆ습니다'가 되요
<ctrl144> 해 까지 입력하고 Shift누르면 커서가 다음으로 이동 -_-
<lexlove> 먼저 갑니다
<Afnan> >>>>
<Afnan> hello
<Afnan> hellllllllllllllooooooooo
<Afnan> hellllllllllllllooooooooo
<Afnan> is there any one here
<akarone> 안녕하세요
<Afnan7> hi
<Rafael2> Hi... Someone can provide me a translation for "c774c9c4c8fc", please?
<Rafael2> sorry
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-05
<boracay> 아는 사람이.. 삼보 본사 ERP쪽 붙었는데..
<boracay> 워크아웃중이라는데.. 삼보가 괜찮으려나 모르겠네요-_-;
<boracay> 담주부터 출근하라고 연락이 왔다는데요-_-;
<boracay> 아는 선배들이 없어서 그쪽 바닥에.. 혹시 정보 아시는분 있으면 조언좀 해주세요~
<boracay> 이런 질문 하면 안되는거 아닌지 모르겠네요 ^^;
<bluedusk> 잘 모르겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 식사 맛있게들 하세요
<razGon_GNM> 주식을 하는 저의 입장에서는요. 삼보라....
<razGon_GNM> boracay: 삼보가 문제가 있기는 합니다. 원래 어디더라? 맞다. 셀런...!!
<razGon_GNM> 영입한 회사가 대주주가 개판이라서 원래 덜망가질건데 완전히 망가졌습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 그래서 워크아웃 추진합니다만.
<razGon_GNM> 일단 채권단은 2014년 말까지 금융기관 채권 상환청구도 유예한 상태입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 작년에 워크아웃되었는데. 무슨 이유에선지 섣불리 안하고 될수 있으면 회생시키려고 하는 중이니 들어가서 고생은 하시겠지만요.
<razGon_GNM> 일단은 일은 계속 하실 수 있으실겁니다.
<razGon_GNM> 일단은 채권단에서 계속 신규투자를 하고 있는 상황입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 아깝네요. 2008년 1월에 법정관리 졸업했는데. 대주주가 개판이라서..
<razGon_GNM> 대주주 셀런의 대표가 도덕적으로 문제 있는 사람이였다고 합니다.. 거기 본사가 광주에 있는데. 사기꾼기질이 있다고 예전에 들었었거든요. 2008년도중반에요.
<razGon_GNM> 아놔 이런 이야기를 하면 머리속의 하드가 깜빡이면서 팍팍 돌아가네요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 진료 볼때도 돌아갔으면 하는데.
<razGon_GNM> 오늘은 춥네요.ㅎ
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 안녕하세요 ^^
<noth> hello
<imsu> noth: 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<noth> 네 반갑습니다
<noth> 식사시간이네요
<imsu> noth: 맛있게 드세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저도 이제 밥먹을 준비 해야겠습니다 ~
<Seony> 나도 밥 먹을 준비 ㅋㅋ
<boracay> razGon_GNM : 네 좋은정보 감사합니다
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> 구글 크롬에서 제스쳐 사용하는데 어느 플러그인이 좋나요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<noth> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 안녕하세요
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaxK2VLU938
<Seony> 대박 웃깁니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> noth: readytoact Seony 안녕하세요 :)
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<razGon_GNM> yemharc: 구글 크롬에서 제스처플러그인중에서 어느게 좋은 가요?
<yemharc> razGon_GNM: smooth gesture
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/OKXN5
<imsu> Seony: 어디가 웃긴거죠? ㅋㅋ(감성이 메마른 1인 ㅋㅋ)
<Seony> imsu: 첨부터 웃기잖아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 일본애들이, 일본어 까먹어서 어렵다는 것도 웃기잖아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 개네들이 어디 나오는애들인ㄴ가요?
<Seony> 옛날 미수다.
<Seony> 사유리랑 리에인데, 리에는 옛날에는 진짜 여신급이었어.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지금 보니 아줌마 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사유리가 더 이쁜거 아닌가요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 살이 많이 쪘는데, 그때 당시는 진짜 모델포스 풍기는 여신급 일반인이었어.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 미수다를 안봐서 잘 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 구글에서 아키바 리에 치면 사진 많이 나와.
<Seony> 나중에 시간나면 봐
<imsu> 넹 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 dft 돌렸는데 overflow 나는디 깨지네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 승질나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나는디 -> 나는지
<razGon_GNM> yemharc: 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> yemharc: 아니 무슨 하루걸러 한번도 아니고 매일이네 -.-
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 또 술?
<drake_kr> 오늘 생일이자나
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 형 그러다 알콜중독 걸려요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/3acSO
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 오늘 생일이에요? ㅋㅋ 생신 축하드립니다
<drake_kr> 말로만 그라지 말고 선물좀
<drake_kr> 난 현금이 좋더라
<imsu> 내 생일도 안챙기는데 무슨 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 생일까먹고 다닌지도 오래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일화를 하나 얘기해 드릴까요? ㅋㅋ 얘기한거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어느날 아침 어머니께서 전화가 왔습니다. 미역국 먹었냐?
<imsu> 오늘 무슨 날이에요?
<imsu> 너 생일이잖냐;;
<imsu> (젠장) ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아침이 아니구나 오후에 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 또 한번은 동생이 전화 오더군요~ 케익 보냈다~
<imsu> 젠장 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이러고 삽니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 그것도 한 5년도 넘은 얘기에요
<imsu> 이젠 전화도 안옴 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> imsu / 생일도 까먹으시다니 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 한달에 한번씩 주민증이라도 보세요 -.-;;
<DarkCircle> drake_kr -0-!!!
<imsu> 오랜만에 생일 생각하니 급 우울해짐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇ ㅅㅇ
<DarkCircle> imsu / 우분투 세미나때 말씀이라도 하시지 -ㅅ-;
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ? 왜
<DarkCircle> 이유는 위에 ...
<DarkCircle> (...)
<drake_kr> 아
<imsu> ??
<drake_kr> imsu http://drake.kr/61808
<yemharc> drake_kr: 선관위 뒤통수 크리!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/IOz23
<drake_kr> yemharc: 이제 명환이형도 초보 앱등이
<Ponics_Beginner1> 흠냥...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> KMUG 부대표 뻔뻔강사 유명환
<yemharc> drake_kr: 긍게 먹고 사는거랑 쓰는건 별개랑게요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크~옹 / 드레이크옹의 탄신일을 경하 드립니다~! 씨발~! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 씨발 감사
<yemharc> 흠
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크~옹 / ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 과연 탈옥의 힘
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 메롱~!
<yemharc> 아이폰4 Siri 지원
<DarkCircle> 앱등... -0-
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 앱등이가 뭐가 나빠요!!
<drake_kr> yemharc: 돈이 나가자나
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 졸찌마 ㅆㅂ ~ ! 항쿡의 앱들 다 방통위에서 심의 할꺼심... ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 돈 (2)
<yemharc> 다들 표정들이 왜 그래요? 그런데 쓸 돈들 다 있잖아요?
<yemharc> 3일 굶어도, 담배는 펴야지!
<DarkCircle> 밥사고 여명사면 돈아 없음.
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 그리고 세금도 먹인다고 함... ㅋㅋㅋ 만세~! 가카~! 너무 좋아~! ㅆㅂ ~ ! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래도 차값은 좀..
<DarkCircle> 돈아 -> 돈이
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner1: 세금은 이미 10월달에 넘어가서 내년 1월 24일부터 적용됩니다.
<yemharc> 근데 이 세금 자체는 문제가 안 되는데, 문제는요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크~옹! / 코분투 사무실에 머그컵 갔다 놨심...
<yemharc> 애플이 앱스토어로 걷어가서 애플코리아가 그 수익에 대해 세금을 내는데
<yemharc> 그거랑 별개로 업체한테 또 걷는거라 2중과세에요
<DarkCircle> 앱 하나에 얼마 한다고 -ㅅ- ...
<yemharc> 이미 논란도 되고 있고 소송 준비중인 곳도 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 2중과세는 아니죠
<drake_kr> 진짜 이승만 꼴 나려나
<DarkCircle> 정확하게는
<yemharc> 2중과세죠
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 애플은 그렇다 치고... 앱을 심의 하겠다는 것임.. 세금이야머... ㅆㅂ 까라고 하면 까지만... 앱을 심의 한다는건 코메디임...
<DarkCircle> 앱 제작자쪽 70%에 대한 10% 과세랑
<DarkCircle> 애플의 30% 수익에 대한 10%과세임
<DarkCircle> 근데
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그러니까 이중과세죠.
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드 쪽의 경우라면 이중 과세 맞아요
<DarkCircle> 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 수익은 철저히 분리 되어 있으니까요
<drake_kr> 씨바 그냥 외환거래 할래
<DarkCircle> 30%에 대한 10%는 애플이 내고
<DarkCircle> 70%에 대한 10%은 개발자가 내는거니까
<DarkCircle> 결국 각자 부담이죠
<DarkCircle> 7:3으로
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크옹 / 그냥 외쿡 마켓에 등록하고 한글 다빼~! ㅆㅂ ! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 그게 최고에염
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크옹 / 앱을 무슨 근거로 심의 한다는 건지.. ㅋㅋㅋ 정말 코메디임... 소스 코드 하나하나 보면서 한다는 건가 ? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어디까지 퇴보하나 보자고
<yemharc> 아....
<yemharc> 대통령은 망명금지 못시키나......
<yemharc> 아, 가카는 본국으로 돌아갈 뿐이니 안되겠구나........
<drake_kr> 망명금지해도 전대갈처럼 살것제
<drake_kr> http://media.daum.net/politics/others/cluster_list.html?newsid=20111205105015334&clusterid=467515&clusternewsid=20111205112017513&p=khan 대박인데?
<yemharc> 아 이거군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아웅.. 생일이니 라면을 먹어야겠어..
<grr> hi
<Ponics_Beginner1> grr / 오늘 드레이크~옹! 탄신일이라고 함... 추카 메시지 한마디 해주삼... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 아.. 어젠가 ? 머 아무튼... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr: 어서와요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 재미 있었심..... 토요일날... ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 아놔... 쩝...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 동영상 촬영 해야 하는데...
<grr> drake_kr: 꺠작꺠작 선물로 받지말고 몰빵으로 풀싸롱 받으슈
<grr> Ponics_Beginner1: 이런거요? ;
<Ponics_Beginner1> grr / 훔... 제가 아는 생일선물은 생일빵 밖엔 몰라서요.... 그래서 생일은 언제나 잠수 하는 날로.... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> Ponics_Beginner1: drake옹때 생일빵하다간 그날이 재삿날이에요 (...)
<Ponics_Beginner1> grr / 아.. 그런가요 ? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 역관광 당하는 군요... 그럼 역으로 주변사람들이 잠수를... ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하지만 반전이 있음
<drake_kr> 내가 제삿날..
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크옹 / 오늘 상암오면... 드레이크옹에게 들우치기와 날맥주 제공 합니당... ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 살려주세요 친구님들... 친구형님들..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 죽겠심요
<yemharc> 오늘 야근, 내일 외근, 모레 새벽 서초IDC 서버증설....
<drake_kr> 이제 일상으로 돌아왔구마
<yemharc> ?!
<cheayuncho> ZEROtherm FZ120S VS CNPS7X PERFORMA
<cheayuncho> 여러분의 선택은?
<cheayuncho> 히트파이트 갯수빨이냐 CPU에 직접 히트파이프가 닿느냐....
<cheayuncho> 정품쿨러로 4.3Ghz 오버하니까 풀로드시 97도찍고 쿨러의 중요성을 느낌... ㅜㅠ
<bluedusk> 4.3 오버하면 좋나요?
<cheayuncho> 쓰는 프로그램들이 단일코어로 돌다보니 클럭빨도있어야되서요
<cheayuncho> 오버하니까 크게 차이는 못느끼겟는데 싱글코어 프로그램중 몇개는 조금 차이가 있네요
<grr> 전 컴퓨터를 게임기로 쓰고 있다보니.. 대충 ;
<cheayuncho> 3.3Ghz 를 4.3Ghz로 오버
<DarkCircle> 헐! 오늘 상암!
<DarkCircle> 여기 수원인데 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 전 열심히 저녁을 먹습니다.
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner1 / 벙개있는건가요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 벙개콜?
<DarkCircle> grr / 벙개?
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 벙개 ㄱㄱ?
<grr> 하면 어디서 하는데요?
<grr> drake_kr: 오늘 이원빈씨도 생일
<yemharc> 하고는 싶지만 야근입니다.......
<DarkCircle> 뭐 ... 뻔하죠
<DarkCircle> sad
<grr> yemharc: 저도 간다면 야근하다가 갈듯 (...)
<cheayuncho> 됫다 쿨러 지름완료.. 이제 쿨러오면 4.7Ghz까지 찍어봐야지~!@@
<DarkCircle> 그러다 CPU 홀랑 타고 ...
<cheayuncho> 안그래요...
<cheayuncho> 온도 3중으로 모니터링중~!
<yemharc> 질소냉각 달고 16G ㄱㄱ
<cheayuncho> 일단 요CPU로 4.9Ghz까지는 찍어봣어요 아는분께 빌려서 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 일반 질소 ㄴㄴ 액화 질소 이여야 함...
<cheayuncho> 이분들 무서워,,,
<grr> cheayuncho: CPU는 화석 연료가 아닙니다 (...)
<grr> 태우면 슬퍼요..
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner1: 애초에 일반 질소면 안 차갑잖아요 (....)
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 고체........
<yemharc> 아니 기체;;
<cheayuncho> 온도만 잘보면되죵...
<cheayuncho> CPU자체가 쉽게탈수있는게아니잖아염 헤헤
<grr> 펠티어 박으니까온도하난 잘내려가는데 문제는 이슬...
<cheayuncho> ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> VGA도 팩토리오버된놈인데
<cheayuncho> 오버하는중임....
<cheayuncho>  MX440떄부터 시작한 VGA오버...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 흠냐.. 오늘 드레이크~옹! 바쁘다고 함... 주인공이 빠진... 생일 빠뤼는... 쌘드백 빠진 체육관임...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 따라서... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 야근이닷! ㅆㅂ ~ ! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr>  손에 손잡고 야근
<DarkCircle> 기체 질소는 실온상태에 존재하니까 있으나마나 =3
<DarkCircle> 아마 밀옹이 액체질소가 바로 생각이 안나셔서 액체를 말씀 못하신거일듯
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 그러니까 하루쯤은 좀 회사 째고 어디 멀리 놀러나가시라니깐뇽 =3
<DarkCircle> 지금 상태로는 절대로 일의 능률이 올라가실 수 없음.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그래서 토요일 [째고] 떠났잖습니까 (.......)
<DarkCircle> yemharc: 강의하려고 떠나는거 말구요 그냥 아무것도 안하고 빈둥거리면서 산으로 들판으로 놀러가서 사진좀 찍고 ... 막걸리 마시고 들판에 벌러덩= 3
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그런건 날 풀리면요
<DarkCircle> 머리쓰는건 노동이죠
<DarkCircle> =3
<yemharc> .....하지만 내 연봉은 안 풀리겠지 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 하다못해 강이 두껍게 얼면 빙어낚시라도 하시든가 ...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아니 최저기온 영하 3도 찍는판에 어디가 얼어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 긍까 나중에 얼면 =3
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 근데 전 그것보단 집구석에서 머리 굴리는게 좋아서...
<yemharc> 여튼 뭐, 이번달 지나고 좀 쉴 수 있으면 쉬어야죠
<yemharc> ....아직도 연차 다 못썼는데......
<Seony> 내일 프리젠테이션 있는데, 귀찮네요.
<Seony> 대사 언제 다 외우지...
<grr> yemharc: 연차는 이미 -9일...
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 제 말은 ...
<DarkCircle> 머리를 굴리지 마시라능.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 노세요. 아무생각없이.
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=25613&no=348&weekday=mon
<jasonjang> $export varname="jasonjang2"
<jasonjang> $export jasonjang="jasonjang2"
<jasonjang> sorry
<Ponics_Beginner1> 재순님 / 저녁은 드셨는지효...
<jasonjang> 아, 옙
<Ponics_Beginner1> 재순님 / 12월12일 날 시간 내주세용... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 재순님 / 그날 재순님과 쏘주 한잔.. ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 얼어 죽어요. ㅋ  BBR
<jasonjang> 저 얼어 죽어요. ㅋ  BBR
<Ponics_Beginner1> 재순님 / ㅋㅋㅋ방한 준비를 확실히 하시고 오시면 되죵... ㅋㅋ
<jason> ㅋ
<Guest51634> 헐~
<drake_kr> 어흠흠
<drake_kr> yemharc: jincreator: 님들아
<jincreator> drake_kr: 네?
<drake_kr> 그저께 행사 갔다가 스티커 몇개 받아오고 느낀건데..
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> A5 크기의 스티커 모음 1000장에 20만원 안짝이라고 하는디..
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크옹 / A5 크기의 스터는 겁나 큰것임...
<drake_kr> 긍게요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크옹 / 역시 멋쩌~! +,.+
<jincreator> 흠...MozCamp 갔을 때 15인치 노트북 스티커를 나눠주더군요.
<drake_kr> 그런건 돈 많은 분들이 하고..
<jincreator> A5쯤이야...
<jincreator> (...)
<Ponics_Beginner1> 흠냐... 교재는 대충 내일이면 끝나고... 이제 촬영 인데.. 아놔..
<drake_kr> 그냥 뭐랄까..
<jincreator> ???
<drake_kr> 오픈소스중에 뭐 몇가지 해서 스티커를 만들어보면 어떨까 하는디
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이크옹 / 헬로키티 는 저작권 때문에 안되는 거삼 ?
<drake_kr> 그안에 우분투만 해도 한 5개 넣고
<drake_kr> 그놈 두어개 넣고
<drake_kr> kde 넣고 뭐 각 커뮤니티별로 디자인 모아서 한번 진행해보면 어떨까 하는디유
<jincreator> drake_kr: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718 같은 식인가요?
<drake_kr> 6개 커뮤니티에서 3만원씩 각출한다고 해도 크게 부담되는 가격은 아니구
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 저런것
<jincreator> 흠...각 프로그램마다 저작권을 한번 알아봐야 하지 않을까 싶습니다.
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 출판물 관련 저작권이 있나..
<jincreator> 일단 모든 로고는 다 저작권이 있죠.
<drake_kr> 커뮤니티 회원들에게 주는건데.. gnome하고 kde하고 같이 붙으면 안 된다던가 그런건가..
<jincreator> 아뇨, 제 말은 로고가 들어간 물건을 우리 마음대로 찍어낼 수 있는지 장담을 못한다는 겁니다.
<drake_kr> 음? 그럼 내가 브로셔 만든것도 문제가 되는건데..
<jincreator> 음...원래 이런 건 각 재단(커뮤니티)에 신청해서 받는 게 관행인 걸로 알고 있어요.
<jincreator> 브로셔는 소개이니 예외겠죠.
<Ponics_Beginner1> 진규 / 훔... 상업적으로 그것도 이미지가 실추 되지 않는 행사에 사용하는것도 문제가 되는거삼 ?
<Ponics_Beginner1> 진규 / 비상업적으로...
<jincreator> Ponics_Beginner1: 저도 법률적인 부분은 잘 모릅니다.
<jincreator> 다만 한번 알아볼 필요가 있지 않을까 싶은데요.
<drake_kr> 그냥 커뮤니티 리더들에게서 돈을 뜯어내서 회원들에게 그냥 무료로 뿌리는건디..
<Ponics_Beginner1> 진규 / 상업적이 아님.. 비상업적임... ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그게 문제가 된다면 많이 거시기한디 -.-
<jincreator> 그래서 한번 알아보는 게 좋을 것 같습니다. 이번 기회에 확실히 알아놓으면 앞으로도 참고할 수 있을 테고요.
<oming> 안녕하세요 :)
<drake_kr> 어여와용
<jincreator> oming: 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 뭐, 될수도 있고 되면 좋겠지만...혹시 모르니까요.
<drake_kr> jincreator: http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?id=completeubuntubrandguide:%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC_%EB%B8%8C%EB%9E%9C%EB%93%9C_%EC%95%88%EB%82%B4%EC%84%9C DarkCircle 이 번역중인디 재촉좀..
<drake_kr> 전혀 안 알아보고 한것 아님
<drake_kr> 물론 Canonical이라면 이야기가 많이 달라지는데..
<DarkCircle> 법률적인것에 대해선 모르겠는데
<DarkCircle> 저 자료상에는
<drake_kr> 커뮤니티쪽 로고를 마음껏 쓸 수 없다면 어이없는거임
<DarkCircle> 저렇게 써라 라고 되어 있음.
<DarkCircle> drake_kr
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 저거대로하면 문제 없는거예요 -0-
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 써도 되요. 비상업적인 전제에서...그리고
<DarkCircle> 기존에 흰 바탕에 오렌지색은 잘못된게 맞음
<DarkCircle> 원래 그 다음행사때랑 커뮤니티데이 행사떄 배경이 오렌지색이 되었어야 하는게 맞아요
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 로코팀의 홍보를 위한 수익으로는 써도 되요. 완전 영리는 불허합니다.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 오렌지 색은 저 링크 제일 위 참고자료에 RGB와 Pentone컬러값으로 규정되어 있으니
<DarkCircle> 그걸 쓰시면 된다능.
<jasonjang> DarkCircle: 질문인데요....브렌드 가이드라인...2010년11월판이 최종이여요?
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 땡큐
<DarkCircle> 글게요 ... 전 그냥 자료 받기만 해서 잘 모르겠네요 -0-;
<jasonjang> 최종 맞네요.
<DarkCircle> 사실 저 자료 딱히 번역이라곤 핧게 없는데
<drake_kr> 제가 알기론 최근판입니다
<DarkCircle> ... (....................................)...
<jasonjang> 좀 자주 바뀌어서...저도 종 잡을 수가 없더라고요. 케노니컬 디자인을 2팀에서 각각 배포를 하더라고요.
<DarkCircle> 지금 코분투 사무실에 있는거도
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 devon 행사때 부스에 있던 사람들중 마음 맞는 사람들끼리 한 2만원씩 걷어서 스티커 만들어 배포하면 참 좋을것 같아서유
<DarkCircle> 케노니컬에서 보내준걸로 알고 있는데
<DarkCircle> 그거 그냥 찍고 스캔해서 축소하여도 상관 없을지도 ..
<jasonjang> DarkCircle: 용도는?
<DarkCircle> 행사때 걸어놓는 배너예요
<DarkCircle> 우분투세미나때 씀.
<jasonjang> 당근 되죠~
<DarkCircle> 캐노니컬에서 규정하는 상업적 행위란게
<jasonjang> 로코팀의 홍보를 위한 수익으로는 써도 되요. 완전 영리는 불허합니다. <----위에 말했지만, 분명한 답을 받았었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 서버같은데 올려서 비용을 덤으로 더 받는다거나 ... 등 ...
<jasonjang> 써도 되요. 비상업적인 전제에서...
<drake_kr> jincreator: 암튼 이건 전혀 문제없는 행위임
<DarkCircle> 기업체에서 우분투 이름걸고 장사할때
<DarkCircle> 인증 받아야 되는걸로 ..
<DarkCircle> 인증 로고에 대해서도 저 디자인 시안에 나와있더군요
<drake_kr> 우분투의 입장은 jasonjang 님이 잘 정리해주셨고..
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 그리는지
<jincreator> 예, 우분투야 이미 여러 분들이 알아보셔서 문제가 없지만 이건 여러 프로그램이 다 들어가잖아요.
<drake_kr> jincreator: mozilla 쪽에서는 어떤지 알아봐줘
<jasonjang> 받은 적 있다"니까요....아직 임기 20여일  남은 콘텍트의 말입니다. <------ 이 글 로그 남으니...안심하고 쓰세요. 제가 채금(책임)집니다.
<drake_kr> 그러니까 커뮤니티 리더들쪽에서 돈을 갈취해야지
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: gnome 커뮤니티 입장도 확인바람
<DarkCircle> 그놈쪽은 딱히 로고 사용에 관한 규정은 없어요
<DarkCircle> 상업용도 아닌이상 자유로움
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그놈 로고 그대로 쓰면 되구요
<jincreator> gnome은 상관없어보입니다. 아예 알아서 찍어내라고 티셔츠까지 다 파일을 올렸네요.
<DarkCircle> 네 svg 올려져 있죠
<DarkCircle> 그놈은 오히려 로고를 사용해서 그놈을 알리는것을 "적극적"으로 강력히 권장합니다.
<drake_kr> 그럼 일단 문제없는게 우리 우분투랑 gnome
<DarkCircle> 트윗을 통해 홍보하거나 페이스북을 통해 알려도 좋습니다.
<drake_kr> 까놓고 얘기해서
<DarkCircle> 그리고 무엇보다 중요한것은 gnome은 GNU의 하위프로젝트입니다.
<drake_kr> 지금 A5 안에 우분투로만 꽉 채울수 있습니다 -.-
<DarkCircle> GNU에서 진행하는 만큼 모든 것을 자유롭게 사용할 수 있습니다.
<drake_kr> jincreator: 정 맘에 안든다는 커뮤니티가 있으면 그 커뮤니티만 빼고 찍으면 됩니다. 전혀 문제되지 않아요.
<drake_kr> 토요일에 ms에서 스티커를 줘서 노트북에 붙이다가 갑자기 생각난거임
<jincreator> http://guides.mozilla.org/Marketing/Promotional_Items
<DarkCircle> MS에서는 로고 써도 상관 없다인데
<DarkCircle> 로고와 함께 마이크로소프트 등록상표입니다 를 명시해줘야 하고
<DarkCircle> 상업적 용도는 금지
<jincreator> http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/policy.html
<jincreator> 스크롤 내리면 Mozilla Marks and Merchandise 가 있는데 이런 게 있네요.
<drake_kr> CAN I MAKE A T-SHIRT/DESKTOP WALLPAPER/BASEBALL CAP WITH THE LOGO ON?
<drake_kr> Sure, if it's just for you, or if it's for others and no money or other consideration changes hands (although see the question about high-res versions). The Mozilla Foundation owns and operates the Mozilla Store which sells a wide range of CDs, Guidebooks, T-shirts, and products with Mozilla software and logos.
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 전혀 문제가 없군요?
<jincreator> 음...혼자서 괜한 걱정을 했나 봅니다(...)
<DarkCircle> 특정 집단 내에서 팀 티셔츠로 활용하고 팔아서 돈받아먹을 궁리 아니면 문제 없다는거군요
<drake_kr> 물론
<DarkCircle> 근데 모질라 재단에서 저걸 파니까 사라 이얘기 =3
<drake_kr> 스티커를 만원 받고 판다.. 뭐 이런거면 문제가 되겠지유?
<DarkCircle> 그렇겠쥬 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 저 문장의결론은 "모질라재단이 돈이 궁하다"는 얘기임.
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<jincreator> 로고는 여기서... http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/brand/
<DarkCircle> 우리꺼 사주셈 (징징)
<drake_kr> jincreator: 전에 브로셔 만들면서 firefox 로고는 svg와 ai로 가지고 있음 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> DarkCircle: (...)
<drake_kr> 로고를 변경하면 문제가 된다고 하네
<jincreator> 모질라가 굉장히 까다롭습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<jincreator> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/brand/identity/
<jincreator> 밑의 Common Mistakes 보세요.
<drake_kr> 로고를 변경하거나 그런거면 까다로운거고 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 까다로운것도 아니네요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<jincreator> (...)
<DarkCircle> 저게 뭔얘기냐면
<drake_kr> jincreator: 너무 생각이 많아..
<DarkCircle> 예전거 쓰지말고 지금 나와있는거 걍 써라
<DarkCircle> 이얘기.
<drake_kr> 근데 보면..
<DarkCircle> 예전거 쓰면 앙조아용
<DarkCircle>  =3
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥... 하드를 어디서 기부 받아야 하는데.. 아놔.. 하드.. 하드.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 하드 가 필요해~! >,.< ;;;;
<DarkCircle> 하드가 요새 너무 비싸서 ;;
<DarkCircle> 죽어나네요 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 이런건 좀 쓰지말라는거네 http://www.google.co.kr/imgres?q=firefox&hl=ko&newwindow=1&sa=X&biw=1920&bih=952&tbm=isch&prmd=imvnsul&tbnid=xrK8bMJuMe-IXM:&imgrefurl=http://infantry0.egloos.com/2705106&docid=HDU53PkkU7eOeM&imgurl=http://pds18.egloos.com/pds/201011/01/74/d0008374_4ccea302c0854.jpg&w=665&h=840&ei=pK3cTtjUGKWUiQe33I3cDQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=581&vpy=278&dur=354&hovh=163&hovw=139&tx=101&ty=164&sig=113555970847103874910&page=1&tbnh=142&tbnw
<drake_kr> =124&start=0&ndsp=45&ved=1t:429,r:38,s:0
<drake_kr> http://pds20.egloos.com/pds/201011/01/74/d0008374_4ccea2f4a48c0.png
<DarkCircle> 그냥 팬픽이네요
<DarkCircle> 공식적으로 쓰지 말라는 얘기인듯
<drake_kr> http://pds20.egloos.com/pds/201011/01/74/d0008374_4ccea2fa8616c.jpg 이런게 스티커로 들어가면 좋겠지만 그런짓은 하지 말라는거네
<drake_kr> jincreator: 맞지?
<jincreator> 네, 그냥 쓸데없는 걱정이었던 것 같네요.
<jincreator> 근데 페도라같은 다른 리눅스 배포판은 안넣는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 우리가 레뎃 커뮤니티랑 일면식이 없잖우
<drake_kr> 애플걸 좋구만 http://www.digit-8.com/wp-content/images/apple-hot-sexy-girl.jpg
<jincreator> 저 학교인데 이런 거 올리시면...
<yemharc> 흐음
<drake_kr> 여자사람 있으면 좀 문제가 되려나
<yemharc> (.....주소 복사하다 패드를 연다)
<drake_kr> 그럼 이건 괜찮은가 http://img.memecenter.com/uploaded/Firefox-Cosplay_9a8cce030b3b97373d391cdcea5e945d.jpg
<jincreator> drake_kr: 모질라 재단에서 직접 만든 인형옷이 5개 있기는 합니다만...이건...
<drake_kr> 암튼 이건 리더단 회의에서 안건 제시를 하겠음
<drake_kr> A5 안에 스티커 20개짜리
<drake_kr> 명환이형 깔대기도 받아줘야..
<drake_kr> (어?)
<DarkCircle> 꾹! (꼬로로로로록)
<drake_kr> 머 암튼
<drake_kr> 한 1000장 찍어놓고
<drake_kr> 아니다..
<drake_kr> 정 안되면 내 혼자라도 찍어보것음(사실 혼자 만들어볼까 하다가.. 명함사이즈 한장이랑 A5 천장이랑 가격차이가 별로 안 나서 이야기해본것임)
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥..
<Ponics_Beginner> 왜이리 피곤하지 오늘 한것도.... 아.. 있구나...
<Ponics_Beginner> 그래서 피곤하군...
<Ponics_Beginner> 내일은 여권 신청 하고...
<Ponics_Beginner> 여권 나오면 바로 튀어야지... 음하냐냐..
<minsikcho> 안녕하세요 :)
<Barami> 안녕하세요 :)
<minsikcho> ;; 한글파일 몇개 열려고 버박 까는 거 귀찮아 죽겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<minsikcho> 한글파일여는 오픈소스 프로젝트는 없나 ㄱㅡ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<DarkCircle> 뭐지 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 징징거리다 그냥 나가는건
<lexlove2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 훔... 그나저나 강의 준비는 어케 되어가는 거삼 ?
<DarkCircle> 머리털 빠지도록 하고 있쥬 ㅠㅅㅠ
<DarkCircle> 아 죽겠심 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> AR이야 그냥 적당~하게 소개하면 되는데
<DarkCircle> 원래하던 final 발표가 이번달임둥
<DarkCircle> maybe 2시간 반을 달릴듯.
<DarkCircle> 맥시멈 3시간까지 .
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 아무튼 준비해주삼... ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 먼저 퇴근합니다. ^^
<yemharc> 쫄면안돼~ 쫄면안돼~! 가카 할아버지는 쪼는 애들에겐 비~익~엿~을~ 안겨주신대~
<yemharc> 아 이거 왠지 흥얼대게 하는 마력이 있네요....
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 메롱~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 하드 하나 남는거 없삼 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 하드가 필요 하삼.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<yemharc> 긍게 전 데탑 없는 기간이 10년 넘었당게요.....
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 훔... 아놔.. 하드 120G 라도... 있으면 좋으련만.. 하드가 다 죽어버림.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 저도 슬슬 하드부족
<drake_kr> 흠.. 이번기회에 7200rpm을 한번 구입해볼까..
<drake_kr> 삼성은 뭔데 인텔보다 비싼거지..
<drake_kr> yemharc: http://blog.danawa.com/prod/index.php?prod_c=1479892&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=32617&cate_c3=32623&cate_c4=0 맥북용
<noth> 혹시 A/S 기간이 길어서?
<drake_kr> 삼성 3년 인텔 5년이네요 -.-
<DarkCircle> 샘숭 SSD 성능 엄청 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 올해 7월에도 그런 테스트 해본적 있는걸로 알고 있는데
<drake_kr> 하긴 비슷한 성능이니 삼성이 더 비싸구나..
<DarkCircle> 샘숭 니깟게 뭔데 했다가 우와~ 해서 요새 맥북에어 사면
<DarkCircle> 샘숭꺼 달았는지부터 확인해봄
<drake_kr> 오옹
<DarkCircle> 도시바 or 샘숭.
<drake_kr> 도시바보단 좋지만 잉텔보단 거지
<DarkCircle> 잉텔하고 성능차이 정말 거의 안나요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 많이 따라잡은듯
<DarkCircle> 가성비 따지면 인텔께 I/O에서 짱이긴 하지만
<DarkCircle> 샘숭 정도면 봐줄만함
<drake_kr> 근데 성능차이가 별로 안 나는거면 가격차이도 남..
<DarkCircle> 인텔은 싸게 막 팔아버리니 쌀 수밖에 없는데
<drake_kr> 그래도.. 구모델이라도 상당히 쓸만하니까 뭐..
<DarkCircle> 샘숭은 SSD가 주력제품이 아니다보니 ㄱ- ..
<drake_kr> 그래도 위안이 되는건 도시바보단 훨낫다능
<DarkCircle> 일본은 망해가는중 ...
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 그건 너무 나갔다
<yemharc> 적어도 소니는 망해가죠
<yemharc> 아....
<yemharc> 난 퇴근도 못하고 뭐하는겨 orz
<drake_kr> 암튼 yemharc http://blog.danawa.com/prod/index.php?prod_c=1479892&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=32617&cate_c3=32623&cate_c4=0 SSD 걱정은 안해도 될듯..
<yemharc> -_-..........
<yemharc> 우와....
<yemharc> 저거 3개면 맥북에어네...... 어느쪽이 무서운거지???
<imsu> 즐거운 밤입니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: 아직 퇴근 못하신건가요? ㅋㅋ
<Barami> 안녕하세요 :)
<imsu> Barami: 안녕하세요 ~~
<imsu> 오랜만에 뵙는거 같네요 ^^
<Barami> 프리노드는 잘 안오는터라요 :)
<imsu> 아~ 저는 한아얄씨를 잘 안가서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한얄씨 채팅방 이름도 까먹어버렸네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> drake_kr: 계십니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<imsu> http://pic.joinsmsn.com/photo/article/article.asp?ctg=1300&total_id=6820160&cloc=joongang|article|photonews
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 임수옹은 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신 ! =3
<imsu> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 근데 또나왔네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우주똥구녕 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 헐 -ㅅ- . . .
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 조심하세요 저기 링크처럼 여자한테 맞을지도 모름 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 근데 방송인 A양이 누구에요?
<razGon_GNM> 한성주요
<razGon_GNM> 이거 디도스 막으려고 나온거 가터요.
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> 한성주?
<imsu> 누군지 모름 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하여간에 진짜 맨날 패턴이 똑같네 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 지겨워 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<razGon_GNM> 뭐 인생이 패턴 싸움이죠.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 꽃뱀이 위험 한줄 알면서도 물리고 그런거에요.
<imsu> 에휴~
<razGon_GNM> 배가 끊길줄 알면서도 섬에 같이 가는 거구요.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 막차 끊길줄 알면서 여행떠나는 거구요.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 구글 크롬에 빠졌습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 대단한 크롬.
<razGon_GNM> 후후훟
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 오래간만에 뵙는 임수옹.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 머.. 한성주야머.. 봐도 그닥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 이미... 자극이 안된다능...
<Ponics_Beginner> 물타기용으로 너무 약해.. 약해...
<Ponics_Beginner> 좀 지명도 있고.. 또.. 아이돌 출신이다 머다 이러면 모를까.. 한성주 이미 아줌마인데 봐서 감응 없심... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 전 누군지도 몰라요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 웹툰 보려고 네이버 들어갔는데 기사가 뜨길래요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 한성주라고.. 이혼 밥먹듯이 하는 40대 아줌마 있심... 그닥 이쁘지도 않음...
<imsu> 또 정치판에 뭔일 있나 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 그런가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래도 방송인인데~ 일반인보다는 이쁘겠죠~ ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / ㅇㅇ 훔.. 머 일반인 보다 실리콘 과 식염수팩 많이 몸에 보유한 사람임..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 아무튼 난 내일 여권 신청 하러 가야 함.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 이바닥 아니지.. 이나라 떠야함... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 신기하다 물어보면 여기 있는 분들은 대다수가 아시네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 어디로 가시는데요?
<imsu> 이러니 내가 맨날 뒷북이야~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 최신 정보는 죄다 알고계셔 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 일단 뜰 준비만 하는 거죠... 여권도 없이 뜰수는 없잖아요... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ 그런가요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 후으..... imsu razGon_GNM 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 오늘도 야근? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이제 마무리중요
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 제가 노원구를 지역 기반으로 하는 정봉주 의원도 아니므로 여권이 나오겠죠머.. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 바톤터치 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 수업준비해야함 흑흑
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: http://goo.gl/loyqS 여기에 뭔가 허튼소리 있습니까?
<yemharc> 답글보고 욱해서 써 제끼긴 했는데...
<DarkCircle> byte per second가 아니라
<DarkCircle> bit per sec
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 근데 이미 써버린 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 inter frame gap은 표준마다 다르기 때문에 어떤 표준에 대한 interframe gap인지 명시해주는게 좋아요
<yemharc> 그 부분은 IEEE라고 적어놓지 않았나요?
<DarkCircle> 그러니까요
<DarkCircle> 그게 잘못되었다는 얘기
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔... 통신에서는 byte 가 아니라 bit 로 표기 하죠...
<DarkCircle> 802라는 그룹이 있고 이 안에
<DarkCircle> 표준이 1부터 2, 3, 4, ... 해서 11도 있고 15도 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 이 번호는 working group이구요
<Ponics_Beginner> 왜 그러냐고 물어 보니.. 대답이 진리 였심.. " byte 보다 bit 가 더 많이 보이잖아! " 라는.. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> working group에 따른 취급 표준이 다르죠
<Ponics_Beginner> 많아..
<DarkCircle> 장비에 따라 bandwidth도 다릅니다.
<DarkCircle> 게다가 물리적 특성도 달라지죠
<DarkCircle> 이에 따라서 interframe gap이 차이가 납니다.
<imsu> 뭔 얘긴지 하나도 모르겠음 ㅋㅋ 딱하나 아는거 bps ㅋㅋㅋ 고등학교 때 기술과목에 나오죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 머 어차피 단위가 좀 틀리다고 해서... 본질적인 2G 맞고 뻗은 선관위 특정 서버보다 계그 이겠어요 ?
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 뭐어, 사실 저게 급하게 조사한거라 틀린거 많을겁니다.
<razGon_GNM> yemharc: 아녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> 왜 bps냐면 아무리 장비가 좋아봐야
<yemharc> razGon_GNM: 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> rx는 한가닥 쓰고 tx도 한가닥 씁니다.
<DarkCircle> 리니어하게 비트정보를 전송하죠
<DarkCircle> 8비트가 한번에 쭉 가는게 아니라능.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 비트를 씁니다.
<DarkCircle> 이걸 주파수 빨로 먹고 간다능.
<Ponics_Beginner> 머.. 아무튼 재미 있는 세상 이죠.. 이렇게 해서 사실 넥떡에 별로 관심 없던 사람들 마져 넥떡 전문가로 만들어 주시는 우리 가카의 이 꼼꼼하게 세심한 배려심... 우리 가카 너무 좋아~! ㅆㅂㅂ~!
<DarkCircle> 원래 트위터란데가 서로 젖문가라고 ㅈㄹ 하는동네라 ... 오프라인에서 직접 만나서 깊게 얘기하지 않는 이상
<DarkCircle> 얘기하는거 보면 개소리 많고 신뢰성도 그다지 없습니다. -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 그래서 제가 트위터를 안함 . 서로 젖문가라고 우기는 마당이라.
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 뭔 말하려고 했는데 까묵었다.. 아무튼...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 맞다... 넥떡 설계를 어케 했는지 모르지만.. 저정도 라면.. 중요 DB 서버들은.. 죄다 가상 IP 써야 하는데...
<Ponics_Beginner> 그게 안전 한데...
<DarkCircle> 요새는 가상IP를 쓰지 않고
<DarkCircle> IP를 막 수십 수백개 사서 죄다 바인딩 해버리죠
<DarkCircle> 그래서 이 IP가 진짜 머신의 IP인지 저 IP가 진짜 머신의 IP인지 모르게됨
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 보안의 원칙에는 절때 레알 IP 를 쓰지 않는다는 거죠..
<DarkCircle> 레알IP를 써요
<DarkCircle> 원칙상은 그런데
<DarkCircle> 요새 트렌드가 그렇심둥
<DarkCircle> 좀 말로는 설명하기 복잡하고 이넘들을 시스템에다가 여러개 박아놓고 엉켜두죠
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 훔... 요즘 트렌드 이삼 ? 훔.. CCNA 공부를 10년 전에 해서... 그런거삼 ?
<DarkCircle> 네 요즘 트렌드
<DarkCircle> 일본쪽에도 많이 씀.
<yemharc> 여튼 공통적인 견해는 2GB로는 택도 없고
<DarkCircle> 동남아쪽에도 쓰고요
<yemharc> 오늘 수정발표한 11GB도 다운되진 않는다....인가요?
<DarkCircle> 우리나라도 좀 시스템 크게 벌려놓는데 써요 .
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 머 그만큼 장비빨로 커버가 가능하다는 근자감때문이군효..
<yemharc> 사실 저것도 자잘하게 태클거는건 별로 신경도 안 쓰고 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 구글이 그렇잖아요
<yemharc> 얘기들 하는게 왠지 알바삘이 심하게 나서.......
<DarkCircle> 구글 IP 65535개 가지고 있심둥.
<DarkCircle> 이거 어디 서버에 무슨 IP가 묶여있는지
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 예전에는 장비가 부실해서... 망을 10.x.x.x 로 해서... 거시기 했심...
<DarkCircle> 이중에 메인장비가 뭔지 모르죠.
<DarkCircle> 서로 메인장비인척 위장하는겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 들어가면 다 실패하죠
<Ponics_Beginner> 머 아무튼.. 그렇다고 치고...
<Ponics_Beginner> 거기서 DB 서버만 딱 찝어서 공격하기도 쉽지는 않을텐데.. 물론 사전에 겁나 조사 하면 다 나오지만.. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 중엔 접속은 되는데
<DarkCircle> 가짜머신도 있음 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 요게 기술이죠 .
<Ponics_Beginner> 머 DB 포트도 노멀하게 쓰지는 않았을 것이고...
<DarkCircle> 걸려든 순간 아 ㅆㅂ ㅈ때따! =3
<Ponics_Beginner> 저걸 28살 짜리가 지시하고 경남 진주에 있는 듣보잡한 회사 사무실 2명이서 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 해커 위자드 레벨 나셨다~! ㅆㅂ ~!
<DarkCircle> 요즘 동남아발 재밌는 이야기가 어떤게 있냐면
<yemharc> 그리고 28살은 아무 빽도 없이 혼자 2억을 썼습니다.
<yemharc> ...........
<DarkCircle> 멀쩡한 회사들끼리 남의 회사 공격 .....................
<DarkCircle> 경쟁회사 서버 크래킹 =3 =3
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 겁나 부럽... 28살에 2억을.... ㅆㅂ~!
<DarkCircle> 서로 알면서도 공격 해요 어떨때는 5~6군데 회사가 연합해서 한 회사 조짐
<DarkCircle> 아마 이번 선관위도 제가 볼때는
<DarkCircle> 한놈이 조진게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 몇군데에서 좀 트릭을 썼을거임
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 절때 그럴리가 없지만.. 소설을 쓰자면... 간단하심... DB 데몬 내림... 끝!
<yemharc> 근데 참 아쉬운게
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 데몬 내리면 -ㅅ-)=b
<yemharc> 처음에는 이게 DDoS냐 아니냐가 중요했는데
<DarkCircle> 다 필요없고 그냥 접속기록은 남음
<yemharc> 그냥 다 양보해서 28살이 한거라고 치고
<Ponics_Beginner> 무슨 DDOS 야... 쉬운 방법이 있는데..
<DarkCircle> DDoS는 개드립 =3
<yemharc> 그럼 그걸 왜 했는지, 혼자 한게 아니라면 그 뒷배는 뭔지
<DarkCircle> 뭔 얘기만 나오면 죄다 DDoS라고 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ..............................
<yemharc> 애초에 지금 DDoS라고 믿는 사람이 누가 있어요
<DarkCircle> 요새 크래킹 기술이 얼마나 세련되게 다듬어졌는데
<yemharc> 아, 없진 않구나
<Ponics_Beginner> 깔끔하게 쿨하게~! 딱 2시간만 DB 데몬 내리고 있었지머...
<DarkCircle> 누가 그 구닥다리 기술로 들어가요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> DDoS는 사실 자기 파워 과시용으로나 쓰죠
<DarkCircle> DDoS는 거짓말 안하고 한 4~5년전 기술이죠
<yemharc> 이게 사실 다른 어떤 방법보다도 힘으로 밀어버리는 방법이니까요
<DarkCircle> 대역폭으로 밀어주는 무식한 방법이라
<yemharc> 실제 그래서 PSN에 대해서 Anonymouse가 DDoS를 건 이유이기도 하죠
<DarkCircle> 첨엔 모르는데 나중엔 자신한테도 안좋은 공격이예요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 사실 DDoS 는 해킹 기술에서도 최하급의... 짓이라서 해커들도 장난으로도 안하는것을...
<DarkCircle> 내 시스템에 더 부하가 걸릴 경우도 생김 타겟에서 받아제끼는 대역폭이 크면
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 애초에 PSN 다운사태는 [조롱/경고]였잖습니까
<DarkCircle> PSN은 정확하게 말하면 DDoS만 쓴건 아니예요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 해커들은 DDoS 안해요.. 하면 정말 치욕이라고 생각해서... 어디가서 DDoS 했다고 말도 못한다고 하더군요...
<yemharc> 흠
<DarkCircle> DDoS는 간을 보기 위한거고
<DarkCircle> 실제로는 진짜 별의별 더러운 기술들을 씀.
<yemharc> 지오핫한테 소송거는거 보고 처음에 [경고]의미로 DDoS로 다운시키고
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 해커들이 아닌 해커를 동경하는 일반인들이 시험삼아 하는것이 DDoS 라고 하던데요..
<yemharc> 그래도 소송취하 안하니까 그때부터 시작한걸로 알고 있는데요
<yemharc> 그리고 애초에 DDoS 공격 할때도 사전에 경고를 해 버렸잖아요
<yemharc> 성명발표도 하고
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 그래도 무식한 DDoS 같은 짓은 안하죠.. 패킷 스프핑 같는걸로 처음에 간을 보죠..
<yemharc> [해커를 탄압하는 행위에 대해 경고한다. PSN에 xx일에 DDoS 공격을 걸겠다.] 라고
<yemharc> 그리고 2시간만에 PSN 전체를 다운시키고
<yemharc> 그러고도 소니가 소송취하 안하니까
<yemharc> 그때부터 본격적으로 시작됐잖아요
<yemharc> 그래서 소니 모르는 사이에 서버 내부에 Anonymouse 선언문 들어가 있었고
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 그거야 머 제일 간단하고 쉽고.. 또... 특별한 기술 안써도 되는 방법이라서.. ㅋㅋ 하지만. DDoS 하고 나서는 시스템 크랙 같은거 없잖아요..
<yemharc> 그와 별개로 그 와중에 APT로 개인정보가 빠져나갔죠
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 그러니까 처음엔 말 그대로 공격이 아니라 경고로 DDoS였다는거죠
<yemharc> 아니 근데 왜 또 삼천포여........
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔... 이메일을 후킹하는 방법도 좀 지저분 하지만... 그게 해킹의 기초 정보 수집 과정이니..
<yemharc> 이메일을 무시하지 마세요!
<yemharc> 이메일이 뭐다?
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 이메일은 클라우드 컴퓨팅 서비스죠..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 뭐 여튼.....
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 이메일로 지금의 클라우딩 서비스 안되는것이 어딨니 ? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 요샌 확실히 APT로 타겟잡고 하는게 대세인거같긴 해요
<yemharc> 그만큼 방어기술도 발전했다는 말이니...
<yemharc> 몇년 전까지도 SQL Injection 이런거 고급기술 취급 받았는데...
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 그게 조금.. 해킹을 아는구나 하죠.. SQL Injection 기술.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 하지만.. 프레임웍이 워낙 좋아져서... SQL Injection 은 대부분 막아지잖아요.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 뭐
<yemharc> 이젠 거의 안먹히잖습니까
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 그래도 먹히는 곳이 있심...
<yemharc> 그래도 뭐, 언제나 어디서나 구형 시스템은 있기 마련이니까요
<yemharc> .....당장 회사 서버중에 하나는 페도라 5 깔려있고 (.....)
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 퓨어 php 를 쓰면서 노촐된 곳은 시간이 좀걸리만.. 뚤림.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아파치가 2.0 (....) 이라 업글에 고생하고...
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / SQL Injection 은 SQL DB 엔진의 구조적인 문제라서.. 물론.. 최신 버전의 DB 에서는 막혔지만... 그래도 4.x 나... 조금 지난것들은 그래도 뚤림.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그것도 "구형 시스템용 보안패치를 하지 않은 경우"지만요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 그런 시스템이 서울의 IDC 및 전국의 IDC 에 입주한 서버의 2/3 이삼.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 워쩔껴.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 팩트가 이런데.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 그럴만도 한게요
<yemharc> 한국 주민번호는 한국게임 하고 싶은 외국인을 위해 국가가 만든거 아니었습니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 머 서비스 돌리면서 문제 없으면 그냥 쭈~욱 가는것이 업계의 현실... 구버전이건 보안에 취악하건.. 털린거 확인 안되면 그냥~! 가는거야~! ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 좀 더 정확히 말하자면
<yemharc> "털린걸 알아채도 문제되기 전까지는"
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅇㅇ
<Ponics_Beginner> 그런거삼... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 털려도 머... 쉬쉬하고 있고 유저들이 모르면 그냥 넘어감... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 막 고딩 됐을때에는요
<yemharc> 오오 해킹 열쒸미 배워서 보안허점 있는거 찾아서 알려주자! 했는데
<yemharc> 이게 왠걸..... 구글검색엔진만 좀 주물러도 passwd 파일이 튀어나오네?.......
<yemharc> 근데 그것만 튀어나오나?
<yemharc> ......줄줄줄줄줄
<yemharc> "아, 이건 답이 없다."
<yemharc> 가장 황당했던건요
<yemharc> 이벤트를 연 사이트였는데
<Ponics_Beginner> 주민번호야머.. 이미 공공의 자료 이므로.. 주민번호는 이미 유니크하지 않은 자료임...
<yemharc> index.asp.bak
<yemharc> 암울해요
<drake_kr> public이죠 public
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> personal information == public
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 사실 국내에서의 보안 컨설팅 사업은... 할수 있심... 단... 가방끈과 학교가 어디냐가 사업을 좌우하고... 뻔하고 원론적인 이야기를 그냥 적절히 강의 해주면서 강의료로 먹고 살고 살면됨..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 10년 전 자료로 강의해도
<yemharc> 어차피 돈 주는 사람은 몰라! 그러려니 해!
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크~옹! / 5분 남았심.. 드레이크옹~! 생일 겁나리 추카 하삼...
<drake_kr> 오늘 미역국도 못 먹고 케익도 못 먹었넹
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 최소 석사하고 자기 깔때기 깔고... 눈치 것 손바닥 잘 비비면.. 보안 전문가로 인정 받을수 있는 하나의 방법임.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 우울하다
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 그러길래 아까 오라고 할때 왔으면.. 최소한... 들우치기에 쐬주한잔은 했지 않겠심 ?
<drake_kr> 미역국하고 케잌이 아니잖아요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 2차로 호프집에서 알탕에 초 꽂고 케익 대신으로.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 앗싸~! 우리는 너무 저렴해~! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 아.. 맞다.. 그리고... full duplex 와 half duplex 도 있심... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 요즘들어서 기억력이 너무 띄엄 띄엄이넹... 아놔..
<drake_kr> 어디서 핑계질입니까
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 헉... 틀킨겨 ? ㅡ,.ㅡ;;; 요즘들어서 바로 바로 드레이크옹에게 들키넹... 아놔.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 오오
<yemharc> 끝나간다!!
<Ponics_Beginner> 내일은 교재 끝내고... 이번주에 시네렐라도 끝낸다.. 불끈~!
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그러고 보니 발표준비 잘 되고 있어요?
<DarkCircle> ....
<DarkCircle> 아까 포닉옹께서 저에게 하신 질문을
<DarkCircle> 이번에는 밀옹이 드레이크옹께
<DarkCircle> ㅎㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 이게 소문으로만 듣던 "갑질" 인것인가 ㄱ-!
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 질문이 하나 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 질문 하세요~!
<imsu> 오토마타를 설명해야 하는데 스트리트파이터 장풍 기술로 매칭해서 설명하면 이해를 잘할까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dir> 키보드 입력기에 오토마타 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 오토마타는
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 설명하시면 ...
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<yemharc> 오토마타는......좀 틀리지 않아요?
<DarkCircle> 오토마타는
<DarkCircle> 일단
<DarkCircle> 상태머신의 한 종류입니다.
<imsu> 아 이거 설명해야하는데 방법을 모르겠네ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 음....
<DarkCircle> 어떤 입력값에 따라서 상태가 바뀌는 머신이 오토마타죠
<DarkCircle> 일단 이얘기부터 시작해야 ...
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 이건 어때요?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 오토마타를 표현하기 위해
<yemharc> 믹서기
<DarkCircle> 믹서기는 아닌거 같구요
<yemharc> "즙"이 되서 나오는건 똑같은데
<yemharc> 넣는거에 따라 사과즙이냐 배즙이냐.....
<DarkCircle> 신호등을 설명하시면 되겠네요
<DarkCircle> 신호등이 켜지는 하나하나의 순간을 상태로 보고
<DarkCircle> 시간에 따라서 이 상태가 변하죠
<DarkCircle> 교차로의 신호등은 일정시간 간격으로 바뀝니다. 시간대마다 타이밍의 길이가 달라지긴 해요
<DarkCircle> 그런데 그 상태를 바꾸기 위한 신호 a라는 것이 있을때
<DarkCircle> 이것이 주기적으로 입력될때마다 상태가 바뀐다고 생각을 하면 되죠
<DarkCircle> 이 상태는 일정한 패턴 및 순서대로 바뀔 수도 있고
<imsu> 어렵잖아요 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 그 반대로도 바뀔 수도 있죠
<imsu> 애들은 이해 못함
<DarkCircle> 그냥 생각해보세요
<DarkCircle> 교차로가
<DarkCircle> 차가 지나갈때
<DarkCircle> abcd라는 길들이 있으면
<DarkCircle> a->b->c->d순서대로 가쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 이 순서를 진행하는데 항상 1이라는 값이 입력된다고 가정하면
<DarkCircle> 1에 대해 a->b->c->d순으로 상태가 바뀌는 오토마타를 사용하는거죠
<imsu> yemharc: 음 그것은 함수 설명할때 편할거 같네요 ㅋㅋ 감사합니다 다음에 써먹어야지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 만약 a->b->c->d순으로 신호기를 동작하다가 반대로 0이라는 값을 입력받아서 매순간마다 d->c->b->a순으로 신호기를 동작시키고 싶다
<yemharc> 읭 ㅋㅋㅋ;;
<yemharc> 아, 확실히 함수에 더 가깝네요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 0이라는 값에 대해 역순으로 상태가 전환되는 오토마타를 쓰는거구요
<DarkCircle> 이건 아주 단순한 예죠.
<DarkCircle> 아주아주 단순한 예중 하나입니다.
<DarkCircle> 일단 이것만 알아두면 a->b->c까지 갔다가 중간에 반대로 동작시키고 싶으면 1이라는 값을 한번씩 넣어서 상태를 전환했다가
<DarkCircle> 0이라는 값을 넣어서 상태 전환을 반대순으로 할 수 있다 정도?
<DarkCircle> 수학에서는 이걸 방향그래프로 처리하죠
<imsu> 어려워 어려워 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 그림을 그려서 설명해보세요
<DarkCircle> 그림보다 쉬운건 없습니다. 정말로
<DarkCircle> 말로 하니까 설명이 그지같애 (라고 자위한다. 응?)
<DarkCircle> ...
<imsu> yemharc:  글쵸? 함수가 더 짱임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲ
<yemharc> 아, 여튼 전 끝나서 이만 들어가겠습니다.
<imsu> 들어가세여 ~ ^^
<yemharc> 다들 하루 시작 잘 하세요 (?)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네~
<DarkCircle> 입력하는 하나의 값에 따라 상태가 바뀌는 머신이라고 보시면 돼요
<DarkCircle> 이게 오토마타의 정의임.
<DarkCircle> 어떤 기계가 있어요
<DarkCircle> 얘는 boy라는 단어밖에 몰라요
<imsu> 한마디로 자동기계인데;;
<imsu> 그걸 재밋게 풀어쓸만한 소재가 없을까하여 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그러면 b하고 o까지 받았을때 무슨 단어인지 모르다가 y를 받으면 OK가 뜨겠죠?
<imsu> 한글로 할까~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 시리 있죠?
<DarkCircle> 그걸 예로 들어보세요
<DarkCircle> 되게 쉽쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 순차적으로 단어 입력을 음성으로 받아서
<DarkCircle> 어떤 단어가 들어왔느냐에 따라 어떤 식으로 해석할지 프로그램의 상태가 매번 바뀌죠
<DarkCircle> Where is 까지 받고 station이냐 toilet이냐 에 따라 보여주는 정보가 다르쟎아요
<imsu> 그냥 키보드로 한글 치는걸 할까요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 키보드도 좋구요
<DarkCircle> 각이라는 글자를 완성하기 위해
<DarkCircle> ㄱ하고 ㅏ 그리고 ㄱ을 순차적으로 받아서 완성을 시키죠
<imsu> 일단 흥미 소재로 소개할게 많아야 좋을거 같은데~...
<imsu> 어차피 이걸 구현하는건 아니니까 뭐에 쓰는지 정도만 알면 되거든요
<DarkCircle> 오토마타 구현하는 가장 쉬운건 신호등 만한게 없어요
<imsu> 구현 노노 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오토마타가 어디에 주로 쓰이냐면
<DarkCircle> 정규식 엔진, 컴파일러, 아까 말씀하셨던 한글 입력기에도 오토마타가 들어가고요
<DarkCircle> 게임에도 오토마타 굉장히 많이 쓰이고
<DarkCircle> XML파서에도 들어가고
<DarkCircle> 지금 우리가 쓰는 콘솔이나 입력창에도 오토마타 들어갑니다.
<imsu> 그래서 스트리트 파이터 장풍을 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 이 윈도우 뒤에서 보이지 않는 단축키 처리 프로그램도 오토마타구요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그것도 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 시간을 기반으로 시퀀셜한 입력을 처리하는 건 다 오토마타로 동작한다고 보시면 돼요
<imsu> 뭐 그것까지는 정확히 모르겠는데 정해진 시간안에 기술을 입력해야 하지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 정해진 시간은 "제한"을 둔것이죠
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 그니까 시간이 없다한다면 결국 오토마타 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 혹시나 잘못 입력이 들어올까봐 프로그램에서 입력을 인식할 수 있는 threshold.
<DarkCircle> 시간이 있든 없든
<DarkCircle> 순차입력을 처리하는건 그냥 다 오토마타입니다.
<imsu> 또 재밌는 소재가 없을까요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그 우리 인터넷 쓰쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 우리 인터넷에서 야동 찾아볼때
<DarkCircle> 아 야동보단 야사가 편하겠다 -.-;
<DarkCircle> 야사 링크를 누르면 요청이 나가고 응답이 오쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 이거 비트가 순서대로 들어오죠
<DarkCircle> 여러 비트가 병렬로 한번에 쭉 가진 않고요
<DarkCircle> 이걸 하드웨어에서 필드별로 계속 받아서 처리해줍니다.
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 랜카드도 오토마타죠
<imsu> 컴터 전혀 모르는다는 애들한테 설명을 해줘야 해서 ;; 쩝;;
<DarkCircle> 그래서 사진이 이게 한번에 쭉 뜨는것처럼보이쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 사실 사진은 위에서 한줄한줄씩 화면에 뿌려서 렌더링을 하죠
<DarkCircle> 초고속으로.
<DarkCircle> 이 사진위의 점 하나하나를 인식하는데 오토마타가 들어갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 이쯤 설명이 나오면 아마 금방 이해는 가실건데 "무슨 얘기를 해야 애들이 아 이게 오토마타구나 라는걸 이해할 수 있을까?" 는
<DarkCircle> ... 생각이 안나시겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 그건 숙제라능 - -)/ ~*
<DarkCircle> 또 하나 간단한 예 들어볼까요?
<imsu> 중요한건 오토마타의 기술적인게 아니라 쉽게 접근할 수 있는 다양한 소재죠
<DarkCircle> 전봇대에 보안등 있죠?
<DarkCircle> 보안등 어두워질떄 켜지쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 근데 이 어둡다는걸 어떻게 인식을 하죠?
<DarkCircle> 계속 빛을 감지하쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 그러다가 빛이 계속 안들어와 안들어와 안들어와
<DarkCircle> 그러면 그때 불이 딱 들어오게 되죠
<DarkCircle> 이것도 상태머신. 오토마타.
<imsu> 그런 회로적인거 말고 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 밝음의 값을 1이라는걸로 하고
<imsu> 참신한 소재...
<DarkCircle> 어두움의 값을 0이라는걸로 해서
<DarkCircle> 이게 한번 들어가고 마는게 아니라
<DarkCircle> continuous하게 계속 들어가쟎아요
<imsu> 인풋 0 1 사이에 머신 돌아가는건데요 머
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 더 참신한 소재라면
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 한대 맞아보세요.
<DarkCircle> 아픈거 느끼죠?
<DarkCircle> 멍들죠?
<DarkCircle> 맞는거 입력이고
<DarkCircle> 아픈거 출력이고 멍든거도 출력이죠
<DarkCircle> 상태 변했죠.
<DarkCircle> 근데 상태가 변했다는걸 인식하는건 머리쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 머리가 머신이라고 생각하면 오토마타일수도 있는거죠
<DarkCircle> 계속 맞으면 비명도 나오겠다 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 너무 잔인한가 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> =3
<DarkCircle> 엄마도 상태머신이 될 수 있죠.
<imsu> 어차피 함수의 개념이 들어가야하는건 맞는데 공학적인 측면 말고 좀 더 인문적인 측면이 없을까 하고 고민중이었습니다 .. ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 된장찌개 끓여다가 중간에 한수저 드셔보셨는데
<DarkCircle> 아 짜.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 반사적으로 물을 더 넣던가 .. 다른재료를 더 넣으시던가 하겠죠
<DarkCircle> 맛이라는 입력이 들어가고 그걸 해석하는 기관이 잇고
<DarkCircle> 거기에(상태에) 따라서 반응이 가죠
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 너무 깊게 고민하시면 설명할 길이 없어요 -.-;
<imsu> 에잉;; 그냥 대충 설명해야겠다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 자다 일어나면 좋은 아이디어가 떠오르겠죠 머 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제가 우주똥꾸녕이 된 이유도 아시쟈나요 -ㅅ- =3
<DarkCircle> 상태머신임.
<DarkCircle> 아 - -;
<DarkCircle> 17일날 상태머신 내용이 들어갈건데 -ㅅ-;
<imsu> 쩝;;
<imsu> 그냥 수식 쫘악 연결해서 잘난체 해야지 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 1+2+3을 계산하기 위해서 한글자 한글자 인식하고
<DarkCircle> 이걸 스택에 넣고 빼고 해서 6내는거도 뭐 상태머신이니 -ㅅ-;
<imsu> 그건 이미 설명했음
<DarkCircle>  그것도 상태머신이예요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 트리 방문에서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다른거 그래서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 1++2++++3이 올바른 상태인지 아닌지 체크하는 방법이 중요하죠
<DarkCircle> 만약 제대로 된 머신이 아니라면 1+다음에 +2를 더하고 +++3이란걸 입력받겠쬬
<DarkCircle> 근데 +++3이나 +2라는 숫자는 없쟎아요 컴퓨터에서 입력하는 값중에
<DarkCircle> 3이나 2라고 쓰죠.
<imsu> 음 그거 좋겠네 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 1+다음에 +가 나오면 에러! 하고 끝나야 됨.
<imsu> 인공지능 계산기 맞네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어차피 오토마타도 인공지능이 베이스니까 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 괄호처리할때도 ((2+3)*5 까지 입력됐을때
<DarkCircle> 뒤에 닫힌괄호가 없쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 이러면 에러처리해줘야죠
<DarkCircle> 네
<noth> 오토마타를 누구에게 설명하세요?
<imsu> noth: 대학강의 ㅋㅋㅋ
<noth> 아
<DarkCircle> (2+3))*5 여기에서도 )가 하나 더 들어갔으니까 에러가 나야됨.
<noth> 어떤 학부인데요?
<imsu> 자이제 잘난체할 일만 남았나 ㅋㅋ 제길 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> noth: 수학과라서 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이산수학
<DarkCircle> 그 하레와 구우에서 나오는 붕가붕가 댄스를 추면서 설명을 ~(-_-)~
<imsu> 모름 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 티비 안봄 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 문화 단절 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 팔과 다리가 흐느적
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 설명하다가 숙제드립
<imsu> 키보드 얼마 치치도 않았는데 벌써 벗겨질라고 그러네
<DarkCircle> (순간 수강생의 얼굴은 아이피부처럼 뽀얗게)
<imsu> 코팅 후지다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> *-_-*잇힝
<noth> 수학과에 설명하실거면 잘해야겠네요...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 전 ...
<DarkCircle> 무각인 - _-)b
<imsu> noth: 그러게요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> noth: 처음에 공학적으로 접근했다가 낭패봤었죠 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 생각하다보니
<DarkCircle> 피자 만드는 과정도 오토마타에 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> ...
<imsu> ??
<noth> 그냥 교재에 나와있는대로 설명하시는게 젤 좋을지도
<DarkCircle> 피자 만드려면
<DarkCircle> 반죽을 만들고
<DarkCircle> 펴서 도우를 만들죠
<DarkCircle> 그 다음에 토마토소스를 좍 발라주고
<DarkCircle> 토핑재료를 뿌린담에 치즈를 뿌리고요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 오븐에 굽죠.
<DarkCircle> 반대로 가진 못하지만 각 순서를 보면서 집어넣는 재료는 항상 정해져 있고
<DarkCircle> 어떤 상태에 오븐에 넣어야 하는진 다 알쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 치즈를 뺄 수도 있고 토핑중에 뭘 뺄수도 있고 소스를 바꿔 뿌릴수도 있지만
<noth> http://www.aistudy.com/math/automata.htm
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 빠지면 그래도 피자라고 보기엔 그렇겠죠.
<noth> http://www.aistudy.com/math/finite_state_machine.htm
<noth> 수학과에선 이리 설명하죠
<DarkCircle> 피자의 상태가 입력이면 인간이 행동하는것이 출력이죠
<DarkCircle> 아 잘못 말했다
<DarkCircle> 피자의 상태는 상태고
<DarkCircle> 동작이 입력이고 결과가 출력이죠 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 저 링크에 나온 내용이 정말 정석인데
<DarkCircle> 임수옹은 저대로 설명하면 애들 분명 이해못할꺼다 라고 생각하시는거라
<DarkCircle> (...) 그게 좀 걱정.
<DarkCircle> 웃긴 얘기지만
<DarkCircle> 함수 하나 이해시키는것도 되게 힘들어하셨다는 후문.
<imsu> 쩝;;
<DarkCircle> 당근을 믹서기에 넣으면
<imsu> 설명 방식이 잘못되었나보죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 쥬스가 되고
<DarkCircle> 딸기 믹서기에 넣으면 쥬스가 되는거
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 그럴리는 없...
<imsu> 고민좀 해봐야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> y=x+1라는 덩어리도 함수다 라고 하면 ...
<DarkCircle> 설명이 잘못된건 아니겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 입력이x고 출력이 y일테니 =3
<imsu> 어차피 함수와 방정식은 구분할수 없는 놈이니 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하긴 그러네요 -ㅅ-;
<imsu> 결국 함수라는 것도 방정식의 해를 구하는거잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 입력값에 따라 출력값이 결정되는게 함수다
<imsu> 역함수라는건 결국 사과쥬스를 보고 이건 사과를 갈아서 만든거구나 인식하는건데 너무 어렵게 접근하더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 너무 단순한건데 이거 이해시키지란 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 지->기
<imsu> 보는 관점이 다를 뿐인데~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 관점의 변화가 조금 어려운거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 혹시 애들이 너무 공부만 하다보니까 상상력이 떨어진다거나 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 저도 이야기 하면서 느끼는거지만
<DarkCircle> 어떤 학문을 배우고 그걸 남에게 이야기하는데 있어서
<DarkCircle> 두가지 이상의 학문 분야에서 다루는 어떤 지식을 설명하려 들때
<DarkCircle> 내가 배우고 내가 바라본 관점에서만 설명하고 내가 배운 관점에서 이해하려 든다는거죠
<DarkCircle> 아마 수학과애들은 수학적인관점에서만 보려할지도 모름 .
<imsu> 그래서 메일한통이 학생에게 왔습니다. 우린 순수수학을 배우는 수학과지 공대생이 아니라고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<noth> http://mall.slrclub.com/shopping/item.php?num=104654
<imsu> 강의할때 그럼 수학 뭐에 쓸래? 이럴 때 이렇게 쓰이는거다 라고 이산수학은 응용수학의 토대가 될거라고 설명했음에도 불구하고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<noth> 정말 5천원만 내면될까요?
<DarkCircle> 그러면 이 말 한마디만 던져보세요. 니네들이 수학과 졸업하고 어디에 가서 일할거 같냐 라고.
<DarkCircle> 수학과생이 잠재성이 진짜 좋은데 수학만 배운다고 생각하는게 참 안타깝긴 하네요 - -;
<imsu> 모든  학문의 뿌리인데 내가 자라서 무슨 나무가 될지 생각을 안한다는건 참 웃긴거죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 화도 안나던데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> noth: 기계는 사라는거 아닌가요?
<imsu> 에그처럼 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 화가 날 턱이 없죠 ㅋㅋ 그냥 생각이 없어보인다는게 되게 웃긴거죠
<imsu> 나도 에그하나 사고 싶다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 공대생들이 뭐가지고 삽질하는지 농담삼아서 훅 던져보세요.
<imsu> 요즘 에그 얼마나 하나요?
<DarkCircle> 한 15000원정도 하는걸로 ..
<DarkCircle> olleh.com 가보시면 행사해요 -0-
<imsu> 그렇게 싸졌어요?
<imsu> 만원대?
<imsu> 예전에 십만원이었는데 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 한달 이용료가 저러던데 ...
<DarkCircle> 음 아마 십만원은 기계값 말씀하시는거인듯
<DarkCircle> 아 그리고 요새 에그는
<DarkCircle> 결합상품으로 나오더군요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 싼가봄 -ㅅ-
<noth> 아무래도 휴대폰 요금제를 낮추고 와이브로 브릿지쓰는게...
<imsu> 저 와이브로 기계는 있어요
<imsu> 근데 에그가 아니라 usb꽂아 쓰는거라 안쓰고 있음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 3G도 그렇고 WiFi도 그렇고 와이브로도 그렇고 각자 장단점이 있는데
<DarkCircle> 이 셋이 웃긴건
<DarkCircle> 되는덴 되는데 안되는데는 안됨
<DarkCircle>  =3
<noth> 불행히 전 수학과입니다
<imsu> noth: 좋은 과입니다
<imsu> 잠재력 무한대
<noth> 대락 친구들보면 10% 선생님.. 10% 컴퓨터 50%정도 강원강사하더군요 30% 전업주부?
<DarkCircle> 좋은과죠.
<noth> 네 여자 비율이 50%넘었으니 좋은과죠
<DarkCircle> 공대생 수학 안돼서 삽질하는경우가 얼마나 많은데요
<imsu> 예를 들면
<imsu> 1 ~100 까지 더하는게 있는데 공대생들은 100번 계산하게 만들거든요
<imsu> 근데 수학과는 3번만에 하잖아요
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 최적화의 문제
<imsu> 100 * 101 / 2
<imsu> 이거 공대생 무쟈게 삽질 많이 하는겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 공대생은 이거 포문 돌립니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 뭘 그리 복잡하게 생각해 걍 포문돌리지
<noth> 리소스만 충만하면 뭐 그정도야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이게 공대마인드
<DarkCircle> 근데 저 곱하기 나누기 계산이
<DarkCircle> 얼마나 단순한지 몰라요
<imsu> 수학과 학생은 일단 이런걸 다 따지죠 뭐가 잘못된건 없느냐 이런거부터
<noth> 전 수학과가 아닌가봅니다
<imsu> 증명을 잘 배워왔다면 알고리즘의 문제점파악부터 수정보완까지 다하죠
<DarkCircle> 실제적으로 회로상에서 곱하기와 나누기 연산은 대략 3~4클럭 소모합니다.
<DarkCircle> 저 계산을 대략 8번 한다고 보는거죠
<imsu> 근데 공대생은 일단 알고리즘 구현하기도 벅차지만 저거 결과 잘못나오면 지가 잘못한지로만 알아요
<DarkCircle> 근데 저걸 덧셈으로 바꾸면 100번하는거와 8번하는거의 차이로 바뀝니다.
<imsu> 아니면 무뇌중은 알고리즘 탓이라고하고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 암튼 접근 방식의 새로운 시각을 미리 열어놓는거죠 뭐
<noth> 1시네요 야설 좀 보다 자야겠네요
<imsu> 시간나면 와이브로 신청해야겟네
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 주무세여
<noth> 저도 신청할가 생각중이에요 에그로~
<DarkCircle> 푹 쉬세요 -ㅅ- 하아 ...
<DarkCircle> 전 와이브로 써봐서리 ..
<noth> 내일 뵙겠습니다
<imsu> 넹
<DarkCircle> 그 안되는곳에서의 안되는 모습을 봤을떄의 참혹함이란 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 집에 인터넷없음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 집에서 쓸려고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 일단 되는지부터 확인해보세요.
<imsu> 되요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 3G랑 망이 완전 다릅니다.
<imsu> 아 그런가요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아마 서울이면 거의 100%된다 보셔도 되겠지만
<imsu> 되겠지 머 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 가끔 음영지역 있어요 = =;
<DarkCircle> 그 대리점에서 신청하실거면
<imsu> 우분투라 에그가 필요하네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 이용하기전에 체험서비스 되냐 물어보세요
<DarkCircle> 하루정도 써보고 가입신청하시는게 좋을듯
<DarkCircle> 그리고 집 뿐만 아니라 자주다니시는곳에서도 쓰려면
<imsu> 근데 제가 이거 와이브로 놋북 살때 있던건데~
<DarkCircle> 거기서도 테스트 해보는게 좋구요
<imsu> 이거 해지하고 사도 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 요새 와이브로 드라이버 잘 나오던데
<imsu> 그러고 보니 계속 공돈이 나간건가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제 단말기는 안되는거더라구요
<DarkCircle> 와이브로 되면 굳이 에그 안써도 상관 없지 않나요?
<imsu> 놋북에 안되요
<imsu> 놋북 = 우분투
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... 와이브로 기종이 어떻게 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 그건 커널 컴파일로 해결해야 할 수도 있어요
<imsu> sw-h300k 였나?
<imsu> 곤히 모셔두고 있습니다 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 음 리눅스에서 되긴 하나보네요
<imsu> 제 기종은 안되는거 같던데요 요즘 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 헐
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 우분투 로그가 검색이 되네요 - -;
<imsu> ??
<DarkCircle> 2010년 2월 8일에도 말씀하셨던 기록이 인터넷에 나돈다능.
<DarkCircle> 2010년 2월 8일 – <imsu> swd h300k 입니당. <imsu> 어쩔 수 없이 와이브로는 윈도우에서 ㅠ.ㅠ; .... <traveler-ko> 호기심 많은게 좋은거죠
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 누군가가 nlug에 비슷한 글을 올린적이 작년 4월 5일에 있었는데
<DarkCircle> ... 기술지원 끊겼는지 더이상 검색이 안되네요
<DarkCircle> 지금쯤이면 드라이버 올라왔을지도 모르는데 - -;
<DarkCircle> 그냥 속시원하게 반납하고 전환 가입하는것도 나쁘진 않겠네요
<imsu> 네 그래야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 계약 기간끝났는데 이러고 있었으니 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 에그 쓰면
<DarkCircle> 그냥 WiFi네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 깜빡했네요 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> ;;
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle>  =3
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 하긴 접속하면서 인증코드만 넣어주면 되는구나 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 아 올레샵 들어가봐야 되는데
<DarkCircle> 접속에 안되네요 -ㅅ-
<imsu> kt 들어가지는데용 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내가 왜 3년 약정을 했을까 ㅡ.ㅡ; 9달 남았음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> http://shop.olleh.com/weblogic/CableRadioDeviceDetailServlet?product_code=3002115 이런 핑크 좋다능 하악하악!
<imsu> 약정기간 끝나면 그다음에는 계속 같은 요금 내야하나요?
<imsu> 아니면 쓴만큼 내나요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 계속 같은 요금이죠. 아 그리고 저기서 말하는 약정은 기계요금 포함한 약정이구요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 기간 어느정도 지나면 깎아줘요
<imsu> 내일 가서 물어봐야겠구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 약정 연장하고 싶으면 약정 연장한다고 얘기해주면 됨 .
<DarkCircle> 요금제에서 정해진 가격은 그건 그냥 해지할떄까지 계속 쭉 그렇게 내는거예요
<imsu> 대리점 아무데나 가면 되죠?
<DarkCircle> 장비비, 부가세 별도임
<DarkCircle> 아마 에그는 취급하는데가 다를거예요
<DarkCircle> 하느데도 있고 안하는데도 있고
<imsu> 아 그런가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 확인해봐야겠네 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 올레대리점 가서
<DarkCircle> 에그 받아요? 물어보심 될듯
<DarkCircle> 에그 받는데는 에그 받는다고 써져 있을거예요 .
<imsu> 게임해도 생각보다 전송량이 많지는 않은거 같더라구요
<imsu> 스타 한달내내돌려도 다 못쓰는듯 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 위치 정보랑 오브젝트 정보만 왔다갔다 하니까요
<DarkCircle> 변경점 생기면 변경점 정보만 주고받음.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 사실 엄청 스케일이 큰 게임이라도 실제적으로 주고 받는 데이터는 굉장히 적죠
<DarkCircle> 아까 말했던 신호등이랑 똑같아요
<DarkCircle> 입력값은 1비트밖에 안되는데
<DarkCircle> 상태가 바뀌는거임
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그런식이죠
<DarkCircle> 몇바이트 가지고 전체 상태를 바꿔주는것
<imsu> 맥을 하나 사고 그걸로 겜돌려야징 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 아무것또 모르는데 번역해보려면 어느 페이지를 참조하는게 좋음?
<DarkCircle> -.- ...
<DarkCircle> dictionary 1장 1절부터 끝까지요 -ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle> 아 ...
<drake_kr> 아니... 흠
<DarkCircle> 어떤 페이지부터라 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 잠시만뇽
<imsu> drake_kr: 무슨 번역하시는데요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그냥 관심있는 애들 있으면 시킬려구
<imsu> 아 관심없다고 해야겠군 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 14페이지부터 시작하면 돼요
<DarkCircle> 근데 이건 사실 할게 거의 없는데
<drake_kr> ㅇ ㅅㅇ?
<imsu> 오잉?
<DarkCircle> 애들 번역시키려면 manpages-ko 시키세요
<drake_kr> 아니 번역 가이드 같은거 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머지  ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 번역가이드요?
<DarkCircle> 그런거 없어요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 하고
<DarkCircle> 욕먹으면 됨
<DarkCircle> (....................................................................)
<DarkCircle> 일욜날에 창우옹이랑 잠시 이야기 나왔는데
<DarkCircle> 예전에 아치리눅스쪽에서 manpages-ko 얼추 하던거
<DarkCircle> ... 박주연이란분이 하다가 은퇴하면서
<DarkCircle> 프로젝트가 공중으로 붕 떠버렸다더라구요
<DarkCircle> 근데 이 문제있는 프로젝트를 코분투에 계속 집어넣는다고 뭐라고 하시던데
<DarkCircle> 이걸 누군가가 받아서 번역좀 끝까지 해줬으면 좋겠다
<DarkCircle> 그러더군요
<DarkCircle> 문제는
<DarkCircle> 그거 열라빡센거임 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그리고
<DarkCircle> 콘솔에서 man하면 볼 수 있는 대부분의 페이지들을 다 번역해야돼요
<DarkCircle> 참고로 그 박주연이란분은 아이디를 Lindol로 쓰는 분이 아님.
<DarkCircle> ............................................................................................................................................................................
<drake_kr> 영어썖 오셨는디
<drake_kr> 그냥 자기 커리어라던가.. 애들 시키던가..
<drake_kr> 번역같은거 아무나 하면 되는거라 생각하니까..
<drake_kr> 컴터 몰라도 번역하면서 배울수도 있는거고..
<DarkCircle> 그쵸
<DarkCircle> 제가볼땐
<DarkCircle> 그 11월 23일인가 그때 실시간으로 통역해준분
<DarkCircle> 그 정도 수준이면 돼요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 진짜 아무것도 몰라도 좀 하면 얼추 뜻이 나올 수 있게
<DarkCircle> 어차피 검수는 누가 책임지고 해야 할껀데
<DarkCircle> 검수정도면 저도 할 수 있거든요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 좀 이상한거 살짝 고쳐주기만 하면 되니까.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 분도님도 검수하실 수 있는데
<DarkCircle> 분도님은 바쁘시니까 .. 아무래도 검수해달라고 말씀드리긴 그렇고
<DarkCircle> 어지간해선 우리선에서 마무리가 되어야 해요
<imsu> 멋지당~ ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 진옹이 잘하긴 잘하는데
<DarkCircle> 자꾸 이상한데로 빠져서 -.- .............................................
<DarkCircle> 지금 이상태로만 잘해도 나중에 크게 될거임 =3
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 사이다 땡겨
<imsu> 예전에 번역 좀 하다 말았는데;;;; 도통 뭔소린지 하나도 몰라서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 전문적인거는 도저히 손을 못대겠더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 사이다 -ㅠ- 사이다 -ㅠ- 사이다 -ㅠ- 사이다 -ㅠ- 사이다 -ㅠ- 사이다 -ㅠ- 사이다 -ㅠ- 사이다 -ㅠ-
<imsu> drake_kr: 사이다 중독증.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 소주 드세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 마침표가 어디에서 끝나는지
<DarkCircle> 중간에 and가 어디 들어가는지 or이 들어가는지
<DarkCircle> 콤마다음에 동명사가 나오는지
<DarkCircle> 이런거 좀 봐주면 사실 어렵지 않아요
<DarkCircle> 단 좀 어려운거 있다면 out of the box -> 이런표현
<DarkCircle> 이거 특별한 이란 뜻인데 그냥 직역하면 상자밖에 이렇게 되어버림
<drake_kr> 흠..
<DarkCircle> 이런 표현같은건 번역하면서 그냥 닥치는대로 외우는수밖에 없어요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<imsu> 그 뭣이냐 제가 컴터 용어를 잘 몰라서 조금 해석하는데 벅차더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 컴터용어는 해석 안되면 발음되는대로 쓰시면 됨
<imsu> 수업 준비 끝났다~ ㅋㅋ 이제 입으로 나불거리면 됨 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 해석하던 문장들 함 올려바바
<DarkCircle> manipulation 같은거 조작이란뜻인데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 머니퓰레이션
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 쓰셔도 됨
<DarkCircle> 그리고 보통 우리 for를 해석할때 ~를 위한 으로 해석하쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 보통 ~에 대한 이 나와요
<drake_kr> 흠..번역기 돌리는건가?
<DarkCircle> about은 어떤 현상 사실에 대한거고
<DarkCircle> for는 동작이나 어떤 정해진 범위내에 존재하는 오브젝트
<DarkCircle> 번역기 돌리면 앙되죠
<DarkCircle> 제대로 된 번역기 나오기 전까진 번역기 돌리면 때릴거임 -ㅅ-
<imsu> 트위터 할 때 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 트위터가 머야 젠장 이러면서 좌절할 때가 있었죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 번역하던거 함 올려바바
<imsu> ?
<drake_kr> 어떤게 어려운가 함 보게
<DarkCircle> I was frustrated when I'm in the first time of writing in the twitter.
<DarkCircle> ...........................................
<drake_kr> 흠..
<DarkCircle> 문법은 안맞지만서도 번역질 하면 대충 나옴 -ㅅ-;
<drake_kr> 그정돈..어렵지 않구먼
<drake_kr> 영작을 한겨?
<DarkCircle> 영작이 아니라 임수옹 이야기한 내용 그대로 영어로 간거죠.
<DarkCircle> 저 뒤에 "What is the twitter, Oh shit!" 이 들어가야 완성되는거지마능.
<drake_kr> 뭐 문법이 중요한가..
<drake_kr> 뜻만 통하믄 대지
<DarkCircle> 의미가 전달되면 ...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 영문과도 은근 문법 신경 안쓰던데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 강의들을때도 보면 문법이 좀씩 틀리는데도 그냥 말이 나오더군요
<DarkCircle> 의미전달이 중요하고 그 다음에 맞춰야 될 필요가 있을떄 맞추는게 문법이라고 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 긍까..
<drake_kr> 문법 적용해가며 말하려면.. 원어민이지
<DarkCircle> 원어민도 얘기하는거 듣다보면 사실 문법 제대로 안맞아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 기본 문법이나 시제는 맞추기는 한데
<drake_kr> 글쎄..몰긋다
<imsu> 내 카르마 1점이다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오래 듣다보면 이게 약간 뭔가 틀어지는 느낌이 딱 보이죠
<drake_kr> 문법이 뭐 별거있나..
<drake_kr> 시제확인하고
<drake_kr> 능수동
<drake_kr> 수일치..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 셀 수 있는 명사나 셀수 없는 명사에 few를 붙이는지 little을 붙이는지
<drake_kr> 뭐 번역하는데 단어만 잘 알고..전문용어만 좀 알믄..
<DarkCircle> 이런건 이미 중학교때 다 나왔으므로 =3 이건 그냥 대충 감으로 때려맞추면 되는거라능
<drake_kr> 그른건 문법도 아니지
<DarkCircle> 그쵸
<drake_kr> 진짜 문법 할라면..
<drake_kr> 빡씨지..
<DarkCircle> 우리나라 영어 배울때 도치문법 안배우던데...
<DarkCircle> 주어동사 목적어가 순서가 완전 뒤바뀌는 문법
<drake_kr> 도치 배울껀데
<drake_kr> 이번 수능 문법문제가 도치문제였어
<DarkCircle> 잠깐 언급은 하는데
<drake_kr> 3점짜린가
<drake_kr> ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 거의 이야기는 없어요
<DarkCircle> 쓸 일이 없으니까.
<drake_kr> 문어에서는 도치가 많이 쓰여서
<imsu> drake_kr: 별걸 다 아시네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 배우지 않을수가 읍썽
<DarkCircle> 그쵸
<drake_kr> 아..ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 말할땐
<DarkCircle> 도치 안쓰죠
<DarkCircle> 말하다보면 어쩌다 도치가 되긴 한데
<drake_kr> 은연중에 쓰이는 there is 구문도 도치지
<DarkCircle> 우리나라 말 같으면 도치가 이상하게 되지만
<DarkCircle> 영어는 도치가 참 잘됨.
<drake_kr> 의문문도 일종의 도치..
<drake_kr> 주어 동사가 바뀌는 것이 도치인게지
<drake_kr> 깊게 들어가서..
<drake_kr> 부사구나 절이 앞으로 오면..
<drake_kr> 주어동사 도치되거나..조동사 도치
<drake_kr> 가정법에서도 도치 일어나고
<DarkCircle> 의문문이 수식어구로 들어가면서 주어동사가 뒤집어지는것도 도치
<drake_kr> 응
<drake_kr> 그르치
<drake_kr> 도치도 알아야..
<drake_kr> 가정법도치는..그 내용을 모르면
<drake_kr> 해석이 안대
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> we assume that ..................................................... 어쩌구.
<imsu> 영어 시러 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 근데 전 가끔 어떤 부분에서는 문법 모르는데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 막 되던데 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> Had it not been for~
<drake_kr> Were it not for~
<DarkCircle> 하여간 지금도 번역기 어떻게 해보고 있는데
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 맞다 그러고보니 엊그제 저 부르려고 하셨나요?
<imsu> 포닉스님이 그러시던데~
<DarkCircle> 번역기들이 당췌 뭔 재주로 그렇게 개판으로 번역하는지 참 알수가 없 -ㅅ -..
<drake_kr> 번역기 돌려서 해봤는데
<drake_kr> 다시 문법 조정하지 않으면
<drake_kr> 완전 개판이야
<DarkCircle> 번역기는 영어 문법 순서대로 그대로 단어를 배치해버리기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 왈도체가 됩니다.
<drake_kr> 부를까 말까 하다가 걍 안불렀어~
<imsu> ??
<DarkCircle> 나는 할 수 없다 알다 어디에 그녀 있다....
<DarkCircle>  =3
<imsu> 뭔일 있었나요?
<drake_kr> 그저께 뭔일이 있었드라...
<drake_kr> 기억이..ㅡㅡ;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그저께요?
<imsu> 단기기억 상실증? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그르게
<DarkCircle> 행사 끝나고 쉬시러 가셨쟈나요
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 전 새벽에 뭐 모니터링해다 잘못 밤새서 아침 8시에 잤는데 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 그날 친구 결혼식도 있고 교수님 합창단 공연도 있는데 못가고
<DarkCircle> 완전 개발라발
<DarkCircle> 하루종일 잤다능. -ㅅ-)=v
<DarkCircle> 근데 일요일날 여기 채널진짜 조용했는데
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 라즈곤님 모니터 맛이 가서 토요일일요일에 우당탕 한번 하고 ...
<imsu> 심심해서 영어 뉴스보다가 보니 새로운 생물인지 뭔지가 발견되었다는군요
<imsu> http://www.npr.org/2011/12/05/142678239/the-deep-sea-find-that-changed-biology?ft=3&f=1001&sc=nl&cc=nh-20111205
<imsu> 이걸 언제 다 해석하냐
<DarkCircle> 심해생물 발견기사군요 .
<imsu> 안해 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 생물학계에 변화를 가져다줄 심해생물 발견
<DarkCircle> 이게 타이틀.
<DarkCircle> 1977년도부터 시작해서 해양 사진작가들이 바다생물을 찍은 모양인데
<DarkCircle> 이를 통해서 많은 과학자들이 보고 싶어하던 바닷속 생물들의 모습을 알 수 있었따.
<DarkCircle> ...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 홧팅~ 빨리 번역해 주세요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사전 찾아보기 힘듬 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오늘날 스미소니언 재단에서 뭘 하는가 본데 흠 ..
<DarkCircle> 저도 모르는데 대충 하는거예요 -0-;
<DarkCircle> 벌레가 발견되었는데 길이가 대략 2미터 10센치 되네요
<imsu> 번역하시는 분이 겸손은 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이것들이 바닥에다 머리를 긁고 있었다고 -0-;
<DarkCircle> 징허네 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 그 갈라파고스 군도 있죠?
<imsu> 링크 띄워주고 보지도 않았음 ㅡ.ㅡ; 메일로 왔길래 클릭해 본게 전부에요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 원래 보지도 않고 지우는데 영어얘기나오길래 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 거기에서 25살짜리 대학원생이 오레건주 대학 지질학자와 가서 발견했다는 내용이네요 .
<DarkCircle> 저기 보니까 무슨 사운드 크립이 있는데
<DarkCircle> 바닷속 소리를 담아서 들려주는가보네요
<DarkCircle> 대충 슥슥 읽어보니까 무슨 리더스 다이제스트 소식지 내용 비슷~하네요.
<DarkCircle> 몸에서 탄화수소 화합물 생성과정을 통해서 움직임을 위한 에너지를 얻고 그렇게 해서 심해에서 살아간다
<DarkCircle> 뭐 대강 이런 내용.
<DarkCircle> 나머지는 그다지 중요한 얘긴 아닌듯.
<DarkCircle> 좀 내용을 오래 천천히 봐야 저걸 받아들일 수 있어요
<DarkCircle> 2메다 10센치짜리 지렁이 ......................
<imsu> 외국애들은 이런걸 하는구나 우리나라도 좀 지원해주면 좋을텐데 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 우리나란 국가에서 일단 지원을 안해주고
<imsu> 원천기술이 없을만한 이유 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 기업체에서도 돈되는거 하는 학교에만 돈을 주기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 학교에서 뭘 연구를 하려고 해도 그게 쉽지가 않아요
<imsu> 세금은 다 어디다 쓰는거야 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 정치인들 빼돌리고먹고 룸사롱가서 아가씨들이랑 붕가붕가하는데 써먹겠죠 =3
<DarkCircle> .........................................................................................
<imsu> DarkCircle: 처음에 사진 보시면 담배처럼 생겼음
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 해양 생물이 담배피나 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 얽 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 금연하셔야 -.-
<imsu> 두번째 사진 흑백으로 보면 담배 꽁초에요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 저 빨간 부분이 rotten egg 냄새가 난다는군요
<DarkCircle> 썩은 달걀 냄새 말이죠
<DarkCircle> 바닷속에서 저 냄새는 어떻게 맏았데 -.- ....................................
<DarkCircle> 진짜 이상한 양반들인듯
<DarkCircle> 냄새만 나면 카타르시스를 느끼나 ㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸㄸ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 꺼내놓고 냄새를 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아닐까요?
<DarkCircle> 드러 -ㅅ-........................................
<DarkCircle> 아마도 그런듯
<DarkCircle> 막 꺼냈는데 냄새가 나길래 어디서 냄새가 나는거지
<DarkCircle> 그걸 코를 대고 맏은듯 =3
<DarkCircle> 막 그런거 있쟈나요
<DarkCircle> 페티쉬.
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<DarkCircle> ..................................................................................................................................
<imsu> ㅂㅌ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 대통령 부부 고소당했군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 헐
<DarkCircle> 진짜요?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 그거 땅때문에 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/politics/politics_general/508766.html
<DarkCircle> 땅이 ...
<DarkCircle> 일단 저거 나오기 전에 헌법을 봐야 할 필요가 있는데요
<DarkCircle> 원래는 대통령은 재임기간중에 어떠한 형사상 소추를 받지 않기로되어 있거든요.
<DarkCircle> 심지어는 고소고발도 당하지 않습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그런데 예외인 경우가 딱 두가지가 있어요.
<imsu> 먼데요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 저건 잘못하고 있는거심...
<DarkCircle> 제84조 대통령은 내란 또는 외환의 죄를 범한 경우를 제외하고는 재직중 형사상의 소추를 받지 아니한다.
<DarkCircle> 이건 헌법상에 명시되어 있는 것입니다.
<DarkCircle> 그런데 저게 과연 내란에 포함되는것이냐 아니냐에 대해서 법원이 판단을 해야 해요 .
<Ponics_Beginner> 만약 미친척하고 고발에 응해서 혐의 없음 으로 나오면... 일사부재리의 원칙으로 퇴임후에는 고소 고발이 안됨...
<Ponics_Beginner> 지금의 검찰과 법원 그리고 견찰이 이성적인 판단을 할 수 있을꺼라는 기대가 잘못된것임..
<DarkCircle> 문제는 저 행위중에 "그린벨트"로 규정된 지역을 멋대로 거래해서 사회의 질서를 교란한 문제를 일으켰기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 이점에 대해서는 내란으로 볼 수도 있는건데
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 저건 지금 상황에선 문제가 안됨... 정상적이라면 그린벨트 자체가 해제가 안되야 하는데.. 지금은 정상적인것이 하나도 없음... 따라서 문제가 안됨..
<DarkCircle> 제가 볼땐 이정희가 무식한 티 내면서 그냥 개드립하고 쌩쇼 하는걸로 밖에 보이지 않음.
<DarkCircle> 네 저도 딱 봐도 문제가 될리가 없다고 생각해요
<imsu> drake_kr: 큰일났네요~ ㅋㅋㅋ 헬로키티 계약 해지 되었다는뎅 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이건 대통령 임기 끝나고 나서 왈가왈부해야 할 건수지
<DarkCircle> 그냥 이정희가 븅신이라고밖에 안보임
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 정치인들 절때로 무식하지 않음... 잔머리가 고단수들임... 단.. 힘있으면.. 그냥 멋대로 함... 어차피 입막음은 견찰과 떡검이 알아서 해주므로..
<imsu> 근데 이거 사실인가요?
<imsu> 갤럭시가 개인정보 무단 수집 앱 탑재가?
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 저건... 내년 총선을 위한 떡밥임... 머.. 사실 저렇게 해서라도 잊혀지는걸 막으려는 꽁수임...
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 갤럭시에 개인정보 무단 수집
<DarkCircle> 이거 순 개소리예요 -.-
<DarkCircle> 이거 주장하는 새끼들
<DarkCircle> 전에 아이폰에다가도 지랄한놈인데
<DarkCircle> ... 가면갈수록 진짜 욕할 가치가 없어짐.
<DarkCircle> 첨엔 아 좀 뭘 몰라서 그런말을 할수도 있겠다 싶었는데
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 그런데 어느정도 그럴싸하게 들림... 쌤쑹이 워낙 개인정보를  public data 로 취급하기에... ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이젠 도가 넘어서 언급할 가치도 못느끼겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 그게 그래서 그런게 아님.
<DarkCircle> GPS가 좀 빠르게 돌아가게 하기 위해서
<DarkCircle> 데몬에 DB를 물리거든요
<DarkCircle> 제가 이걸 좀 뜯어봤는데
<DarkCircle> DB에 인공위성 정보도 들어가고 기지국 정보도 들어가요
<DarkCircle> 뭔얘기냐면 이거 수집하면서 위도경도고도 기지국 고유번호 인공위성코드번호
<DarkCircle> 다 들어갑니다.
<imsu> 거울 앱이라는데~
<DarkCircle> 이게 한 수백레코드가 저장이 항상 되어 있어요.
<imsu> 근데 왜 이거 앱이 사라졌죠?
<DarkCircle> 거울 앱은 뻥이고요
<DarkCircle> 그게 앱의 형태는 아니고
<DarkCircle> 데몬의 형태로 백그라운드에서 항상 돌아가요
<DarkCircle> 그걸 돌려야 GPS딱 켰을때 현재 위치를 바로 잡을 수 있심둥
<DarkCircle> 빠르게요.
<DarkCircle> 안그러면 현재 위치를 잡고 계산하기 위해 꽤 많은 시간이 필요하죠
<DarkCircle> 수집된 기반데이터가 없으니까요.
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 갤럭시만 말하는것이 아님... 쌤쑹은 고객의 정보를 아무렇지도 않게 취급함... 모든 고객의 개인정보는 쌤쑹꺼니깐... 쌤쑹이 알아서 잘 써먹을깨~! 하는것이 쌤쑹전자의 마인드임..
<imsu> 근데 왜 이걸 지웠죠?
<imsu> 문제가 없다면 안지우면 되는데 왜 지운거에요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 하긴 쌤숭이 원래 그러긴 해요 - -;
<DarkCircle> 근데 이 GPS관련 내용은 그런 관점에서 접근하느것이 아님둥.
<imsu> 보니까 거울, 데이터통신설정, 프로그램모니터 등이 있다는데~
<DarkCircle> 이게 얼마나 웃기냐면
<DarkCircle> 정말 그렇게 심각하게 접근하면
<DarkCircle> 내가 여자친구랑 모모텔에 가서 붕가붕가한게
<DarkCircle> 폰에 그대로 들어가는거죠
<DarkCircle> 그리고 폰을 쓸일이 없어서 나중에 팔았는데 누군가가 폰을 뜯어보니까 어라 여기 위치정보중에 모텔이 잉네?
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 머 그거야.. 이미 예전부터 말이 있었씸...
<DarkCircle> 그러면 이전 사용자의 신상은 털린다능거 =3
<DarkCircle> 근데 그정도로 많이 저장하진 않아요
<DarkCircle> 그렇게까지 저장된다는건 순 소설 얘기고
<DarkCircle> 많이 데이터가 저장되어봐야 반경 몇키로 이내의 정보까지밖에 저장 못해요
<DarkCircle> 캐시를 그정도 크기로 잡아놨기 떄문에.
<DarkCircle> 안그러면 정말로 개인정보관리상 문제가 생기는거죠 .
<DarkCircle> 근데 얼마전에 어떤 일이 있었냐면
<DarkCircle> 애플이 이걸 잘못 설계해서
<DarkCircle> 이동거리에 대한 기록이 캐시에 꽤 많이 들어가는 일이 있었어요
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 민간 GPS 의 정확도는 최고 목적지에서의 50m 인걸로 알고 있심.. 그 이하의 정밀도는 군사용이므로 민간이 사용못하게 되어 있는걸로 알고 있심..
<DarkCircle> 이 사람의 행동 패턴이나 생활반경 등등이 다 들어간거죠.
<DarkCircle> 네 하드웨어론 그런데
<DarkCircle> 요즘엔 다 알고리즘으로 커버해서 5~10m까지 정밀도를 자랑해요
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕이 그럼.
<DarkCircle> 군사용은 순수하게 하드웨어 자체에서 그게 되는거고
<DarkCircle> 민간용은 소프트웨어로 처리합니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 성능상 그다지 큰 차이는 없어요. 다만 민간용에선 오차 확률이 조금 높을 뿐이죠
<DarkCircle> 요새는 오차 그다지 크지 않아요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 최근들어서 스마트폰을 네비게이션을 쓴다 AR에 써먹는다
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 오차 범위는 닭써클옹 말대로 소프트웨어 알고리즘으로 커버링 하는데.. 그건 맵 데이터와 비교해서 오차를 줄이죠.. 만약.. 산이나 평야 같은곳에서 자신의 위치 찾기 하면..
<DarkCircle> 하는 얘기가 나오는것임.
<DarkCircle> 산에서도 잘 돼요
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 오차 보정이 힘들어요..
<DarkCircle> 제가 테스트 해봤심
<DarkCircle> 오차보정 잘 안될때는 나무같은 것들이 많을때나 안되지
<DarkCircle> 하늘 뻥뻥 뚫려 있으면 잘 돼요
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 도시나 이런데가 더 정확한 이유는 도로 및 건물로 오차 보정을 해요..
<DarkCircle> 전혀 지장 없음 데이터 오차도 크지 않아요.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 제가 GIS를 합니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 어허 이사람이.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 닭써클옹 위너~! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 도로나 건물로 하는 경우는 3G가 될경우고
<DarkCircle> 3g가 안되면
<DarkCircle> 위성을 써야돼요
<imsu> 지하철에서 내 위치는 디게 구리던데 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 요새 위성으로부터 받는 이 센서가 워낙 성능이 좋아서
<DarkCircle> 심지어는 최근 논문에 아이폰을 군사용으로 활용하는 방안에 대한 내용까지 나왔습니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 물론 사막과 같은데서 말이죠
<DarkCircle> 사막은 거의 언덕 아니면 평지니까 자꾸 걷다보면 내가 어딜 걸어가는지 모르쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕은 군사용칩을 쓰는것도 아닌데 성능이 상당히 좋아서 커버가 꽤 됩니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 아무튼 그분야는 닭써클옹이 고수 이므로... 바로 꼬리내림... ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 삼성도 요새는 GPS성능이 꽤 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕 못지 않아서 이게 참 무섭죠
<DarkCircle> 장비가 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 갤S 는 문제가 굉장히 많아서
<DarkCircle> 이거 뭐 쓰라고 붙인건지 쒸레기 같은걸 갖다 붙였는지 이해가 안갈정도였는데
<DarkCircle> 갤S 2는 오차율을 꽤 줄였습니다. 그야말로 자가적 신상털이머신인거죠
<DarkCircle> 기기 분실하면 인생 종칠듯?
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 자자.. 그러지말고... 오픈소스를 이용한 증강현실에 대한 강의나 언능 언능...
<DarkCircle> imsu / 아 지하철같은 경우는
<DarkCircle> 위성신호를 못받는 거의 차폐된 영역이기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 3G 기지국의 위치를 기반으로 잡습니다.
<DarkCircle> 지상으로 올라오기전까진 위치 정보가 개판이예요.
<imsu> 그렇군;;
<DarkCircle> 그래서 이걸 어떤식으로 위치를 잡으려는지 연구가 진행중이냐면
<imsu> 버스나 이런거 타고 다닐때도 그러더군요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<DarkCircle> WiFi같은 장비보면
<DarkCircle> 신호세기를 측정할 수 있거든요
<imsu> 전공이 통신이세요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 통신쪽이랑 프로세서요
<imsu> 아하~
<DarkCircle> 그 방출 신호세기는 어차피 AP에서 쏠거고
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔.. 어차피 위치 찾는 공식이야... 삼각측량법을 이용하기에..
<DarkCircle> 그 신호세기를 기준으로 어느정도 거리가 되면 어떤 레벨로 떨어지는지는 계산이 됩니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 3 군대의 기지국의 수신률을 가지고 계산 하좌나요..
<imsu> 뭐 cell 계산하는거랑 뭐 기타 등등
<DarkCircle> 네 삼각 측량법 비슷한 방식으로 여러지점의 전파를 이용해서 위치를 계산하는거죠
<DarkCircle> 단점이 있다면
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 같은레벨의 신호를 감지했을 경우에는
<DarkCircle> 혼선으로 간주해서 계산이 힘들다는것 .
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아벌써 세시네
<DarkCircle> 연구가 꽤 진척되긴 했어요
<imsu> 6시에 일어나야하는데 ㅡㅡ.
<DarkCircle> 상용화를 어떻게 시키냐가 문제지
<DarkCircle> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Ponics_Beginner> 같은 레벨의 신호을 감지하면.. 하나는 무시하고 다른 기지국의 신호 값을 가지고 다시 계산 하좌나요..
<imsu> 이만 들어가 보겠습니다~
<imsu> 즐밤하시길 ~ ^^
<DarkCircle> 네 그렇게 하다보면
<DarkCircle> AP가  멀리 떨어져 있을경우에 위치가 또 삐꾸가 되거든요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 대충 중심 잡으면 이쯤이 되는게 맞는데
<DarkCircle> 결과는 ... 내가 저쪽에 서있는 것.
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 삼각형의 무게중심을 잡느냐 두 점 사이의 중심점을 잡느냐의 문제가 되는거죠
<Ponics_Beginner> 머 어차피 그런 삑사리를 보정하는 공식을 짜는것이 사람즉... 개발자의 몫이죠..
<DarkCircle> 각점의 weight가 다르다면 그걸 반영해야 하구요.
<DarkCircle> 공식을 잘 짜도 제대로 동작할 수 없을때도 있는 이유중 하나는
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어 특성.
<DarkCircle> 표준에 맞게 하드웨어를 제조사에서 제조했다 치더라도
<DarkCircle> signal strength를 얼마나 키우는지에 대한건 기기에 따라 제각각이거든요.
<DarkCircle> 정해진 주파수 대역을 이용해서 정해진 패턴에 따라서 데이터를 주고받게만 하면 되니까요
<DarkCircle> 기본 신호세기 달라지면 계산이 또 달라집니다.
<cheayuncho> 대체 새벽에 무슨 말씀을 하신겨...전문 무선용어가 난발하잖아!?
<cheayuncho> 마치 뭐 시퍼런사이트의 아이유앨범가지고 전문용어로 풀어쓴사람들의글보다 더 난해한 내용이야..
<razGon_GNM> 그러게 말이에요.
<razGon_GNM> 학교 가셔야죵?
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 저는 진료실에 출근
<razGon_GNM> 근데 대기실은 조용...ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-06
<Ruin_Star> 우분투 ibus 11.10 한글입력 고쳐졌나요?
<cheayuncho> 오늘 기말고사 2일째에요~
<cheayuncho> 으헤헤헤...
<cheayuncho> 23분이면 제가 학교가서 방송 시보기 고치고있엇을시간이군요..
<Work^Seony> drake_kr: 계세요?
<jasonjang> hi~ Work^Seony!
<jasonjang> 급히 찾아요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 급한 건 아니구요..
<Work^Seony> 혹시 콘솔모드에서 플래시 영상 구동해보신 적 있나 싶어서요
<jasonjang> 급하면 전화를 할까 했는데...ㅋㅋㅋ (실은 전화번호 찾으려면 한참 걸리긴 해요)
<jasonjang> 저는 그 쪽이랑 많이 안친해서...없어요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요. 그냥 제가 알아보겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 플래시만 돌릴 아주 작은 배포판을 찾고있는데... 고민되네요.
<jasonjang> 있긴 있죠? 그 중 작은 것을 찾는 문제죠?
<Work^Seony> 극도로 작거나 그런 걸 요구하는 건 아니구요, 일단 크롬 웹브라우저를 통한 플래시 영상만 잘 돌아가면 되요
<Work^Seony> 키오스크로 돌릴 거라서, 크롬과 플래시가 제일 중요하거든요...
<jasonjang> 아...그렇다면..쉬울 것 같네요.
<Work^Seony> 근데... 콘솔에서 플래시가 돌아간다면 젠투 빌드해서 콘솔기반으로 가면 딱 좋을 것 같기도 하구요...'
<Work^Seony> 루분투가 제일 무난하겟쬬?
<Work^Seony> 분투 시리즈 중에서 가장 가벼우니...
<jasonjang> 예. 우선은..그럴 듯 합니다. 그럴 것 같습니다. 예.
<Work^Seony> 넵. 도움 감사합니다.'
<Work^Seony> 전 이만 퇴근하고 이따 다시 뵙겠습니다.
<jasonjang> 헐~ 예 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 이따 뵐께요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 예
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 예
<imsu> 안녕하세요 `~ ^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> drake_kr: http://goo.gl/8YlV5
<yemharc> 어도비의_새로운_밥줄?
<planeteve> Hello
<planeteve> what is that link?
<yemharc> adboe`s new tech
<yemharc> deblurring
<yemharc> adobe*
<planeteve> I see. :)
<DarkCircle> 저거 이미지 디블러링 기술을 아마 포항공대에선가 했던걸로 아는데
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 특허는 학교에서 내고 기술은 어도비가 가져가는 조건으로. 그 사람은 어도비 기술팀에 취직했다더군요.
<DarkCircle> http://www.ohmynews.com/NWS_Web/view/at_pg.aspx?CNTN_CD=A0001643355
<drake_kr> 헐 중년탐정김정일이 실사판으로? http://blog.danawa.com/prod/index.php?prod_c=1479892&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=32617&cate_c3=32623&cate_c4=0
<drake_kr> 으잉
<drake_kr> http://youtu.be/VIDONfmHRRY
<boracay> 오... 디블러링 끝내주네요
<boracay> 핀나간 사진들 보정하면 딱이군요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 네 저 기술 개발자 한국인입니다.
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠잉.
<DarkCircle> 어도비 4개월 인턴하면서 나온 기술이라고 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 대박 !
<yemharc> 아마 한국에서 제값을 안 쳐주니 갔겠죠 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 쓸 데가 없는겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 기술개발과 상용화는 엄연히 다른레벨에서 접근해야죠
<boracay> 한국에선 음 좋은데.. 뭔가좀 부족해 자료 제출하시고 돌아가보세요.
<DarkCircle> 우리나라에서 디블러링을 실제로 쓸 수 있는 시스템이나 플랫폼이 없어요
<DarkCircle> 우리나라에서 아이폰 안나오는 이유가
<DarkCircle> 기술개발은 잘하는데 이 기술들을 조합해서 상용화 하는 수준은 정말 떨어지기 때문이죠
<boracay> 하고.. 한두달 후.. 신기술 발표 모기업.. 기사가 나갈듯 싶어요.
<DarkCircle> 네 항상 나오는게 신기술 발표
<DarkCircle> 하지만 결론적으론 돈으로 연결하지 못함
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 mp3디코더 칩도 그랬죠
<DarkCircle> 기술 개발 측면에선 세계 1위인데
<DarkCircle> 이거 제대로 상용화 못해서 유럽의 모 기업체에 기술을 팔아버립니다.
<DarkCircle> 특허까지.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 네, 그러니까 제값이죠
<DarkCircle> 요새는 mp3 디코더칩을 사옵니다.
<yemharc> 기업은 "이거 돈 안될거같아" 해버리니 가격 후려치기 아니면 무시잖아요
<DarkCircle> 안팔았으면 제조비용만 들이면 땡인데
<DarkCircle> 지금은 제조비용에 로열티 라이센스 다 냅니다.
<DarkCircle> 한마디로 쓸데없는 비용이 한 반정도 나간다는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 나가는 비용이 최대 70%도 가능
<DarkCircle> 맞아요. 돈 안될거 같으면 무시합니다.
<DarkCircle> 투자금액을 회수해야 하는데 그걸 잘 못하죠 .
<DarkCircle> 국내에서 투자금액 회수 잘하는데가
<razGon_GNM> 스맛폰으로 웹카메라를 무선처럼 쓰는 어플 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 삼성 LG 위니아 현기차 이런데죠.
<razGon_GNM> 될수 있으면 안드로이드 폰으로요.
<yemharc> razGon_GNM: 웹카메라요? 웹캠처럼 사용하는걸 말하시는건가요?
<razGon_GNM> 옙
<yemharc> razGon_GNM: http://goo.gl/jLdqQ
<razGon_GNM> 무선 웹캠처럼 쓰고 그것을 와이파이나 다른 노트북등으로 보이게 할수 있게요.
<razGon_GNM> 오! 역시 만물 박사. !! 감사합니다!
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/bM3gK
<yemharc> 어....아마 마켓에 있는거 받으시면 될겁니다.
<yemharc> 초기에는 마켓에는 안 올라오던 물건이었거든요
<yemharc> 그리고 좀 된 물건이니
<yemharc> 그 마켓 페이지 왼쪽아래 보시면
<yemharc> 관련 어플리스트 있어요
<yemharc> 거기 조금 둘러보시고 마음에 드는걸로 하세요
<razGon_GNM> 옙 감사합니다!
<razGon_GNM> ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 게이티 더럽게 느리네 =3
<drake_kr> 건담 age 스토리가 산으로 가네.. 시드따위는 막장스토리에 끼지도 못한다는듯이..
<Seony> drake_kr: 혹시 콘솔에서 플래시 영상 구동해보신 적 있어요?
<drake_kr> swf는 힘들겠고..
<drake_kr> flv를 mplayer로 가동하는건 가능하겠군요
<Seony> 음... 제일 중요한 게 SWF이요...
<Seony> 것두 웹브라우저로 읽어들여야하는데 안되겠군요
<drake_kr> 에..
<drake_kr> 상당히 많은 제약이 따르는데.. 그럼.. -.-
<drake_kr> 웹브라우저로 안 해도 되긴 하겠습니다만..
<drake_kr> x는 띄워져 있어야 할거에유
<Seony> 아... 그럼 안되겠네요 그냥 가벼운 배포판으로 해야겠군요
<Seony> 퍼피 같은 배포판이면 거의 콘솔만 띄운 수준일테니 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니면 루분투도 좋을 것 같구요
<Seony> 하드웨어 자체는 우분투를 돌리기에는 충분하긴 한데, 크롬을 통한 플래시 구동 외엔 암것두 안하는 기계라서...
<drake_kr> 그냥 chromium os..
<Seony> 아... 그게 이것저것 SSH를 통한 하드웨어 제어도 좀 해야되서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전원 꺼지면 안되고, 무선랜 지정해놓고 자동으로 붙어야하고 등등...
<Seony> 아... 아파치 서버에 디비도 붙어야하고... 루분투가 제일 무난하겠네요
<drake_kr> 데비안 기반인걸로 알고있는데..
<drake_kr> 안정성면에서.. 흠..
<drake_kr> (netbsd라던가..)
<Seony> Atheros AR9285라는 무선랜 칩셋이 달려있는데 이게 유난히 리눅스에서만 느리다는 문제도 있꼬...
<Seony> 암튼 좀 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 조만간 패드 3G를 해지할까 합니다
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> 아 패드는 걍 쓰고 3g는 걍 테더링?
<yemharc> 쉐어링 유심이요
<yemharc> 3년 약정인데
<yemharc> 그동안 내는 돈을 계산해봤더니 거진 150만원이더군요
<drake_kr> ...
<Seony> 1년이면 50만원이고 1달이면 대략 4만원 꼴이네요...
<drake_kr> 통신비로만..
<Seony> 그럼 할부로 4만원씩 36개월 하면 150만원짜리 컴퓨터가 한 대군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 이건 미친짓이야! 하는 결론을 내고
<drake_kr> 이제?
<yemharc> 게다가 요즘 제 이용패턴을 보니
<yemharc> 무제한 요금제도 의미가 없더군요
<yemharc> 그래서 대략 줄이고 줄이면...
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 대략 줄이고 줄여서 에어 사야지?
<yemharc> 쉐어링 3천원 + 통화 기본11,000 + 데이터프리19 19,000 + 폰 할부 약 2만
<yemharc> 해서 약 55,000원에 끝나는데
<yemharc> 여기서 회사 지원금 26,000원
<yemharc> ....통신비가 무려 현재의 1/4로 줄어듭니다
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 난 걍 3gs 써야지..
<yemharc> 그래서 카드 실적도 쌓을겸(!!!) 패드 값은 긁기로 했습니다.
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 내가 아잉패드를 산다는건 전화기를 없앤다능것
<yemharc> 전 없애는것까진 아니고요
<drake_kr> 아잉패드2 16G wifi 624,000 + egg 18개월 약정 월 1만원 + 070 기본요금 2000원 우후훗~
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 사실...
<yemharc> T+B 결합할인 2만원, 가족할인 17000원, 스페셜할인 12000원이 있습니다만...
<yemharc> 이걸 다 쳐도 패드 계속 놔두는게 손해더군요 (.......)
<drake_kr> 파는겨?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 3G요
<yemharc> 패드요금제
<drake_kr> 3g만 빼는겨?
<yemharc> 패드 3G를 끊고
<yemharc> 데이터쉐어링 유심을 꼽는거죠
<drake_kr> 위약금 얼마나 처 달라고 할려나
<yemharc> 위약금 9만 200원
<yemharc> 고정입니다
<drake_kr> 오옹
<drake_kr> 그게 더 이득?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 토요일에 구로에서 보자구
<yemharc> 어..... 지금 할부금이 대충 76만원 정도인데
<yemharc> 85만원 내고 매달 3천원이랑
<drake_kr> 보기힘든 grr 쌍판때기 함 봐야지..
<yemharc> 매달 2.9만 + 1.4만 3년 내는거
<yemharc> 비교가 안되죠......
<drake_kr> 저번에 갤스가 꽁짜라길래
<drake_kr> 꽁짜로 달라고 했더니 기계부터 줄라고함
<yemharc> 읭......
<drake_kr> 머 암튼 그래서 기계부터 받고 요금제 정하는데 45부터래
<yemharc> 개통도 안하고요?
<yemharc> 그럼 공짜 아니잖.....
<drake_kr> 그래서 내가 만삼천원짜리 요금제로 달라고 했더니 안된대
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 한달 요금 얼마나 나오세요? -> 만삼천원이요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 근데
<yemharc> 정말 와이파이 있으니까 3G데이터 안나와요 (...)
<yemharc> 처음엔 500M (만원)쓰려다가
<drake_kr> 3g가 더 무겁다던디
<yemharc> 그래도 기기 2개고 하니 1G하자 해서 가격 올린건데
<yemharc> 이건 뭐.......
<yemharc> 기기 무게 그래봐야 12g인가 차이에요 (....)
<drake_kr> 암튼
<drake_kr> 3 나오면 2값 한 10만원 떨어질라나
<drake_kr> 아참 wifi는 중고 거래 되자나
<drake_kr> 30만원에 구해볼까.. ipad
<yemharc> 아랫단계로 가겠죠 뭐
<drake_kr> 3 나오는날 1을 20만원대에 구매하는겨
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 그것까지는 좀 무리수같고
<drake_kr> (아닌가)
<yemharc> 아니 뭐......근데 사실 3까지 나왔는데 싸다고 1 찾는건 좀 너무 짠거같은데요
<yemharc> 어차피 x 뽑으려고 하는거잖아요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 그때도 쓸만할거같은디..
<yemharc> 나쁘진 않은데
<yemharc> 아마 그리 길게는 못 갈거에요
<drake_kr> 지금 내가 3gs 사용하는것만 봐도..
<drake_kr> 아니 아저씨가 말해보삼
<drake_kr> 게임빼고 고성능이 필요한 앱 쓰는거 뭐 있음?
<yemharc> 그런거야 없는데
<yemharc> 아마 내년 후반즈음 부터는
<yemharc> AR이 진짜 많이 활성화 될거에요
<yemharc> 그거 생각하면 부족하죠
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 나 너무 짠돌인가
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 3gs는 요새 너무 딸린다는 생각이 들긴 하는데..
<yemharc> 여튼 일단은 업계에 발 담그고 있는 제가 보기에
<yemharc> 2가 나을거애요
<drake_kr> 패드는 1이나 2나 그닥.. 이라는 생각이..
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 4 나올때 2 구입
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그것도 20만원대로
<drake_kr> 그러면서 1은 10만원대에 팔고 낄낄
<drake_kr> (아, 내껄 누가사)
<yemharc> 혹사당할대로 당한.......
<drake_kr> 하지만 살사람이 있다는게 반전
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc: 암튼 토요일에 구로서 봅시다
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 몇시요?
<drake_kr> 그날 봐서.
<drake_kr> 좀 일찍?
<yemharc> 알겠습니다
<drake_kr> 회비는 1~2만원
<yemharc> 지금이 저작권료 환수권을 발동할 때인가!!
<drake_kr> 아 그럼 내가 싫어하는 ponics옹을 불러야 하는것인가!!
<drake_kr> 연봉 쿠팡 저작권료 지불 명령 내려야지
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 과연
<yemharc> 이래서 크로스 라이센싱으로 타협들을 보는거군요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아마 내일 olc에 할말이 또 있는데 흠
<drake_kr> 그걸로 완전 굳히기 들어가야지 희희
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다.
<drake_kr> combination
<islet96> -0-
<islet96> 성공;
<islet96> ㅅㄷㄴㅅ
<testtt> ㅅㄷㄴㅅ
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님~
<imsu> 코덱 소스파일 어디서 받는지 혹시 아세요?
<drake_kr> 소스?
<imsu> 네
<drake_kr> 264?
<drake_kr> 323?
<imsu> 어~ 영상말고
<imsu> evrc
<drake_kr> 리눅스안에 코드가 있는듯?
<drake_kr> http://avs234.net/android/kernels/devices/arch_arm_mach-msm/samsung_galaxy/qdsp5/audio_evrc.c
<imsu> 오잉~
<imsu> drake_kr: 능력이 안되서 알아볼 수 없음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 그럼키워
<drake_kr> 이시키야
<imsu> 힝
<imsu> 저 엔지니어 아닌디유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 논문이 이해는 대충 가는데 구현하기 좀 애매해서요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠..
<imsu> 아 짱나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 다음주까지 구현해야하는데 제길 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다까먹엇네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_GNM> imsu:  오늘도 고생하시는 임수님. 안녕하세요?
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 안녕하세요~
<razGon_GNM> drake_kr: 늦은 밤까지 고생이십니다.
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 1~2년 쉬었다고 다까먹었음 ㅡ.ㅡ;; 큰일 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_GNM> 원래 그런거죠.
<razGon_GNM> 저도 그런적이 있었는데요.
<razGon_GNM> 다까먹어서 힘들었다는.
<imsu> razGon_GNM: ㅡ.ㅡ; 힝힝 담주까지 끝내야하는데 큰일이에요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 허거거.
<razGon_GNM> 시간의 방에 들어가심이...
<drake_kr> 시간과 정신의 방 :: 군대
<razGon_GNM> 허거거거.
<razGon_GNM> 아이패드의 Oplayer처럼 스트리밍 해주는 어플있나요?
<drake_kr> 흠 안드로이드는 잘 몰라염
<drake_kr> 2001 a space odyssey 진짜 이거 60년대에 어떻게 만들었을까.....
<razGon_GNM> 저는 스타워즈 만든것도 신기하다는
<razGon_GNM> 그거 1976년인가 만들어졌잖아요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 큰일입니다.
<drake_kr> 스타워즈야 그냥저냥인디유
<razGon_GNM> 구글이 저를 점령해 갑니다.
<drake_kr> 스타워즈야 설정에 헛점투성인데..
<razGon_GNM> 병원에서도 집컴에서도 서버에서도... 구글 크롬이...
<drake_kr> 흠 구글..
<razGon_GNM> 플러그인도 잼있어서 쓰고..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 정말 구글이란 데는 큰그림을 그릴줄 아는 회사인거 같아요.
<razGon_GNM> 무섭다는.
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 좀만 자야지..
<razGon_GNM> 주무세요.
<razGon_GNM> 저는 자다가 일어나서요.
<razGon_GNM> am0c: 안주무시는 건가요? 아니면 자동로그인?
<am0c> 안잡니당ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 안녕하세영
<razGon_GNM> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> 여기 방에 계신 분들은 접속은 하고 있되 다른일하면서 대화 나누시는듯..ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 혹시 채연님도 잠안자는 건지?
<am0c> 아얄씨엔 대부분 그런 유저가 많죵
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: 혹시 잠안자나요?
<razGon_GNM> 하긴..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 저도 잠자면서 서버에 연결해놓구 자는건데.ㅋ
<am0c> 저는 깰때만 켜놉니당
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 혹시 안드로이드 어플 잘아시나요?
<am0c> 거의 모릅니당
<am0c> 잘 아시나용?
<razGon_GNM> 아이패드의 oplayer...헉..
<razGon_GNM> 질문드릴려구 했는데..ㅠㅠ
<am0c> 질문 받고싶어요
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 감사합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 아이패드의 oplayer와 같은 안드로이드에 스트리밍되는 어플있는가 해서요.
<am0c> 아..
<am0c> 그런거 모릅니다 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> my view라는 어플은 있는데. 이건 FTP...ㅜ.ㅜㅜ
<razGon_GNM> 허거거..ㅠㅠ
<am0c> 흐거으어 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 그러면 두번째.ㅎㅎㅎ
<am0c> 긴장..
<razGon_GNM> 답변받을 수있는 질문하렵니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 여러가지.ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 두근두근..
<razGon_GNM> 도메인 등록하려는데요. .com과 .net은 이미 다른 사람이 사놓구 있구요. 해서 다른 도메인으로 사려고 합니다. .kr .me중에 어느게 좋을까요? 아니면 다른 대안이 좋은게 있을까요?
<am0c> ...
<am0c> 상담류네요
<am0c> 상담물보단 학원물이 좋은데..
<razGon_GNM> 그리고 전에도 다른분에게 질문했던건데요. 도메인 등록하면 2차도메인같은 류를 등록이 가능한지요?ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 제가 학생이 아니라서..ㅠ.ㅠ
<am0c> 음..?
<am0c> 2차 도메인을 구입하려는게 아닌가용
<am0c> .me 랑 .kr 도 2차 도메인으로 구입하시는거죵?
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 아오~ 피똥싸고 있습니다. .ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_GNM> 아니요. 도메인을 처음으로 등록하려구요.
<DarkCircle> 아웅
<am0c> 방법은.. 이미 쓰고 있는 사람에게 더 비싸게 산다..
<DarkCircle> 콜라땡겨 -ㅠ-
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 루크..! 집중하라.
<am0c> kr me 중에 도메인명에 어울리는걸 산다..
<imsu> 루크가 뭐에요?
<am0c> 조흔방법은 둘다산다
<am0c> 고민해결!
<razGon_GNM> .me랑 kr.는 다른 사람이 등록되어 있지 않습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> DarkCircle: 저도 요즘 콜라가 땡긴다옹..입니다옹..
<am0c> 그래서 하나 샀어요
<DarkCircle> 부럽 ...
<am0c> razGon_GNM: 그러니 구매하시면..
<DarkCircle> 집에서는 콜라 못먹게 해서
<DarkCircle> 밖에서만 먹는다능 ㅠㅠ
<am0c> 그런가요
<am0c> 1. 더먹고싶어지겠네요
<am0c> 2. 콜라를 너무 좋아해서 제제가 있나보네요
<DarkCircle> 헐 ...
<DarkCircle> 한방에 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ..
<razGon_GNM> 헐...
<DarkCircle> 1번에서 이미 gg.
<DarkCircle> Orz
<razGon_GNM> 장난아니네...엠비시티비에서 SNS규제 논란이  있는거네요.
<razGon_GNM> 미국에서 이런이야기 나오면 난리 날텐데...
<am0c> 어케 규제하나요
<razGon_GNM> 말도 안되는 이야기 하는거죠.
<razGon_GNM> 중국도 아니고.
<razGon_GNM> 우리나라가 공산주의 국가도 아니고 말이죠.
<am0c> 근데 무슨 SNS 서비스를 말하는거죠?
<am0c> 자사의 게시판..?
<razGon_GNM> 아니요. 전체적인 sns
<DarkCircle> 아마 총선 대선쯤 되면
<DarkCircle> 국가에서 전역적 통제를 시도할겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 데모가 일어나겠죠
<DarkCircle> ................................................................................................................
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<am0c> 전체적인 SNS 통제를.. MBC에서 한다구요?
<am0c> ...'ㅂ'...?
<DarkCircle> MBC는 헛소리를 주동하고
<razGon_GNM> 아니요. 엠비씨에서 100분토론.
<DarkCircle> 국가는 그걸 실행
<razGon_GNM> 거기서 규제 논란 한다는거 자체가 문제.
<am0c> 토론..
<am0c> 규제가 얼마나 하고 싶으면..
<razGon_GNM> 블로그를 막는거면 내가 개인 서버로 홈페이지로 작동시키는 것도 문제가 되겠네요.
<razGon_GNM> 헐....
<DarkCircle> 네 개인 서버는 IP를 추적해서
<DarkCircle> 통신망으로부터 격리하죠
<DarkCircle> 라우터단에서 조작해서 패킷의 송수신을 차단해버립니다.
<DarkCircle> 시행청은 행자부가 되고 시행기관은 한국인터넷진흥원 이 되는 모양새
<razGon_GNM> 말도 안되네요.
<razGon_GNM> 참나.
<razGon_GNM> 다 막으려나?
<razGon_GNM> 정말 시대착오적인 문제.
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 그냥 간단하게 정리하자면
<DarkCircle> 지금 정치하는놈들이 정신병에 걸린거죠
<DarkCircle> 첨에 블로그로 하다 욕먹고 SNS로 어쩌려다가 SNS에서도 안되니까
<DarkCircle> 이젠 보다보다 못하겠다고 아얘 지네들 손으로 인터넷 매체를 아주 싹 뿌리뽑아버리려는거죠
<DarkCircle> "장악"
<DarkCircle> 박정희때만도 못한 시대가 된겁니다.
<razGon_GNM> 참나... 말도 안되는 이야기죠.
<razGon_GNM> 백도어 프로그램이 점점 인기있겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 그딴 헛소리 지껄이는놈들이 정신병에 걸린거죠
<razGon_GNM> 논의 자체가 그 사회가 문제인건데 말이죠.
<razGon_GNM> 미국에서 그런이야기 나오면 국회에서 난리 날텐데.
<DarkCircle> 아마 국내 정치인들의 정신병 증상을 정신과 학회 같은데서 논문써서 해외로 뿌리면
<DarkCircle> 참 볼만할걸요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 국회차원에서 난리 날거임.
<DarkCircle> 지금 정치권이 어떻게 보고 있냐면
<DarkCircle> 내 편이 아니면 남의 편인데
<razGon_GNM> 지금의 정치권은 20세기에 살고 있는 거 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 실제로는 남의 편이라 해도 그들이 한통속은 아니거든요
<razGon_GNM> 지금 세상이 어느 세상인데.
<DarkCircle> 아주 쉽게 예를 들자면
<DarkCircle> 조중동과 꼴보수가 한통속이다 라고 쉽게 생각할 수 있쟎아요?
<razGon_GNM> 그리고 규제반대 패널에 민주당이라도 나오지. 민노당이 나오다니... 이건 좀아니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 조선일보를 보면 한나라를 정권 들고 나서부터 예전부터 계속 까왔거든요
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 민주당은
<imsu> 먼저 들어가 보겠습니당 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 화팅~!
<DarkCircle> 끽해봐야 한나라당 얘기하는 범위에서 벗어나질 못해요
<DarkCircle> 민주당 최근에 한 발언들을 쭉 보세요
<DarkCircle> 한나라당과 쇼부치다가 민노당에게 태클걸리고 나서
<DarkCircle> 민노당의 논리에 "휘말리다시피" 하고 있쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 손학규 나가면서 구심점이 싹 사라졌습니다. 그나마 민주당에서 좀 한다는게 정동영이라든지 이런 인물들 빼면
<razGon_GNM> 이건 뭐 민주당과 한나라당은 느낌은 색깔만 다른 같은 차종같네요.
<DarkCircle> 사실상 민주당에서 뭐라고 할 수 있는 ... 그런 상황이 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 오죽하면 지금 민노당 없어지고 통합진보신당 생기면서
<DarkCircle> 민주당을 배제하쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 민주당은 한나라당으로부터 배제당합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 하긴 민주당은 구심점이 날아갔네요.
<DarkCircle> 인원으로 보면 민주당이 결코 무시할 수 없는 규모이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 구심점이 날아갔으니 제 역할을 못하는거죠
<DarkCircle> 민주당과 비슷한 꼴이 난 곳이 진보신당인데
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 노심 파트너가 동시에 탈당하면서 진보신당도 구심점이 박살났죠.
<DarkCircle> 아 듣보잡이 좀 나와서 구심점을 자처하긴 하지만
<DarkCircle> 진보연합에서 배제당했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 진보신당도 이젠 민주당 꼴이 났고
<DarkCircle> 둘이 살아갈 길은 구심점을 확보하든가 공중분해되든가
<DarkCircle> 한나라당도 보면 웃긴게
<DarkCircle> 내부에 세력이 둘이 있어요
<DarkCircle> 신진세력이 조그맣게 존재하고 있고
<DarkCircle> 기성세력이 거대하게 확장된 채로 기득권을 쥐고 있는데
<DarkCircle> 당 내부에서 신진세력은 "왕따"와 같은 존재입니다.
<DarkCircle> 한나라당 내부에서 위기론을 먼저 주장한게 신진세력인데
<DarkCircle> 기성세력은 이 세력의 발언 신빙성이 없다는 이유로 철저히 무시했죠.
<DarkCircle> 결국 지금과 같은 상황까지 왔다는 이야기.
<razGon_GNM> 지금의 사회죠.
<DarkCircle>  민주당이 요새 좀 살판나게 된건 선관위 DDoS사건이죠.
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아마 DDoS사건 안터졌으면 민주당 그자리에서 죽었을지도 모릅니다.
<razGon_GNM> 크리티컬한 실수를 했죠. 한나라당이.
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dir> ㅋ 홈페이지가 투표소인줄 착각.
<razGon_GNM> 이제 64단 콤보 먹이지 않으면 또 망가짐.
<DarkCircle> 지네딴에는 그냥 수행원들의 자작극이다 라고 하는데
<razGon_GNM> dir: 안자고 있었군요.
<dir> 넹.
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제가 보기에는 수행원들이 끼리끼리 모여서 그런식으로 놀진 않았을거라고 봅니다.
<razGon_GNM> 말도 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 모종의 지시사항없이는 그런 일을 할 리가 없죠
<DarkCircle> 게다가 아얘 한나라당 조질 목적으로 수행원으로 들어왔었다면
<DarkCircle> 참 대단한거구요 (...)
<dir> 수행원들 별거 아닙니다. 그냥 알랑거리면서 가방 더 많이 들어주면 보좌관 되는겁니다.
<razGon_GNM> dir: 혹시 트위터나 페이스북을 규제한다면 제대로된 사회일가요?
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 언더커버.ㅋ
<dir> 그건 어떤 사회냐 하면...
<DarkCircle> 근데 한나라당이 요즘 얼마나 무섭냐면 ...
<DarkCircle> 예전에 국민들이 반대했던 열린 우리당이 했던짓을
<razGon_GNM> sns를 공적인 영역으로 본다는 게 문제임.
<DarkCircle> 그걸 고대로 최악중의 최악들만 답습해서 그대로 행하고 있습니다.
<dir> 파쇼주의적 전체주의 사회가 되는겁니다.
<razGon_GNM> 무리수를 두는 거죠.
<dir> 국가의 발전이라는 목표 아래 개인의 특권은 접어둘 수 있다...
<razGon_GNM> 중학생도 이런 생각하는데..헐.. 상식이 안통하는 사회.
<DarkCircle> 그쵸. 겉으로는 되게 선지자인양 굴면서 뒤에서는 마치 히틀러와 같은 모습으로 사회를 통제하려는 어떤 지도자나 조직이 숨어있을것 같네요
<razGon_GNM> FTA그거... 한국은 크리티컬 히트가 될수도.
<DarkCircle> FTA가 ...
<DarkCircle> 미국에서도 반대합니다.
<DarkCircle> 한인 동포들이 반대하고 있죠.
<dir> 미국의 반대 이유는 더 얻어내지 못해서.
<razGon_GNM> 그리고 진짜 웃긴게... 100분토론에 왜 저기에 있을까요/
<razGon_GNM> 사회자가 손앵커 아니면 될텐데 말이죠.
<razGon_GNM> Ponics_Beginner: 리하이요
<Ponics_Beginner> 하이요..
<dir> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_GNM> 엠비시 백분토론 보는데 SNS 막는다네요.
<dir> 리눅스계는 개인의 특권이 확대 발전되어야 합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 그렇죠.
<dir> 해외 접속까지 막으면 더 문제가 됩니다.
<dir> 이란과 북한급이 될 듯.
<Ponics_Beginner> 해외는 못막지요..
<razGon_GNM> 리눅스가 살아 남을 수 있게 된건 획일성에 반대하는거에서 생긴건데요
<dir> 그런데 우리나라 사람들은 우리나라 사이트를 주로 이용하기 때문에...
<dir> 다음 게시판에서 삭제되면 그동안에 토론한게 싹 사라지니까.
<DarkCircle> 트위터와 같은 서비스에 접근을 못하게 한국인터넷진흥원같은 기관을 시켜서
<Ponics_Beginner> 머 어차피 트위터나 페북은 심의를 해도.. 어차피 뭔짓을 못함... ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 막아버릴 생각인가봅니다.
<DarkCircle> 국가에서 차단해버리면 끝남.
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner 근데 소라넷 트위터 계정은 막혔더군요
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 그게 될것 같삼 ? 만약 그렇게 하면.. FTA 의 위배 되고 ISD 에 재소 당함... ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전에 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 실제로 지금 막혀있음.
<DarkCircle> ISD와는 별개구요
<razGon_GNM> 혹시 이거 네이버에서 관여했나?
<DarkCircle> 국내법 상황에 따른 기업체 조치.
<DarkCircle> 거기에 xxx급 사진들이 꽤 올라가고 그랬죠
<DarkCircle> 링크라든가 등등 .
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 재미 있는것이 국내법은 이미 끝났심... 페북이나 트위터 외쿡게 한국 법인임... 본국의 법인이 딴지를 검..
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금 막혀있다니까요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 경찰에서 제기하면 차단 가능합니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 트워터와 페북 말하는거삼... 소라넷이야머.. 신경 안씀..
<DarkCircle> A양 비디오 엊그제 올라왔던거도
<DarkCircle> 블로거에 뜬거
<DarkCircle> 그거 차단못할거라고 그랬는데
<DarkCircle> 차단됐습니다.
<DarkCircle> No Posts라고 뜨구요
<DarkCircle> 계정별로 차단이 가능해요
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 소라넷은 사실 운영자가 한쿡인이기도 하고.. 또 글로벌 기업이 아니니 미쿡에서는 신경도 안씀...
<DarkCircle> 그 소라넷이 아니라
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 그리서 서버는 캐나다에 있심...
<DarkCircle> 트위터 소라넷 계정임.
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 트위터 소라넷 계정 안막힘..
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 가보삼..
<Ponics_Beginner> https://twitter.com/#!/soranet
<DarkCircle> 예전에 여기 사진들 막 올라와있었는데
<DarkCircle> 죄다 지워짐.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 트윗글이 저거만 올라와 있다는것도 이상하죠
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / FTA 때문에 이제는 외쿡계 회사들에게 함부로 지시를 못내림...
<DarkCircle> 네 근데 올해는 되구요
<DarkCircle> FTA 발효가 내년부터예요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 아마 내년부터는 절대적으로 불가능할듯
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 올해 몇일이나 남았심 ? ㅋㅋㅋ 어차피 저거 다 쑈임...
<DarkCircle> 예외적으로 이 지시가 적용되는 경우는
<DarkCircle> 해당 국가의 국내법에 어떤 문제가 생겼을 경우에는
<Ponics_Beginner> 미투데이나 겁나 빡시게 검열 할듯...
<DarkCircle> 요구사항을 적용하게 되어 있어요
<DarkCircle> 가령 자사 컨텐츠를 모국가에 적용하는데
<DarkCircle> 모국가의 법률상에 위배되는 컨텐츠가 있다
<DarkCircle> 그러면 해당국가에 서비스를 제공하기 이후ㅐ
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 물론 윤리기준에는 당연히 따르지만... 지금 무턱데고 검열하는것에는 당근 씨알도 안먹힌다는것임..
<DarkCircle> 그 컨텐츠를 필터링할 의무는 있음.
<DarkCircle> 네 지금은 그냥 뭐랄까
<DarkCircle> 아주 지 멋대로 하고 있죠
<DarkCircle> 기준도 없고 그냥 꼴리는대로 막 막으라면 막는 그런 상황 ..
<DarkCircle> 꽤 전에부터도 이야기가 나오든 건데
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 무조건 들여다보고 지내들 마음대로 하겠다는 것임.. 그게 지금 SNS 심의 검열법임..
<DarkCircle> 라즈곤 옹도 문제제기 하는게
<DarkCircle> 그냥 SNS를 계정별로도 아니고 아얘 서비스 통째로 잘라버리겠다 이걸 태클거시는거죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 SNS심의 검열법은 애초에 의도는 그게 아니었는데 이걸 보면
<DarkCircle> 아주 추상적인 레벨에서 의도를 밝혀놨더라구요
<DarkCircle> 국가에서 필요할 경우 검열한다
<DarkCircle> 이건 뭐 지들 꼴리는대로 이계정저계정 막 뒤져나가 짜르고 싶으면 다 짜르겠다는 얘기.
<DarkCircle> 아마 아시는 내용이 아래와 같을건데요
<DarkCircle> https://plus.google.com/u/0/111933309665296903652/posts/GFUrwJoANB9
<DarkCircle> 이거 정리가 좀 깔끔하게 되어있더군요
<dir> 문제를 여러게 일으키는 수법으로 논쟁을 주도하는 수법인듯.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 군더더기 덧붙일 필요는 없고
<razGon_GNM> 솔직히.. 이런 이야기 자체가 나오는게 문제입니다.
<DarkCircle> "오해를 살만한 소지가 있다"정도로 볼게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 이건 아얘 고의적으로 잘라버리겠다고 위협하는 수준이라고 볼 수 있을 정도죠 ;
<dir> 여대생 사채 사건이 인터넷에서는 유명했는데 공중파에서는 한번도 안나왔다네요.
<DarkCircle> 인터넷이 보면 좀 신빙성 없는 자료가 꽤 많이 돌아다녀서
<DarkCircle> 언론에서 뿌릴려면 사실 확인을 해야 됩니다.
<dir> 가정이 풍비박산이 났는데 사채업자들 무기징역 받는데 정말 힘들었다고 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 기자가 그 당사자를 찾아다니면서 몇날 며칠을 닥달을 하는데
<DarkCircle> 이게 당사자 입장에선 치명적이예요. 되게 피곤할 뿐더러 밝혀지지 않은 치부라든가 이런것들이
<DarkCircle> 기자들에 의해 까발려집니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 사실 확인이 공식적으로 되지 않았기 때문에 조중동이라든지 나름 메이저라고 떠드는 언론들조차도 그 사실을 뿌리지 않은거죠
<DarkCircle> 들어서 알고있는거랑 기자들의조사에 의해 사실로 밝혀진거랑은 다른것으로 생각합니다.
<DarkCircle> 언론사들이 말이죠
<DarkCircle> ~라고 합니다는 그냥 2~3류 카더라로 매도되는데
<dir> 정권에 불리한건 알아서 퍼지지 않도록 해라...
<DarkCircle> 이게 직접적으로 조사가 이루어지면 ~ 했습니다. 로 끝나게 되고 사실서술이 좀더 명확하게 되는거죠
<DarkCircle> 네 그런거도 암묵적으로 기자단들끼리 합의를 합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 오.. 복잡한 것을 이야기 하니 다들 ...ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔.. 하드... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 하드가 맛탱이 갔네.. 아놔.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 잠시 자는동안
<drake_kr> 무슨일이 있었던거지..
<Barami> 정치얘기가 한바탕...
<drake_kr> razGon_GNM: 머 아무튼 1차도메인은 구입해야 하지만 2차도메인은 마음대로 뿌릴수 있슴미다
<drake_kr> 요즘은 정치얘기가 하도 많아서 지겹기도 해요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 예전과 달리 요즘은 언행일치를 위해 노력하시는 분이 많아서..
<Barami> fta 관련해선 잘한건지 잘못한건지는 저로썬 판단할수 없는터라..
<Barami> 쩝..
<drake_kr> 한가지는 확실하죠..
<Barami> 딴나라당은 개객끼들인거..
<drake_kr> 소견같은건 듣지도 않고 자기 맘대로인거
<drake_kr> 우리 독재자 강분도 아저씨도 여러사람의 의견을 '수렴'해서 자기 맘대로 결정하지만요
<Barami> fta가 옳고 그르고를 떠나서, 날치기라는 반 민주적인 절차로 법을 제정한다는거 자체가 제겐 증오의 대항..
<drake_kr> 긍게요
<Barami> 대항 -> 대상
<Barami> 미디어법도 글코, fta도 글고, 과거 노동법 때도 글코..
<drake_kr> 소고기 들여올때 한입이라도 처먹었으면 이렇게까지는 안 왔을텐디..
<Barami> 이XX들은 절대 안 뽑아줄꺼에요.
<razGon_GNM> 키보드 좋은거 있을까요?
<razGon_GNM> 저이만 잡니다.
<razGon_GNM> 내일뵈요.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 독재자 강분도 아저씨 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ Orz ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 이거 로그 밖으로 나가는데 =3
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 'ㅅ' 물끄럼
<drake_kr> 어쩌라고
<DarkCircle> 봇탱이가 스파이 =3
<drake_kr> 바로 앞에 놓고도 독재자라고 하는데
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아무래도 17일날은 찬양대회 날인듯
<DarkCircle> 독재자 만세 !
 * DarkCircle =3
<DarkCircle> 아웅
<DarkCircle> 콜라땡겨
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 사이다 꺼내와야지
<DarkCircle> 집에 콜라가 없으므로 포도줐 =3
<drake_kr> 헐 포도주
<drake_kr> 와인이라니
<DarkCircle> 아뇽
<DarkCircle> 포.도.즀.
<DarkCircle> 콜라랑 똑같은색깔로 위안을 삼는다능.
<drake_kr> 막상 내일이 발표인데..
<drake_kr> 준비 하나도 안돼있다능..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 ... 원래 인생이란게 애드립이쟈나요잉.
<DarkCircle> 대충 틀만 짜가지고 가서 한대 빵 하세요 =3
<drake_kr> 한잔하고 들어가서 발표할까 - _-
<drake_kr> 코엑스인데 무료세미나..
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 흰 도자기병속에 소주를 가득 집어넣고
<DarkCircle> 얼굴을 빨갛게 만들고 들어가서 반말드립
<drake_kr> 욕드립
<DarkCircle> 결과물은 욕분투
<DarkCircle> 시작화면부터 종료화면까지 모조리 욕으로 도배된 욕분투
<DarkCircle> 욕분투를 위한 각 프로그램의 메세지 커스터마이징이 필요 = =;
<drake_kr> 김구라 황봉알 섭외해야 하나
<DarkCircle> 대국민 욕콤보 토크쑈!
<DarkCircle> 욕 한마디를 이을때마다 콤보수 상승! 경험치 증가!
<drake_kr> 안되면 정지혁이라도..
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/7970
<Seony> 정지혁은 오인용 초창기 때 진짜 환상적인 욕쟁이었는데... 시간이 갈수록 순화되서...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 40분인데
<drake_kr> 우분투 소개 10분
<drake_kr> 버전관리시스템 소개 10분
<drake_kr> 개발환경 10분 하면..
<drake_kr> 원격 개발환경 한 5분 하고
<drake_kr> 질답 받고 얼추 맞것네..
<DarkCircle> 아웅
<DarkCircle> 콜라땡겨 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 자야지 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 서버 업타임 79일째...
<Seony> 100일 찍으면 리붓할까...
<drake_kr> 1000일 채우세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-07
<grr> hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> yemharc: 망했어요
<yemharc> ?
<grr> 토요일날 술마시러 가려고 했는데.. 회사에서 짐옮기는게 개인짐은 저녁 7시부터 옮긴데유
<grr> ...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<grr> 아 내 술 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_GNM> 좋은 아침입니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNM> 혹시 키보드 괜찮은 거 있을까요?
<razGon_GNM> 초심자용 키보드.ㅎ
<yemharc> 그거라면 drake_kr 님이 잘 아실겁니다
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 드레이크님은 지금  잠을.ㅋ
<lexlove2> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> lexlove2: 안녕하세요. 오랜만에 오셨네요
<lexlove2> yemharc,  혼자 바쁜 척을 합니다. ^^
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> lexlove2: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> 오늘도 한가한 병원이군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 조용합니다.
<lexlove2> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove2> ㅇㅜㅓㄴㄱㅕㄱㅈㅓㅂㅅㅗㄱㅎㅐㅆㄷㅓㄴㅣ.....
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요~~ razGon_GNM 님과 lexlove2 님이...그 중 가깝게 계시는군요.
<lexlove2> 아침부터 윈도우즈 컴에서 우분투로 원격접속 연구해서 겨우겨우 접속했는데
<lexlove2> 한글이 저렇게 써져요 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> lexlove2: 윈->리눅..원격때 저렇쵸?
<lexlove2> jasonjang, 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> jasonjang,  그렇네요 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 해결법이 있긴한데..불편하더라고요.
<lexlove2> 애고..
<lexlove2> vnc 안쓰고 putty 쓰면 되는데 그것은 터미널로만 접속되더라구요
<razGon_GNM> 헉..
<razGon_GNM> 저는 잘되는데.
<jasonjang> 예, puTTY 는 당연히..터미널 접속 용도 이고요
<razGon_GNM> 혹시 vnc클라이언트 뭘로 쓰세요?
<jasonjang> razGon_GNM: vnc 접속 환경은?
<razGon_GNM> realVNC입니다.
<jasonjang> razGon_GNM: 윈 -> 리눅..... 쓰면 , 위 처럼 쪼개지거든요.
<jasonjang> 저 역시 realvnc 말씀여요.
<razGon_GNM> 터미널은 드레이크님이 xshell4라고 괜찮은 터미널이 있더라구요.
<razGon_GNM> 헉. 근데 저렇게 되는 건... 흠..
<jasonjang> razGon_GNM: 제 질문은...OS ?
<lexlove2> 터미널로 하기엔 vi편집기에 익숙하지 않아서 힘들더라고요 ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> jasonjang: 죄송.. OS 가 아니라 클라이언트인줄 알았습니다.^^;;
<razGon_GNM> 저는 윈도우로 지금 우분투 서버에 접속해서 하는 겁니다.ㅎ
<jasonjang> vi / vim 금방 익숙해져요. 일부러라도 한 30분만 써 보세요. 하기야.......자주 안쓰면 또...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 클라이언트는 real VNC요. x window올려서 사용합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 저는 nano쓰는 데 vi가 낫나요?
<razGon_GNM> 하긴 대부분 지에디트로 합니다.ㅎ
<jasonjang> razGon_GNM: 윈도에서  realvnc 로 우분투를 연결하는데...안쪼개진다? 흐음...
<razGon_GNM> 잘 됩니다.
<jasonjang> nano 도 좋아요. 다~ 전부~ 개인 취향. 뭐가 더 좋다고 할 수 없죠!
<razGon_GNM> 혹시 언어 설정에서 문제가 있지 않은지요?
<razGon_GNM> 가장 많이 쓰는 건 지에디트입니다.^^
<lexlove2> 어제 오늘 계속 헤매면서 하느라고 어떤게 설치된지 모르겠는데 아까 vncserver 껐다고 생각했는데 안꺼졌나부죠? 접속 된걸 보면
<jasonjang> 지에디트는 GUI 환경이고요.
<jasonjang> vnc 서버이외에 vinagre vino 도 찾아보세요
<jasonjang> 저는 한글이 붙었다, 떨어졌다.....해도 설정고치는 것 귀챦아서 걍 써요. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 아! 서버는 비노를 씁니다!^^
<razGon_GNM> 윈도우에서 접속하는건 real VNC요.
<lexlove2> 한글을 안쓰는 방법도...   비노는 설치되었긴 한데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 일단 접속된 것으로 만족합니다. ^^ python 공부하려는 거니깐 영어만 쓰면 되죠 뭐~~
<razGon_GNM> 혹시 언어 환경을 하는 거 아니신지요?
<razGon_GNM> 아니 언어환경을 업데이트
<jasonjang> razGon_GNM: 언어 머 여요? 저는 나비!
<razGon_GNM> 저도 나비요.
<razGon_GNM> ibus사용했는데. 이름이 이뻐서요. 나비씁니다.
<jasonjang> 윈도 는...뭤인지 지금 격 안나요. 암튼 윈도에서 조정했던 적도 있었고...하도 자주 잊어먹어서..
<razGon_GNM> 시스템>관리>언어 이렇게 접속하시면 언어는 알아서 조정을 해주더라구요.
<razGon_GNM> 예전은 일일히 조정해주어야 했는데. 이번은 다 자동조정해주더라구요.
<jasonjang> 헐~ 예전부터 시스템>관리>언어...썼는데요!
<razGon_GNM> 일전에 말씀드렸던 이쁜 리눅스 버전인 bodhi linux같은 경우 우분투 기반인데. 한글이 안되서 저렇게 해주니 바로 한글 사용이 가능하더군요.
<razGon_GNM> 헉.
<razGon_GNM> 하긴.. 그러셨겠죠..^^;;
<razGon_GNM> 저의 우분투의 본격적인 역사는 몇달 안되죠. 그이전에는 버박에서만 놀았다는.
<jasonjang> 제가 그랬다는 것이 아니라, 우분투가..요
<razGon_GNM> 1년전도 그랬나요?
<jasonjang> 4년전에도... 풉
<razGon_GNM> 그때 구글 보니 일일히 설정해주었던 추억이..
<razGon_GNM> 그때 리눅스는 졸 힘들다 생각했는데..
<razGon_GNM> 허걱...
<razGon_GNM> 그랬군요.
<jasonjang> 아마 어떤 이유에선가 일일이 해 줄 필요가 있었나보죠...라고 생각합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 코분투가 다 조정해서 나오는거 빼고는 일일히 해줘야 된줄 알았어요
<razGon_GNM> slax도 그랫구요.
<razGon_GNM> ulite, lubuntu도 그랬습니다.
<jasonjang> 아니면 IME 를 바꿔줄 때, 수동으로 하는 방법이 있긴 했죠.
<razGon_GNM> 물론 퍼피도 그렇구요. 그것때문에 구글신을 돌아다녔던 기억이....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 거기서 해메는 거에서 체력소모가 커서 몇개월동안 안들어왔죠.... 리눅스는 아직 아니다라는 생각에.
<razGon_GNM> 근데 서버에대한 필요성은 점점 늘어나고 해서 일단 컴사고 시작했죠.
<grr> razGon_GNM: 주변에 소음피해를 줘도 상관없다면 청축 키보드를 추천드립니다 (...)
<lexlove2> 원격접속으로는 한영 전환이 안되네요 흠;;;
<razGon_GNM> shift+space혹은 콘트롤+스페이스를 쓰심이.
<razGon_GNM> 한영키는 입력이 안되더군요.
<lexlove2> shift+space만 해봤는데 ctrl+space로  되네요 감사합니다. ^^
<razGon_GNM> grr: 초심차로서는 괜찮으려나요? 기계식 키보드는 제가 초딩때 학원에서 썼던 것이라서 그때 키감은 아는데요. 반응속도가 빨라진다는 말에.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 게임용으로.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> lexlove2: 아닙니다. 저도 헤메서 전에 서니님이 알려주셨던 내용요.
<razGon_GNM> 나중에 나비 설정에서 쉬프트+스페이스 설정해주시면 되더군요.
<lexlove2> vino 찾다가 보니 제가 vino로 접속한거네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 예 아마 기본 설치는 그걸루 되어 있더군요.
<lexlove2> 무슨 서버로 접속했는지도 모르는 1人
<yemharc> 하아......
<jasonjang> <----- 더 모르는 1人
<razGon_GNM> 허걱... 고수분들이 망언하시네요,,,헐.
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 허걱;;;;
<lexlove2> 저빼고 다 고수이십니다. ^^
<grr> razGon_GNM: 저도 초심자라서... 사무실 사용은 필코(마제스터치) 갈축이 많구요, 저는 청축 추천드리구요(소음에 관계 없다면..) 저는 레오폴드 청축 쓰고 있습니다
<grr> yemharc: 이젠 청축 시끄럽다고 옆에서 욕을 해요.. 이젠 정말 바꿔야할듯;
<yemharc> grr: 진희씨가 욕한다고 할 정도면 모욕죄로 고소 가능한 레벨이란 거군요.
<grr> yemharc: ..........
<grr> 이사 가니까 참는거라면서 막 그래 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_GNM> 적축은 어떤가요?
<razGon_GNM> 소음이 심한가요?
<razGon_GNM> 제가 포인트 맞추는 건 게임용의 빠른 반응과 타자시에 부드러운 타자감이죠. 지금 병원에서 쓰는 키보드는 펜타그램? 뭐 그런거 인데 무선인데도 불구하고 잘쳐집니다.
<razGon_GNM> 소음도 적은 편이구요.
<Work^Seony> razGon_GNM: 게임의 빠른 반응이라면 당연히 흑축으로 가시면 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 오죽하면 게이밍 키보드 = 흑축 으로 광고하겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> razGon_GNM: 갈축이랑 청축밖에 못써봐서요...
<razGon_GNM> 흑축의 특징이 뭔가요? 일단은 구글링.ㅋ
<grr> 그럼 아마 적축이 맞으신거 같은데..
<drake_kr> 음.. 소음이 불편하시면 기계식은 피하는게 좋습니다
<grr> 애플 키보드..?
<razGon_GNM> 아.. 소음은 어느정도 내성은 있는데요. 마눌이 어찌 반응할지요..
<razGon_GNM> 지금의 키보드는 너무 누르는게 빡빡해져서요.
<razGon_GNM> 녀석 나이가 8년입니다.
<drake_kr> ...
<grr> ....
<drake_kr> 고무키보드가 8년된거라..
<razGon_GNM> 미디어 키보드 나왔을때 초기의 멤브레인 키보드.
<drake_kr> 백축 추천합미다
<razGon_GNM> 칠때 오타가 많이 나고 빡빡합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 백축?
<razGon_GNM> 이건 무엇에 쓰는 물건인고?ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 일단은 타이핑은 그리 많이 하는 건 아니구 게임과 채팅에 많이 하므로 흑축으로 가는 걸 고민해봐야 겠네요.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 아주 부드러운거 원하시면 청축이나 갈축인디
<drake_kr> 백축 적축 흑축은 좀 뻑뻑하구요
<drake_kr> 부드러운게 갈축 > 청축 > 적축 > 흑축 > 백축 순이구요
<drake_kr> 소리는 청축 > 적축 > 갈축 > 흑축 > 백축 순입니다
<drake_kr> 생각보다 갈축 소리 큽니다
<razGon_GNM> 근데 의문점요.
<razGon_GNM> 기계식이 다른 키보드보다 큰장점은 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> 일단 치는맛이 있고요
<razGon_GNM> 리듬감... 그 맛은 알죠.ㅎ
<drake_kr> ... 기계식 좀 쳐보면 다른 키보드는 다 고무가 됩니다..
<drake_kr> 고무 == 웬지 모를 거부감
<Work^Seony> 고수는 장비를 가리지 않는 법 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에이, 그러면서 흑축 키보드를 쓰시남유
<Work^Seony> 흑축은 사무실에서 일할 때만 써요. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 평소에는 안쓴다는 얘기죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 하긴, 흑축이나 백축이면 다른 키보드 적응하는데 어렵진 않은듯요
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰는게 청축이랑 갈축이라.. 피씨방에 키보드 안들고 가면 손꾸락이 힘들어해요.. -.-
<Work^Seony> 그리고 비기계식 키보드 중에서 단연 최고는 개인적으로 애플 키보드가 가장 좋기 때문에, 집에서 기계식을 안써도 괜찮더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Work^Seony: A list of priorities for something called Ubuntu TV have been thrashed out by Ubuntu developers with the blessing of Mark Shuttleworth. 라는 글에서 * thrashed * 또는 thrashed out ..........무슨 뜻일까요?
<Work^Seony> jasonjang: 해석 좀 해볼께요. 앞뒤 문맥을 알아야해서요.
<Work^Seony> 아.. 해석을 할만큼 문장이 길지 않구나 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/28/ubuntu_tv/ 의 본문 2번째 문단 첫줄
<jasonjang> 영어는 끝도 없어. 씨바 (나 꼼수 어투) ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 주신 글로 해석을 하자면, 우분투 TV라고 불리우는 어떤 제품이 우분투 개발자들과 마크 셔틀워스의 축하(?) 속에서 철저히 검토되고 있다.
<Work^Seony> 정도로 해석할 수 있을 거 같은데요
<jasonjang> "철저히 검토되고 있다." ?
<Work^Seony> 네. 영한 사전 찾아보니까 철저히 논의하다라는 의미가 있네요
<jasonjang> 예, 감사. 왜 내 사전에는 thrashed 가 없는지...쩝
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 그건 현재완료형이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아~ 예. 감사. 사소한 제 문제 였네요. 사전을 바꿔야지 원~
<Work^Seony> thrash out으로 찾으셔야해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 흑축을 사야 겟군요.
<razGon_GNM> 초심자용으로.... 게임용으로.ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 지금도 제 사전에는 thrashE 로 찾으니 없고, thrash 로 찾아도 엉뚱한 ...내용만 나오네요.
<jasonjang> 고맙습니다 Work^Seony
<Work^Seony> 네. 단어가 thrashe 가 아니라 thrash 거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 별말씀을요
<razGon_GNM> 보니깐 넌클릭이라고 나오는데요. 무슨 말이죠?
<jasonjang> 지금도 제 사전에는  thrash 로 찾아도 엉뚱한 ...내용만 나오네요. ^^
<razGon_GNM> http://goo.gl/ZQ6iS
<Work^Seony> razGon_GNM: 클릭 사운드가 없단 얘기에요.
<razGon_GNM> yemharc: 감사합니다. url shortener잘쓰고 있습니다. 이거 좋네요!ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 좀더 조용하다는 말이군요.
<drake_kr> razGon_GNM: 클릭 - 청축 / 넌클릭 - 갈축, 백축 / 리니어 - 흑축, 적축
<razGon_GNM> 아.. 다른 말이군요.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 기계식 키보드도 종류가 많군요. 어느게 좋을지...
<drake_kr> 전 백축 추천요
<razGon_GNM> 흠. 전문가가 백축이라고 하시는데.... 백축의 추천 키보드가 있다면 어떤 것을 추천하시나요? 제가 초심자임을 감안하신다면요.
<razGon_GNM> 멤브레인보다는 펜타그래프가 좀더 키보드치기는 괜찮은거 같은데요. 기계식은 그것보다 좋다면.ㅎ
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 지금 제 상황은
<drake_kr> 멤브레인 == 고무 / 펜타그래프 == 얇은고무
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 그렇게 되는 거군요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 백축류 갑 : http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1595&catalog_num=&mart_id=iomall&level=&mother_catalog_num=103895
<grr> 멤브레인 = 손아프다; 펜타그래프 = 손아프다;
<grr> 기계식 = 시끄럽다;
<yemharc> 흠
<razGon_GNM> 후덜덜 백축 이런거 있네요
<yemharc> grr: hello world 코드 최적화 방법을 깨달았습니다.
<razGon_GNM> http://goo.gl/5LK8t
<razGon_GNM> 앗. 저랑 같은 거군요...!!
<razGon_GNM> 찌찌뽕!
<razGon_GNM> 허거거.. 비싸당...
<razGon_GNM> 20만원... 시피유 갈수 있을 정도의 돈이군요.
<razGon_GNM> 이런거 빠지면 안되는데...ㅎ 근데 잼있고 사고 싶고...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 제일 싸지만 소리가 큽니다 http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1399&catalog_num=&mart_id=iomall&level=&mother_catalog_num=103895
<drake_kr> 추천2 : http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1514&catalog_num=&mart_id=iomall&level=&mother_catalog_num=103895
<razGon_GNM> 역시 청축이군요.
<drake_kr> 추천2는 갈축입니다
<grr> yemharc: 설마.. asm..?
<razGon_GNM> 아...
<grr> yemharc: syscall 때리시는건 아니시겠죠? ;
<drake_kr> grr: asm은 c보다 최적화가 안돼
<drake_kr> 요즘 특히 깨닫는것들중 하나 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr: 에이 너무 나가셨다
<yemharc> 심심해서 해본거지만
<yemharc> return 0 줄때랑 안줄때랑 아~~~주 약간 차이가 나요
<yemharc> 아......
<yemharc> 퍼블리싱 업체 개발자가 제 멘탈을 쿠팡하고 있어요......
<razGon_GNM> 허거거거
<razGon_GNM> 정신적 후려치기 방식.
<grr> 헐.. 리턴 ;
<drake_kr> 쿠팡 흥한다
<grr> return은 우월해요
<yemharc> 아니 근데
<yemharc> 진짜 저게 차이가 날 줄은.......
<yemharc> 아니아니 이게 아닌데 orz
<grr> 흔히 return을 반환값으로만 생각하는데, 사실 return 하면 사용한 자원을 모두 다 바로 반납하니까...
<yemharc> 소스코드 관리 안되고, 과금모듈 붙이랬더니 과금떼고.....
<yemharc> 진동 넣으랬더니 진동 빼고 (.....
<yemharc> 크리티컬에 진동 안난다니까 "크리티컬이 뭐에요?"
<yemharc> .....니가 그러고도 게임업체 개발자냐 xx
<razGon_GNM> 허거거..
<razGon_GNM> 게임개발 하시는 분 맞는지?
<razGon_GNM> 게임 안하시나봐요.
<readytoact> 냐하하하하하하
<yemharc> 컨버팅인데 일정이 벌써 한달 넘게 미뤄지고......
<yemharc> "컨.버.팅"인데.......
<grr> ...
<grr> yemharc: 정신력을 쿠팡하다
<yemharc> 아니 내가 무슨 아키텍쳐 컨버팅 해달랬냐고 이사람들아 orz
<yemharc> grr: 더 기가 막힌거 말해줄까요
<grr> yemharc: oops?
<yemharc> 안드로이드에서 안드로이드로 컨버팅이에요
<yemharc> (....................................)
<grr> 이야 ㅡㅡ
<grr> 화면 사이즈 크기말고 할거 있나..?
<yemharc> 그거 뿐이에요
<yemharc> HD라고 해서 피쳐폰 버전 컨버팅한거 수정하는 작업인데
<yemharc> 이게 어째선지 사내 개발팀이 아니라 외주업체에 5천 주고 맡겨버리더군요
<yemharc> 그것까진 좋다 이건데......
<yemharc> 도트 다시찍는 작업도 아니고 개발이 이렇게까지 개판으로 지연될 수가 있는건지......
<grr> 아 ㅡㅡ;;
<grr> 5천이나줘요? ;
<yemharc> 그리고 소스코드 관리가 얼마나 안되면
<yemharc> 개발자 컴에서 컴파일한 결과물이랑 연락 담당자가 컴파일해서 보내는 결과물이라
<yemharc> 틀릴수가 있냐고요
<yemharc> ................
<yemharc> 이거 쿠팡 정도가 아니라
<yemharc> 그루폰에 올려서 글로벌하게 팔아먹히는 느낌.......
<grr> ...
<grr> 버전관리시스템도 안쓰나 ;
<yemharc> 개발자도 달랑 한명이라고요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 근데 관리 안돼...................
<razGon_GNM> drake_kr: 이건 어떤지요? http://goo.gl/u8qK6
<razGon_GNM> 내내 인터넷 질해도 환자가 안오네요...헐..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 저거 괜찮아요
<razGon_GNM> 멀티미디어 기능도 중요해서요. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 알겟습니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 그럼 무시해버리세요. 우리가 이거 보내라고 한거 아니다 다시보내라. 라고
<DarkCircle> 다시보내라고 계속 갈구면 됨.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그거야 진작부터 그러고 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 그게 2달 가까이 그래보세요
<yemharc> (..........)
<DarkCircle> 아니면 돈도 주지 말고 그냥 거래 끊어버려요
<drake_kr> (중요한건 yemharc 가 사장이 아님)
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 권한없음
<razGon_GNM> drake_kr: 저걸루 구입을 심각히 고려해보겠습니다. 고견 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 위에다 찌르면 되죠
<DarkCircle> 드레이크 옹처럼 그간 기록 싹 모아다가
<yemharc> 제가 과연 입다물고 있었을까요?
<DarkCircle> 이넘 이래왔다 거래 끊자
<DarkCircle> 기록 안주고 입으로만 떠들면 무시해요
<DarkCircle> 기록을 줘야됨
<yemharc> 다 있어요
<yemharc> 싹 다
<yemharc> 다 보여주고
<yemharc> 다 말했어요
<yemharc> 근데 반응을 보아하니 정치싸움
<yemharc> ........
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그래도 3개월째도 무시하면 그 회사 나오는게 좋을듯
<DarkCircle> 정치가 문제가 아니고 그건 기본적으로 경영을 잘 못하는거임
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<drake_kr> 난 그냥 회사에서도 입이 이래..
<drake_kr> 회사 다닐때 내 별명이 뭐였다고?
<DarkCircle> 기술 문제가 하루 이틀 며칠 이러면 모르겠는데
<yemharc> 나갈때 나가더라도 1년은 찍고요
<DarkCircle> 한두달 아니 세달까지 이러면 이건 사람문제고
<DarkCircle> 커뮤니케이션이 안되고 내 회사 사람 아니면 3개월 초과시 짜르는게 맞다고 봄
<DarkCircle> 무슨 문제든 기한은 언제나 3개월.
<drake_kr> 커뮤니케이션 능력이 중요하지
<drake_kr> 그래서 업체 사람들이 내 말은 잘 들었나..
<DarkCircle> 이건 학교에서 내주는 프로젝트 숙제가 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 돈이 걸린 문제죠. 그렇게 심각한데 그런식으로 일을 처리해나간다는건
<DarkCircle> 개념이 없거나 능력이 없는게 맞죠
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 너무 원론적임
<yemharc> 말이야 쉽죠
<DarkCircle> 2개월째 그랬으면
<DarkCircle> 일단 한달 더 버티고
<DarkCircle> 그래도 나아지는거 없으면 짜르자고 하세요.
<DarkCircle> 그 프로젝트 전담하시는거 아님?
<DarkCircle> 어차피 나가도 할 사람 많다 그러면 그 사람이 알아서 하면 되죠
<drake_kr> 그냥 업체 전화해서 '뭔 일을 이렇게 좆같이 하세요' 라고 한적이 많았음
<drake_kr> '메일 다시보내세요. 사람 존나 짜증나게 하지 말고 씨발' 이라던가
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 애초에 외부 회사고
<yemharc> 그리고 제가 아까 '정치싸움같다'고 한 이유가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 차라리 대놓고 어디에 문제가 생겨서 좀 시간이 걸린다 라고 하면 모르겠는데
<yemharc> 첫째는 이게 계약금 지불 방식이 아니라 선지불로 5천 때렸어요
<DarkCircle> 이건 뭐 정확하게 이유도 안되고 무슨 짓을 하는지도 모르겠고 ..
<drake_kr> -.-
<drake_kr> 누가 하냐
<DarkCircle> 선지불이면
<yemharc> 둘째는 이사 한명은 졸랭 두둔하고
<DarkCircle> 근무하는 그 회사가 잘못했네요
<yemharc> 다른 한명은 존나 까대고
<yemharc> 그래서 정치싸움같다는거에요
<DarkCircle> 제가 맞네요
<DarkCircle> 경영을 잘 못하는거임
<DarkCircle> 원래 그런 프로젝트는 선지급을 하는게 아님.
<yemharc> 아니 그건 당연하잖아요
<DarkCircle> 당연한게 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 분기별 반기별로 지급해야죠
<yemharc> 애초에 외부 회사인데 선지급으로 가는거 자체가 말이 안되죠
<yemharc> 자회사여도 할까 말까인데
<DarkCircle> 그러니까요.
<DarkCircle> 제 얘기도 그 얘기임.
<DarkCircle> 아마 그 문제 때문에 밀옹 엄청 확 도실지도  -.- ...
<yemharc> 근데 그렇게 맡긴게 2개나 되고(도합 1억)
<yemharc> 같은 회사
<yemharc> .........
<DarkCircle> ㅂㅅ같은 상사 한명이면 차라리 그 상사를 짜르고
<DarkCircle> ㅂㅅ같은 직원 넷을 고용합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그게 더 쌈.
<DarkCircle> 상사를 못짜르겠으면 그 회사를 나오는게 맞음.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 멋진거 하나 더 말하자면요
<yemharc> 퍼블리싱 계약 맺고 다니는 이사....그러니까 외부 게임 보면서 사오는 사람이
<yemharc> 본인 스스로 "난 게임 싫어함" 하는 인간........
<DarkCircle> 돈만 벌려고 장사하나보네요
<DarkCircle> 그런 마인드 가지곤 게임업계에서 장사해먹기 졸랭 힘든데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 김택진이 겨우 성공할 수 있었던 이유는
<yemharc> 아니 돈 벌려고 하는거 좋다 이거에요
<DarkCircle> 프로그래밍이 좋았고 게임이 좋아서였음.
<yemharc> 근데 돈 벌거면 그에 맞는 능력이 있어야 할거 아닙니까
<DarkCircle> 아마 모든 이사의 꿈은 그거 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 대박.
<DarkCircle> 그죠.
<yemharc> 왠 진짜 쓰레기를 1억주고 업어오는데
<yemharc> 입사 초기 1달 지나고서
<yemharc> 한마디로 "신입사원(2개월)이 대놓고 이사 갈구는" 장면을 연출하기 시작했죠 (.....)
<yemharc> ....지금 생각하면 안 짤린게 다행일지도
<yemharc> 여튼.....그래서 그 뒤로 10개 들고오면 9개는 그 자리에서 치고
<yemharc> 1개는 검토
<DarkCircle> 그런정도면 뭐 회사가 거의 막장 ...
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 신입사원도 알 정도면 회사가 제대로 굴러간다는 얘긴 절대 아니군요
<yemharc> 애초에 회사 구조도 망이에요
<DarkCircle> 원래 신입사원 찌끄래기 정도는 위에서 어떻게 해서 입을 막아버려야 정상인데
<yemharc> 사원 총 약 80여명인데
<yemharc> 이사만 4명
<DarkCircle> 이건 뭐 스타트업도 아니고 ...
<DarkCircle> 이사만 4명이면 ...
<drake_kr> 이사 4명은 기본적인 회사
<DarkCircle> 조만간 이직을 고려해보시는게 좋을듯.
<drake_kr> 많은것도 아니고 적은것도 아니여
<yemharc> 그리고 이사대우 받는 실장이 3명 더 있어도요?
<DarkCircle> 회사가 작으면 실장이 이사급 대우를 받을 수도 있죠
<drake_kr> grr: 너네 상무 몇명이랬지?
<drake_kr> 암튼 그래봤자 1/10 정도네
<DarkCircle> 연봉이 높고 낮은게 중요한게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 연봉수준이 비슷할 수가 있다는 얘기
<DarkCircle> 분당 모 모바일 솔루션 업체중에 직원수 한 40~50명쯤 되는 업체 있는데
<DarkCircle> 개발자가 한명이고 나머지 다 디자이너고
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그리고 그 7명에서 개발에 관련된 인원 1명
<yemharc> 나머지는 다 영업/사무
<drake_kr> 난 오히려 수장이 개발하는거 반대
<DarkCircle> 지금 개발자가 제로보드 XE 개발하다 온 사람이라는데 졸라 개막장스럽 ...
<yemharc> 근데 개발 담당 이사가 제일 힘없......
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 그런것도 있고
<DarkCircle> PHP를 개발하는데 객체지향을 쓰면 유지보수 관리가 어려워진다는 어디서 듣도보도 못한 ㅂㅅ드립이나 쳐 하고 자빠짐.
<DarkCircle> -.- ..
<DarkCircle> 경력 10년차라는놈이 그럼.
<drake_kr> 실제로 개발 잘 하는 사람이 높은 위치에 있으면 지가 다 뒤집어 쓰기때문에 별로 안 좋아
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 수장이 개발하면 직원이 겁내 피곤해질 가능성이 있다고 생각 =ㅅ=
<drake_kr> 그게 박대리네 회사
<DarkCircle> 김택진 처럼 그냥 만들어진거 가지고 놀면서 가끔 버그 잡아주고 워크플로우 잡아주고
<DarkCircle> 이런식으로 해주는게 좋은듯
<drake_kr> 에이, 거기 R&D 장난 아니던데?
<DarkCircle> R&D는 장려하는거죠
<DarkCircle> 개발부서에서 다 처리할 수 없으니까 R&D는 그냥 삽질시킴
<DarkCircle> 딴거 안하고 그냥 니네들은 열심히 삽질이나 해라
<DarkCircle> ...
<drake_kr> 존나삽질
<drake_kr> 맨날밤새
<drake_kr> 근데 더 웃긴건
<DarkCircle> 개발부서애들이 개발하면서 존내 최적화 따지고 이럴 겨를이 없죠
<drake_kr> 걔들은 웃으면서 밤새
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그건 정답인듯 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 아...... 밥이라도 먹을까
<yemharc> 4끼 정도 패스했더니 스트레스가 안 풀리네
<DarkCircle> yemharc / "폭식농성"
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 계속 시켜먹습니다.
<DarkCircle> 짜장면 먹고
<DarkCircle> 짬뽕먹고
<DarkCircle> 밥먹고 탕슉먹고
<DarkCircle> 시간지나면 식당 바꿔서 돈까스 먹고
<DarkCircle> 생선가스 먹고
<DarkCircle> 그 다음 초밥집으로 돌려서 초밥먹고 교자만두 먹고 가츠동 ..
<DarkCircle> 그 다음 햄버거 그 다음 피자
<DarkCircle> 끊임없이 먹어대고 일 안해주는 센스.
<drake_kr> 폭식농성 좋은데?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 여튼..... 편의점이나 잠시....
<DarkCircle> 그런데 그것이 실제로 일어났습니다. (....)
<DarkCircle> http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=9499490
<DarkCircle> 레알.
<yemharc> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 과식농성~!ㅎㅎㅎ
<Stime> 안녕하세요~?
<razGon_GNM> Stime: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> drake_kr: 질러 버렸습니다. 제닉스 흑축!
<razGon_GNM> http://goo.gl/u8qK6
<drake_kr> 음, 기존 키보드하고 큰 차이를 느끼진 못 하시겠구요..
<drake_kr> 타이핑 좀 하시다가 기존 키보드 쓰시면.. 그때 느껴질겁니다..
<Stime> 저기 상당히 죄송한데 불쑥 뭐하나만 여쭈어봐도 될까요??
<razGon_GNM> 아..
<razGon_GNM> 제가 하수지만 물어보시지요.
<razGon_GNM> 여기 고수분들 많이 계시니요.
<Stime> CentOS 쓰다가 우분투11.10 으로 넘어왔는데 콘솔모드를 기본으로 부팅되게 하는 법을 모르겠네요.. php버전도 5.3.6으로 올라가버려서 젠트옵티마이저도 지원을 안하구요 해결방법 아시나요ㅠ_ㅠ
<razGon_GNM> drake_kr: ^^;
<drake_kr> 음
<Stime> ZendGraudLoader 로 바뀐거 같은데.. 이거에 대한 내용이 전무하네요 흑..
<drake_kr> 우분투 서버 11.10 쓰시면 되구요
<razGon_GNM> 우분투..
<razGon_GNM> 헉..
<razGon_GNM> 말씀드리려는 순간에 바로 말씀해주시는 군요!
<Stime> 적응이 안되네요 CentOS 쓰다가 넘어오니까요ㅎㅎ
<Stime> 그러면 PHP5.3.x 버전에대에서 젠드옵티마이저 사용할 수 있는 방법은 없는건가요??
<drake_kr> 젠드는 php5-dev라는 패키지를 설치하고.. 따로 패키징 하는 모듈이 있었던걸로 알고 있는데..
<Stime> 5.2x 까지뿌니 지원을 안해서요;;
<Stime> 5.3 은 젠트옵티마이저가 지원을 안하네요...ㅠ
<drake_kr> 지원은 하는것 같습니다
<Stime> 아 지원하는건가요???
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/phpinfo.php 5.3.2인데 Zend 있죠?
<Work^Seony> 제가 알기로는 지원 안해요.
<Work^Seony> phpinfo에 나오는 젠드엔진이랑 Stime님이 말씀하시는 젠드 옵티마이저랑 다른 거거든요...
<drake_kr> eAccelator하고도 다른건가..
<Work^Seony> 젠드에서 아직 5.3 지원 안하는데, 사실은 5.3이 나온지 꽤 됐으니까 지원 안한다고 봐야할 것 같습니다...
<Stime> 저두 제가 알기론 5.3부턴 바뀌었다고 들었거든요..
<drake_kr> 흠.. 그렇군요
<Stime> 대신 ZendGuardLoader 을 연동해서 사용하라던데
<Stime> 이거 갑자기 훅바뀌어서 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 뭐 젠드가 지원안되는건 참 좋은..
<Work^Seony> 그것도 안됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 젠드 가드로더가, 어찌됐든 5.3에서는 옵티마이저가 없으니 있으나마나하더라구요.
<Stime> 아...... 그렇군요.. 쓰려면 5.2버전으로 낮추는 수밖에 없나보네요 윽;
<drake_kr> 젠드 들어간 솔루션 말고 오픈 솔루션을 쓰세요 맘편하게..
<Stime> 진행하는 프로젝트가 젠드가 들어가서요ㅠ
<Work^Seony> Stime: 혹시 php 소스를 감추게 바이너리로 만들려고 하시는 것 때문이에요?
<Work^Seony> 그게 목적이라면 다른 쉬운 방법이 있긴 한데...
<Stime> 어떤방법이..?? 제가 아직 많은 분야에대해서 알지 못해서요..
<am0c> 우앙.. 여기도 시끌시끌하네용.. 좋당
<Work^Seony> Stime: 그게 목적이 맞아요?
<Stime> 단순히 익힌걸 가지고 하는 단계라서 아직은ㅠ
<drake_kr> 진행하는 프로젝트에서 쓰이는 것중에 젠드가 들어간게 있겠지요..
<Stime> 네 그 목적두 있어요
<drake_kr> am0c: 아목병장님이다
<am0c> 헉 아목 장군님..
<Work^Seony> Stime: 링크 하나 드릴께요.
<am0c> 자찬했네[..]
<am0c> drake_kr: 꿉 ( _ _)
<Stime> 네! 감사합니다(__)
<Work^Seony> Stime: http://www.pm9.com/newpm9/itbiz/php/phpscrew/
<Work^Seony> php screw라고 하는 php 암호화 툴이에요
<DarkCircle> 음 여담이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 수호신 패치는 더이상 관리 안되는거 같네요
<Work^Seony> Stime: 사용법이 쉬워서 금방 쓰실 수 있을 거에요.
<DarkCircle> php에 널린게 보안구멍인데 ..
<drake_kr> 아웅.. 보안이 철저하면 철저한만큼 오래 못 살아남는듯
<Stime> php는 거의 안해봐서요 맨날 스트럿츠 나 스프링만 하다가 php 할라니까 이거원..
<am0c> 스! 트! 렀! 츠!
<Stime> 근데 요즘은 스트럿츠 보단 스프링이 더 잘나가서(?)
<Stime> 유지보수 아니고서는 스트럿츠 는 잘 안쓰는듯해요ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 그렇군영..
<am0c> 자바에 관심이 생기구 있는데.. 스프링을 보면 되겠네용(?)
<Stime> Work^Seony 님 정보감사드려요~
<Stime> 네 스프링이 알아두면 쓸만한거 같아요ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 자바개발이라면 ...
<DarkCircle> 일단 common이란 logger ...
<drake_kr> cakephp 좋아요?
<DarkCircle> 요새는 메이븐이 강세라 그냥 메이븐 붙여다 놓으면 어지간한 라이브러리는 따라오던 ...
<Work^Seony> Stime: 별말씀을요
<DarkCircle> 이란 -> 이랑
<Stime> 네 예전엔 Ant 사용했었는데 요즘은 다 메이븐으로 하더라구요
<DarkCircle> 메이븐 진짜 편해요 ㅠㅠ
<Stime> 자체 오타 보정인가요ㅎ
 * DarkCircle 메이븐 만세!
<DarkCircle> 진짜 구글에서 별 쓸데없는 검색 삽질하다
<DarkCircle> 메이븐 얘기 살짝 주워듣고 메이븐 리포 써봤더니
<DarkCircle> 대박!
<Stime> 편하긴 하죠ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 자바의 자짜도 제대로 모를적에 그냥 java 하위 패키지 쓰면 장땡인줄 알았는데
<drake_kr> 코분투 사무실 갈건데 놀러가실분?
<DarkCircle> 나중에 보니 일부 빼놓고 정말 최악이라는걸 깨달았 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 전 내일 수업이긴 한데 갈까말까 고민중이네요 -0-
<drake_kr> 내일 coex에서 발표가 있어서..
<drake_kr> 맥주나 한잔 해야것습니다
<Stime> 사무실이 어디있는지 몰라요..
<drake_kr> 상암 dmc에 있어유
<DarkCircle> Stime / log4j를 아직 쓸줄을 모르긴 한데 java 하위패키지에 있는 logger쓰려다 데인 후로는 log4j찬양 \-_-/
<Stime> 근데 제가 오늘 가입해서 그런데 내일 무슨 행사 하는거에요??
<drake_kr> 무선인터넷협회쪽이던데
<DarkCircle> 일단 잠시 일좀 보러 밖에 다녀와야 할듯
<Stime> ㅎㅎ자바가 좋은점이 필요한 프레임워크를 가져다 쓰면되니까 너무 좋아요ㅎ 어지간한건 다 있으니까요
<drake_kr> 요기 있네요 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=20278
<Stime> 많이 알아야 덜고생하는..
<DarkCircle> drake_kr
<DarkCircle> 오타 있네요 -0-
<drake_kr> 내가 안 썼습니다
<Stime> 내일 발표하시는건가요!>ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 글게요
<drake_kr> 네
<DarkCircle> 아웅
<DarkCircle> 콜라땡겨 -ㅠ-
<Stime> 전 참가신청이 안되서 가면자리 없을거 같은데요..윽
<grr> log4j 정말.. 일을 줄여주는 감사함
<grr> java가 정말 프레임웤이 쩐다고 생각했었던게, servlet 페이지에 download stream에 zip stream 붙이고 file stream 붙이니까 압축 풀면서 다운로드가 되더라구요..
<yemharc> grr: 그래도 공인인증서는 못 이깁니다 (......)
<DarkCircle> 그러고
<DarkCircle> 다운로드 되고 나서 다시 압축하고 저장
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 이따 봅쉬다
<DarkCircle> 문제 발견하고 싶을때 그냥 필요한데 아무데나 골라서 그쪽 로그만 골라서 볼 수 있다는건
<grr> DarkCircle: 그떄 만들어 보니까, 업로드 스트림에 붙이면 파일이 임시파일에 모두 기록한 뒤에 압축해서 지정 위치에 저장하더라구요. 압축은 풀리면서 오구요
<DarkCircle> 정말 대박!
<DarkCircle> grr / 네 풀어서 저장하고 싶으면 풀고 스트림으로 만들어서 보낼수도 있죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 이거 클래스/메서드 로 그냥 한번에 주루룩 처리하던 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ..............................
<DarkCircle> 코드 몇줄에 끝남 -0-
<grr> 그래서 자바가 참 우월..
<grr> 그렇게 졸작 서버 2시간만에 자바로 만들어서 썼죠 ;
<grr> 사실 c나 c++로 소켓 코딩 메모리 릭 없이 하기가 제법 힘든데 자바는... ;;
<drake_kr> 꼼수쟁이들
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Stime> 편한게 좋은거죠 ㅋㅋ
<Stime> 그래서 자바를 못버려요ㅋㅋ
<grr> Write in "C" !
<drake_kr> 역시 인터넷뱅킹에는 IE6가 최고군
<grr> 한큐에 되죠... ..
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> 뜬금없는 철야
<yemharc> (....)
<grr> yemharc: oops..
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 똥 밟으셨군요 ㄱ-
<imsu> 안녕하세요^^
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> hi
<lexlove2> seony, imsu, hi
<Seony> lexlove2: 안녕하세요. 오랫만이네요.
<Seony> 사업은 잘 되시죠? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> Seony, 잘 안되요 ㅎㅎ 여전히 마이너스 행진입니다
<Seony> 흐... 저런...
<lexlove2> 예상했던 일이에요
<lexlove2> 노동부에서 지원하는 계좌제라는 것이 있는데 그걸 받아야 되요... 못받으면 바로 망합니다. ^^
<lexlove2> 1월 13일 발표랍니다. 그전까지는 적자일수밖에 없어요
<Seony> 그렇군요. 꼭 받아야하는 것이군요...
<lexlove2> 네 꼭 받아야하는......
<lexlove2> 도전정신으로 뛰어든거에요. 안해보면 나중에 두고두고 후회할 것 같아서 말이죠
<Seony> 그래도 얼마 안남았으니 희망이 있네요.
<Seony> 많이 남았으면 계속 적자운영해야하니 힘들었을텐데..
<lexlove2> 지금 생각해보니 쫌 무모한 도전이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 뜨허...
<readytoact> -_-.. 역시 10.04
<Seony> 무모해야 성공도 하죠 ㅎㅎ 곧 좋은 소식 있길 바랄께요
<readytoact> Seony : (__)
<Seony> readytoact: 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> 네 꼭 성공해서 노하우 가르쳐드릴께요 ^^
<readytoact> 앗 써니님.. 이젠 써니님을 보면 생각나는게 하나 더 있습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<readytoact> 하와이 파이브 오 -0-
<Seony> 아... 미드...
<lexlove2> Seony, 그래서 내년에 학교 한번 더 다닐려고 해요. 경영학으로
<Seony> lexlove2: 좋은 생각 같네요. 특히 마케팅 배우면 많이 도움되실 거에요
<lexlove2> 그냥 얼렁뚱땅 운영하는 것보다 제대로 알고 운영하고 싶어요. 또 시행착오를 줄이고 싶기도 하구요
<Seony> 사실 비지니스에서 제일 중요한 건, 결국 사람 부리는 것이더라구요..
<lexlove2> 제일 어려운 것이군요
<lexlove2> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<imsu> 아 춥다~!~!~!
<grr> imsu: 반팔로 회사에 있어요 = =
<imsu> grr, 헐 완전 부럽다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 저도 이럴땐 회사 다니고 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아우으...
<yemharc> 살아계신분?
<grr> yemharc: 저요
<grr> yemharc: 야근의 동반자 grr
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr: 전 오늘 철야
<yemharc> 간만....은 아니고 간만의 강제(!!)철야네요
<yemharc> (...12월은 무조건 12시 전에 퇴근하려 했는데..)
<grr> ...
<grr> 어제 9시에 퇴근하면서
<grr> 이야 손나 일찍간다 좋아하고 갔는데..
<grr> 어머니가 전화로 (....) 그러시던;
<grr> 난 나름 일찍간다고 좋다고 전화했는데 ;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 지금 회사 일정이 개판이라
<yemharc> 아마 내년 2월까지 x고생하지 싶어요
<grr>  /.\;
<grr> 전 연봉협상만 좋으면 뭐...
<grr> X밭에서 구르든..
<grr> ...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 야근밭에서 굴러도 연봉만 높다면야........인가요
<yemharc> "연봉만 높아진다면 회사에서 화석이 되리라!!" by grr
<grr> yemharc: 아 물론 연봉이 높아지면 딴생각해야죠 (여기 아니면 갈때 없을까봐? )
<grr> yemharc: 사실 돈보다는 제가 원하는 조건에 맞는거에요 지금 여기서 하는일이
<imsu> 먼저 들어가 보겠습니다 ^^
<imsu> 수고들 하시와용 ㅋㅋ
<gudtjddn> 안녕하세여
<gudtjddn> 다들 잠수이신가 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 네
<gudtjddn> 블루님
<gudtjddn> 악..잠수신가 다시 ㅠ
<Barami> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<gudtjddn> 저..
<gudtjddn> 한가지 우분투에 대해서
<gudtjddn> 여쭤봐두 될가요
<Barami> 그냥 떡밥을 던지세요.  그럼 낚일사람 많아요.
<bluedusk> 저 우분투가 먼가요?
<gudtjddn> ㅎㅎ 그럼 욕먹을거같아요
<gudtjddn> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 먹는건가.. 저녁 늦게 먹어서 배는 안고프지만..;
<gudtjddn> ..
<gudtjddn> 저 우분투에서
<gudtjddn> 한가지 질문좀 드리구 싶은데 괜찮을가요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 글쎄요..
<bluedusk> 아는사람이 대답해주실꺼에요
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라.;
<gudtjddn> 아..
<gudtjddn> 제가 지금
<gudtjddn> 서버.c랑 클라.c파일이 선배한테 받았던게있는데
<gudtjddn> 친구랑같이 친구가 서버하고 제가 클라하고
<gudtjddn> 채팅프로그램인데
<gudtjddn> 서버 열어서
<gudtjddn> 친구가 우분투에서 그냥 컴파일하고
<gudtjddn> 제가 친구 컴퓨터 아이피보고 포트..그냥 입력하고...name에 제 아뒤입력해서 하면
<gudtjddn> 거절되었다고 나와서요..
<gudtjddn> 당연히 아이피랑 포트설정을 서버쪽에서 해줘야
<gudtjddn> 하는건가요..?
<gudtjddn> 그냥 컴퓨터 ip랑 우분투에서  ip랑 호환되는게 아니에요..?
<bluedusk> 글쎄요.. 제가 대답해드릴 수 있는건 우분투 문제는 아닐꺼라는것뿐이..
<bluedusk> 선배에게 받았으니 선배에게 문의하시는게..;
<gudtjddn> 그 선배는
<gudtjddn> 했었ㄱ든용
<gudtjddn> 그래서 저희가 할려는데..
<gudtjddn> 웬지 아이피랑 포트 설정을 서버쪽에서
<gudtjddn> 해줘야 제가 접속할수잇을거같은데
<gudtjddn> ftp설정인가 그런거 해줘야하는지 궁금해서요..
<gudtjddn> 바라미님 혹시 아세여..?
<Barami> 서버쪽에서 공유기 쓰나요 ~_~
<gudtjddn> 음
<gudtjddn> 공유기 아니레여
<gudtjddn> 그런데
<gudtjddn> 포트설정이랑
<gudtjddn> 안해줬는데..
<gudtjddn> 포트설정도 해줘야 하는거죠? 아무거나 입력하면 안되는거죠?
<Barami> 서버에서 특정포트로 열었으면 다연히 그 포트번호로 접속해야하는건 당연지사죠.
<gudtjddn> 그런데
<gudtjddn> 서버쪽에서
<gudtjddn> 아무포트를 설정안해줬어요
<gudtjddn> 포트설정하는방법을 몰라서요.ㅠ
<Barami> -_-?
<gudtjddn> 포트설정 우분투 터미널에서
<gudtjddn> 해주는건가요..?
<Barami> 서버측 코드에 포트 주고 bind 했을꺼 아녀요.
<Barami> -_-
<gudtjddn> 아..잠시만요
<bluedusk> gudtjddn, http://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20port%20configuration&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CEQQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FIptablesHowTo&ei=gmffTt33KOyOiAf71YWrBQ&usg=AFQjCNFFTs0Rz136RmZcfTU9GHfRiotKBQ&cad=rjt
<gudtjddn> 바라미님
<grr> 소켓통신인거 같은데 프로그램 코드내에서 소켓을 생성할때 포트번호를 집어넣도록 되어 있습니다.
<grr> 해당 부분 찾아보세요
<gudtjddn> 아
<gudtjddn> 찾아볼게여 !
<gudtjddn> 그럼 아이피는
<gudtjddn> 그컴퓨터 그냥 아이피로 하면 되는건가요?
<gudtjddn> 아니면 우분투에서 ftp로 아이피 설정을 할당해야하는건가요..?
<Barami> ..;; ftp로 아이피 설정은 안해요 :)
<Barami> 공유기 사용안한다니 공인아이피로 접속하면 되겠죠. :)
<gudtjddn> 아하..
<gudtjddn> 리눅스에서
<gudtjddn> 현재 아이피는
<gudtjddn> 어떻게 확인해야해여..? vm웨어가 서버쪽이 아니라
<gudtjddn> 서버쪽에서 vm웨어로 안깔고
<gudtjddn> 그냥 리눅스 운영체제를 깔아버려서..
<gudtjddn> 윈도는 그냥ipconfig하면 되는데...흠
<bluedusk> ifconfig
<gudtjddn> 터미널에서
<gudtjddn> 그냥 치면되는거에요?
<gudtjddn> No command 'ipconfig' found, did you mean
<gudtjddn> 터미널에서 치면
<gudtjddn> 이렇게 나와서용..
<bluedusk> ifconfig
<gudtjddn> 아 if구나
<gudtjddn> 거기서
<gudtjddn> inet어드레스가
<gudtjddn> 컴퓨터 아이피에요?
<bluedusk> netstat -antp
<gudtjddn> 아하
<gudtjddn> 친구랑 지금 계쏙 해보구있어요 ㅎ
<gudtjddn> 정말 답변 감사합니다 ㅠ
<gudtjddn> 이걸..2주일째
<gudtjddn> 까페만 돌아다니다 오늘 우연찮게 오게 됬는데..
<gudtjddn> tcp_connect fail: Connection refused
<gudtjddn> 이렇게나오는데 아..
<gudtjddn> 그런데 클라도 방화벽 있으면 안되나요?
<gudtjddn> 서버만 방화벽 풀면 되는거죠?
<gudtjddn> 가셧다..ㅠ
<grr> gudtjddn: 서버쪽의 방화벽을 풀어야 합니다
<gudtjddn> 아..
<gudtjddn> 클라는
<gudtjddn> 상관없죠?
<gudtjddn> 서버쪽에서
<gudtjddn> 방화벽풀때
<gudtjddn> 이것만해주면
<gudtjddn> sudp ufw disable
<grr> gudtjddn: 클라역시 풀어주세요
<gudtjddn> 풀리는거 맞지 않나여,,>
<gudtjddn> 제가
<gudtjddn> 공유기쓰는데
<gudtjddn> 공유기는 못풀지 않나요 ㅠ?
<grr> gudtjddn: 공유기 설정에서 포트포워딩 설정 해주세요
<gudtjddn> 공유기설정이란게 그
<gudtjddn> 주소창에 아이피 치고
<gudtjddn> 말씀하시는건가요..?
<gudtjddn> 비번 어드민치고 들어가는곳
<grr> 일반적으로 그런형식이 많죠. 공유기 메뉴얼 보고 찾으셔서 포트포워딩 설정 해주세요
<gudtjddn> 포트포워딩을 어떤식으로
<gudtjddn> 설정을해줘야하는거에요..?
<gudtjddn> 그런데 제가 알기론 서버만 공유기풀면 되는건줄 알았는데..아니에요?
<grr> 공유기를 푼다는게 뭘 말하시는건가요?
<grr> 1. 공유기 포트포워딩 설정을 서버프로그램의 port 번호를 서버쪽 PC의 IP로 지정한다. 2. 서버 프로그램이 실행되는 컴퓨터의 방화벽을 푼다.
<grr> 일단 이렇게 해보세요
<gudtjddn> grr님
<gudtjddn> 혹시 계세요..?
<gudtjddn> 공유기는 그냥
<gudtjddn> 우분투에서 firewall에서
<gudtjddn> 그냥 on해놓고 둘다 allow해놓으면
<gudtjddn> 풀리는거 아닌가요..?
<Barami> 네떡은 외부-> 공유기 -> 컴퓨터 이렇게 들어오죠.
<gudtjddn> 그럼
<gudtjddn> 어떤부분이
<Barami> 컴퓨터의 방화벽을 풀었다 해도 공유기에서 막으면 뭐..
<gudtjddn> 아..
<gudtjddn> 그럼
<gudtjddn> 공유기 포트포워딩을
<gudtjddn> 어떻게해주는거지 아..ㅠ
<gudtjddn> 아 nat설정에서
<gudtjddn> 포트포워딩왔는데
<gudtjddn> 서버파일의
<gudtjddn> 포트번호만
<gudtjddn> 추가해주면
<gudtjddn> 되는건가요?
<yemharc> 구글에서 [ 공유기모델명 포트포워딩 ] 하면 대부분 나옵니다.
<Barami> 그러겠죠 ~_~
<gudtjddn> 지금 포트포워딩설정에
<gudtjddn> 들어왔는데용
<gudtjddn> tcp로 해줘야해여? udp로
<gudtjddn> 해줘야해여..?
<yemharc> 그러니까 찾으면 바로 나옵니다
<gudtjddn> 냅
<gudtjddn> 아 그런데
<gudtjddn> 공유기가..
<gudtjddn> 누나방에있는데..
<gudtjddn> 누나 자고있는데..
<yemharc> 공유기 설정페이지 들어가면 모델명이랑 다 나오잖아요
<Barami> 공유기 페이지 접속하면 되죠.
<gudtjddn> 그런데 리눅스에서
<gudtjddn> firewall에서
<gudtjddn> on이면
<gudtjddn> 공유기를
<gudtjddn> 아니 방화벽을
<gudtjddn> 키는게 아닌가요?
<Barami> 공유기는 공유기, 컴터는 컴터죠.
<Barami> 집에 현관문 있다고 님 방문은 없나요 ~_~
<gudtjddn> 아흠...
<gudtjddn> 포트포워딩에서
<gudtjddn> 제꺼아이피치고 그 소스에 짜여진 포트
<gudtjddn> 추가해주고
<gudtjddn> 했는데..
<gudtjddn> 이게 끝이지 않나 ㅠㅠ 왜안되지...아..
<Barami> 방문 열어놨다고 현관문 안열어주면 못들어오는거죠.
<grr> 포트 포워딩 하는 IP는 서버프로그램이 동작하는 PC의 IP로 하셨나요?
<gudtjddn> 아 제아이피를
<gudtjddn> 넣는게 아니에요..?
<grr> 공유기를 사용하면 NAT 형식으로 되기때문에 포트포워딩이라는 별도의 조작이 필요하게 됩니다
<grr> 포트포워딩은 서버쪽 IP로 하셔야해요
<gudtjddn> 서버쪽 아이피가
<gudtjddn> 192.168.0.2인데
<gudtjddn> 그리고 서버파일의 포트가 2402이면
<gudtjddn> 저걸 추가해주는게 맞는건가..
<grr> 네 맞아요
<gudtjddn> 그런데
<grr> 우선 하나좀 물어볼께요
<gudtjddn> 넵
<grr> 지금 망 구성이 어떻게 되어있는건가요? 공유기에 PC한대 물려있고 거기에 VMWARE로 서버를 돌리고 있는건가요?
<gudtjddn> 네
<gudtjddn> 한대는 노트북 한대는
<grr> 그리고 접속하는 클라이언트는 자신의 PC에서 하는건가요 외부에서 접속하는건가요?
<gudtjddn> 제꺼 데스크탑이구요
<gudtjddn> 제가 클라고 서버는
<gudtjddn> 공유기가 아니에요
<gudtjddn> 그리고 클라인 저는
<gudtjddn> vm웨어로
<gudtjddn> 하구있어요..
<grr> 그럼 공유기 1대에
<gudtjddn> 2개가
<gudtjddn> 물려있어요
<grr> 노트북, pc , vmware를 물린거네요?
<gudtjddn> 네
<grr> 그상태에서 서로 테스트를 할때는 포트포워딩을 해줄 필요는 없어요
<grr> 서버쪽의 방화벽만 풀어주면 되보이네요
<gudtjddn> 그런데
<gudtjddn> 공유기를 쓰는 저는
<gudtjddn> 방화벽을 왜 포트포워딩을 해줄필요가
<gudtjddn> 없는거에요??
<grr> 음
<grr> 공유기의 동작은 NAT 라는 방식을 사용해요
<grr> IP공유기는 말 그대로 IP하나를 여러대 PC에서 사용하는거에요
<grr> 그런데 이 IP는 하나인데 같은 IP를 여러 PC에서 쓸수는 없지요
<gudtjddn> 네
<grr> 그래서 꼼수로 등장하게 되었는데, 패킷의 IP헤더에 보면 포트번호가 있는데 이걸 이용해서, 만약 공인ip가 10.10.10.10 인데 공유기 ip가 192.168.0.2 이면
<grr> 밖으로 나갈때는 10.10.10.10 으로 나가지만
<grr> 공유기 내부에서는 192.168.0.2 가 보낸 포트를 기억하고 있다가, 10.10.10.10 에 해당 포트 패킷이 들어오면 그걸 다시 192.168.0.2로 재전송 하게되요
<gudtjddn> 아....
<grr> 그런방식이다보니 갑자기 의문의 포트가 외부에서 들어오면 drop하게 되죠
<grr> 그래서 포트포워드 설정으로 해당 IP를 지정해주면, 해당 포트로 들어오는 패킷은 모두 해당 IP주소로 보내게되요
<gudtjddn> 아..
<grr> 그러니까 이건 외부망과 통신을 하기 위해서는 포트포워딩을 해줘야하는데... 현재 사용하시고 계시는 환경은 내부망이에요
<gudtjddn> 아 그런데
<gudtjddn> 지금 계속
<gudtjddn> 하구있는데
<gudtjddn> tcp_connect fail: Connection refused
<grr> 그래서 패킷이 박(up link)쪽에서 공유기로 들어와서 뿌리는게 아니라 공유기에 패킷이 도달하면 바로 스위칭을 하기때문에 설정할 필요가 없어요
<bluedusk> 저같은 컴맹은 봐도 모르겠네요..
<gudtjddn> 왜 이렇게 뜨는지 모르겠네여 아.ㅠㅠ 정말 미치겠네
<bluedusk> 자야지
<grr> 정확한 포트를 입력하신게 맞는지 모르겠네요
<gudtjddn> 네 소스파일에
<Barami> 음..  현 구성이 어떻게 되있는지 봐야겠죠.
<gudtjddn> 포트가
<gudtjddn> 2402로
<gudtjddn> 설정되있거든용..
<grr> 클리이언트로 2402로 요청하나요?
<gudtjddn> 넹
<gudtjddn> ./chat_cli 192.168.0.2 2402 gudtjddn
<gudtjddn> 이렇게 첫는데
<gudtjddn> 저렇게 나와요..
<Barami> vmware 안의 게스트에서 서버를 돌리고 있나요?
<gudtjddn> 서버쪽은
<gudtjddn> vm웨어 아니에요
<grr> 별도로 노트북에 붙여 놨다네요
<gudtjddn> 서버파일안에
<gudtjddn> 포트2402로 설정해놧으면
<gudtjddn> 서버쪽 컴퓨터에서요
<gudtjddn> 그런데
<gudtjddn> 2402포트를
<gudtjddn> 추가해줘야하 는건가여?
<grr> 2402 포트를 어디에 추가한다는 말씀이신지요
<gudtjddn> 아 아닌가..ㅠㅠ
<gudtjddn> grr님 정말 죄송한데 혹시 원격한번만으로 좀
<gudtjddn> 봐주실수 없을가요...
<grr> 저도 일하는 중이라서요 야근중입니다 -_-
<gudtjddn> 아하
<grr> 컴파일 걸어놓고 잠깐잠깐 보는게 전부에요
<gudtjddn> 아하..
<bluedusk> 우왕
<gudtjddn> 아흠..도대체
<gudtjddn> 어느부분이
<gudtjddn> 잘못됫는지를
<bluedusk> 원격은 도대체 어떻게 ..-_-
<gudtjddn> 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<gudtjddn> 네이트온으로요..ㅠㅠ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 네이트 원격 안되던데..
<Barami> 리눅이라 네이트 원격을 못써요 ~_~
<Barami> 냐하.
<gudtjddn> 아...ㅎ
<gudtjddn> 전 vm웨어라 ㅠㅠ
<gudtjddn> rmfjsepdu
<gudtjddn> 그런데여
<gudtjddn> 리눅스에서
<gudtjddn> firewall 에서
<gudtjddn> off되야
<gudtjddn> 방화벽이
<gudtjddn> 꺼지는게 맞지않나요
<Barami> 서버로 설정해둔 노트북 구성이 어떻게 되죠?
<Barami> 지금 리눅스가 돌아가고 있는건가요 ~_~
<gudtjddn> 넹
<gudtjddn> 서버쪽 하는 사람 컴은
<gudtjddn> 데스크탑이에요
<gudtjddn> 그런데 vm웨어 안쓰고 그냥
<Barami> 님은 윈도 데탑에 뱀웨어로 리눅스 깔아놓고
<Barami> 그안에서 접속?
<gudtjddn> 넹
<bluedusk> http://temp.crois.net/Screenshot/2011-12-07_Probook4330s_3.0.0-13-generic_x86_64_1323268112.jpg
<bluedusk> 뱀웨어 네트워크 nat로 돼있는거 아니에요?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 왠지 그런듯한 필이
<gudtjddn> 그거
<gudtjddn> 어디서봐요..?
<Barami> 뱀웨어 내부에서 netstat -rn 쳐보세요.
<gudtjddn> 넵
<gudtjddn> No command 'nestat' found, did you mean:
<Barami> netstat
<gudtjddn> 네 나왔어요
<Barami> 뿌려보세요.
<gudtjddn> 블루님처럼 저거 사진 어떻게 주소로 바로 올리지..
<Barami> 그냥 http://imageshack.us/ 여기 쓰세요.
<Barami> ~_~
<gudtjddn> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<gudtjddn> 0.0.0.0         192.168.192.2   0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
<gudtjddn> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth0
<gudtjddn> 192.168.192.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<gudtjddn> 이렇게떠용
<Barami> 그럼 뱀웨어 말고.
<Barami> 윈도에서 ip주소 확인해서 뿌려봐요.
<gudtjddn> 그런데 저기 바람이님이 해주신거에 어케 쓰는거에요?
<Barami> 그냥 이미지 올리면 되는거죠.
<bluedusk> http://moment.pe.kr/gnu/bbs/board.php?bo_table=tip_tech&wr_id=27
<bluedusk> 여기 봐보세요
<gudtjddn> vmware네트워크 vmnet8:도있구
<gudtjddn> vment1도 있는데
<gudtjddn> 전에 한번깔아서
<gudtjddn> 2개가 할당되고있는건가..
<gudtjddn> 아 이미지 주소로 어케뿌리지 ㅠ.ㅠ
<Barami> 그냥 이미지 파일을 저 사이트에서 업로드 하면.
<Barami> 이미지가 올라간 페이지로 가는데 거기 주소 가져다 여기다 뿌리세요.
<gudtjddn> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img15/4850/33545041.jpg&via=mupload&newlp=1
<gudtjddn> 보셧어욥..?
<Barami> 에에..
<gudtjddn> 잘못된거에요??
<Barami> 역시 뱀웨어에서 NAT 구성하고 있네요.
<gudtjddn> 아..
<gudtjddn> 그런데 제 상식으로는
<gudtjddn> 클라는
<gudtjddn> 원래 방화벽 필요없고 서버쪽만
<gudtjddn> 방화벽을 풀면
<bluedusk> ...
<gudtjddn> 클라는 아무상관없이 가능한걸루
<gudtjddn> 알구있었거든요..
<bluedusk> nat와 브릿지 네트워크 차이부터 한번 찾아보세요
<gudtjddn> 그럼
<gudtjddn> 접속이 안되는 이유가
<gudtjddn> 저때문인거에요,..?
<grr> 전 이만 퇴근해 보겠습니다
<grr> 수고들하세요
<bluedusk> 전 이만 퇴근해 보겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 수고들하세요
<gudtjddn> grr님 아까 답변 감사합니다..
<gudtjddn> 들가세여..ㅠ~
<gudtjddn> 바람님
<Barami> 에?
<gudtjddn> 그럼 제가 방화벽을 풀어야
<gudtjddn> 접속이 되는거에요?
<bluedusk> 방화벽이랑 상관없어요
<Barami> 방화벽은 이제 무관계..
<gudtjddn> 아..
<gudtjddn> 그럼 서버쪽에서
<gudtjddn> 아이피나 포트 문제인거에요?
<bluedusk> nat와 브릿지 네트웍 차이부터 찾아보시라구요
<bluedusk> 그게 문제라구요
<Barami> bluedusk//그건 이제 상관 없을듯 합니다.
<gudtjddn> 그 문제가 방화벽 nat문제 아닌가요..?
<Barami> 어차피 라우팅 테이블 보면 공유기까지 올라갔다가 노트북까지 보내지는거 같으니..
<bluedusk> 그럼 핑은 나가요?
<Barami> 뱀웨어 내부에서 ping 192.1568.0.2 해보세요.
<gudtjddn> 1568이요?
<Barami> 오타..;
<Barami> 서버 ip로
<gudtjddn> 네
<gudtjddn> 아 넵
<gudtjddn> 계속
<gudtjddn> 글시가
<gudtjddn> 뜬데용
<bluedusk> 아 진짜 자야지
<gudtjddn> 64바이트 프롬 192 168 0 2
<Barami> 뿌려보시던지 스샷을 주시던지..;;
<gudtjddn> 잠시만욥
<gudtjddn> 바람이님
<gudtjddn> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img408/3673/96614858.jpg&via=mupload&newlp=1
<gudtjddn> 올렸어욥
<Barami> 쩝.. 혹 서버컴 에서 chat_cli 로 접속해보셨나요 ~_~
<gudtjddn> 서버컴에서
<gudtjddn> 클라로 접속한다는게
<gudtjddn> 무슨말인지 모르겠어요 ㅠ
<Barami> 서버컴에서 chat_cli localhost 2402 xxx 로 접속해보세요 ~_~
<gudtjddn> xxx는
<gudtjddn> 이름이에요?
<gudtjddn> 그니깐 자기가 서버열고 자기가 클라로 접속하라는
<gudtjddn> 말씀이신거에요?
<Barami> 아뇨..
<Barami> 서버로 쓰고 있는 놋북에서 chat_cli 돌려보셨나구요.;
<gudtjddn> 컴파일이요?
<gudtjddn> 아니면..제가 서버하구 서버쪽에서 클라로
<Barami> 뭐 컴파일을 하던..
<gudtjddn> 해보았냐는 뜻인거에요?
<Barami> 아니.. 일단 서버가 돌아가는지 부터 확인을 해야죠.
<Barami> 외부 접속을 떠나서.
<gudtjddn> 그럼 어떻게 해야하는거에요?
<gudtjddn> 서버열고
<Barami> -_-;;;
<gudtjddn> 서버컴에서 다시
<Barami> 데탑을 서버로 쓰고 있죠?
<gudtjddn> 넵
<gudtjddn> 둘다 데탑인데 서버쪽은
<gudtjddn> 공유기 아니에욥
<Barami> 다른 컴에서 다른컴으로 접속하라는게 아니라.
<Barami> 자시 자신에게 접속해봤냐 이거에요.;
<gudtjddn> 아..
<gudtjddn> 그런데 ./chat_serv하면
<gudtjddn> wait for client
<gudtjddn> 나온다는데여 그상태에서
<Barami> 콘솔 하나 더 열면 되자나요.
<Barami> 아니면 chat_serv &
<gudtjddn> 터이널 하나 더 열라는 말씀이에요?
<Barami> 에에.
<gudtjddn> 아하
<gudtjddn> 그럼 터미널 하나 더열면
<gudtjddn> 거기서
<gudtjddn> 클라꺼 gcc하고
<gudtjddn> 접속하는거죠?
<Barami> ㅇㅇ
<gudtjddn> 아 그런데
<gudtjddn> 서버쪽에서
<gudtjddn> 데스크탑으로 서버를 열고
<gudtjddn> 노트북으로
<gudtjddn> 무선인터넷잡으면
<gudtjddn> 그게 공유기로 바끼는건가
<gudtjddn> 아닌가....
<gudtjddn> 자기컴에서
<gudtjddn> 터미널 하나 더 켜서
<gudtjddn> 접속하니깐
<gudtjddn> 된데요..
<gudtjddn> 왜 나는 안되지..
<Barami> 서버컴에는 방화벽이 있나요 ~_~?
<gudtjddn> 서버컴에 방화벽을
<gudtjddn> 해제하는게
<gudtjddn> 그 명령어
<gudtjddn> 한개만 치면
<gudtjddn> 되는거 아니에요?
<gudtjddn> sudp ufw disable
<gudtjddn> 이거치고
<gudtjddn> firewall 가서 off로
<gudtjddn> 해놓았다는데..
<gudtjddn> 그 2개만 설정해줬거든용..
<gudtjddn> 바람님 서버쪽에서
<gudtjddn> 데스크탑말고
<gudtjddn> 노트북으로
<gudtjddn> 해서 해봣는데
<gudtjddn> 접속 된다는데
<gudtjddn> 그럼 제 문제인거죠 ㅠ?
<gudtjddn> 아 그럼
<gudtjddn> 바람님
<gudtjddn> 마지막 한개만
<gudtjddn> 여쭤봐두 될가요
<gudtjddn> 상욱님
<gudtjddn> am님
<gudtjddn> yem님..~
<gudtjddn> 가셧군..~
<gudtjddn> 크렘님
<gudtjddn> 다들 잠수신가 ㅠ.ㅠ
<noth> 아 카메라 때문에 지금 퇴근하네요 휴!!
<noth> hello
<cheayuncho> 하음...시험어제끝나고 어제 컴퓨터가 이상해져서
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-08
<Cobuntu_office> 흠
<Cobuntu_office> 강의하러 가야지
<grr> hi
<noth> hello
<razGon_GNM> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> 점심 다가오고 있어서 그런지 아무도 없으시군요.
<Work^Seony> 재밌는 말이 있네요...
<Work^Seony> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<Work^Seony> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ubuntu 여기 가면 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 일복이 터졌습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 왜?>
<imsu> 프로그램 알바 끝나면 또 들어올거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오
<imsu> 얼른 끝내야 해요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 잠 다잤다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 난 퇴근. 집에서 보자
<imsu> 넵
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 조심히 들어가세요 ^^
<razGon_GNM> 아웅. 진짜...!!
<razGon_GNM> 미치겠네요.
<razGon_GNM> 처음부터 말하든가.
<yemharc> ?
<razGon_GNM> 치료받을때는 다른 말 안하다가 치료 받고 돈이 없다 해서 월요일 돌아오실때 돈 주세요 그리했는데. 돌아가서 부인에게 말해서 비싸다고  말해놓구 부인은 와서 큰소리 돈도 안내고 병원와서 큰소리하고 도주.
<yemharc> 에.......그거 신고해도 될거같은데요
<yemharc> 좀 노린듯한 냄새가......
<razGon_GNM> 몇백만원도 아니고 단지 몇만원에.
<razGon_GNM> 신고하면 안되요.
<razGon_GNM> 병원이미지 깎임.
<yemharc> ㄲ.....그것도 그렇네요
<razGon_GNM> 요즘 의사들의 가장 않좋은 이미지. 돈만 밝히는 의사들
<razGon_GNM> 원하든 원치 않든 그런의사 되는 거임.
<yemharc> 사실 뭐, 어찌보면 이런건 돈 이전에 괘씸해서이긴 한데
<razGon_GNM> 참나 홍보관 같은데서는 몇십만원씩 버닝해서 지르시면서
<yemharc> 의사라는게 이렇든 저렇든 사람 목숨하고 연관되다 보니 더 그런거 같긴 하네요
<yemharc> jincreator: 오랜만이에요
<razGon_GNM> 어깨가 안올라가고 아파서 잠도 못주무신다고 해서 치료 1회 후에 어깨 올라가기 쉽고 통증도 완화 시켜 드렸더니만 그러네요.
<razGon_GNM> jincreator: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> 어깨 아프신분  증상을 알거든요. 저도 그증상이 있기에.
<razGon_GNM> 하지만, 그분 저에게 오실수 밖에 없을 겁니다.
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 다시 아플거임. 이미 어깨 많이 망가져서
<razGon_GNM> 너무 망가져서 제가 쓸수 있을 정도로만 만들어 드렸음.
<jincreator> yemharc: razGon_GNM: 네, 안녕하세요.
<razGon_GNM> 다른 병원가시면 금액 더 들거임.
<razGon_GNM> 아웅!
<am0c> 안녕하세영
<cheayuncho> 하암~!
<am0c> 하암~
<cheayuncho> 요상하게 4.4Ghz오버가안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 인텔번 15~19ㄹ회사이에서 블루스크린이 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 결국 4.2Ghz에서 타협보고 온도만 잘관리하게되엇네요
<cheayuncho_cli1> 가나다라마바사
<imsu> cheayuncho_cli1: 아저씨~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 썰렁~ 썰렁 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 제거 노트북 몇 일동안 키보드 안두드렸더니 먼지가 쌓였네요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> drake_kr: 계십니까
<imsu> Seony: 학교 다닐 때보다 더 열심히 코딩 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 역시 돈이 좋아 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 으윽...
<cheayuncho> imsu' 아까 부르셧나요?
<Seony> imsu: ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요? 첫눈오는 광주 아웃백에서 인사드립니다!
<razGon_OpQ> 첫눈이 오니 울와이프 스테이크가 땡긴다고 하네요.ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 축하드려여~ razGon_OpQ
<razGon_OpQ> Jasonjang: 아니요. 저는 이런날 집에 있고 시픈데요 흑축이왔기때문에
<razGon_OpQ> 혹시 에그 사용해보시는분?
<razGon_OpQ> 에그 쓸만한가요?
<jasonjang> 저요
<jasonjang> 예
<jasonjang> 장단점이 있지만, 쓸만합니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 단점이라면요?
<razGon_OpQ> 장점과요.
<jasonjang> 아뇨. 그건 제가 지금 시간 부족해서...
<jasonjang> 퇴청합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 차에서 와이파이 이녀석의 정체는 에그죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 아!예...
<razGon_OpQ> 즐퇴요^^
<DarkCircle> razGon_OpQ 광주에 첫눈이 온다니 엄청 부럽네요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 여긴 눈은 개뿔 =3
<razGon_OpQ> 첫눈은 결혼전의 로망일뿐 결혼하면 별거 없습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 외식의 핑계일뿐
<DarkCircle> 그래도 맘은 편하죠 -0-
<DarkCircle> ASKY드립하면서 맨날 커플타도 를 외치는것보단 (................................)
<razGon_OpQ> 커플되다보니 이건 노예생활
<razGon_OpQ> 내등에 빨대가 있는듯합니다
<DarkCircle> 뭐 결혼하고나면 돈 맘대로 못쓰고 내 취미생활 맘대로 못하고 그러는건 맞는듯 -ㅅ-
<razGon_OpQ> DarkCircle: 혹시 에그사용하세요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 안써요 -ㅠ-
<razGon_OpQ> 이젠 내맘대로 할겁니다!
<DarkCircle> 임수옹이 에그쓰실텐데
<razGon_OpQ> 아.
<DarkCircle> 에이 그래도 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 적어도 낭비는 줄쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 돈 생각없이 막쓰는것보단 낫다고 생각
<razGon_OpQ> 낭비요? 줄긴하죠..후....
<DarkCircle> 저도 뭐 정말 필요로 하는곳 아니면 돈 잘 안써요
<razGon_OpQ> 아이들 사교육이 없어졌으면 합니다
<DarkCircle> 오히려 막 쓸때쯤이면 누군가가 컨트롤 해줄 사람이 필요
<DarkCircle> 아이들 사교육은
<DarkCircle> "가정교육이 부실해서"가 맞는듯
<DarkCircle> 부모는 아이들 신경쓰기 싫어하고
<DarkCircle> 나중에 상황 뭐되면 애는 이미 망가져있음.
<razGon_OpQ> 이건 뭐 아주!
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 대체로 그런 애들 집안을 보면
<DarkCircle> 집안이 좀 어렵거나 그러더라고요
<razGon_OpQ> 인성교육은 이미 배제되기 시작하고 자본주의 입시교육시스템에 담겨져있죠
<DarkCircle> 무조건 몇등해서 의대법대가라 ㅈㄹ
<DarkCircle> 의대 현실을 모르는 부모들이 자식이 의대가면 인생 펼 줄 알아요
<DarkCircle> 입시보다 더 치열한 마당이 의대인데
<DarkCircle> 예전엔 어땠는지 모르겠지만
<DarkCircle> 요새는 고의적으로 낙제시켜버려요
<razGon_OpQ> 그러죠
<DarkCircle> 그 레지던트 밟는 애들 보면
<razGon_OpQ> 장난아닙니다. 후
<DarkCircle> 이등병 마냥 쫄래쫄래 따라다니는거 진짜 불쌍하던데
<razGon_OpQ> 영혼을 이미 팔았죠 그시점에는요
<DarkCircle> 처음에 의대 들어갈때는
<DarkCircle> 사람의 생명을 하나라도 더 건진다는 전인류적사명(?)을 띠고 들어가는데
<razGon_OpQ> 설마요 요즘은 안그래요
<DarkCircle> 시간이 지나면 지날수록 사람이 점점 생체실험 대상(?)쯤으로 보이게 되는경우도 있는듯 -ㅅ-
<razGon_OpQ> 부자되겠지 하다가 돈벌려면 전문의 전직을 해야한다
<razGon_OpQ> 하다가보니 서른
<razGon_OpQ> 밀린 군대 이자붙어서 36개월가고난뒤에 이제 좀해야겠다면
<DarkCircle> 진짜 잘해서 박사학위 받고 대학병원에서 조교수 부교수 정교수 되고 대학병원에서 자리 틀어앉아서 환자 진료 보고 수술집도하고 학생들 가르치고 하면 대박.
<razGon_OpQ> 이미 부채는 쭉밀려있죠
<DarkCircle> 요새 의대가 한학기에 1000만원인가 그러더라고요
<razGon_OpQ> 아니요 요즘은 의대는 하나로 몰려있습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 돈요
<razGon_OpQ> 돈...이거하나에 집중해있습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 상대적으로 의업의 경제적 지위가 낮아져서요
<DarkCircle> 밀린 등록금부터 땜빵치고 정신없이 버는데 집중될둡요
<DarkCircle> 요샌 개인병원도 어렵쟎아요
<razGon_OpQ> 먹고설아야지 하다가 부채 떠앉고 있는 노의사들 수두룩합니다
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 앞으로 더힘들어질게 눈에 보입니다
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 ...
<DarkCircle> 고령화사회가 되어가는 과정이다보니 ...
<DarkCircle> 앞으로 엌 소리도 못낼날이 올 것 같습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 거기서 맹점입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 노인인구가 많아지면 의사들이 돈벌겠지라는
<razGon_OpQ> 문제는 의사수는 정말많아집니다.
<DarkCircle> 우리나라가 이렇게 고령화사회가 되기 전에 미리부터 일본 후생성처럼 노령연금제도를 만들어놨어야 하는데
<razGon_OpQ> 의사들도 한의사꼴날겁니다
<DarkCircle> 이제 막 시작하니까 젊은층은 죽어나는거죠. 노년층은 아무것도 하는것이 없는건 아니지만 다들 일하고 싶어하는 상황에서도
<DarkCircle> 취업을 할데가 없으니 ...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 요새 수도권에서 흔히 일어나는게 폐지줍다가 빈병줍다가 페트병 줍다가 싸웁니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 2000년의 의료파업 다시한번올겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 웃긴건 그거 수십키로 모아놔도 얼마 못받습니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 아마도 웬지 그럴 느낌이 납니다.
<DarkCircle> 동네 병원중에 환자가 그나마 어느정도 모이는 병원은 그나마 할만한 수준이고
<DarkCircle> 어지간한 병원은 사실상 파탄나있는 상황이라 봐도 되죠
<razGon_OpQ> 저도 간당간당합니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 바람훅불면 망....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 회사로 보면 제무구조 아웃인...
<razGon_OpQ> 지금 의료 체계는 완전히 무너져있습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 인큐베이터요 미숙아를 위한 도구는 일반병원에 없습니다. 대학병원만..그것도포화입니다
<razGon_OpQ> 인큐베이터 안할려고 합니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 병원유지가 안됩니다
<razGon_OpQ> 밥먹구오겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 헐 ... 인큐베이터는 일단 유지비용부터가 비싸죠 (...)
<Seony> 아.. 혹시 MASM 피보나치 수열 재귀로 짠거 소스 좀 구할 수 없을까요.
<Seony> 어떻게 된게 죄다 레포트월드 뭐시기 이런데서만 나오고...
<Seony> 다들 돈독이 올랐는지..
<drake_kr> 발표 끝나고 집에 왔심다
<drake_kr> Seony: beroset에 있는거는 아닌건가유 http://www.beroset.com/asm/fibo-masm.asm
<Seony> drake_kr: 이거 MASM이 아니라서요 ㅎㅎ 암튼 감사합니다.
<Seony> 아... 직접 짜야하나... 무쟈게 귀찮네요
<drake_kr> yemharc: 토요일 5시 공단역 감
<yemharc> 00
<yemharc> 아......
<yemharc> 설정은 다 되어 있는데 왜 안돌아갈까요....
<drake_kr> 설정은 다 해놓고 실행은 안 시켰다던가?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 어..... 그니까 passenger로 레일즈 서버 돌리는건데
<yemharc> 그냥 먹통......
<drake_kr> 흠..
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ 드디어 만나러 갑니다. 흑축!
<drake_kr> irc에 흑축이 3명 청축이 2명..
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ 혹시 갈축이나 적축있나요?
<drake_kr> 전 청축 갈축을 쓰고 있는데 집에서 쓰는건 청축입니다.
<drake_kr> 갈축은 들고다니는거구요.
<razGon_OpQ> 들고 다녀요?
<razGon_OpQ> 오! 멋지네요
<DarkCircle> 문득 생각해봤는데 ...
<DarkCircle> nasm2masm 같은 프로그램이 있다면 굳이 masm으로 직접 짤 필요가 있을까 하고 생각을 =ㅅ=
<lexlove2> T.T I don't write hangle.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 피보나치 프로그램 쉽게 짜버린담에
<DarkCircle> nasm 코드로 뽑아주고 masm코드로 변환 =3
<DarkCircle> lexlove2 / You should better to install gnome 3 and restart to take an effect
<lexlove2> DarkCircle, Okey
<DarkCircle> lexlove2 / GNOME 3 will makes you be free :D
<DarkCircle> 낚았 -ㅅ-v
<lexlove2> ^^ 이제 됩니다
<lexlove2> 광주근처 나주도 눈옵니다. 첫눈~~~
<yemharc> 음...
<lexlove2> ㅠㅠ 그러나 지금까지 일했답니다.
<lexlove2> 이제 눈맞으러 퇴근합니다~~~~~
<lexlove2> razGon_GNM, 광주 어디 병원이세요? 광주라니깐 괜히 관심이...
<lexlove2> 앗 대답 못듣고 눈맞으러 갑니다. ^^
<drake_kr> 이거 답변 괜히 했나.. http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=20350
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 이거 어이없네....
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<yemharc> 당장 내일 검수 넣는데 보내온 rails서버 스크립트에 에러와 버그.......
<yemharc> 그리고 수정은 제가....... (어?!)
<razGon_GNM> 아 가셨네요...
<razGon_GNM> 흑축을 연결하고 돌아 왔는데.
<razGon_GNM> 방금전에 운전하고 왔습니다...ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 이거 여느 키보드와 다른데요?
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 부드러운 키감과 멋진 반발력..
<razGon_GNM> 치는 리듬감도 있고요.,
<razGon_GNM> 무엇보다 예전과 달리 정확히 찍히는 이느낌!!
<razGon_GNM> drake_kr: 좋은 추천 감사합니다.
<razGon_GNM> ^^
<razGon_GNM> 오...!!
<razGon_GNM> 게임함 해봐야겠습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 잡니다
<yemharc> drake_kr: 발표 수고하셨어요
<DarkCircle> 드레이크옹 겨우 몇시간밖에 못주무시고 거의 버닝을 ..........
<razGon_GNM> bluedusk: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_linear> wasikevin:hello! ni hao ma?
<wasikevin> razGon_linear, wo hen hao .  :-D
<razGon_linear> ^^;;
<bluedusk> ni hao?
<razGon_linear> MY chinese is very short,
<wasikevin> razGon_linear, you are amazing.
<razGon_linear> please understand my rare expression
<razGon_linear> ^^;;
<wasikevin> bluedusk, it mean"how are you dong".
<bluedusk> wasikevin, ok, i'm fine thanks
<razGon_linear> okok wo hen hao = how are U doing.^^
<razGon_linear> I visited TW in 2007 d/t conference
<bluedusk> razGon_linear, what is d/t conference?
<razGon_linear> oral pathology
<razGon_linear> 口腔病理學
<razGon_linear> but my job in TW is tour guide
<razGon_linear> I impressed cable car in zoo to maokong
<bluedusk> i'm going to sleep
<bluedusk> good bye everyone
<bluedusk> have nice dream
<razGon_linear> 안녕히 주무세요.
<razGon_linear> 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<razGon_linear> see again~!!
<razGon_linear> I hope to visit TW because of the education of my children
<razGon_linear> some day, I will do!
<DarkCircle> -0- ...
<DarkCircle> .....................................................................................
<DarkCircle> grr , 냐오마 =3
<razGon_linear> museum, zoo, Yaryu Ocean Park, Tiruger valley and Dansui's sunset
<razGon_linear> DarkCircle: 영어하려니 힘드네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_linear> 머리속이 하얗게 된다는...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_linear> DarkCircle: 잠수중이십니까?
<DarkCircle> 아뇽 -0-
<DarkCircle> 화장실 다녀왔다능
<razGon_linear> 저 타이프 함 해봐야 합니다. ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 헐
<razGon_linear> 흑축을 장착하고 타이핑하는 중.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ 키보드자랑 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_linear> 대만족.ㅎ
<razGon_linear> 기계식 키보드 치고는 미디어 달린거 구할려니 힘들었는데. 이녀석이 걸리네요.
<razGon_linear> ㅎ
<oming> 힝~ 저에게도 키보드를...
<cheayuncho> 와 자랑왕이시다
<DarkCircle> 전 IBM Model M 기종을 어디서 구할 수 있다면 구했으면 좋겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_linear> 원래 드레이크님은 갈축이나 백축 쓰라고 했는데... 흑축을 사버렸음.ㅋ
<razGon_linear> 헉.
<DarkCircle> 키 하나 칠때마다 철컹~ 하는 소리가 남.
<cheayuncho> 누구는 저렴한 9000원짜리 마트표키보드쓰는데
<razGon_linear> 헉. 다 숨어 있다는
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 드르륵 딸깍딸깍은 식상함...
<DarkCircle> 철판 튕기는 소리도 나야 제맛.
<razGon_linear> cheayuncho: 저도 원래는 그랬다는. 근데. 드레이크님에게 그리고 서니님에게 세뇌당했다는...
<bluedusk> 전 ibm model z 시리즈 써보고 싶은데..
<razGon_linear> 느낌은 펜타그래프 키보드가 느낌은 좋구요.
<razGon_linear> 근데 게임할때 반발감이 있어서 키치는 맛이 있네요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 키보드 얕으면 손 아파요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_linear> 빠른 타자치시는 군요^^
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 키가 무거운게 깊숙히 들어가야 제맛.
<razGon_linear> 저는 타자가 너무 느려서요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 피아노정도로 키가 무거워야돼요
<razGon_linear> 그냥 저냥 가볍게 치는게 좋더군요.
<DarkCircle> 흑축 얼마나 무겁나요?
<razGon_linear> 별루요.
<DarkCircle> 흑축 키압이 꽤 되는걸로 아는데
<DarkCircle> 별루시라니 실망이네 ㄱ- 쩝 ...
<razGon_linear> 손으로 느껴질만한데요.
<razGon_linear> 민감도가 있어서 가볍게만 눌러도 잘쳐집니다.
<razGon_linear> 제가 타이프도 별루 안치고 해서요. ^^;;
<DarkCircle> 피아노 건반에 맞먹는 키압 정도 되면 되게 조용해져요
<razGon_linear> 반발감은 있습니다.
<razGon_linear> 아... 그정도는 있는 듯합니다.
<razGon_linear> 피아노보다 약간 가벼운.
<razGon_linear> 전자 키보드 누르는 느낌 정도 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 전 너무 키가 가벼워서 ...
<DarkCircle> 전자키보드는 너무 가볍구요
<DarkCircle> 진짜 그랜드 피아노 키압정도 되면
<razGon_linear> 왜 기계식 치시는 분들이 텐키리스 원하는지 알겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 손목을 써서 쳐야 될 정도.
<razGon_linear> 거의 이 반경내에서 움직이게 구조가 되어 있네요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 텐키 들어가면
<DarkCircle> 손목이 피곤해져요 =ㅅ=
<razGon_linear> 방향키가 최대 반경.
<razGon_linear> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_linear> 동선이 길어지니요.
<razGon_linear> 멤브레인때는 별루 못느꼈는데.
<DarkCircle> 사실 그 옆 화살표 키랑 특수키도 없어야됨.
<razGon_linear> 기계식은 왜 텐키리스하는지 이해가 됩니다.ㅎ
<razGon_linear> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_linear> 동감.
<DarkCircle> 손목이 좌우로 안틀어지니까 편하지 않아용?
<DarkCircle> 팔도 막 이리저리 움직일일도 없고.
<razGon_linear> 이전에 있던 키보드는 7년된 미디어 키보드인데요.
<oming> 삼성키보드가 짱임!!!
<DarkCircle> 대신 처음에 숫자 입력할때 고역일겁니다.
<razGon_linear> 딱 잡아주는 그런느낌있네요.
<oming> 이리저리 던저도 뽀가지지 않는 단단함!!
<razGon_linear> 마치 느낌이 볼링처음 칠때 아대 없이 하다가
<razGon_linear> 아대 차고 난뒤에 스핀을 먹이는 그런느낌?
<razGon_linear> 이 키보드는 던지면 사람 죽을 듯.
<DarkCircle> 헐 ㅋ 전 볼링칠때 절대 손에 아무것도 안하는데
<razGon_linear> 정말 무겁다는 기계식은.
<DarkCircle> 네 안에 들어가는 부품이 꽤 많아요
<DarkCircle> 저항도 들어감.
<DarkCircle> 제껀 커패시터가 기판에 붙어있어요
<razGon_linear> 스위치를 하나하나 넣고 받쳐주기 위해서 철판 놓죠.
<razGon_linear> 헉.. 콘텐서가요?
<razGon_linear> ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 우리가 생각하는 그런 기둥모양의 콘덴서는 아니구요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 칩 모양.
<razGon_linear> 원래는 무선 키보드 사려다가 그건 아닌거 같구. 한번 기계식에 입문했습니다.
<razGon_linear> 아.. 뭔지 알겠습니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 무선 키보드는 그냥 뭐 들고 다닐때만 좋은거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 스맛폰에 물려줄때랑.
<razGon_linear> 저는 병원에서는 무선 키보드 씁니다.
<oming> 아 맞다..
<DarkCircle> 병원에서는 선을 최대한 줄이는게 좋을거 같아요
<cheayuncho> 전이만 자러~~~
<DarkCircle> 선이 있으면 - -
<DarkCircle> 아오! ...
<razGon_linear> 책상을 단순하게 하려구요.,
<DarkCircle>  진짜 먼지가 ... - -;
<oming> DarkCircle, 님.. 혹시 해피해킹에 핸드폰 연결해서 사용하는 방법 없을까요...?
<razGon_linear> cheayuncho:잘자요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> ...
<cheayuncho> 그 휴대폰에 usb host기능쓰시면되지않나염?
<DarkCircle> oming / 해피해킹키보드 설명서 버리시지 않으셨죠?
<razGon_linear> 혹시 egg쓰시는 분?
<DarkCircle> 임수옹.
<DarkCircle> 이라능.
<DarkCircle> oming / 설명서를 보시면 왜 제가 설명서 이야기를 꺼냈는지 이해하실 겁니다.
<oming> 힝... 버렸다능..
<oming> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> razGon_linear / 몰랐는데 해피해킹 같은 경우는 키마다 커패시터가 달려있어서 은근히 전기요금 먹더군요 -ㅅ- ... 많이 타자칠수록.
<DarkCircle> oming / 설명서 찾아보세요.
<razGon_linear> 허거거..
<razGon_linear> 기계식도 그럴까요?
<DarkCircle> 찾아보시고 USB사용에 관한 부분을 여기에 복사해서 붙여보세요
<DarkCircle> 기계식은 스위치 방식이라 괜찮아요
<DarkCircle> 해피해킹은 정전용량무접점 방식 ...
<DarkCircle> 인가 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 여하튼 ...
<DarkCircle> 키가 접점에 닿지 않아도 전하의 충전 방전을 통해 키 입력을 인식
<razGon_linear> 아..
<razGon_linear> 그러면 민감하겠군요.
<oming> 흠... 설명서가 없네요..
<razGon_linear> 역시 새 키보드가 오면서 완전히 간지 나네요.ㅎ
<razGon_linear> 컴은 완전히 구형인데.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> rasGon_linear / 그래서 해피해킹에선 구름타법을 씁니다.
<razGon_linear> 모니터 하나는 고장 났고. 모니터 하나는 고장난채로 들어 왓구.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_linear> 아... 구름 타법.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 흑축을 쓴 사람들이 익숙하다는 구름타법.
<razGon_linear> 흑축이 많이 눌러져도 진짜 민감하게 반응합니다.
<razGon_linear> 조금만 눌러져도 바로 눌러 집니다
<DarkCircle> 흑축 비슷한 키보드를 예전에 만져본적이 있는데
<razGon_linear> 해피해킹..ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 꼼지락꼼지락 하는 느낌으로 타자를 친다능 ..
<razGon_linear> 흑축은 정말 가볍습니다.
<razGon_linear> 예전에 아주 옛날에 아이비엠 초기의 키보드로 치는 것보다 가볍습니다.
<DarkCircle> 손가락 힘이 꽤 되시는가보네요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 웬지 느낌상 피아노도 많이 쳐보셨을듯
<razGon_linear> 느낌이 구형 키보드와 멤브레인 키보드 사이 같아요.ㅎ
<razGon_linear> 아니요.
<razGon_linear> 저피아노 정말 못쳐요.
<razGon_linear> 그리고 손가락힘은 무슨!
<razGon_linear> ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 그냥 건반을 눌러본 경험말이죠 .
<razGon_linear> 아니요...
<razGon_linear> 느낌상 그렇다는 거죠.
<razGon_linear> 반응도 좋구요. 빠르게 연결되더군요.
<DarkCircle> 전 키보드 여럿 쓰다보니까
<DarkCircle> 키보드 선이 붙어있는거 말고 분리되는게 좋더라구요
<DarkCircle> 선관리도 편하고
<razGon_linear> 그렇죠.
<razGon_linear> 저도 집이 아니라면 무선 씁니다.
<razGon_linear> 집에서는 컴이 지가 하는 일 하니깐요.
<razGon_linear> 게임... 이나 컴타자.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_linear> 동영상 시청 그런거 하기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 오락기 ㅡ ㅡ ...
<razGon_linear> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 영락없는 오락기
<razGon_linear> 오락은 그리 안해요.
<razGon_linear> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_linear> 요즘은 채팅 머신입니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 가끔 레서피 검색이나 된장질, 홈쇼핑 지름질할때나 ...
<DarkCircle> 좀 많이 유용한듯
<DarkCircle> (ㅋㅋ)
<razGon_linear> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제 집은 컴이 컴이 아니고
<DarkCircle> 공유기 ... 인데 제가 쓸때만 채팅머신 + 개발머신 이 되고
<DarkCircle> 안쓰면 그냥 공유기
<razGon_linear> 오!
<DarkCircle> 500W짜리 공유기 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ..........................미친전기세 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_linear> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_linear> 저는 지금 컴이 4대가 있는데요.
<DarkCircle> 돈없어서 아톰으로 못갈아타고 있어요
<razGon_linear> 다들 구형.
<DarkCircle> 하드도 너무 비쌈 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 헐!
<DarkCircle> 구형이면
<DarkCircle> 하나 개조 잘 하셔서 공유기로 써보세요
<razGon_linear> 마눌과 결혼 하면서 컴을 합친겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 괜츈함
<DarkCircle> 그니까요
<razGon_linear> 이미 공유기 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 우분투 서버 올려놓고 거기에 iptables 올려두고 ..
<razGon_linear> 무선 공유기로 쓰고 있죠.
<razGon_linear> 옙ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 무선 공유기도 그 공유기 머신 아래로 둘 수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 무선의 보안성이 한층 올라가게 되죠
<razGon_linear> 아..
<razGon_linear> 일단 어떤 구성이냐면요?
<razGon_linear> 노트북은 그냥 마눌과 장모님의 전용컴이구요.
<razGon_linear> 제 전용컴.
<razGon_linear> 그리고 응접실에 HTPC있었습니다.
<razGon_linear> 근데 생각해 보니 응접실에 영상전용컴을 쓰려고 하니 전력때문에
<DarkCircle> 네 그래픽카드쪽이 전력을 무지 먹죠
<razGon_linear> E-350 AMD- APU가 장착된 작은 컴을 만들었습니다. 2T짜리요.
<razGon_linear> 그냥 이것을 서버로 씁니다.
<DarkCircle> 고속 매트릭스 연산을 위해 고클럭을 이용하는 병렬 ALU 코어들이 엄청나게 들어간게 그래픽 칩셋입니다.
<oming> DarkCircle, 설명서를 못찾겠는데... 뭐땜시 그러는지좀 알려주시면 안될까요?
<DarkCircle> oming / 그러면 구글
<DarkCircle> AMD APU는 괜찮더라고요
<DarkCircle> 망할 발열이 문제지
<DarkCircle> 영상은 진짜 예술임 ㅠㅠ
<oming> 지금 설명서가 아예없어서 구글링중이였심.. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 샌디브릿지는 그에 비하면 렌더링부터가 완전 걸레같아요
<razGon_xsh4> 그렇긴 하죠.
<DarkCircle> oming / 해피해킹 뒤에 포트 두개 있죠?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 외부로 선 빠져나가는 포트 하나 있구요?
<oming> 예
<oming> 녜
<razGon_xsh4> 솔직히 apu를 사용한 이유는 서버로 구현이 힘들때는 다른 컴으로 쓰려고 만든거였는데
<razGon_xsh4> 힘든줄알았는데 여기서 도움을 많이 받아서 어려움 없이 설치해 쓰고 잇습니다.
<razGon_xsh4> 홈피만들어야 되는데...ㅠㅠ 귀차니즘땜시.
<razGon_xsh4> 도메인도 등록을 안했네요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 도메인에 돈 붓기 싫으시면 dnsever.com 써보세요
<DarkCircle> 도메인이 좀 길어지긴 한데 쓰는덴 지장없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 여기에 도메인 박고 3년째 쓰는중.
<razGon_xsh4> 일차 도메인 안만들었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그런거 안만드셔도 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 저기 들어가보세요
<razGon_xsh4> 그런가요?
<DarkCircle> 회원제 무료 도메인제공서비스입니다.
<razGon_xsh4> 예전에 들어 갔는데 . 안되더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 설정만 좀 잘 해주시면 돼요
<DarkCircle> 아 ...
<DarkCircle> 크론에서 계속 돌려주셔야 함 .
<razGon_xsh4> 크론?
<DarkCircle> 크론에서 5분 간격으로 계속 갱신을 해주셔야 저 서버에서 도메인을 사용하는 서버가 항상 살아있음을 인식합니다.
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> /etc/cron.hourly나 /etc/cron.daily에 스크립트 하나 올려주시고
<razGon_xsh4> http://goo.gl/PppIb
<DarkCircle> /etc/crontab을 조금 건드려주셔야 ..
<DarkCircle> 네 여기 맞습니다.
<DarkCircle> 저기 도메인 만들면 설명서가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 리눅스에서 도메인 유지하는 방법이 나와있습니다.
<razGon_xsh4> 신규추가 안받는 다고 하네요..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 가입하기 들어가서 신청 넣었는데 메세지 뜨던가요?
<razGon_xsh4> 예 예전에 들어가 서 보았는데요.
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 메롱~!
<DarkCircle> 헐!
<razGon_xsh4> 저렇게 나오더라구요.
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / :P
<razGon_xsh4> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 떱...
<Ponics_Beginner> razGon_xsh4: / 네.. 안녕하세요..
<razGon_xsh4> 내일 날씨가 춥네요.
<razGon_xsh4> 무료 도메인서비스는 서비스개선을 위하여 당분간 신규로 추가 신청을 받지 않습니다.
<razGon_xsh4> 보다 나은 서비스를 향후 제공할 수 있도록 하겠습니다
<razGon_xsh4> 이렇게 나오네요
<DarkCircle> razGon_xsh4 / 음 전 가입이 되네요
<DarkCircle> 왜 그렇지 ㄱ-
<razGon_xsh4> 어디 페이지로 가나요?
<razGon_xsh4> 죄송합니다. 잠이 너무와서요.
<razGon_xsh4> 내일 뵙겟습니다.
<razGon_linear> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_linear> 추운 아침입니다.ㅎ
<boracay> 서울에 눈이 내리는군요. 좋은아침 입니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-09
<razGon_linear> 광주도 눈이 내립니다. 함박눈이요. 근데 햇빛이 비추는 거 보니 곧 녹을거 같습니다. 올겨울들어서 가장 추운 날씨.ㅎ
<grr> Hi
<am0c> 안녕하세영
<drake_kr> 병장님 하이요
<Seony> 병장님은 누구에요?
<Seony> 헐 수업 30분 만에 끝.
<Seony> 집에서 뵝
<Seony> 뵈요
<gudtjddn> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=112&aid=0002249645 멋있는데?
<lexlove2> 멋있다길래 가봤더니... 헉;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<gudtjddn> 러브님
<gudtjddn> 계세욥.?!
<jasonjang> ?
<gudtjddn> 아흠..
<gudtjddn> 리눅스 채팅c로짠거
<gudtjddn> 만들어서 접속해봤는데
<gudtjddn> 글시들이 네모로 깨져서 나오는데..
<gudtjddn> 한글패치랑 그건 상관 없는건가요..?
<jasonjang> 상관있겠죠? "네모로 깨져서 나오"니까요.
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요? gudtjddn 님, 우리 여기 체널의 Topic 을 읽어 주세요~ ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~
<gudtjddn> 자손님.~
<gudtjddn> 그런데 리눅스에서 한글패치 받고 다른글씨는
<gudtjddn> 한글로 잘나오는데
<gudtjddn> 그 서버채팅방 구현해서
<gudtjddn> 들어갔는데 거기서 한글이
<gudtjddn> 깨져서 나와서요..
<gudtjddn> 한글패치는 받았는데 훔..
<jasonjang> 저는 1) C 로 짠 쳇 프로그램이 뭔지 (소스도) 모르고요 2) 한글 인코딩을 어찌 설정했는지도 모릅니다.
<gudtjddn> 아.ㅠ
<gudtjddn> 혹시 소스 한번만 봐주실수 있을가요..? 죄송해요.
<jasonjang> 헐~ 미안합니다, 저 시간 부족합니다. ㅠㅠ
<gudtjddn> 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 어여와
<yemharc> drake_kr: ...피곤해요
<drake_kr> 난 홀가분
<drake_kr> 21일 행사만 남았군
<gudtjddn> 훔.....~
<yemharc> 저도 오늘 2개 쳐내긴 하는데......
<lexlove2> gudtjddn, 러브님이 저를 말하는 건가요???
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/bbyKw
<yemharc> IT기자 하는거 진짜 쉽네요...
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> Seony: 도시바에 윈7 깔려있네요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 피보나치는 재귀함수로 짜면 별로일듯;;;
<Seony> imsu: 아 그래? 내가 테스트 한다고 깔아놨는갑다
<Seony> 일단 피보나치는 알아서 하고있으니까, 모르면 다시 메시지 날릴께
<jasonjang> <yemharc> IT기자 하는거 진짜 쉽네요... <------ yemharc 딴지는 아니고; 무슨 뜻이죠?
<yemharc> 아.... 그 제가 올린 링크를 보시면 바로 이해가 가실듯 합니다.
<yemharc> 제목만 봐도 알 수 있습니다 (...)
<Seony> 원래 기자질 자체가 쉬운 거에요.
<Seony> 기사거리 없으면 개소문 1시간만 봐도 기사가 줄줄 쏟아져나오는 세상이라... ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아무래도 모르겠어요 ㅠㅠ yemharc
<yemharc> 아니 근데... 저건 좀 너무했잖아요...
<yemharc> jasonjang: 포인트르 말하자면, "구글이 안드로이드 공급 안해주면 우리 x된다. 갈구자."
<yemharc> "구글 독점반대! 범 세계 투쟁위원회!" 같은 느낌이군요
<yemharc> ...
<jasonjang> 아, 그건 ..본문 내용이고요, 이해하고요. 알고요. "아이티 기자하는 거 쉽다" 는 뜻을 몰라서 아직도 혼자 어리둥절 중
<yemharc> 아아, 간혹 보면 저런 "광고 사주 받은것도 아니고 나름 조사해서 썼다고 하는데 그냥 뻘소리"인 기사가 많이 보이고요
<jasonjang> 아~
<yemharc> 게다가 그런 기사를 쓰는 기자들이 (신문사마다)좀 정해져 있습니다.
<jasonjang> 이제 쫌 이해했...으. ㅋ
<yemharc> 차라리 삼숭 광고용 기사를 쓰는거면 그러려니 하는데
<yemharc> 저건 그냥 기본 개념도 없는거잖아요
<imsu> 킁킁
<jasonjang> 예, 이제 알아 들었어요. ㅎ
<imsu> jasonjang: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요~~~ imsu
<razGon_linear> 안녕하세요?
<imsu> razGon_linear: 어? 계셨네요 ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_linear> ^^;;옙.ㅎ
<razGon_linear> 저도 흑축파에 가입했습니다.
<imsu> razGon_PG: 잉?
<imsu> 갑자기 왜 키보드를 사셨어요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 키보드의 종류가 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_PG: 오오 축하드립니다. 흑축파 ㅋ
<imsu> razGon_PG: 만족하십니까?
<imsu> razGon_PG: 어떤거 사셨어요?
<razGon_PG> imsu: ㅎㅎㅎ 죄송 환자 때문요. 흑축 샀습니다.
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/u0wAl
<razGon_PG> 이거 샀습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 기계식이고 미디어 기능 만족하고 게임용으로도 괜찮고 해서 이것으로 구입했습니다.
<razGon_PG> 소음은 기계식이 많이 난다는데. 느낌은 지금 타이핑하는 로지텍 펜타그래프 타자기와 비슷하네요.
<razGon_PG> 딱딱거리는 소리 안나고 누르는 느낌만 나니 괜찮아요.
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 만족은 합니다. 게임성적이 잘나와서요.ㅋ
<imsu> 첨엔 압력이 조금 있어서 손가락 아프던데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 게다가 보니 키보드에서 LED백라이트가 되서 괜찮더라구요.
<razGon_PG> 예
<imsu> 제 새끼 손가락이 좀 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무슨 게임하세요?
<razGon_PG> 게임하다보니 손가락이 아프더군요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 프리스타일풋볼요. = 프풋
<imsu> 오~
<imsu> 농구는 안하십니까?
<imsu> 프풋 스트라이커인데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 애들이 공을 안줌 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 헤더인데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<cheayuncho> 저기...
<cheayuncho> 개인 서버가 크래킹된것같은데
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> ssh로그라던가 vsftpd파일 전송로그
<razGon_PG> 헤더는 별루 요..ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 접속로그 소유자 변경로그같은걸알수있을까요?
<razGon_PG> 아직 프풋에서는 킥커가..
<imsu> razGon_PG: 센터링만 제대로 올라오면 짱인데~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 기점과 도움을 주는 패스플레이를 해야 됩니다.
<imsu> 센터링을 제대로 올려주는 애들이 없어서 접었어요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<cheayuncho> 서버가 의 파일몇개가 소유자가 33으로 바뀌어있던데 이것도 알수있나요?
<razGon_PG> 하긴 뭐라고 말하기 힘든 레벨...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 14입니다.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아마츄어리그.ㅋ
<jasonjang> cheayuncho: man logwatch......읽어 보시고, 그 전에 우리 체널 토픽을 먼저 읽어주세요
<imsu> 전 프로에요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 오~!!
<cheayuncho> 죄송합니다... 단타...ㅠㅠ
<imsu> razGon_PG: 안한지 몇달 되었네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 저는 한지 2-3주? 그정도 되었네요.
<razGon_PG> 모니터 사고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 크로스 잘 올려주는 애들 만나서 12연승까지 했었는데 그 뒤로는 제대로된 미들을 못만나서 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> cheayuncho: 전 모르는 내용이라 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<cheayuncho> 당황스럽네요 서버가 탈탈털려서요 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<readytoact> 데헷
<readytoact> 붸에에엑
<cheayuncho> KT스펨 대응센터에서 메일이와서 알앗네요
<imsu> 킁킁
<razGon_PG> cheayuncho: 언제쯤 그런일이 있었나요?
<razGon_PG> 혹시 손상된 자료 있을까요?
<cheayuncho> 자료손상은없고 특정폴더에 파일이 추가되엇더군요
<razGon_PG> 무슨 파일이 추가 되었죠?
<cheayuncho> 어떤건 php base64로 암호화되서 귀찮고
<cheayuncho> 대략적으로보니까
<cheayuncho> 페이지 리디렉션,스팸메일 센더,몇가지 ㅇ정보훔치는 후커가 있네요
<imsu> 후덜덜
<imsu> 포맷~
<razGon_PG> 후거거거.
<cheayuncho> 웹서버어딘가의 소스에서 취약점을 파고들어온것같네요 소유자가 33(www-data)인걸로봐서
<imsu> 털리는구나;;ㅡ.ㅡ;
<readytoact> -_-a
<readytoact> 앞단에 뭐라도 하나 다셔야겠어요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 머여! 닉이 안바껴! ㅠㅜ
<cheayuncho> 서버는 초보라서 지금 원인분석도 힘드네요...
<readytoact> cheayuncho 회사서 운영하시는 섭인가요?
<cheayuncho> 개인서버입니다 말그대로~! 크랙당한시기를 보니까 12월 7일이면 2일전이군요
<cheayuncho> 전에 개인사이트 리뉴얼한다고 임시로만들엇던 계정인데 그때 어느날 index.php가없엇는데 생겻엇을떄 생각없이 넘겻는데 설마설마햇는데 크랙당햇네요......
<cheayuncho> 다행이도 화이트도메인은 0.3으로 그대로네요 @.@
<jasonjang-> "세상에는 두 종류의 서버가 있다, 해킹 당하고수습하는 서버와 해킹 당한줄도 모르고 운영중인서버" ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 훼손된 자료는 없나요?
<cheayuncho> 훼손된건없네요
<readytoact> 어쩌면 그냥 스캔일 수도 있겠네요
<readytoact> 웹이나 DB쪽은
<cheayuncho> http://file.ohohme.com/ 요렇게 리스트를 출력하게햇는데
<readytoact> 취약점 스캐너로 돌릴 경우 옵션에 따라
<readytoact> 취약점에 대한 모의 공격을 수행하면서 파일을 남기기도 하는데
<jasonjang-> 어쩌면 솥뚜껑 보고 놀란 것 아녀요? cheayuncho
<cheayuncho> 이전에 php공부한다고 남겨놧던 자료를 보구 FTP쪽이나 xss같은 웹공격기법으로 파일을 넣어버린것같네요
<readytoact> xss도 스캐너로 공격가능하죠
<readytoact> 요즘은 xss는 흔한기법이니까
<cheayuncho> 실제로 공격당햇습니다 저번에의아하면서 기역을 검토해보니 midnightcrew.php와 index.php가있엇는데
<cheayuncho> 아마 공격자가 midnightcrew라는 가정을 해봅니다....
<readytoact> 음... -_-ㅋ 일단 뭐
<readytoact> 털렸으면
<readytoact> 패치하고.. 어서 구닥다리 장비에다 불벽이라도 하나 올려놓으시는게
<readytoact> 오픈소스 기반의 UTM들이 괜찮게 나옵니다. 저도 IDC 앞단에 달아놓고 쓰는데
<readytoact> 꽤 쓸만하네요
<cheayuncho> 일단 뭔가 구멍을 찾아서 매워야되는데 방법을 모르니 ....으아아아아아!
<imsu> cheayuncho: 고생하옵소서 ㅡ.ㅡ; 전이만 쿨럭 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<cheayuncho> 들어가세요~
<imsu> 넹~^^
<readytoact> 구멍 메우는 거야 취약점 스캐너 함 돌리면 되는데
<readytoact> 결과가 다 영어고..
<readytoact> KISA에서 서버 무료진단 서비스 해주는거 같던데요?
<cheayuncho> 영어야 할만큼하니....
<readytoact> 거기 함 신청해보시면 좋을 듯-
<cheayuncho> 아아~ 그러면 한번 알아보아야겟네요~!
<jasonjang-> Testing
<readytoact> cheayuncho 보호나라쪽 가서 보시고
<readytoact> 참고로 거기 사이버안전 매뉴얼 서버관리자용 받응시면
<ktos_> 갑자기 꾸러미가 설치 가안되요.
<readytoact> 기본적인 설정파일 점검방법 나와있어요
<readytoact> cheayuncho http://www.kisa.or.kr/public/laws/laws3.jsp
<readytoact> 제목은 옛날 문서들인데.. 아마 업데이트가 다 되고 있을겁니다.
<readytoact> 덕분에 오랜만에 CERT문서들을 보네요 흐-
<cheayuncho> 기말고사도 끝낫으니 천천히 읽어봐야겟네요
<readytoact> 찬찬히 읽으시면.. 재밌습니다 :)
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho / 혹시 telnet이나 그런거 열어두신거 아님?
<cheayuncho> 소유자가 33(www-data)인데 그럴까요? ssh는 특정 ip로 접근가능하게 방화벽 설정을 해놓앗거든요
<DarkCircle> 아니면 모 계정 암호가 motherfather이라든가 ...
<DarkCircle> www-dataë©´
<DarkCircle> 서버에 뭐 돌리시나요?
<DarkCircle> 제로보드?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 돌리는지 알면 대충 구멍이 어디에 있겠다라는게 보일텐데
<cheayuncho> 그 아마도 제예상으로는 모든 파일 트리가 보이게되는 계정에 lib폴더에 php관련 엽습프로그램과 게시판이 돌아갓엇습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 지금 서버에 돌아가는 데몬이 뭔지 알면 뻔히 보임 ...
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho / 아파치 설정 잘못해서 뚫린거네요
<DarkCircle> 계정에 기본접속하면 파일 트리가 보일리가 없는데
<cheayuncho> 아 특정계정만 그리해놓앗엇거든요
<DarkCircle> 인덱스 지정 안하셔서그럼
<cheayuncho> 넵 맞아요...
<DarkCircle> 그러니까요. 그게 어느 계정이든 봇 돌리면 다 보이게 되어 있음
<DarkCircle> 리컬시브하게 다 뒤질 수 있어요
<DarkCircle> 신뢰성있는 프로그램 아니라면 웹서버에 올려놓진 마세요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 버퍼 오버플로우 취약점은 최대한 검토하고 코드상에 반영해야 하구요
<DarkCircle> 크래킹 사고의 80%가 버퍼오버플로우 취약점을 통한 공격임.
<cheayuncho_cli1> 네 따로 보안개념없이 만든 프로그램이엿는데 설마해서 내가 밥이되겟어? 하고 넣어놓고 안지워서 그런듯싶네요
<DarkCircle> 졸랭 단순한 문젠데 이거 껀수 하나 방치했다가 걸려서 털리는 (...)
<DarkCircle> 일단 ... -ㅅ-
<cheayuncho_cli1> 개인서버에 누가 크래킹을 하겟어 해서 그런거에요.... ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 달리 할말이 없는건 아니지만
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ 그냥 포맷하세요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<DarkCircle> ...
<cheayuncho_cli1> 으잉?
<DarkCircle> 데이터 백업해두시고
<DarkCircle> ...
<cheayuncho_cli1> 자료가 많아서...
<DarkCircle> -.- (사실 그게 더 편합니다만)
<DarkCircle> 자료는 하드에 백업하면 되죠
<cheayuncho_cli1> 개인서버인데 친구들에게 계정나눠줘서염...
<DarkCircle> 윈도도 아니고 바이러스 들어갈 일도 없네
<DarkCircle> 그러면 서버 털렸다고 모월 모일 몇시까지 다 받아다가 백업해두라고 하세요
<cheayuncho_cli1> 일단 트리보이는 계정에 php지워버려야겟음...
<cheayuncho_cli1> 딱히 계정하나만 당햇는데 궂이 그렇게까지 조치할필요가있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 서버가 그런정도의 상황이면 데이터만이라도 백업을 제대로 해둬야 맞는건데
<DarkCircle> 계정 하나 털리면
<DarkCircle> 루트도 얼마든지 털리죠
<cheayuncho_cli1> 데이터는 일단 백업을 해놓아서...
<DarkCircle> 그리고 커널 버전 몇이죠?
<DarkCircle> 커널도 개발버전 디스트 받아다가 최신으로 올려놓으시구요
<cheayuncho_cli1> 2.6.38-12
<DarkCircle> 겁내 구린 버전 ..
<DarkCircle> ... 3.1.0 정도는 올리셔야됨
<cheayuncho_cli1> 그럼 커널 업뎃해야겟네요... 개인서버라 쉬쉬햇다가 일이터져버렷네요...
<DarkCircle> 벌써 그정도 버전이면 패치를 해도 취약점이 나옴.
<cheayuncho_cli1> 아 추워라....
<razGon_PG> 흠..
<razGon_PG> 저도 조심해야 겠네요.
<razGon_PG> 이제는 우리 가정 생활에 서버가 중심적인 역할을 합니다.
<razGon_PG> 필요한 자료도 거기에 다 모여져 있구요.
<razGon_PG> 그나저나, 혹시 안드로이드에서 애플의 Oplayer와 같은 어플있을까요?
<razGon_PG> 아웅...
<razGon_PG> 에그+Oplayer 조합으로 이제 차로 올라가면서 집에 서버에서 영화 볼수 있게 할수 있을거 같은데요.
<razGon_PG> 그리고 와이파이하에서 하니 집에 서버 통해서 아이폰등으로 영화 스트리밍 감상..ㅎ
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/AVcN9
<razGon_PG> 구글링이 최고입니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> razGon_PG: http://goo.gl/FRGhz 참고자료 :)
<razGon_PG> 감사합니다.!!
<razGon_PG> 역시 만물박사!!ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 히히
<DarkCircle> gudtjddn / 디버깅 먼저 해보시고 트레이싱 하다 이상한 부분은 pastebin으로 붙여서 링크를 던져주시는게 정석입니다. 무턱대고 소스 전체를 봐달라고 하면 봐주는 사람 아무도 없어요.
<imsu> DarkCircle, 안녕하세요~
<DarkCircle> imsu / 우주의 신 -0-!
<DarkCircle> imsu / 너브죽죽죽 너브죽너브죽
<imsu> DarkCircle, 왜이러심 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> imsu, DarkCircle:질문있는데요. 어제의 질문의 연장. 에그의 장단점요.ㅎ
<imsu> razGon_PG, 장점: 선이 없어진다
<DarkCircle> razGon_PG 아... 에그는 임수옹이 쓰신다능.
<DarkCircle> :D
<imsu> razGon_PG, 단점: 역시 그래도 유선이 빠르다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> DarkCircle, 잉?
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle>  =3
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 어째서 맘먹고 공부를 하면 책대로 안되는 걸까요? ㅠㅠ
<lexlove2> 몇줄 쳐보고 삽질만 한시간이네요
<imsu> lexlove2, 그래서 삽질 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> imsu, ㅠㅠ 제가 잘못인건지 책이 잘못인건지..... 여튼 다른 걸로 찾아서 하긴 했어요.
<lexlove2> imsu, 하지만 저는 삽질이 좋아요.... 만약 직업이 된다면 싫어할까요?
<DarkCircle> lexlove2 / 컴터 끄고 다 끄고 하루는 밖에 나가서 놀고
<DarkCircle> 하루는 책 찔끔보고 잠만자세요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 책볼때 그나마 머리에 들어올듯 =3
<lexlove2> ^^
<lexlove2> 혹시 python 고수님 계신지요?
<DarkCircle> python고수는 한아얄씨 퍼키 채널 가시면
<DarkCircle> 널리고 널린게 python고수랍니다 -0-
<lexlove2> 소심한 A형 같은 O형이라소 낯선 곳에 못가요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 장혜식님이라고 한국 파이선 커미터 한분 계심.
<imsu> lexlove2, 압박이 없다면 삽질이 재밌죠~ ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 그냥 혼자 책 열심히 볼래요
<DarkCircle> .......
<DarkCircle> 저도 O 형인데 ㄱ-
<lexlove2> 여기도 누가 델꾸 온거임
<imsu> lexlove2, 파이썬으로 뭐하시게요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> 절대 안나갈거에요.... 다시 못들어올까봐서
<lexlove2> imsu, 미래를 위한 준비 혹은 취미???
<lexlove2> 맨날 워드, 컴활만 할 수도 없고,,,,, 준비를 할거면 좋아하는 것으로 하자!!!
<lexlove2> 내가 좋아하는 것은 프로그래밍!!! 그럼 남은 것은 어떤 언어를 공부하느냐인데 여러 언어중 파이썬이 저에게 제일 맞는거 같아서요
<lexlove2> 무언가에 적을 두고 그냥 계속 하는 거에요. 압박이 없기 때문에 책 한페이지 넘기기가 엄청 힘드네요
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> lexlove2, 저도 공부해 보려 했는데 딱히 제가 그걸로 뭘 만들겠다는 의지가 없어서요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> imsu, 지뢰찾기, 그림맞추기 게임 정도 만들어봤어요, 나중에 어플 만들어보려구요
<lexlove2> 지뢰찾기가 압권인데요. if문과 for 문으로 모두 구현했답니다. ^^;;; 재귀함수라는 것을 모르던 시절에 정말 삽질이었어요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> lexlove2, 대단하시네요. 전 생각도 못합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 실제로 뭘 만들어본적이 없어서 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<lexlove2> 솔직히 먹고 사는 걱정 안해도 된다면 그냥 프로그래밍 공부하고 뭔가 만들어보고 싶어요
<lexlove2> 아.....요새 사용하는 타이머도 만들었구나... 학생들이 ITQ시험 준비를 하는데 타이머에 일시정지 기능이 없길래 만들어봤어요...
<lexlove2> 딱 고정도 실력임다..
<imsu> 저보다 잘하십니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 뭔가 만들어야하나?? 이거 생각하다 시간 다가는데 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 하나를 해결하면 또 다른 하나가 안됩니다. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove2> 이럴때는 걍 쉬어야합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> lexlove2, 문제는 쉬면서도 생각이 난다는게;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쉬는게 쉬는게 아니야 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> lexlove2 / 이 방에서 돌아가는 봇탱이 만들어주세요 -0-
<lexlove2> DarkCircle, ㅠㅠ 그런 것은 못해요
<lexlove2> 괜히 자랑질을 한 듯;;; 완전 후회합니다.^^
<DarkCircle> lexlove2 / 책보고 소스 따라치는건 실력 하나도 안늘어요
<DarkCircle> 프로젝트 하나 잡고 삽질을 하는게 더 잘 늘어나죠
<DarkCircle> 파이선 배우신다면 python-irclib 라는넘이 있어서
<DarkCircle> 이걸로 채널에서 메시지 받아서 동작하는 프로그램을 만들 수 있거든요 .
<lexlove2> ^^
<lexlove2> 쫌 많이 기다려주시면 나중에 해볼께요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 지금은 제 코가 석자라서 불가능하옵니다. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove2> DarkCircle, 책보고 소스 따라치는 것 이외에 할 수 있는게 없어요
<imsu> DarkCircle, 모르는게 없군요~
<imsu> 역시 블랙홀 다워 ㅋㅋ
<boracay> 퇴근합니다. 즐거운 주말되세요~
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<imsu> yemharc, 잉? 혜성처럼 등장 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 저도 퇴근합니다. ^^
<DarkCircle> 헐 ... 다 퇴근 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나도 할까~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> .......나는 왜 못가고 있는걸까
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 불금엔 불닭을
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다아
<gudtjddn> 안뇽하세요~ 운동하구왔어요
<cheayuncho> 이런 또다른 구멍이있나봐요
<cheayuncho> 분명 메일보내는 php는 다없앤줄알았는데 파일을지운시간 후에 porfix메일함에 발신자	MAILER-DAEMON@ohohme.com (Mail Delivery System)
<cheayuncho> 수신자	www-data@ohohme.com
<cheayuncho> 날짜	09/12/2011 20:37
<cheayuncho> 제목	Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender
<cheayuncho> 이렇게있네요.... 하아...어떻게 알수있는방법이없을까요?
<cheayuncho> 그냥 닭서님말대로 그냥 아예 밀어버릴까...
<cheayuncho> 귀찮은데 백업된것도 3일전에한거라 새로 다시해야되고..
<cheayuncho> 혹시 postfix에서 apache에서 실행시킨파일이름이 뭔지아는방법이있을까요?
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho / /var/log/messages 보시면 기록 다 남아있으니까 확인해보세요.
<gudtjddn> 다크님
<gudtjddn> 한가지만 여쭤봐두 될가요..?~
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요! 세이!TGIF!찬양하라!
<razGon_OpQ> 지금집으로 가는중
<razGon_OpQ> 내일이면 토요일! 이날 내가 하는 일은 노는일! 반쪽밖에 못놀지만 날새서 노니 이건 정말 어메이징!
<razGon_OpQ> 내일은 무얼 할까? 그렇게 기다리고 기다렸건만
<razgon> 오늘은 조금은 긴장을 늦추자! 꾸역꾸역 몰려드는 병자들로부터 잠시 떠나장!
<razgon> 그들에게 빨려버린 나의 에너지를 충전하자!
<cheayuncho> DarkCircle / 제서버가이상한건지 해탕로그는 활성화상태가아니더라구요... 그래서 방금 활성화 시켜놓긴햇어요
<razgon> 채연님 좋은밤!
<cheayuncho> 좋은밤이에요~! 라즈곤님
<razgon> 자이제 주파주를 맞춰보자 아니 사이트를 맞춰보자! Gfm.or.kr!!
<razgon> 에브리바디 부처핸썹!
<cheayuncho> 그 도메인 브로커 사이트로 넘어가는뎁쇼?
<razgon> 바운스! 바운스! 리듬에 어깨를 들써이며!
<razgon> 헉...
<razgon> 네이버에 gfm
<razgon> 광주 영어 에프엠
<cheayuncho> gfn.or.kr이네요 ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 죄송...ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 라디오로 듣고 있어요!
<cheayuncho> 그나저나 접속하자마자 아이프레임관련 멀웨어가탐지되네요...
<razgon> ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 멍청한 어베스트의 오진이겟죠?
<cheayuncho> 에이 무서우니 리눅스로 가야겟당
<razgon> 메이비
<razgon> 저는 집에 고고
<razgon> 오늘은 정말 즐거운 주말이였습니다
<cheayuncho> 헉 아직집에안가셧어요?
<cheayuncho> 빨리 가셔요
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 방금전 운전중이였어요//ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 신호대기하면서 핸폰으로 도배질...ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 헉 안전운전하시고 운전중에 아얄씨는 자제하셔야됩니다!
<razgon> Gfn들어가서 음악들어야죠..ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 지금 엘리베이터 앞입니다//ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 오늘 좋은 금요일
<cheayuncho> 그러고보니 조금있으면 토요일이군영
<cheayuncho> 아주아주늦엇지만 TGIF를 외쳐봅시다!
<razgon|> 집에도착!
<razgon|> 화장실..ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 오!
<razgon|> 이것이 쿼티폰의 위력!
<razgon|> 다음 스맛폰도 쿼티폰으로 내정
<razgon|> 옵티큐2 혹은 드로이드4
<razgon|> 헬지에서 ㅠ벗어나려면 드로이드4인데요
<razgon|> 채연님? 혹시 아이폰?
<cheayuncho> 아녀 갤럭시탭이요
<razgon|> 오!
<cheayuncho> 사고서 토요일,일요일지나니까 20만원인가내려갓다는...
<razgon|> 괜찮은가요?
<cheayuncho> 솔찍히 나쁘다고는 생각안합니다.
<razgon|> 저는 전공책을 봐서 그런지 아이패드 정도 크기여야 되던데
<razgon|> 제가 사용을 안해봐서 은근히 선입견이 있을수도
<cheayuncho> 확실히 글많은 (전공책은모르겟지만)E-book은 갤럭시탭보단
<cheayuncho> 아이패드가 좋을수도있어요
<razgon|> 눈으로 보는데는 어때요?
<cheayuncho> 가독성이 떨어지긴해요
<cheayuncho> 갤럭시탭은 딱 만화책보는데 유용한듯싶어요
<cheayuncho> 그냥 갤럭시S를 7인치로 키워놓은거라 생각하심되요
<cheayuncho> 저같은경우는 그 7인치에 DPI가 너무커서 그냥 DPI를 줄여서
<razGon_PG> 아.. 그렇군요.
<cheayuncho> 사용중이에요 (DPI는 낮을수록 작아집니다 해상도랑반대개념)
<razGon_PG> 저는 전공책을 보려면 책크기가 A4보다는 커지므로
<razGon_PG> 알고 있죠.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> a4크기도 적은 편에 속하죠.
<razGon_PG> 근데 그것을 작게 한다면 가능한 건 메뉴얼 북정도 될겁니다.
<cheayuncho> 간단히말해서
<cheayuncho> 브라우징,txt문서는 나쁘지않은편인데
<cheayuncho> 스캔해서 배포되는 E-book류 PDF는 조금
<cheayuncho> 힘들어요 근데 만화책은 그보다 활자크기가크니까 좋더라구요
<cheayuncho> 거의 PMP대체용도로 쓰고있어요
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요.,
<cheayuncho> 지금 그 HTML5 오픈 레퍼런스 E book을 넣고다니는데
<cheayuncho> 기기자체의 해상도는 낮은데 DPI만조정해서 활자가 확실히 선명하지는않고
<cheayuncho> 화면이 조금작은편이네요... 잠시보긴좋지만 전공서적처럼 좀 오래보는경우는 눈이상당히 피로해질듯해요 확대를 해서 보지않는다면
<razGon_PG> 아이패드를 전공서적을 보는데 보기 좋더군요.
<razGon_PG> 수면용으로 좋아요.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 아 모든설명은 확대한하고 슬라이드쇼처럼 한화면에 다들어오게햇을떄를 말해요 확대하면 물론조기좋습니다.
<cheayuncho> 아마 아이패드가 모든게 다 커버될듯합니다. 올레스퀘어서 만져봣던기역으로
<cheayuncho> 확실한건 아이패드보다 싸게 통신사에서 요금제로 해서 풀리는 버스폰보다 못한상태라는것과
<cheayuncho> 나쁘지않다는것 그래도 ICS까지는 올라간다니까요
<razGon_PG> 아...
<cheayuncho> 영상이주용돈데 아이패드는 솔찍히 휴대는 힘든데
<cheayuncho> 갤럭시탭은 코트,양복같은 조금큰주머니에 쏙들어가니까요~
<razGon_PG> 아.. 그렇군요. 하긴 모바일기기는 그게 중요하더군요.
<cheayuncho> 여성들 백에도 딱 들어가구요
<razGon_PG> 각각의 생활이나 용도에 어떻게 맞추냐 이죠.
<cheayuncho> 배터리야... 음 사람마다달르지만 저같은경우는 다른폰보다 길다고느꼇네요
<cheayuncho> 물론 짧지만 화면크기에비하면야..
<razGon_PG> 저도 전공의 같았으면 이동성과 메뉴얼 북을 많이 보니 갤탭을 썼을 겁니다.
<cheayuncho> 네 나쁘지는않은기기에요
<razGon_PG> 저는 지금은 우분투 패드 기다립니다. 10.1이든 9.8이든 그정도 크기로요.
<cheayuncho> 시스템 헤집고 장난치기도 좋고
<cheayuncho> ssh나 VNC,RDP같은 작업할때도 좋와요
<razGon_PG> 정식은 아니여도 오픈소스 기반으로 나왔으면 좋겠습니다.
<cheayuncho> 무엇보다 화면이크니까 키보드도 당연커지니까 오타가 적네요
<razGon_PG> ssh는 쿼티 스마트폰이 그역할을 다하더라구요.
<razGon_PG> ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 물론 커멘드를 알아야 한다지만, 손안에서 서버관리가 되니 그보다 좋은게 없더군요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 게다가 와이파이 3g둘다 된다는데.
<cheayuncho> 특히 비상사항에 즉각 언제어디서든
<cheayuncho> 3G되고 스맛폰만있으면 대처가되니까
<razGon_PG> http://gfn.or.kr/main/program/air_pop_gfn.jsp
<cheayuncho> 너무좋더라구요~
<cheayuncho> 이미 듣고 있습니다 켈켈
<razGon_PG> 우리모두 음악을 들어요!
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 넘 좋네요. 양키음악.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 나도 리눅스 고사양으로 쓰고싶은데..
<cheayuncho> 사용하는 프로그램이랑 서버툴,내컴퓨터 자원을 빌려서 쓰는 사람들때문에
<razGon_PG> 리눅스 고사양으로 쓰고 있지 않으세요?
<cheayuncho> 리눅스로 못넘어오고있는 실정입니다
<razGon_PG> 아...ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> http://tf.dkserver.wo.tc:8080/EE.png
<cheayuncho> 램만 쳐묵쳐묵..
<razGon_PG> 친구들에게 그러세요. 고갱님. 오늘 부로 유료화 되었습니다.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 으악 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 그냥 우분투로 가서 버박으로 윈도우를 가상으로 돌려버릴까요
<cheayuncho> 지금 이 시스템이 가상으로돌아가는 리눅스입니다. ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho_cli1> 물론 요건 개인서버 네이티브 우분투 서버이구요
<razGon_PG> 오!
<cheayuncho> cli넌 껴들지마!
<cheayuncho_cli1> 네 192.168.0.11님
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> ㅋㅋㅋ 이런것도 가능하고
<cheayuncho> 이런저런 용도로 쓸만해요
<cheayuncho> 나중에 시간내서 컴퓨터에있는 방대한음악을 랜덤으로 돌려서 인터넷라디오방송생각중이에요
<razGon_PG> 오..
<cheayuncho> 토요일입니다! 좋은 하루되세요
<razGon_PG> 좋은 선곡이면 매일 들을 께요.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 이유는 즉슨 폰으로 음악들을려면 용량의 한계가있어서요~
<razGon_PG> 저도 스트리밍 방송 좋아요.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 지금도 영상 3G로 스트리밍해서 봅니다
<cheayuncho> 덕분에 데이타무제한 뽕뽑네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 서버를 과부하로 만들어 드릴께요.ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 으아!!
<razGon_PG> 저도 무제한 데이타!
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 우분투 패드를 원하는게 지금의 서버가 우분투고 만드는 고생? 재미가 있고.ㅋ 그리고 가격도 저렴하리라 생각하기에..
<razGon_PG> arm아키텍쳐용으로 나온 bodhi linux가 있기는 한데 문제는 패드용으로 잘맞을지는 의심이 갑니다.
<razGon_PG> 아웅~! 힙합타임 끝났네요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 야릇한 팝송만.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 그러게요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 딱 드라이빙하면서 차좀 밀릴때 나올만한 음악..
<razGon_PG> 정말 어깨를 들썩이는 랩을 조물딱거리기 정말 멋진 음악이였는데...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 이것도 익스플로러로만 들리네요.ㅠ
<cheayuncho> 저거방송이요?
<razGon_PG> 예
<razGon_PG> 리눅스에서도 들리나요?
<cheayuncho> 어라? 지금 쿠분투에서 파이어폭스에서
<razGon_PG> 헉.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 플러그인설치해서 잘듣고있어요
<razGon_PG> 아.
<razGon_PG> IE tab?
<cheayuncho> 플러그인설치에서 가장 처음거엿는데 어떤거엿는지 모르겟네요..
<razGon_PG> 이거죠?
<cheayuncho> 아뇨 플러그인그런거말고
<cheayuncho> 소리재생플러그인이요
<razGon_PG> 아... 파이어 폭스니.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 이 embed src태그먹이면 나오는 시스템 플레이어요
<razGon_PG> 아.
<razGon_PG> 예
<razGon_PG> 저는 크롬을 쓰고 있어요.
<razGon_PG> 크롬 너무 좋네요.. 저는 구글의 노예가 되어 가고 있어요.
<razGon_PG> 주요 검색이 다 구글로 넘어갔삼..ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 크롬 좋죠
<cheayuncho> http://tf.dkserver.wo.tc:8080/EE.png
<cheayuncho> 바탕화면을 바꿔봣어요
<razGon_PG> 오... 뮤직플레닛 디제이 이프당..
<cheayuncho> 밤에 작업할일이 슬슬생기다보니 어무 밝은걸쓰니 눈아프네요
<razGon_PG> 아! J군요!! 어쩐지.. 이쁘더랑..ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 당신도 어둠의 노예...ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 아나운서,DJ는 몰라서요 (지식없음)
<razGon_PG> 저도 바탕 화면 색깔이 점점 눈에 편한
<razGon_PG> 가수 J요...
<razGon_PG> 이쁘게 생긴 가수 있어요.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 처음들어보네요
<razGon_PG> 90년대 잠시 날렸던 가수. 미코 출신 일걸요?
<cheayuncho> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/J_(%EA%B0%80%EC%88%98) 요분이시군요
<cheayuncho> 예쁘신듯!!
<razGon_PG> 그러나 지금은 나이가 꽤 되실듯.
<razGon_PG> 이효리 나이정도는 될듯.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 그나저나 안드로이드마켓 100원 행사(?)같은거하네요
<razGon_PG> 허겨..!!
<cheayuncho> 게임3개 구입완료 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 허거걱
<razGon_PG> 어디죠ㅕ?!!!
<cheayuncho> 몇몇 프로모션(?)같은 어플이 100원이에요
<razGon_PG> 아...
<cheayuncho> 한번 마켓 게임카데코리가보셔봐요~
<razGon_PG> 게임은 안키움.
<cheayuncho> http://www.androidcentral.com/day-4-googles-10-day-10-cent-10-billion-app-download-celebration
<cheayuncho> 게임만있는건아닌가봐요
<razGon_PG> 저의 스맛폰의 사용스타일은 블랙베리에 가깝죠.
<razGon_PG> 그래도 미디어는 놓치기 싫다능...ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 전 그냥 PMP,서버관리툴및 원격작업툴,전화기능만씁니다.
<razGon_PG> 저도 PMP죠... 저의 블루투스 헤드셋과 같이 하면 정말 짱입니다.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 갤탭은 핸즈프리 필수죠 ㅋㅋㅋ 눈치보임...(전 신경안쓰는데 다들 바보같다고.)
<razGon_PG> 근데 혹시 안드로이드에 OPlayer처럼 FTP에서 스트리밍으로 플레이 하는 게 있나요?
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> FTP스트리밍은 모르는데 http로 스트리밍하는건있더라구요
<razGon_PG> 헉...
<razGon_PG> vlc로 하는 방법이 있기는 한데 이건 리스트업을 해놔야 될거 같구요.
<razGon_PG> 아.. 이건 탐나네요.
<razGon_PG> oplayer를 와이프의 아이폰이나 아이패드에서 와이파이 잡히는 아무곳에서나 연결했는데. 원활하게 영화 보기가 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 물론 안드로이드스맛폰인 옵큐에서도 봤는데요.
<cheayuncho> 안드는 3G속도에 맞춰서 인코딩필수
<cheayuncho> 와이파이는 720P까지는 됫던것같아요
<razGon_PG> ES탐색기로 보는 방법이 있습니다. 근데 이건 스트리밍하면서 탐색이 안되요.
<razGon_PG> 아이폰은 그리 필요 없던거 같던데...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 버퍼링만 조금 늘려 놓으면 대기시간이 길어서 그렇지 편한데..ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 안드로이드는 요방법도있어요
<cheayuncho> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.php?id=my_tips&page=3&sn1=&divpage=3&sn=off&ss=on&sc=off&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=14613
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/krcr5
<razGon_PG> 압축.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> http://ohohme.com/JvU3cD
<cheayuncho> 개인서버로 단축
<cheayuncho> 크헬헬
<razGon_PG> 오!! 원하는 내용!!
<razGon_PG> 저건 어떻게 하는 거죠?
<razGon_PG> 개인서버로 단축?
<cheayuncho> DB를 연계해서하는거에요
<razGon_PG> 헉. 전문용어당.
<cheayuncho> index와 .htaccess
<cheayuncho> 를 같이쓰는 트릭입니당
<cheayuncho> 전문 수준까지는아니에요~
<cheayuncho> 문제는 어디서 주어왓던 소스인데 무단으로 쓰는중...
<cheayuncho> 라이센스도 명시가안되어있음... 어디서주워온소슨지를 몰라서 어찌할수도....
<razGon_PG> 실제로 저런 방식으로 연결해서 쓰고 있어요?
<cheayuncho> 개인사이트 주소뿌리는 링킹용으로 쓰고있어요
<razGon_PG> 아니요. 저기 링크된 내용요.
<cheayuncho> 이.이해가...
<cheayuncho> 이해를 못햇어요..
<razGon_PG> 안드로이드에서 컴퓨터 공유폴더 사용하기요.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 아 저렇게 쓰고있어요
<cheayuncho> 제가 가끔 자료필요할때 요긴하게 써요
<razGon_PG> 잘되요?
<cheayuncho> 네 잘됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 그럼 함 해봐야지.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 실은 제가 의학영상 자료가 많은데. 매일 저장해 두기 그렇구 저런식으로 연결해서 보면 될거 같아서요.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 물론 인터넷속도가 바쳐줘야될걸요?
<razGon_PG> 어짜피 와이파이상에서 봅니다.
<cheayuncho> 그리고 스트리밍하실려면 wmv나 mp4 ,3gp같은 스트리밍코덱이어야될걸요?
<razGon_PG> 병원아니면 집에서 보니깐요.
<cheayuncho> 의학영상자료가 저용량이면 모를까...
<razGon_PG> avi는 안되나요?
<cheayuncho> mkv같은 자료는 다다운이되야 재생되요
<razGon_PG> 흠.. 오플레이어가 좋은 거군요.
<cheayuncho> avi도 다다운이되야 재생될걸요?
<razGon_PG> 다 되던데..
<razGon_PG> oplayer 오!
<cheayuncho> 확실치는않아요 저도 영상은 따로 인코딩해서 3G로보고있어서요
<cheayuncho> 한번 시도해보심이....
<razGon_PG> 공유폴더는 호스트가 우분투 서버인 경우에 어떻게 입력하나요?
<cheayuncho> 잘은모르지만 samba로되지않나요?
<cheayuncho> 그러고보니 리눅스시스템과 윈도시스템과 한번도 네트워크구성을해본게없네요..
<razGon_PG> 저는 제 가정용 홈서버가 서버인 작업을 하고 있습니다.
<cheayuncho> http://4drip.net/xe/files/attach/images/20272/770/504/3.JPG 푸핫 이럴수가
<razGon_Xsh4> 한영전환을 원활히 하기 위해서 이것으로 접속했습니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 하이패스.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 오!!
<razGon_Xsh4> 간만에 좋아하는 노래 나왔음.
<cheayuncho> 뜬근없는 하이패스때문에 웃음...
<razGon_Xsh4> 코요테 어글리!
<cheayuncho> 저는 이만자볼게요 어플리케이션개발팀 개발모임때문에 아침일찍 오션센타에가야되가지구요 ^^
<razGon_Xsh4> 아... 부럽네요..
<razGon_Xsh4> 잘자요.
<razGon_Xsh4> 저도 내일 진료 봐야 해서.
<razGon_Xsh4> 음악도 졸립고...ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> razGon_Xsh4 //이만 가보겟습니다 ^^ 좋은밤되세요
<razGon_Xsh4> 굳나잇!~!
<razGon_Xsh4> 옙!
<cheayuncho> 이만.
<razGon_Xsh4> 저도 이만.
<drake_kr> 으케 http://news.zum.com/articles/1125098
<jseongtae76> 안녕하세요?
<jseongtae76> Seony, DarkCircle, drake_kr
<jseongtae76> 모두 제가 기억하는 분들이네요ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=20356
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-10
<DarkCircle> drake_kr ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 아니 그걸 새벽에 -0- ...
<lexlove2> ?????
<lexlove2> DarkCircle, 왠지 저에겐 안보이는 윗글이 궁금해지네요 ^^
<DarkCircle> lexlove2 / http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=20356 이 링크 말이죠 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 아웅~
<DarkCircle> 콜라땡겨 -ㅠ-
<lexlove2> DarkCircle, 고생하셨네요.^^ 글을 잘쓰시네요 ^^
<lexlove2> <--- 단답형 인간
<DarkCircle> -0- . . .
<lexlove2> Seony, hi
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 5시 공단역이유
<DarkCircle> 헐 ㄱ- ...
<drake_kr> cheayuncho_cli2 17일날 오시는가유
<cheayuncho_cli2> drake_kr Sure!
<cheayuncho_cli2> drake_kr with 3peoples
<razGon_blackXis> people은 복수 입니다. 기본형이.
<razGon_blackXis> 만약 저렇게 되면 인종이 달라지는 겁니다.ㅎ
<lexlove2> razGon_blackXis, 나주는 눈옵니다. 광주도 눈오나요?
<razGon_blackXis> 아니요 광주는 지금 흐리기만 합니다.
<lexlove2> 나주가 광주보다 눈이 많이 내리더라구요... 작년엔 광주에 살았었죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_blackXis> 아 그러시군요.
<razGon_blackXis> 그러고 보니 전에 말씀하신분이  lexlove님이시군요.ㅎ
<razGon_blackXis>  cheayuncho_ocean: 컨퍼런스 잘하고 잇으세요?
<razGon_blackXis> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> razGon_blackXis, 전에 어떤 말이요?
<razGon_blackXis> 예전에요.
<razGon_blackXis> 한 두달 전쯤 되었을거에요.
<razGon_blackXis> 여기 제가 다시 자주 들어오기 시작하면서 부터요.
<razGon_blackXis> 애들이 좋아할 만한 비디오 있을까요?
<cheayuncho_ocean> 왓어요 헤헤헤
<razGon_blackXis> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_blackXis> 리하이요
<lexlove2> 광주분 계시다고 소개받던 그시절 말씀이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_blackXis> 예
<cheayuncho_ocean> drake_kr: 17일날 여성유저옵니다 물론 중3 ㅎㅎ^^
<razGon_blackXis> 그건 아주 전이구요.
<razGon_blackXis> 오!!!
<razGon_blackXis> 굳굳..
<razGon_blackXis> 여성유저라!!
<razGon_blackXis> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho_ocean> 폰덕+핸썸개발자  +여자
<razGon_blackXis> 그대 여자는 관심이 프로그래밍에 있는 건가요/
<cheayuncho_ocean> 우리 어플리케이션 개발팀 디자이너에요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_blackXis> 아...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_blackXis> 근데 중3이라니...
<cheayuncho_ocean> 꿈이 프로그래머래요
<razGon_blackXis> 오!
<razGon_blackXis> 오호~!!
<lexlove2> 저도 꿈이 프로그래머였었......
<cheayuncho_ocean> 안녕하세욧
<razGon_blackXis> 저도요..
<cheayuncho_ocean> 저는
<cheayuncho_ocean> 박현주
<cheayuncho_ocean> 라고
<cheayuncho_ocean> 해요
<razGon_blackXis> 근데... 이렇게 와버리고 말았네요.ㅎ
<razGon_blackXis> 빙의?
<razGon_blackXis> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 지금도 아주 조금씩 python 공부하고 있어요.
<cheayuncho_ocean> 저여잔데.. 그 여자?여자래요
<hankyu-lee-ocean> 지금 조채연님 계정으로
<razGon_blackXis> 부럽습니다.ㅋㅋ
<hankyu-lee-ocean> 그 여자분 들어와 계신거에요 ㅋ
<razGon_blackXis> 알고 있습니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_blackXis> 애들이 좋아할만한 어플 만들어 주세요!
<razGon_blackXis> 아이패드에 애들이 좋아할만한 어플 만들면 이거 부모가 안살수 없습니다.
<hankyu-lee-ocean> 제가 채연님이 말씀드렸던 애플리케이션 팀 팀장입니다.
<razGon_blackXis> 오! 안녕하세요?
<hankyu-lee-ocean> 네
<razGon_blackXis> 유아가 좋아하는 비디오 있을까요?
<razGon_blackXis> 뽀로로 코코몽은 마스터 했습니다.
<hankyu-lee-ocean> 글쌔요;;
<hankyu-lee-ocean> 아무래도 고전이 좋을거 같아요
<hankyu-lee-ocean> 패트와 매트라던가
<razGon_blackXis> 타요와 곰돌이 푸우 독파중.
<lexlove2> 남자아이인지 여자아이인지에 따라 다르지 않을까요?
<razGon_blackXis> 여아입니다.
<lexlove2> 나이는요?
<razGon_blackXis> 26개월요.
<cheayuncho_ocean> 패트와매트?! ㅇ완전좋음ㅋㅅㅋ
<lexlove2> 아... 자막있는 건 안되겠군요
<razGon_blackXis> 13개월때 미야자키 하야오의 토토로 정말 좋아했습니다.
<razGon_blackXis> 거의 중독.
<razGon_blackXis> 하루에 한번이상은 보여줘야 함.
<lexlove2> 앗... 그거 추천하려고 했어요
<razGon_blackXis> 그거 정말 좋아해요.
<cheayuncho_ocean> 박현주는 지금 일러스트레이터로 어플리케이션 디쟈인하러 다시갓습니다 전 커피묵으러~~~
<razGon_blackXis> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_blackXis> 감사.ㅋ
<razGon_blackXis> 패트와 매트? 구글링하겠습니다.!!
<cheayuncho_ocean> 으 애니메라면 그 지브리스튜디오껄로 하시는게 좋을걸요?
<razGon_blackXis> 근데 아이들에게 자막은 의미 없습니다.
<razGon_blackXis> 영상으로 모든게 해결.
<cheayuncho_ocean> 지브리스튜디옥에서 토토로 만든애니메이션회산에 그림하나하나를 손수로그리는 수작애니메이션회사중하나죠
<razGon_blackXis> 애가 미국만화 안좋아해요.
<razGon_blackXis> 단, 라따뚜이 예외
<lexlove2> razGon_blackXis, 따님이신가요?
<razGon_blackXis> 옙
<razGon_blackXis> 마다가스카 메가마인드 몬스터 주식회사 팽당햇음...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_blackXis> 토이스토리는 완전 망..
<DarkCircle> 조 부장님이 왜 늙어보이는지 이제 파악됨
<DarkCircle> (ㅋㅋ)
<cheayuncho_ocean> 왜요????? ㅠㅠ
<razGon_blackXis> 쿵푸팬더 함 올려 볼까요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 디자이너면 나랑 말 통하겠당 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 17일날 급 기대되넹
<drake_kr> 전 이만 술마시러 갑니다아
<razGon_blackXis> 혹시 이건 삼촌 모드?
<razGon_blackXis> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_blackXis> 있다가 뵈요..!!
<cheayuncho_ocean> 이따가 뵈요~
<razGon_blackXis> 흠 저는 공부나. 다음주 토일은 초음파 공부모임하려고 합니다.
<razGon_blackXis> lexlove2: 혹시 어깨나 목쪽에 아프시지 않으세요?
<lexlove2> razGon_blackXis, 목이 약한 편입니다. 감기 걸리면 목으로 먼저 와요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove2> razGon_blackXis, 이비인후과 쪽이세요?
<razGon_blackXis> 아...
<lexlove2> 아 그목이 아니구낭
<lexlove2> 어깨도 아픕니다. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_blackXis> 그쪽보다는 저희가 대구에서 통증치료의 대가이신 원장님께서 오셔서 강연하셔서요.
<lexlove2> 아.... 언제요?
<razGon_blackXis> 다음주 일요일입니다.
<lexlove2> 아무나 참석이 가능한거에요?
<razGon_blackXis> 의사들끼리 모임입니다.
<lexlove2> 하하하하하
<razGon_blackXis> 실은 질환있으신분 치료에 대한 시연을 하시는 부분이 있어서요.
<lexlove2> 마루타가 필요하시군요...
<razGon_blackXis> 마루타라는 말은 좀.
<razGon_blackXis> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> 제 질환은 그정도가 안되는 데.... 어깨가 틀어진 사람이 한명 있긴합니다.
<lexlove2> 목뒤부터 아프다는 사람있는데
<lexlove2> 뭐 엑스레이 찍으면 크게 이상은 없다고 하네요 ^^
<lexlove2> 필요하시면 말씀하세요 ^^;;;;
<razGon_blackXis> 헉...
<razGon_blackXis> ^^;;
<razGon_blackXis> 어짜피 그분이 하시구서 보여 주시는데요.
<lexlove2> 시연에 필요한 사람을 못구했다면요 ^^;;
<lexlove2> 아하~
<razGon_blackXis> 제가 하는 게 아닙니다.
<razGon_blackXis> 저도 어느정도 할줄은 압니다.
<lexlove2> 제가 말을 쪼매 잘못 이해했습니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_blackXis> ^^
<lexlove2> 어느 병원이세요?
<razGon_blackXis> 근데 의사분들 중에서 구해질거 같기는 한데 혹시나 대비해야 되서요.
<razGon_blackXis> 저요?
<lexlove2> 네
<razGon_blackXis> 양동에 있습니다.
<lexlove2> 네 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_blackXis> ^^;
<lexlove2> 얼마전까지 임동에서 근무했습니당 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_blackXis> 헉.
<razGon_blackXis> 혹시 저희 병원에 오셨을수도....ㅠㅠ
<lexlove2> 양동까지는 안갔습니다.
<lexlove2> 회사근처 의원으로 다녔어요... 큰병은 없는데 잔병치레를 많이해서요
<razGon_blackXis> 가끔 프로그래머 분들 오시는데. 목과 어깨 통증으로 오시더라구요.
<razGon_blackXis> 목이 자주 아프시면 편도 수술도 심각히 고민하셔야 될듯한데요.
<lexlove2> 저는 프로그래머 꿈을 못 이뤘어요
<razGon_blackXis> 년3회이상 그렇다면 주의 하셔야
<lexlove2> 몸이 약해서 그런거 같아요 요새 살이 쫌 찌고 운동 다니고 있는데 덜 아프네요
<razGon_blackXis> 신경쓰시는 일이 많으셨나봐요?
<lexlove2> 년 3회 이상이죠... 후두염 자주 걸리구요... 올 겨울은 덜 그러네요
<lexlove2> 네....^^
<razGon_blackXis> 흠..
<razGon_blackXis> 편도 절제술 권합니다.
<lexlove2> 헉;;; 무서버요
<razGon_blackXis> 편도염 오시면 결근하실정도로 아프지 않으세요?
<lexlove2> 네 맞아요 결근은 못하고 병원가서 링겔 맞고 다시 일터로 ㅋ
<lexlove2> 숨쉬기 힘들정도로 아프곤 했죠. 올해는 괜찮네요
<razGon_blackXis> 그러시면 절대적으로 편도 절제술 권하는데.
<razGon_blackXis> 공기가 좋은곳에 있으셔서 그런가봐요.
<lexlove2> 수....술.....이 무서버서...
<razGon_blackXis> 편도는 과민반응을 잘보이는 곳입니다.
<razGon_blackXis> 그것때문에 염증이 나고 심하면 고름까지 모이죠.
<lexlove2> 그렇군요
<lexlove2> 저는 불량환자랍니다. 약 3일치주면 일주일후에 찾아갑니다. ㅋ
<lexlove2> 의사샘왈: 박경림처럼 되고 싶으세요???
<razGon_blackXis> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_blackXis> 렉스님 성대도 별루 않좋으시군요.
<lexlove2> 의사샘왈: 약 남았어도 이틀후에 봅시다!!!
<razGon_blackXis> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 근데 직업은 강사 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_blackXis> ㅎㄱㄱㄱ
<lexlove2> 그당시 9시간 ~ 11시간까지 강의했엇어요.... 하루에
<razGon_blackXis> 그러니 남아나지 않지요!
<lexlove2> 어쩔수가 없는 일인걸요
<razGon_blackXis> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<lexlove2> 지금은 그정도로 일하진 않네요
<lexlove2> 나이도 있고...
<razGon_blackXis> 다행입니다.
<razGon_blackXis> 그래도 너무 위험하신데요.
<lexlove2> ^^
<lexlove2> 살 좀 찌우고 운동하니 한결 나아진거 같아요 저항력이 강해진듯
<razGon_blackXis> 좋은 환경이라서 괜찮으신거 같아요
<razGon_blackXis> 좋은 공기
<lexlove2> 그럴수도 있겠네요.^^
<razGon_blackXis> 잠시화장실요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 즐거운(?) 주말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> imsu, 안녕하세요
<razGon_blackXis> imsu, Seony:알로하!
<razGon_blackXis> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요?
<Ponics_Beginner> razGon_blackXis: / 네. 안녕하세요.
<imsu> razGon_blackXis: 안녕하세요 ~~
<imsu> lexlove2: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> lexlove2: 주말에도 학원 수업을 하시나요?
<lexlove2> imsu, 토요무료강좌가 있었어요
<lexlove2> 이제 들어가려고 합니다. 즐거운 토욜 되세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 오~! 임수옹~!
<imsu> ls
<imsu> 헉;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 드레이콩 이 구로공단에서 벙개를 쳤는뎅.. 안가셨나효 ?
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 일햬야햬요 ㅠ
<imsu> 좀 전에 확인 ㅠ
<razGon_blackXis> 특수사건전담반TEN 재미있네요
<razGon_blackXis> 작가를 재대로 잡았네요
<razGon_blackXis> 느낌이 CSI필이 나는데 느낌이 다르네요.ㅎ
<Seony> SSD가 속도가 제대로 안나와서 교환 신청했는데... 이제 잘 나오네요.
<Seony> 읽기 500메가, 쓰기 450메가...
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 훔... 역시 부럽습니당...
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 갖고있던 물건을 하나 팔고 산거라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 부럽습니당... 저는 컴이 다 맛이 가서.. 겨우 겨우.. 웹만 돌아 간다능... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리붓
<razGon_web> 오늘은 조용하군요.ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 전이만자보러가겟습니다.... 피곤피곤 내일뵙시다~!
<dir> 조용하네요.
<dir> 야간 산행을 갔다왔더니...
<razGon_web> 후...
<razGon_web> 내일 봐요.
<razGon_web> 저도 다음주에 잇을 워크샾위해 준비중.
<razGon_web> http://goo.gl/Yk6qC
<razGon_web> 이거 볼만 할까요?
<razGon_web> 제 서버의 버전이 10.04 LTS인데 말이죠.,
<imsu``> razGon_web: 맨날 야근이신가봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu``> 본업보다 열심인 컴터 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> imsu: 야근 보다는 컴퓨터로 자료가 있어서 그걸루 봅니다.
<razGon_web> PPT.PDF.WEB등등으로 있어서 그것들로 자료봅니다.
<imsu> 구축하고자 하신거는 잘 되셨는지요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 거의요.
<imsu> 아항~
<razGon_web> 웹은 홈피만 만들면 되는데.
<razGon_web> 컨텐츠가 잘생각 안나서 중지중이구요.
<razGon_web> 일단은 지금은 데이타를 집중화시키고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 그리고 운용단계에 들어갔죠.
<razGon_web> 잠시 다녀오겠습니다.
<imsu> 넹~~
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 훔.... 이시간 까지 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔...
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 할게 좀 있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 늦게 주무시나봐요~ 매일~
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 저같은 백수가 무슨 할일이 있을까요 ? 그냥 모자르는 콤뿌따 공부라도 해볼라고 눈뜨고 있는 것일 뿐이죠..
<imsu> 옹?? 백수셨어요? 설마~
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 백수죠.. 이젠.. ㅋㅋ 나이 많고 콤뿌따 모르는 콤맹... ㅋㅋ
<oming> 킁
<oming> 다들 주무시려나..
<oming> 안녕하세요 :)
<noth> 안녕하세요
<noth> In Time 방금 봤는데 잼있네요
<oming> 그게 모죠ㅕ?
<noth> 영화에요
<oming> 호오.. 저에게도 덜덜..
<noth> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1637688/
<noth> 여자 주인공이 좋아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<oming> 영어... 덜덜덜;;
<oming> 직다운파일 덜덜덜...
<noth> 혹시 보실거면
<noth> http://www2.torrentrg.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=torrent_movie&wr_id=154207&sca=&sfl=wr_subject&stx=In+Time&sop=and
<noth> 맘마미아에 나왔던 여자라는데 귀엽네요
<oming> 호호.. 무비알지 덜덜..
<imsu`> Ponics_Beginner: 에이 그래도 기본 가닥이 있잖아요~
<noth> 담배 피고와서 이거 봐야겠네요
<noth> http://www2.torrentrg.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=torrent_movie&wr_id=156941
<noth> 오인혜 어디선가 많이 들어본 이름이라서
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 기본 없습니다.. 계념 없습니다.. 예의 없습니다. 4가지 없에려고 노력합니다.. 이상은 우분투 사무실 반입금지 품목이였습니다.. ㅋㅋ
<oming> htc evo 4g+에 키보드 연결해 사용하시는분있나요? 덜덜
<imsu`> Ponics_Beginner: ㅋㅋ 에이 너무 겸손하시네
<noth> oming: usb host만 지원되면 대부분 될꺼에요
<noth> 리시버 있는 키보드는 대부분 되더군요
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 레알 사실 인데.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<oming> 리시버가 뭐지.. 역시 어려웡;;
<noth> oming: 제가 사용해본건 PC에 usb 리시버 꼽고 무선 키보드랑 연결해주는거였어요
<noth> oming: 커널 메세지보니 USB HID만 커널에서 켜면 동작하더군요
<oming> noth, .... 무슨말인지 하나도 모르겠군요ㅠ ㅠ 알기쉽게좀... 끙..
<oming> 해피해킹으로 이보연결가능하단 말씀?
<noth> 죄송합니다 해피해킹이 뭔지 몰라요
<oming> ㅠ.ㅠ
<oming> 해피해킹키보드임.. 키보드 이름..
<noth> 아
<noth> 블루투스인가요?
<oming> 아뇨.. USB로 연결하는고
<noth> 아 유선이군요
<oming> 넴
<oming> 구글링해봐도 안나오는구뇽...
<oming> 제가 잘못한걸지도 모르겠지만서도;;
<noth> 휴대폰이 USB HOST 지원하나요?
<oming> ... 그게뭐죠..
<oming> 암튼.. 이포4g+... 끙
<noth> 이포4g+ 모델명을 찾기 힘들군요
<noth> HTC evo 4G+가 이포4G+가 된건가요?
<oming> ...
<noth> 이름을 지저분하게 지었군요...
<oming> 후후후...
<oming> 걍 이보면 좋으련만 ㅋ
<noth> http://www.phonearena.com/phones/HTC-EVO-4G_id4382
<noth> USB HOST 지원 여부가 없군요
<oming> 끙..
<oming> http://www.htcphones.net/htc-hd2-supports-usb-host/
<noth> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=727440
<oming> 요기처럼 키보드로 조정만할수있다면..
<oming> 영어... 쩜쩜..
<noth> 일단 꼽아보시는게
<oming> ㅠㅠ 번역기 돌려야 되는군.. 핫;
<noth> 아마도 그냥 동작할지도
<oming> 핀이 안맞아욤... 끙
<noth> 어차피 젠더 사야해요
<noth> 호스트 젠더로
<oming> 그게뭐죠...?
<noth> USB OTG에서 HOST랑 DEVICE랑 4번 핀으로 구별하거든요
<noth> 여튼 USB HOST 젠더를 연결해서 꼽으셔야할꺼에요
<noth> micro usb host ----> USB
<noth> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=usb+micro+host
<noth> 여기에 이미지 몇개 있네요
<noth> 한쪽은 마이크로 usb host 숫놈... 한쪽은 usb Type A암놈?
<oming> ;ㅅ; 일단 저런게 없군요...
<noth> 네 보통 악세사리는 따로 구매해야해요... 애플스타일
<noth> 삼성도 기본으로 안들어있더군요 따로 구매하라고...
<oming> 흠.. 집에서는 못만들까요?
<noth> 애플따라쟁이...
<noth> 4번핀을 그라운드로 연결해야하는데
<noth> 반대일지도 모르지만
<noth> 가능은 할꺼에요
<noth> 전 사무실에 있어서...
<noth> 물론 mini 타입이지만 ㅎㅎ
<noth> 전 마저 영화 보고 오겠습니다
<oming> 네 ㅠㅠ 일단 도움 감사합니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 다시돌아왔습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 마눌이 아프셔서 친구병원에 왔다가 가려는중
<razGon_OpQ> Imsu: 주무시죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 잘자요...^^
<oming> 평안히 주무세요 :)
<razGon_OpQ> 아! 저는 자려는게 아닙니다.
<oming> 헐... 밤샘?!
<razGon_OpQ> Imsu님에게 잘자라고...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ>  야행생활만끽중입니다.
<oming> 이야호~ 전 슬슬졸려오는데 ㅠㅠ
<oming> 자야되남;
<razGon_OpQ> 이시간은 저만의시간입니다. 마눌도 아이들도 없는 조용한시간.
<razGon_OpQ> 졸리시면 주무세요
<razGon_OpQ> 저도그러는데요
<oming> 술마셨더니.. 잠이.. ㅠㅠ
<oming> 머리만 깨질듯이 아프고;
<razGon_OpQ> 평소에는 열한시자서 일곱시에 일어난답니다
<razGon_OpQ> 하지만 주말은 커피콜라마시면서 늦게까지있습니다.
<oming> 후후후.. 저는 평소에 2시에자서 6시에 일어난다는... ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 오...!!
<razGon_web> 멋진 체력입니다!
<oming> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<oming> 젊으니께... 라고 말하고싶다.. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> oming: 실례합니다만 나이가?
<oming> 이제곧 24세 됩니다..
<razGon_web> 아!
<Ponics_Beginner> 역시 젊으시군요..
<razGon_web> 그나이에는 다 그런겁니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 제가 그나이때는....
<oming> 후후 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 왕성할때죠..
<Ponics_Beginner> 군대 제대후... 밤새워 놀때 군요...
<oming> 네 ㅠㅠ
<oming> 제대한지 얼마안되서..
<razGon_web> 근데 왜 6시에 일어나나요?
<oming> 일하로 다녀요..
<oming> 돈벌어야죠 ㅠ
<razGon_web> 2시는요?
<razGon_web> 늦게 자는 건가요? 일부러?
<oming> 집에오면 11시라..씻고 나면 잠이 안와서;;
<razGon_web> 헉...
<razGon_web> 무슨 일을 하시길래.
<razGon_web> 아침부터 밤늦게까지?
<razGon_web> 연구같은거 하세요?
<oming> 공장 아르바이트 다녀요.. 하핫
<razGon_web> 공장 아르바이트지만, 아주 격심한 노동인데요/
<razGon_web> ?
<razGon_web> 12시간도 아니고.
<oming> 음.. 그리 힘든것도 아니고.. 야간풀이라 돈도 잘들어오고 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 무려 16시간!
<oming> 아.. 일은 8시 반부터 시작..
<razGon_web> 아...
<razGon_web> 출근을 위해서군요.ㅋ
<oming> 출근만 1시간.. 퇴근만 1시간.. 쩜쩜
<razGon_web> 14시간.
<razGon_web> 흠...
<razGon_web> 무슨일을 하는덴지 물어봐도 되나요?
<razGon_web> 아니면 회사 이름은요/
<oming> 음.. 제품납품일?
<oming> 제조일?
<oming> 오산에 한양이엔지요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<razGon_web> 제조업?
<razGon_web> 아...
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<oming> 옙; 반도체 씻는기계?
<razGon_web> 거기 잘나가죠?
<oming> 제가잘... ㅠㅠ
<oming> 유명하다고 하는거같은데;; 잘모르겠네요;
<razGon_web> 주식으로는 항공우주테마에 속해있는 회사죠.
<razGon_web> 완전히 견실하진 않지만. 그래도 믿고 다닐만한 뎁니다.
<razGon_web> 일손이 그리모자르나요?
<oming> 호옴;;
<oming> 일손이 모자란게 아니라.. 제품을 많이 만들때 잠깐씩 쓰는정도..?
<oming> 평소는 널널한데.. 제품납기일 다가오면... 풀야간..
<razGon_web> 아..
<razGon_web> 납기일.
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<oming> 저번달에 한 50공수 찍은거 같네요 ㅠㅠ
<oming> 한달에... 5일셨나...;; 풀야간에..
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<oming> 근데 잼떠요 ㅠㅠ
<oming> 횽들이랑 수다떨며 열심히 일하다보면..
<oming> 어느덧 시간도가고.. ㅠㅠ
<oming> 제 여가시간이 없다는게 흠이지만..서도;
<razGon_web> 한양이엔지 보았는데요.
<oming> 네
<razGon_web> 내년에 괜찮을 듯 하네요.
<oming> ???
<razGon_web> 주식상.
<oming> 아... ㅋ
<razGon_web> 지금 5000원대인데요.
<oming> 유명한곳인가봐요;
<razGon_web> 마니 오를듯 합니다.
<razGon_web> 주식으로 장난 잝치는 데 중에 하나죠.
<oming> 호호.. 주식하시나봐요..
<oming> 멋지다..
<razGon_web> 근데 회사가 나쁜데 장난치는게 아니라 좋아서 장난치는 곳입니다.
<razGon_web> 괜찮은 곳.,
<razGon_web> 장기적으로 가져가면 어찌될지 모르지만. 단기적으로 봐도 좋은거 투성이죠.
<oming> 호오~ 내가 그런데 다니고있었구남;;
<razGon_web> 일단, 1. 반도체 관련산업.... 잘나가는 중이죠. 개나소나 스마트니...
<oming> ㅋ
<razGon_web> 2. 항공우주사업..... 나로호 3호 발사합니다.
<oming> 그래서 일거리가 많음 ㅠ
<razGon_web> 3. 중국 사천성에 자원투자도 했죠.
<razGon_web> 자원투자는 사기성 깊은건데. 띄우기로 먹을려고 하는 듯하네요.
<oming> 호...
<oming> 근데.. 역시 들어도 뭐가먼지 모르는 1인... ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 어제 종가로 5460원인데. 12000원까지는 갈듯.... 단, 유럽위기나 미국 공황이 안온다는 전제하에요.
<razGon_web> 5640원,
<razGon_web> 일단은 괜찮다는 겁니다.ㅎ
<oming> 호오~ :)
<oming> 나두 나중에 돈많이 벌면 ㅠㅠ 주식해봐야짐~
<oming> 끙... 그때 도움많이주세욤 :)
<razGon_web> 주식하지 마세요.
<oming> 끙...
<razGon_web> 주식사놓구 팔지 마세요.
<razGon_web> 주식해본다는 말은 주식을 사고 팔고 하시는 건데.
<oming> 네~:
<razGon_web> 주식은 사놓고 팔지 마세요.
<oming> 그게 안정적인건가보네욤 :)
<razGon_web> 장기 투자 하시면 웅진케미칼 혹은 율촌화학에 투자 하세요.
<razGon_web> 그러기가 쉽지 않거든요.
<razGon_web> 일단 사면 3-5년은 팔지 마세요
<razGon_web> 그럴 자신 없으면 주식 하시면 힘들어집니다.
<razGon_web> 주식을 하면 좋은게 주변의 경제 활동에 대한 눈을 뜨고 이해가 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 얼마나 다니셨죠?
<oming> 1개월.. 덜덜;;
<razGon_web> 10월부터 바빠졌죠?
<oming> 네;;
<razGon_web> 그이전은 널널했는데.
<oming> 홀.. 어떠헥 그걸;
<razGon_web> 다 주가에 반영됩니다.
<oming> 컹..
<razGon_web> 주가가 아래로 달리다가 다시 올라간 주가 10월 2째주부터내요
<oming> 호오~;
<razGon_web> 10월 첫째주에 바닥찍고.
<razGon_web> 10월4일이니 2째쭈인가요?
<razGon_web> 10월3째주부터 치고 올라가기 시작했죠.
<oming> 이야... 신기해 :)
<razGon_web> 그만큼 회사가 주가 관리가 철저하다는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 지난 2달간은 몸풀기 했다면
<razGon_web> 내년부터는 엄청 달릴듯 합니다.
<razGon_web> 아직 올해가 몇주 남았지만 말이죠/.
<razGon_web> 언제 복학하세요?
<oming> 내년 3월부터는 복학이니..
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 개고생하세요/.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 개학전까지 피똥싸게 열심히 일하셔야 될겁니다.
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ 열심히 야간찍어서 등록금이나 벌어야죠 ㅠㅠ
<oming> 흐흐.. 야간 == 돈!!!!!!
<razGon_web> 학교간다고 일주일전에 끝낸다고 하면 좀더 나오면 안되겟니 할겁니다.
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 이게 패턴을 보니 2년마다 한번씩 꿈틀하는군요.
<razGon_web> 잘보세요...
<oming> ?
<razGon_web> 내년에 만이천원이상 찍을 겁니다.
<oming> 호호;;
<oming> 왠지 막.. 사두고 싶어져;; ㅋ
<razGon_web> 사지마세요.
<razGon_web> 만약하신다면 백만원만.
<razGon_web> 그이상은 하지 마세요.
<oming> 백만원사면 200으로 오르는거죠?
<razGon_web> 그러긴 하지만. 제가 신은 아니고 그냥 예상입니다.
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ;;
<oming> 일단 정보감사합니다 ㅠ
<oming> 나중에 한번해봐야겠네요 ㅋ
<oming> ㅠㅠ 이만자로가봐야짐;
<razGon_web> 잘자요.
<razGon_web> 저도 슬슬 잠이 오네요.
<oming> 네~ 주말 편희쉬세요~
<razGon_web> 4-5시쯤은 자야...
<razGon_web> 쉬세요.
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ ㅠ
<oming> 바임~
<razGon_web> 굳나잇.
<razGon_web> 헉.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... 무쟈게 피곤...
<razGon_PG> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> Hi
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-11
<razGon_PG> aloha!
<razGon_PG> I am tired that my wife is sick. I went to hospital last night
<Work^Seony> 아... 저런 심각했었나봐요...
<Work^Seony> 밤에 갑자기 가셨을 정도면...
<razGon_PG> 헉 여기서 막히네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 저희 와이프가 민감합니다.
<razGon_PG> nono she is sensitive about sick
<razGon_PG> about sickness
<Work^Seony> sensitive까지만 하시면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> ^^;
<razGon_PG> 옙
<Work^Seony> 한국말처럼, 굳이 뒤에 안써줘도 다 이해하죠.
<razGon_PG> 커멘드군요.
<razGon_PG> re-hi
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 키를 잘못 누르는 바람에...
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 일단은 친구 병원가서 링거 팍팍 맞추어 주었는데.
<razGon_PG> 혹시 이거 부작용 머머 나올수도 있다고 했는데 그게 바로 나타나네요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<razGon_PG> 아이 돌보다가 생겼습니다.
<razGon_PG> 많이 무리햇죠. 거기에 신경쓰는 일도 많아지고 하구요.
<Work^Seony> 역시 집안일이 가장 힘든 일이네요
<razGon_PG> 작업 강도는 그렇게 힘든건 아닌데요. 아이보는 일이 미룰수 없는 일이라서요.
<razGon_PG> 그래서 휴식이 없어서 더 힘든거 같습니다.
<razGon_PG> 아이가 새벽2시에 일어나서 우유달라는데 내일 아침에 드세요 할수도 없고.
<razGon_PG> 그러다보니 잠설치고.. 피곤이 쭉쭉 몰려오고 그런거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하네요... 내일 드세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그래서 낮에 병원에 들려서 링거 좀 맞으라고 했는데 고집피우다가 다시 아파가지고...
<razGon_PG> 어제 새벽의 저만의 시간이 깨져 버렷습니다.
<razGon_PG> 봐야할 자료가 잇어서 보구 있었는데. 몸이 떨린다고..
<Work^Seony> 푹 쉬셔야하는데, 그렇게 되면 라즈곤님이 힘들어지시겠네요
<razGon_PG> 원래 육아가 힘든법이지요.
<razGon_PG> 마음은 기쁜데 몸은 지쳐간다는.
<razGon_PG> 아이패드로 PPT파일 보는데 keynote를 많이 사용하나요?
<Work^Seony> 마음이라도 기뻐서 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 키노트는 키노트 전용 파일을 보구요..
<razGon_PG> 그렇게라도 생각해야죠.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> PPT는 다른 프로그램 쓰셔야할꺼에요
<razGon_PG> quick shark이거 다운받았는데요.
<razGon_PG> 아... 애플은 무서운 회사임.
<razGon_PG> 진짜 기계만 사면 다가 아니라 어플사느라고 돈들겠어요.
<razGon_PG> 어찌저찌해서 무료 어플로 피해다니고 있는데요.
<Work^Seony> 더 큰 문제는요,
<razGon_PG> 첫째아이가 좋아하는 어린이 전용어플은 지금 사기 직전까지 가고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그런 지출들이, 자발적인 거라는 게 무서운 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그러니깐요.
<Work^Seony> 어쩔 수 없이 사는 물건이면 모르겠는데, 앱이라는 게 있어도그만 없어도 그만인지라...
<Work^Seony> 차라리 한 달에 한 권씩 구입하는 책 같은 거라고 생각하세요
<Work^Seony> 한 달에 금액 정해놓고 계획적인 앱 구입 하시면 훨씬 낫습니다.
<razGon_PG> 게임쪽은 seony님이 말씀하신 어메이징 브레이커 그거하다가 살뻔했죠.
<Work^Seony> 구입하시지 그랬어요 얼마 안하는데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> $0.99면 싸잖아요. 인피니티 블레이드 같은 건 $6.99 정도 할껄요.
<razGon_PG> 좋기는 한데....어짜피 기기의 대부분은 아이가 쓰기 때문에 게임같은 건 될수 있으면 안하려구요.
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 중국에서 철근 아낀다고 아파트 공사하는데 대나무 끼워넣은 사진 봤는데 진짜 어이업센요.
<razGon_PG> 지금 아이패드의 위치는 우리 첫째딸아이의 PMP입니다.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그건 약과에요.
<razGon_PG> 술에 넣을 주정이 없어서 공업용 메탄올 넣는 동네인데요뭘.
<razGon_PG> 참고로 메탄올 먹으면 눈이 멀거나 죽습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네. 얘기 들었어요..
<Work^Seony> 아이패드에, 책 읽어주는 앱들 있어요.
<razGon_PG> 오..
<Work^Seony> 토이스토리 같은 앱은, 책이면서도 즐길 수 있는 컨텐츠가 들어있어서 좋죠
<razGon_PG> 아...
<Work^Seony> 살아있는 책이라고 하는데, 나름 괜찮긴 해요.
<razGon_PG> 감사합니다. 그런건 사두어야..
<razGon_PG> 제가 어플중에서 가장 놀란건 youversion
<Work^Seony> 뭐하는 거에요?
<razGon_PG> 정말 기발한 아이디어로 만들엇더군요.
<razGon_PG> 성경 어플입니다. 유무선 연동.^^
<Work^Seony> 아...
<razGon_PG> 여러 언어로 나오고 오디오 북도 있고요.
<razGon_PG> 웹으로 보다가 아이폰으로 보다가 안드로이드로 봐도 연동됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 성경에 관해서는 완벽한 클라우드 시스템 같습니다.
<razGon_PG> 거기에 주석 쓸수 있구요. 그것도 공유할수 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇군요... 혹시 클라우드 시스템이라기보단, 그냥 웹으로 만들어놓은걸 웹브라우저로 감싼 게 아닐까요?
<razGon_PG> 물론 주석이 여러 언어로 되어 있지만요.
<Work^Seony> 나름 편하게 앱 만드는 방법이, 웹으로 만들어놓고 그걸 웹브라우저로 감싸놓는거거든요
<razGon_PG> 아. 그렇군요.
<razGon_PG> 줄치는 것과 주석 만들어 놓은 것도 연동이 되어서요.
<razGon_PG> 느낌은 클라우드의 느낌이...
<razGon_PG> 아이폰4s광고 하면서 icloud 광고 하더군요.
<razGon_PG> 딱 그느낌입니다.
<Work^Seony> youversion 소개글 보니까 다양한 성경을 지원하네요
<razGon_PG> 아이서 본거 패드로 그것을 컴에서도 볼수잇구요.
<razGon_PG> 예
<razGon_PG> 언어가 42개구요. 한국어는 최근에 개정된 성경도 지원하더라구요.
<razGon_PG> 실은 이거말고 다른 어플로 둘째 재웁니다.
<razGon_PG> 성경구절은 잠언....잠을 부르는 말씀.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내년에 학교 졸업하고 하와이에서 취업 안되면 미본토로 넘어가려는데, 어디로 갈지 고민되네요...
<Work^Seony> 일단 서부로 갈지 동부로 갈지...
<Work^Seony> 서부는 시애틀 아니면 샌프란시스코로 정해놨는데 동부는 워낙 갈데가 많아서..
<razGon_PG> 아 점점 멀리 가시는 군요.
<razGon_PG> LA는 안가세요?
<razGon_PG> 샌프란시스코 좋을  거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> L.A는 와이프가 별로 가고싶어하지 않아서요...
<razGon_PG> 하긴 영화에서 별루 좋아 보이진 않는 동네라서.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 샌프란시스코는 전형적인 항구도시의 면모를 보이더라구요.
<razGon_PG> 와이프가 학회가 실리콘벨리에 있어서 4년전에 다녀와서 구글어스로 보았습니다.
<Work^Seony> 살다온 사람들 말로는 좋다고는 해요. 세금이 좀 비싸서 그렇지만..
<razGon_PG> 아 또 그런 단점이..
<Work^Seony> 일단 캘리포니아라는 동네가 연중 기온이 18도를 유지하는 곳이라 살기 좋거든요
<razGon_PG> LA는 지방정부. 특히 오렌지 카운티는 지방제정 부도라고 해서 안가시는게 낫겠어요.
<razGon_PG> 그러겠네요.
<razGon_PG> 하와이와 비슷할듯.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네. 실은 캘리포니아는 주정부 망하기 일보직전이라서 저도 제외하고 있어요...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 하와이는 더운 곳이죠. 캘리포니아는 얘기 들어보니까 반팔 입기엔 좀 춥고 외투 걸치기엔 살짝 더운 정도라고 해요
<razGon_PG> 지난주 증권방송에서 그렇게 나오더라구요.
<razGon_PG> ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 원래 캘리포니아 주정부 망한다는 소리는 작년부터 나왔었어요. 그게 겨우 턱걸이하면서 유지하는 수준이죠.
<Work^Seony> 내년 회계년도에는 분명 망할 거에요
<razGon_PG> 그래서 우리사촌이 거기 한인에게 시집갔는데 지금은 동남부로 갓어요.
<Work^Seony> 동북부로 가면 아마 살기는 좋을 거 같은데 일을 많이 해야한다는 문제가 있꼬...
<razGon_PG> 어디러라? 뉴올리언즈?
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<razGon_PG> 가시면 뉴욕이나 보스턴 가실듯 한데.
<Work^Seony> 뉴욕은 사람들이 너무 많아서 제외했어요...
<razGon_PG> 하긴. 그러겠네요..
<razGon_PG> 서울보다 더 복잡한 동네는 피하심이.
<Work^Seony> 매사추세츠(보스턴)이나, 펜실베니아(필라델피아), 아니면 메릴랜드...
<razGon_PG> 내년에는 월가에 사람들 많이 몰릴듯합니다.
<Work^Seony> 펜실베니아에 조금 아는 사람 있어서 관광이나 좀 시켜달라고 할려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잠시 관광하면서 좀 둘러볼려구요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 그것보다는 일단 하와이에서 취업하는 걸 목표로 하고있어요.
<razGon_PG> 좋겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 사실 하와이 외에는 별로 가고싶지 않거든요
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이 동네가 편하기도 하고..
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<razGon_PG> 동부는 인종차별 심하지 않아요?
<Work^Seony> 인종차별 문제는 법이 강력해서 지금은 거의 없다시피 할 거에요. 다만 다른 차별이 있죠.
<razGon_PG> 어떤 거죠?
<Work^Seony> 물론 은근히 무시하는 게 어느정도 있다고는 하는데, 그 정도야 넘어갈만할테고,
<Work^Seony> 제일 큰 문제는, 영어를 못하면 진짜 차별받아요. 아주 대놓고..
<razGon_PG> 그러니깐요.
<Work^Seony> 심지어는 상점에 물건 사러 들어갔는데 영어 못하면, 손님으로 취급받지도 못할 정도거든요
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 저도 이야기 들은 적있어요. 천천히 말하면 다알아들을 법한데 일부러 빠르게 이야기 한다고 하더군요.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어느정도 알아듣고 말 통하고 하면 안그렇겠지만... 일단 그럴 가능성이 있는 곳 자체에 가고싶지 않아서, 왠만하면 하와이에서 살아남을려구요
<razGon_PG> 하와이 좋죠.
<Work^Seony> 음... 미국에서 오래 살다보면 "빠르게" 말하는 건 상관없어요.
<razGon_PG> 플로리다는 별루인가요?
<razGon_PG> 굳.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어차피 늘상 하는 얘기니까 빨리 말하든 늦게 말하든 다 알아먹을 수 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 가장 어려운 게, 특이한 단어 쓰는 것들이 제일 어렵죠
<razGon_PG> 아.
<razGon_PG> 사투리?
<razGon_PG> 그런것도 있겠군요.
<Work^Seony> 이상한 표현들이나... 어려운 단어들...
<razGon_PG> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 플로리다는 하와이 날씨랑 비슷하다고 해요.
<razGon_PG> 저는 충남 아산이 고향인데 광주와서 처음에는 간간히 못 알아 듣는 단어가 많았죠.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다만 한 가지 다른 점이 있다면, 플로리다는 비가 좀 더 많이 온다는 정도...
<razGon_PG> 한국도 그런데 미국이야 말할 것도 없겠죠.
<razGon_PG> 열대 우림이군요.
<Work^Seony> 그거 아세요? 재밌는 얘긴데요,
<razGon_PG> 뭐죠?
<Work^Seony> 사실은, 미국 사람들끼리도 서로 영어 잘 못알아듣는대요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 억양땜시?
<Work^Seony> 남부, 북부, 서부, 동부 다들 서로 다 70% 정도 밖에 못알아먹는대요.
<Work^Seony> 다만, 챙피하니까 아무 말 안할 뿐.
<razGon_PG> 그럴거 같아요.
<razGon_PG> 마치 영국식 영어와 미국식 영어의 느낌일 듯.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 너무 걱정하지 말라는 소리도 듣긴 했는데... 그래도 언어라는 게, 말에서 나오는 게 아니라 "문화"에서 나오는 거라서 아무래도 동양식 사고방식으로는 진짜 이해하기 힘든 것들이 많죠.
<Work^Seony> 일단 하와이에 이력서 넣을 리스트를 뽑고있는데, 섬이다보니 IT 분야로 가기가 쉽지 않네요.
<Work^Seony> 미본토에 리눅스 서버관리자 채용공고 보니까, 연봉 7만불이던데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 가기는 서부의 캘리포니아가 나을거 같기는 한데.
<razGon_PG> 연봉 7만불이면. 센건가요?
<razGon_PG> 느낌이 별루..
<Work^Seony> 중간 관리자가 아니라 약간 경력 있는 정도로 연봉 8천만원 수준이니깐요...
<Work^Seony> 한국에 비하면 많게는 4배에서 적게는 2배도 되는 액수죠.
<Work^Seony> 일단 제 처지에 비한다면, 연봉 4만불만 되도 얼씨구나 하고 가겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 하지만 레드헷 기반이여야 되지 않나요?
<razGon_PG> 아..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그런 것도 중요하겠지만, 일단 리눅스는 기본적으로 다 비슷비슷하니간요...
<Work^Seony> 데비안이니 레드햇이니 하는 부분은 전체로 놓고 봤을 때, 20%나 30% 정도 밖에 차이 안나요. 개인적인 생각이긴 하지만요...
<razGon_PG> 하긴 사고가 같고 언어가 약간 다른거니 뭐 다를게 없죠.
<razGon_PG> 한국에서는 대우 좋나요? 리눅스 서버 관리자?
<razGon_PG> 안물어 보는게 낫겠지만요.
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 "아주 않좋은" 직업으로 알고있어요...
<Work^Seony> 아무나 다 한다는 인식...
<razGon_PG> 분명 인력을 "완벽하게 최적화" 시켜서 돌릴겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 한국의료부터 그러니 다른 직업군은 말로 할것도 없죠.
<razGon_PG> 그래서 미국에서 본의 아니게 못돌아 오는 사람들도 많더군요.
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 리눅스 서버 중간 관리자쯤 되면 연봉이 10만불 정도 되니까... 아무래도 그쪽이면 미국이 좀 나을 거에요
<razGon_PG> 오!
<Work^Seony> 돈도 돈이지만, 근무환경부터 좀 많이 다르잖아요...
<razGon_PG> 예
<razGon_PG> 그게 중요하다고 하더군요.
<Work^Seony> 제 사촌이 얼마 전에 하와이 놀러왔다가 돌아갔는데, 저한테 이런 얘길 해주더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 유학하고 바로 돌아온 경우는, 한국에서 취업해도 무리없이 적응하는데,
<razGon_PG> 근무환경도 무리가 안되게 하는 환경인데 돈도 많이 준다고.
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 유학하고 직장생활 하다가 돌아온 케이스는, 한국에서 직장생활 쉽게 적응 못한다고 해요.
<razGon_PG> 문화가 전혀 다르니.
<Work^Seony> 일단 저도 많이 게을러졌거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 옛날같지 않아서, 이제는 조금만 일해도 힘들어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 상사라고 고압적인 태도로 누르는 경우가 많죠. 한국은... 그럴때 나오는 말이... "까라면 까"
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ 그건 익숙해 져서 그런거 아닌가요?
<razGon_PG> ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 좋겠군요. 토요일 오후...
<razGon_PG> 저는 저의 주말을 잃었답니다...ㅠ
<razGon_PG> 조금잇으면 교회가야 하는데 가서 많이 졸거 같네요.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 흐...
<Work^Seony> 다음 주가 기말이라... 죽겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 잘되실거에요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아. 근데 미국은 인문학 나오신 분이 IT쪽으로 지원해도 받아주나요?
<razGon_PG> 아. 전공바꾸셨지...ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 우리나라는 전형적인 스펙 사회라 참... 말도 안되는 자격증과 프로필 만들어야 있어보이는...헐...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 미국은 전공이랑 다르면 취업이 불가능하다고 봐야되요...
<razGon_PG> 잠시만요. 애가 우네요..
<razGon_PG> I 'm back!
<razGon_PG> jincreator: Good morning!
<razGon_PG> 미국도 그렇군요. 하긴 그래야 되니. 전공이 다른데 취업이 되는 경우는 가수나 가능하겠군요. 그것도 아주 낮은 확률로.
<jincreator> razGon_PG: 네, 좋은아침이에요.
<razGon_PG> 우리 둘째딸은 울부짖네요...
<razGon_PG> 우유 먹고 즐거워서 보행기타면서 포효
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게다가, 다른 전공으로의 지식이 있어도 그닥 달가워하지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서, 제가 회게를 전공하는데 컴퓨터를 잘한다고 해서 그게 취업에 결코 도움이 되진 않는다는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그건 한국도 마찬가지죠.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 회사에서 고장나는 컴퓨터는 제가 다 고칠 수 있습니다. 이런 게 한국에서는 그래도 좀 통하지 않나요?
<razGon_PG> 성적은 별루인데 컴을 잘하네. 뽑자. 가 아니라. 성적도 좋은데 컴도 잘하네 뽑자죠.
<razGon_PG> 자리에 비해서 사람이 넘쳐나니. 그런 마인드 일거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네. 근데 여기서는, "회계전공했는데 어떻게 해서 컴퓨터를 잘해? 회계 전공했으면 회게만 잘하면 됐지, 왜 컴퓨터도 잘하는데?" 이런 ㅅ기이에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 사회가 발전되면 발전될수록 전문화 분업화 되는 거죠.
<razGon_PG> 미쿡은 뭐하나만 잘해도 살만 할 뿐만 아니라 잘살 잖아요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 개사기 국가라고 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하는 일에 비해 지나치게 수입이 많다구요...
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 맞죠..ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 인권비 때문에 문제죠.
<Work^Seony> 근데 몸으로 뛰는 사람들 수입이 많은 건, 한국도 좀 배워야할 거 같아요
<razGon_PG> 하긴 일을 열심히 하면 먹고 살만하다라는 말이 맞죠.
<razGon_PG> 그건 배워야 할거 같네요.
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 저도 몸을 많이 쓰는데.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 한국의사와 미국의사 차이가 미국의사는 인종도 많고 환자군도 여러가지라서 한환자에게 쓰는 시간이 많더군요.
<razGon_PG> 그래서 25명만 봐도 정말 중노동 의사라고 하던데요.
<razGon_PG> 근데 한국과 달리 medical record까지 첨부해서 가지고 다녀서 의사는 편할거 같기도 하구요.
<razGon_PG> 문제는 legal problem때문에. 거의 sue속에 산다고 하더군요.
<Seony> 근데 의료계쪽은 제가 잘은 모르겠지만, 미국이 더 힘든 걸로 알고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 환산하니 미국의사가 한국의사보다 수입은 5배이상 많은데요. 소송보험이나 다른 데로 쓰다가 보니 한국의사랑 비슷한 수준이라고 하더군요.
<Seony> 말씀하신 내용 때문에, 의료사고 조금만 나도 sue의 나라 답게 매번 sue 들어오구요... 대부분 환자 손을 들어주죠
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<Seony> 게다가 환자들이 엄청나게 불친절하고...
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<Seony> 쉽게 말하면, 의사를 기본적으로 못믿는다는 시선으로 바라보기 때문에 아주 힘들다고 하더라구요
<razGon_PG> 한국도 환자들이 불친절합니다.
<Seony> 한국에서 의사하다 미국으로 이민가신 분 말씀으로는, 한국 환자들은 순한 양 수준이래요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그런것보다 자신의 프라이버시에 들어 온다고 생각하니 그것때문에 힘들어 하는 거 같습니다.
<razGon_PG> 그럴거 같네요.
<razGon_PG> 한국은 일단 프라이버시를 많이 중요시 하지는 않는 거 같아요.
<razGon_PG> 미국같으면 접근하기가 정말 힘들거 같아요.
<razGon_PG> 미드 보면 환자가 뭘 숨기거나 모르거나 하는 경우가 많아서.
<razGon_PG> 하우스 엠디보니 그런상황이 많던데. 하긴.. 드라마니.
<razGon_PG> 교회갈 준비 하겠습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 주님 뵙고 오겠습니다. 아멘.
<Seony> 다녀오세요
<Work^Seony> 왠지 금요일 같은 토요일...
<imsu`> Work^Seony: 아 오늘이 일요일이란게 시러요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu`> Work^Seony: legend of league 인가? 이거 재밌나요?
<Work^Seony> 그게 뭔데?
<imsu> 외국 게임이라고 하던데요
<imsu> 후배가 추천해 줘서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쎄 잘 모르겠는데
<Work^Seony> 유명하면 인터넷에서 검색 되겠지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 카오스 와 비슷한건데 렙업이 된다네요 ㅋㅋ 만렙 30
<Work^Seony> 난 겜할 시간 있으면 몬스터헌터 아니면 이브 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 단판 겜이네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대신 렙업 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 재밌다는데 별루 땡기지는 않네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 스타나 한판 해야쥐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 씽크패드 설치잘 됐어?
<imsu> 아직 부팅도 안해봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오늘 잠 10분자서 잠깐 스타나 하려구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 포닉스님이 컴퓨터 고장나서 힘들다는데 기부해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 음? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭘루요?
<imsu> 아 그리고 도시바 소리안나요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 하는 소리야. 어제 나보고 한 대 있는 컴이 맛이 가서 인터넷 하기도 힘들대 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 지금 밖에 비가 쏟아붓는다. 운전 못할 정도로 오는 거 같은데..
<imsu> 히히
<imsu> 여기는 맑습니다 춥긴 하지만 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... 하와이도 요즘 추워 죽겠는데, 한국 가면 못견딜듯..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 추운거 정말 시른데
<Work^Seony> 나는 추운거 좋아하는데, 따뜻한데서 너무 오래 살았어. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 부자들의 계절 겨울 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 고향이 추운동네인데;; 겨울이 정말 싫었어요 눈싸움할 때 빼고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 고향이 어딘데
<imsu> 전남 화순이요
<Work^Seony> 전라도면 따뜻한거 아냐?
<imsu> 제 동네는 동네 이름에 그 차갑다는 ㅎ'한' 자가 들어가요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 겨울에 평균 몇 도까지 떨어져?
<imsu> 그건 잘 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐야. 뭐 강원도도 아니고 설마 전라도가 춥겠어
<imsu> 그정도는 아니죠 당연히 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 주위 동네에 비해서 추워요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 나는 더운거보단 추운게 훨씬 나아.
<Work^Seony> 워낙 더위를 많이 타서..
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... 한 주만 더 때우면 방학인데...
<Work^Seony> 힘들다... 시험 볼 생각하니..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서 VPN 서버 설치하려고 하는데 이게 생각보다 쉽게 안되네
<noth> http://yellowswallpaperlattes.blogspot.com/2011/12/agnes-bruckner-wallpapers.html
<noth> 이 아가씨 사진마다 너무 달라보이네요
<Work^Seony> noth: 제가 볼 땐, 아마 실물은 맨 마지막 사진이랑 가장 가깝지 않을까 싶습니다...
<Work^Seony> 흰티에 They're real이라고 적힌...
<noth> ㅎㅎ
<noth> Venom2005보고 있는데 주인공이네요
<noth> 이쁘장해서 찾아봤더니 이상한 사진만
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<noth> 주말 내내 영화만 보게되네요
<noth> 나가기도 춥고
<noth> 만날 사람도 없고요
<noth> http://news.donga.com/viewTop/3/09/20111210/42513270/4
<noth> 강유미가 컴백한다네요
<razGon_PG> 돌아왔습니다. 아멘..
<DarkCircle> 아이디병원 돈 꽤나벌겠네요
<DarkCircle> 강유미가 자동 모델이 되어줌 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ... 저기 지하철에 꽤 광고하는 병원인데
<razGon_PG> ggg
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그런 마케팅 병원은 비추합니다.
<razGon_PG> 가는 사람이 문제.
<DarkCircle> 저 병원이 잘하긴 하는데
<DarkCircle> 돈이 미친듯이 쭉쭉 빠져나감.
<DarkCircle> 진짜 강남아줌마 전용병원 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<razGon_PG> 제가 말하는 게 그겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 비용이 말이죠
<DarkCircle> 광고비로 아마 거의 다 나갈걸요? ..
<DarkCircle> 지하철 광고비가 수천만원에 육박하는데 ......................
<razGon_PG> 광고비만큼 뽑죠.
<razGon_PG> 규모의 경제로 접근하는 병원입니다.
<razGon_PG> 광주에서도 그런식으로 마케팅하는 성형외과 있는데 거기도 메어 넘친답니다.
<razGon_PG> 근데 거기도 힘들수도 잇다는.
<razGon_PG> 그나저나 게시판에 우분투는 친절하지 않다라는 말로 댓글 많이 달렸네요.
<razGon_PG> 54ê±´
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/az2F0
<nexusz99> 혹시 서울 버스 API 써보신분 계세요~?
<grr> hi
<razGon_PG> 밤이 깁었습니다.
<razGon_PG> 깊었습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아~! 한주가 다시 오네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 짜증이 밀려옵니다..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아... 인피니티 블레이드2 새로 나왔는데 사야하나 말아야하나 고민되네요
<razGon_PG> 뭐죠?
<razGon_PG> 게임인가?
<Seony> 아이폰/패드용 게임인데, 현존하는 모바일용 게임 중에서 최고의 그래픽을 보여줍니다.
<razGon_PG> 흠. 그렇군요.
<Seony> 눈으로 보고도 못믿을 정도에요.
<Seony> razGon_PG: 실제로 이렇습니다. http://toucharcade.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/IB2_Screen_SirisVsNoc.jpg
<razGon_PG> 봤습니다. 게임기 같더군요.
<Seony> 아이폰/패드에만 나오는 겜인데, 가격은 좀 하지만 돈값하는 겜이죠...
<Seony> 당연하다고 해야할지는 모르겠지만, 인피니티 블레이드1의 세계랭킹 1위는 한국인이랍니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 게임에 목숨거는 한국.
<razGon_PG> 한국은 무사의 나라인거 같아요.
<razGon_PG> 일본보다 더한 경우 있음.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> jasonjang: 어서 오세요.ㅎ
<jasonjang> ?
<jasonjang> jasonjang_ <------------  ?
<razGon_PG> 아..
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 같은 분이시죠?ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 뭔가 좀 이상하다 했는데. 재접이군요.ㅋ
<jasonjang> Hm...Yeap! same!  me. but somthing wrong!
<razGon_PG> okay i see.
<razGon_PG> another com?
<jasonjang> no, no.....Look my info, displayed same ip. But I don't know about this.
<razGon_PG> hmmm it's some mysterious.
<jasonjang> few min ago, i tried testing my remote xrdp server. i found any connect now. Only me.
<razGon_PG> ?
<jasonjang> probably thiss a xchat trouble. i guess.
<razGon_PG> yes. i guess that,too
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/s2Vgq
<razGon_PG> In board. ubuntu emul on android
<jasonjang> brb
<razGon_PG> In board, ubuntu emul on android was written.
<razGon_PG> it's some interesting to me.
<razGon_PG> Becuz I am waiting for "ubuntu pad"
<razGon_PG> re-hi-yo!
<jasonjang> it'll be soon. u-pad  hahahaha
<razGon_PG> really?
<Seony> 요즘 안드로이드 들어간 태블릿이 많이 싸더라구요...
<Seony> jasonjang, 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> ye~ most ppl on trying now.
<razGon_PG> 예 그래서요.
<jasonjang> hi Seony !! ^^
<razGon_PG> 안드로이드 탑재된 장치가 싸서 거기에 우분투를 올리면 어떤가 생각되서요.
<jasonjang> i gotta reboot.
<razGon_PG> ok.
<jasonjang--> 스니핑 공격이 있었나? 참눼~
<jasonjang--> 지금은 둘 다 끊어졌네요. 지금 저는 집
<razGon_PG> ㅗㅗㅗ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 임수한테 놋북 2대 보내주고도 넷북이 2대 더 남는데... 이걸로 VPN 구성해야겠군요.
<jasonjang--> 좀 이따 다시 접속해봐야...
<Seony> 안그래도 VPN 없으니 좀 불편하긴 해요..
<jasonjang--> Seony: 크리스마스 선물 큰 거 하셨네!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 선물이라고하기엔 너무 오래된 것들이에요
<Seony> 주기도 민망한...
<jasonjang--> 운반비가..........막강하죠?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 다행히도 친척이 하와이 놀러와서, 그쪽 편에 보내줬죠.
<jasonjang--> 애들 말로......
<jasonjang--> 대!
<jasonjang--> 박!
<jasonjang--> 잘 하셨네요. 그 분 고생 시렵겠다.. 무거워서.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저한테 신세 많이 졌으니 그 정도는 괜찮아요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang--> 아~
<razGon_Web> ^^
<Seony> 듀얼코어 나오기 바로 전의 인텔 싱글코어 놋북 2대 보냈거든요.
<jasonjang--> re - hi~
<Seony> 놋북용 램 5개랑..
<razGon_Web> re hi
<Seony> 뭐 알아서 지지고 볶겠지만, 저야 갖고있어봐야 짐덩어리고...
<Seony> 그래도 넷북이 2대 더 남으니 이걸로 초저전력 VPN 서버 하나 세팅해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang--> 잘 하셨어요~
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang--> 맞아요. 그래요. 그런 거 하세요
<razGon_Web> 멋지네요.
<razGon_Web> 리눅스는 컴의 재발견을 해주는 거 같아요.
<jasonjang--> 분도님이 늘 하는 말이 있는데......ㅋ
<Seony> 최근에 남는 노트북들에 데비안 깔아서 테스트 하고있는데, 확실히 데비안이 믿음직스러워요.
<razGon_Web> 솔직히 윈도우에서는 쓰레기 같은 사양이 리눅스에서는 소중한 사양이 됩니다.
<Seony> 역시 데비안은 믿음직스럽고 안정성있고... 왠지 모를 무한 신뢰도가... ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang--> 1/2. 본인 = 분도도 286급 서버 아직 돌리는데...아주 저전력이라 좋더라. 는 말씀과
<razGon_Web> 윈도우는 한국인들에게 잘맞는 거 같아요 성격상.. 소모적임.
<jasonjang--> 2/2 재순님 처럼 구형 컴 쓰는 사람도 보기 어렵더라........는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> razGon_Web, 저사양 컴에 데비안+LXDE 올리면 진짜로 가볍더라구요.
<razGon_Web> 갈데가 멀었는데 연말 되면 보도 블럭갈듯이 갈아데는 거 같아서 마음이 아픕니다.
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 이건 깔데기?
<Seony> 한 가지 고민이 있다면, 파일서버로 쓰고있는 놋북이 솔라리스에서 기가비트 속도가 안나온다는 게 좀 아쉽네요..
<jasonjang--> 말해 놓고 보니 깔대기 군요. ㅋ
<razGon_Web> ' 2/2 재순님 처럼 구형 컴 쓰는 사람도 보기 어렵더라........는 ㅋㅋㅋ"
<Seony> 윈도우에서는 초당 80메가씩 나오는데. 솔라리스에서는 초당 20메가도 안나오니..
<jasonjang--> 집 컴은 그래도 쓸만해요.
<razGon_Web> 데비안이 정말 좋은 배포판인거 같아요.
<Seony> 좋죠. 매번 갈아엎을 필요도 없고...
<Seony> 젠투처럼 한 번 설치하면 절대 포맷할 일 없거든요.
<Seony> 좀 안예쁘다는 게 단점일 뿐...
<razGon_Web> 서양문명의 두가지 축이라면 헬레니즘과 크리스챤
<razGon_Web> 리눅스의 두개의 축이라면 데비안과 레드헷.
<razGon_Web> 물론 다른 것도 있지만 그 두개가 큰축을 차지 하는 거 같습니다.
<Seony> 요즘은 데비안과 우분투로 나뉠 판이에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ 정답.ㅎ
<Seony> 저는 솔직히 우분투보단 데비안이 더 좋거든요...
<Seony> 뭔가 표준스럽고, 안정성있고...
<Seony> 6개월마다 갈아엎지 않아도 되고..
<razGon_Web> 저도 크런키뱅 쓰는데 좋더군요ㅛ.
<razGon_Web> 단순하면서 안정된
<razGon_Web> 저는 그런걸 좋아하거든요.
<razGon_Web> 윈도우는 그러기에는 너무 멀리 와버려서 조금 그렇습니다.
<Seony> 지금 하와이에 비가 엄청나게 쏟아지는데... 집 무너질까봐 걱정되는데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 지금 오피스 불법으로 깔았는데. 나중에 리브레로 바꾸려구요.
<razGon_Web> 헉...
<jasonjang--> 얼마나 많이 오면....으~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Web> 우기 군요.ㅎ
<Seony> 네. 겨울철이라... 근데 오늘은 특히 좀 더 심하네요.
<jasonjang--> 설마 집 무너지기야 하겠우만...............아. 비 글케 많이 오믄 운치 있는데.........
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 운치보다는, 밖이 안보입니다. 비 때문에 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 무서울 정도로 온다잖아요.ㅎ
<Seony> 밖이 안보일 정도로 와요...
<razGon_Web> 이건 공포 영화 분위기.
<Seony> 하와이 살면서 딱 2번 그랬었는데, 운전 중인데 운전을 할 수 없을 정도로 왔었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 거진 자동세차기 안에 들어간 수준이었죠... 재밌었어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 사고 조심하셔야...
<razGon_Web> 우분투가  arm 아키텍쳐에 설치 가능하죠?
<Seony> 정확하게는 "리눅스가 arm에 설치 가능"합니다.
<Seony> 우분투는 arm용 배포판이 안나왔잖아요
<razGon_Web> 그런가요?
<razGon_Web> 흠...
<razGon_Web> 그러면 안드로이드패드에 설치하는 건 무리가 되겟군요.
<jasonjang--> 2012년에 전화기용을 발표할 예정이니까...패드용도 곧 나올껍니다. 아마 거의 같은 시기가 되지 않을까~ 상상합니다.
<jasonjang--> 기사가 많이 나오고 있어요.
<razGon_Web> http://goo.gl/X97l3
<razGon_Web> distrowatch.com에서 확인해보니 다음 배포판이 가능하군요.
<razGon_Web> 데비안이 가능하다고 생각해서 우분투가 가능하다고 생각했을까요?
<razGon_Web> http://goo.gl/J49xw
<razGon_Web> 이게 잇어서 가능하다고 생각하다고 확신 했었나봅니다.
<razGon_Web> http://goo.gl/ohSxr
<jasonjang--> 글쎼요. 개발 배경은 launchpad 에서 봤는지..뉴스에서 봤는지...기억이 잘...안나요
<razGon_Web> 아 블로그 보니 우분투때문이 아니고 데비안 때문에 올라간거네요.ㅠ
<Seony> SSD가 처음 OS 깔아서 벤치마크 돌리면 제 성능이 나오는데, 이것 저것 깔고 다 됐을 때 벤치마크 돌리면 제 성능이 안나오는군요...
<Seony> 뭐가 문제지...
<grr> 쓰기가 제 성능이 안나온다는 것인가요?
<razGon_Web> 무언가 방해를 하는 놈이 잇다는 거군요.
<razGon_Web> http://goo.gl/XWqGT 노트북이 특이하군요.
<Seony> 네. 쓰기가요...
<Seony> 240기가짜린데, 한 100기가 남아있거든요...
<grr> 아 그럼 옛날문제가 아직도 있나보네요..
<Seony> 최신꺼에요...
<grr> 이건 지금도 적용되는지는 정확하게는 모르겠는데...
<grr> HDD의 경우 데이터를 쓰고난뒤에 그 위치를 지우고 다시써도
<Seony> 읽기쓰기 초당 500메가짜리 제품인데... OS 깔고 바로 벤치마크 돌리면 둘다 500메가가 나오는데, 이것저것 깔고나면 쓰기가 반으로 줄어요...
<razGon_Web> 웨어링테어 기능? 인가요?
<grr> 평균적인 속도가 비슷한데에 비해서, ssd 는 거기에 덮어쓰는 속도가 상당히 느린걸로 알고있거든요. 초창기 ssd가 쓰기가 100mb일때
<grr> 다시쓰기의 경우는 30mb/s 도 안나왔던걸로 기억해요
<grr> 오히려 하드보다 다시쓰기는 압도적으로 느려지는 문제가 있었거든요 그때 ssd 구조상
<grr> 그 문제가 아직도 있나보네요...
<Seony> 네. 그건 알고있어요. 정확히는 덮어쓰는 게 아니라, 해당 데이터를 지우고 기록하는 거라고 하더라구요.
<grr> 네.
<Seony> 일단 그래도 200메가 이상은 나오니까 괜찮긴 한데, 그래도 스펙에 적힌만큼이 안나오니...
<Seony> 사실 이것때문에 제품을 교환받았는데, 역시나 마찬가지네요.
<grr> 쩝... 그래서 웹 브라우저용 임시파일은 일반 하드로 지정하거나 ramdisk를쓰고 했었죠..
<Seony> 네. 저도 웹브라우저 캐시는 램디스크 돌려요.
<Seony> 이게 GC 기능이 있는 거라서 딱히 Trim이 필요없다고는 하는데...
<Seony> 암튼 그래도 OS 설치하자마자 바로 벤치마크 돌렸을 때 제 성능이 나왔단 얘기는, 제품 자체는 정상이란 얘기겠죠?
<grr> 그렇죠...
<Seony> 걍 대충 1회만 돌렸는데 쓰기에서 480메가인가 나오는거 보구서, 아 제품이 맞게 왔구나 그 생각에 별생각 없었는데...
<Seony> 설치 다 끝내고 이것저것 다 하고나서 돌리니 반으로 뚝 떨어지는 게.... 그렇다고 원인 찾아내기에는 시간이 부족하고...
<grr> 포기하시면 편해요 (...)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럴려구요. 그래도 초당 200메가 이상 나오는데, 이정도만 해도 충분히 빠르잖아요.
<grr> 그렇죠..
<Seony> 읽기는 스펙대로 500메가 나오니.... 어차피 또 제가 쓰기는 잘 안해요.
<grr> 로딩만 빠르면 감사감사하죠 /.\
<Seony> 그놈의 속도 때문에 일부러 돈을 더 주고 산건데... 아 좀 아깝긴 하네요...
<grr> 이제 레이드를 잡기위해 하나를 더 지르시면... (...)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그냥 외장하드라고 생각하고서, ODD 떼어내고 그 자리에 7200rpm짜리 하드 하나 달려구요.
<Seony> USB 외장하드는 SSD 쓰던 사람한테는 엄청나게 느린 물건이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang--> usb3.0은 어때요?
<Seony> 그건 맥북에서 지원이 안되서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 썬더볼트 외장하드는 비싸서 아직 못사겠고...
<Seony> 그냥 ODD 떼어내고 하드 하나 달아서 쓰면 나름 괜찮을 거 같아요...
<Seony> 7200rpm 정도면 그래도 초당 100메가 정도는 전송하지 않을까요...
<Seony> SATA2 기준으로 100메가 정도 나오는 게 맞네요. ODD 제거해야겠다...
<jasonjang--> ㅋ
<razGon_Web> ^^^
<razGon_Web> 웹브라우저용으로 램디스크 돌리면 속도 많이 늘어나나요?
<Seony> 그나저나 솔라리스 랜카드 드라이버 성능이 너무 후져서... 아 진짜 파일서버 OS를 윈도우로 쓰고싶을만큼 느리네요...
<Seony> razGon_Web: 네. 많이 늘어나요.
<Seony> 체감이 가능할만큼 늘어납니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 램을 질러야 될거 같다는..ㅋ
<razGon_Web> 4기가정도면 괜찮아지나요?
<Seony> 와이프 몰래 돈 꿍쳐서 램 업글해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 4기가 정도면 램 256메가 주면 좋을 것 같넹뇨.
<razGon_Web> 저야 용돈에서 해결될정도.ㅋ
<Seony> 한 가지 알아두셔야할 점은,
<razGon_Web> 전체 6기가.
<Seony> DDR램이 휘발성이잖아요.
<razGon_Web> 지금 2기가 +4기가
<Seony> 재부팅하면 캐시가 다 날아간다는 사실만 기억하시면 되요
<razGon_Web> 그거야.. 뭐.ㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 하긴, 웹캐시는 날아가는 게 더 낫겠네요
<razGon_Web> 구글링을 해야 겠네요.ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 저도 기회 봐서 8기가에서 12기가로...
<razGon_Web> 허거거거..
<razGon_Web> 리눅스 포럼은 알고보니 점점 돈을 쓰게 만드는 군요!
<Seony> 아.. 근데 8기가짜리 램은 비싸네요.
<Seony> 4기가짜리 램은 얼마 안하는데...
<razGon_Web> 원래는 철지난 컴을 되살리는 목표를 가지고 있었는데. 갈수록 돈을 쓰게 만듭니다.
<razGon_Web> 서버 만든다고 40여만원. 그러다가 모니터 욕심에 1개 더사서 17만원. 거기에 흑축 최면 걸려서 14만웡...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 거기에 비하면 램은 새발의 피군요.ㅋ
<razGon_Web> http://goo.gl/aVBpV
<razGon_Web> 이거 잼있네요. 사투리랩.ㅋ
<Seony> 지식도 얻으셨으니... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 4기가짜리 램이 하나에 $25 밖에 안하네요. 아... 그리 가격이 많이 다운됐나...
<razGon_Web> 하긴... 덕분에 저 저희 학회에서 정보통신 이사되었습니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Web> 예 램값은 거의 피자값되었어요.
<razGon_Web> 램을 4기가 짜리 2개 사야 겠네요. 메인 컴과 병원컴에 업그레이드.
<Seony> 업글에서 최고로 체감하는 건 역시 램 업글인거 같아요.
<razGon_Web> 그래야 4만원 밖에...
<razGon_Web> 충분히 용돈으로 충당이 된다는.ㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Seony> 음... SSD의 성능저하의 원인이 File Vault2 때문이라는 분석이...
<Seony> 아... 파일볼트 포기해야하나...
<cheayuncho> 파일볼트가 암호화프로그램인가보군요
<Seony> 네. OS영역이 아닌 개인파일 영역을 128비트 AES로 암호화해주는 기능이에요.
<cheayuncho> 아마 CPU와 SSD가 무쟈게 빨라야 속도처하가 덜할겁니다...
<razGon_Web> cheayuncho: 하이용.ㅋ
<Seony> 애플에서 내세우는 게, CPU 영향이 거의 없이 암호/복호화 한다느 ㄴ거에요.
<cheayuncho> 윈도우 NTFS파티션은 앞축해도 크게 속도저하가없던데....
<Seony> 근데 실제로 써보면, 씨퓨는 제가 봐도 거의 지장이 없는 거 같아요.
<cheayuncho> razGon_Web: 네에 하이입니다~
<Seony> 파일을 아무리 많이 써도 씨퓨점유율은 크게 차이가 안나오니...
<Seony> 일단 암호화를 하는 이유가, 안에 개인정보가 워낙 많아서... ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> Seony: 그렇군요 그럼아마 암호가 다른거에비해서 복잡하던가요~~그래서 그럴듯하네요
<cheayuncho> 애초에 암호화라는게 솔찍히 속도가 떨어지는걸 감수하고 해야되는걸루 알고있어서요
<Seony> 하드만 떼내면 안에 있는 파일은 절대 볼 수가 없다는 게 장점인데, SSD의 쓰기속도에 2배나 영향을 줄 정도면... 고려 좀 해봐야겠네요.
<Seony> 그놈의 읽기쓰기 초당 550메가 때문에 그 큰돈을 지불한건데...
<cheayuncho> 헉...2배씩이나 차이가나는군요 전 얼마 안나는줄알았는데말입니다....
<razGon_Web> 흠...
<cheayuncho> 스스디 모델이 어찌되셔요?
<Seony> OWC 머큐리 Pro 6G 240GB 입니다.
<Seony> 머큐리 익스트림이네요.
<cheayuncho> 아아 그렇군요 속도를보니 이번분기 스스디군요
<Seony> 이름도 무쟈게 기네..
<Seony> 네. 이번에 새로 나온...
<cheayuncho> 저는 OCZ 어질리티3쓰고있는데 초기 펌웨어의 장시간 OS용 SSD로사용시 블루스크린이뜨고 리눅스에선 커널패닉이되버리는버그대문에 피를많이보앗죠....
<Seony> 읽기는 500메가 이상 나오는데, 쓰기에서 성능이 반으로 줄어서 교환신청했었거든요...
<cheayuncho> 확실히 SSD는 저사양컴퓨터일수록 체감이 많이나는것같아요~
<Seony> 일단, 토렌트 다운 끝나면 파일암호화 풀고나서 다시 벤치마크 돌려봐야겠어요...
<Seony> 아... 그쵸. 저사양일수록...
<Seony> 근데 고사양도 하드디스크라는 장벽은 넘기 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> i5-2500K인데 여러가지 드라이버라던가 초기로딩할게많다보니 실부팅시간은 HDD랑 SSD랑 큰차이가없더라구요...
<Seony> 아 그래요? 맥은 확실히 달라요...
<cheayuncho> 역시 외장장치를 주렁주렁달고있는자의 힘이랄까.....
<cheayuncho> 근데 우분투는 무지무지빨라져요~
<Seony> 포스팅 끝나면 톱니바퀴가 2바퀴 돌기 전에 데탑이 뜰 정도거든요.
<cheayuncho> 그 ubuntu하고 ....부분에서
<cheayuncho> 3초를 안넘기던...
<Seony> 다시 말하자면, 하드디스크 로딩이 시작되는 부분에서 부팅까지 2초가 채 안걸린다는 얘기...
<cheayuncho> 화면전환되는 부분떄문에 부팅속도가 지연되는정도더라구요...
<Seony> 근데, CPU 의존도가 높은 작업은 역시나 SSD든 HDD든 아주 많이는 차이 안나더라구요...
<Seony> 그래도 역시 다르긴 다릅니다. ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 그래도 프리미어같은 영상작업시 SSD를 스크래치디스크와 인코딩소스를넣고 하면 속도가 광속이더라구요~
<Seony> 아.. 글쵸. 특히나 vmware 같은 하드 많이 긁는 프로그램들은 정말이지 광속으로 떠요 ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 문제는 60GB짜리쓰는데 용량에 쫄려서 지금 힘들어요......
<Seony> 저도 맥미니 서버 팔아서 장만한 ssd에요 ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 다음엔 꼭 512GB짜리사야될듯해요
<cheayuncho> 저도 그래픽카드 500대를 포기하면서 산 SSD에요 으 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 근데 점점 드는생각이 데탑은 이미 사양도높고 SSD체감을 느끼기가 너무한정적이라 펜티엄M쓴 폐기직전의 놋북에 넣을까해요
<cheayuncho> 근데 방금이 글쓰면서 알았는데 IDE타입인걸깜빡햇네요..... 에효...
<jasonjang--> 말씀들 나누세요, 먼저 일어 납니다.
<Seony> 쉬세요.
<Seony> 저도 곧 자야할 시간..
<cheayuncho> 들어가세요~
<dir> SSD가 좋기는 좋은듯 하네요.
<razGon_Web> 쉬세요.
<dir> 좋은밤 되시길.
<cheayuncho> 저도 이제 슬슬 자료만정리하고 안드로이드 마켓어플리케이션 업데이트 갱신만보구 자야될듯...
<jasonjang--> 새벽 4시네요. 늦었어요. seony!
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 실은 아까 저녁 9시부터 한 3시간 잤어요.
<Seony> 비 오는 소리에 깨서 아쉽지만...
<jasonjang--> ㅎㅎㅎ 어쩐지 ............. 여러분 낼 또 뵈여~
<Seony> 쉬세요.
<razGon_Web>  cheayuncho : http://goo.gl/SdnEd
<razGon_Web> 헉 가셔버렷네요.
<Seony> 자는데 비 오는 소리 들으니까 집 무너질 거 같아서 얼른 깨긴 했는데 ㅎㅎ..
<razGon_Web> 제가 좋아하는 1세대 힙합퍼들의 음악..가리온의 엠씨메타,   디제이 렉스
<cheayuncho> razGon_Web: 초반베이스때문에 순간 놀랫단...
<razGon_Web> ^^;
<cheayuncho> 붕우우웅~!윽...
<cheayuncho> 1세대면 초기인가요? 노래 좋은데요?
<razGon_Web> http://goo.gl/XWqGT
<razGon_Web> 음악하신다면 관심을 가지시길.   dJing할때 쓰는 턴테이블.
<razGon_Web> 1세대면 초기 힙합퍼죠.
<cheayuncho> 턴테이블 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 가리온은 저 고등학교때부터 활동하던, 한국가요에 힙합이 정말 인디에 있던 때입니다.
<cheayuncho> 완전 초기인가보군요~
<razGon_Web> 디제이 렉스는 예전 듀스활동할때 작업을 같이 햇습니다.
<Seony> 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 나중에 뵈요
<razGon_Web> 한 18년전이죠.
<cheayuncho> 들어가세요~
<razGon_Web>  Seony  안녕히주무세요
<Seony> 넵. 얼른 일찍 쉬세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 벌써 11시..
<razGon_Web> 아웅~! 내일이 싫다!
<razGon_Web> http://goo.gl/aVBpV 이런것도 있죠.
<razGon_Web> 엠씨메타 제가 가장 좋아하는 아니 존경하는 랩퍼입니다.
<razGon_Web> 라임이 장난 아님. 어깨를 완전히 들썩 거리게 만드는!!
<cheayuncho> 좋네요~ 헤헤헤 지금 유튭영상받는중이에요 헤헤
<razGon_Web> 예전 20여년전에  snow라는 백인 랩퍼가 자메이칸 랩으로 빌보드챠트를 차지 했죠.
<razGon_Web> 정말 좋아 하는 건 이겁니다. http://goo.gl/6cCpw
<razGon_Web> 단순한 라임과 리듬 속에 중독되는 느낌....
<razGon_Web> 단순한 리듬과 구절인데 강력한 랩이 착착 감김니다. 이게 10년전 곡이라면 믿으시겠습니까?
<cheayuncho> 그루게요...10년전 한국 힘합음악이라는게 놀랍네요 ^&^
<razGon_Web> 근데 그냥 사장 되었죠. hot와 동방신기. 지누션과 같은 아이돌들에게 밀렸습니다.
<razGon_Web> 처음은 이상했는데 들으면 들을 수록 완전히 파묻히는.
<razGon_Web> 정식앨범은 7년전에 발매되었네요.
<cheayuncho> 오래도되엇네요
<razGon_Web> 근데 전혀 느낌이 빠지지 않아요. 들으면 들을 수록 명작이라는 느낌만.
<razGon_Web> 엇박자 건반 비트가 머리속에서 계속 되뇌입니다.
<cheayuncho> 오래도되엇네요
<razGon_Web> 정말 옛이야기 되어 버린 곡.
<cheayuncho> 그나저나 여러커뮤니티를 돌면서 사기극이벌어지는듯
<cheayuncho> 여러커뮤니티에서 디즈니 만화동상 부활이라는제목으로 글이유포되는데
<cheayuncho> irc에 커뮤니티사이트링크하기귀찮아서 기사링크드릴려고 찾아보는데 2시간동안이나찾아봣는데없네요
<cheayuncho> 보니까 트위터같은 SNS를통해서 유포된루머같은데
<cheayuncho> 커뮤니티회원들반응은 추억이 다시시작되는구나반응인데..
<cheayuncho> 뭔가 엄청난 사기극이된듯...?
<razGon_Web> 조작된 영상인가요?
<cheayuncho> 아니오 영상도없어요....
<cheayuncho> 그냥 기사 복사붙여넣기한 글이 돌아다니는데 그냥 자작한글같아요
<cheayuncho> http://news.search.naver.com/search.naver?where=news&sm=tab_jum&ie=utf8&query=%EB%94%94%EC%A6%88%EB%8B%88+%EB%A7%8C%ED%99%94%EB%8F%99%EC%82%B0+%EB%B6%80%ED%99%9C
<cheayuncho> 검색결과가 없죠? 근데 재미있는건 http://parkoz.com/gf_dxcp 같이 여러사이트의 기사잘라서 붇여넣기된 본문이 돌아다녀요
<cheayuncho> 문제는 구글링이랑 네이버링을하면 엄청나게 많은사이트에 해당글이 돌아다녀요
<razGon_Web> 헐...
<cheayuncho> 뭔가 추억을가진 많은 아저씨들을 대상으로 일어난 사기극같네요
<razGon_Web> 그건 아니네요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Web> 디즈니는 그리 추억이 없는데요.
<cheayuncho> 솔직히 아저씨도아니죠 현재 고등학생들도 알고있으니까요
<razGon_Web> 오히려 일본 만화가 더 추억이 있음.
<razGon_Web> 메칸더 브이.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 활동하는사이트몇몇군데에서 댓글을보앗는데 폭발적인 반응이던..
<cheayuncho> 근데 낚시라니
<razGon_Web> http://goo.gl/CQKIw 정말 좋네요.
<cheayuncho> 주옥같은명곡이라해야되나 좋은곡들이 많군요
<razGon_Web> 아! 듀스 생각난다.
<razGon_Web> 저도 이만 자야 겟군요. 내일을 위해.
<cheayuncho> 주무세요~
<razGon_Web> 유투브에서는 안나오네요.
<razGon_Web> 들려드릴께 잇었는데.
<razGon_Web>  cheayuncho 님은 음악 프로듀서 혹은 디제이 하실듯.
<razGon_Web> 잘자요.
<razGon_Web> 저는 이만.
<cheayuncho> 주무세요~
<cheayuncho> 가셧넴 ㅠ
<dir> 다들 가시는 분위기...
<jseongtae76> 안녕하세요^^
<oming> 안녕라래요
<oming> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<imsu`> Seony: 잉? 이시간에? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 왜?
<imsu`> 아 아침이구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu`> 아니에여 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu`> 어제 오후부터 내리 잤어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나도 어제 일찍 자긴 했는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 밤에 비오는 소리에 깼어. 비오는 소리가, 지붕 무너질 거 같아서...
<imsu`> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 불만제로 재밌넹
<imsu`> 먼데여?
<drake_kr> 애플 AS
<imsu`> 무슨 내용이길래 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 먼지
<imsu`> 먼지?
<imsu`> 잉?
<Seony> 애플 A/S가 한국에서 최악이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국에서는 완전 최고 수준인데...
<imsu`> 한국이랑 미국이랑 뭐가 다른데요?
<Seony> 난 안겪어봐서 잘 모르겠지만, 미국에서는 애플 제품 고장나면 고민할 필요가 없지. 그냥 갖다주면 알아서 고쳐갖고 나와...
<imsu`> 한국은 안그런가보네요~~
<imsu`> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu`> 그래도 사고싶다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이번에 알바해서 꼭 하나 장만해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu`> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 특별히 내 애플 계정을 공유해주지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu`> 캬~
<imsu`> 아이맥은 죄다 무선인가요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 근데 유선 달라면 유선으로도 줘.
<imsu`> 키보드나 이런거요?
<Seony> 난 유선이 좋은데... 키패드 달린 유선.
<imsu`> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu`> 무선은 써보셨습니까?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 키패드가 없잖아.
<Seony> 난 키패드 없으면 안써.
<drake_kr> 난 키패드 없는 유선 ㅋ
<imsu`> 아~
<imsu`> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu`> drake_kr: 있잖아요 ㅋ
<Seony> 은행에서 일했었떤 그 습관 때문에, 키패드가 없으면 숫자 입력이 안돼 ㅋㅋ
<imsu`> Seony: 무선이면 키패드 안주나요?
<Seony> 무선은 키패드 달린 모델이 없지
<imsu`> 아
<imsu`> ..
<Seony> 대신 무선인만큼 책상은 깔끔하겠지만...
<imsu`> 제 책상은 난잡합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr>  http://drake.kr/66765
<Seony> 기능성보단 뽀대를 중시하는 애플로서는, 무선으로 밀고나가는 건 당연한거지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu`> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu`> 흠;;;;
<imsu`> 어차피 키보드는 지금 가지고 있는거 쓸테지만;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu`: 일단 총알부터 장전해놓고 고민해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu`> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu`> 옛설
<imsu`> 밥먹고 작업시작해야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu`> 오늘은 제육볶음 냠냠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안자냐
<imsu> drake_kr: 어제 많이 잤어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 형님은 안주무십니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 시발ㅋㅋ 유치원 한달 100만원 나가네
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 애낳기 겁남 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 그건 좀 많이 쓰는 집 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 아니 평균..
<imsu> 하긴 돈 많은 집은 더쓰지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전에는 고등학교나 중학교를 잘 나와야 한다고 했는데 요즘은 학부모가 유치원부터 잘 나와야 인맥형성에 좋다고 좋은 유치원 보내려고 혈안이래요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쩔죠~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 시발 결혼하면 서울에서 안살아
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아무런 사심이 없을 애기때 미리 인맥을 쌓아둬야 한다나 뭐래나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맞긴 맞는데 좀 치열한듯 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 미친
<imsu> drake_kr: 저도 걱정되지만;;; 결혼부터 하소서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 결혼하고 안보내면 되지만 일단 결혼이 시급 ㅋㅋ
<imsu`> 팅겼었군 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu`> drake_kr: 언제 결혼 하실거냐구요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 여친퀘부터 좀 받고여 ㅡㅡ
<cheayuncho> 흐아 추웡
<drake_kr> 나도
<drake_kr> 컴맹임
<cheayuncho> 헐 거짓말하지마세요
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 맞는데
<drake_kr> cheayuncho 토요일날 왔으믄 고기 먹을수 있었을텐데 아꿉
<cheayuncho> 헐.... 말만하셧으면 그냥 중간에 갈수있엇는뎅 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 걍 전화하지
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 쳇
<imsu> drake_kr: NPC는 누구에요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 오우 바비킴 노래 감동인데~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 캬~
<imsu> 오우 김경호 이쁘네요 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-03
<nanun> 즐거운 아침입니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요^^
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle_> 기말기간이라 그런가 죽돌이님은 젠투 설치 3~4일 운운하시더니 결국엔 안보이시네요 흠흠
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 우분투 쓰시지 =3
<Seony> ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 처음에도 젠투는 맨정신가지고 설치하는거 아니라고 그랬는데 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> Seony, yemharc / (_ _ ) 너브죽
<DarkCircle_> 심심한 오후입니다 (응?)
<DarkCircle_> 근데 써니님은 지금 저녁 아니 밤이던가요? 그렇죠?
<Seony> 저녁 7시 43분입니다
<DarkCircle_> 여기시간에 +5h - 1d 였군요
<DarkCircle_> 잠시 햇갈렸 (...)
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 날이 우중충해서 그런가 이야기가 별로 없는ㄷ스
<Seony> 그런건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇담, 날씨가 우중충할수록 다들 일에 더 집중한다는 통계가 나올지도 모르겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 날보다는 학생이라면 시험기간이고 회사원이라면 연말이라 일이 많이들 있을듯해요
<samahui> 저도 일이 넘 많네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그래도 주말에 당일치기 일주하고 왔습니다.
<samahui> 서해안으로 돌아서 서해고속토로 타고 쭈욱 내려가 남해구경하고 다시 중부타고 올라왔습니다.
<samahui> 회도 좀 먹고, 벌교 꼬막정식도 먹고
<Seony> 흐... 주말에도...
<Seony> samahui, DarkCircle_, 페북 주소 좀 알려주세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나름 즐거운 여행이였는데... 덕분에 월요일부터 너무 피곤하네요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle_> 아 전 페북 안해요 크크
<samahui> 전 페북은 안하고 있습니다. 하다가 관리가 안되서 탈퇴했어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 요즘 직장인들 페북 없으면 무슨 왕따 마냥 생각한다고.... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 싸이도 없어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 인육검색이 불가능한 분이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 예전부터 보안관련 일을 맡아서 하다보니 나도 모르게 지적을 많이 받아서  개인정보 공유되는 서비스는거진 이용하지 않게 되더군요
<Seony> 아...
<samahui> 친구들이랑 대화에 필요한 카톡이랑 네이트가 유일한 쇼설서비스네요
<samahui> 소셜
<Seony> 저는 늘상 그렇듯 jswlinux가 제 페북아뒤입니다. facebook.com/jswlinux
<samahui> 넵
<Seony> 하긴 그러고보니, 제 친구 중에서도 자기 정보를 드러내는 온라인 행위를 일체하지 않는 친구가 하나 있었어요...
<Seony> 연락이 끊겨서 연락할 방법도 없고... 어떻게 사는지 알 방법도 없더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 그대신 전화번호를 한번 정하면 죽을때 까지 안바꿔요
<samahui> 지금 전화번호도 처음 010 번호 나오고 바꾼후 그대로 인걸요
<Seony> 그것도 나름 한 방법이네요. 제가 알던 그 친구 전화번호는 016 시절이었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 거기다 016도 그대로 가지고 있었고요 ㅎㅎ 그놈의 KT만 아니여도 아직 그대로 가지고 있었을껄요
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요... 010으로 전부 강제통합된거 아니었어요?
<samahui> 아직 SK로 옮겨서 016쓰시는 분도 있습니다.
<samahui> 제 여친도 그렇고요
<Seony> 아직까지 강제통합된 건 아니었꾼요...
<samahui> 전 그냥 없에버렸습니다. 010번호도 십년 가까이 썼더니 이제 대부분 그리 전화가 오더군요.
<samahui> 네
<Seony> 흐... 그게 벌써 10년 가까이 됐낭뇨?
<samahui> KT만 강제로 없에버렸죠
<Seony> 정말 오래됐네요..
<yemharc> 아직 보면 019, 018 번호 쓰는 분들도 있긴 해요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 자영업자나 개인사업자는 진짜 번호 바꾸면 생계와 연관되는 경우도 있어서 잘 안바꾸려하죠
<samahui> 뭐 덕분에 많이들 게이티에서 스크로 옮겨들 가셨죠
<yemharc> 번호 유지때문에 많이 갔죠
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<samahui> 근데 SK도 내년인가 내후년이면 통합되버릴겁니다.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그냥 이제 2G 서비스 자체가 사라집니다
<yemharc> 안테나도 다들 철거중이고요
<yemharc> (정확히는 모듈)
<samahui> 요즘 2g는 잘 안터지기도 하지요
<yemharc> 에이 LTE만 하겠어요 (먼산)
<samahui> 근데 웃긴건 LTE 추진하느라 그 중간인 3G도 잘 안터지는 지역들이 아직 그대로 있죠
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 대표적으로 서울 한강 다리들 건너는 중에는 3G신호 종종 끊깁니다.
<yemharc> Seony: 아이폰5 KT로 가입하려고 했는데
<samahui> 대단한 통신사 들이죠
<yemharc> ....이미 17차까지 동났어요
<Seony> 헐... 17차...
<samahui> 전 무지 오래 전화기를 써서 그런지 사전예약 1차때 해준다고 전화왔는데
<samahui> 웃기지 말라고 하고 끊었어요. 내가 당신네 노예로 또다시 몇년 살거 같냐고하면서 ..
<samahui> 그리고 후회중 입니다.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아이패드 미니도 눈에 아른거리는데 이제 아이폰5까지...
<yemharc> 아......근데 옵티머스G 좀 좌절스럽네요
<samahui> 아 진짜 지름신이 제대로 내린거 같아요
<yemharc> 테스트폰으로 하나 받았는데
<yemharc> 유심도 없는놈이 배터리 100%에서 대기로만 2일을 못 가고 굶어죽네요
<samahui> 옵티머스g는 이어폰이 좋아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> samahui: 실제 번들 이어폰으로 돈 벌고 있습니다 ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 엘쥐가 어디 가겠습니까... 전 지금까지 엘쥐 사고 만족한 적이 없네요. 핸드폰에 한해서
<yemharc> 전 딱 한번 있습니다. 피쳐폰 시절에
<yemharc> 어머니께서 2년간 쓰던 폰을 군대 갔다와서 제가 3년을 더 썼죠
<yemharc> .........
<samahui> 오호
<samahui> 대단하신데요.
<yemharc> 수명이 총 7년
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> 근데 그것도 고장나서 바꾼것도 아니고 모토쿼티 공짜폰(완전 공짜)으로 주길래 갈아탄거였죠
<yemharc> 그때만큼은 솔직히 감탄했어요
<yemharc> 그리고 아이폰5는 폰이 아니에요
<yemharc> 그렇게 가벼운게 플라스틱 장난감이 아닐리 없잖아요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아니 정말.....기회가 되서 한번 들어봤는데 말이죠
<samahui> 핸드폰은 그냥 쓰던거 계속 쓸 생각인데 ... 아이패드 미니 지름신을 물리치려 발악하다 보니까 핸드폰을 바꾸고 싶어지려 하네요
<yemharc> 그 왜 그거 있잖아요. 무거운거 들고 있다가 가벼운거 들면 무게 안 느껴지는거. 초등학교땐가 과학시간에 배우던
<yemharc> 4s 들고 있다가 드니까 촉감은 있는데 무게가 없어요
<samahui> 근데 전 좀 변태적 성향인지 몰라도.. 전자제품 좀 묵직하니 무게감 있는게 좋아요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뭔가 무게감 느껴지면 안정감이 늦겨진다랄까
<yemharc> Seony님은 이렇게 말하면 알아들으실거 같은데
<yemharc> 매직마우스보다 가볍습 (...)
<yemharc> 작은 기기는 좀 그런게 있죠
<samahui> 노트북도 지금 엘리트북 마음에 드는게 요즘 계속 경량화 휴대성 강화 라고 떠드는데  그와중에 튼튼함을 내세운 부분이 마음에 들어서도 구입에 한목 했습니다.
<yemharc> 무게감이 너무 없으면 또 미묘하긴 해요
<samahui> 아이폰도
<samahui> 처음 4나오고
<samahui> 왠지모를 묵직함이 마음에 들었는걸요
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 단단한 느낌
<snowbuntu> 5는 엄청 가볍다던데..
<samahui> 그런게 좋더군요
<Seony> 좀 묵직하긴 하죠. 유리 때문인지는 몰라도...
<yemharc> 4랑 4s는 유리무게가 참.....
<Seony> 5는 가벼워요.
<yemharc> 근데 반대로 그만큼 내구성이 떨어지긴 했죠
<Seony> 정말 4랑 비교되게 가볍죠
<snowbuntu> 5는 좀 싫을정도로 가볍다더군요
<yemharc> 5는 정말 가벼워요
<yemharc> 내구성도 대폭 상승했고
<snowbuntu>  해외서는 장난감같다고 불만표출하는 사람들도 많다던데..
<Seony> 싫을 정도는 잘 모르겠고, 암튼 들어보면 확실히 가벼워요
<samahui> 다행이 저에게는 그게 단점으로 보여서 ㅎㅎ 지름신 물리치는데 도움이 되겠군요
<yemharc> 근데 내구성 테스트 보고 좀 놀랐던게
<yemharc> 내열처리랑 방수였는데
<yemharc> 200도 오븐에 1시간 구웠는데 멀쩡하더라구요 (....)
<snowbuntu> 긁힘방지도 좋았던것 같은데 아닌가욤?
<samahui> 내열처리랑 방수 뿐 아니라 가벼우면 떨어졌을때 충격량이 줄어들어서 좀더 튼튼하게 보이기는 할거예요
<yemharc> 글래스는 언제나 고릴라니까요
<samahui> 고릴라2
<snowbuntu> 뒷면은 유리가 아니었는데
<samahui> 라더군요
<yemharc> 뒷면은 이제 플라스틱이에요
<yemharc> 무광플라스틱
<Seony> 저번에 애플스토어 가서 만져봤었을 때, 확실히 무게감은 차이 나더라구요..
<yemharc> 애초에 두께부터 차이가 나니까요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<snowbuntu> 열쇠나 칼로 긁어대는 동영상을 봤는데, 슥슥 문지르니 회복되더군요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<snowbuntu> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> ^^
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> snowbuntu: 근데 그건 아이폰의 힘이라기보다 고릴라 글래스의 힘이죠
<yemharc> 다른 폰도 비싼 고릴라 글래스 쓰면 똑같아요
<yemharc> 안써서 그렇지 (...)
<markers> 이번 세미나 15일이었던가요?
<yemharc> 네 이번달은 3째주입니다
<samahui> 제 노트북은 철수세미로 문질러서 이물질 지워줍니다.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 그럼 못가겟네요 ㅠㅠ 흑흑.
<yemharc> 추석, 설, 연말같이 사람들 바쁜 달에는 1주일 당겨서 합니다
<samahui> 23~25일까지 휴가
<samahui> 꿀같은 휴가라 여행을 가야죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 전 이번에도 참가 못하겠네요
<markers> 엊그제 맥프로 가져다가 써볼려고 햇느데 맥os 처음이라서 그런지 전혀 건들지를 못하겟더군요 ;; 사파리만 갈짝대다가 끝낫음;;
<samahui> 그럴때는 막 쓰는겁니다
<samahui> 겁없이
<samahui> 그래야 뭐라도 알게되는거죠
<Seony> 헝그리정신이 없어서 그래요
<Seony> 잘못되면 다시 깔면 그만인데.
<samahui> 전 새로운 기계 만나면 무조건 거드립니다. 잘못되면... 도망가면 되죠 라는 생각으로 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 제가 13살 때, 포맷이 뭐지? 하고 눌러서 "아~ 지워지는거구나..." 라고 배웠죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<markers> 그 머지 소프트웨어 업그레이드 하라고 막 문구는 뜨는데 실행시키면 실행 할 수 없다 막 이런식으로 뜨고 -_-; 거기다가 중요한것은 학교 물건이라 제 맘대로 쓸수가 없다능...
<samahui> 전 포멧 처음 알았을때 학원 컴 5대 지웠습니다. 어찌되는건지 잘 몰라서 ㅋ
<Seony> 제 맘대로 못쓰는걸 왜 주냐고 물어보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 쓰라고 줬으면 맘대로 좀 쓰게 해주던가... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하드 있는 컴이 딱 5대 였는데 그걸 다 지워서 혼났죠 ㅋ
<markers> 맥 어플 쓸려는거 찾아보니 패럴라이즈 -_-? 맞나요? 가상머신 띄우는거 그거 유료라고 하던데 후;;
<Seony> 5대... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 버박 쓰세요
<yemharc> 포맷이라.......
<samahui> 그리고 대학교때 로우레벨 포멧으로
<yemharc> 전 그것보다 기억에 남는게 처음 도스 깔린 컴을 받고 "파일 지우기"를 배우고서 제일먼저 한게
<Seony> 저는 옛날 그때 당시에 암것두 모르니까, 하드디스크 인터리브값 변경하는 메뉴 들어가서 막 바꾸고...재부팅하니까 암것두 안되고..ㅋ
<samahui> 또 한대 지워버렸죠... 교수님 개인 컴
<yemharc> exe배고 다 지우는거였죠. "이 회색 파일은 왜 있는거야." 하면서요 OTL
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하하하하
<yemharc> m도스 컬러 생각나시죠?
<Seony> 저도 그랬었거든요..
<samahui> 로우레벨 포멧 프로그램이 뭔가 알고 싶었을 뿐입니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<yemharc> 녹색은 누르면 실행되는데 회색은 안되니까
<samahui> m ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "이건 필요없는데 있는거" 하면서 지운거죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는, 실행파일들이 다 exe인데 몇개는 com이길래, 전부 exe로 바꿔줬죠... 그랬더니 실행이 안되더라구요..
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 정말 다들 비슷하네요
<samahui> 그런거 많이 했엇죠 모를때
<samahui> 확장자 바꾸기
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 보기 안좋아서 바꾼적도 있어요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 확장자 바꾸기는 아마 DD파일때문에 많이들 배웠을듯 해요 (먼산)
<samahui> 프린세스 메이커
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎ
<markers> ㄷㄷㄷ...
<yemharc> 도스하면 절대 빠질 수 없는 그것! Parking
<markers> 버박 무료인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<markers> 맥os에서
<markers> 성능 괜찮은지?
<Seony> 파킹 유틸리티 옛날에 예쁜 그림 띄우고 그러는거 많았었죠..
<Seony> markers: 성능은 당연히 딸리죠.
<samahui> 파킹에 그림띄우기 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 상용 프로그램에 비교하면 안되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<markers> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> markers: 이참에 맥 사세요.
<Seony> 근데, 그 파킹에 야한 사진 띄워놓은 바이러스들도 좀 잇었어요
<markers> 맥os 쓸려고 해도 그놈의 오피스 때문에 아오..
<markers> 등록금도 낼까말까하는상태에서 맥을 어떻게 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 제가 써본결과
<yemharc> 맥은 iMAC은 PC에 비하면 확실히 가성비가 부족해요
<yemharc> 많이 부족해요
<samahui> 바이러스 하면 젤 기억에 남는게 90년대 말 체르노빌 바이러스
<yemharc> 근데 노트북으로 내려가면 역전되요
<samahui> 바이오스를 건드리는 놈이라
<yemharc> CIH!
<Seony> yemharc: 왜냐면 데탑의 탈을 쓴 놋북이라... 어쩔 수 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 학교 컴퓨터 여럿 날렸죠
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아이맥은 확실히 가성비는 같은 값이면 조립PC가 월등해요. 이건 정말 어쩔 수 없는거같아요
<Seony> 아이맥은 가슴으로 구입하는 가전기기잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 인테리어용 가전기기
<samahui> 가성비는 스스로 만들어 가는 겁니다. 열심히 사용하고 활용하면 가성비 낮은물건이란 없죠
<samahui> 비싸게 샀어도 본전 뽑게 쓰면 그만입니다.
<samahui> 라고 스스로 위안중입니다 (맥프로레티나 구입했던 1인 )
<samahui> 그리고 비싸면 팔아먹어도 비싸게 팔아먹어집니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<markers> 혹시 trello 써보셧거나 사용중이신분 계시나요?
<samahui> (직원에게 강매 라던가....)
<yemharc> samahui: 아 그런 활용도에 대한게 아니라, 그냥 하드웨어 스팩으로만 따져도 아이맥은 조립PC에 비해 부족합니다.
<snowbuntu> 트렐로
<yemharc> markers: 쓰고 이썽요
<snowbuntu> 사용중입니다
<yemharc> 레티나북은 가성비 충분하고 남지 않나요?
<markers> 이거 어떤식으로 쓰는거죠 -_-? 그냥 메모장처럼 쓰면 되는건가요? 책으로 읽어서 가입은 햇는데 그다음부터는 머엉...
<samahui> 가성비 좋아도 다른 노트북에 비하면 가성비 좋다고 못하죠
<snowbuntu> 그냥 TODO쓰듯이 쓰고
<snowbuntu> 관련된 사람들 엮어주고
<snowbuntu> 일정관리하면서 사용하시면 됩니당 ㅇㅁㅇ..
<razGon_web> markers: 여기 또 애플에 빠진 어린양이 있군요.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> razGon_web, 안녕하세요. 근데 저분은 강제로 빠졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 후... 오늘은 별루 바쁘지 않은 가운데 바쁘네요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<snowbuntu> 아이맥 가성비로만 생각하면 그렇지만, 디자인을 생각하면..
<yemharc> samahui: 그런가요? 제가볼땐 내부 부품도 그렇고 어지간한 놋북에 비해 월등하다고 보는데요
<razGon_web> 강매가 어떻게 가능한지요?
<Seony> razGon_web, 학교에서 연구용으로 쓰라고 내줬다네요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 맥 한번 써보고 싶어서 기회가 되서 쓸려고하는데 아직은 혼란기입니다....여차하면 그냥 리눅스 쓸려고요 -_-;;;;;적응못하면;;
<razGon_web> 이런 축복이!
<samahui> yemharc: 한성 보스몬이나 MSI 게이밍 노트북 보면 액정빼고는 가성비 못하다는 말입니다.
<samahui> 그렇게까지 안가도 요즘 노트북 가격이 워낙 싸다보니 300넘으면 가성비 따지기는 그렇죠
<samahui> 뭐 그 만큼 값을 하기 때문에 까지는 못하겠습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 제 노트북도 가성비는 꽝인지라 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 작업하는 컴퓨터 화면 한쪽에 아이패드 미니 결제창이 ...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 결제하지도 끄지도 못하고 있는지 4일째 입니다만...
<Seony> 워킹데드 8편 나왔네요. 완전 기대대는 에피소드인데..
<samahui> 휴방들어가나요?
<samahui> 워킹데드 저번편도 재미있게봐서 이번에피 저도 기대하고 있습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 데렉 완전 멋있죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 시즌 1에서 완전 양아치인줄 알았는데..
<razGon_web> markers: 열심히 배우세요.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 시즌이 가면 갈수록 완전 멋있어짐... ㅎㅎ
<snowbuntu> 맥이 정말 적응하면 심하게 편해요
<samahui> 시즌2 넘기고서 좋아지고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 편해지는만큼 늘어나는 백그라운드 프로그램.......
<samahui> 너무 끌었다는 이야기가 많이 받아들여졌는지 시즌3은 쾌속진행이군요
<Seony> 근데 적응 못하는 분은 쳐다도 안보더라구요... ㅎㅎ
<snowbuntu> yemharc: 동의..
<ahoops> Seony, 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 지금도 줄이자고 줄였는데 부팅하면 자동실행되는게 거의 20개정도 됩니다 쿨럭
<Seony> ahoops: 안녕하세요
<snowbuntu> 저는 최대한 통합하고 줄여서 8개까지..
<Seony> yemharc: 뭐뭐 쓰세요?
<yemharc> 어.....
<ahoops> 제가 맥북 사놓고 그냥 안키고 사는 일인입니다 :)
<yemharc> 일단 바텐더, 드롭박스, 에버노트, 드래곤드랍, droplr, Clean My Mac, MacKeeper, Eggy
<ahoops> 레티나죠!
<snowbuntu> window tidy도 편해요
<Seony> 맥키퍼 그거 광고 엄청 하던데, 뭐하는 거에요?
<yemharc> Cheet Sheet, Dterm, Cobook, Clips, Free Memory, Window Tidy, Grow, gfxCard
<yemharc> 어..... 뭐 간단히 말하면 Onyx같은 녀석입니다.
<snowbuntu> caffein도 유용하고..
<yemharc> 거기에 몇가지 기능이 더 들어가 있고요
<yemharc> 도난방지, 바이러스 검사(for win) 등등에
<yemharc> Appcleaner 기능도 붙어있고요
<Seony> 음... Free memory 그거는 어차피 캐시를 지우는거라 안쓰는게 더 나을껄요..
<razGon_web> 제가 느끼는 건데요.애플은 저작물 제작에 탁월한거 같아요.
<snowbuntu> 저도 프리멤은 써볼까 하다가, 안쓰는게 나을듯해서
<yemharc> 아, 전 쓰는게 아니라 거의 모니터링 대용입니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전에도 말씀드렸듯 메모리 부족에 시달려서요
<snowbuntu> iStat를 모니터링용으로 사용중인데 쓸만해요
<yemharc> istat을 살까 했는데 대쉬보드 위젯으로 사용중입니다.
<razGon_web> Flipboard보면서. 안드로이드는 아직 멀었구나 라는 생각이 들더군요...
<yemharc> 표현되는 사이즈때문에 대쉬위젯이 더 좋더라구요
<snowbuntu> 저도 기존에는 대쉬 위젯으로 사용하다가, 메뉴바로 옮겨버렸죠..
<yemharc> 전 그것보다 되려 만족하고 있는게 리플렉션하고 원키보드네요
<Seony> istat만한 모니터링툴이 없죠...
<Seony> 저도 istat3 2년 전에 사서 지금껏 쓰는데 아주 좋아요
<snowbuntu> 리플렉션은 어떤 유틸인가요?
<ahoops> 혹시 맥에서 이맥스 사용하시는분중에, 이맥스 패키지 추천좀 해주실분계신가요?
<yemharc> iOS 화면을 컴으로 미러링 해줍니다.
<yemharc> 매우 깔끔하게요
<Seony> 음... 이맥스보단 ST2... ㅎㅎ
<snowbuntu> 오..
<snowbuntu> 전 IntelliJ사용중..
<yemharc> 거기서 화면 녹화나 뭐 이런것도 되고요
<ahoops> 네..
<snowbuntu> 좋군요
<yemharc> Seony: 전에 말씀드렸던가요? iOS 어플중에 듀얼스크린 지원하는게 있다고
<Seony> 그거 아직 불안정하지 않아요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 리플렉션으로 돌려봤는데 잘 됩니다.
<yemharc> 다만 게임같은 경우에는 좀 무거워지긴 해요
<yemharc> 아스팔트7을 돌려봤는데
<yemharc> 모니터에서는 게임화면이 나오고 폰에서는 지도하고 현재 상태 계기판이 뜨더군요
<Seony> 오... 좋네요
<snowbuntu> 오...
<snowbuntu> 미러링도 고려해서 만들어졌군요..
<yemharc> 아뇨 그게
<yemharc> 미러링이면 화면을 1:1로 그대로 보여주는건데
<snowbuntu> 아
<snowbuntu> ..!!
<Seony> 폰은 일종의 리모콘 같은 거군요..
<yemharc> 이건 웃기게도 미러링 툴인데 API가 있는건지 듀얼스크린으로 뽑아주더라구요
<snowbuntu> Air Play에 대한 API가 있는거 아닐까요?
<yemharc> 그리고 당연한 소리지만 이게 되려면 제조사가 공개를 해 줬다는 소리죠
<yemharc> 네 그쪽같아요
<yemharc> 구글도 에어플레이 기술 만들어서 공개하고 저변확대하려고 노력중인데
<yemharc> 아마 제조사들이 발목 잡을겁니다 100%
<ahoops> Seony, 찬양중이시군요 :)
<snowbuntu> 멋지군요..
<Seony> ahoops: ㅎㅎ 넵.
<Seony> yemharc: 곧 FPS 게임하는데, 아이폰으로 지도보면서 게임하는게 가능할지도 모르겠네요.
<yemharc> 당장 아트릭스만 해도 새로운 시장 창출에 가까웠는데
<yemharc> 제조사들이 스스로 망쳐버렸죠
<ahoops> Seony, clojure때문에, 전 이맥스를 써야만 하는 상황이라서요 :)
<yemharc> Seony: NOVA3가 그렇게 지원중입니다 (...)
<yemharc> 애플TV랑 연결해서요
<yemharc> 당장 구글에 iphone dual screen이라 치면 연관검색어가 주루룩........
<Seony> ahoops: ST2도 Clojure를 지원한다죠 ㅋ
<ahoops> Seony, 이런~
<Seony> yemharc: 곧 지도 뿐만 아니라, 게임상 등장하는 모바일 기기는 폰을 이용할 수 있게 되겠네요
<yemharc> 여튼 요즘 안그래도 안드로이드 HDMI때문에 고생하면서 느끼는겁니다만
<yemharc> 안드로이드가 더 폐쇄적이에요
<Seony> ahoops: Sublime Text2 한 번 써보세요. 2011, 2012년 가장 말 많은 에디터에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ST2는.......진리입니다
<ahoops> 아.. 그정도인가요.
<yemharc> 현자의 돌을 왜 만들어요. 이미 있는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어찌보면, 폐쇄적이라기보단 개방을 하고싶어도 할 수 없는 구조 아닐까요... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안드로이드가 폐쇄적이라기 보다는... 표준이 명확하지 않죠.
<Seony> ST2는 진리입니다 x2 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래서 개발사 마다의 차이가 보이죠
<yemharc> Seony: 그렇지도 않은게, OS전체 공개도 아니고 HDMI 컨트롤 API같은것만 제공해도 되는데
<snowbuntu> 폐쇄 개방을 떠나서
<yemharc> 다 막어버렸어요
<snowbuntu> 뭔가 정리되지 않아서 혼돈상태.. 파편화가 심하니까요
<Seony> 오픈하면 커널이 산으로 올라가겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그냥 폰 제조사 이외에는 대부분의 악세서리 제작이 불가능에 가깝습니다
<Seony> 근데 뭐 다들 루팅해서 쓰는데 공개고 폐쇄고 새삼스럽게... ㅋ
<snowbuntu> 사실 관련 악세사리를 제조하면서도
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 거기다 안드로이드의 장점 중 하나는 OS프리 + 하드웨어 (제조스펙)프리인데
<snowbuntu> 기기마다 다른 특성때문에 진짜 화나기도 하구요;
<snowbuntu> 레퍼런스에도 없는 상수를 사용하는 경우도 많으니까요..
<yemharc> 기기특성은 둘째치고 제대로 뭔가 확장성 있는 모듈 탑재하는 제조사가 단 한개도 없어요
<yemharc> 그나마 악세서리 업계 사람들이랑 해커들이 지랄지랄 하니까 이제서야 OTG 하나 들어갔죠
<yemharc> 사실 넣으려고 하면 얼마든지 USB HOST도 떄려박을 수 있습니다.
<yemharc> 하드웨어 스펙이 그리 좋은데 그걸 다 썩히고 있는 꼴이에요
<Seony> 이건희 회장 하와이온다는데, 제가 만나게 되면 면전에서 아이폰 꺼내 쓸께요
<markers> 이거 우분투 irc가 아니라 맥 irc 같다는 느낌이 확 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 혹시 모르니 맥북에 아이폰 충전기도 꼬박꼬박 챙겨갖고 다녀야겠네요
<Seony>  markers, 그만큼 리눅스 유저한테 맥이 쓰기편하다는 얘기에요 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 리눅스 쓸줄 알면 맥은 그냥 쓸 수 있습니다
<yemharc> 밑단 내려가면 적어도 커맨드 라인에서 틀린게 거의 없어요
<Seony> yemharc: 맥포트 안쓰시죠?
<yemharc> 쓰고 있어요
<Seony> 저는 산사자 이후로는 안써요...
<yemharc> 맥포트 요즘 보니까 시스템하고 많이 분리되긴 했더라구요
<Seony> 네... 차라리 그냥 패럴로 우분투 서버 깔아다 쓰는게 더 낫더라구요
<yemharc> 전 맥포트랑 페럴분투(?!) 둘다 돌리는데
<Seony> 한 일주일 업데이트 안해주면 아주 컴파일하시느라 돌아가시기 일보직전입니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 페럴은 GUI 없이 돌리거든요 서버처럼
<yemharc> build.jobs 옵션 쓰세요
<markers> 맥 os가 유닉스의 한 분류죠?
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 프비에서 갈라져 나왔어요
<yemharc> 커널은 좀 독자에 가깝고
<Seony> 그냥 크론탭에 넣어놓고 알아서 돌아가게끔 놔두거든요..
<Seony> 근데 이건희 회장은 하와이에 뭐하러 오시나 모르겠네요. 콩알만한 곳에 뭐 볼게 있따고..
<Seony> 한국 날씨가 추워서 그런가..
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<ahoops> Seony, 오늘은 st2 한번 도전하는게 좋겠군요. 좋은 정보 감사합니다.
<Seony> ahoops: 기왕 도전하실거면 몇가지 더 알려드릴께요
<ahoops> 오~ 그래주시면 더욱 감사할것같아요.
<Seony> http://www.sublimetext.com/ 가셔서 설치하신 다음에요,
<Seony> ctrl+` 누르면 파이썬 콘솔이 나오거든요
<ahoops> 넵.
<Seony> 거기서 http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control/installation
<Seony> 여기 보시고, 코드를 붙여넣어서 실행하신 다음, 종료햇다 재실행 해보세요
<yemharc> 패키지 매니저가 없으면 정말 메모장일 뿐이죠
<Seony> 그러면, 에디터 내에서 커뮤니티에 의해 만들어지는 각종 플러그인들을 직접 검색/설치할 수 있습니다.
<snowbuntu> ST2 왠지
<snowbuntu> 쌈빡하네요
<Seony> 그리고 이 사이트 북마크 해두세요. http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/community
<Seony> snowbuntu: 2011, 2012년 내내 전 세계적으로 화제인 에디터에요..
<Seony> 해외 블로그나 웹사이트 보면, 거진 찬양 수준이에요
<Seony> 프로그래밍 에디터 모아놓고 비교한 글 보면, 가격 빼고는 다 만점... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> Seony, 좀 더 많은 정보를 알아봐야겠네요.
<ahoops> 이맥스에서 벗어나는것인가..(가능할까;;)
<Seony> ahoops: 네. 일단 코드 붙여넣어서 플러긴 검색/설치가 가능한 상태로 만들어두고 저 사이트 북마크 해두세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고나서 ST2와 플러그인 설치/사용법에 대해서 알아보시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네. 알겠습니다.
<Seony> 근데 저 ST2 홈피에 나오는 Multiple selections는 진짜 자주 쓰이긴 해요...
<Seony> 사실 vim 모드에서 %s// 로 하는 것보다 훨씬 편하더라구요..
<Seony> 일단 커서의 움직임까지 다중셀렉션이 되거든요..
<ahoops> 일단, 출근을 해서 맥북 열어봐야겠네요.
<snowbuntu> Trial 몇일인가요?
<Seony> 날짜제한은 없어요.
<Seony> 그냥 하루에 한 번씩 구매하라는 팝업만 떠요
<snowbuntu> 엇 그럼 무슨제한이 있는거죠?
<snowbuntu> 아..
<Seony> 참고로 추종자인 저와 yemharc님은 샀습니다 ㅋ
<snowbuntu> 충분히 누려보고 구매할 수 있군요
<yemharc> 어........충분히고 뭐고 애초에 그냥 무료정책으로 알고 있습니다
<yemharc> 구매는 거의 도네이션 레벨이고요
<Seony> 솔직히, 팝업 뜨는 정도는 하나도 안불편해요. 그냥 계속 쓸 수는 있는데... 전 그냥 발전을 위해서...
<snowbuntu> 항상 일정금액만 소프트웨어 구매에 할당하는지라.. 우선순위대로 구매하니, 한달이내에 구매하게 될것같네요 ㅋㅋ
<astralboy> 인텔리J는 써보신분 계신가요?
<yemharc> Seony: 사실 무료로 쓰기에 미안할 정도죠
<Seony> 오오... 프로그램 구매하는데 예산이 있으싯군요..
<snowbuntu> 넵 제가 ST2 깔기 직전까지
<snowbuntu> 사용했습니다
<Seony> yemharc: 네 ㅎㅎ
<astralboy> 그러면 inrteliJ 사용하시다가 ST2로 넘어가신거예요?
<Seony> snowbuntu: 이방 맥 유저분들은 다들 예산 정해놓고 프로그램 구입하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 그 페북 맥매니아 그룹 가니까, 맥 유저 비꼬는 그림이 있는데 재밌더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 그렇게 안하니까 터무니없이 나가요
<yemharc> 음악/영화 같은것도 예산에 포함해야 합니다
<Seony> 전 음악은 씨디로 모으니 패스 ㅋ
<yemharc> 제가 초기에 에어랑 패드 질렀을때 생각없이 질러대니 앱+음악 구매가격만 50만원 크리 맞았어요
<yemharc> ...........
<yemharc> 특히 이 아이튠즈가 제일 문제에요
<yemharc> 난 컴퓨터를 하고 있는데 돈은 iOS앱이 집어가더군요
<yemharc> (...)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 날 위해 돈을 쓰는건지, 컴퓨터를 위해 돈을 쓰는건지 모를 정도죠 ㅎㅎ
<snowbuntu> 지금
<snowbuntu> 인텔리제이 사용하다가
<snowbuntu> ST2를 실행시켰는데
<snowbuntu> 상당히 가볍고, 코다같은 느낌에 기능도 충분하네요
<Seony> 저는 코다2도 있는데, ST2만 써요 ㅎㅎ. 일단 무지 가볍죠
<Seony> 코다2는... 환불할까 하다가 그냥 냅뒀어요..
<astralboy> 컴퓨터 새로 사거들랑 저도 옮겨야겠네요. 주변에서 한분 쓰시던데 다들 편하다고 하셔서
<snowbuntu> Seony: 예산을 정하지 않으면 진짜 돈이 무한정 나가서.. 체크카드에 일정 금액만 넣어놓고 사용합니다..
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 저는 그냥 필요한게 보이면 사요 ㅎㅎ. 어차피 많이 안사서...
<snowbuntu> 한번 둘러보기 시작하면..
<snowbuntu> 구매, 구매, 구매, 구매..
<Seony> snowbuntu: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/구매보유-중인-정품-SW
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<astralboy> 문명...5
<snowbuntu> 헉.. 저는 윈도우는 차마 구매를 못하겠던데..
<Seony> 할인할 때 사서요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 와이프 때문에 하나는 꼭 필요하거든요
<snowbuntu> 아하..
<Seony> 나머진 MSDN에서... ㅋ
<markers> 아오 은행 왜 이렇게 빨리 문을 닫는지ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<markers> Seony님 계시나요
<oming> 언제나 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 오늘은 술한잔 해야 겠어요 ... 다녀오겠습니다 이힛
<markers_mac> 살아 있으신분 계시나요?
<jasonjang> autowiz_, 출발?
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Cookie> 안녕하세요
<Cookie> 거기는 아침 8:30 이조?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-04
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<razGon_web> Cookie: 답변이 늦었습니다.
<razGon_web> 물어보신 시간에는 8시26분이라고 되었네요.
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 넵 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 아이패드 미니 다시한번 상점에서 보고 왔습니다만... 구입 자제 성공했습니다.
<samahui> 이제 몇일만 버티면 구입안하고 넘어갈수 있을듯하네요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 딱 조건을 걸었습니다.
<razGon_web> 전공책을 볼수 있어야 하며, 미니는 레티나급이나 그이상이 나와야 한다..
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 이런 말도 안되는 조건을요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 게다가 솔직히 미니 너무 비싸요.
<samahui> 저도 지금 참고 있는 이유가... 애플이 새로운 아이패드 레티나 제품을 죽일 염려가 있어서 미니에 레티나를 안넣었다는 생각입니다.
<samahui> 그래서 조만간 레티나 미니가 나오지 않을까 생각이 들더군요
<razGon_web> 아마도 그런거 같습니다.ㅎ
<samahui> 레티나 달고 나오면 구입할겁니다.
<razGon_web> 향후 1년이내에 나오겠죠. 단, 레티나 패드의 수율이 않좋다는 이야기입니다.
<samahui> 그때는 막아도 할겁니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<nanun> 좋은 아침입니다.
<samahui> 그 생각으로 지름신 묻어버렸습니다
<samahui> 네 좋은 아침입니다 ^^
<razGon_web> 레티나 9.7인치짜리 패널달린 중국산 패드가 나오기 시작했습니다.
<razGon_web> 이 이야기는 무엇이냐면요.
<razGon_web> 뉴아이패드에 공급되었던 레티나 패드 업체중에서 재고가 남는다는 것입니다.
<samahui> 흠...
<razGon_web> 초기에는 아이패드에만 물량대기를 했는데. 남아도니 그다음 중국산으로 갔습니다.
<samahui> 결국 잘 팔리지 않는다면 나오지 않을수도 있겠다는 말씀이군요.
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<samahui> 전 반대로 생각됩니다. 그만큼 미니가 잘팔려서 상대적으로 레티나아이패드가 안팔리는거 아닐까요?
<samahui> 바꿔 말하면 하루빨리 미니에 레티나를 달고 나올 확율도 올라가는게 아닐까 생각이 듭니다
<samahui> 그러길 바라고요 ^^
<razGon_web>  지금은 누크나 넥서스도 그정도 비슷한급이 나오고 있어서 레티나 미니는 더 싸지거나 더 올라가지 않을 가능성도 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 아니면 레티나는 아니여도 해상도는 올라갈 가능성이 많습니다.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 해상도만 올라가도 좋을거 같아요
<razGon_web> 실제로 레티나패널을 쓴 모니터도 나오고 있죠.
<razGon_web> 중소기업거지만요. 40만원대던데요.
<samahui> 맥 이외예 나온게 있나요?
<yemharc> 레티나 모니터는 좀 어떨까 싶어요
<samahui> 그래요?
<samahui> 레티나 모니터 괘찮을거 같은데요.
<yemharc> 27인치에 레티나 달면 해상도가 1만x7천 정도 나오는데
<yemharc> 그래픽카드가 버텨줄지 후덜덜...
<samahui> 요즘 그래픽카드 메모리가 2기가 이상 달고 나오기 때문에 충분할거 같은데요
<razGon_web> http://www.danawa.com/product/list.html?defSite=DISPLAY&cate1=860&cate2=13735&cate3=14884&cate4=28960
<yemharc> 어라
<yemharc> S-IPS가 더 싸다?!
<samahui> 아! 이해상도는 이미 예전에 써봤습니다.
<samahui> 진짜 ... 마우스 커서 찾기가 일이 됩니다.
<samahui> 델꺼 써봤는데... 가끔 마우스 위치를 놓쳐버리는 일이 발생합니다.
<samahui> 프로그래밍 작업할때는 환상입니다.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<samahui> 그밖에 파포 작업이나 그래픽 작업에도 좋구요
<yemharc> 허.........
<yemharc> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/481747_10151276047262370_1013709744_n.jpg
<samahui> 다만 진짜 해상도 때문에 그래픽 카드 잘 선택해야 됩니다.
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-12-03at3.34.28PM.png
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아직 실물을 못봤는데....
<Seony> 저게 뒷부분이 뚱땡이라 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뒷부분 두껍다고 해도 이전 세대랑 거의 비슷하다고 하네요
<Seony> 근데 실은 이미 예전 아이맥부터도 데탑 치고는 어마어마한 얇기라고 생각해요
<samahui> 자꾸 이러시기예요? 겨우 미니 지름 물리치고 있는데 ...
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으~~응? 무슨 말~씀이신지~
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 전 아무것도 안 했어요오
<samahui> 사고 싶어지자나요 ~~~~~
<yemharc> 이건 애플이 잘못했네요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 애플은 항상 잘못합니다
<samahui> 죄많은 기업이예요
<Seony> 애플이 잘못했네요. 됐지? 인건가요? ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 자꾸 지름신을 보내다니 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 경제학적인 측면에서 불경기에 소비를 유발시키니 도움되는 기업인거죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 호가 다 지르고 행복감을 간직한채로... 한달 굶고 지낼까요?
<samahui> 확
<samahui> 흥분해서 오타도 나네요
<yemharc> 아.......
<yemharc> 내년이 되면 또 1년치 지름을 할까 (먼산)
<samahui> 요즘 살쪄서 다이어트도 필요한데 다 지르고 강제 다이어트 모드 하는 방법도 있기는 합니다만...
<yemharc> 근데 책상이 좁아서 사와도 놓을공간이 없네요
<yemharc> ...
<samahui> 모니터암 추천합니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<yemharc> 모니터가 이미 시네마 디플이라서요
<samahui> ^^;;
<samahui> 잠시 후에 다시 올께요. 일이라도 해야 마음을 가라앉히죠 ^^;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저 처럼 가격이라는 막강한 장벽을 치면 애플따위는 그냥.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아웃인데 말이죠.
<yemharc> 문제는 써보기 시작하면 그 장벽이 그냥 허물어져서요 (...)
<razGon_web> yemharc: 물론 동감합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 아직 안드로이드 패드는 멀었다는 느낌이 들긴 하더군요. 애플의 것을 보면. 그 미려함이란... 기계를 다루는 사람들이 낼수 있는게 아니죠.
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/kpugfreeboard/1451365
<razGon_web> 저쪽 옆에 동네에서 어느분이 이런 글을 쓰셨네요.
<yemharc> 아뇨 그건 아닌게, 기계'만' 다루는 사람이 못하는게 맞지 않을까요
<yemharc> 공학적으로도 기술이 없으면 저런 터무니없는건 못 만들죠
<razGon_web> 물론 입문용 싱글코어 7인치 패드지만, 배송미합쳐 85달러 미만의 패드를 공구하려고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> yemharc: 아. 맞습니다. 한마디로 미적인 감각이 중요하다는 거죠.
<razGon_web> 현재 판매는 120달러에 판매됩니다만, 이게 커펌이 개판이라서 여기서 직접 커펌한다더군요.
<yemharc> 음 이거 괜찮네요
<razGon_web> 게다가 중국은 이미 쿼드코어 레티나 안드로이드패드가 신제품으로 나와서 떨이로 판매되는 판국이라서 가격이 더싸질거 같다더군요.
<yemharc> onda라는 회사는 중국회사인가요?
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 나중에 인터넷과 동영상감상용으로 쓰기는 괜찮을듯해요.
<razGon_web> 와이프에게 던져줘야 겠네요.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 저정도 가격이면 장난감으로 쓰긴 괜찮을거 같은데
<razGon_web> 물론 어느정도 커펌이 되어 있는 상태라 공구들어가면 곧될듯합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 동일하게 생각합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 중국패드는 워낙 고스펙에 저가 모델이 많은거같아요
<razGon_web> 코어보다는 디스플레이가 괜찮아서요. 신적화되면 괜찮은게 좋아요.
<razGon_web> 근데. 최적화가 안되어 있다는 게 함정.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저거 디스플레이는 뭔가요
<razGon_web> 제품마감도도 중급이상이 아니면 마감도 개판이라는 함정.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 1024*600 IPS일겁니다.
<yemharc> 아까 보내주신 링크 제품은 괜찮은 물건인가보네요
<razGon_web> http://blog.naver.com/realkhan?Redirect=Log&logNo=120170063177
<razGon_web> 아니요. 회사가 펌웨어 업그레이드를 잘안해줍니다.
<razGon_web> 기기구성은 괜찮은데요.
<yemharc> 펌웨어는 상관없어요
<yemharc> 하드웨어적 완성도요
<yemharc> 어차피 저야 그런거 갈아엎는게 일 중의 하나니까요
<razGon_web> 예. allwinner A10은 중국 저가패드에서 잘나온 AP중에 하나로 알려져 있죠. 게다가 램1기가. 1024*600 IPS니 괜찮기는 합니다.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 끌리네;;
<razGon_web> 단, 블루투스와 GPS가 없다는게 함정.ㅎ
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 블투 없는건 함정이 맞군요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 솔직히 부담없는 가격이긴 하죠. 배송비까지 해서 10만원 미만이면.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 원래가격이 15만원이하라고 생각할때, 어짜피 그쪽에서는 재고처리가 필요할테니깐요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 공구 진행은 언제 하나요
<razGon_web> 아마도 한두달내로 할거 같습니다. 이거 올해 4,5월부터 이분이 사람모으고 계획한거라서요. 이렇게 공지된건 수면위로 오른 것입니다.
<razGon_web> 어짜피 게임안할거면 듀얼이 필요없죠.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 그럼 공구 진행될때 좀 알려주시겠어요? 가격이 매우 착하니 저도 장난감 겸 테스트로 하나 구매를 +_+
<yemharc> 넥7은 제 생각 이상으로 실망이어서......
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web>  역시나 안드로이패드를 결정하는 것은 가격인거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 이게 실은 발열과 배터리 광탈이 문제인데. 그부분만 잡으면 꽤 괜찮은 기기죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 내년도는 기준이 아마도 레티나 쿼드코어 안드로이드 패드가 될거 같습니다.
<Seony> 안드로이드패드에 레티나 달면 아마 배터리가 더 빨리 닳텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잠시 외출합니다
<razGon_web> 그것도 문제죠. 쿼드로 올린 이유가 있어요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 헉...
<razGon_web> 퇴근이신가?ㅎ
<razGon_web> 안드로이드 패드가 잼있는 것은 결점이 있기 때문이 아닌가 싶습니다. 도전정신.ㅎㅎ 그리고 변신..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 안드로이드는 인간이면 아이패드는 천사군요.
<razGon_web> 아마도 제 예상이라면 안드로이드 패드 그거 안사주면 와이프께서 아이패드 미니 사달라구 할거 같아서요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 아이패드2도 잘굴러가는 판국에 무슨.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 아이패드2필름으로 추천해주실만한게 있을까요?
<yemharc> http://liverex.tistory.com/1246
<yemharc> 크리스탈 계열인데 지문이 쉽게 닦여서 좋아요
<razGon_web> 아이패드2에다가 붙여도 될까요?
<yemharc> 사이즈 동일하니까요
<yemharc> 뒷판은 약간 모자랄겁니다.
<yemharc> 아니 약간 남을겁니다;;
<yemharc> 뉴패드가 더 면적이 넓거든요
<razGon_web> 필름주문 완료!ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아이패드2용으로 주문했습니다.
<razGon_web> 이녀석의 한계수명은 3년으로 생각하고 있습니다.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 앞으로 2년 남았으니 흠씬 굴려주마.....우하하하핳
<yemharc> 3GS 생각하면 그보다 더 쓰게될거같은데요
<razGon_web> 3gs라면 아이폰 말씀하시는건지요?
<razGon_web> 혹시 보상판매?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 3GS 아직 현역이잖아요
<yemharc> 지금상태로 보면 런타임 4년은 찍을거 같거든요
<razGon_web> 앞으로요?
<razGon_web> 그러면 더욱 굴려줘야 겠군요.
<razGon_web> 앞으로 남은 런타임2년에 맞추어서.ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 3GS가 나온지가 올해로 3년이죠
<razGon_web> 어짜피 애들에게 물려주면 됩니다. 1-2년뒤에요.ㅎ
<yemharc> iOS6 지원되면서 다들 외쳤죠 "보고있나 옴니아"
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 일단은 아이패드 미니2 나올때까지 버티기 신공요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 만약 그사이에 안드로이드 패드가 괜찮은게 나오면 그것도 구입해보렵니다.
<razGon_web> 헉. 단숨에 패드가 3개가 되는가?ㅎ
<snowbuntu> 안녕하세요^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<snowbuntu> yemharc: ST2 사용중이셨었죠..?
<yemharc> 네
<snowbuntu> Lua 잘쓰다가 Indent가 꼬이는것을 발견.. 두둥..
<snowbuntu> 고쳐서 써야할듯하네요 하하.. 정규식으로 되어있으니.. 고쳐보아야할것 같아요.. 엉엉
<yemharc> 루아는 제가 쓰질 않아서 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 근데 인덴트 문제라면 루아랑은 별로 상관없는거 같은데...
<ahoops> 안녕하세요?
<snowbuntu> 안녕하세요^^
<ahoops> 좋은점심입니다~!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 네네 ^^
<snowbuntu> yemharc: 기본으로 포함되어있는 모드나, 플러그인들이 전부 테이블쪽에서 인덴트 문제가 발생하네용..
<ahoops> 아 어제, st2에 대해서 말씀해주셔서 도전해보았는데
<yemharc> 음;; 저는 그런 문제는 딱히
<ahoops> clojure 지원이 아직은 좀 모자란것같습니다.
<snowbuntu> 정규식을 고쳐서 써봐야할듯 해욤.. 텍스트메이트에 있는 lua 인덴트 정규식을 가져다 사용해도 좀 꼬이는걸보니..
<yemharc> IDE급의 코드 인텔리전스를 바라시면 곤란해요;;
<ahoops> repl, lein등등이 필수인데 아직은 이맥스까지는 아닌것같아서요.
<yemharc> OS와 텍스트 에디터의 차이니까요
<yemharc> (먼산)
<ahoops> 정말로 예쁘긴하더군요 st2++
<yemharc> 이맥스가 좋긴 한데, ST2가 이렇게까지 뜬 이유중의 하나는 사용법 익히기 쉬워서거든요
<ahoops> 네, 진입장벽은 확실히 더 낮은것같아요.
<ahoops> Seony, 안녕하세요.
<Seony> ahoops: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 장벽이 낮으면서 에디팅에 대한 기능도 충실하고, 뭣보다 플러그인으로 하드코어 유저도 나름 만족하고...
<yemharc> 뭐 그런 여러가지로 대박이 난거죠
<snowbuntu> Soeny, 안녕하세요~
<ahoops> 네. 플러그인이 파이썬인게 나름 장점?인것같아요.
<ahoops> Seony, clojure쪽으로는 repl, lein등등의 문제가 있는것같아서 일단 st2는 힘들것같아요.
<ahoops> 피드백을 찾아보았으나, 역시 다들 그냥 이맥스로 작업하고 사는것같아요
<ahoops> 룩앱필은 정말로 대박인데 아쉽군요.
<ahoops> 룩앤필 :)
<ahoops> 혹시 윈도매니저로 awesome써보신분 계신가요?
<Seony> ahoops: 아... 그렇군요. 패키지 보니까 Enhanced Clojure라는 패키지가 있던데 그걸로 모자라나보네요
<razGon_web> Seony: 어제 보니 코나 커피 이마트에 유통이 되더라구요.
<snowbuntu> ST2의 문제인지 파이썬의 문제인지..
<Seony> razGon_web, 많이 될 거에요. 다만 제가 한 번도 본 적이 없는 것들이라 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
<snowbuntu> TextMate에서는 정상작동하는 번들이, ST2에서는 조금 이상하게 적용되는 슬픔이..
<razGon_web> 그코나가 그코나가 아닌지요?
<razGon_web> 가격이 70g에 3600원이요.
<razGon_web> 가격이 넘싼거 아닌지 그런생각이 들더군요.
<Seony> 원래는 Kona 지역에서 생산된 것만 진짜 코나이긴 한데, 모르겠네요. 암튼 제가 본 것들은 다 처음 보는 포장지였어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 코나 100%면 디게 좋을 것 같지만, 코나 커피 자체가 신맛이 강해서 오히려 별로일 수도 있어요...
<Seony> 원래 서양인들이 신맛을 좋아하거든요..
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 하긴 커피가 좀신맛이 있고 한국사람들도 미국사람들 따라해서리 별루 안좋아할수도 있겠네요
<Seony> 저는 코나100% 별로 안좋아하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> Seony, 오늘 출근하면 저걸 테스트 해볼게요 ^^;
<Seony> ahoops: 네. 패키지 설치하는 방법은 이제 아시죠? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 문서좀 빡씨게 볼게요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 어제 얼추 몇개 시도해보았는데
<Seony> http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/community 여기 가시면 Enhanced Clojure있어요.... ST2에서 검색해서 설치하시면 될 것 같아요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 맥주를 너무 많이 마셔서 더 이상 진행을 못한면도 있었어요 :)
<Seony> 아.... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 비치바에 맥북 던져놓은거라서요. -_-;;
<snowbuntu> Seony: ST2에서 Indent문제 발생하는건 어떤 문제일까요, 파이썬의 정규식이 문제인건 아닐텐데..
<yemharc> markers: 안녕하세요
<ahoops> markers, 안녕하세요~ 꾸벅~
<Seony> snowbuntu: 저도 파이썬으로 코딩할 때 몇번 겪어봤었는데.... 제 경우는 결국 다 제 실수였어요
<snowbuntu> Seony: 음.. TextMate에서는 정상작동하는 번들인데, ST2에서는 {를 열고 }를 닫을때 인덴트가 꼬여버리네요..
<Seony> 음... 그러면 번들 열어서 확인해보심이.... ST2 패키지는 전부 파이썬이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<snowbuntu> Seony: 정규식엔 딱히 문제가 없는걸로 보이는데.. 뭔가 ST2의 문제일까요
<Seony> 대략 indent 관련해서 구글링해보니까 비슷한 검색결과는 없네요...
<snowbuntu> 설마하니 제 컴퓨터가 문제일리는 없고.. 좀더 찾아봐야겠군요.. 정규식을 더 고쳐보던가..
<snowbuntu> }를 닫는순간부터 인덴트가 마구꼬여버려서 쓸수가 없으니.. 원
<Seony> snowbuntu: http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=3 여기서 한 번 비슷한 문제를 찾아보세요...
<razGon_web> markers: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 파이썬 배우기 어렵나요?
<Seony> razGon_web, 세상에서 제일 쉬운 프로그래밍 언어라고도 해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 파이썬이랑 루비는 쉬운 언어에 속해요
<snowbuntu> Seony: 오.. 바로 관련글들이 나오는군요
<yemharc> 파이썬은 특히 자기들 정체성을 프로그래밍 입문자 교육에 맞추고 있을 정도구요
<razGon_web> 흠.... 배워볼까? 근데 배우려면 다른 배경지식이 필요한지요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 딱히 없네요
<yemharc> 굳이 배경지식이라고 하면, 책이나 메뉴얼에서 말하는 단어를 이해하는 정도?
<yemharc> 변수, 함수 같은것들요
<razGon_web> 헉. 그러고 보니 파이썬이라는 것만 알았지 진짜 이녀석이 뭔지는 잘몰랐네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_web, 시간이 되시면 꼭 배워볼만한데.... 프로그래밍도 배우는데 시간이 많이 들어가니까 아마 생활에 지장 생기실 거에요...
<razGon_web> 허걱...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 배우고 나시면 여러가지를 하실 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 파이썬으로 못하는게 없을 정도거든요...
<yemharc> 공백이 된 안교수님 자리를 노려보시는겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 천천히 1년을 두고 만들어 볼까해서요. 근데. 이것으로 아이패드 어플이나 안드로이드 어플만들수 있는지요?ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 헉... 안교수님까지는 가기가 그런데...ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 가능은 한데......
<razGon_web> 공선생님을 더 존경하는 편입니다.
<yemharc> 안드로이드쪽은 Py4A라는게 있고요
<Seony> 아이패드용 어플은 좀 어려울 것 같네요
<yemharc> 기억이 안나네.......
<yemharc> PyMOT이었나 PyMOB이었나.....여튼 그게 iOS용 프로젝트일거에요
<Seony> 근데 잘만들어놓으면 리눅스/윈도우/맥 전부 다 쓸수 있으니까 좋을 거에요
<razGon_web> 아...
<razGon_web> 실은 제가 필요한 것 직접 프로그래밍 함해볼까해서요.
<Seony> 그렇다면 파이썬은 탁월한 선택이 되실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 찾았다
<yemharc> http://pyzia.com/technology.html
<yemharc> 요겁니다
<razGon_web> 아놔... 책사야 하나?
<Seony> 만약, 그 필요하신 것들이 웹 기반이라면 차라리 PHP를 하시는게 나으실 거구요....
<Seony> yemharc: 저거 혹시 Xcode 안에서 돌아가는 거에요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 애초에 앱 자체를 파이썬으로 만듭니다
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 obj-c랑 코드를 섞어써야하겠군요
<razGon_web> 파이썬 공부를?ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 올 파이썬 가능해요
<Seony> 그러면 각종 그래픽 관련된 API는요?
<yemharc> 다만 네이티브 코드가 필요하면 @interface 함수 : API { 네이티브 코드 ) 같은 식으로 구현됩니다
<Seony> razGon_web, 근데 필요하신게 웹 기반이면 파이썬보다는 PHP를 하시는게 생활에 더 필요하실 거에요.
<Seony> 거진 Jython 같은거군요...
<yemharc> 비슷하면 비슷한데
<Seony> 그럼 저런식으로 만들어서 올리면, 심사할 때 reject 되진 않을까요?
<yemharc> http://www.pyzia.com/technology.html 그냥 이 페이지 하단부를 보는게 어떻게 구현되는지 이해하기 빠르실거에요
<yemharc> 저거 이용한 앱들ㅇ 예전부터 런칭되어 왔습니다 :)
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요... 저처럼 obj-c 자신없는 사람들은 해볼만하겠네요
<yemharc> 그거 말고 그 뭐지...... pyObjc-C였나 하는것도 있고요
<yemharc> pyObjc-C는 코코아 앱(맥용)일거에요
<Seony> 헐... 역시 파이썬으로는 못하는게 없을 것 같네요
<yemharc> 음 근데 얘들 비공개로 바뀐건가.....
<yemharc> 이친구들 좀 유명해요
<yemharc> 수많은 안드로이드 개발자들의 목숨을 구했죠 (먼산)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 대표적인게 몇개 있네요
<markers> 저기 여기 그irc가 irc.ubuntu.com 맞죠?
<yemharc> Doodle Message가 중국 앱스토어에서 New & Noteworthy로 채택됐고
<Seony> 맞긴 맞는데, 정확히는 irc.freenode.net
<yemharc> Butterfly Math가 애플 아동교육 소프트로 채택되기도 했네요
<Seony> yemharc: 네. 그 사이트 둘러보니까 대표앱 몇개 나오더라구요
<markers> 어제 맥으로 irc 접속할려니 접속이 안되서;;
<Seony> 클라이언트 뭘로 해봤어요?
<razGon_web> 그냥 웹으로 접속을.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 설마....
<markers> x-chat 에서 비슷한거라고 하던데 잠시만요 확인점
<yemharc> 사운드 클라우드 앱도 파이몹이네요
<markers> x-chat azure 라고 되어있네요 프로그램 이름
<Seony> 그럼 안될리가 없는데요... 저도 옛날에 그걸로 채팅했었거든요
<yemharc> 웹IRC로는 되고요?
<markers> 설정이 잘못되었나확인은 해봣는데 전에 리눅스에서 햇던 설정과 똑같거든요 근데 접속이 안되더라는....;
<markers> 네네
<markers> 그 머지 irc.ubuntu.com에 #ubuntu-ko 채널 입장 시켯는데 안되네요
<markers> 잠시 맥자리로 옮기겟음
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 수동으로 해봐야 할거같은데
<yemharc>  /server irc.freenode.com
<yemharc>  /join #ubuntu-ko
<Seony_Xchat> 잘되는데요
<Seony_Xchat> 이것도 Xchat Azure인데...
<markers-mac> 웹으로 접속은 잘되는데
<Seony_Xchat> 일단 전 나갑니다.
<markers-mac> 프로그램 이용해서는 안되네요
<markers-mac> 포트번호가 6667 맞죠?
<Seony> 7000
<markers-mac> 7000이예요?
<Seony> 저는 7000이네요
<markers-mac> 7000으로 바꾸니 접속되엇다가 바로 접속종료되네
<Markers_> ??
<Markers_> ??
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ..
<markers-mac> 7천이네
<Seony> 원래 한 아이피에서 3개 접속하면 짤리게 되어있는데, 그걸 확인해보심이...
<markers-mac> 근데 왜 ??? 으로 나오지
<yemharc> 그건 인코딩
<yemharc> 문제겠죠 아마
<markers-mac> 인코딩 설정하는게 안보이네요 -_-;
<yemharc_ubuntu> ㅇㅅㅇ
<razGon_web> 파이선책으로 추천할만한게 있을까요? 저같은 초보를 위한.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 아니면 인강류나.ㅎ
<yemharc_ubuntu> dive into python
<yemharc_ubuntu> 무료입니다. 인터넷에 공개되어 있어요
<Seony> yemharc_ubuntu, 그거 초보용으로는 어렵던데요
<razGon_web> 단, 한글.ㅎ
<Seony> razGon_web, 제가 링크 하나 드릴께요 잠시만요
<razGon_web> 옙 감사합니다.ㅎ
<Seony> http://codejob.co.kr/docs/view/2/
<yemharc> 음 그럴까요
<Seony> 온라인에서는 이거이상 쉬운 강의가 없더라구요...
<yemharc> 아......이건 확실히....
<Seony> 코드잡 유명하죠 ㅎㅎ
<markers-mac> xchat azure 인코딩 어디서 하죠? 안 보이네 전혀 ㅡㅡ;
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<Seony> markers-mac, http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-12-03at5.53.29PM.png
<razGon_web> 언제 완성될지 모르겠지만, 완성될 날을 기약하면서.ㅎㅎㅎ 이번도 한1년은 걸리려나요?ㅎ
<markers-mac> 음...먼가 프로그램이 동작을 잘 안하는거 같네;;
<Seony> razGon_web, http://www.wikidocs.net/read/book/136 이것도 북마크 해놓으세요
<Markers_> 아아 테스트
<Markers_> 된다 ㅋㅋ
<Markers_> 근데 웹보다 반응이 느리네요
<Markers_> 일단 이렇게 해놓고 전 밥 먹고 올게요 :ㅇ
<razGon_web> 옙 감사합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 우리아이 제2외국어는 파이썬으로?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 잠깐 보니 문법이 아주 오래전에 배웠던 Gw-basic이나 C와 비슷한 문장같군요.
<Seony> C 계열 언어라고 할 수 있으니까 C랑 많이 비슷하죠...
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<snowbuntu> 음 접속이 끊겼었네용 안녕하세요 다들 맛점 하셨나욤 ㅎㅎ
<markers> spsp
<markers> 네네
<markers> iworks 최신버전이 몇인지 아시는분?
<yemharc> 맥스토어에 있는게 최신이에요
<yemharc> (..)
<Seony> 패키지로서의 iwork은 09가 마지막 버전.
<ahoops> Seony, 개인적인 질문 하나 드려도 될까요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵.
<ahoops> 네 :)
<ahoops> 사시는곳은 어떠신것같으세요?
<ahoops> 살아가기에요. ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 여러가지 장단점이 있지만 전체적으로 평가한다면, 저한테만큼은 아주 좋습니다.
<Seony> 딴데 가고싶진 않아요.
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 가장 큰 이유도 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<Seony> 음... 큰 이유 하나만 대기는 좀 어렵구요, 여러가지가 있는데요...
<Seony> 날씨가 좋고, 일단 동네가 좁다는 점...
<Seony> 그리고, 서양이면서 동양문화가 주류이고...
<Seony> 사람들 친절하다는 점도 있겠네요...
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 상당히 비슷한점이 많군요.
<Seony> 물론 단점도 많긴 한데요, 그래도 견딜만 해요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 더 여쭤보고 싶은데, 좀더 친밀해지면? 많이 여쭤보고싶어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 더 물어보셔도 되요.
<ahoops> ㅋ 네
<ahoops> 그럼 좀만 더 부탁드릴께요.
<Seony> 안친해도 다 알려드립니다. 뭐 비밀이라고. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 네 말씀하세요.
<ahoops> 비용이나 그런건 어떤가요?
<ahoops> 하우스 렌트피나 등등이요.
<Seony> 무지 비싸죠. 섬이라서 모든게 다 수입이고, 하우스 렌트는 미국에서 3번째로 높은 동네이고,
<Seony> 관광지인만큼 돈을 아주 쉽게 쓰는 경향도 많구요...
<Seony> 게다가 인건비도 싼데다 직업군도 다양하지 못해요
<Seony> 한국처럼 돈 모으고 저축하고 내집마련 생각으로 살면 못살아요
<ahoops> 역시 관광쪽에 집중되어진 직업군의 모습일려나요?
<Seony> 그냥 여기 사람들처럼 버는대로 바로바로 쓰고, 좀 뭐랄까... 인생을 즐긴다고 생각하면 편하죠...
<Seony> 음... 꼭 그렇진 않은데요, 하와이가 제한된 산업이 좀 많아요
<Seony> 여기도 물류회사, 회계법인, 법무법인, 컴퓨터 회사 등등 있을건 다 있어요.
<ahoops> 네..
<Seony> 근데 예를 들면, 연기가 나는 생태계에 지장을 주는 사업은 못하게 되어있죠
<Seony> 여기 사람들이 자연환경에 대한 관심이 아주 각별하거든요
<ahoops> 아,,
<Seony> 그러다보니 공장이 없고, 공장이 없다보니 관련산업이 아예 존재하지 않죠
<ahoops> 그런건 비슷한거같군요.
<ahoops> 공장도 뭐, 땅자체가 없는 상황이니 ^^;
<Seony> 인건비도 싼데다 물가까지 비싸니까 여유롭게는 못살아요.
<Seony> 나름 그 안에서 재밌게 살긴 하죠...
<ahoops> 하지만 사람들은 맥주정도 마셔가면서 사는걸 즐기는 식이구요?
<Seony> 솔직히, 미국 본토에서 잘 꾸며진 동네나 집 보다보면 여기서 못살아요
<Seony> 뭐 꼭 그정도까진 아니구요 ㅎㅎ, 좀 소비가 심하다고 볼 수 있죠.
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국내 몇몇 소비시장에서는 이 조그만 동네가 미국 전체 1위를 하는게 몇가지 있거든요
<Seony> 저 잠시 프리젠테이션 좀 하고올께요 ㅋ
<Seony> 오래 안걸릴 거에요
<ahoops> 네네 ㅋ
<ahoops> 천천히 잘! 하세요 ㅋ
<Seony> ahoops: 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 서버가상화에 대한 프리젠테이션이 있었거든요...
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 어려운 주제군요 :)
<Seony> 별거 아니었어요. 그냥 주제에 대해서 설명 좀 하고 시연만 해주면 되요
<Seony> 어차피 학부생 수준에서의 프리젠테이션이라서요...
<ahoops> 아 가상화같은건 젠같은거 쓰는건가요?
<Seony> 기업에서는 vmware 서버 쓰는거 같더라구요.
<ahoops> 네. 그렇군요.
<Seony> ESXi인가 하는거요...
<ahoops> 네네..
<Seony> 저희 학교가 올초에 컴퓨터를 전부 다 갈아엎고 데탑 가상화 했거든요...
<ahoops> 우앙..
<Seony> 암튼 다시 원래 했던 얘기로 돌아가자면....
<ahoops> 다들 뭐 심오한 매직들에 열중하는 ㅠ
<ahoops> 네..
<Seony> 이 동네 자체 분위기가 좀 소비적이에요...
<Seony> 먹는거 좋아하고 돈쓰는거 좋아하고....
<Seony> 컴퓨터를 쓰는 직업도 좀 많긴 해요.
<ahoops> 어차피 관광객은 올것이고, 그런 조건이 무너지지 않는 이상 먹고 사는건 걱정없어하는 그런 풍조일려나요.?
<Seony> 일단 신분만 된다면, 미군부대에서 유닉스 쓰니까 그쪽으로 인력이 많이 들어가죠..
<Seony> 네. 하와이는 거의 일본관광객에 의해서 경제활동이 이루어진다고 보면 될 정도죠
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 이쪽은 유럽쪽이 많아요..
<Seony> 근데 일본인들은 하와이에 대한 환상이 아주 강해서, 오기도 엄청 많이 오고 살기도 엄청 많이 살아요
<ahoops> 아.. 그런면이;
<Seony> 하와이라고 하면 정말 "환장"할 정도로, 일본 내에서도 하와이 글자 달린 상품이 잘팔린다고 할정도죠...
<Seony> 뭐 하와이 커피, 훌라춤, 우쿨렐레 등등...
<ahoops> 이렁;;
<Seony> 그래서 일본인 관광객에 대한 대우는 거의 절대적이에요...
<ahoops> 환상이 엄청 쎄군요~
<Seony> DFS 갤러리아 백화점 가면, 안내방송 나오는 순서가 일본어가 우선일 정도죠
<ahoops> 허허;
<Seony> 심지어는, 갤러리아 가면 백인 보기 어려울 정도에요.
<ahoops> 어떤 면에서는 여기보다는 나을지도 모르겠군요.
<Seony> 아무래도 딱 들어가면 일본어 안내방송에, 죄다 일본어만 들리니까 아무래도 백인 입장에서는 좀 위화감 느껴지겠죠
<ahoops> 중국인보다는 그래도 일본인들이 더 나은면이 있으니까요.
<Seony> 다행히, 일본 경기가 침체되면서 관광 경기까지 침체되는 시점에서 한국 무비자가 시행됐어요...
<Seony> 이제는 로컬 회사에서도 한국인 관광객을 좀 중요하게 보고있죠....
<ahoops> 오..
<Seony> 저희가 봐서도 확실히 한국 관광객들 많이 오거든요...
<ahoops> 하긴 요즘 한국쪽 패키지라고 해야하나요. 그쪽에서도 싼? 패키지들이 많이 나오는듯하더군요.
<Seony> 옛날에는 월마트 가면 한두명 볼까말까한 관광객을 지금은 엄청 자주 보거든요...
<ahoops> 하와이도 미국은 미국이자나요?
<Seony> 그런 점에서 하와이한테는 관광객이 중요하긴 하지만, 그렇다고 또 관광업이 전부는 아니에요...
<Seony> 네. 미국이죠
<ahoops> 그래서 비자문제가 만만치 않은데..
<Seony> 미국인데, 문화는 완전히 동양 문화에요...
<Seony> 여기는 취업할 때 낙하산은 기본이구요... 아예 입사지원서 쓸 때 누구 소개로 왔는지 쓰는 란이 있을 정도에요
<ahoops> ㅡㅡ;;;
<ahoops> 좀 심하군요.
<Seony> 서양 문화에서는 누구누구 소개하고 이런 일이 거의 있을 수 없는데,
<Seony> 여기는 인맥이 상당히 중요하죠
<Seony> 그래서 낙하산은 나쁜게 아니라, 아주 좋고 아주 중요한 거에요.
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 사람 많이 알면, 취업은 크게 걱정 안할 정도죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 반대로 동네가 좁아서 소문이 안좋게 나면......
<ahoops> 하긴, 동네가 좁으면 그런면이 꼭 있는것같아요.
<ahoops> 매장분위기..ㅠ
<Seony> 일단 하와이에 IBM도 있고....
<Seony> Matson도 있고...
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 큰회사들은 많이 있는거 같아요...
<ahoops> 기업들이 많군요. 제조업쪽이 좀 취약할뿐 정도군요.
<Seony> 제조업은 아예 없다고 봐야죠
<Seony> 연기나 공해물질이 안나오는 제조업이라면 아마 가능할 거에요
<ahoops> 비자문제가 역시..문제군요.
<Seony> 저도 어디서 들은 얘기인데, 하와이에 있는 유일한 공장이 Water-Jet이라고 들었어요
<ahoops> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 물공장인거같은데요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 워터젯 모르시군요... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네네
<Seony> 물을 엄청난 고압으로 눌러서 물체를 자르는 기계에요
<ahoops> 아항.
<Seony> 볼링공은 기본이고 금속도 잘라요
<ahoops> 물로 쇠자르고 뭑그런거..
<Seony> 네...
<ahoops> 네 본적있는거같아요.
<Seony> 그게 하와이에 있다고는 얘기들었는데, 물론 용접이라던가 하는 공장은 가능하지만, 일단은 매연이나 공해물질 생성하는데는 안되요.
<ahoops> 네..특수한 경우..특수한 지역이네요.
<Seony> 미국이니까 비자가 제일 큰 문제이긴 한데, 요즘 미국 경기가 바닥을 치고있어서 여러가지 투자비자가 추진 중이라고 하더라구요....
<Seony> 예를 들면 한 $100,000 정도면 투자비자를 내준다거나 하는 식이요...
<ahoops> 네, 보니깐 투자관련해서 상당히 비자들이 많아보이는것같던데요.
<Seony> 물론 여러가지 조건이 좀 붙긴 해요...
<ahoops> 8개월만에 나온다 등등 많더라구요.
<Seony> 근데 솔직히 하와이에서 할만한 사업 분야가 그다지 많지 않다는게 문제에요...
<Seony> 먹는거 내지는 리쿼스토어 정도..
<yemharc> 하와이에서 워터젯이라니........
<yemharc> 그거 민물 아니면 못쓸텐데요
<yemharc> 소금물로 자르면 녹이.......
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 하와이에 물 많아요
<Seony> 강수량이 어마어마하거든요
<yemharc> 그거 저장해서 쓰는거군요
<Seony> 다행히, 사람 사는데는 비가 잘 안온다는 점이 있죠...
<ahoops> 한국아닌곳이고, 영어권이고, 비치 예쁘고요. 인터넷이 잘되면 일단 만족하는데
<ahoops> 제가사는곳의 문제가 2가지인데요.
<ahoops> 하나는, 한국사람이 많다는거구요.
<Seony> 영어권에 비치가 예쁘고 인터넷이 잘되는 곳이라면 .... 미국, 캐나다, 호주 등등이네요...
<ahoops> 다른 하나는, 치안문제가 좀있어요.
<Seony> 보라카이가 한국사람이 많아요?
<ahoops> 네.
<Seony> 아참, 하와이는 아주 안전한 동네에요
<Seony> 미국에서 2번째로 안전하다고 하네요
<ahoops> 보라카이 자체는 이 나라에서 제일안전한곳이긴한데요.
<ahoops> 섬밖으로 나가면, 너무 위험해서요.
<ahoops> 근데 너무 좁아서 나갈일이 제법 있어서 좀 그래요.
<Seony> 여기는 여자 혼자서 밤에 걸어다녀도 될 정도에요...
<ahoops> 한국만큼 안전한정도인가봐요.
<Seony> 한국은 위험하잖아요
<ahoops> 음;
<ahoops> 그래도 안전한거 아닐까요? 남자한테만 그럴려나요? ㅋ
<ahoops> 비자가 문제군요. 역시.
<sungyo> 워터젯이라길래 전 모터보트를 생각했네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 전 물공장이요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 하와이계신분께 한국이 위험하다는 소리를 들을 정도라니.... 치안 하나 죽이는데요?
<ahoops> 그런듯해요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 적어도 여기는 누가 당하는걸 사람들이 가만히 보고 있진 않거든요
<ahoops> 여긴 건물마다 총든 가드들이 있는데, 가드가 없으면 오히려 불안할정도에요.
<sungyo> 하긴, 외국인들 들어올때 지문찍는거 폐쇄하고는 중국에서 수상한 분들이 너무 많이 넘어오셔서, 이젠 한국의 치안도 예전과는 다르죠.
<sungyo> ahoops: 어디신지 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<ahoops> 아 전 보라카이에요.
<sungyo> phipplines?
<ahoops> 네..
<sungyo> 바기오에 1년 있었어요.
<ahoops> 연수가셨었나봐요.
<sungyo> 거기에 한국인 학교가 있는데 그곳에서 일했거든요.
<ahoops> 시원하고 좋았죠? :)
<sungyo> 바기오인걸요^0^
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 미국쪽은 투자비자가 가장 좋은데 역시 백만불이라.
<ahoops> 그게 진입장벽이군요.
<sungyo> 필리핀 1년 살아보고는 한국이 치안 좋다는걸 실감했거든요.
<ahoops> sungyo, 한국이 제일좋은것같아요! :)
<Seony> 백만불까지 안해도 되요
<sungyo> ahoops: 아무렴 하와이만할까요 lol
<Seony> 그게, 비자를 어디서 받냐가 좀 중요한데요, 예를 들어서 E-2 같은 경우는 재수 좋으면 5만불로도 받을 수 있죠..
<ahoops> 생각보다, 방법이 많나보군요.
<Seony> 많아요. 문제는, 어디서 뭘 하냐가 문제지, 돈은 크게 문제가 안되요
<ahoops> 네네.
<Seony> 솔직히 하와이에서 IT 사업은 좀 심하게 무리구요, 먹는거나 빙수 장사...
<sungyo> Seony: 국방성 취직시 신분이 확실해야 하는 것의 기준이 구체적으로 어떻게 되나요?
<sungyo> 빙수~ ^0^
<Seony> 국방성이라뇨?
<sungyo> 혹시 '닭'
<sungyo> 장사는 잘되나요?
<Seony> 잘되는데는 무지 잘되요
<Seony> 하와이가 1년 내내 덥기 때문에 그런게 잘되거든요...
<sungyo> 신분만 된다면, 미군부대에서 유닉스 쓰니까 그쪽으로 인력이 많이 들어가죠..
<Seony> sungyo: 아... 시민권자 아니면 안되죠
<sungyo> 시민권자면 다 되는건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 정부쪽 직업은 security clearance라고 해서 보안등급이 있는데요,
<Seony> 저도 자세히는 모르겠지만, 개인별 보안등급에 따라서 할 수 있는 일이 여러가지가 있더라구요...
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 기가막힌 테리야끼 바베큐 레시피가 있는데, 가서 가계나 열어볼까요?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 하와이에서 그런거 하면 장사 잘됩니다.
<Seony> 여기 사람들 먹는거 진짜 좋아하거든요
<sungyo> 오오, 하와이가 절 부르네요.
<sungyo> @_@
<Seony> 정말 먹는걸 낙으로 삼을 정도에요
<sungyo> 한국 테리야끼의 자존심을 걸고, 한번 가봐야겠네욧ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 집에 몇달치를 쌓아놓고 사는지.... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 하와이에 유명한 Korean BBQ라고 있어요.
<sungyo> 알로하~~!  다쓰 이스트 코리안 찌킥~
<ahoops> 내년초에 은퇴비자를 낼까 생각중인데, 장고중이라..
<sungyo> 찌킨~
<Seony> 역사가 깊고 유명한데, 맛있으면 무조건 잘될 거에요
<ahoops> 한국사람이 많아서 고민이군요.
<sungyo> 보라카이도 많죠?
<Seony> 음... 거기가 한국사람 많은지는 몰랐네요.
<ahoops> 네 굉장히 많아요.
<Seony> 여기는 한국사람이 많지 않아서...
<ahoops> 여기 한달에 한국사람이 만명이 들어와요.
<sungyo> Seony: 그럼 그 보안등급에 따라서 업무가 배분이 되겠네요?
<Seony> sungyo: 그렇겠죠. 저도 자세히는 모르겠어요.
<ahoops> 순수하게 비행기로만 들어오는 한국인만 한달에 만명이니 상당히 많은편이죠.
<Seony> 음... 하와이는, 호놀룰루 제외하고는 한국사람 보기 힘들어요..
<sungyo> 순수하게 비행기로만 ->  순수하지 않게 배로도 들어오시는 분들도 계시겠죠?ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 동네가 좁아서 많이 보일뿐...
<ahoops> 그래도 하와이는 넓지 않나요?
<ahoops> 섬자체가 커서 짱박히는게 가능하지 않나요?
<Seony> 제주도만한 섬에 전부 다 몰려있잖아요. 나머지 섬에는 한국사람들 안살아요
<ahoops> 여긴, 섬크기가 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 가로7키로 세로 1키로 될려나요.
<ahoops> 짱박힐곳이 없어요.
<Seony> 제주도만한 섬에, 한국으로 치면 "구" 하나 정도 되는 지역에 전부 몰려있어요
<Seony> 호놀룰루가 "시"이긴 한데, 그다지 크진 않거든요...
<ahoops> 걍 여긴 동네에 다 있는정도라서요.
<ahoops> 한국의 일개동에 다 있는정도라서 너무 좁아요.
<Seony> 그렇군요
<Seony> 집으로 갑니다. 이따 뵈요
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 저도 출근을 해야겠어요.
<sungyo> ahoops 늦게 출근하시네요? 오후 2시 30분맞나요?
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 말이 출근이지 출근은 아니구요.
<ahoops> 그냥 오후되면 밖에 나가서
<sungyo> 보라카이 계신지 오래 되셨나봐요.
<ahoops> 뭐 주서먹고 맥주한잔하고 들어오는정도에요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 완전히 한량이랄까요? :)
<sungyo> 저는 필리핀이 그렇게 그리워요.
<ahoops> 나쁘진 않죠.
<sungyo> 마음만 먹으면 지프니 타고다니면서 여행도 해볼까 생각도 해봤거든요.
<ahoops> 단지, 한국인으로 살아가기에는 가혹한 면이 많죠.
<sungyo> 그렇죠. 살기에는요.
<ahoops> 살아가는건 확실히 다른 문제같아요.
<ahoops> 일단은 정말로, 출근?을 해야겠어요 :)
<ahoops> Seony, sungyo 낸중에 뵈요
<sungyo> ^^ 네 다녀오세요.
<ahoops> :)
<Seony> 역시 고속도로가 빠르긴 빠르군요
<sungyo> Seony: '문자열'로 인식되는 변수를 '숫자'로 인식되게 해주려면 어떻게 해줘야 하나요?
<Seony> sungyo: 그걸 이쪽 용어로 캐스팅이라고 하거든요
<sungyo> 캐스팅이요.
<Seony> 캐스팅으로 검색하시면 바로 나올 거에요
<sungyo> int를 써주니 바로 되네요^0^
<Seony> 네. ㅎㅎ 스크립트 언어하시니까 쉽게쉽게 하지만, 컴파일 언어하시면 변수타입으로도 좀 스트레스 받아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예전에 인터넷 익스플로러에서 있었던 무슨 큰 버그 사건이, 딱 한 변수의 타입선언이 잘못되서 생긴 사건이라고 하더라구요..
<sungyo> 파이썬은 너무나도 소중한 도구에요 *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 암튼 뭐 저는 프로그래밍 실력이 허접해서, 스크립트 언어가 딱 저한테 맞더라구요...
<sungyo> 우리나라도 C보다 파이썬을 먼저 접하게 해주면 프로그래밍에 대해 덜 겁을 낼텐데, 학부 전한학도들 C 배우면서 다른 언어 하나 더 익히는걸 두려워하는거 보면.... 파이썬이 참 뛰어나다는 생각이 매번 들어요.
<Seony> 카이스트는 1학년 때 파이썬 한다고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 알고리즘들을 파이썬으로 구현하다보면, Pseudocode를 그대로 옮기는 것 같은 생각이 들 정도로 쉽긴 해요...
<sungyo> 역시 카이스트가 빠른건가요...( " ") 그쪽은 산업체같은곳으로도 많이 들어가지 않나요?
<Seony> 들어가다뇨?
<sungyo> 아니아니, 그러니까..연구소 같은곳이요.
<sungyo> 카이스트요.
<Seony> 카이스트는 대학교니깐요...
<Seony> 교수들 입장에서 신입생 가르치는데 파이썬이 좋다고 결정내린거죠..
<sungyo> *ㅡ,.ㅡ* 소중하신 분들이시네요.
<Seony> sungyo: http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogTypeView.do?blogid=0aHtW&articleno=113&categoryId=25&regdt=20120116225316#ajax_history_home
<sungyo> 국내에선 막상 파이썬 강의해주시는 분을 찾기가 어려워요. 지난달 포럼 모임에서도 파이썬 책 들고계신분 한분 뵙긴 했는데, 꼭 C 를 써야할게 아니면 파이썬같이 유연한 언어의 장점이 크다는걸 느껴요.
<sungyo> 파스칼은 어디서 많이 사용하나요?
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 파스칼도 그냥 C 같은 프로그래밍 언어죠...
<Seony> 원래 교육용 언어라고는 하는데, 한국에서는 거의 안쓸껄요..
<sungyo> 고등학교때인가, 정보올림피아드 나갔을때 시험문제가 '파스칼'로 출제가 되어서 알아보기가 어려웠거든요.
<Seony> 그렇군요... 아마 델파이가 파스칼 기반인가 그럴 거에요..
<yemharc> 델파이는 멋진 언어죠
<yemharc> 컴포넌트만 외워두면 무인도에서도 개발할 수 있습니다 (...)
<sungyo> lol
<Seony> Battery included인 파이썬도 그렇잖아요 ㅋ
<sungyo> 뱃더리 인클루드...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> sungyo: 그게 파이썬 재단에서 공식적으로 미는 글귀에요
<yemharc> 한때는 루비가 호적수가 될 줄 알았는데 착각이었죠
<Seony> 루비는 요즘 웹 사이트 제작 쪽으로 아예 밀고나가는거 같던데요
<Seony> 라이브러리나 패키지 수에서 상대가 안되다보니..
<yemharc> 그것도 (보안관)장고가 나오면서 (...)
<Seony> 근데 레일즈의 치명적인 문제가...
<Seony> 하위 호환성이 0%라는 점에 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 레일즈 배워보려고 책까지 샀는데 하위 호환성 0%라는 소리 듣고 고민 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 프로그래밍 언어를 배우며 느낀게, 꼭 '
<sungyo> '외국어'배우는거 같다는 생각이 들더라구요.외국인에게 일을 시키기 위해선 알아들을수 잇는 언어를 배우는것 처럼요,
<Seony> 맞아요. 언어잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나중에 시간 되시면 PERL도 꼭 배워보세요. 그래도 파이썬이랑 양대산맥이라고 불리는 언어거든요..
<sungyo> 물론 효율적인 프로그래밍이 되기 위해선 알고리즘으로 들어가야 겠지만, 일단 언어를 아는 것 자체가 일을 시킬수 있다는 것인데 외외로 사람들은 그렇게 생각을 못하는거 같더라구요.
<sungyo> 펄 *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<Seony> 텍스트 처리에 특화된 언어라서, 파이썬보다 더 장점을 갖는 부분도 있구요...
<Seony> C어족이라 파이썬이랑 문법도 비슷하고...
<sungyo> 그래서 sed에서 perl을 열어서 쓰는것이군요?
<Seony> sed에서요? 그럴리가요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 문자열 처리에 특화된 언어면 저에게 소중해질수 있겠는데요,
<sungyo> 아, wa
<Seony> sed로 하다 안되면 펄로 작업하는 거겠죠..
<sungyo> awk  였나요?
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 펄도 잠깐 해봤었는데 재밌어요
<Seony> 일단 매니아층도 두껍고...
<Seony> 파이썬이 강세긴 해도 여전히 펄 쓰는 사람들은 많구요... 앞으로도 펄은 죽지않을 것 같은데요...
<sungyo> 포럼에 protochaos님께서 문자열 처리시 펄을 알면 떡 주무르듯 할 수 있다고...ㅋㅋㅋ해주시더라구요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 제 생각이지만, 정규식을 잘 공부하면 파이썬으로도 왠만큼은 할 거에요...
<sungyo> 원하는대로 문자열처리를 원만하게 해낼려면 정규식 숙제가 필수인데 처음이라 그런지 쉽지 않네요.
<sungyo> 숙제 -> 숙지
<Seony> 정규식은 처음 보면 외계어 같죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아무려면 아람어만 할깡교 lol
<sungyo> 할까요 lol
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래서 펄은 별명도 있죠...  WORN이라고..
<Seony> Write Once, Read Never
<sungyo> 오오,
<Seony> 한번 작성하면, 다시는 못읽는다고... ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 우스개소리로, 펄 프로그래머는 안짤린다는 소리도 있어요.
<sungyo> 앗...가슴에 왜 와닿을까요.
<Seony> 업무 인수인계가 안되거든요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 죽어도 인수인계 안되는...
<sungyo> 좋은데요? *ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seony> 구글이 파이썬 대놓고 밀어주는게 아무래도 좀 효과가 크지않았나 싶네요
<Seony> 파이썬 창시자가 구글에서 일하니 뭐...
<sungyo> 언어의 창시자가 사내에 있다라...뭔가 그 안에서 마법스러운 일들이 벌어질것 같은데요.
<Seony> 구글의 3대 주력언어 중 하나잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 파이썬이랑 또 뭐죠?
<razGon_web> 안드로이드
<Seony> C++, Java
<razGon_web> 헉.
<Seony> 안드로이드는 언어가 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아~!!ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 어머어머~~!! 브라우니~ 물어!!
<razGon_web> 브라우니~ 물어!!
<sungyo> 월~ 월~
<yemharc> 하지만 야심차게 내놓은 GO는 (.......)
<Seony> 꼬... 완전 문제 많다더라구요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그리고 보니 전산학의 역사가 그렇~게 오래 된것만은 아니네요?
<Seony> 100년 넘었으니 오래됐죠
<Seony> 사실상 전산학의 역사는 수학의 역사랑 같이 하거든요...
<sungyo> 언어의 태동을 기준으로 봤을때요,
<Seony> 그건 컴퓨터라는 기계가 나온 이후여야만 가능했으니 어쩔 수 없었겠죠...
<sungyo> 나중에 펄도 한번 봐야겠어요. 아, 그전에 정규식 숙지부터 해야겠네요^^
<Seony> http://aero2blog.blogspot.com/2011/12/perl-python-ruby-php-c-c-lua-tcl.html
<Seony> 좀 특이한 자료네요
<sungyo> 저도 방금 누가 c보다 펄이 빠르다고 주장하는걸 보고왔어요.
<Seony> 근데 파이썬 배워두면 웹사이트 제작에도 써먹을 수 있으니 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> c로 굳이 안해도 되는건 다 파이썬으로 하면 될거 같아요.
<sungyo> 이러면 다른 언어 쓰시는분들이 뭐라고 하실라나요?
<sungyo> 전 파이썬을 추종할랍니다.
<Seony> 전 그냥 하나만 잘했으면 좋겠는데, 하나도 제대로 하는게 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 저녁시간 되시고 저녁 맛있게들 드세요 ^^
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다. 오랜만에 일찍 정시에 퇴근하려니 감회가 새롭군요 ^^;;
<Seony> 쉬세요
<sungyo> 하~  python하다가...php 하다가..자바스크립트 들여다보다가....ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 재미있네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 편집기가 자바스크립트라, 이걸 어떻게 post방식으로 넘겨주는지 알아볼려고 열심히 코드를 뜯어봤더니, 편집기를 불러오는 페이지의 폼에서 method="post"만 해주면 되네요.
<Seony> 네. 그냥 폼 태그에서 method만 붙여주면 되죠..
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그거 찾는다고 덕분에 자바스크립트 전체를 훑어보게 됬어요.
<sungyo> 원격데스크톱을 사용하면서 알게된 사실이, 리눅스에 가상머신으로 윈도우를 올리고 리눅스상에서 '원격데스크톱 보기'에서 RDP로  직접 윈도우에 접속하니 재법 쓸만하네요. *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<Seony> 어서오세요
<razGon_Xch> 파이썬을 실제로 프로그래밍 하기 쉬운지요?
<Seony> 네. 쉽습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 순전히 아마추어에 일반인의 입장에서요.
<sungyo> 쉬워요....ㅋㅋ(어어?)
<Seony> 네. 그래도 쉽다고 말씀드릴 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 파이썬이 좋아요. *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 간단한 타이머나 계산 프로그램만들려구요.
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 녹음 프로그램이요
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 어렵겠지만 PIMS같은 거요.
<Seony> 일단 제가 드린 링크 위주로 먼저 실습해보세요.
<Seony> 그런다음 레퍼런스 한 권 구입하시면 그때부턴 알아서 직접 프로그래밍 가능하실 거에요
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 재미있게 보고 있습니다.
<Seony> 리눅스에는 파이썬이 기본적으로 깔려있으니 보시면서 바로 실습 가능하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 제가 안드로이드는 아직 멀었다고 느낀게
<razGon_Xch> flipboard보고 느꼈습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 어짜피 개발 환경은 윈도우 기반일겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 윈도우에서 주로 사용할 어플이니깐요
<Seony> 아 그렇군요
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 의학용 설문 프로그램이라든가요.
<razGon_Xch> 이건 안들 어플로요.
<Seony> 당장은 안되겠지만 시간 많이 투자하시면 금방 만드실 거에요
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅁㅏ ㅜㅗ
<razGon_iPad> 애들에게 뻇겼네요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 저쪽 접속 프로그램을 오프시켜야 겠습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 올리브는 블랙이 좋네요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 문제는 이것들이 저에게 오토타겟팅 되서리요
<razGon_iPad> .ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 하하
<sungyo> 왠 올리브에요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 탈환했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 어제 올리브 산거에요. 원래는 녹색올리브 염장되어 있는것 먹었는데,검은색이 훨씬 맛있군요!!!
<razGon_Xch> 이 지중해의 풍미란~~!!
<razGon_Xch> 단무지와 밥과 블랙올리브. 꽤 먹을만하네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이맛으로 왜 치즈가 올리브랑 어울리는지 알았어요
<razGon_Xch> 비슷한 맥락으로 우유랑 잘어울리네요.
<razGon_Xch> 딸과 감자칩을 안주삼아 우유한잔나눠마시다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 지금그러고 있습니다
<DarkCircle> 우유 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 치즈가 겁나 짜지 않나요? 올리브랑 먹다보면 입이 쩔어버릴거 같은데 크크
<DarkCircle> 그래서 올리브를 반쯤 녹인 치즈에 찍어먹고 포도주로 살짝 입가심하면 그만한 맛이 나는 음식을 찾아보기가 쉽지 않다는걸 ... ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 깨달을 수 있을지도 몰라요
<razGon_Xch> 치즈는 모짜렐라요
<razGon_Xch> 잠시 아이재우고 오겠습니다.
<sungyo> 티비토론 보셨나요? 운행하고와서 놓쳤어요.
<yemharc> 아주 난리났어요
<sungyo> 어떻게요??
<yemharc> 한줄평
<yemharc> 박근혜 : 난 잃을게 없다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이정희 : 나도 잃을게 없다.
<yemharc> 문재인 : 난 낄데가 없다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 여자 두명의 일방적인 싸움이었습니다.
<yemharc> 공주님 고혈압 조심하셔야 할듯
<jasonjang> 아...그랬군요! 안봤지만, 관심은 있었는데...
<yemharc> 이정희가 아예 작정하고 나왔더라구요
<jasonjang> 예에~  (끄덕끄덕)
<yemharc> 끝판에 "내가 어떻게든 박근혜 후보 떨어트릴겁니다" 하더군요
<sungyo> 그건 지능적인 표몰아주긴가요?
<yemharc> 그것까진 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 아마 트위터 해쉬태그나 페북을 보시는게 더 정확할거 같아요
<yemharc> 저도 얼핏얼핏 본거라.......
<yemharc> <-회사
<jasonjang> 이정희씨를 이해는 하지만, 끝판에 "내가 어떻게든 박근혜 후보 떨어트릴겁니다" 하더군요 <-- 라고 까지 할 줄은 몰랐는데...정말 작정을 했군요. ㅎ
<yemharc> 보통 저런 발언은 치명타인걸 알텐데도 한걸 보면
<sungyo> 개싸움 보여줄려고 연 티비토론회가 아닐텐데...
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아마 이정희 후보도 단일화 하지 않을까......싶기도 합니다
<jasonjang> "아마 ~~ 단일화 하지 않을까......싶기도 합니다" 참 좋은 말씀
<jasonjang> 단어' 가 좋다는 말씀여요, 호호호
<jasonjang> 예밀님, 단어 선택을 잘 했다는...ㅎ
<yemharc> 믱... ㅇㅅ;;;
<yemharc> 아, 잠시 커피타러 갔다왔어요 ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<sungyo> 제 페북에는 별로 반응이 시큰둥하네요. 주위분들이 정치에 별로 관심이 없는건지,
<jasonjang> 예, 잘했습니다.
<yemharc> ^^;;
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> ^^ 하이요~
<JSTae76> sungyo, 히히안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 일요일날 기다렸는데 끝내ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 저요?
<JSTae76> 네
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ 제가 일요일은 업무보는 일이라, 그날 들어와서는 저녁 9시 주욱~ 뻗어버렸어요.
<sungyo> 죄송해요~
<JSTae76> 죄송하실껀없어요ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오늘은 공부 잘하고 왔어요?
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎ
<sungyo> 어떤게 인상적이였어요?
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ크게 인상적인건 없었네요
<sungyo> 원래 사실 학교공부에 재미붙이면 정말 재미있는데, 그러기가 쉽지 않더라구요.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요. 시스템에 문제가 있어서 급히 재시작했습니다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 중개까지야...
<JSTae76> 흐흐..어려서부터 이런 버릇이
<sungyo> 근데 채팅 오래하면 그리 되더라구요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 한 8살인가 9살때부터 저런식으로 글을 작성했어요
<sungyo> 설마 그때부터 채팅을 한거에요?
<JSTae76> 그래서 나이에 비해 네트워크상에서 보기 좋다는 말씀도 듣고요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> KLDP같은곳에서 활동할때요ㅎ
<sungyo> 오오..그러셨군요.
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 리하이요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아이들은 다 잤나요?
<JSTae76> 채팅은 5학년때부터 시작했는데 글로벌 채널
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 다 보냈습니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 안녕하세요ㅅㅅ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 둘째가 아주 완강히 버텼지만.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> razGon_Xch, ㅋㅋㅋ 그럼 드시다만 치즈+올리브 = 와인을..
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 술!
<razGon_Xch> 와인은 없습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 올리브 단무지 올린 덧밥입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 거기에 우유한잔.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 배고파요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 한주내내 치킨 ㅡ.ㅡ
<sungyo> 치킨,
<razGon_Xch> 올리브는 블랙올리브가 좋더군요.
<JSTae76> 한주까진 아니네요
<sungyo> 저에게 기막힌 테리야키 치킨 레시피가 있어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그린올리브는 염장을 하니 너무짜서요.
<JSTae76> 저번주 목요일부턴 치킨
<razGon_Xch> 블랙올리브의 마지막 풍미가 죽이더라구요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> DHL ㅡ.ㅡ 일을 제대로 안하네요
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 곰군... 아니될 소리일세. 자꾸 그러면 오덕 소리 듣네... 그러다가 여친 없이...ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 있는데엷ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 헉.
<sungyo> 저부다 낳구려
<razGon_Xch> 역시..... 오덕한 몸으로....ㅠ.ㅠ
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 삐---19금.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 라즈곤님 ,잘생곃어요
<JSTae76> 아는아저씨느낌이기도하고;;;;;;;
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 별루... ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 저희 와이프 그냥..ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 어디서 만나셨어요?
<razGon_Xch> 참 JSTae76 군 성인 되면 해줄말이 많은데.ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 흐잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그냥 사진만봤어요ㅋㅋㅎ
<sungyo> 뭘까? 궁금해여~ (ㅡ,.ㅡ)B
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 뭔데요ㅋㅋ?
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_, 안녕하세요!
<razGon_Xch> 삐~~~19금.ㅎ
<sungyo> 다크서클님이 포탈을 타고 오셨습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 알면다쳐요.ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle, 어서오시오. 어둠의 눈을 가진자여...
<sungyo> 전 내일 모레 서른인데....( _ _)
<JSTae76> L4D 기본 닉네임
<JSTae76> sungyo, 거짓맔ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 주민번호가 84로 시작하는데요?
<JSTae76> 헐
<razGon_Xch> 저는 조금있으면....ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 동안이십니다ㅋㄱㄱ
<razGon_Xch> 마흔됩니다.ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 사진 믿지 마세요. 군대 가기 전 사진이에요.
<razGon_Xch> 저희 와이프와 동갑이시군요.
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> +_+ 정~말~요?
<JSTae76> 전 좀 있으면..퍽
<razGon_Xch> 예. 저랑 8살차이납니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> 다크서클님이 타고오던 포탈이 소실되었습니다.
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_
<JSTae76> 포탈은 살아있어요
<sungyo> 시례지만 어떠신지 제가 좀 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<JSTae76> ..아; 포탈하고싶네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<JSTae76> ㅔ?
<sungyo> 제가 마음에 두고 있는 9살밖이 동생이 있어성쇼...( _ )
<JSTae76> 네?
<JSTae76> ?????????????????????설마????
<razGon_Xch> 허걱.
<razGon_Xch> 20살?
<razGon_Xch> 혹시 제가 알고 있는 그분과 나이가 같은데.ㅎ
<sungyo> 으음. 지금 보니 그러네요.
<sungyo> 아닌가? 11살 차이인가?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 미성년자?!
<sungyo> 아마 알고계신 그분은 아닐꺼에요. 저 멀리 외국에 있어서요.
<JSTae76> 도둑을 체포하라..
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 아직...!! 내년이면 성인되요~
<razGon_Xch> 아..
<sungyo> 아직 도둑 아니에요...( _ _)(어디서 합리화를!!)
<razGon_Xch> 아웅.. 블랙 올리브... 정말 멋지네요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 껄껄..연하가 최곱니다
<sungyo> 사모님과는 어디서 만나셨어요?
<razGon_Xch> 아. 후배가 소개시켜 주었습니다.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 본격 L♥VE ST♥RY
<razGon_Xch> 소개팅아닌 소개팅이였는데.
<razGon_Xch> 요요~~ 이건 나의 사랑이야기....
<sungyo> 아놔 하트 센스...ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 오덕한 나에게 올수없는 기적같은 이야기...
<JSTae76> 껄껄
<razGon_Xch> 그놈이 불렀지... 나는 그냥 달려 나갔었지...
<razGon_Xch> 그땐.. 치마만 둘렀다하면 나가고 싶었었지.
<JSTae76> SNS에 농담으로 마제/리얼사주시는분께는 학교 서버 계정을 준다고올렸다가 혼났네요ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 마제/리얼?
<JSTae76> 마제스터치 2, 리얼포스
<razGon_Xch> ?
<JSTae76> 기계식 키보드입니다ㅎ
<JSTae76> 리얼은 무접점
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<sungyo> 얼마나 만나셨어요?
<razGon_Xch> 2년정도요?
<JSTae76> 올
<sungyo> 확신이 어떻게 왔나요?
<JSTae76> 이거 뭔가 ♥♥♥
<razGon_Xch> 확신이란건 없어.. 계산이란건 없어... 그냥 운명이라면 끌려 들어갈뿐인 걸....
<sungyo> 아우, 그러셨군요.
<JSTae76> 킁
<JSTae76> 송년 세미나때 저 기대하지마세요..
<JSTae76> 흐규
<sungyo> 1년동안 흠모하던 여인이 있었는데, 저에겐 이별이라고 통보도 안해주고 이별을 맞이했어요.
<JSTae76> ...
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 그런생각하실거 없어요...ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오늘 생일인데 처음으로 패북 가서 생일추카한다고 남겨주고 왔네요.
<sungyo> 흙~ 나란 인간~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그러지 마세요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ 안그럴려구요.
<JSTae76> 퀴이즈, 저가 태어나는 날은 무슨 날이였을까요?
<JSTae76> 맞추시면소정의상품을
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 365/1 혹은 366/1의 확률인가요?
<razGon_Xch> 상품따위는 안녕..ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아 혹시 2월29일?
<sungyo> 복권만한 확률이군요. 그 사이에 코딩 한줄을 더 하겠습니다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그날이무슨날이였나요?
<JSTae76> ㅡ잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 윤달이요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 음..
<JSTae76> 아니에요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 하지만.....
<razGon_Xch> 의외의 곳을 공격ㅎ.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 30분까지 맞추어보세요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 떠올리긴쉬우나그날인지는가물한날
<sungyo> 혹시 드라마 '마의' 보시는 분은 없나요?
<JSTae76> 정답은 김대중 대통령 취임식!
<JSTae76> 5년마다 누군가 취임했네요
<sungyo> 아! 그렇군요!
<JSTae76> sungyo, 드라마는안봐서ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 네
<sungyo> 지금 드라마에 정신이 팔려서 @_@
<JSTae76> 노트북이 울산으로 넘어오는군요
<JSTae76> 상하이 > 인천 > 통관 (4일..) > 울산으로 오는중.. (현재진해형)
<sungyo> 사과에요?
<JSTae76> 넵ㄱㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 사과 프로?
<JSTae76> 저도못가본상하이 (__#
<JSTae76> 사과프론데 레티나라는약을..킁
<sungyo> 쿨럭~ 라티~ 쿠울~럭~
<JSTae76> 킁킁
<sungyo> +_+ 세상엔 그런것도 있군요.
<JSTae76> 넹ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 전 가난한 긱들을 윈 삶을 살기로 했기에...( " ")
<sungyo> 맥, 저에겐 먼나라 이야기네요.
<razGon_Xch> 사과 프로.ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그리고 왠지 쓰면 답답해질거 같아요. 전 리눅스처럼 화악~ 열려있는 환경을 좋아하거든요.
<razGon_Xch> 맥?
<razGon_Xch> 그건 패드로 되었어.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 라즈곤님 재등장!
<sungyo> 사과에서 만든 스맛폰도 저에겐 플리쉬폰이 되어서요.
<razGon_Xch> 지송... 딸이 열나네요.
<sungyo> 어머.
<razGon_Xch> 해열제 먹이고 재웠습니다.
<sungyo> 의사~! 의사~ 아 맞다. 라즈곤님 의사시죠.
<JSTae76> 헉
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 메뉴얼대로 가면됩니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> 오오, 여기서도 RTFM이 적용이 되는거군요.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 배가 살살 아픕니다..
<JSTae76> 사촌땅값도안올랐는데왜이런거죠
<JSTae76> 이만가신다더니
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 웹서핑하다 페이지 닫는다는걸 그만
<JSTae76> ** sungyo이/가 #ubuntu-ko에서 떠났습니다 ("전 이만 갑니다.")
<sungyo> 으음? 저 나갈때 그런 문구도 뜨나요?
<JSTae76> 넵
<sungyo> 몰랐는데 글쿤요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 배가 아프다... 화장실부터요.
<JSTae76> 매뉴얼대로했습니다
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 1. 화장실간다, 2.앉는다, 3.눈다, if(error==1) 좀더오래앉아있는다=치질??
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 변비죠.
<razGon_Xch> 치질은 변보다가 피가 나온다.ㅎ
<sungyo> razGon_Xch, 제가 찻집에서 알바를 하면서 들은 이야기가 있는데요/
<razGon_Xch> http://www.kpug.kr/smallgroup00/1452670
<razGon_Xch> 앞으로 중국이 IT의 강자가 될거 같습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 가격으로 밀어버리는 능력.
<sungyo> 어느분이 혈전으로 인해 관을 박는 수술을 했는데, 관을 하나를 더 박아야 하는상황에서 의사선생님이 '보이차를 마시라'고 권해줬데요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 보이차라..
<razGon_Xch> 글쎄요. 맞는 말이기도 하고 틀린말이기도 하죠.
<sungyo> 어떤 의견을 가지고 계신지 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<JSTae76> 킁킁
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 보이차는 카페인이 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 굉장히 강하죠. ㅎ
<JSTae76> 여러분 필명추천부탁드려요~
<sungyo> 보이차에 카페인이 그렇게 강한가요?
<razGon_Xch> 녹차 원래 카페인있어요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 프로폴리스등이 있어서요. 그게 혈관등에 좋죠.
<sungyo> 혈관에 정확히 어떻게 좋은거죠?
<razGon_Xch> 단, 문제는 우리나라에 유통되는 차는 우리가 아는 보이차가 아닙니다.
<sungyo> 그부분 정확히 이야기해주실수 잇나요?
<sungyo> 아니, 자세히 이야기해주실수 있나요?
<razGon_Xch> 제가 알고있는 것을 말씀드리자면
<razGon_Xch> 지방을 분해하는 효과가 있죠.ㅎ
<sungyo> 예.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 혈관을 이완시키는 효과가 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 보통 관을 박는 다는게 심장에 관을 박는 것을 말하는 경우가 흔합니다.
<sungyo> 예.
<razGon_Xch> 관상동맥질환입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 관상동맥은 우리몸의 엔진인 심장에 영양을 공급하는 혈관입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 폴리페놀과 카테킨성분으로 원래 우리가 알고 있는 차에는 여러 성분이 있습니다.
<JSTae76> 지방을분해한다니!
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 17차입니다.
<sungyo> 폴리페놀...카테킨, 공부좀 해야겠네요.
<razGon_Xch> 거 아세요?
<sungyo> 그분이 실제로 찻집에서 보이차를 사가서 마시고는 병원을 가봤더니, 의사선생님이 혈전이 없어졌다고 더이상 관수술 안해도 된다고 했더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 녹차와 홍차와 보이차는 같은 족이다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 비슷한 계열로는 봐요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그건 조금은 뻥에 가깝군요.ㅎ 진실이라해도 그쪽으로 보는건 아닙니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 같아요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 다른건 이것을 가공하는 겁니다.
<sungyo> 제조방법이 조금 달라서 다르게 본다는 말이거든요.
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> 맞아요.
<razGon_Xch> 녹차는 말리는 거구요.
<sungyo> 보이차는 꾸욱~ 누르죠.
<razGon_Xch> 홍차는 쪄서 발효시킵니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 보이차는 전혀 다르게 발효시키죠.
<sungyo> (화장실좀 )==B
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 현재 우리나라에 주로 유통되는 보이차는 좋은 보이차가 아닙니다.
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, AP주목하세요.
<JSTae76> 액세스포인트요?
<razGon_Xch> 중국산인데 점점 쫓아옵니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 어플리케이션 프로세서요.
<JSTae76> 아..
<JSTae76> 역시난..크흑
<razGon_Xch> 앞으로 JSTae76 군이 원하는 기업은 삼성이 아닌 화웨이 이런거 일수 있습니다.
<JSTae76> 옴..
<sungyo> 국내 유통되는 보이차가 좋은 보이차가 아니라는 것에 대해 조금 더 자세히 이야기해주실수있나요?
<JSTae76> 좋은정보?감사합니다
<sungyo> 화웨이 하니 화레이 생각이 나네요.
<sungyo> 군대에서 절 항상 고생시키던 그 난로....
<razGon_Xch> 발효를 하는데 이게 억지로 발효를 끌어 낸 것입니다.
<sungyo> 예.
<razGon_Xch> 좋은 건 그런 약제를 쓰지 않습니다.
<sungyo> 그죠. 실제로 좋은 보이차를 구한다는게 어렵죠.
<razGon_Xch> 어렵죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그게 가격이 팍 올라가요. 와인처럼요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그죠.
<razGon_Xch> 좋은 건 발효가 10년이고 20년이고 100년까지 올라갑니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그러면 그럴수록 깊은 맛이 난다더군요.
<sungyo> 60년된걸 한번 마셔본적이 있어요.
<razGon_Xch> 발효를 급하게 끌어 올린건 맛도 않좋구요. 그리고 제조한 곳이
<razGon_Xch> 중국이라는 겁니다.!
<razGon_Xch> 거기에 뭘 넣었을지 모른다는 거죠.
<sungyo> 또 가도, 실제로 좋은 차를 잘 안내주더라구요. 사람봐서 내준다고 해야 할까요?
<razGon_Xch> 중국이 그런데입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아는 사람 안가면....
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 카페인에 대해 조금 더 이야기해주실수있나요?
<JSTae76> 식당이나 카페에서의 카드사용통계를 보면 여성회원의 사용이 더 많은 장소를 찾기가 거의 불가능. 여성취향의 장소도 마찬가지. 이는 남성들의 지불이 압도적으로 더 많기 때문. 불쌍한 남자들, 언제까지 이러고 사실건가^_^, 현대카드 사장백
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 중국의 저가 AP인데요. 이게 가격이 거의 깡패입니다. 비슷한 사양인데 아이패드와 안드로이드와 차이가 있다고 해도 가격이 1/3입니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 호..
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 그건 남편 카드를 쓰는 여자들이 압도적입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 이건 어쩔수 없습니다.
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 결혼해보삼!
<sungyo> 통일되면 지불하기도 편하자나요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 킁..그런가요ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 아 결혼....( " ")
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 더치페이♥
<razGon_Xch> 다 그렇게 가게 되어 있습니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> 내 님은 어디에ㅠㅜ
<razGon_Xch> 더치페이? 여친에게 결혼한뒤 그렇게 하겠다고 합시다.
<JSTae76> 외주금의 일부가 자꾸 영화비용등으로ㅡ.ㅡ
<JSTae76> 찔러봤는데 ...
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 JSTae76 군은 용감한 녀석들에 나올듯.
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 생활의 발견.
<sungyo> 우리 헤어져.
<razGon_Xch> "우리헤어져!"
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그냥 헤어지고
<razGon_Xch> ㅉㅉㅃ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 몇일데이트비용을
<JSTae76> 리얼포스님에게!
<sungyo> 야!  그걸 무슨현찰 없어 카드 긁으려고 하는 맥도널드에서 하니?
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㄱ
<razGon_Xch> 결혼이라는 것은 그사람과 그사람사이에서 나온 아이를 책임진다는 것을 주님앞에서 선서하는 겁니다.
<JSTae76> 킁
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 여자들이 긁는 것은 당연한거죠.
<JSTae76> 결혼생활은어떠세요?
<sungyo> 저도 조만간 그 선서 하겠죠....?
<razGon_Xch> 단! 여자는 여자의 역할을 해야 됩니다!
<razGon_Xch> 울마눌 아주 난리 아님.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 밖에서 치열한 나를 그렇게 모르다니...
<sungyo> ㅜ,ㅜ 맞아요 몰라요.
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 결혼은포기해야겠다킁
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 근데 그게 삶이에요.
<razGon_Xch> 포기하지 마세요.
<autowiz_> 삶을 부정하고 싶어용 ...
<JSTae76> 그래야겠죠ㅎㅎ?
<sungyo> 전 바가지 긁어도 좋으니 ( " ")
<sungyo> 신기한건 제 직업이 '여자'를 많이 상대하는 직업이라는거요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그래도 이 바닦(?)에선 나 나름 경쟁력 있는데...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 헉/.
<razGon_Xch> 혹시 선교 아닌가요?
<sungyo> 쿠울~ 럭
<sungyo> 전 인지하고 계신줄 알았어요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 다른 일이 있으신줄 알았죠
<sungyo> 어떤일이요?
<autowiz_> 올 12월 21일은 특별한 날인가요?
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, http://www.kpug.kr/index.php?mid=kpugfreeboard&page=2&document_srl=1451365
<razGon_Xch> 이거 아세요?
<sungyo> 차이니스 파워.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<razGon_Xch> 싱글코어지만 안드로이드 1024*600 IPS 1기가...
<JSTae76> 아뇨
<razGon_Xch> 85달러 미만에 공구한다고 하더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 도전하세요.
<JSTae76> 오
<JSTae76> 오
<razGon_Xch> yemharc....
<JSTae76> 외주가필요해!
<razGon_Xch> 이분도 공구할때 알려 주세요.ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 헉, 이시간에 농협 스맛뱅킹이 안되네요.
<sungyo> 코딩이나 해야겠다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 1시정도면 다시 열립니다. ㅎ
<JSTae76> 코딩은 ST2 내지 VIM으로해야되요
<sungyo> 전 st2
<JSTae76> 원래 코딩은 맥프레에 리얼포스달고 ST2 열고 카라멜마끼야토를 마실수있는 카페베네에서 음악을 닥터드레스튜디오로들으면서해야술술나왕‥ㄷ
<JSTae76> 와요
<razGon_Xch> 저는 전공공부해야 겠습니다.^^;;
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 열심히하세요!
<razGon_Xch> 파이썬좀 공부하고 싶은데.
<razGon_Xch> 의사에게는 주6일도 박하네요...
<sungyo> 참, 라즈곤님이 어느전공이신지 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<razGon_Xch> 주5일 진료보고 2일은 프로그램 공부도 좀 하고 그러고 싶은데요.
<razGon_Xch> 저 가정의학과입니다.
<sungyo> 이런게 있는줄 몰랐어요.
<sungyo> 진료 카테고리를 보니 주로 연령별로 되어져 있네요? 소아 / 청소년 / 성인 / 노인 이렇게요.
<razGon_Xch> 아... 그런거 거의 무너진지 오래입니다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 삼성병원 홈페이지에서 봤어요.
<razGon_Xch> 산부인과 의사가 피부과진료를 보는 세상에 원.
<razGon_Xch> 삼성병원 그딴데랑 구조가 다릅니다.
<sungyo> 개념이 잘 안서요.
<razGon_Xch> 현재 전공의수련의 가장큰 문제는 현실과의 괴리입니다.
<JSTae76> 저의 진로를 결정하면 공부를 할 의지가 생길것같았는데 안그렇네요
<sungyo> JSTae76, 원래 그 고민부터 출발해야 되요.
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 고1인가요?
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ...중3입니다ㅜㅠ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 그럼 여친과 뽀뽀도 하고 그러구 놀아요.
<JSTae76> 겉모습 : 초딩 5학년, 씨.....
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 킁킁..저기
<razGon_Xch> 애만만들지 마세요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 진짜...
<sungyo> 여친 뽀뽀....( _ _)
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 부럽다~
<razGon_Xch> 여기까지만....
<razGon_Xch> 원래는 순결을 요구하는게 맞지만...
<JSTae76> 전 그렇게 나쁜애는 아니랍니다..킁
<sungyo> 난 강아지랑 해야 하나...참, 강아지도 ㅇ벗지.
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 군은 비스트니.ㅋ
<JSTae76> !
<sungyo> 와우, 비~스트,
<razGon_Xch> 곰도 비스트임.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 아직 때가아니라서 혼자서..킁
<JSTae76> 곰ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 자~~~
<JSTae76> 예전닉네임이 JSTae76_GOMTang
<razGon_Xch> 진로에 대해서 가이드 해드리죠.
<JSTae76> 넵
<razGon_Xch> 1시까지는 의식이 있는 관계로.
<sungyo> 저처럼 사람상대하는 자리에 있다보면 '사람'이 무서워지기도 하죠. '여자'란 존재가 얼마나 무서워질수 있는지를 알고나니....여자가 여자로 잘 안보이더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 그뒤로는 뇌정지.내일 아침까지요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그런 여자들을 등치는 남자를 보면 대단하다는 생각도 들고요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 자!
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 문과 이과?
<JSTae76> 이과를지망
<JSTae76> 합니다ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이건 자신의 의지니. 이과.
<razGon_Xch> 수학잘합니까?
<razGon_Xch> 정말 중요한 내용.
<razGon_Xch> 참고로 저는 과학은 잘했으나 수학을 못했죠.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 중상ㅎㅎ..
<razGon_Xch> 과학은 수우 맞고 수학은 미...양..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 과학은 잘하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 자신의 사전지식이 사회과학적인 부분까지 연결되어 있습니까?
<JSTae76> 중상
<JSTae76> 아뇨..
<sungyo> JST님이 전산쪽에 감각이 다부지더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 하지만 저는 그런점을 배제하고 이야기 하려구요.
<sungyo> +_+ 가정의학 전문의는 진로상담도 해주실수 있으시군요!
<sungyo> 아, 예.
<razGon_Xch> 헉.. 그런건 아니구요.ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 근데 왠지 그래도 될거같아요...( _ _)
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 예를 들면 2차세계대전에서 독일의 전세가 꺾이기 시작한 전투지는?
<razGon_Xch> 힌트 소련.
<JSTae76> 킁
<razGon_Xch> 영화 "에너미엣더게이트" -검색불가.
<razGon_Xch> 검색하지 마시구요.
<JSTae76> 모르겠습니다
<sungyo> 인문학 한다는 나는 뭘 한걸까...
<JSTae76> 제 인생에 대해 중요한 이야기를 인생 선배님과 이야기하는데 검색할리가 있나요ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 어디가서 인문학도라는 말 하지 말아야겠어요. 걍..백수라 해야겠따.
<razGon_Xch> ^^;
<razGon_Xch> 설마요.
<JSTae76> 사실 올해들어서 미래에 대한 생각이 나더군요..
<JSTae76>  /clear
<JSTae76> 킁..
<razGon_Xch> 11세기 이것으로 유럽의 카톨릭의 입지가 좁아지기 시작하고 균열이 생깁니다.
<JSTae76> ...
<sungyo> 종교개혁과 계몽주의
<razGon_Xch> 동로마의 수도인 콘스탄티노플이 점령당하자.
<razGon_Xch> 카톨릭은 이것을 하는데요. 이건무엇일까요?
<sungyo> 컥;; 생각해보니 한참뒤네요.
<razGon_Xch> 많은 영화가 나옵니다.
<razGon_Xch> 로빈후드.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, ;;
<razGon_Xch> 생각나는게 이런거 밖에 없네요.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 드라큘라?
<razGon_Xch> 드라큘라는 같은시기 다른 소재구요.
<razGon_Xch> 이것으로 유럽의 많은 사람들이 희생되고 봉건제도의 붕괴가 가속이됩니다.
<JSTae76> 죄송한데 시스템 리붓하고오겠습니다
<razGon_Xch> 헉.
<razGon_Xch> 런어웨이?
<JSTae76> 배터리가ㅜㅜ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> (전 이미 코딩으로 도망)
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 전쟁입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 마지막힌트
<razGon_Xch> 정답은 레닌그라드. 십자군전쟁.
<sungyo> 클났어요. 고등학교 이후로 역사랑 멀어져서요.
<razGon_Xch> 저도 멀기는 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 이제 어떻게 해야하는걸까요..
<razGon_Xch> 저는 밴드오브브라더스 보면서 놀랍니다. 역사적인 고증이 정말 잘되서요.
<JSTae76> 회의감이 자주 듭니다
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 이과라면 공학, 기초과학, 응용과학 셋중어느거?
<DarkCircle_> 어음 -ㅅ- 이제 봤네요
<DarkCircle_> 아 너무 졸려 죽겠네
<razGon_Xch> 마지막으로 교육
<DarkCircle_> 사는게 사는게 아닌 ...
<DarkCircle_> 만성 피로 어떻게 주체가 안됨 -.-
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle_, 어서오시오. 어둠의 눈을 가진자여.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 아직 이과는 아니고 이과를 선택할꺼라는말입니다ㅎ..
<razGon_Xch> 좀더 세분화되서 물어 보는 겁니다. ㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 이과도 범위가 겁나게 많아서 말이죠
<DarkCircle_> 단순히 이과==공돌이의 길 로 생각하시면 곤란 =3
<razGon_Xch> 대략 4가지 범위로 생각했습니다. 크게.
<sungyo> 앗, 갑자기 코딩하기 싫어진다...책이나 읽을까....( _ _)
<razGon_Xch> 물론 공돌이라는 말은 아닙니다. 저도 이과였기에.
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 의사 치기공 간호조무 수학 물리 생물학 화학 천문학 등등 ..
<DarkCircle_> 이쪽 가려면 다 이과로  가셔야 =3
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 다시 물어 보았죠.
<razGon_Xch> 이과라면 공학, 기초과학, 응용과학, 교육. 넷중어느거요?
<JSTae76> 킁..
<DarkCircle_> @.@
<sungyo> 아, 교육도 있군요.
<JSTae76> 선택하라면공학을선택할것같습니다
<DarkCircle_> 예전에 그런 해프닝이 좀 있었죠
<DarkCircle_> 문과애들이 시험 열심히 치고 만점 받은다음에 의대를 갈래
<DarkCircle_> 근데 예전엔 그게 됐습니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 지금은 안되죠.
<DarkCircle_> 근데 저 들어가고 나서 몇년 전서부턴 교차지원 안됩니다 :P
<razGon_Xch> 저때도 그랬어요.
<DarkCircle_> 그래서 라즈곤님께서 진로결정을 신중하게 하시라는 의미에서 네가지 분야를 언급하신것..
<JSTae76> 묻고싶은게있습니다..
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<JSTae76> 여러분은 학창시절때 어떤 마음으로 공부에 임하셨나요?
<razGon_Xch> 저는 잼있는거만 했어요.
<razGon_Xch> 좋아하는 것만.단, 필수적인건 꾸역꾸역.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이과인데 정말 싫은게 수학인데. 그건 꾸역꾸역...
<razGon_Xch> 과학이 좋아서 이과했는데. 수학이 학점이 가장높네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 이럴거면 문과로 가는 건데.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 공학쪽이라면요. 한가지 물어볼께요.
<razGon_Xch> 게임잘하세요?
<JSTae76> 아쇼
<JSTae76> 아니요
<razGon_Xch> 많이 하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 잘안하시는 구나..
<JSTae76> 태어나서 게임은 안하다가
<JSTae76> 4학년인가 3학년때
<razGon_Xch> 책은 많이 읽으세요? 음악은 많이 들으세요? 음식은 잘만들어 먹어보나요?
<JSTae76> 콜옵을접하곤
<JSTae76> 시리즈별로
<JSTae76> 책은 자주 읽어요
<razGon_Xch> 주로 어떤책을 읽으세요?
<JSTae76> 음악은 일상이고 음식은 그닥..
<JSTae76> 컴퓨터 서적을 제외하여 경영 / 경제 / 사회
<sungyo> 저는 괘팍한 철학책이요.ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그리고 보니 괘팍하진 않네요.
<sungyo> 괴팍이구나.ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 음악중에 클래식을 들어보셨는지요?
<razGon_Xch> 많이는 아니여도 어느정도.
<JSTae76> 네
<razGon_Xch> 오웅...
<JSTae76> 무슨곡이다는모르지만그냥취미나장난삼아?들어봤어요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 횟수가좀잏을뿐
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그냥 어려서부터 유독 특이했어요
<razGon_Xch> 문학책은 잘읽으세요?
<JSTae76> 세상 전반에 관심이 있다했을까..
<JSTae76> 아니요
<razGon_Xch> 황순원의 소나기.
<razGon_Xch> 기본이지만,
<JSTae76> 문학은 꽝입니다
<razGon_Xch> 윤동주의 시집이나.
<razGon_Xch> 미술은 감상 많이 하세요?
<JSTae76> 아니요
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, JSTae76 군이 전산에 감각있나요?
<sungyo> 네.
<razGon_Xch> 특히 어떤점에서 그런가요?
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 혹시 정에 약합니까? 아니면 입바른 말 잘하시곤 합니까?
<JSTae76> 음?
<sungyo> 저 친구는 되게 어릴때부터 리눅스를 가지고 놀았더라구요.
<JSTae76> 공과 사를 구분하는 뭐 그런거요?
<razGon_Xch> 예 그정도보다는 더요.
<razGon_Xch> 딱딱 끊어지는 거 없으면 짜증내는..
<JSTae76> 네
<JSTae76> 좀 그래요..
<razGon_Xch> 뭔가 1+1은 2가 꼭되야되는 ... 세상살다보면 2가 아니고 1이나 0일수도 잇죠.
<razGon_Xch> 흠.
<razGon_Xch> 자...
<razGon_Xch> 프로그래밍쪽 일하고 싶으세요?
<JSTae76> 그게 고민입니다
<razGon_Xch> 앞으로 고등학교는 어떻게 하실 생각이세요?
<JSTae76> 프로그래밍도 재밌고 보안도 재밌어요
<razGon_Xch> 이건 제가 말할수 있는 부분은 아니지만요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 일단은 인문계가서 자퇴고민할껍니다
<razGon_Xch> 역시... 자퇴 나올거 같더군요.
<JSTae76> _ㅅ
<JSTae76> 가만생각해보니 구지 그 틀을 맞출필요는없더군요
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 자퇴는 하지 않거나, 하신다면 뭔가 빅뱅을 만들어내고 한다고 생각하세요.
<razGon_Xch> 맞는 말이긴 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 특히 지금의 교육시스템은 ...
<razGon_Xch> 자. 제가 볼때는 JSTae76 군은 공학해도 될거 같아요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 딱거기까지만입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 관심도 많고 여러곳으로 관심이 뻗어있죠.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이게 프로로 가면갈수록 선택과 집중을 해야 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 공학은 특히 그렇습니다.
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76군이 자퇴한다면, 가수로 치면 히트곡을 만들고 하세요.
<JSTae76> 먼저 큰걸 완성시키라는뜻인가요?
<JSTae76> 무언가 하날..
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 뭔가 빅뱅이 나와야지만 JSTae76 군이 직업이라는 것을 가질수 있습니다.
<JSTae76> 무슨 뜻인지 알겠습니다 :)
<razGon_Xch> 지금 서니님의 경우를 들어봐도요. 리눅스쪽에서 일을 하려면 학위가 있어야 한답니다.
<razGon_Xch> 합리성을 강조하는 미국도 학위를 따지는데 다른 곳은 안봐도 비됴입니다.
<sungyo> 그렇지 않고서야 업무상의 경쟁력에 한계가 있기 때문에 풍조에 휩쓸릴수밖에 없겠죠.
<JSTae76> 안그래도 이번 방학 때 저의 진로에 대해서 충분히 생각하려고합니다
<razGon_Xch> 단지 프로그램밍이 좋다면 그에 상응하는 학위가 있어야 합니다. 이건 소위 스펙과 다른 겁니다. 정규적인 교육은 필요하다는 겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 빅히트를 친다면 주커버그 정도?
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 잡스?
<razGon_Xch> 정확히는 워즈니악이겠군요.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 워즈니악ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 네 워즈니악이 정확하죠 크크
<DarkCircle_> 잡스는 좀 아니고 =3
<JSTae76> 기분이 좋습니다 :)
<razGon_Xch> 잡스도 재능은 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 선택과 집중을 할줄아는 재능요.
<DarkCircle_> 잡스는 "눈에 보이는 것"을 최상으로 끌어들이는 능력이 있죠.
<razGon_Xch> 자신은 기계를 만드는 능력은 없는데. 필요한 것을 넣고 구성하는 능력이 있죠.
<DarkCircle_> 하지만 거기까지.
<razGon_Xch> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_Xch> 그것만 해도 잡스하면서 따라가는 사람들이 많은데요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 뭐랄까 저의 진로의 틀이 흔들흔들했는데 여러분의 말씀을 듣고보니 흔들흔들하던 틀이 좀 잡혔다랄까요?
<DarkCircle_> 아잉뽕과 아잉패드를 들고 승천했습니다. (응?)
<sungyo> 우리에겐 아이폰 5를 남겨주사...
<razGon_Xch> 제말은 학교의 필요성은 천재가 아닌 사람을 교육이라는 것으로 버프하는 거다라고 생각합니ㅏㄷ.
<sungyo> 가서 사과를 전하여라, 라는 지상명령을 내리시고는...
<razGon_Xch> 전산이나 프로그래밍이라는 것은 천재가 아니고서는 정규교육이라는 것이 필요하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 문학책이나 미술 잘보냐 하는 건 그런 부분에 대한 창의성의 여지가 있는 가 하는 것을 보는 것이였죠.
<razGon_Xch> 인문학은 공학자에게 중요한 덕목중의 하나입니다. 기계다운 인성은 결코 사람과 친해질수 없는 것이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 진료를 보면서 그런것을 느끼는 경우가 많아요.
<sungyo> 아, 저 라즈곤님이랑 나중에 대화좀 나누어야겠어요.
<DarkCircle_> 수학 공학 잘해봐야 실질적으로 수단을 적용할 "목적" 을 이해하지 못하면 말짱 헛거입니다. 그래서 인문학은 정말 중요하죠 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_Xch> 예를 들면 어느 당뇨환자에게 혈당을 최적화해서 맞추는데 하루에 두번 먹는 약으로
<sungyo> 그래서 제가 중요하죠.(뭐?!)
<DarkCircle_> 제가 과거로 몇년 전으로 회귀하면 아마 철학책 몇권을 더 읽을지도 ..
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle_, 제말이 그말입니다! 과녁이 없는 그리고 방법이 없는 화살은 흐지부지 하죠.
<JSTae76> 솔직히 사교육을 줄이는 방법은 학교 방과후학교 지원예산을 늘리는것보다 초등학생 5학년부터는 자기주도적학습을 교육시키고 자신의 진로에 대해 충분히 생각하게하고 그것을 구체화하여 제출화하게하고 공부를 해야하는 이유를 논리적으로 가르치면 자신의 진로를 이루기위해서 공부를 해야겠다는 생각이 들어서 학교수업에 충실히하고 ì
<razGon_Xch> 단순히 부품으로만 쓰일수 도 있구요
<JSTae76> 이건 제가 Facebook에 주절했던 글입니다..
<razGon_Xch> 인코딩.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 음?
<sungyo> 단순히 부품으로 쓰이기도 하구요.
<JSTae76> 혹시깨졌나요?
<razGon_Xch> 글자가 깨져요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 저만 떴나봐요.
<sungyo>  솔직히 사교육을 줄이는 방법은 학교 방과후학교 지원예산을 늘리는것보다 초등학생 5학년부터는 자기주도적학습을 교육시키고 자신의 진로에 대해 충분히 생각하게하고 그것을 구체화하여 제출화하게하고 공부를 해야하는 이유를 논리적으로 가르치면 자신의 진로를 이루기위해서 공부를 해야겠다는 생각이 들어서 학교수업에 충실히하고
<JSTae76> 감사합니다
<sungyo> 라고 말을 하시던 참이였어요.
<JSTae76> :)
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 사교육을 줄이는 방법은 뭘해도 잘사는 사회가 되면 도빈다.
<razGon_Xch> 됩니다.
<JSTae76> 킁..그렇게생각하시나요
<JSTae76> 전 학교에서 왜 7교시 정규수업을빼고 방과후 수업을 넣은지 의문입니다
<razGon_Xch> 저렇게 되는 경우에서 학교의 역할이 극소화 될가능성도 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그건 위험한 말이지만, 선생님들이 먹고 살아야 하기때문입니다.
<JSTae76> 전 그냥 어려서부터 아이들의 진로설정에 도움을 주었으면 한다는겁니다
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 학교는 부모들에게 열심히 교육을 하고 잇다고 보여주기 위해서구요.
<DarkCircle_> 사교육의 대가라고 하는 손주은 회장님이 예전에 이런 비슷한 말을 한적이 있는데
<DarkCircle_> "나같은 사람이 없어져야 대한민국의 공교육이 산다"
<DarkCircle_> 라고 했죠 .
<DarkCircle_> 하지만 그 자리에 있는 이유는 "수요가 있으니까".
<DarkCircle_> 메가스터디가 생긴 때가 정확히 저 고등학교 1~2학년때쯤이었는데
<DarkCircle_> 제 친구가 메가스터디에 빌붙다가 3~4수 해놓고 인생 말아먹었죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그게 문제가 만약에 댁의 아드님은 공무원하세요. 라고 말하면, 부모님은 공무원하니 검사 생각하신다는..
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 목숨을 걸고 왜 3~4수를 해야 했느냐고 묻는다면, 부모님이 연고대 교수님들이라 자존심이 있어서 어쩔 수가 없었다 라고 하는 항변을 인용 (...)
<sungyo> 실제로 그 압박은 이루 표현 할수가 없죠.
<DarkCircle_> 그 이후에 그 친구는 소식이 끊겼습니다 (흠)
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 어짜피 지금 시스템에서 바뀌는 건 없습니다.
<sungyo> 안타깝네요.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 알아요ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 묵념....ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 이거 왠지 분위기가 교육에 대한 거대담론으로 가네요.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 바뀌지않거나 바꿀수없다면 닥치고 적응해야겠죠..그 시스템에
<DarkCircle_> 동대 쳐들어가서 기간병 멱살 한번 잡아주고 주소 불러 라고 하면 되긴 한데 그러기는 사실 무지 귀찮아서 -.-
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 일단은 제생각은 생각의 유연성을 보기위해서 인문학책을 보세요.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 그림과 음악 많이 듣고 느끼세요.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 메뉴얼을 버리고 왜 메뉴얼인지 다시 깨닫고 이해하세요.
<JSTae76> 책이라..일반 문학책을 말씀하는건가욥.ㅂ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 문학이고 사회고요.
<razGon_Xch> 처음에 제가 한질문.
<sungyo> 언제부턴가 cp와 find만으로 증분백업 스크립트를 짜고 있는 절 발견하게 되네요. (으응?)
<JSTae76> (제가 나가지면 배터리가 죽은겁니다..충전을 해도 배터리가 떨어지네요 ㅡ.ㅡ)
<JSTae76> 네
<DarkCircle_> http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2011110416553915832&outlink=1
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 레닌그라드와 십자군전쟁요
<razGon_Xch> 무언가 변혁과 변화가 있는 부분에 대한 감은 있어야 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그래야지. 노키아가 죽을 건지 살건지 알겠죠.
<DarkCircle_> 꽤 유명한 인터뷰중 하나인데 사실 젊은(어린)층이 치고 나아가야 할 길입니다. 하지만 현실에선 열심히 ㅇ꼬 따라다니고 꼬리 붙잡고 뒷다리 붙잡고 ..
<sungyo> 그리고 그 변화에서 무엇을 가져왔고 무엇을 놓쳤는지도 알수 있어야죠.
<sungyo> 그래가 내가 무엇을 버리고, 무엇을 가져가야 하는지를 알 수 있으니까요.
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 정규교육이 필요한 경우가요.
<JSTae76> 네
<razGon_Xch> 알고리즘을 익히고 프로그래밍으로 가는게 프로의 자세입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 프로그래밍으로 바로 가는게 아마츄어의 자세입니다. 단, 진정한 프로는 알고리즘 머리로 잘짜놓겠죠.
<razGon_Xch> 하던가락이 잇으니.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 작가로 치면 시놉시스와 개요를 만들고 그뼈대에따라서 스토리를 채워나가는데. 아마는 그냥 처음부터 글쓰면서 그냥 꼬리에 꼬리를 이어갑니다.
<JSTae76> 알고리즘이라
<razGon_Xch> 마치 연속극처럼요.
<JSTae76> 무슨뜻인지알겠네요
<razGon_Xch> 특히 보안쪽은 그럴거에요.
<razGon_Xch> 진로도 그렇게 생각하면 길이 나올겁니다.
<DarkCircle_> 도둑질을 해도 어떻게 문을 따고 들어갈 것이냐를 계획을 잘하는게 프로죠.
<DarkCircle_> 좀 얘기가 이상하겠지만 =3
<razGon_Xch> 그렇게 짜 놓아도 계획대로 안되는 경우가 허다합니다.
<DarkCircle_> 완전 범죄란 없으니까요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 우리네 인생은 100이라는 에너지를 똑같이 써도 받아들이는 쪽의 각도에 따라서 100일수도 50일수도 0일수도 200일수도 있어요.
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 이런 말 하면 사실 안되는게 맞는데 아무리 잘해도 운이 따라주지 않으면 안되는 경우가 꼭 있죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그것을 이해해야 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 정답.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 ㅂㄱㅎ 잘볼렵니다.
<razGon_Xch> 운이 따라주지 않기를...
<DarkCircle_> 인생이 그지같아도 현실을 껌처럼 잘 씹을 줄 알면 나중에 더 크리티컬한 데미지가 오더라도 극복할 수 있는 멘탈을 가질 수 있게 되죠.
<DarkCircle_> 그러니 결론은 인문학 서적은 충분히 양념삼아서 시간이 날때마다 ...
<DarkCircle_> 정 인문학 서적에 관심이 없다면 신문기사라도 꾸준히 이것저것 챙겨보시는것도 좋습니다 (...)
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle_, 역시 경험에서 나온 이야기라서 다르군요.
<DarkCircle_> 그렇다고 현상에만 너무 집착하는건 좋지 않구요
<sungyo> 아, 그리고 그것도 이야기해주고 싶어요.
<DarkCircle_> 제가 인문학 서적을 그다지 안보는 편이라서 말하는건 아닙니 (쿨럭)
<sungyo> 공학도 '수많은 글'을 다루는 직업이기 때문에 책을 잘 읽는 능력은 필수에요.
<DarkCircle_> 인간관계를 가지다보니까 이런 경우가 있더라고요.
<sungyo> 그런데 의외로, 개발자분들중에 글 못읽으시는 분들 계셔요. 저희학원에서 제가 2명 봤어요.
<JSTae76> 신경써주셔서 감사합니다 :)
<DarkCircle_> "말로 하지 않는" 일들.
<JSTae76> 할수있는게 감사합니다라는 이 다섯글자밖게 없네요
<DarkCircle_> 보통 말로 시작해서 말로 해결하는 일이 대다수인데 인간관계만큼은 "말로 끝나는 일" 보다 뒤통수 치는일로 끝나는 경우가 꽤 많아서 (...)
<sungyo> JSTae76, 같은 식구끼리 이거 왜이래욧ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그 뒷통수는 맞아보면 참 아프다죠.
<DarkCircle_> 말로 잘해주는 사람은 진짜 좋은 사람인거고 뒤통수치는 사람을 진짜 조심해야 ㅡ.ㅡ ..
<JSTae76> sungyo, 그래도 감사하단 말씀은하는게 예의에 믽는
<JSTae76> 맞는것같아서요
<DarkCircle_> 뒤통수도 기분좋게 쳐주는 사람은 한순간은 기분이 나쁘더라도 관계가 오래지속될 수 있는데 그렇지 않은 사람이면 두고두고 나중에 화를 입히거나 화를 당할수가 있는 관계라..
<DarkCircle_> 특히나 조심해야 해요. 예전같지가 않아서.
<razGon_Xch> 그런경우가 많을거 같아요.
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76군이 만든 프로그램이 어느사이에 포장만 바뀌어서 다른사람에게 갈수 잇어요
<razGon_Xch> 헉... 1시반...ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 내일 환자의 생명을 위해 자야 겠습니다.
<sungyo> 시간은 내일 또 있으닊아ㅛ.^^
<JSTae76> ..
<JSTae76> 그런가요
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 미안 오늘은 여기까지요.
<sungyo> 저는 운행이 있어 제 생명을 위해 자야겠어요.
<JSTae76> 오우, 뇌정지
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 괜찮습니다ㅎ 안녕히주무세요
<sungyo> 자자, shutdown -h now 를 때릴 시간입니다.
<JSTae76> sungyo, halt
<razGon_Xch> 내일봐요. 낮에 봐도 좋구요. 아.. 내일점심은 치과 가야 하는군요.
<JSTae76> sungyo, 안녕히주무세요ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 굳나잇.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 학교있을때라ㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕히,ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 양치는 잘하세요. 치아는 젊을때부터 관리를.ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ이미
<JSTae76> 고요함만이 남은건가요..사실상ㅎ
<sungyo> cp와 find만을 가지고선 증분백업스크립트를 짜보니 약 120줄정도가 나왔는데 이정도면 괜찮은걸까요?
<JSTae76> 킁
<JSTae76> 머 어떤식으로 코딩하셨길래ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle_> 최적화를 한번 해봐야 할 것 같긴 한데
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_, 그러니깐요
<DarkCircle_> 중복작업이 없다면 그정도도 괜찮겠죠
<sungyo> http://pastebin.com/asX1VeH8
<DarkCircle_> 되어져 -> 되어
<DarkCircle_> 근데 흠 일단위까진 좋은데
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> 크론탭으로 5분간격으로 돌려주는 넘이에요.
<DarkCircle_> 아 today가 $now 이런 의미였군요. 근데 시간단위까진 좀 오바 같은데요
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 빈줄은 되도록이면 줄여주는게 좋을 것 같고요
<sungyo> 서버에있는 공동문서작업폴더라, 5분간격이 복구하기에 편하더라구요.
<sungyo> 빈줄이 속도에 영향을 미치나요?
<DarkCircle_> 아뇨 그냥 쓸데없이 길어보여요.
<sungyo> today -> 코드를 뜯어고치다보니 그부분을 못건들었네요.
<DarkCircle_> 가령 92, 94, 96, 98, 100, 102, 103, 106, 107, 108, 110, 112
<DarkCircle_> 이 줄은 굳이 빈줄로 내버려둘 필요가 없어요.
<sungyo> 편집하다보니 그리됬네요. 보통 한줄주고 한줄 띄우는게 습관이 되버렸어요.
<DarkCircle_> 대충 보니까 대략 70줄까진 줄여도 될 것 같네요.
<sungyo> 빈줄 싹 터니 62줄 나오네요.
<sungyo> 킁
<sungyo> 이정도면 나쁘진 않나요?
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 mkdir 옵션에다가 -p를 주고 해보세요.
<sungyo> 그럼 어떻게되요?
<DarkCircle_> 그러면 앞에 $today 전에
<DarkCircle_> Y-m-d 이걸 한번만 때려주면 되죠.
<DarkCircle_> 자자 정리를 잠시 해보자면
<sungyo> 아,
<DarkCircle_> 중간에 $Y 로 들어갔다가 $Y/$m 그 다음 $Y/$m/$d가 있쟎아요
<sungyo> 확인할필용벗이 걍 주면되네요. 킁
<sungyo> 벗이->없이
<DarkCircle_> 이거 다 필요 없어요 그냥 foldYmd=`ls -d $backup/$Y/$m/%d` 한번 넣어주시면 되죠
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 하루 단위로 폴더를 자동 생성하신다음에 매일 자정에는 반드시 디렉터리를 생성한 다음에 실행하도록 하고
<sungyo> 그리구요?
<DarkCircle_> 그 외의 타임에는 그냥 Y ... now=`date +%H%M` 이랑 mkdir $backup/$Y/$m/$d/$now 실행한방만 해주고
<autowiz_> 특정 날짜 없이 100일을 y/m/d 로 변환한다고 하면
<DarkCircle_> 아래 증분백업 실행.
<autowiz_> 0y/3m/10d 가 맞는걸까요?
<DarkCircle_> 음 저 스크립트는 그런 의미가 아니고요
<autowiz_> 아니요 오늘 저녁에 술마시면서 갑자기 생각이 나서 30일을 보통으로 계산하지만
<DarkCircle_> 말 그대로 YYYY-MM-dd HH:mm:ss ISO표기법에 따라서 날짜로 디렉터리를 쭉 만들어주고 디렉터리에 백업 내용을 쭉 보관..
<autowiz_> 31일 인달도 많으니까
<DarkCircle_> 그건 그냥 date 에서 뽑아주는거죠
<DarkCircle_> 29인달이 4년에 한번있다 치더라도 사실 그거까진 우리가 신경쓸 필요가 없죠
<DarkCircle_> 시스템에서 이미 알아서 계산해주게 되어 있으니까요.
<sungyo> 그날 작업량이 없으면 아예 폴더 만들지도 않아요.
<DarkCircle_> 근데 작업이 언제 무슨 사유로 진행이 될지는 모르니까요.
<DarkCircle_> 빈 디렉터리는 일주일에 한번씩 쫙 스캔을 해서 작업이 없는 날이다 그러면 일괄적으로 디렉터리만 삭제할 수 있겠죠.
<sungyo> 줄이고선 함수 사이에 빈칸 한칸씩만 넣어주네 58줄 나와요.
<DarkCircle_> 들어갔는데 .하고 ..밖에 없다 이런 경우.
<sungyo> 검색에서 자료가 없으면 아예 폴더 생성을 안해요.
<DarkCircle_> 파이선으로 하면 되게 편할거 같은데 ..
<sungyo> http://pastebin.com/A31ZtFcU
<DarkCircle_> 음 근데 저 스크립트 순서를 보시면 비교를 하기 전에 디렉터리 먼저 만들고 있거든요
<sungyo> 거긴 함수로 선언되어져있어요.
<sungyo> 상단 폴더생성이랑, 백업란은 함수이구요, 하단에서 sh backup.sh /home/source /home/backup 하면, 폴더 있는지 여부를 확인하고 백업 함수를 돌리는데,
<sungyo> 백업함수는 또 백업이 처음 이루어지는지를 확인하고 처음이면 싹, 아니면 이전 백업 시점을 기준으로 생성/변경된 파일들만 검색한 뒤에 파일이 있을경우
<sungyo> 폴더를 생성하고 몰아넣어버려요. 아니면, 폴더 생성 없이 걍 넘어가구요.
<DarkCircle_> 음 흠 ...
<sungyo> 다음번에는 백업파일명에 폴더경로도 넣게 해줘야겠네요.
<DarkCircle_> 저걸 웬지 이런식으로 백업 쭉 하면 저장소가 괴상하게 차버릴 것 같은데
<DarkCircle_> git를 써보세요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그래야겠어요.
<DarkCircle_> git 연동해서 자동으로 커밋 푸쉬 하시면 됩니다.
<sungyo> 그런데 저장소가 괴상하게 차버릴 것 같다는 말씀은 어떤 말씀이시죠?
<DarkCircle_> 사실 저렇게 소스 백업 뒤져다가 하는것도 좀 웃기죠
<sungyo> ^^;;;; 좋은 툴들을 제가 쓸줄을 몰라서...그리고, 한번은 만들어보고 싶었어요.
<DarkCircle_> 저게 그러니까 정확하게 따지자면 증분백업이라고 하긴 조금 힘들어요
<sungyo> 조금더 설명해주실수있나요?
<DarkCircle_> 정확히 말해서 증분백업은 소스로부터 diff를 떠서 변경점이 나타났을 경우 변경점에 대한 내용을 백업을 하는거거든요.
<sungyo> 예.
<DarkCircle_> 바이너리 같은경우는 애석하게도 diff가 안되기 때문에 그냥 통째로 집어넣어야 하는거구요
<sungyo> 아, 그러니까 수정된 파일이 통째로 가기 때문에 그러시는건가요?
<DarkCircle_> 근데 저 소스코드를 보니까 그냥 내용이 바뀌었냐 이걸 보고 바뀌면 원본을 대상 폴더 새로 만들어서 기존내용+바뀐내용
<DarkCircle_> 통째로 올라가죠.
<sungyo> 기존내용은 안올라가요.
<DarkCircle_> 그렇게 되면 내용이 바뀌어도 기존의 내용은 그대로 있을건데 이 용량만큼 계속 디스크가 차게 되죠.
<sungyo> list=`find $source -type f -newer $backup/date`
<DarkCircle_> 쪽지의 내용은 계속 추가추가 이렇게 된다는 말씀?
<sungyo> find에 -newer이 걸려있는데, date파일을 건든 시점 그 이후에 변경/생성된 파일들만 검색하거든요.
<DarkCircle_> 그쵸
<DarkCircle_> 파일이 내용이 변경이 됐다고치면
<DarkCircle_> abc까지 있던 파일 내용에 abcdefg라고 바뀌어도 이게 변경이 된거죠
<sungyo> 아,
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 abc에 대한 내용은 이미 복사가 되어 있는 상태일거고
<sungyo> 파일이 통째로 가기때문에 말씀이신거죠?
<DarkCircle_> abcdefg라는 내용에 대해 디스크에 또 복사를 떠놓습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 네
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 제가 기술력이...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 사실 defg가 추가 됐으니까 defg만 올리고 싶은거죠
<DarkCircle_> abc는 올렸으니까 또 올릴 필요가 없구요.
<sungyo> 기존에 접해본 백업 툴들이 대부분 저런 형태라, 그렇게까지 디테일하게 데이타를 조작할수 있는 능력이 안되네요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> 쉘스크립트 60줄에 find와 cp로만으론 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> abc를 지우려고 한다 그러면 나중에 abc를 뺀다 라고 기록을 넣어주면 넣고 빼는 기록만 가지고도 텍스트 파일을 맘대로 붙였다 뺐다 관리가 가능해요 .
<DarkCircle_> diff 사용법을 배워보세요
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 diff도 뭐 깊게 배우실 필요까진 없고 git만 한번 슥 사용해보셔도 됩니다.
<sungyo> 그런데 diff를 쓰게 되면 용량이 큰 파일의 경우, 매번 다 비교를 해야 하는데 처리속도가 더뎌지지는 않을까요?
<DarkCircle_> 아뇨 항상 최신파일의 마지막 내용과만 비교를 하는거죠.
<sungyo> 주석에는 '쪽지'라고 명시하긴 했지만, 백업이 필요한 폴더에 저 스크립트를 돌리려고 생각했거든요.
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 다음번엔 저걸로 짜봐야겠네요.
<sungyo> 감사합니당^^
<DarkCircle_> 똘이님이 IRC를 안하시는고로 흠 ... git쪽은 진짜 쉽긴 한데
<DarkCircle_> (대충 GUI만 써도 딱히 큰 문제는 아닌...)
<sungyo> 똘이님께 여쭤볼께 많은데 제 페북 신청을 안받으시더군요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 패북에 상주하신다더니만....
<sungyo> 서버에서  vnc로 gui 만지작거리기가 번거로워서요.
<DarkCircle_> 근데 구체적으로 무슨 현상이 일어나는지 보려면 어차피 콘솔 써야됩니다.
<sungyo> 그런가요.
<DarkCircle_> 네
<DarkCircle_> GUI의 가장 큰 맹점중 하나는
<DarkCircle_> 크리티컬 오류 메시지를 정확하게 전달하지 않고
<DarkCircle_> 무시하고 넘어갈 수도 있다는 것이죠.
<sungyo> 그죠
<DarkCircle_> 대놓고 신경 안써도 되는거라면 가려주는게 맞긴 한데 가려주면 안되는걸 가려버리면 뒷 감당이 힘들어지거든요.
<sungyo> 우와.^^ 이넘 작동 잘하네요
<sungyo> 다음번에는 말씀해주신대로 diff와 git을 활용해봐야겠네요 전 이만 들어가보겠습니다~ 당분간은 저 스크립트로 때우면 되겠어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘도 즐겁고 행운 가득한 하루 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 오늘도 추운 하루입니다.
<razGon_web> 책읽어야 하나?
<Seony> 내모레 하루에만 두군데나 면접을 봐야하는데.... 한 군데에서 면접관이 세명이라니까 좀 겁나네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 뭘 물어보려나..
<razGon_web> 어느분 소개받고 오셨어요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 저는 집으로 갑니다.
<markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> markers: 어서오세요.
<razGon_web> 혹시 파이썬 공부하셨는지요?
<markers> 그냥 본적은 있는데 공부하지는 않았어요 ㅎㅎ;;
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-05
<razGon_web> 흠...
<razGon_web> 아웅. 관심 가는데. 여력이 안나네요..ㅠㅠ
<markers> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ko7s21u7x9mbeon/2012.11.22.%20%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8%EB%9E%98%EB%B0%8D%20%EC%97%AD%EB%9F%89%20%EA%B0%95%ED%99%94%EC%9A%A9%20%EC%B0%B8%EA%B3%A0%EC%82%AC%EC%9D%B4%ED%8A%B8.pdf?fb=1
<markers> 이런것도 있네요 자료 찾다가 신기한거 발견 ㅎㅎ
<markers> http://www.trypython.org/ 파이선 이 사이트에서 공부해도 괜찮을거 같아요
<razGon_web> markers: 파이선은 좋은사이트는 추천받았습니다.
<razGon_web> Seony: 근무하시는 학교에서 가상데스크탑기능은 뭘로 구현했나요?
<Seony> VMware ESXi 서버인거 같던데요
<razGon_web> 아!VM ware라고 하셨구나.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 이거 유료죠?
<Seony> 근무하는 곳은 아니구요, 공부하는 곳이에요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 아...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ESXi 서버의 소프트웨어 자체는 무료일 거에요.
<Seony> 근데 그걸 운용할려면, 왠만한 PC 수준의 하드웨어로는 어림도 없으니까 일반유저가 사용할 수 있는 프로그램은 아닌거죠
<razGon_web> 의사협회에서 공용진료 프로그램을 제작하는데요. 이거 윈도우,리눅스,맥용으로 나오려구요
<Seony> 저희 학교만 봐도 가상 클라이언트 갯수가 최소한 천 단위는 넘어갈텐데, 그걸 다 다룰려면 기술지원도 필요하겠쬬..
<markers> 가상 클라이언트 갯수가 천단위 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 아무리 그래도 그정도까지는 안갈듯해요.
<razGon_web> 대학병원, 중소형병원, 의원의 진료프로그램을 통합화 하려는 움직임을 보이려는데요.
<razGon_web> 아무리 대학병원이라 하더라도 100대도 안될거 같은데요.
<razGon_web> 아. 100대는 되려나?
<razGon_web> 각병동2대씩. 20대. 간호사실 접수칸30대. 의국2-3대.*20개니 40대.
<razGon_web> 큰대학병원이 이정도입니다.
<razGon_web> 아!외래와 검진실하면 30대정도 되니 100대는 넘어가겠군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 서울성모병원하면 150-200대 사이정도 되겠습니다.
<Seony> 150대라고 쳐도, 가상머신 하나당 램 1기가씩 할당해준다고 생각해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 150기가!
<razGon_web> 200기가!
<razGon_web> 얼마 안되네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 그래서, 가상머신 3-4대 굴리는 수준을 넘어서면 그때부턴 일반인이 손댈 수 있는 하드웨어의 범위를 넘어선다고 봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아. 그건 큰거구요.
<razGon_web> 일반의원은 가상머신 3-4대가 다입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그정도만 되면 i7이면 충분할듯 합니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 경험상, 코어 4개짜리 CPU에서 가상머신 2개 돌려도 버벅대는데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 허걱.
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<razGon_web> 결국은 옥타코어?
<Seony> 음... 생각만큼 빠르진 않았단 얘기에요.
<Seony> 일단 램 할당량도 그렇구요...
<Seony> 아무리 가상머신이래도, 정말 PC 쓰는 것처럼 쓸려면 램을 2기가는 줘야겠더라구요
<Seony> 물론 XP 깔아서 쓰면 1기가로도 충분하겠지만요..
<razGon_web> 흠..VMware말고 Xen같은 것도 그럴까요?
<razGon_web> XP가 아니라 리눅스를 로그인하는 것으로 가상화 한다면요?
<Seony> 마찬가지에요. Xen이든 KVM이든...
<razGon_web> 그렇군요
<Seony> 리눅스를 가상화한다면,,, 안해도 되지않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 문제는 비용인데요...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 가상머신 서버 한 대에, 거기에 접속할 PC들도 잇어야하잖아요
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 하긴.. 좀 그렇겠군요.
<razGon_web> PC들이 많이 싸지게 하면 되긴하는데. 기본구성상 20만원이상은 되야 하니...
<Seony> 저희 학교 보니까, 접속하는 PC들은 아톰 CPU달린 아예 모니터에 빌트인된 모델로 하더라구요...
<yemharc> 라즈베리 파이보다 약간 더 좋은걸로 하면 모니터까지 8만원 정도면 될것같은데요
<Seony> PC가 켜지면 자동적으로 VMware-Viewer가 실행되구요...
<razGon_web> 그정도면 한 단말기 금액이 10만원될까요?
<razGon_web> 이번에 의협하고 협력하는 업체가 LG U+인거 같더군요.
<yemharc> 하자고 들면 대부분 모니터가 가격비중이 가장 크죠
<razGon_web> 엘지유플과 결합상품해서 공짜 제공하면 되겟네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 2대공짜.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 안녕하세요~
<hblee> 좋은 아침입니다.
<markers> 다들 식사 하셧나요 ㅋㅋ
<markers> 아 이제 좀 mfc에 대해서 쬐금 알거 같네요 -ㅅ-;;
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리원
<bluedusk> 눈내리는 밤이에요~
<bluedusk> 아 낮이군..-_-;
<jasonjang> HaHaHa~
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> DHL 도착까지 10분..두둥!
<markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 눈이 너무 심하게 내리는군요
<samahui> 강남에서 한남동 오는데 난리 였습니다.
<samahui> 퇴근하고 집에 가는 길이 걱정이네요.
<markers> 좀 심하게 내리긴한데 학교 운동장을 보니깐 먼가 마음이 개운해지는거 같아요 저는 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 보기는 좋아요
<JSTae76> 부럽습니다..ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 길이 제설작업의 여파로 밤에 추워지면 빙판이 되지 않을까 싶네요
<samahui> 부럽긴요. 완전 춥고 눈때문에 길은 질퍽거리고
<samahui> 눈만 즐겁습니다.
<samahui> 간만에 많이 내리는 눈이라 그런지 아이들이 눈싸움하는 관경을 종종 보게 되더군요.
<markers> 전 저희학교 예대 앞에서 작은 눈사람 만드니깐 여성분이 와서 코 만들어 주고 가시던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 오호
<samahui> 그런 우연을 인연으로 승화시키셔야죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 그러기엔 제 능력과 용기가 후달립니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 용기있는 자가 미인을 얻는다!!! 라고 가슴속에 세겨넣으세요
<samahui> 없던 용기사 솟아날 겁니다.
<samahui> 아니면... 그 여대생이 안이뻤던가 그렇군요... ^^;;
<markers> 음 pptp를 인터넷이 안되는 우분투에서 설치를 해야되는데 패키지를 어디서 받아야 되죠 -_-? 데비안 홈페이지에서 배포를 해주는건가;
<samahui> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ 해당버젼 찾아서 받으시면 됩니다.
<JSTae76> 맥프레도착!YEAH
<samahui> 미니데스크탑
<samahui> 하나 사려는데
<samahui> 어디 좋은거 없을까요?
<samahui> 간단하게 집에서 티비에 연결해서 영화보던가 인터넷 하는 정도로만 쓸겁니다.
<imsu> Seony: 하와이 어디에 기거 하십니까?zz
<Seony> 우리집에
<imsu> 제가 아는 애가 하와이 연수 간다는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뻔하지 뭐. 하와이 산다고 하면 거진 호놀룰루 살지
<imsu> 한달간~
<imsu> 어  ~ 거기라는데요~
<imsu> 그리간데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한달간 무슨 연수를 해?
<imsu> 학교에서 보내준데요
<Seony> 한달이 무슨 연수야... 그냥 놀러오는거지
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그거 학교에서 보내주는거 다 이유가 있는 거야
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 내가 아는 사람이 여기서 한국 대학이랑 제휴해서 하와이대학교 연수 프로그램 계획 중인데,
<yemharc> 데본씽크 DB를 따로 백업할만한 방법이 없네요
<Seony> 한국 대학에서 그거 하는 이유가, 그거 보내면 정부에서 지원금 받는댄다
<imsu> 아하~ 내 세금이군 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 경상도 어디에 있는 대학교는 가라로 일처리하다가 교육부에 걸려서 지금 여기랑 쌩난리 부르스 추고있어
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 너무 어려운거만 한다~zz
<Seony> 암튼 한달짜리면 그냥 학교가서 어학연수만 하다 오겠네
<imsu> 네 그냥 기숙사 생활하고 그런가 봐요~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 그냥 데본 폴더 자체를 백업하면 되죠.
<imsu> 선물 사오라고 해야지~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 아, 그게 아니고... 드랍박스에 링크 걸어서 자동백업......정도를 생각하고 있었는데
<Seony> imsu: 솔직히 한달 한다고 영어가 느는것도 아니고, 그렇다고 여기 미국애들이 어섭쇼 하면서 말 걸어주는 것도 아니고...
<yemharc> 폴더 용량이 4GB가 넘었네요 (...)
<yemharc> 4.4G	DEVONthink 2/
<Seony> 아... 드랍박스... 아무래도 드랍박스로 하기는 좀 무리가 있죠. 데본씽크 생각없이 쓰다보면 디비 용량이 수십기가씩 나오거든요
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋ 암튼 뭐 학교에서 공짜로 보내주는거니까~ 좋죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 드랍박스 용량이 5.6기가이긴 한데, 그래도 거기다간 백업 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 처음에는 "뭐 얼마나 넣겠어" 했는데..........
<yemharc> 폴더들이 점점 사라져가요 (...)
<Seony> imsu: ㅋㅋ 커피나 한 봉지 사갖구 오라 그래
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럴까요?
<imsu> 그렇지 않아도 커피 다 떨어졌는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내려마시는 커피 말하는건데...
<Seony> 오 임수 커피 내려마셔?
<imsu> 커피 메이커요
<imsu> 가는건 사야하는데 고민 중이에요
<imsu> 지금 커피를 못 마시고 있음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 여기는 갈아져있는 것도 팔아
<Seony> 여기 사람들은 귀찮아서 직접 갈아마시는건 잘 안해.
<Seony> 왠만해서는 다 맛있거든
<imsu> 오~
<imsu> 하나 사오라고 해야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거기서 사면 비싼가요?
<Seony> 음... 아니 얼마 안하는데. 커피를 재배하는 지역인데 설마 비쌀 리가 있겠어
<imsu> 이히히
<imsu> 많이 사오라고 해야쥐 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Seony, 계신가요?
<Seony> 네
<JSTae76> 혹시 Freenode 채널 Quit 메시지를 설정하는 기능이 있나요?
<Seony> 그건 클라이언트에서 제공하는 기능 아닌가요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 그렇긴한데 다들 "전 이만 갑니다"이고 자신이 설정했다는것 조차 모르길래 그런 기능이 있어서 Seony님이 설정하신건가 했습니다.
<Seony> 아마 엑스챗 기본값일 거에요
<JSTae76> 킁..그런거였군요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, xCode CLI TOOLs를 다운받을 수 있는 비공식 미러를 알고계신가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. Xcode를 안써서 관심이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 거의 2시간째 겨우 50% 다운로드 되었네요ㅡㅡ
<JSTae76> 저번에는 잘 되었는데 말입니다..ㅠ
<JSTae76> 찾았습니다. Apple Developers Download에서 수동으로 다운로드가 가능하네요
<JSTae76> 5초컷..하하
<sungyo> 여기는 양주 여기는 양주, 현재 눈과의 사투가 마무리되었다. *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<JSTae76> 눈 부럽습니다ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ 눈치우고...밀고....퍼내고......
<sungyo> 추웠어요 ( - -) 몸도, 마음도..
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 역시 이럴땐 기분도 전환할겸 코딩이나~
<JSTae76> 자자, 이제 라즈곤님만 오시면됩니다
<JSTae76> 다크서클님도그렇고요
<JSTae76> 맥프레오자마자 셋팅끝내고 코딩 ㅡ.ㅡ
<sungyo> ^0^
<sungyo> 써니님한테 자랑하셨나요?맥 프레오라구욧ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아뇻ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 자랑하셨어야죳ㅋㅋㅋ 그분도 맥 러버이신데,
<JSTae76> Seony님은 내년에 맥프로 영입을 대기하시고있어요ㅠ
<sungyo> 역시 써니님이시군요.
<JSTae76> sungyo, 필명 추천 부탁드립니다ㅎ
<sungyo> NickName?
<sungyo> howbout Nick
<JSTae76> ?
<JSTae76> Nickname요ㅋㅋㅎ
<sungyo> or..... howbout.... Name <-- tht's very Unique.
<JSTae76> ...
<sungyo> Wht's ur name?
<sungyo> name
<sungyo> what?
<sungyo> name
<sungyo> ...
<JSTae76> SeongTae Jeong
<sungyo> my name is 'NAME' kkkkk
<Name> like this.
<Name> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 추하네요.
<SunGyo> 제가 중고딩대 쓰던 필명이 폴라리스 polaris
<SunGyo> 그거 중고등학교 내내 썼어요.
<SunGyo> 고2 전까지,
<JSTae76> 옹..
<SunGyo> 그러다가 바꾼게..   Exodus
<JSTae76> 전 좀 색다르게 하고픕니다
<SunGyo> 줄여서 '더스'라고도 불렸는데, 그때 다음 카페에 한 누나랑 친해졌다가...작년에 그 누나의 엄마가 저희 엄마한테 전화를 거는데,
<SunGyo> '거기 더스 어머님이시죠~~~~?!'
<SunGyo> 실화입니다. *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 저희 엄마는 아무것도 모른체 '아니요~ 선교 엄마에요~'
<SunGyo> 저랑 그 누나랑 배꼽을 뺐다죠.ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 그리고 지금 사용하는게 '하늘넘어'
<JSTae76> OL
<SunGyo> 아이디는 toheaven
<SunGyo> 주로 사용하는건 loscane인데,
<SunGyo> loscane -> lord's cane
<SunGyo> lord's cane에서 rd's 떼고,
<SunGyo> zzz
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 빈칸 없애고 -> loscane
<SunGyo> 근데 나 코딩 안하고 뭐하는거징;;;
<JSTae76> 심심한데 Ubuntu IRC Log를 뽑아주는 잉여잉여한 프로그램을 맹글어볼까나
<SunGyo> 천천히 생각해봐요. 그리고 어떤게 멋있을까보다는, 어떤게 자기 스스로를 잘 표현하는 것일까를 생각해보는 것도 좋을거같아요.
<JSTae76> 넹ㅎ
<SunGyo> 그리고 필명은 오래쓰다보면 귀찮아서 쓰던거 쓰는게 편해지더라구욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 킁..
<JSTae76> 오늘 밤 전 우분투 IRC 로그를 뽑아주는 초잉여 프로그램을 개발..아니 끄적여보겠습니다
<dalgona> 안녕하세요
<brandonnn> 안녕하세요
<dalgona> 아름다운 밤입니다-
<brandonnn> 네, 그렇네요. 눈도 오고, 비도 오고....
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> JSTae76_M은 저의 모바일 계정입니다.
<brandonnn> 안녕하세요.
<JSTae76> brandonnn: 안녕하세요
<dalgona> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> dalgona: 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 오늘따라 처음 뵙는 분이 2명씩이나..ㅎㅎ
<brandonnn> IRC를 오랜만에 써 보는게 많이 어색하군요.
<dalgona> 저는
<dalgona> 옛날부터 있었는데
<JSTae76> brandonnn: 자주 놀러오세요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> dalgona: 음..그러신가요
<dalgona> 잠수하느라 ;;;
<JSTae76> dalgona: 아ㅎㅎ
<dalgona> 일단 닉을 바꿨어요
<brandonnn> 호기심에 들어왔습니다.
<JSTae76> brandonnn: 한 10시 30분 넘어서 IRC 접속하시면 저가 항상 있을꺼에요 :)
<brandonnn> 아 그렇군요.
<JSTae76> brandonnn: razGon, SunGyo님을 비롯하여 말입니다..ㅎㅎ 몇일째 대화를 나누고 있어요 (궁금하시면 로그를 읽어보세요)
<brandonnn> 채팅 하는 것도 많이 어색하네요. 피씨통신 쓸때는 많이 했었는데....
<dalgona> 저도 이제 자주 낄 수 있을거에요 ㅎㅎ
<brandonnn> 네에...
<JSTae76> brandonnn, dalgona: 좋습니다 :)
<dalgona> 11월 8일을 기점으로 더이상 저를 막을 게 없거든요 ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> brandonnn, 나우? 하이텔? 천리안?
<brandonnn> 컴퓨터 오랫동안 안 하다가, 이제 다시 컴퓨터 공부 해 보려고 합니다. ^^; 그래서 생각난게 IRC예요.
<JSTae76> 아마 SunGyo님은 코딩하러 가실거고 razGon님은 애 돌보로 가셨을꺼라 확신합니다 :)
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<brandonnn> 나우누리랑 하이텔이요.
<SunGyo> 코딩하러 갔다하니 전문가인줄 알겠어요.
<JSTae76> SunGyo: 호랑이도 제 말하면 온다고^^
<SunGyo> 그러셨군요.^^
<dalgona> 전 지금까지 지뢰찾기 만들다가
<SunGyo> 어흥~
<JSTae76> SunGyo: 코딩은 막노동^^
<dalgona> 뇌가 지뢰가 될것같아서 잠시 쉬러 왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<brandonnn> :)
<JSTae76> SunGyo: 어흥은 제가 해야됩니다ㅋㅋ 왜냐면 범띠이기때문이죠 :)
<SunGyo> 헛, 그렇군요. 전 쥐라....( _ _)
<SunGyo> 전 하이텔이랑 유니텔 유저였습니다.
<brandonnn> 그렇군요. :)
<SunGyo> 인터넷 시대가 오고 pc통신같은 정겨움이 없어 항상 아쉬웠는데, irc로 오고는 그 시절로 돌아온 기분이에요.^^
<brandonnn> 안시코드로 7칸 앞으로 땡겨서 대화방에서 장난도 많이 치고 그랬던거 같아요.
<SunGyo> 반갑습니다. SunGyo라고 합니다. 포럼 아이디는 loscane이에요.
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 안시 - 참 오랜만에 듣는 단어에요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<brandonnn> 그러게요.
<brandonnn> 십년만에 다시 컴퓨터 공부 하려니까.... 머리가 아파오네요.
<brandonnn> 지금 백수거든요.
<SunGyo> 안시 쓰시고 하실정도이셨으면... 모뎀 몇케이시절부터 사용하신건가요?
<autowiz2012> 安씨
<brandonnn> :)
<brandonnn> 1994년 정도요
<SunGyo> JSTae76, 혹시 '모뎀'이라고 들어봤나욧?ㅋㅋㅋ
<dalgona> \e[
<dalgona> 아니... 내가 뭔짓을한거지
<SunGyo> 제가 컴퓨터 처음 산게 그때인데, 그러시면 14k이셨나요?
<JSTae76> SunGyo: 부팅 삐~ 인터넷 접속 삐~
<brandonnn> 매직스테이션?
<SunGyo> 예^0^
<brandonnn> 9600
<SunGyo> 486이요.
<brandonnn> 네...
<SunGyo> 저보다 훨씬 연배가 높으시네요.
<SunGyo> 전 14였거든요.
<brandonnn> 아닐꺼예요. 비슷해요 그때 국딩
<JSTae76> 저는 아주 특별하지 않는 이상 여기서 막내 +_+
<brandonnn> 아...그렇군요.
<SunGyo> 처음 시작한게요, ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 제가 94년도가 국딩 4학년.
<SunGyo> JSTae76,  혹시 국민학교라고 들어봤나욧?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<brandonnn> :)
<SunGyo> 자꾸 놀려 미안해요 ;)
<JSTae76> SunGyo: 괜찮아요 :)
<JSTae76> 슬슬 해상도를 3840 * 2400으로 변경하고 코딩아니.. 끄적대볼까^^
<dalgona> 헐..
<dalgona> JSTae76 << 어떤 모니터 쓰세요 ㄷㄷ
<JSTae76> dalgona: 노트북인데엷ㅎㅎ
<brandonnn> 모니터 두개 쓰시나요?
<dalgona> 가상 해상도인가요;;
<autowiz2012> 1920x1200 * 4
<autowiz2012> ?
<SunGyo> brandonnn, DOS사용하신 경험이 있으시면 리눅스에서 터미널 조작하시는데 익숙하시겠어요.
<JSTae76> 물리해상도까진 아니에요
<JSTae76> 비율값을 조정해서 해상도를 높이는거죠
<JSTae76> 실행한게 많아서 ㅜㅜ
<brandonnn> 머드 게임에 빠져서, 슬렉웨어 깔아서 친구들이랑 했었죠.
<brandonnn> 둘이서~
<SunGyo> 아, 머드게임.
<SunGyo> 와. 슬렉웨어를 경험하신 분이시면 제가 감이 말붙일 분이 아니시네요.
<brandonnn> 아니예요, 지금은 아무 것도 몰라요.
<JSTae76> SunGyo님이 긴장을 타시기 시작하는건가..ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 그렇게 6개월만 조작하시면 곧 날라다니실껄요?
<brandonnn> 제가 사는 곳 근처에 BBS 개발하는 분이 계셔서 많이 놀러가고 그랬어요.
<SunGyo> JSTae76, 어차피 전 리눅서로 출발하지 않았자나욧....ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> SunGyo: 그렇게치면 저돗..ㅋㅋㅋ
<brandonnn> 저는 아무것도 모르는 백지 상태입니다.
<JSTae76> SunGyo: 어렸을때 도스책이 그렇게 재밌었다죠^^
<dalgona> 아ㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> bandonnn, 아무리 그래도 사람 '손'은 못속이더라구요....( _ _)
<JSTae76> 아마도 "반가워 도스야"로 추정되는..
<brandonnn> 다만 이제 다시 시작하려 합니다. :)
<dalgona> 도스책, PC통신 가이드, 윈도3.1,
<dalgona> 지금 읽어도 나름대로 재밌을텐데.. 작년에 엄마가 다 버려버린ㅠㅠ
<brandonnn> 저는 초보나 다름 없으니, 많이 좀 가르쳐 주세요.
<JSTae76> brandonnn: 저도 많이 부족하지는 되는데까진 도와드리겠습니다 :)
<dalgona> 저는 할 수 있는 만큼 돕겠습니다 (__)
<brandonnn> 감사합니다. 여러분~!
<dalgona> 히힣
<SunGyo> 저는 리눅서도 아니였고, ,cli를 조작한건 '도스'가 다인데, 처음 리눅스로 넘어오고는 터미널 만지작 거려볼려고 할때  dos 조작 경험이 도움이 크더라구요.
<brandonnn> 그렇군요.
<dalgona> 정말요?? ㄷㄷ
<SunGyo> 그때 알았어요. 사람이 '손'은 못속인다는 사실을요.ㅋㅋ
<brandonnn> :)
<dalgona> 저는 초등학교 때 cmd 좀 다룬다고 소문난 사람이었는데;
<SunGyo> 오오.
<brandonnn> 우와~
<dalgona> 우분투 깔고 터미널에서 파일 복사도 못했어요 ㅠ
<SunGyo> 혹시 copy에 옵션 막 붙이고 그러셨던거 아닌가요?
<SunGyo> arj cmd로 좀 만져주고...ㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 저는 지금도 그시절을 못잊어요..그때 처음 만난 누님들...( " ")
<brandonnn> 오랜만에 듣는 압축실행 파일 이름이네요.
<dalgona> 그 정도까진 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<brandonnn> RAR이랑 ZIP은 살아 남았네요.
<SunGyo> 그러게요.
<SunGyo> 진짜 어디에 그시절 누님들 자료가 모여있따면 정말 반가울텐데, 그시절 자료들은 더이상 못찾겠더라구요.
<brandonnn> 그렇죠....
<JSTae76> 어렸을때 C:\Windows\System32\ 폴더에 있는 파일을 하나하나 실행시키고 삭제시켜본 기억이 가물가물나에요
<brandonnn> 그래도 포켓도스나 도스박스가 있으니.... 윈도우 3.1은 돌릴 수 있을꺼 같아요.
<dalgona> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> brandonnn: 몇달전에 Windows 시리즈 다 돌려봤어요
<SunGyo> 우와.ㅡ,.ㅡ 그런 엄청난 도전을....
<JSTae76> SunGyo: 향수
<brandonnn> 그걸 해 보는 사람이 있었군요.
<SunGyo> 혹시 그시절 누님들을 데리고 계신 분 안계신가요. ㅡㅡ/
<dalgona> 개체 포장기 다루실 줄 아세요?? ㅋㅋ
<brandonnn> 바로 JSTae76 님
<brandonnn> -_-;;;
<SunGyo> 개체포장기 <-- 이건 혹시 새로나온 '포장기기'인가요?
<dalgona> system32에 있는 프로그램인데
<dalgona> 뭔가 있어보이면서도 쓸데가 있나 하는 프로그램...
<dalgona> 유물...
<brandonnn> ;)
<brandonnn> 혹시 dd-wrt 쓰시는 분 계세요?
<JSTae76> 아아..서버 삽질 기차니즘
<dalgona> 그게 뭐죠ㅠ
<JSTae76> dalgona: 서버 관리요ㅎ
<brandonnn> 공유기에 리눅스 기반 펌웨어 올려서 쓰는 거요.
<JSTae76> 아
<dalgona> 아.....
<JSTae76> 이런;'
<brandonnn> 인터넷 전화 때문에, VPN client를 쓰고, 있는데 VPN Server랑 동시에 사용 가능한지 알고 싶어요.
<brandonnn> 리눅스에서 VPN client/server program 이 있을 텐데, 어떤 프로그램을 사용해야 하는지 모르겠어요.
<JSTae76> 귀차니즘도 슬슬 병입니다.. 이 나이에 귀차니즘이라니;;
<brandonnn> -_-;;;; 죄송합니다. 난데 없는 질문을 해서요.
<SunGyo> 혹시 우분투 쓰시나요?
<SunGyo> 아, 저 순간 vnc생각하고 있었네요.
<brandonnn> 아니오, dd-wrt는 공유기에서 쓰고.
<dalgona> VPN은 Virtual Private Network의 약자라는 것밖에 아는게 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<brandonnn> 리눅스 에서 VPN client랑 server를 동시에 사용하고 싶어요. dd-wrt에서 동시에 안되기에....
<brandonnn> centos면 레드헷 계열인가요?
<JSTae76> 2012년 12월 06일 목요일입니다 :)
<brandonnn> 우분투면 데비안의 자손인가요?
<JSTae76> 우분투는 데비안 파생, CentOS는 레드햇 파생입니다
<brandonnn> 그렇군요.
<brandonnn> 파생이란 말은 형제라는 뜻인가요?
<JSTae76> 데비안에서 나왔다는겁니다. 형제라도 하긴 뭐하네요
<dalgona> fork...라고 해야하나
<JSTae76> 포크가 어울리네요
<dalgona> 하암... 굿모닝입니다
<JSTae76> 어쨋든 우분투는 데비안을 기반으로 하는 운영체제입니다
<brandonnn> 레드헷과 페도라는 형제인 것 같고, CentOS는 레드헷과 쌍둥이(복제) 인거 같아요.
<brandonnn> 좋은 새벽입니다!
<JSTae76> CentOS는 RHEL의 소스코드를 그대로 가져다 빌드한겁니다.
<JSTae76> RHEL을 구매하면 소스코드를 주거든요.. (소유자 여기 있습니다)
<brandonnn> 그렇군요. 그래서 많은 사람들이 그런말을 했군요.
<brandonnn> 아.... 그렇군요.
<brandonnn> 레드헷 구매 하려면, 얼마나 지불 해야 하나요?
<JSTae76> 상표 분쟁을 위해서 이름만 변경되었을뿐입니다.. 그래서 오늘날 많은 서버들이 CentOS에 의해 가동되고 있는겁니다.
<JSTae76> brandonnn: 상상 그 이상..
<dalgona>  /* http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/12.10/gldt1210.png */
<brandonnn> :)
<brandonnn> 계보가 참 흥미롭군요. 링크 감사합니다.
<dalgona> 태초에는 데비안, 슬랙웨어, 레드햇 세가지밖에 없었네요 ㅎㅎ
<dalgona> 눈에 띄는게
<JSTae76> RHEL 4소켓에 30 LPARs 기준 8000달러정도
<SunGyo> 전 코딩좀....
<brandonnn> 실례합니다만, JSTae76님은 엔지니어 이신가요?
<JSTae76> 학생입니다만..ㅠㅠㅠ
<brandonnn> 즐거운 코딩 되시기 바랍니다!
<JSTae76> SunGyo: 갓다오세요~
<JSTae76> 고입시험을 앞두고있는 학생에게 엔지니어라니..흐흐흐규ㅠ
<brandonnn> 그렇군요.
<brandonnn> 미안합니다. 말하는거 보니, 성숙하게 느껴져서 ^^;
<dalgona> 오오
<dalgona> 대단하네요;;
<JSTae76> 괜찮아요.. 그런 말 자주 들어요 :(
<dalgona> 전 이제 수능끝났는데 이정도...
<JSTae76> 외관상의 모습은 초등학교 5학년인데 말입니다;;;;;
<brandonnn> ^^;;;;;;
<dalgona> 우리 동네에선 제가 제일 컴퓨터에 흥미가 많은 사람이었는데ㅂ
<dalgona> 역시 세상은 넓네요
<brandonnn> 그렇죠.
<brandonnn> 나중에 군대에 가겠지만.....
<dalgona> 조금만 늦게 태어났으면ㅠ
<brandonnn> 전산병 지원하는 것도 괜찮을 듯합니다.
<brandonnn> 아니면, 카츄샤 라도....
<JSTae76> 카츄사..ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 전산병이 지원하는 방식이였던가요?
<brandonnn> 가보면, 실력자들이 많죠. 배울것도 많고요.
<brandonnn> 캬츄사 > 전산병 추천합니다.
<brandonnn> 야근의 고통을 이겨낼 자신이 있으시다면, 전산병도 괜찮아요.
<JSTae76> brandonnn: 킁.. 그 정도는 괜찮아요
<JSTae76> 지금 전 사실상 야근이라..ㅋㅋ
<brandonnn> 전 야근이 싫어요. ^^;
<JSTae76> 잘 가동되던 서버의 시스템 로드가 급격히 상승하더니만 꽦
<JSTae76> 이거 IDC 방문해야할삘이라 ㅡㅡ
<brandonnn> IRC에 오랜만이라 닉네임 어떻게 등록하는지 좀 알려 주시겠어요?
<brandonnn> 다른 방에 방문 하려 해도, 발언권이 없네요.
<brandonnn> 너무 오랜만이라, 어떻게 하지는 다 까먹었네요.
<brandonnn> 하는지*
<JSTae76> msg NickServ register 이메일 주소 비밀번호
<JSTae76> 엿던가..
<JSTae76> 로그인은 msg NickServ identify 비밀번호입니다
<brandonnn> 감사합니다.
<JSTae76> 배고프네요 :(
<brandonnn> 다행이도 dd-wrt 채팅방이 있군요.
<brandonnn> 닉네임을 등록하려면 고정닉을 정해야 하는게 고민중입니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요. 시스템에 문제가 있어서 재부팅했습니다는 발열ㅠㅠ
<brandonn> T.T
<brandonn> 이메일이랑 비빌번호랑 반대이군요.
<JSTae76> 시스템 온도가 백도를 넘나들어서ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> brandonn: 헉.. 죄송합니다 (__)
 * dalgona is back
<brandonn> 괜찮습니다.
<brandonn> 도움말을 어떻게 보는 거죠?
<JSTae76> 전 인터넷에 검색을 해서말입니다
<brandonn> 이제 IRC명령어부터 하나씩 배워야 겠습니다.
<JSTae76> 오늘은 안타깝게 DarkCircle, razGon님을 뵙지 못하는군요ㅠㅠ
<SunGyo> 명령어 --help
<SunGyo> 저건 간단 매뉴얼이구요.
<SunGyo> man 명령어
<SunGyo> 이건 자세한 매뉴얼이에요.
<brandonn> 감사합니다.
<JSTae76> 저가 이 채팅방에 입장하고나서 여러분이랑 대화한 갯수가 241개입니다
<brandonn> 그렇군요, 어떻게 세셨나요?
<JSTae76> 하나하나..
<JSTae76> 는 농담이고요 유저 목록중에 JSTae76_M 보이시나요?
<brandonn> 아....
<brandonn> 모바일 단말기는 안드로이드?
<JSTae76> 저 녀석이 제 폰인데 로깅이되어서알아요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 네
<brandonn> 그렇군요.
<brandonn> 닉네임 등록 했습니다.
<brandonn> 그럼 언제나, 여기에 스마트폰으로 상주하시겠네요?
<JSTae76> 밤에만요
<brandonn> 아...그렇군요.
<brandonn> 외국 채널 방은 언제 사람들이 활동하죠?
<SunGyo> brandonn, 접속자들 로케이션이 제각각이여서 주로 모여있는 국가 밑 지역 사람들이 활성화될 시간대에 활성화되는거 같더라구요. 그리고 우리보다도..훨씬더 많은 분들이 접속한체로 잠수타고 계시더라구요.
<JSTae76> 그 때 그 때 달라요
<SunGyo> 중국분도 있고, 미국, 영국....뭐 다양해보이더라구요.
<brandonn> dd-wrt방에 다 자요.
<SunGyo> 소리치고 한참 있어야 할꺼에요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 아님 정말 자나?
<brandonn> :)
<brandonn> 일하시겠죠....지구 반대편에선요
<brandonn> ^__^
<brandonn> 전 꿈나라로 이만 갈게요. 급격히 피곤이 몰려 옵니다. 좋은 밤 되세요.
<SunGyo> 내일 또 오세요.^^
<JSTae76> 안녕히주무세요 :)
<JSTae76> 오늘 뵙겠습니다 :)
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<dalgona> 'ㅁ'
<JSTae76> 배고프네요ㅠㅠ
<dalgona> 모두 안녕히 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2012> 안녕히 가세요...
<SunGyo> 쉬세요.^^
<SunGyo> 오오, 영화 어거스트러쉬한다. 봐야징 *-*
<autowiz2012> 우연히 TV 에서 보고 잼나서 다시 한번 더 봤던 영화군요
<SunGyo> 한땐 그 영화를 보며 음악의 꿈을 놓지 않던 시절이 있었거든요.ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 지금은 음표 그리는 일보다 코딩하는 일이 더 재미있어졌지만요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2012> 저는 서버 만지는게 이제 지겨워 졌버렸네요... 뭔가 다른 재미꺼리를 찾아야 할듯 합니다.
<SunGyo> 혹시 에버노트 쓰세요?
 * dalgona goes to bed.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<cai_> 어서오세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<cai_> 오랜만에 블로그 글 쓰려니 힘드네요 ㅡ_ㅡ
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋ.. 거의 4달에 한번꼴로 포스팅을 하니..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 3달...
<Seony> 아 4달...
<Seony> 저도 뭐 거의 마찬가지에요...
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘도 웃음 가득한 하루 되세요 ^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> Seony님 안녕하세요 ^^
<cai_> nyu!
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요...
<razGon_web> 여기 광주도 눈이 많이 왔습니다.
<cai_> 한국엔 눈이 꽤 온것 같던데 다들 잘 지내시는지요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 늦잠자고 헐...
<razGon_web> 무기력에... 오늘 일하기 싫은 날이네요..ㅠㅠ
<cai_> 이제 곧 한국가는데 ㅜ.ㅜ 많이 안추웠음 좋겠네요..
<Seony> 오... 한국 가시는군요...
<cai_> 넵 ㅎㅎ 한 2주반정도 가족보러 다녀오려구요
<Seony> 저는 이 섬구석을 벗어나려면 최하 2년은 더 있어야할 것 같네요...
<cai_> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz2012> 지금 서울 체감기온 섭시 -11 도 라는군요
<cai_> ㄷㄷ...
<autowiz2012> 실제 온도는 -2 정도라고 알고 있습니당.
<cai_> 여긴 요즘 날씨가 넘 좋았어요 한 이틀..
<cai_> 막 20도까지 올라가고
<cai_> 집밖에 안나갔다는게 함정이지만..
<Seony> 어제 눈 온것 때문에 길이 밀리거나 하진 않았나보네요...
<autowiz2012> 조금 정체되는 정도 인거 같습니다. 적어도 서울은 . 다른 지방은 아직 잘 모르겠네요.
<razGon_web> 서울은 어제 낮부터 와서 방비가 되었는데.
<razGon_web> 광주는 눈으로 인한 문제 별루 없어서 오는길이 다 눈판이였습니다. 단, 빙판은 안될거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 낮최고 기온이 영상.
<razGon_web> 날씨 보니 낮최고기온 5도, 최저 영하1도. 체감 -3도 입니다.
<razGon_web> 확실히 여기가 따뜻하다고 느낀게 영상으로 올라가는 게 다음주초까지 광주는 4-8도까지 최고온도가 올라가는데, 서울만 하더라도 최고 기온이 -3,-1도 하는군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/smallgroup00/1454881
<razGon_web> 중국산 안드로이드 9인치 패드 -레티나, 쿼드코어... 가격은 1299위안.[약22만원]
<razGon_web> 이정도 금액이면 배송비와 관세하면 얼마나 나올까요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-06
<Seony> 중국이면 아마 컴퓨터 관련제품에 대한 관세 면제가 안되어있을 거에요...
<samahui> 현제 서울 온도 -9.7
<samahui> 아침에 -11도였다는군요
<samahui> 어쩐지 출근길이 춥더리나...
<autowiz2012> 서울 기온 -2도는 제가 잘 못 읽은 거군요 , 하루 최고 기온이 영하2도 네요.
<razGon_web> 15만원까지 면세입니다.
<Seony> 근데 22만원이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그게 함정입니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 한 30만원까지 나올까요?
<samahui> 15만원으로다가 영수증 끊어달라케요 ㅋ 여기는 탈세의 현장!
<Seony> 보내는 쪽에서 15만원이라고 하고서 보내면 되는 꼼수가 있긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2012> 국제특송이면 배송비만 약 10~12만원 + 관세 5~8만원?
<autowiz2012> 관세는 잘 몰라서
<samahui> 거의 두배로 주고 구입하게 되는 건가요?
<samahui> 공동구매를 노려보심이... 안되면 모아서 1/n으로 배송비라도 줄이는 방법을 찾아보시는게 났겠네요
<autowiz2012> 배송비를 좀 줄이는 방법은 있을수도 있지만 뭐 기기 가격마다 다른데 통상 두배 가까이가 되는거 같더군요.
<samahui> 아니면... 역시 탈세의 방법으로다가... 15만원짜리 영수증 끊어달라케요 ㅋ
<autowiz2012> 중국에 아시는분 있으시면
<autowiz2012> 포장 한번 뜯었다가 , 중고라고 쓰던거라고 , 선물이라고 보내면 관세 면제 될지도...
<Seony> 중고든 새거든 상관없이, 물건의 가치가 얼마냐에 따라 관세를 책정하거든요..
<Seony> 그러니까, 새거라고 해도 보내는 가격을 15만원 미만으로 맞추면 되긴하는데, 대신 도중에 분실이나 파손이 생겼을 때, 딱 15만원이라는 가격 한도 내에서만 보상이 되니까 그게 또 문제가 되긴 하죠...
<razGon_web> 흠.. 그러면 중국에 있는 이모부께 부탁드려야 겠습니다. 조금 죄송스럽더라도요.ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 물건이 좋다고 어느정도 검증이 된 후에 사시는 게 어떠세요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 당근이죠.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저 회사가 스펙은 좋게 나오게 하는데 문제는 펌웨어가 강아지판인 곳이라서요.ㅎ
<samahui> 안드로이드면 루팅하시면 되죠.
<samahui> 근데... 레티나라면 그에 맞게 만들어진 어플이 아니라면 오히려 화질이 나빠보이지 않을까요???
<samahui> 무지막지하게 확대해서 보여주는 식으로 화면에 가득차게 표현될텐데... 흠...
<samahui> 한번 보고 싶네요. 개발자 입장에서 ...
<samahui> 저도 하나 빌붙어서 구매해 볼까요? ^^;;
<razGon_web> 어짜피 저는 pdf로 책보고 하는 것으로 쓰려는게 대부분이라서요
<samahui> 아! 그럼 괜찮겠네요
<razGon_web> 기다려 보세요. samahui 님을 위한 패드 준비되어 잇습니다.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 위험한 냄세가 나는데요... 뭔가... ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/index.php?mid=kpugfreeboard&page=3&document_srl=1451365
<razGon_web> 패드가격을 배송비와 관세 다해서 85달러 미만에 공구하시려는 분이 있습니다. 코어가 싱글코어라는 것 외에는 문제는 없습니다.
<samahui> 아! 이건 알고 있습니다만
<razGon_web> 아.ㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안되요 이제 더이상의 패드는
<samahui> 미니 겨우 물리치고 있습니다
<razGon_web> 10만원안되는 패드.ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일해야 겠어요. 또다시 두근거리는 가슴 진정시키기 위해서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 수고하세요.
<razGon_web> 8인치짜리 쿼드도 나오는데...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Len0k: 안녕하세요? 오래간만입니다.
<samahui> 패드를 머리속에서 지우려 열심히 일했더니 일이 평소보다 훨씬 빠르게 잘되는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 점심 시간 다되어 가네요.
<samahui> 즐겁고 풍족한 점심 되세요 ^^
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<cai_> 안녕하세요
<Markers> drake님 안계시는구나
<Markers> 머엉...
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 연말이라 그런지 뭔가 어수선하면서 할 일도 많군요.
<sungyo> 콘솔을 띄우려고 하면 자꾸 로우그래픽스가 뜨면서 넘어가질 못하네요.
<astralboy> 부트스트랩은 개발자의 축복이네요... 데모페이지 만들때도 부트스트랩 이용하니깐 뭔가 있어보여요
<dalgona> 안녕하세요-
<astralboy> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 안뇽하세요~~우
<razGon_Xch> 안녕~? 나는~~ 곤이라고해~~ㅎ
<sungyo> 저런,
<sungyo> 다른 회원님들이 안놀아주셨군요...!! 혼자놀기를 하시다뇨 ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 오늘이 좀 그런날이에요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 뭔가 일진 꼬인날.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 환자중 한명이 꼬장이라도 피웠나요?
<sungyo> 이전에는 티비쇼핑몰에서 호스트가 나와서 "여러분 놀라지 마십쇼~"라는 멘트로 시작했는데, 이제는 호스트가 "여러분 놀라십쇼~"로 시작하네요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 샤워하고 왔습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 혼자놀기 진수.ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 써니님 주무시러 갔나봐요.
<sungyo> razGon_Xch, 혹시 책 좋아하세요?
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, 책은 별루요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그냥저냥.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 피자와서 피자 먹으러 갑니다. 쓩~~~
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅜ 핏자~
<sungyo> 성태군이 18일 모의고사까지 아얄씨 안들어오고 공부하겠다네요. ㅋㅋ
<dalgona> 호롤롤롤.....
<sungyo> 앗, 달고나님이시다.
<dalgona> 안녕하세요-
<dalgona> 호롤롤로로....
<sungyo> 너브죽~
<sungyo> 하이퍼링크 클릭시 post값이 전달되게 하려면 어떻게 해줘야할까요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 모두가 하이퍼링크로 표시되어져 있는데 혼자 sumit 단추로 뜨니 폼이 좀 안나는걸요. ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 눈이 오니 티비에서 자동차들이 다들 '니드포스피드'를 하네요. 드리프트 하고 난리 났어요.
<sungyo> wasikevin, 너브죽~
<wasikevin> sungyo, hi
<sungyo> 기호 5번깨서 제대로 된 경재민주화를 위해 재벌을 '해체'해서 나눠주겠다고 하시네요.
<JSTae76> 출근요~
<sungyo> 공부해야죠.ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 공부 끝ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그냥 잘라했는데 이것도 중독ㅡㅡ
<sungyo> 그래서 하기 싫을땐 걍 부담없이 들어오지 말아야 해요.ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 킁..라즈곤님 실종ㅠ
<sungyo> 오늘 컨디션이 안좋으시더라구요.
<JSTae76> 헉ㅜ
<JSTae76> 킁.. 이 어색한 분위기는 뭔가요
<sungyo> 코딩중이라;;
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 버그좀 잡았어요.
<sungyo> 오늘은 아무도없어요.
<autowiz_> 오늘 은 하루종일 iis + tomcat , mysql 이랑 놀았네요...
<sungyo> 톰켓은 어디다가 써요?
<autowiz_> 대학교 홈페이지 돌리는데 많이 쓰지요
<autowiz_> 실컷 jsp 로 만들어놓고 , iis 도 같이 써야한다고 하니 둘이 같이 쓰는수 밖에요
<dalgona> jfsheamfncj4
<dalgona> annyeonghaseyo
<dalgona> oh my keyboard goes bad :(
<JSTae76> Hello dalgonq
<dalgona> i'm programming the Minesweeper game now
<dalgona> lol
<JSTae76> Lol
<JSTae76> Hey,dalgona restart ibus or nabi system
<dalgona> i'll try
<dalgona> 아아아
<dalgona> 호롤롤로로
<dalgona> JSTae76 << 오 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 다행입니다ㅎ
<dalgona> x를 껐다가 켰어요 그냥;;
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<JSTae76> 오오
<JSTae76> 컨디션이안좋으시더니괜찮으신가요?
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 안좋아요.
<razGon_Xch> 그래도 괜찮습니다.
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 혹시 호스팅하고 있나요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 해본경험있죠?
<JSTae76> 네?호스팅이라뇨?
<JSTae76> 받아본거요?
<JSTae76> 받아본적은있습니다
<razGon_Xch> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.Cl4ZCo&id=21456664022&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id
<razGon_Xch> 아... 서버직접 굴려보신적있으세요?
<JSTae76> 제 서버가 IDC가 잇어엷ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아..
<razGon_Xch> 그전에 컴으로 돌리는거요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> IDC말고.
<JSTae76> 홈서버해봤어요
<razGon_Xch> 100명동접자인데. 뻗을 정도면 어느정도의 사양인지요?
<razGon_Xch> 보통제가 알기로는 펜티엄4정도에 램이 2-3기가면 충분한것으로 알고 있습니다만,
<razGon_Xch> 그나저나 제가 위에 올린 링크.
<razGon_Xch> 뉴아이패드랑 비슷한 사양. 가격은 22.5천원= 1299위안.
<JSTae76> 구지 사양을 말씀하시려니 그렇네요
<sungyo> 으음, 펜4 전기세 많이먹지 않을까요?
<razGon_Xch> 사양상요.
<sungyo> 전 겁나서 amd 돌리고 있었거든요.
<JSTae76> 회선도 고려해주셔야되요
<JSTae76> Amd는
<JSTae76> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_Xch> 물론 저런 경우라면 코어수늘리는 방법을 쓰면 되겟죠.ㅎ
<sungyo> 그런데 메인보드에  sata가 꼽히질 않아 확장성이 영~!
<razGon_Xch> 회선은 대학교 회선이라고 하더군요.
<razGon_Xch> AMD에 사타 몇개까지 지원되나요?
<razGon_Xch> 저도 지금은 홈서버로 작동되는데요.
<sungyo> 제껀 안꼽혀요ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 펜4올라가있는 메인보드엔 꼽히는데, 계산해보니 와트수가 쫌 차이가 나더라구요.
<sungyo> 30~40?
<razGon_Xch> 크기가 노트북보다 조금 큰정도. AMD E-350
<sungyo> 걍 펜4로 이전해서 구성해버리까.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<JSTae76> 램 8G면 동접 600정도 일듯합니다
<razGon_Xch> 아.
<sungyo> 원래 백업용서버였는데 접때부터 작동이 안되길래 걍 죽여버렸어요.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<JSTae76> OS랑 데몬이 2-3기가 먹고 클라가 10잡는걸로기준으로합니다
<sungyo> 지금 데이타서버가 single 하드에 non백업으로 달린지 한달이 되가는데.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<razGon_Xch> 혹시 남는 노트북용하드 있으신분?
<sungyo> 뻑난게 하나 있긴 하네요.ㅡㅡ a
<razGon_Xch> 제가 처리해드리죠. 고장난거 빼고요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 헉..ㅇ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 저도 하나 잇어서.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> jasonjang, Hello!
<sungyo> jason*, 너브죽~
<jasonjang> Aloha! All~
<sungyo> 성함이 멋있으시네요! 장자손.
<razGon_Xch> long time no see. MAN~~!
<jasonjang> 치즈 맛있게 잡솹? ㅎㅎㅎ 옙
<sungyo> 아, 이분 한국어 안되시나요?
<razGon_Xch> 재이슨 장.
<jasonjang> 대거든욧?! 버럭 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 동접 계산은 스트레스 툴로 확인해보세요
<razGon_Xch> 아..
<razGon_Xch> 그런게 있군요.
<sungyo> 장자손이 더 emotinal한걸요.
<JSTae76> 한국어 못한다니 archpower님이 생각납니다ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그분은 arch매니아신가봐요.
<JSTae76> 그 때 진짜 당황했어요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그런가요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 큰일났습니다..벌써 레티나 디스플레이에 적응했어요
<JSTae76> 동생컴퓨터 포맷하려는데 엄청 뿌옇게보입니다
<jasonjang> =제이슨 장=제순 장=재준 장 ..............인테 페쓰북 (우분투 포럼에  어떤 넘은 저보고) ㅋㅋㅋ 손자 장 >> 손짜장 이라고...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 통과! ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 큰일났어요흐흑ㅠ
<sungyo> '-' 그럼 저처럼 버리는 데탑에 구형 모니터로 구성된 환경에선 못지내시겠군요.
<JSTae76> 레티나쓴지하루밖에안됫는데
<JSTae76> 내년초에 몇일간 콘솔봐야합니다ㅋㅋ큰일
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 내년에 서버를 Windows Sever 2012 내지 센토스로 갈아탈려는 야망을 품고있어서ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eeTj5qMGTAI
<razGon_Xch> 대단한 미국, 아니 구글이군요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 오바마와 같이 인터뷰
<razGon_Xch> 우리나라도 저런거 햇으면 좋겠는데.
<razGon_Xch> 안철수엿으면 햇을듯.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그네공주는 안하실듯.
<razGon_Xch> 수첩에 없는것을 물어 볼듯.
<JSTae76> 년초에 IDC 방문하려니 걱정이 앞섭니다ㅠ
<JSTae76> 수첩공주ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 미성년자에게 정치이야기를..크흑ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> (난 뭐라는거지)
<JSTae76> 라즈곤님
<JSTae76> 1인 기업에 대해서 어떻게 생각하세요?
<JSTae76> 물론 IT 계열의 1인 기업말입니다
<razGon_Xch> 저는 좋게 생각합니다.
<jasonjang> 저는...it 계열의 1인 기업에 대해서
<jasonjang> 앉아서 생각합니다.
<JSTae76> 전 3D로 생각하는걸요
<JSTae76> 라즈곤님, 어떤면에서 좋게 생각하시는건가요?
<razGon_Xch> 왜냐면 앞으로의 성향은 상당히 개인주의 적으로 진행될 것이고 그렇다면 대박치는 건 없을 겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇다면 그것에 대응하는 능력이나 결정이 상당히 기민해야 됩니다.
<sungyo> 웹 페이지에 단추하나달았을뿐인데 왜 이리 쾌감이 밀려올까요.
<razGon_Xch> 큰회사는 수직적인 구조로는 순발력이 없습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 웹페이지 알려주세요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 잠시만요,
<JSTae76> 그렇군요..
<razGon_Xch> 그런부분에서 반대로 일부의 맞는 사람에 맞게 맞춰주는 것이 주요할 겁니다.
<JSTae76> 사실 창업을 생각해왔던지라..
<razGon_Xch> 하지만, 그렇게 되기위해서는 여러가지 경우를 생각해야 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 시장에서 진료를 하는데요. 2012년인데 1970년에 사시는 분들이 많습니다.
<JSTae76> 네
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76군이 생각하는 창업을 하고 하는 일을 잘했는데. 심한 트집잡고 돈을 후려쳐서 주거나 아니면 돈을 안주고 떼먹는 경우도 다반사입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 스포츠에서 반칙은 잘 잡히는 편이지만, 실생활은 반칙을 난무해도 안잡히는 경우가 더욱더 많습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 결국은 1인 기업이 활성화 되기 위해서는 그 1인을 보호해주는 법령이나 문화가 받쳐주어야 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 어느쪽으로 창업을 생각하는지요?
<JSTae76> 그냥 생각만하고있어요..IT계열의
<JSTae76> 아이템이필요하겠지만
<JSTae76> 일종의 클라우드 서비스일겁니다
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 창업하면 안됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 좀더 명확하고 확실한 디자인까지 생각한 구조까지 설계해놓아야 합니다.
<JSTae76> 당연하죠
<JSTae76> 오든
<JSTae76> 모든 준비가 끝났을때 창업을해야죠
<JSTae76> 무대뽀로하면 ㅡ.ㅡ
<sungyo> loscane.iptime.org:1234/
<sungyo> http://loscane.iptime.org:1234/tomboy
<sungyo> 두번째꺼요.
<JSTae76> 역시ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 프레임만 만드신건가요?
<sungyo> 예, 일단 에딧해서 저장하면 데이타 넘어가는것까지만 해놨구요.
<sungyo> 이제 넘어온 데이타 파일로 저장하고, 다시 xml로 파싱해서, meta데이타 맞춰서 수정해주고 저장하는것까지 해줘야해요.
<sungyo> 그러면 일단 톰보이를 웹으로 구현하는건 성공할거 같네요.
<sungyo> lol
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 저는 그냥 단순하게 블로그만 할것만 생각햇는데...
<razGon_Xch> 대단하십니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 워드프레스나 배우고.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 혹시 에버노트 쓰세요?
<sungyo> 저건, 제가 쓸려고 만들고 있었어요.^^;;;
<sungyo> 여기까지오는것도 정말 가능할까? 했는데, 하나씩 하나씩 해보니..되네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 에버노트 씁니다만, 저는 구글드라이버가 더 제성향에 맞스빈다. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 한가지 더 충고하자면 좋은 아이디어만으로는 안됩니다.
<JSTae76> 그렇다면요?
<razGon_Xch> 좋은 협상력과 그리고 법적인 장치. 그런것이 중요합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 잡스는 일반적으로 사람들이 필요로 하는 것을 알고 그것을 맞춰낸 능력을 가진사람입니다.
<JSTae76> 킁..그렇군요
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 기술력은 거의 없었다고 봐ㅇ야죠.
<JSTae76> 조언 감사합니다
<JSTae76> 유명 경영자의 자서전이라도 사서 읽어봐야겠습니디ㅡ
<JSTae76> (이래서 카드번호는 외우면안되ㅠㅠ)
<razGon_Xch> 잡스는 자신을 지키는 법적인 장치가 없어서 창업주임에도 불구하고 10년만에 쫓겨나죠.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 다시 왕으로 등극을 했지만요.
<JSTae76> 대리경영자가 이사회에서 보내고 픽사가 잘되고 애플은 망해가자 연봉 일달러를 제시하고 다시..
<razGon_Xch> 빌게이츠의 예를 들자면 IBM에 쓰이는 OS를 그냥 다른 곳에서 받아서 팔았는데. 10배인가 불려서 팔앗죠.
<JSTae76> 대리경영자가 콜라사장이엿던가..기억이가물가물
<razGon_Xch> 예 제가 알기도 그래요.
<razGon_Xch> 연봉일달러는 잡스가 제시한 걸겁니다.
<JSTae76> 네..맞아요
<razGon_Xch> 어짜피 돈많은 잡스엿어요. 이미.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 현대카드에 개인사업자를 위한 가이드가 있는데 그것도 참고해봐야겠습니디ㅡ
<JSTae76> 카드 잔액을 확인했는데 이백원?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ\
<JSTae76> 애플 앱스토어는 참 재밌어요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 일달러 잡스가 제시했어요.
<JSTae76> 결제를 요청하면 바로 승인이 떨어져요
<JSTae76> 잔고가 없어도 온갖 앱 결제가 가능합니다
<sungyo> 선결재 후청구,
<sungyo> 돈없으면 그 다음 결재부터가 막혀요.
<sungyo> 잠깐, 아..알텐데?
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그래서 편법으로 온갖 지름지름하고나선
<JSTae76> 몇시간뒤 잔액부족..결제승인거절이라는 문자가 도착하고
<sungyo> 오늘부터는 일찍 들어가보겠습니다.
<JSTae76> 앱스토어에 접속하면
<sungyo> 내년부터 다시 학원다니고 해야 할텐데, 활동시간대를 다시 옮겨야겠네요.
<JSTae76> Your account is block..f**k.yeah
<JSTae76> 라는메시지를ㅡㅡ
<JSTae76> 오오..그러시근요
<sungyo> ^^ 모두들 수고하세요~
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎ
<sungyo> 성태군도 일찍 자도록 해요~
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 정작 일찍 자야하는 내가 왜 아직까지 채팅인가..
<razGon_Xch> 잘자요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아아;그렇지 난 서버 작업중이였지
<razGon_Xch> 나도 자야 하는데.
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 저랑 좀만 더 놀아여ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 작업이 반도 안된..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅇㅋㅇㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드 쓰나요?
<razGon_Xch> 이건 서니님에게 물어봐야 하는데.
<JSTae76> 그러면 행복하겠습니다
<JSTae76> 서니님ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> yemharc하고.ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 다크서클님도
<razGon_Xch> 양대 애플빠분들.ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아이패드 미니에 레티나 디스플레이 빌트인해서 출시하면 바로 지를겁니다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_Xch> 다크님은 피곤하시므로 제외.. 지금도 야근중이실듯.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 그전에 마제 지르고
<razGon_Xch> 마제?
<JSTae76> 예비애빠추가요..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 마제스터치2!
<razGon_Xch> 저는 잘모릅니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 게임은 바이바이.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 기계식 키보드입니다ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그전에 중국산 레티나 패드 사용하거나
<razGon_Xch> 아..ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> !!!
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저도 기계식입니다. 흑축... 게임용 키보드.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 근처에서 마제, 리얼, 해피해킹같은녀석보이면 건들생각하지마세오
<JSTae76> 건들고나서 집에 가시면 카드번호 입력..
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그리고 카드번호도 외우면안됩니다
<razGon_Xch> 아니죠. 그건든거 바로 가져오는 사태가.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅈㅋ
<JSTae76> 제가맥북을봤을때일어날뻔한사태ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 카드번호를 외우시면 저처럼 회사에서 날아온 문자가 하나둘셋 모이고..잔고가;;
<JSTae76> 요즘 태블릿 PC가 엄청 갖고싶더군요
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 중국제 태블릿으로 가볍게 시작하세요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 아이폰도 사고싶긴한데 이건 내년에 식스나오는거보고
<razGon_Xch> 안드로이드.ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 껄껄
<razGon_Xch> 10만원도 안되요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 일단은마제사고생각해볼께요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아마 한두달 사이에 공구들어갑니다. 물론 싱글코어긴하나 펌웨어가 최적화되서 쓸만 할겁니다. 해상도가 1024*600이라는게 함정.
<JSTae76> 크헝..배고픕니다ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76군은 안드로이드를 사셔야 합니다.
<JSTae76> 왜요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 미완성을 커스텀하는 발군의 기술력을 가져야 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 최적화의 달인이 되어 주세요.
<JSTae76> 그러실줄알았어요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 그런건 제 친구들에게 (__)
<razGon_Xch> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=212694&no=120&weekday=fri
<razGon_Xch> 잼있네요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 또할일이 잇어요.
<JSTae76> 뭐요?
<razGon_Xch> 애플의 아이패드와 안드로이드와의 차이가 뭔지 아세요?
<JSTae76> OS
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드는 맥의 생태계에 들어가면 자동으로 연동됩니다.
<JSTae76> 아이클라우드
<razGon_Xch> 마치 지원군이 항상 백업으로 있는 경우죠.
<JSTae76> 그거땜에아패가갖고싶어요
<razGon_Xch> 안드로이드는 특성상 그런 구조가 빈약합니ㅏㄷ.
<JSTae76> 백업은 타임캡슐씨가
<razGon_Xch> 백업이 그백업이 아닙니다.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 아이클라우드는 거의 연동수준
<JSTae76> 하긴 클라우드 자체가 연동이긴하죠
<razGon_Xch> 안드로이드와 리눅스를 이용한 생태계를 만들어주세요.
<razGon_Xch> 예를 들면 이런거요.
<razGon_Xch> 맥북이시죠?
<JSTae76> 넵
<razGon_Xch> http://ydclinic.net:1051
<razGon_Xch> http://ydclinic.net:504
<razGon_Xch> 이거 모바일은 아이패드만 됩니다.
<JSTae76> 안드로이드인 저도 되는..
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그거 들으면서 다른거 해보세요.
<razGon_Xch> 음악들으면서 다른 페이지로 넘어가면 재생이 중단됩니다.
<JSTae76> 아
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드는 그게 되요..
<razGon_Xch> 이거 만든사람이 아이폰빠라서...ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 흠ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 안드로이드도 되게 스트리밍 어플을.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 솔직히 클라우드 서비스는 웹 환경에 얹어져야 빛을
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 내년 3월 2일 전 어떤 모습일까요..궁금합니다
<razGon_Xch> 고딩?
<razGon_Xch> 집에서 자퇴에 대한 생각은 어떻습니까?
<JSTae76> 아직 말 못했습니다
<DarkCircle_> 웬만하면 안하는게 좋을텐데요
<razGon_Xch> 자퇴는 하지마세요. 아직 부모님들은 JSTae76 군의 사상과 호환이 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle_> 대학교 가면 검정고시 출신이다 그러면 차별 받을 수도 있어요
<JSTae76> 호환ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 반대인 이유가 목적이 없는 자퇴입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 예전은 군대를 피하기 위한 자퇴였는데. 지금은 그것도 안되죠.
<JSTae76> 그래서 생각하고있어요
<JSTae76> 일단은 고등학교 생활을 해봐야죠
<DarkCircle_> 건강이 안좋으심?
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 다닌다고 생각하시고 다니세요.
<JSTae76> 아뇨..아픈데는없어요
<DarkCircle_> 그런데 왜 그런 생각을 -_-
<razGon_Xch> 대신 영어랑 수학을 공부 잘하시구요.
<razGon_Xch> 지금 처럼 좋은 시기 없습니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 플라즈마 개발팀에 있는 박 뭐시기 군이 선천성 희귀병 때문에 학교 다니기 무지 힘들어 하는데
<DarkCircle_> 그 친구 앞에 두고 그렇게 학교 다니기 싫다고 자퇴해버리면 그 친구는 뭐가 되는거죠 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 특히 확률과 집합, 통계등을 좀더 공부하세요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 다니고 싶어도 다니기 힘들어서 학교 못나가는거랑 이런것도 아니고 딱히 이유는 못찾겠지만 다니기 싫어서라면 그건 좀 재고를 해보셔야
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle_, 동감합니다.
<JSTae76> 친구입니다
<JSTae76> 박기한
<DarkCircle_> 이 대한민국이라는 사회는 대부분이 정상적인 12년 정규 교육과정을 거치고 4년제 대학을 나와야 정상인으로 취급하는 이상한 사회기 때문에
<DarkCircle_> 웬만하면 자퇴보단 좀 생각을 더 해보세요
<JSTae76> 일단은 충분히 생각을 해보려구요
<DarkCircle_> 만약에 정규교육과정 코스를 안밟고 남들보다 더 앞서나갈 자신이 있다 (카이스트나 포공에 간다거나 등등)
<DarkCircle_> 라면 자퇴하셔도 딱히 무리는 없을 것 같고 ...
<JSTae76> ...
<razGon_Xch> 주커버그 처럼 되시고 싶다면 고등학교 띄엄띄엄 다니셔도 되고요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그렇게 될 확률은 사막에 콩심어서 그게 콩밭이 될 확률.,
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<nanun_> 들어오자마자 우는 모습이 보이네요 ;;
<JSTae76> 아닙니다ㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요오
<JSTae76> 반갑습니다ㅎ
<nanun_> ^^ 네 즐거운 저녁이에요
<razGon_Xch> nanun_, 어서 오세요.
<DarkCircle_> 주커버그도 ...
<nanun_> razGon_Xch: 엇, 저녁까지 계시네요.  안녕하세요-
<DarkCircle_> 일단 하버드대는 나왔죠
<DarkCircle_> 사실 돈만 있으면 갈 수 있는데가 하버드대긴 한데
<DarkCircle_> 졸업은 그다지 쉽지가 않 ..
<razGon_Xch> 자다가 일어 났습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 그랬군요 ^^
<razGon_Xch> 졸업하려면 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 서버가 재시작 명령 7분이 지난 지금..서버는 작동하지않고있다
<JSTae76> 아아..
<JSTae76> 알바아저씨는 주무지는듯하고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<JSTae76> 앗..재시작 명령이 아닌 셧다운이였네
<JSTae76> 아아..망했다
<nanun_> JSTae76: 뭔진 모르겠지만 곤란한 상황이신 것 같네요 ;;
<JSTae76> 서버 컴퓨터가 멀리 있는데 실수로 껐어요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 업데이트하고 재부팅하는건데ㅋㅋ
<nanun_> @.@ 저런
<JSTae76> 전 이만 ㅈㅏ러가보겠습니다
<razGon_Xch> 일찍 수면을 취하라는 하늘의 계시.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 잘자요.
<razGon_Xch> 저도 곧.ㅎ
<nanun_> 잘 주무세요 ^^
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋ하늘의 계시를 받아드리고
<nanun_> 벌써 1시네요
<JSTae76> 일상인걸요
<JSTae76> 안녕히주무세요
<razGon_Xch> 저도 잠을 내일뵈요.
<razGon_Xch> nanun_, 좋은 밤되세요.
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle_, 어둠의 눈을 가진 형제여. 건강하시오. 우루사를 드시오.
<razGon_Xch> 내일 아니 있다가 뵙겠습니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 게임에 빠지신듯 ㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-07
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 오늘도 변함없이 눈이 내리고 있습니다. 저 내리는 눈처럼 밝고 하얀 미소 얼굴에 만연할만큼 행복한 일 가득한 하루 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 헉.. 사마휘님 분신술을..
<razGon_web> 팅크패드로 들어왓다가 나가는.ㅎ
<bluedusk> 굳모닝~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 제게 마음을 열어줄 그녀는 어디있나요.
<ahoops> 보여주면 더 좋겠지요~
<ahoops> ..
<ahoops> 다들 우을한 굳모닝입니다.
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> 점심 맛있게 드세요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요 계속 irc 끊어지네요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 참 맥용으로 그림 에디터 머가 있나요?
<yemharc> 그림요?
<yemharc> 어떤 에디팅 하시게요
<yemharc> 단순히 그림 위에 뭘 표시하던가 잠깐 자르던가 하실거면 Skitch
<suapapa> gimp
<yemharc> 무료툴로 필요하면 김프
<yemharc> 유료로 편한거면 픽셀메이터
<Markers> skitch 요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 에버노트에서 내놓은 툴이에요
<yemharc> 무료고 간단하게 뭔가 하기엔 편해요
<Markers> 음 간단하게 스크린샷에 글자 넣거나 이미지 오려내고 그럴려고 하는데 흠
<yemharc> 그럼 스키치 추천해요
<yemharc> http://evernote.com/intl/ko/skitch/
<yemharc> 참고
<Markers> 이거 에버노트랑 연동해야만 쓸수 있나요?
<yemharc> 그냥 에버노트 계정만 있어도 되요
<yemharc> 없어도 가능할걸요
<yemharc> 에버노트랑 같이 서비스하는건 노트에 공유하고 뭐 그런거 때문일 뿐이고
<Markers> 아 노트북 모니터 훅 갔네요 ㅠㅠ 1년도 채 못쓰고 운명하셧네 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 음
<razGon_web> 아이패드 킬러앱 알려주세요. 제가 있는 건요. 다음과 같습니다.
<razGon_web> flipboard, chrome계열-구글드라이브등, iAnnotate PDF, evernote, irc999,notability, tuneinRadio, tiving,CGV.그외는 유아용
<razGon_web> 의료용은 제외했구요. 게임은 사절입니다.
<razGon_web> 아 그리고 pinterest있습니다. 근데 사용법을 모른다는 함정. 검색해야 되는데.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그리고 OplayerHD
<razGon_iPad> 리하이요
<razGon_iPad> 제방에서쫓겨났어요
<razGon_iPad> 청소한다고...ㅠ.ㅠ
<Markers> 헐...
<Markers> 그럴땐 같이 청소를
<Markers> ㅇㅇㅇ
<Markers> 조용하네요
<yemharc> Silent Night, Hell Night...
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ
<Markers> 불타는 금요일인데 과제로 끙끙 앓고 있다니 ㅠㅠ
<Markers_> 아아 너무 자주 끊기네요 이게 ;;
<Markers_> 음?
<yemharc> 마커스님쪽이 뭔가 문제가 있는거 같은데요
<yemharc> 그정도로 자주 끊기지는 않는데;;
<autowiz_> 불타는 금요일을 불태워 봅시다.
<autowiz_> ... 담배불 과 제 가슴만 타들어 가네요... ㅎㅎ
<Markers_> 덜덜덜...
<Seony> 세계멸망 2주 남았네요
<Markers_> 응?
<Seony> 사람들이 그토록 외쳐대는 그날, 과연 무슨 일이 일어날지 지켜보죠
<Markers_> 2주 뒤에 먼일 있나요?
<Seony> 음... 있긴 있는데, 설명드리기에는 스토리가 좀 복잡하구요,
<Seony> 하나만 알려드리자면,
<Seony> 마야 달력 이라고 검색해보세요
<Seony> 근데 12월 21일이라고 주장하는건 꼭 마야 달력 때문만은 아니에요. 그래서 스토리가 복잡하다고 하는거구요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음모론에 빠지면 저처럼 됩니다 ㅋ
<Markers_> ~_~
<Markers_> 아 코딩 할수록 정말 제가 바보 같다는 생각을 떨쳐버릴수가 없네요
<Seony> 그래서 저도 프로그래밍 안하고 그냥 리눅스 서버 쪽으로 파잖아요 ㅋ
<Markers_> MFC 배우니깐 이제 c or c++로 코딩 어떻게 해야겠다 라는건 감이 오는데
<Markers_> 정작 mfc는 코딩을 못하니 -_-
<Seony> 아... gpg키 생성 중인데 너무 오래 걸리네요...
<Markers_> game programming gems -_-?
<Seony> GnuPG
<DarkCircle_> 음 사실 아무런 일이 안일어나면 폭동 같은거 일어날거 같긴 하네요
<DarkCircle_> 소규모 폭동?
<Seony> DarkCircle_: 제가 볼 때도 분명 아무 일도 안일어날 것 같긴한데, 그 폭동이 걱정이에요...
<Seony> 미국이란 나라가, 정전만 되도 폭도가 설치는 동네라...
<DarkCircle_> 미국이 물가가 참 괜찮은 나라인데 ㄱ-
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 생필품이 참 싸죠..
<DarkCircle_> 기본적인 "먹고 사는 문제"에 전혀 지장이 없다는 점은 특히 매력적인듯해요
<Seony> 요즘 들을 음악이 없어서 참 심심했는데, 제 귀에 딱 맞는 심포닉 파워 메탈 하나 찾았습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 먹고사는 문제는 정말 지장이 없어요. 좋긴 좋아요. 그래서 제가 한국 가기 싫기도 하구요..
<Seony> 그나저나, 저는 취직 어려워서 한국 가야할지도 모르겟네요..
<Seony> 오늘 입사면접 보는데, 그놈의 diff 명령어가 기억이 안나서 대답을 못했으니...
<DarkCircle_> diff 명령어를 좀 심도있게 질문했나보네요?
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 추가된 부분에 + 붙고 빠진부분에 - 붙는것일 뿐인데 ..
<Seony> 아뇨, 그냥 이름이 같은 두 개의 파일이 있을 때, 내용이 다른지 같은지 어떻게 알수 있냐고 물어봤거든요..
<Seony> 근데, 순간 diff 명령어가 생각이 안났어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 허허 난감하긴 하겠네요 ㄱ-;
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 아주 단순한 방법이긴 한데 첫번째 방법으로 용량이랑 수정 날짜를 보고 아는 방법이 있지요
<Seony> 드루팔 설치해보라기에, apt-get으로 mysql부터 설치하려고 하니까 왜 mysql을 설치하냐고 묻더라구요... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> mysql이 생각보다 불안해요 크크
<DarkCircle_> 데이터가 좀 대규모로 가면 나중에 좀 꼬이는 일이 생기더라구요
<Seony> 일단 뭐, 드루팔 설치하려면 mysql이 필요하니까 설치한다고 하고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국은 그래도 여전히 드루팔, 줌라 많이 쓰거든요..
<DarkCircle_> 그렇죠 드루팔 이거 꽤 다루기 간단하니까요
<DarkCircle_> 확장기능도 무지 많고
<Seony> 솔직히, 그냥 apt-get install drupal 하면 한 방에 해결됐겠지만, 아무래도 인터뷰에서 묻는 목적이 그게 아니었을테니...
<Seony> 근데 apt-get이 에러나길래, 그 에러나는걸 해결하고 다시 작동되는거 보여주니까, 그냥 컴퓨터는 고만 됐다고 하더라구요... 왠지 느낌이 "넌 고마 됐다. 집에 가라" 인듯한... 암튼 힘든 하루였네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하루에 인터뷰를 2번이나 보다니..
<Seony> 인터뷰 끝나고 극장 가서 도둑들 보고왔습니다.
<Seony> 며칠 전에 여기 개봉했꺼든요
<DarkCircle_> 근데 혹시 모를 일이지만 인터뷰 현장에서 응급조치를 어떻게 처리하느냐도 봤을 것 같네요.
<Markers_> 드루팔이 머죵?
<DarkCircle_> 업무를 하다가 문제가 터졌다 싶으면 그걸 얼마나 빨리 해결할 수 있는지 이런것 .
<Seony> 네. apt-get  에러나는거 해결하는건 분명 봤을 거에요... 근데 그거 해결하고 설치하는 도중에 mysql root 비번 넣을 때, 컴퓨터는 이제 고만 됐다고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Markers_: 제로보드 같은 CMS에요
<Seony> 그냥 떨어졌따고 생각하고 마음 편하게 있어야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 자료구조론 성적이 개판이라 이거 어디 프로그래머로 이력서 넣을수도 없고...
<Markers_> 덜덜덜.....
<Markers_> 저도 자료구조론 성적 별룬데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 혹시 모를 일이죠 어디에서 무슨 req가 날아올지..
<Markers_> 아 석사 과정 어떻게 해쳐나갈지 걱정이네요 저는
<Seony> 전산학 석사면 알고리즘, 자료구조 완전 빠삭해야할텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers_> mfc에서 클릭이랑 더블클릭 이벤트 서로 별개로 하고 싶은데 더블클릭시 클릭 이벤트가 불려지니 ㅠㅠ 아 미치겟네요 더블클릭시에 클릭 이벤트 발생한거 못하게 막고싶은데
<Seony> 아마 왠만한 정렬 알고리즘은 줄줄 외우고 있어야할껄요..
<razGon_iPad> 불타는 금요일.
<razGon_iPad> !!
<Markers_> 추워지는 금요일 ㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 근데 나는 세미나에 와있는데. 눈에 안들어오네여.
<razGon_iPad> makers_, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_iPad> 안녕하세요?
<Markers_> 안녕하세요
<oming> 안녕핫헤요
<DarkCircle_> 혹시 다른 세미나에 들어오신걸지도 /=.=/
<Seony> 참, 오늘 도둑들 봤는데 아주 재밌진 않더라구요..
<Seony> 전지현만 볼만 했습니다 ㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 도둑들...전지현도 넘 오버성이던데요
<razGon_iPad> 진짜그건 아니던데요.
<Seony> 영화는 그저그래서 연기나 캐릭터 같은건 안봤어요 ㅋ. 뭘입어도 예쁘긴 예쁘더라구요
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ 정답.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 요즘은 대작이라고 하는 영화들이 별루 재미가 없더군요
<Seony> 제가 왠만하면 영화 재밌게 보는 스타일인데... 암튼 그냥 그랬어요 ㅋ
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 추천 드라마 응답하라 1997
<Markers_> 전 대학교 와서 부터 머리가 이상하게 된건지 한국 드라마 영화는 안 와닿더라구요
<Markers_> 그냥 일본드라마나 중국이나 미국드라마 영화를 봄 -_-
<Seony> 응답하라 1997은 와이프 옆에서 보는거 힐끔힐끔 보다가 많이 봤는데... 괜찮더라구요.
<Seony> 정은지 진짜 사투리 잘하더라구요..
<Seony> 제가 외가가 부산이라 경상도 사투리는 통역없이 100% 알아듣거든요...
<razGon_iPad> 원래 부산아이로 알고 있습니다.
<Seony> 네
<razGon_iPad> 미국드라마는 suits추천.
<razGon_iPad> 뉴욕 변호사들의 이야기.
<Seony> 미드는 워킹데드죠 ㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 영화는 은교 추천
<Seony> 주인공 와이프 아들이 자기 엄마 쏴죽일 때 정말 마음이 아팠씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 외설을 기대하고 보다가 예술에 부끄러워진 영화요
<razGon_iPad> 그거는 친구가 추천했는데 무서워서 못보고 있어요
<razGon_iPad> 왕좌의 게임처럼 한방에 하루만에 다볼까봐요
<Seony> 호러물 안좋아하시면 보시기 힘들 거에요... 대신, 좀비물 좋아하면 워킹데드는 최고입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 워킹데드는, 24처럼 에피소드가 많지않아서 하루만에 볼만해요
<razGon_iPad> 미드는 슈퍼내츄럴 좋아합니다.
<Seony> 24는 시즌당 에피소드가 24편이니까, 보는게 진짜 힘들었거든요 ㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 보통 요즘 미드는 10편이 한시즌이더라구요
<Seony> 그렇군요... 그러면 워킹데드도 끝나갈 때 되가는군요.. 아쉽네요..
<Markers_> 대만 영화 중에 "그시절 우리가 좋아했던 소녀 " 이것도 재밋어요
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers_> 감동적임 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 오!!
<razGon_iPad> 추천!!
<razGon_iPad> 이거 저도 보았는데 좋았어요.
<Markers_> 엽기적인 그녀 느낌임 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 나름 재미있는.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 그러기에는 남자가 넘 변태 아닌지요/
<Markers_> 보통 남자들 다 그렇지 않나요?ㅋㅋ 보통 남자들 다 그런거 같은데 아닌가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 중간에 자막이 끊겨서리....
<razGon_iPad> 그래도 다벗고 다니진 않아요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 저는 팬티는 입고 다니긴합니다.ㅎ
<Seony> razGon_iPad, 혹시 미드 24 보셨어요?
<razGon_iPad> 아니요 그것도 두려움에 안보았습니다.
<Seony> 흐... 정말 사람 폐인 만드는 드라마에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 친구가 그거 보라고 했는데 피했죠.
<razGon_iPad> 근데... 히어로즈를 봐버렸습니다..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 제가 아는 동생은, 시즌 1을 24시간 동안 앉아서 24편을 다 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㄸㄷ
<Seony> 암튼 무지 재밌었습니다. 저는 시즌 8까지 전부 다 봤거든요
<Seony> 전부 다 소장하고 있는데, 처음 본 미드 치고는 처음부터 너무 강한걸 봤죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 친구도 그런말하던데 저는 무서워서 안보았습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 히어로즈도 잼있게 보았구요, 슈퍼내츄럴.
<razGon_iPad> 일드 노다메칸타빌레.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 한드, 미드, 일드 등등 전부 다 안볼려구 노력해요
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 하긴 저도 응답하라 안보았습니다. 무서워서.ㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 그나저나.....
<razGon_iPad> 요즘 우울심심하네요.
<Seony> 연말 다가와서 그러시나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 아니요. 연말도 저에게는 해당안됩니다.
<razGon_iPad> 뭐 재미가 없어요. 요즘.ㅎ
<Seony> 뭔가 재밌는게 필요하시군요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers_> 요새 볼거 다 봐서그런지
<Markers_> 일본 애니를 파고 있습니다 -_-
<Markers_> 요새 하는게 소드아트온라인 이던데 볼만하더군요
<razGon_iPad> 이브도 서서히 힘들어져요...ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 전투중에 둘쨰가 전원키를 턱!!
<razGon_iPad> 솔직히는 할게 쌓야있습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 읽어야 될책이 기본 6권 대기중입니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 이북으로 한권보구 있는데, 질려서 왔습니다.
<Markers_> 이브 할만하시나요?
<razGon_iPad> 재미있어요.
<Seony> 지금 에이전트 레벨 어디까지 하셨어요?
<Seony> 빨리 3까지 올라오셔야 저랑 함대 짜는데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ 레벨2까지는 끝난거 같아요
<razGon_iPad> 근데 3가 안보여서요. 몇번 더해야 될거 같습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 세미나 끝나갑니다.
<Seony> 지금 계신 스테이션에 3렙 에이전트가 없으면, 에이전트 검색으로 찾아서 확인해보세요. 있으면 오른쪽 리스트에 바로 뜨겠지만..
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 옙
<razGon_iPad> 가서 뵙겠습니다.
<Seony> 넵
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Markers_> 들어오시자마자 나가셧네 ;;
<Markers_> 노트북 모니터가 아주아주 안보일듯 보이는거는 머가 문제일까요 -_-
<Markers_> 선이 문제인건가;
<DarkCircle_> 아무래도 현상을 직접 봐야 알 것 같은데요
<oming> 노트북  화면 밝기조절하는 방법좀 알려주세요. 후후 :)
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> sungyo, 기다리고있었습니다
<sungyo> ^^;;;
<sungyo> 금방 또 나가야 해요.
<JSTae76> 헉ㅠ
<sungyo> 업무끝나고 일좀하고 이제 좀 앉아보네요.
<sungyo> 담임이랑 대화좀 나눠봤어요?
<JSTae76> 학교 들어가자마자 조퇴했는데요;;ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 무슨 일 있었어요?
<JSTae76> 몸이 안 좋아서 말입니다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 조퇴하고 병원갔다가 계속 잤네요 =_=
<sungyo> 혹시 피로누적 아니에요?
<JSTae76> 장염이에요
<JSTae76> 아무래도 그저께 학교 급식에 문제가 있었다고 생각해요
<sungyo> 우리 IRC의 의사선생님께선 뭐라고 하셔요?
<JSTae76> 학교가니깐 저 말고도 복통을 호소하는 친구들이 엄청 많고
<sungyo> 호오.
<JSTae76> 의사선생님이 없네요
<JSTae76> 그래서 매뉴얼 대로 하고있습니다
<sungyo> 바쁘신가보봐요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo>  RTFM
<JSTae76> 조퇴 > 병원 > 취침 > 식사 > 약 섭취 (무한루프)
<sungyo> 잠좀 잤어요?
<JSTae76> 넵
<sungyo> 조금 더 쉬어요.
<sungyo> 저도 책을 좀 읽어야 해서 나가봐야 하거든요.
<JSTae76> 그렇군요
<sungyo> 어제 눈때문에 택배가 밀려서 오늘 3개가 동시에 오더라구요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 헉ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 좀전에 열시쯤에 기사님 집앞에 온거 CCTV로 확인하고는 나가서 받아가지고 오고,
<sungyo> 늦은시간인데도 차안에 집하못한게 더 있더라구요.
<JSTae76> 헐
<sungyo> 일요일 청년들이랑 또 대화 나누려면 제가 책을 좀 봐놓아야 하거든요.
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그럼 들어가세요
<sungyo> '알라딘'에 가니 때마침 필요한 책들이 다 중고책으로 떠있더라구요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 지금 받아서 보니, 이건 책을 사고는 다들 한번도 펴보질 않은 책들인거에요.
<JSTae76> 오호 +_+
<sungyo> 네권에 택배비 포함 3만원이면 괜찮은거죠.
<sungyo> 무엇보다 가장 좋았던 것은, 알라딘에서 '카드결재'시 activeX가 필요가 없다는거.
<sungyo> lol
<sungyo> 앞으로 짬나는대로 중고서적들 쓸어담게 생겼어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> LOL :-O
<sungyo> 고럼 오늘은 먼저 좀 나가보겠습니다~*
<JSTae76> spqg
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎ
<sungyo> 성태군도 ^^ 일찍 쉬어요
<sungyo> 그럼 이만..
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 주말내내 눈에 덥혀 오도가도 못하고 지내겠군요. 거기다 추워진다니 걱정이네요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<JSTae76> 이 늦은 시간에ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 가까운데 가볍게 여행이라도 가려했는데 눈이 쌓여서 불편하고 위험할꺼 같아서 그냥 일하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> gg
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 늦은 시간에 뭐하고 계세요?
<JSTae76> 코딩 / 서버관리요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 밤늦게까지 고생이 많으시군요.
<samahui> 힘내세요.
<samahui> 전 이만 접고 들어갈까 합니다.
<JSTae76> 저가 좋아해서 하는 일인걸요 :)
<JSTae76> 주무시려구요?
<samahui> 한숨자고 일어나서 계속 해야죠
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하루종일 컴퓨터 모니터만 들여다 봤더니
<samahui> 눈이 핑핑 도는군요.
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 저는 장염도 같이 앓고있어서 머리와 배가 엄청 아픈데 이러고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 프로그래밍은 좋은데
<samahui> 문서작업도 해야되서
<samahui> 귀찮네요 ^^;;
<JSTae76> 문서작업은 좀 많이 귀찮죠ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 이런 장염이면 신경 많이 쓰는 일은 피해야되요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 엄청 귀찮아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 물 많이 드세요
<samahui> 안그래도 날씨 추워서 건조한 편인데 장염까지 걸리셨으면 수분 많이 보충해줘야 할꺼예요 ^^
<samahui> 그럼 즐거운 새벽시간 되세요 ^^;
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요. 다음에 뵈요
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕히가세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 헐~ 노고가 많습니다. ^^
<JSTae76> jasonjang, 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 옙, JSTae76 고생 많습니다.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 언능 작업 끝내고 자야겠어요ㅠㅠ
<Sven_Manguard> Hello. Can anyone help me with something?
<Sven_Manguard> I'd like to know the proper way to write 서북구 in English characters.
<Sven_Manguard> It's for Wikimedia Wikidata, a sister project of Wikipedia.
<Seony> what does that mean?
<Sven_Manguard> What does what mean?
<Seony> 서북구.
<Sven_Manguard> Apparently it's a town?
<Seony> 서: West, 북: North, 구 - like a state?
<Sven_Manguard> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%84%9C%EB%B6%81%EA%B5%AC
<Seony> oh i got you.
<Sven_Manguard> Essentially what I'm asking is what I'd call it in English. Something like "Seobuk-gu"
<Seony> hmm... Seobuk-gu should be ok, because the official english name according to the government website is named Seobuk.
<Sven_Manguard> If the official English name is Seobuk than what I need is Seobuk. Thank you very much for your help.
<Seony> No problem.
<Sven_Manguard> Goodbye!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-08
<razGon-web> hello!
<razGon-web> what a tired last night....I slept after turning on just inklchat..T.T
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 좋은 아침입니다~
<ahoops> 뭔가 가슴이 답답해지는 아침이군요.
<ahoops> 일이 잘 안되서 그런가..
<cai_> 안녕하세요
<cai_> 어떤일이 잘 안되시는가요 ~_~
<razGon-web> 후... 주말인데 주말의 힘이 난나는군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon-web> 안나는 군요.
<razGon-web> 또 애들보러 집으로 출근...ㅠ
<cai_> :'(
<sungyo> ST2 화면에서 자동으로 줄넘김 해주려면 어딜 만져야 하죠? '-'
<razGon-web> 퇴근하겠습니다. 가서뵈요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<sungyo> 집으로 복귀하셨군요
<sungyo> ^^
<razGon_Xch> 애들의 습격입니다...ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 지금 제 서재는 제 컴방은. 두딸들에게 습격받았습니다.
<sungyo> 아 라즈곤님 부러워요.
<sungyo> +_+ 그것도 딸 둘씩이나...!!
<razGon_Xch> 당해보셔야 합니다.
<sungyo> 전 그래서 대피소(?)를 항상 마련해놓거든요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 방마다 컴퓨터를 넣어놓고, 작업용 데이터를 한 서버에 몰아놓아 어느곳이던지 컴만 있으면 동일한 작업환경이 구현되게 해놨어요.
<sungyo> 도망다니기의 진수~*
<razGon_Xch> 저도 그래서 클라우드를 구성하려고 하는데.
<razGon_Xch> 이미 끝났어요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ.ㅠ.
<sungyo> 서버로 지목한 컴퓨터라도 날라갔나요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요...
<razGon_Xch> 오토타겟팅이 되어 있어서.
<razGon_Xch> 도망다녀도 쫓아옵니다.
<sungyo> 앗,
<sungyo> 그 대책없다는 '오토타겟팅'
<sungyo> 가슴으로 위로해드리고 싶네요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> ㅠㅜ
<sungyo> 따님들게선 컴퓨터로 주로 무엇을 하나요?
<sungyo> 혹시 쥬니어 네이버인가요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요 컴퓨터보다는 패드나 핸폰을 주로 습격합니다.
<sungyo> 역쉬.ㅡ,.ㅡ 스맛 세대인거군요.
<razGon_Xch> 가끔은 아빠따라잡기 신공으로 키보드 부비기를 합니다.
<sungyo> 헛헛헛...
<razGon_Xch> 듣보잡 기계식 키보드지만 그래도 비싼건데...
<sungyo> 나이가?
<razGon_Xch> 4,2입니다.
<sungyo> 아우~
<sungyo> 조금만 더 크면 정말 정신 없게 해주겠는걸요.
<sungyo> 5,3만 되도...캬압~
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 조카녀석들이 올때마다 어찌나 저에게 놀아달라 하는지
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ,ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 애내들은 딸이니 놀아달라고 안합니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 코코몽만 틀어도.ㅋ
<sungyo> '동물의 왕국쇼' 해주면 컬쳐럴 쇼크를 느껴 테이블 밑으로 숨어들어가면서도..ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 또해줘~ 또해줘~
<sungyo> 결혼하면 그거 맨날 해줘야 겠죠?
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<razGon_Xch> 그거 5배요.
<sungyo> 퇴근 없이 5배이란 말씀이신거죠.
<sungyo> 이상하게 편집을 해도 반영이 안되길래 왜그러나 살펴봤떠니 '사본'에 열심히 편집하고 있었어요. lol
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 으음? 그런데도 반영이 안되네요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 귀찮은데 폰트 포기할까......
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 택배가 또 온다네요. 어제만 4개 크리티컬 떴는데,
<sungyo> 눈때문에 물류분들이 아주 그냥 고생들이셔요.
<razGon_Xch> 아주 장난 아니더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 혹시 핸폰이 안드로이드신가요?
<sungyo> 전 아기폰이요.
<sungyo> 아니, 아잉폰인가?
<razGon_Xch> 아. 그러면 패스.ㅋ
<sungyo> 안드로이드 이잘 하나 굴러다니는거 있는데 그거가지고 해볼만한게 있을까요?
<razGon_Xch> 추천어플요. 무선으로 동기화 airdroid요
<sungyo> 전 안드로이드에 안드러가봐서 패스..
<sungyo> 혹시 st2에서 자동 줄바꿈 설정 어디있는지 아시나요?
<razGon_Xch> st2를 안쓰므로 패스요.ㅎ
<sungyo> lol
<sungyo> 헐~ 혹시나 해서 페이지를 다 지우고 열어보니 편집이 전혀 반영이 안됬어요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> 아 된다.^0^
<sungyo> razGon_Xch아이들은 상황은 어떠세요?
<razGon_Xch> 자다가 왔습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 애들보다가 피곤해서요ㅕ
<sungyo> 허이구 수고하셨어요.
<sungyo> 아시는 분께서 갱년기 호르몬약 대신에 대체식품을 드셔왔는데,
<sungyo> 드셔보니 '호르몬'약과 증세가 비슷하게 나타나시니 나중에 혹시라도 못 끊으실까봐 중단을 하셨네요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 대체 식품 가격이 넘 비싸게 팔더군요.
<sungyo> 가격은 쎈데 재미보신 분들이 좀 계시거든요.
<sungyo> '백수오'에 대해 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<Seony> 여기 채널에 메탈 좋아하시는 분이 안계시니 좀 아쉽네요..
<sungyo> Seony,   st2편집중에 '텝'간격이 줄어들어버렸는데 어디를 만져야 할까요?
<sungyo> 메탈...저는 x로 시작했습니다.
<Seony> sungyo: View -> Indentation
<razGon_Xch> 갱년기 호르몬 약은 식물성으로 된게 만해 가 가장 좋습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 프랑스에서 만들어진 약인데 생약성분의 식물성 호르몬제제입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 가격은 생각보다 안비쌉니다.
<sungyo> 대체식품을 복용시 호르몬제와 증세가 비슷할수가 있나요?
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 보험보다 비싸긴 하군요.
<razGon_Xch> 비슷하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 식물성 기원이니깐요.
<razGon_Xch> 갱년기 증상은 여성호르몬인 에스트로겐의 문제로 일어납니다.
<sungyo> 만해도 '비호르몬'치료제로 소개해주네요?
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 에스트로겐.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 동물성 에스트로겐은 50세이후에 호르몬 처치하면 장기간 복용시에 여러 부작용이 일어납니다.
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> JSTae76, 하이.^^
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_Xch> 근데 식물성은 그런 문제가 없다라는 문헌이 있습니다.
<sungyo> 와우, 성태군 인기가 좋아요.
<JSTae76> 다들 안녕하세요^^
<razGon_Xch> 물론 위험이 있다는 논문은 아주 결론이 정확한데요.
<sungyo> 복용시 부작용이라는게, 복용을 중단하게될때 나타나는 '금단증상'등이 좀 완화된다는건가요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요.
<sungyo> 위험에 대한 논문의 결론은요?
<razGon_Xch> 장기적 지속적인 복용시 유방암과 자궁내막암등의 문제가 일어나는 것으로 알려져 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 3-5년.
<sungyo> 대체식품도 말씀이시죠?
<razGon_Xch> 대체식품말고요.
<sungyo> 아아, 호르몬제요.
<razGon_Xch> 일반적인 호르몬 처치제가요.
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<sungyo> 예, 그래서요?
<razGon_Xch> 동물성기원으로 합성된 호르몬인데. 식물성기원의 생약 성분은 그렇지 않다라는 논문이 몇개 있거든요.
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> 아, 역시 뭐든지 하려면 '논문'을 잘 읽어야 하네요.
<razGon_Xch> 아직 딱히 이게 문제다라는 명확한 결론은 없는 상태입니다만. 여러 문헌상 없다라고 합니다.
<sungyo> 그럼 '대체식부
<sungyo> 식물성기원의 생약성분을 투여시, 동물성 호르몬제처럼 '유방이 찌릿'거리거나 그럴수도 있나요?
<razGon_Xch> 식물성 에스트로겐이 많은게. 석류, 무슨 콩, 백수오 등 여러가지 있습니다.
<sungyo> 예.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ 당연히 에스트로겐의 성질이 유방의 조직의 팽대가 있죠.
<razGon_Xch> 여튼 결론은 만해 찾아보세요.
<sungyo> return : $만해
<razGon_Xch> 인터넷은 없고 병원에서 판매하는데. 이게 가장 효과가 좋다고 이번 학회에서 산부인과 선생님이 말씀해 주셨습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 프랑스판매품.
<sungyo> 감사합니다. 너브죽~
<razGon_Xch> 아마 한달에 3만원정도 될겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 3-4만원 될겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 약국같은데서 10만원에 이상한거 팔더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 나도 그렇게 장사하면 환자 많을텐데.
<razGon_Xch> 괜히 배웟어.
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 돈벌기로 갈걸....쩝.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 성태군!
<razGon_Xch> 방가방가!
<razGon_Xch> 그나저나 숙제 했나?
<sungyo> 병원에서 직접 환자가 구매가 가능한건가요..?
<razGon_Xch> 예
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 넵
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 내가 내준거요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 안드로이드.
<JSTae76> 헉..
<razGon_Xch> 잠시만요. 둘째자네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그 때 말했다시피 전 안드로이드 애플리케이션 개발을 할 줄 모릅니다 (__)
<razGon_Xch> 그거 못하면 창업하지마삼!
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 헉ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 전 아무래도 에너자이저인가봐요 =_=.. 몇일째 늦게 자는데도 안피곤;;
<razGon_Xch> 헉. 만해 비싸네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> http://www.yvesponroy.co.kr/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=130
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 만해?
<razGon_Xch> 블리치의 만해 말구요
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 약이군요ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그래도 기존에 섭취하던 백수오 미인 반값인데요?
<JSTae76> 스타크래프트 2 뽐뿌가;;
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이게 가장 좋더군요.
<sungyo> 예+_+
<JSTae76> 스타크래프트 2 구매하시고 안 쓰는 계정 입양합니다~ (__)
<razGon_Xch> 이것보다 더쌀거 같던데
<JSTae76> 호오.. 드디어 인트라넷 시스템 구축이 끝났는데 흠.. 누가 구축을 했는데 깔쌈하게 잘 만들었군요ㅋㅋㅋㅋ (__)
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 함 봅죠.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 어떻게 구축했는지요?ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> http://114.207.113.169/codelife/codelife_intranet/
<Seony> JSTae76: 디아블로3는 안쓰는 씨디키 하나 있는데, 그건 입양 안해요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 암호...
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 입양합니다 +_+
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 잠시만요ㅋㅋ 깜빡;;
<Seony> JSTae76: 얼마에요?
<razGon_Xch> 이거 VPN이군요.
<JSTae76> Seony, 공ㅉ..퍽
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 인사가 늦었스니다.
<razGon_Xch> 둘째가 잘안자네요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> razGon_Xch, ㅎㅎ 저야말로... 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 으~~ 추워, 저도 묻어가면서 인사드립니다.
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 광주도 눈이 많이 왔네요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 광주도 눈이라....... 한파가 오시긴 오셨네요.
<JSTae76> 해상도 적응 실패.. 다시 1680*1050으로;;
<razGon_Xch> foxit mobile reader 아이패드앱이 무료로 일시전환중입니다.
<sungyo> CinSystem이 뭐에요?
<JSTae76> 이제 웹 하드 작업만 남았네요
<razGon_Xch> 저는 웹하드 ajaxplorer사용하는데 괜찮아요.
<JSTae76> 안그래도 그 녀석으로 작업하려구요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 계정도 따로 만들수 있고 일시적으로 링크할수도 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 좋아요.
<razGon_Xch> 단 단점이 아이패드나 안드로이드 어플이 유료.
<razGon_Xch> 사서 사용해 보는데 안드로이드 어플은 괜찮은데. 업로드가 자유로우니깐요.
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드 어플은 좀. 별루더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 단순하고 간결하긴하지만 특유의 패쇄성으로 좀 문제가 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 하지만 대용량의 파일을 올리고 내리는데는 이것만한게 없죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그나저나 도메인 구입했어요?
<razGon_Xch> 도메인은 앞으로 JSTae76 군의 인터넷 네임이 되니 잘고르시는게 좋을 겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 저는 앞으로 병원이름은 YD clinic이라고 지어야 해요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 와이디 의원이라든가.
<razGon_Xch> 요단의원이든가.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 헉.
<razGon_Xch> 나갔었었네요
<razGon_Xch> 저는 앞으로 병원이름은 YD clinic이라고 지어야 해요.ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 클라이언트를 실수로ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 와이디 의원이라든가.
<razGon_Xch> 요단의원이든가.ㅎ
<Seony> YD를 볼 때마다 자꾸 그게 생각나서.. ㅋ 죄송합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 어떤거요?
<razGon_Xch> YG?
<Seony> 야동 클리닉
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ;;
<razGon_Xch> 좋은데요?
<razGon_Xch> 야동의원.ㅋ
<Seony> 야동에 중독된 이들을 구해내는... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 중요한데요.
<JSTae76> 서버 또 셧다운했네;;Aㅏ..
<sungyo> 내 코딩은 에러의 온상인 걸까요, 자꾸 애러만 뱉네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드용 foxit reader mobile보니깐 좋네요.
<sungyo> 아우, 애러를 뱉는 이유가 있었구나. 다시구상해야하네.
<razGon_Xch> 딱 제가 원하는 기능만 다잇군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이걸루 주석해야 겠습니다. 다음 어플로는요.
<sungyo> 주석? 주식?
<sungyo> 어떤거죠?
<razGon_Xch> 게다가 좋은게 느린 웹하드를 거치지 않고 웹으로 바로 아이패드에 연결되는게 좋네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 물론 같은 와이파이하에 있어야하지만요
<razGon_Xch> 주석요.
<sungyo> 아, PDF 리더기이군요.
<razGon_Xch> Annotate
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<sungyo> 전 good reader 써왔거든요. 아이패드용도 있는데, 팬으로 적어놓을수도 있고 다양한 서버들과 동기화를 지원해주기때문에 좋더라구요.
<JSTae76> 알바아저씨한테 켜달라해서 켰네요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 오우... 주말에 오래간만요!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<sungyo> yemharc, 너브죽~
<JSTae76> yemharc, 오우, 반갑습니다 :)
<yemharc> (주말에 오니 왠지 환영받는다?!)
<razGon_Xch> 제가 실은 "스마트한 의사가 되자"라는 강의로 모바일 스마트기기와 컴퓨터등의 이용에 대한 강의를 하기로 되어 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아마 1월경에 할텐데요.
<razGon_Xch> 의료쪽은 제가 공부할텐데요. 일반 업무나 PDF파일등을 볼때등 좋은 어플있을까요?
<yemharc> 오오
<sungyo> 우와.
<yemharc> 아크로뱃 리더요 (...)
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 아니 그도 그런게
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 실망..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 윈도는 선택권이 없어요
<sungyo> 전   GoodReader에 한표 던지겠습니다.
<sungyo> 아이패드 어\플로요.
<razGon_Xch> 저는 iAnnotate와 무료앱으로 잠시 전환된 foxit reader mobile요
<yemharc> foxit 유료 아니었나요?
<razGon_Xch> 이번에 무료로 잠시 전환 되었답니ㅏㄷ.
<sungyo> 아, 이거 무료여야 하나요?
<yemharc> 엉...잠깐만요
<sungyo> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/goodreader-for-ipad/id363448914?mt=8
<yemharc> razGon_Xch님만 쓰는걸 물어보신건가요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 무료면 더 접근하기 좋기때문에 무료를 소개해줍니다.
<JSTae76> 스타크래프트 2ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 강의듣고 하는 사람들도 쓰는거죠?
<razGon_Xch> 저는 이거 있습니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> 굿리더요?
<razGon_Xch> 예 사용자는 거의 초보자입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<sungyo> 아 그러시군요
<sungyo> 그러시면 왠만한 어플 다 쓰셨을거 같은데....Upad 써보셨나요? 이거 무료도 있어요.
<JSTae76> 스타크래프트 2 디지털 다운로드 상품은 박스 제품보다는 가격이 좀 더 저렴한가요?
<razGon_Xch> 앗! 당햇다. 아이콘이 다른데. 굳노트였네요
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 근데 좋은건 iAnnotate와 foxit reader가 가장 맘에 드는 군요.
<sungyo> 굿리더 추천해드리고 싶어요. 나스나 드롭박스, 구글드라이브 쓰시면 돈 지불하는 값을 하더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 가장 큰요건은 아이패드에서만 하는게 아니라 컴이나 안드로이드에 연동되게 만드는 겁니다.
<sungyo> 연동은 '동기화'말씀이신가요?
<razGon_Xch> 예
<sungyo> 굿리더 잘되요.
<razGon_Xch> 굳리더 나스와 동기화되나요?
<razGon_Xch> 흠. 괜찮은데요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 5달러..ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> mail sever(imap, pop3), dropbox, skydrive, goole drive, sugarSinc, box.net, webdav, ftp, sftp(ssh), apt, smb 지원 되요.
<razGon_Xch> 의학책은 아무래도 전자책이 없다보니 직접스캔떠서요. 그것으로 주석을 달기때문에 씁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 흠...
<sungyo> 속도도 괜찮은 편이구요, 버그도 적구요.
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 iAnnotate는 10달러인데.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 리그 오브 레전드 해보신분 계신가요?
<sungyo> text, ppt, xls, doc, 왠만한 사진, 동영상은 아이폰 및 아이패드 로 인코딩된것만, mp3, wav,   한글만 안되네요.
<razGon_Xch> !저요!
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 재밌어요ㅎㅎ?
<sungyo>  전  lol 전신의
<sungyo> '도타'세대입니다. 도타세대라 하기엔 민망한 수준이지만요.
<JSTae76> 블리자드 가입하는데 부모님 인증이 필요하네요;;아오
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 재미있는데.
<sungyo> razGon_Xch, 스캔 어떻게 뜨시는지 여쭤봐도 된아ㅛ?
<razGon_Xch> 많이 사람하고 하지 않으면 그냥그래요
<razGon_Xch> 전문업체 아웃소싱요
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 책 갔다 주면 떠주는건가요?
<razGon_Xch> ezbookscan.co.kr
<sungyo> 원본은 다시 돌려주고요?
<razGon_Xch> 배송하면요
<razGon_Xch> 원본은 다시 돌려주는데요. 부가 비용주면 재조립해서 줍니다.
<sungyo> 재조립은 어떻게해주는거에[요?
<razGon_Xch> 원래 스캔뜨려면 그냥 싹둑잘라서 그걸루 스캔뜨거든요.
<JSTae76> sungyo, 제본
<sungyo> 저도 그렇게 알고있어서 혹시라도 한장한장 넘겨서 스캔해주는건가 했어요.
<razGon_Xch> 재조립은 그렇게 스캔뜬것을 다시 거의원래대로 만들어 줍니다.
<sungyo> 커버 새로 씌우구요?
<razGon_Xch> 원래 있던것으로 책표지를 씁니다.
<sungyo> 흠. 전자책으로 만들어서 봐야 할 상황이면 괜찮네요 '-'
<sungyo> 전 전자책보다 종이책을 좋아해요~*
<razGon_Xch> 저도 종이책을 좋아합니다만. 의학서적의 특성상 컬러에 두꺼운책이라서요. 무슨 책한권가지고 다니면 허리가 휩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 천페이지가 넘는 두꺼운책.
<sungyo> 아, 그러겠네요.
<sungyo> 전자책이 필요하네요.
<sungyo> "-"
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 사용해보니 이방법이 상당히 좋더군요. 나중에 보관이나 공유도 좋구요.
<sungyo> 그래서 의사선생님들 사이에 전자책 보급률이 빨라진거군요.
<sungyo> 혹시 선생님들끼리 책 공유도 하나요?
<razGon_Xch> 나중에 어떤 프로젝트를 짜려냐면 하나의 PDF파일로 주석을 담아서쓰려고 하는 거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 은밀히 하긴 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이거 저작권 문제로 걸리기 쉬워서 개인이서 스캔하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 약간 편법으로 책스캔을 한사람이 뜨고 그책 가지고 있는 사람에게만 전자책 파일줍니다.
<DarkCircle_> 병원에 비치된 가정의학개론 책인가
<sungyo> 저도 한때 대학원 공부할때 전자책화 시켜서 해볼까 했거든요.
<DarkCircle_> 막 이것저것 질병 안내 나오고 치료법 나오고 하는거 봤는데 -.-
<DarkCircle_> 페이지수가 1300페이지 되더군요
<DarkCircle_> 컬러에 겁나 무겁 ...
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> razGon_Xch, 사실 그러면 되지 않나요? 책산 사람들끼리만 공유하는걸로요,
<DarkCircle_> 집에 도둑들면 그거 던지면 될듯
<sungyo> lo;l
<razGon_Xch> 그렇게 하면 되죠.
<DarkCircle_> lol
<razGon_Xch> 던지다가 어깨나갈겁니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> 위급시 투척용 '웨픈'으로 변환이 가능하군요.
<DarkCircle_> 동반병원행
<sungyo> 의학전공서적들은 번역서보다 원서들 위주이신거죠?
<DarkCircle_> 번역하면 의미전달이 이상하게 되는 경우가 꽤 많아서 원서로 해요.
<DarkCircle_> 전산전공하고 크게 다른건 전산 용어는 조금 바뀌어도 의미가 거기서 비슷한데 의학용어는 여러개 번역하다보면 비슷한 단어가 우수수 ...
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 일례로 심장 구조도 같은거 용어 번역한다 그러면 우리말로 번역이 안되는 부분 굉장히 많죠
<razGon_Xch> 원서들 위주입니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 우리말로 예과때 번역하다가 한챕터 번역하는데 하루걸렸습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 대입되는 우리말이 없더군요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 제가 보다가 멘붕한게 금융쪽인데 금융쪽은 그나마 나은게 의학용어들보단 훨씬 번역도 잘 되어있거든요
<sungyo> 역시 제가 공부를 헛한게 분명하네요, '-'
<DarkCircle_> 근데 나중에 대입해보면 A단어 B단어 똑같이 우리말로 a로 번역되는 경우가 자주 나와서 ....
<sungyo> 잠깐 차좀 주차장에 넣어놓고 오겠습니다~*
<DarkCircle_> 의학쪽은 아얘 우리말로 안옮겨놓은 부분이 많은게 다행인듯
<sungyo> Dark, 철학서적은 혹시 번역해보실 기회 없으셨나요?
<DarkCircle_> 철학서쪽은 근사하게 번역된게 워낙 많아서요
<sungyo> 아. 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle_> 손대봐야 지금 좋은게 그다지 없어요 .
<DarkCircle_> 철학서적이나 중세시대 소설이나 비슷비슷해서
<razGon_Xch> labor and deliery 번역은요?
<razGon_Xch> delivery
<razGon_Xch> 맞나? 철자가. 틀린듯.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 맞내요. 오래간만에 보니.
<DarkCircle_> 교통쪽은 제 동생이 전공인데
<DarkCircle_> 이 분야는 어느정도 용어 정립은 되어 있더군요
<razGon_Xch> 유명한 용어의 문제.
<razGon_Xch> 노동과 배달이 아닙니다.
<DarkCircle_> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 분만과 출산.
<sungyo> Dark*, 저 쫌있다 '영어' 상담좀 해주세요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 의학용어로는 그렇게 됩니다.ㅇ
<DarkCircle_> 의학용어로도 의미가 그렇게 되는군요 ...
<razGon_Xch> 보면볼수록 foxit reader좋군요.
<DarkCircle_> labor가 항해수단이란 뜻이 있어서 ..
<razGon_Xch> 로딩도 빠르고. 주석도 어느정도 달수 있고. 웹으로 연결되고요
<DarkCircle_> 영어 상담은 써니님이 더 잘해주실 것 같은데
<DarkCircle_> .. (먼산) ...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 테트리스 기네스 기록 보유자 영상을 봤는데
<yemharc> 이건 기록 세운 사람이 문제가 아니라 저런 테트리스 게임을 만든 개발자가 문제더군요
<DarkCircle_> 근데 테트리스 게임 개발자는 ...
<DarkCircle_> 자살한지 오래됐죠 (먼산)
<yemharc> DarkCircle_: 아뇨 오리지널 테트리스 얘기가 아니에요
<DarkCircle_> 아 리뉴얼 테트리스군요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQOswiAGLU4
<yemharc> 요건데
<yemharc> 더도말고 5분쯤부터 보면 됩니다
<yemharc> (......)
<DarkCircle_> 허허 ...
<yemharc> 사실 2분 30초 정도부터 빨라지기 시작하는데
<yemharc> 5분이면 절정이거든요
<yemharc> 저 속도에 블라인드
<yemharc> (......)
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 갑자기 말끊어서 미안한데. 질문 하나 드려도 되나요?
<yemharc> 네네 ㅇㅅㅇ
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드2에서 pdf책을 보고 있는데요. 아이패드미니에서는 볼만한지요?
<yemharc> 음, 일단 제가 미니를 2번 보고 한번 써 봤는데
<yemharc> 1. 화면이 생각보다 크다
<razGon_Xch> 역시 8인치.
<DarkCircle_> 허허 크레딧
<DarkCircle_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 2. DPI가 레티나랑 비교해도 별반 차이가 없다
<yemharc> 3. 무지 가볍다
<yemharc> 결론 : 레티나 미니패드 아니어도 살 가치는 충분합니다
<razGon_Xch> 실은 3번때문에 그렇습니다.
<yemharc> 이번 미니패드도 그렇고 아이폰5도 그렇고 터무니없어 가벼워요
<razGon_Xch> 제가 패드류에 목마른 이유는 전자책때문인데요.
<JSTae76> 레티나 쨔응 >< (퍽..)
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 아이패드는 무겁고 부담스럽더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드2
<yemharc> 전자책도 레티나는 아니지만 best는 아니어도 better는 됩니다
<yemharc> 넥7하고 옆에 놓고 비교해봤는데
<yemharc> 가까이서 보기 전에는 크게 차이 없어요
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 사이즈 자체가 줄어들어서 가까이서 안보면 눈에는 잘 안 띕니다
<yemharc> 근데 10인치 레티나 달린 놈들하고 옆에 놓으면 확실히 약간 부족한게 드러나긴 하죠
<yemharc> 대충 레티나 PPI의 2/3 정도거든요
<razGon_Xch> 저의 조건은 1. 전자책을 보기에 괜찮은 해상도일것. 2. 주석달기에도 괜찮은 녀석이 될것. 3.파손에 대비해서 가격이 저렴할것
<razGon_Xch> 3번의 이유로 안드로이드 계통을 보고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 3번은 낙제죠 (......)
<yemharc> 파손나면 피눈물 날겁니다 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 그런패드들을 찾고 있습니다. 분실과 파손의 이유로요.
<yemharc> 근데 분실은 둘째치고 파손에 대한거면 넥7은 절대 사지마세요
<yemharc> 그거 유리패널 고릴라 아닙니다
<razGon_Xch> 중국산 패드사려는게 금액때문입니다.
<yemharc> 가방에서 조금 굴러도 회복 불가능의 스크래치가 발생하더군요
<razGon_Xch> 레티나급이 30만원이 안됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 8인치 모델이 나오면 그것으로 가볍게 지르려구요.ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> DarkCircle_, 텝스공부를 해야 하는데 '학원'에서는 시험위주로만 가르쳐줘서, 기본을 좀 더 쌓고 들어갔으면 좋겠는데 어떻게 해볼수 있을까요?
<yemharc> 전자책 하나만 보자면 GPS나 뭐 이런거 다 빠지고 와이파이만 딱 달린놈이 최고의 선택이 아닐까 해요
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 쭝꿔산.ㅋ
<yemharc> 음 근데
<yemharc> 미니패드는 확실히 멋졌어요
<sungyo> raz*, 거기에 우분투 12.04 깔리나요?
<razGon_Xch> 안드로이패드라서 설치될겁니다. 갤럭시탭에도 깔렸을테니요.
<razGon_Xch> 잠시 화장실요.
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 가장 간단한 방법은 그냥 영어로 된거만 매일 보시면 대충 감이 옵니다.
<sungyo> 겔텝에 12.04 네이티브 되나요?
<DarkCircle_> 그 감을 가지고 문법쪽을 다시 보시면 되구요
<yemharc> 깔기 나름이죠
<yemharc> 어차피 다 드라이버 문제니까요
<sungyo> Dark, 그렇군요 .워드빌딩은 꾸준히 해나가는것만이 답인각요?
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 사실 영어 교재는 리얼월드에서 크게 도움이 안되는게 영어 교재는 말 그대로 그냥 기초만 가르치는거지 프랙티컬한걸 가르쳐주는게 아니라서 (...)
<DarkCircle_> 프랙티컬한 문제는 직접 외쿸인이랑 부딪히고 대화를 해봐야 할 수 밖에 없습니다.
<sungyo> dark*, 결국 '환경'이 문제인거네요.
<DarkCircle_> 그쵸 그 환경을 자신이 찾아가느냐 누가 갖다주길 바라느냐의 문제
<DarkCircle_> 의지죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_>  /소환 티아라
<DarkCircle_> 3=
<DarkCircle_> =3
<sungyo> Dark님은 어떠셨어요?
<DarkCircle_> 전 외서 닥치는대로 보고 번역 달달달 하고 그러다보니까 대충 문장구조는 들어오더라구요
<sungyo> '닥치는대로', '달달달'
<DarkCircle_> 구어랑 문어체랑 다르기 때문에
<DarkCircle_> 실전에 부딪히는 방법 아니면 달리 방법 없는 것 같습니다.
<sungyo> 결국 'how'가 아닌 'how many
<sungyo> 의 문제인거네요.
<DarkCircle_> 네 "얼마나 자주 많이" 죠
<sungyo> 감사합니다^^
<DarkCircle_> 제 후배가 하루는 이렇게 물어보더라고요. 어떻게 하면 번역 그렇게 할 수 있냐고 .
<DarkCircle_> 전 매번 말하는게 똑같은 얘긴데
<DarkCircle_> 일단 뒤통수에서 머리 한움큼 잡아서 살짝 당겼을때 머리카락이 20가닥 정도 나올때까지 밤새서 하라고 ..
<sungyo> 결국 학원에서 이야기해주는 '요령'이란
<sungyo> '상술'에 가까운거네요.
<DarkCircle_> 자신이 하기 나름인거죠.
<sungyo> '상술'에 더 가까운거네요.
<Seony> 상술이라기보단, 시험 위주로 가르치는거죠
<sungyo> 아, 물론 그러네요.
<DarkCircle_> 하다가 보면 그냥 요령이 생겨요
<DarkCircle_> 무슨 단어를 딱 봤을때 아 이 단어는 대충 어떤 의미인듯 하다 라는 감이랄까 .
<sungyo> 감사합니다.
<sungyo> 잠시 나갔다 오겠습니다.^^
<razGon_Xch> 다시 접속했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아우. 이 자유시간을 게임으로 해야 되는데..
<razGon_Xch> 할일이 조금씩있군요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 스타크래프트 2를 지를지말지 고민;;
<razgon_OpT2> 모니터링 중입니다
<razgon_OpT2>  지르 지마 세요 지르 지 마세요
<JSTae76> 왜요ㅎㅎ?
<razgon_OpT2>  창업 하신다면서요
<razgon_OpT2>  창업 하신다면서요
<JSTae76> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 아아. 한글키 테스트 ...ㅠ
<razGon_UNT> 쩝... 이거 사용하자니 한글을 사용하기 그렇군요.
<razGon_UNT> 하긴 가상화로 한글을 사용하는 경우가 얼마안되긴 하지만..쩝.
<razGon_UNT> vnc에서 한영전환키 먹이는 방법 아시는 분?
<razGon_UNT> 제가 이래서 realvnc로 하는 군요.
<yemharc> 이만 나가보겠습니다
<yemharc> 주말 잘 보내세요 :)
<razGon_Xch> 헉
<razGon_Xch> 가버리셨다.
<Markers_> 아앙
<Markers_> 시간이 벌써 이렇게 됏네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 빠진 노래입니다 ㅎㅎ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfmbTq-wIxo
<Seony> 원래 파워메탈 쪽은 그냥 그랬는데, 멜로디가 환상이네요..
<Markers_> mfc 잘 할려면 어떻게 해야될까요 =ㅅ=
<iskra76> everyone hi
<iskra76> ^^
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Markers_> JSTae76님 안녕하세요
<Markers_> 혹시 msdn에서 활동하세요?
<JSTae76> Markers_, 안녕하세요. 오랜만입니다ㅎ
<JSTae76> Markers_, 아니요
<Markers_> 음… dsdn에서 아이디가 나와서 같은 분인줄 알았는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers_> facebook아이디랑 똑같아서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ다들 어디계셔요?
<JSTae76> 집입니다 :)
<JSTae76> sungyo, 코딩 프로젝트 추천 부탁드려요
<sungyo> 저랑같이 오픈톰보이웹서비스 해보실래요?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 읔ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 전 Native..
<sungyo> native what?
<JSTae76> 실행형 파일 원츄
<sungyo> 아, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 구렁이 좋자나요~
<sungyo> 코딩할때 구렁이 담 넘어가듯 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Give me 치느님
<Markers_> 혹시 mfc에 대해서 아시는분 계시나요?
<sungyo> 느멘,
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 치멘이구나.
<sungyo> 치킨 요리를 맛있게 하는 레시피를 가지고 있어요.
<JSTae76> 어차피 다들 50대 넘어서 치킨집 차릴껀데^^
<sungyo> 이름하여 이곳은 치킨펙토리, 치킨 레시피를 연구하는 기관(?)이죠.
<JSTae76> 치킨팩토맄ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아우 클났네.
<JSTae76> sungyo, rm -rf /
<sungyo> 잘 주무르던 페이지가 갑자기 에러를 뱉어내는데, 찾질 못하겠네요. 분명 엉뚱한데 건들여서 생긴거일텐데,
<JSTae76> ;;
<sungyo> 찾았다. *ㅡ,.ㅡ 이뇨석, 요기 이렇게 숨어있다뉘.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, Yeah~
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, yo man.!! what a cold and tired saturday!!
<razGon_Xch> Let's go to the GFN.OR.KR!! IT's Night vibe time!
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, ...
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, GFN.. 야동인줄;;ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 레고덕후라면 언제든 보았을법한 동영상
<DarkCircle_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUtS52lqL5w
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, nonono....
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_, 와우..
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, Yea..I know
<razGon_Xch> 이런 미친!!!
<razGon_Xch> 대단하군요!!
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 세상에서 가장 빠른 서버 1위는 어딜까요?
<JSTae76> 나름 넌센스입니다ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> jasonjang, Hi.
<jasonjang> Hi~ 제 오래된 컴이 먹통이 됐었네요. 리붙 했어요. 반갑습니다. 주말 저녁인데도...노고 많습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 저야 집에서 하는 짓이 이짓이니 그렇죠.
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 겨울되면서 저 운동다녀야 되겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드에 이어폰만 들고 다니면서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 좋습니다. (방금 소리나는대로 타자 쳤다가 고쳤어요. 헐 ㅠㅠ)
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> jasonjang, 오늘도 뵙는군요^^
<razGon_Xch> 운동을 해야 되나 저의 영혼은 컴퓨터와 호접.. 아니 호컴몽...
<razGon_Xch> 내가 컴퓨터인지 컴퓨터가 나인지....
<jasonjang> 안녕하십쇼~ (권장형) JSTae76
<JSTae76> clear
<JSTae76> 오늘따라 IRC 채팅방이 조용하네요
<JSTae76> 다들 주무시는가ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 전 코딩.
<JSTae76> sungyo, ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 지금이 마지막 단계거든요.
<sungyo> 저장하고 저장됬는지 확인하는거죠.
<sungyo> 이것까지 다 되면, 일단락은 져지거든요.
<sungyo> 그다음에 해야 할게 '이메일'을 통해 쪽지 받기와,
<sungyo> '링크'된 사진 불러오기,
<sungyo> 마지막 단계가 웹에서 '아이폰'을 통해 사진 업로드 받기가 되겠네요.
<sungyo> 아, 그리고 보니 파일 저장하는거 확인한 뒤에는 '동기화'버젼에 따라서 저장하는 기능을 바로 부여해줘야 하네요.
<sungyo> 요것만 해주면 전 evernote랑 never 볼일 없어지는거죠.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 깃허브 쓰는것좀 가르쳐줄래요?
<sungyo> 아, 근데 리눅스라;;;
<sungyo> kkimlabs,  좋은주말입니다~*
<JSTae76> 리눅스라고 GIT을 못 사용하지는 않아요
<JSTae76> kkimlabs, 안녕하세요^^
<kkimlabs> 넹 좋은주말여~
<sungyo> 그게아니라 사용방법이 달라져서요.
<JSTae76> 같아요;;
<sungyo> 깔아는 놨는데 어디에 써야 하는 물건인지 몰라서 lol
<sungyo> 그런가요?
<JSTae76> 네
<sungyo> 이거 어떻게 쓰면 되죠?
<razGon_Xch> 워드프레스 홈피테마 구성하는데 생각보다 힘드네요.ㅠ.ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> raz*, 고생하십니다.
<razGon_Xch> 홈피손보는데 힘들다->공부해야 겟다.->지루하다->예라 모르겠다. 놀자->헉. 위기감->홈피보는데 힘들다....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 무한..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> GIT 처음 사용자이세요?
<sungyo> 에>
<sungyo> 예>
<sungyo> 아디는 만드러놧어요.
<JSTae76> GUI 클라이언트가 있긴한데 말로 설명하기 힘드니깐 그냥 콘솔 방식으로 설명해드릴께요
<sungyo> 어차피 cli라 콘솔로 해야되요.
<sungyo> 서버 gui가 죽었거든요. ;)
<JSTae76> 일단 업로드 하실 폴더로 이동하세요
<JSTae76> $ git init
<JSTae76> $ git add *
<JSTae76> $ git commit -m "설명"
<JSTae76> $ git remote add origin GIT 주소
<sungyo> 햣 ㅁㅇㅇ: Nothing specified, nothing added.
<JSTae76> $ git psuh origin master
<sungyo> git add ->
<JSTae76> clear
<JSTae76> $ git init
<JSTae76> $ git add *
<JSTae76> $ git commit -m "설명"
<sungyo> git add하니까 특별한거 없다고,
<sungyo> 아무것도 추가 ㅇ나한다고 해요.
<JSTae76> git add *
<JSTae76> 이거 안되세요?
<sungyo> init 하니 .git은 만들었어요.
<JSTae76> 네, 그리고요?
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> add 뒤에 *이 붙었군요. 이상하게 제 irc가 끝글자 깨지거든요.
<sungyo> 되네요.
<sungyo> 리모트 주소는 뭐에요?
<sungyo> git remote add origin GIT 주소 <--
<JSTae76> 자신의 GIT Repo에 들어가면 주소가 표기되어있어요
<JSTae76> https://github.com/블라블라
<JSTae76> 이런식
<JSTae76> https://github.com/계정이름/Repo이름.GIT
<sungyo> 오리즌 마스터까지 넣었어요.
<sungyo> 이거 백업할때마다 저거 넣어주면되나요?
<JSTae76> 넹
<sungyo> 그럼 크론텝에다 넣어놔야겠군요.
<JSTae76> 좋은 아이디엏ㅎ
<JSTae76> 롤을 한번 해보려고합니다ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 허브에서 바로 편집도 되네요?
<sungyo> git push -u origin master 하면 바로 서버로 올라가는거 아닌가요?
<sungyo> 혹시 git 쓰시느분.
<cai_> ㅋ_ㅋ
<sungyo> 우분투12.04에서  www-data  퍼미션 제한걸린거 어디서 풀죠?
<cai_> chmod로 하심 될듯요
<cai_> 아예 owner나 group을 바꾸시려면 chown/chgrp
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-09
<TheCakeIsALie> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76_M> 0
<JSTae76_M> 안녕하세요
<cai_> o/
<sungyo> cai_, 답변주신걸 이제 봤네요. 다른게 문제가 아니고 웹상에서 퍼미션을 777로 줘도 폴더는 rwxrwxr-x로 생성되네요. 아예 폴더생성시  chmod 777을 터미널상에서 주도록 해놓아도 벗어나질 못하네요.
<sungyo> 매번 생성되는 폴더마다 가서  777을 줄수도 없는노릇이고요.
<sungyo> 어? 동기화 안되는줄 알았더니 또 된다. '-'
<Seony> sungyo: 그래서, umask라는 것이 있습니다...
<sungyo> 와우, 기가막힌 타이밍이셔요 혹시 기다리셨나요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ. 지금 나가봐야해서 노트북 뚜껑 덮을려는 찰나에 봤어요
<sungyo> 적진에서 뵜다면 전 죽은목숨일 타이밍인데요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 주말인데 사모님이랑 나들이 가시나요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 지금 밤 10시에요.
<sungyo> 퍼미션때문에 동기화 안되는줄 알았더니 또 된에ㅛ.
<Seony> 다음주에 어머니 오셔서 준비를 좀 해야하거든요..
<Seony> umask에 대해서 알아보세요. 사용법은 쉬운데, 보안상 별로 좋진 않습니다.
<sungyo> 네.
<Seony> 전 잠시 나갔다가 나중에 오겠습니다
<jasonjang> 제 기억으로는 메뉴>보조프로그램> 아래에 있다고 기억하는데... "차지하는 용량 계산" 이라는 프로그램의 영문 이름이 뭔 지 아는 분..........알려주세요.
<jasonjang> 자문자답 : baobab !
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> oming, 안녕하세요
<oming> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> githug에서 request 낼려면 이거 뭘 눌러야 하는거죠? 이슈는 검색기 옆에 '
<sungyo> '뉴 이슈'단추가 잇는데 리퀘스트는 어디간거죠?
<sungyo> DarCircle, 안녕하세요~^^
<sungyo> githug에서 request 를 add하는 단추가 어디있죠?issue는 검색기 옆에 달려있는데 request는 찾을수가 없네요.
<sungyo>  쉬러 들어가겠습니다~*
<razGOn_Web> 안녕하세요?
<razGOn_Web> 추운 아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-02
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 아침부터 좀 무섭네요.
<ipeter> 어제 우분투에서 토렌트 설치한 다음
<ipeter> 다운이 안되서 켜놓고 잤었는데
<ipeter> 제 아이디 누가 네이버
<ipeter> 로그인 했네요.
<ipeter> 아이피 추적해보니
<ipeter> 미국이었습니다.
<ipeter> 토렌트 켜놓으면 아이디 나타나니
<ipeter> 보고 해킹한듯 싶어요..;;;;
<ipeter> 로그인 됐다고 나타난 시간도 아주 깊은 잠에 빠져든 시간이구요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 오하요데 고자이마스
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 해킹당하셔서 많이 당황하셨지요~~
<Markers> dpd?
<Markers> 엥?
<samahui> 해킹당하신건가요?
<autowiz2015> ipeter 님 글이 위에 잠깐 있어서 음...
<samahui> 아 ! 위에 ipeter님 해킹당하셨군요
<autowiz2015> 아이디라는게 어떤걸 맗
<samahui> 아이피는 공개 되는데
<samahui> 아이디는 아니지 않나요?
<autowiz2015> 말씀하시는건지 모르겠으나 비번이 단순하면 털릴지도 -_-;;
<samahui> 아이피와 포트가 열려있으니
<ipeter> 어떻게 제 아이디를 알았는지는 잘 모르겠습니다.
<samahui> 하려고 하면 쉽게 되긴 하겠네요
<ipeter> 오늘 아침에 네이버에서 이메일이 왔더라구요.
<autowiz2015> 다른경로로 들어온걸 수 도 있지요 공격이
<ipeter> 미국 ip주소로 네이버 로그인 했다구요.
<autowiz2015> 미쿡에서 접속했다고? 음...
<ipeter> 뭐 어찌 대처해야할지 잘 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz2015> 핸폰 이 뚫리는경우도 있구요.
<samahui> 그건 컴퓨터가 해킹당한게 아니라
<ipeter> 제가 잠자고 있던 새벽 3시에 일어났더군요.
<samahui> 다른게 뚫린거 같은데요
<Markers> 요즘 볼만한 책 머 있을까요???
<autowiz2015> 해외 로그인 차단 서비스 이런것도 있
<autowiz2015> 있긴 합니다만.
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 일단 그래도 무섭네요.
<autowiz2015> 책... 저는 만화책 좋아라 합니다 ----____---- ;;;;
<Markers> ...;
<samahui> 전 요즘 전공서적 읽는것도 벅차서... ㅜㅜ
<Markers> 머 읽으시나용
<autowiz2015> 만화책 보면서 멋진 주인공과 싱크를 맞추면서 삶의 활력을 보충하는거죠 .
<samahui> 만화책은 가끔 출장가거나 외근나가서 시간나면 예전 생각에 라면이나 쥐포먹으면서 한권 읽어보고 싶어 가봅니다만.. .요즘은 라면등 요리해서 팔 수 없게 된거 같더군요
<samahui> 거기다 하도 만화책을 안읽었더니 제가 보던 책들이 뭔지 기억도 잘 안나고 하나 찾아도 새로 많이 나와서 어디쯤 읽었는지 기억도 안나요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 책방에서 라면도 끊여주나요 ?!
<samahui> 예전에는요
<samahui> 요즘은 라면 끓여주는게 법적으로 걸린다고 하더군요
<samahui> 몇곳 없을거예요
<samahui> 대신 자장면 시켜 먹습니다  ㅋ
<Markers> 흠...; 전공서적이라도 도서관에서 빌려야겟는데 멀 빌려야될지 모르겟네요
<samahui> 당구장 만화방에서 중화요리 시켜먹는 기분이 좋쵸 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 전공서적이요?
<samahui> 전공하시는 과목 교수님께 여쭤보세요
<Markers> ...;
<samahui> 전 요즘 제가 안하던거 개발하느라 관련 책자가 있는지 찾아봤는데 없더군요
<samahui> 한글판 없어서 영문 원서 보느라 힘들어요
<samahui> 안되는 영어 공부도 해야되서요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 저희 교수님은 질문하는걸 안 좋아하십니다. ;ㅁ; 딱 저 들어올때 하시던 말씀이 니가 이제 나를 가르쳐야된단다. 이렇게 말씀하심 ㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 그래도 무슨책 좋은거 있나요? 정도는 물어볼수 있자나요
<Markers> 글쎄영;; 웬지 니가 더 잘 알거라고 생각하는데 이렇게 말씀하시지 않을까 싶은데..;
<samahui> 한번 물어보세요
<samahui> 어떤 대답이 돌아오건 지레짐작으로 넘겨집는거 보다는 부딛혀보는게 나을거 같은데요
<Markers> 전 여기 분들 머 읽으시는지가 궁금하네요 ㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 잠시 일 좀 하고 올께요
<Markers> 웬지 교수님이 추천하시는게 논문일거라는 생각이 들어서
<ipeter> 부럽네요.
<ipeter> 저도 외국으로 나가고 싶지만. 학생이 제일 쉬운길이지만.
<ipeter> 받아주질 않아요.
<autowiz2015> 해외 여행이라도 짧게 라도 자주 다니라고 어떤 분이 말씀해주셨는데
<autowiz2015> 저도 실천은 못하고 있네요
<ipeter> 오늘 점심은 건너뛰려구요.
<autowiz2015> 아이고
<autowiz2015> 몸 상하실텐데요...
<ipeter> 그냥 밥맛이 없네요..
<ipeter> 배고프지도 않구요.
<ipeter> 점심식사 맛있게 하세요..!
<samahui_pi> 점심 맛있게 드세요~ 저도 점심 먹으러 갑니다
<Haz3> 하이~
<Haz3> 아흥.. 심심한 월요일...
<Haz3> =.=
<bluedusk> Haz3, 컴파일 한다며
<Haz3> 그건 컴터가 하는거지...
<Haz3> 나는 지켜볼 뿐..
<bluedusk> 으응
<Haz3> 그리고 하루죙일 해. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 빌드서버 하나 달라해
<Haz3> 아침에 시켰는데 아직도 해..
<Haz3> 언제까지 하려는지.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 안줘..
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<Haz3> 회사가 돈이 읎데..
<bluedusk> 안드로이드 빌드용 서버 많이 구입 하지 않았나?
<Haz3> 몰라..
<Haz3> 24코어 빌드섭인데..
<Haz3> 몇명이 붙어있는지... 느려.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> ...
<Haz3> 빌드섭 좋은거 한대 살 돈으로 데탑 만만한거 하나씩 주지.
<Haz3> 그게 더 싸게 먹힐 것 같은데 말이지. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<Haz3> 접속자 수 보는 명령이 뭐더라. ㅡ.ㅡa
<bluedusk> ㅈ
<Haz3> 38aud wjqgodlTsp..
<Haz3> 38명 접해있네.
<Haz3> 블덕은 모르는게 없어..
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ)=b
<Haz3> 대.단.하.다.
<Markers> 'a'....
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 38명 다 짤라 버려
<bluedusk> 세션
<Haz3> model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5675  @ 3.07GHz
<Haz3> 난 루트 없어.
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 커널 버전 몇임?
<Haz3> Linux LGEARND1B14 2.6.35-25-generic #44~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 25 19:17:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Haz3> 업뎃을 안해.. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오홍
<bluedusk> 엣날꺼너
<bluedusk> 저거 로컬 익스플로잇으로 루트 권한 훡득하는 버그 아직 있을꺼 같은데
<bluedusk> 기둘려봐
<Haz3> 대써. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> ...
<Haz3> 괜히 그러다 짤려.. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<Haz3> 회사서는 딴짓 안하고 조용히 노는게 제일이야.
<Haz3> 하라는 것만 하고. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 내 성의를 거절하다니
<Haz3> 대써.. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 우리 연말에 보남?
<Haz3> 글쎄..
<bluedusk> 오떡 아자씨 꼬셔봐바
<Haz3> 덕할배 여기 없네..
<Haz3> 냠냠
<bluedusk> 오떡할배 한아얄씨에 있는데 대답없음
<Haz3> 덕할배 서울 올리는 절대 없을텐데..
<Haz3> i7 서버 한대 해봤자..
<Haz3> 백 되나?
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡa
<bluedusk> 서버면
<bluedusk> 좀 가격 될껄..
<Haz3> 데탑..
<bluedusk> 데탑으로
<Haz3> 더 싸게 먹힐 것 같은데..
<Haz3> 개발자들한테 데탑 한대씩 주면..
<Haz3> 조용히 개발할텐데. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 빌드하는데 오래 걸리니 맨날 나가서 놀고 노닥거리지..
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 난 개발 못하니 그냥 놀아 ㅋㅋ
<Haz3> 파트장님이 일하래.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 우리 회사는 그런사람없음 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 혹시 여기에 클러스터 관련해서 전문가 안 계시겟죠 -_-?;;
<bluedusk> 그게 뭔가요?
<bluedusk> ... 저 컴맹이라 잘 모름..
<Haz3> 빌드하는 사람 몇 안되는거 같은데..
<Haz3> 멀티코어로 빌드하니..
<Haz3> 느려. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 하드가 문제려나.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> vi로 에디팅 하면.. 하다가 멈춰..
<Markers> 병렬 처리 하는건데 컴퓨터 묶어서 하는거영 'ㅅ'...
<bluedusk> i/o 겁나 많나 보네
<Haz3> 병렬이가 누구지. =.=
<Markers> ...;
<bluedusk> 울 아부지 이름임
<bluedusk> iostat 로 봐바
<Haz3> beowolf 였나. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> 제일 짱날때가.. 디버깅 하려고 한줄 고치고 빌드할때..
<Haz3> 한줄 고치고 확인하려고 몇시간 돌리고. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ 짱나긴 하겠다
<bluedusk> Markers, 클러스터 뭐가 궁금하신데요? 클러스터도 여러 종류로 알고 있어서..;
<Haz3> bluedusk: 아부지 성함 막 불러서 미안..
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Markers> 음...; globus 공부하고 있는데 이쪽은 혹시 아시나용 'ㅅ'/
<bluedusk> Haz3, 괜츰해 뭐 알고 한것도 아닌데 뭐
<Haz3> avg-cpu:  %user   %nice %system %iowait  %steal   %idle           15.45    0.45    2.14    4.38    0.00   77.58
<Haz3> 이러는데?
<bluedusk> 헐 근데 왜그래?
<Haz3> 글쎄..
<Haz3> 아.. 몰라 짱나. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 명령 치면... 응답 없어. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> Markers, https://www.globus.org/ 이거 말씀하시는건가요?
<Markers> 네네
<Markers> globus voms 공부할려는데 자료가 없는건지 찾을수가 없어서 ....;
<Markers> 깃허브에서 소스를 좀 찾긴햇는데 이것도 제대로 동작하는거 같지도 않고 -_-...
<Haz3> 아흥...
<Haz3> 바람이나 쐬고 와야지. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 힘들다..
<Haz3> 노는것도. ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Haz3> 휙~
<bluedusk> Markers, 글쎄요.. 보니깐 프로덕인거 같은데 이메일 보내서 물어보는게 제일 빠르고 간단할꺼 같은디요
<Markers> 흠;;;;
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 울 유라는 참 이쁘네..
<Haz3> 다행이야. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 그러게
<bluedusk> 원래 딸은 아빠 닮는다던데
<bluedusk> 그래서 이쁜건가?
<Haz3> bluedusk: http://twitter.yfrog.com/oe32mlmj?sa=0
<bluedusk> Haz3, 언넝 키워서 나한테 시집 보내라 그러면
<bluedusk> 혼나겠지?
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 얼른 연애나 하쇼...
<bluedusk> 누구랑?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<Haz3> 누군가..
<bluedusk> Haz3, https://www.dropbox.com/s/rwea7hc4despnwr/%EC%82%AC%EC%A7%84%202012.%2011.%2029.%20%EC%98%A4%EC%A0%84%209%2019%2018.jpg
<Haz3> 회사라 접근이 안되나. ㅡ.ㅡa
<bluedusk> 그럴지도..
<bluedusk> 하긴 드랍박스나 그런거 다 막아놓긴 하더라
<Haz3> 웹페이지가 표시 안된데..
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> bluedusk: 소개팅도 하고 그랴
<Haz3> 내 주변에 여자는 처자식뿐..
<Haz3> =.=
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 소개팅을 누가 해줘야 말이지..
<bluedusk> 그냥 포기하고 살면 편해
<Haz3> 독거노인으로 살게?
<bluedusk> 뭐 없으면 그래야지
<Haz3> 와~ 빌드 에러난 느낌이다~
<Haz3> 또 빌드 시작~
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 이번주는 빌드만 하겠군. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 아흥.. 졸립다.
<Haz3> 뭐 잼난거 없나.
<Haz3> 빌드라도 빨리되면 얼른 버그 잡고 할텐데. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 냠냠...
<Haz3> 이것저것 지르고 싶다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> Haz3, 난 돈도 없어서 지르고 싶어도 못지름
<Haz3> 응..
<Haz3> 나도 지르고 싶은데 돈이 읎다..
<autowiz2015> 돈은 지르고 보는것이라고 생각만 하지요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Haz3, 내가 오떡할배 소하노함
<Duck_^^> 하이용
<bluedusk> 소환..;
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 고기사주세요.
<Duck_^^> 님이 소환에 응하셨습니다.
<Duck_^^> 님 소환에 실패하셨습니다.
<bluedusk> 님이 소환을 해제합니다.
<bluedusk> ..
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 포항오셈
<bluedusk> 나도 Haz3 와이프한테 잘 보이면 아가씨 소개시켜주려나?
<Duck_^^> 혼자오셈
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> bluedusk: 마눌님 친구들은..
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요. 다들 고생이 많으십니다.
<Haz3> 대부분 기독..
<Duck_^^> bluedusk: 만날때 헤즈옹이 와이프에게 선물 안해줬을것 같은것중에 가장 싼거 사서 가세요.
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 절충해서 여의도서 보죠..
<bluedusk> Haz3, 같은 성당 사람 아니였어?
<Duck_^^> 음...
<Haz3> 마눌님은 천주교.
<Haz3> 친구들은 기독...
<Haz3> 개신교...
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 여의도까지가면 제가 사줄수 있는건 아무것도 없어요. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 그럼 서울역...
<Haz3> 아님 고터...
<bluedusk> 고터 좋네
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 과메리로 뺨 맞아봤어요?
<Duck_^^> 과메기
<ipeter> 아녕하세요?
<Duck_^^> :) 안녕하세요
<Haz3> 안맞아봤음 때려주시게요?
<Haz3> 잠시~
<ipeter> 오늘은 제가 모르시는 분들이 많이 말씀 나누시는군요.
<ipeter> 첨 뵙겠습니다.
<bluedusk> ipeter, 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 저도 잘 모르는 분들이 많아요.. 컴맹이라...ㅠ_ㅠ
<ipeter> bluedusk: 반갑습니다.
<Duck_^^> 아...헤즈할배도 애플덕후였던가? 다시 오면 물어봐야겠네요.
<bluedusk> 헤즈 맥북이랑 다 판다고 했던거 같은데
<bluedusk> 잘 몰겠네염
<bluedusk> 헤즈는 애플덕후 아님
<Duck_^^> 엘쥐덕후로 변덕하셨나...
<bluedusk> 유라덕후?
<Duck_^^> 아...
<Suiz> 반갑습니다 안녕하세요
<Duck_^^> :) 안녕하세요
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 맥북 놀고 있음..
<Duck_^^> 냠냠
<Duck_^^> 중고가격좀 물어보려고요
<Duck_^^> 맥북프로 15" 2011 late 4gb 모델 노리고 있는데 120안이면 적당한 가격일까요?
<Haz3> 맥북은 잘 몰라서. =.=
<Duck_^^> 네...
<Duck_^^> 중고나라는 24시간 상주해야 괜찮은 물건 건지는곳인것 같네요 으아...너무 힘드네요
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 떡할배는 걍 지름 되잖아요.
<bluedusk> Duck_^^, 근데 맥북은 왜지르시나요?
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 힘들어요. ㅠㅠ
<Duck_^^> bluedusk: 써보고 싶어서요. 근데 돈이 없어서...싼거 사려는게...ㅎㅎ
<Duck_^^> 2011 late 15" 4gb짜리 사서 램 업글해서 패러럴즈까지 사서 쓰려고요
<Duck_^^> 윈도쪽은 제가 써야하는 어플들이 있어서...
<Duck_^^> OS는 양쪽 모두 가져가야하기에 램 업글하려는거예요
<Haz3> 놋북을 두개.
<Haz3> 세개...
<Haz3> 윈 맥 리눅
<Haz3> =.=
<bluedusk> Duck_^^, 제가 그래서 해킨 써보다가
<bluedusk> 걍 밀고 우분투 쓰고 있어요
<Haz3> 그정도는 있어야 개발자..
<Haz3> =.=
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 그러면 좋은데...... ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> Haz3, 난 개발자가 아님
<Haz3> 회사서도...
<Haz3> 개인놋북은 윈도
<Haz3> 빌드는 리눅
<Haz3> 옆에 맥에어 하나..
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 후훗. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Duck_^^> bluedusk: 공부하는데 윈어플 필수라서...윈도어플이 무조건 돌아가야해요 ㅠㅠ
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 유부남인데도 총각처럼 사시네요
<bluedusk> Duck_^^, 공부따위
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 회사꺼잖아요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Duck_^^> bluedusk: 늙어서 먹고 살아야할 영역을 배우는거라...
<bluedusk> Duck_^^, 늙어서 먹고 살 게 없..ㅠ
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 회사꺼라도 쓰는건 헤즈할배가 쓰잖아요
<Haz3> 딸래미 장난감은 사도 제 장난감은 못사는.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 밖에 못가져가요.
<Haz3> 개인놋북 빼고는..
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 밖에서는 딸내미랑 놀아야지 그거갖고 놀 생각을해요?
<Haz3> 팔아파요. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 주말에 안아줬더니.. 팔이 덜덜덜..
<Duck_^^> 괜찮은 매물 놓쳤네요. ㅠㅠ 팔렸데요. http://cafe.naver.com/joonggonara/188685772
<Haz3> ~(ㅡ.ㅡ)~ 덜덜덜
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 다이어트?
<Haz3> 안빠져요. ㅠㅠ
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 근육이되었나보네요. ㅡ.ㅡb
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Duck_^^> 그러고보니 헤즈할배는 이제 두배로 돈이 나가네요? 크리스마스날 와이프랑 유라 선물을 사야하니...
<bluedusk> Duck_^^, 그렇게 따지면 전 크리스마스날 돈이 안들어가나요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Duck_^^> bluedusk: 자신에게 쓰면 되죠.
<Duck_^^> :) 안녕하세요
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 마눌님이 용돈 안줌..
<Haz3> 그래서 선물 없음..
<Haz3> =.=
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 신용카드로 사서 선물하면 좋아해줘요 명세서 나오기 전까지는...
<Seony> 돈 없어서 팔았떤 결혼예물을 오늘 소량 회복했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Duck_^^> 축하합니다
<Duck_^^> 결혼전 애장품도 아니고 예물이라니...
<Seony> 감사합니다.  다이아몬드는 못샀지만, 뭐 그래도 맘에 드는거 사서 기분은 좋네요.
<Haz3> 울 집에서 제일 부자는..
<Haz3> 유라.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 통장에 200 있음.. ㅠㅠ
<Duck_^^> 오...
<Haz3> 난 그진데. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 대신 노트북이 세개나 있잖아요
<Haz3> 맥북은 느리고..
<Haz3> T61p는.. 배터리 없고. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 놋북하나... 아 델미니..
<Haz3> 그거 몇년전에 형 빌려줘서 아직 못받고..
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Duck_^^> 그 비싸게 산 t61p...
<Haz3> 140에 샀는데..
<Duck_^^> 그거 샀다고 자랑하시던게 몇년전이더라..
<Haz3> 싸게삼..
<Haz3> 2008? 7?
<Duck_^^> 벌써 그렇게 오래되었나요?
<Haz3> 오래됨..
<Duck_^^> 올해 제가 열여덟이니...참 옛날이네요
<Seony> 시놀로지 DS412+ 살까하는데, 혹시 쓰고계시는 분 계신가요?
<Duck_^^> 그 제품 사고 싶었는데 현금이 없어서 포기했는데 대부분 상품평은 좋다고 나왔던 제품이네요
<Duck_^^> 시놀로지는 만족도가 좋은지 나쁜글 달린걸 못봤어요
<Seony> 저도 막상 사려니 좀 돈지랄하는거 같아서 고민되더라구요
<Duck_^^> 국내 구입이면 다른 나스보다 가격이 많이 쎄더라고요
<Haz3> 메일보니 08년도군요.
<Seony> DS412+가 맘에 드는게 LAG 때문에.. ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 시놀로지 쓰고 있는데 모델이 그게 맞는지 모르겟네요
<Haz3> $1,342.47
<Haz3> 미국 USD 1,342.47 달러= 대한민국 KRW 141만8,722.30 원
<Seony> 맥북을 클린설치를 한 번 하던가 해야겠어요.  왠지 모르게 너무 반응이 느리니..
<Haz3> 국내모델은 300 가까이 했던걸로..
<Haz3> =.=
<Markers> 시놀로지 rs812+ 쓰고 있네요 저희
<Seony> 812면... 개인용은 아닐거 같은데요
<Haz3> 얼른 집에 가고싶다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Markers> 넴
<Markers> 학교에서 쓰고 있어요 저희
<Seony> 저는 가정용으로 DS412+ 사려고 하는 거에요
<Seony> 저희는 하드 26개 박힌거 4개 돌려요 ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 26개는 아닌가...
<Seony> 암튼 ㅎㅎ
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 그거 학생으로 구매한건가요? 어찌그리 싸게했었지요?
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 미국이라..
<Haz3> 시도때도 없이 세일하는 미국.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 거기에 코드 뭐 넣어주면 직원가로 삼.. ㅡ.ㅡ/
<Markers> 저 혹시 tomcat5 이거 패키지 설치로 하는 방법 있나요??
<Haz3> apt-get install tomcat5
<Haz3> =3=333
<ahoops_> Seony: rsync가 안돌아가요. 돌아가게 해주세요.
<Seony> ahoops_: apt-get install rsync
<Markers> 아 저는 centos 입니다 'ㅁ'/
<ahoops_> 쳇
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> centos면, yum install로 안되나봐요?
<Markers> 음 톰캣6는 잇는데
<Markers> 필요한게 5라서요
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 내가 살때는 왜 할인을 안할까요? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그럼 그건 그쪽 커뮤니티에 물어보심이... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 파일갯수가 너무 많아서 그런건가..얘가 먹통이군요.
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 직원코드는 언제나 있는데 수시로 바뀔껄요?
<Markers> 대충 검색을 해보니 직접 소스 컴파일 하라는 말이 보여서 ㄸㄸㄷ;
<Seony> Duck_^^: 한아얄씨에 계시던 그 오리님이 맞나 모르겠네요
<Duck_^^> Seony: 맞아요 :)
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요.  무쟈~게 오랫만에 뵙네요
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 전에 보니까 그거 전문적으로 공유하는곳도 있는것 같던데요.
<Duck_^^> Seony: :-) 네 저두요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> tp 사용자 사이트요
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 글고 미국 레노버는... 30일 이내에 할인행사하면 그만큼 돈 돌려줌..
<Haz3> 저는 귀찮아서 신청 안함. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Duck_^^> 오...
<Seony> 저도 레노보 쓰지만 씽크패드 진짜 맘에 들어요
<Haz3> 30일 맞나. ㅡ.ㅡa
<ahoops_> Seony: 아무리 기다려도 안돌아가요. 돌아가게해주세요.
<Seony> ahoops_: 양쪽 다 rsync 깔려있어요?
<ahoops_> 네네.
<Haz3> T61p 4:3 모델인데...
<Haz3> 그땐 사람들 4:3 좋다고 그랬는데.
<Haz3> 요즘은 가로가 쫍아서 못쓰겠음. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> ahoops_: 그럼 ssh 비번도 맞구요?
<ahoops_> 클라이언트는 윈도용에요.
<Haz3> 버려도 얼마 안되고.. ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 다 맞아요.
<ahoops_> 로그도 정상에요.
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 제가 5만원에 살게요
<ahoops_> 근데 안됨.
<ahoops_> 다 서니님탓.
<Haz3> 나름... 도킹도 있음. ㅡ.ㅡv
<Seony> 윈도우에도 rsync가 있었네요
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 배터리가 5만원 넘어요.. ㅠㅠ
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 도킹도 샀어요? -_-; 투자 많이 하셨네요
<ahoops_> 디렉토리체크하는 과정에서 먹통되요.
<Haz3> 도킹은 중고로 9만원이던가.
<Haz3> Duck_^^: c2d 2.6이던가 2.9던가.
<Seony> 디렉토리 체크하는 과정이라면.... 그러면 접속은 제대로 된건데, rsync가 파일 점검하는 알고리듬 가동하는 과정에서 멈춘거네요
<ahoops_> Seony: 시그윈에서 딱 rsync돌리는데 필요한 파일만 뽑아서 써먹는중에요.
<Seony> A->B가 안되는 상황이라면, B->A로도 한 번 해보세요
<Haz3> 2.6이네.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<ahoops_> 그럼 데몬돌려야하자나요.
<Seony> 아뇨 그냥 ssh로 쓰면 되죠.  rsync -ave ssh source dest 이렇게요
<ahoops_> 아.
<ahoops_> 고렇게요..
<ahoops_> 음.
<Haz3> Duck_^^: ssd만 달아줘도 쓸만할껀데...
<Haz3> ssd살돈이 없.. ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 혹시 우분투나 데비안쪽 쓰시는분들 톰캣5 설치가 되시나욤?
<ahoops_> 네트웍이 먹통인가 반응이 없어요.
<Haz3> ping 8.8.8.8
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 요즘 놋북 성능이 워낙 좋아져서 60만원 정도면 쓸만한 놋북 사요
<Seony> ahoops_: 일방만 안되면 한쪽이 이상있겠거니 판단하겠지만, 둘다 안되면 그건 rsync문제가 아니라 다른 문제일 듯 싶은데요
<Haz3> 그러게요.
<Seony> Markers: 그건 설치를 해봐야알듯..
<ahoops_> 윈도 파일시스템이 깨졌나..
<Haz3> 잘 갖고 있다가 나중에 유라나 줘야겠어요.
<ahoops_> 저번에도 한번 깨져서 먹통된적이 있었는데.
<Markers> 음....
<ahoops_> 다 서니님탓.
<Markers> 근데 오늘 채팅이 꽤 많네용 ㅇ_ㅇ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 디스크체크해봐야겠어요.
<Seony> vmware 퓨전 프로 사고싶은데 살까말까 무쟈게 고민되네요..
<ahoops_> sync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 4 bytes to socket [generator]: Connection timed out (110)
<ahoops_> 쳇.
<ahoops_> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(1532) [generator=3.0.9]
<ahoops_> 다 서니님탓.
<Seony> ahoops_: ㅋㅋ http://www.webweavertech.com/ovidiu/weblog/archives/000486.html
<ahoops_> 업데이트를 하고 싶어도.
<ahoops_> 클라이언트가 윈도라는게 문제;
<ahoops_> 최신버전 빌드해주세요.
<Seony> 저도 사무실 서버 점검 중 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> --compress 옵션은 원래 사용중이 아니였음 훙.
<Seony> 홈서버 기가비트에 LAG 했는데도 전송속도가 31메가 밖에 안나오니... 열받네요
<ahoops_> ..
<ahoops_> 80KB가 최대업로드속도임.
<ahoops_> 근데 오늘 이걸 2기가를 올려야 하는 상황..
<ahoops_> 태풍와서 그동안 못올려서 ㅠㅠ;;
<ahoops_> Seony: 클라이언트 문제인가봐요..
<ahoops_> 파일들을 나눠서 올려봐야겠어요.
<Seony> 그렇군요
<Markers> 저 혹시 mysql 설치 할대 innodb 쓸려면 따로 설정해야되나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 그냥 설치하면 되요
<Markers> 그냥 mysql 사용할때 innodb가 디폴트라는 말씀이시죠? myisam이 아니라?
<Seony> 아뇨.  그건 디비 생성할 때 옵션 줘야죠
<Markers> 흠..
<Seony> 아마 my.cnf 세팅하면 디폴트로 innodb 가능할 거에요ㅕ
<Markers> 테이블 생성때 타입 주라는 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 네
<Markers> innodb 랑 myisam랑 이런 타입이 있는지는 또 처음 알았네 -ㅁ-;
<ahoops_> 윈도 파일시스템이 깨진듯 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 내사진들 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<ahoops_> Markers: mysql 장점이 스토리지타입을 많이 지원하는거에요 한번씩 쭈욱 보시고 맘에 드시는것 사용하시면 될듯해요.
<samahui> 벌써 시간이 5시 넘었네요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 벌써 밥 먹을 시간이군여
<samahui> 외근나왔다가 돌아가지 못하고 잡혀서 일하고 있습니다
<samahui> 괜히 막힌거 한번 봐준다고 했다가
<samahui> 농담인데 진담으로 받아들여주네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 벌써 한시간째 이러고 있어요 이러다 여기서 밥먹고 돌아가겠네요
<ahoops_> 남자가 말을 뱉었으면 책임을 지셔야죠.
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 말그대로 한번 봅시다 였어요
<samahui> 봐주기만 할라고요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 거진 코드 다 바꾸고 있습니다
<ahoops_> 코딩만으로 되겠습니까.
<samahui> 하던 사람이 어서 가져다 짜집기 해놓은거 같아요
<samahui> 그래서 새로 만들어 주고 있어요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 컨선팅도 해주시고 최대한 협조해주셔야죠.
<samahui> 저희 일도 다 안했는데 미치겠습니다
<ahoops_> 한번 보는게 장난인가요.
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 장난은 아니라도 이렇게 죽자 덤벼 할 일도 아니였어요
<Markers> 저 혹시 mysql에서 테이블 생성 할때 innodb로 생성하는게 type=innodb 가 아니라 engine=innodb인가요..?;; 문법이 바뀐건가요 아니면 원래 그랬던건가요;;;
<samahui> 옵션지정이요?
<samahui> ?
<samahui> ENGINE=InnoDB;
<samahui> InnoDB테이블 생성하는거면 명령문에 저렇게 붙여주면됩니다
<Markers> type 적는건 원래 없는건가요?
<ahoops_> The older TYPE option that was synonymous with ENGINE was removed in MySQL 5.5. When upgrading to MySQL 5.5 or later, you must convert existing applications that rely on TYPE to use ENGINE instead.
<Markers> 5.5이후에 바뀐거군여
<ahoops_> The older TYPE option was synonymous with ENGINE. TYPE was deprecated in MySQL 4.0 and removed in MySQL 5.5. When upgrading to MySQL 5.5 or later, you must convert existing applications that rely on TYPE to use ENGINE instead.
<Markers> 흐잌...
<samahui> 5.0인가부터 그랬습니다
<samahui> 넵
<Markers> 그 이전 mysql을 쓰면 되는건가
<samahui> 정신이 없으니 대답이 늦어도 이해하세요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 디비 만들어주는 스크립트를 뜯어고치지는 못하니 mysql을 바꿔야 될거 같은데 ;;
<Markers> 아 웬지 5.5 이전버전 지원을 안해줄거 같다 ;;
<ahoops_> Seony: 윈도파일시스템이진짜로 나간거같군요.
<ahoops_> 망했어요..
<samahui> 스크립트 고치는게 쉽지않나요?
<samahui> 스크립트 고치는 쪽에 한표 하고 갑니다
<samahui> 전 일하러~
<Markers> 파이썬으로 되어있는데 디비 쿼리문 불러오는게 먼지 알수가 없네요 단순 검색으로는 안 나오고 어디 소스나 함수로 부르는거 같은데 들여다봐도 잘 모르겟어요;; 대충 500줄 되는데 머 이건 -_-ㅋ;;;
<ahoops_> samahui: 열심히 책임지세요..
<ahoops_> Markers: 노가다가 좀 필요하실듯하군요..ㅋ
<ipeter> 아..가상머신 돌릴려고 램 16기가로 업글 하려고 한는데
<ipeter> 물건 자체가 잘 안보이네요.
<ipeter> 놋북 8기가램은 잘 안보입니다.
<Seony> ahoops_: 사진들은 괜찮구요?
<ahoops_> 일단 백업은 했어요.
<ahoops_> 근데, 파일시스템이 정상인것같지 않아요..
<ahoops_> 다행히 사진들은 3중백업중이라 괜찮긴한데요.
<ahoops_> 집에가서 디스크검사 돌려봐야겠네요..
<ahoops_> Seony: 다 서니님탓..
<ahoops_> 철수!
<samahui> 저도 철수합니다
<samahui> 영희 할수는 없자나요
<samahui> 나중에 다시 올께요
<ipeter> 저두 나중에 다시 올께요.
<ahoops_> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=shm&sid1=100&oid=018&aid=0002891219
<ahoops_> 쫌쩌는군요;;
<ahoops_> 느그 아버지 뭐하시노. 쿠데타 하셨는데예
<samahui_pi> 저녁먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_pi> 너무 먹어서 배가 빵빵합니다
<samahui_pi> 소화 시키고 일해야 겠네요
<autowiz2015> 친구랑 저녁 먹으러 갑니다.
<autowiz2015> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 램 16기가로 바꿨습니다..
<ipeter> 좋은줄은 모르겠네요.
<samahui_pi> 램은 다다익선입니다. 사용하다보시면 알꺼예요
<ipeter> 네네...
<ipeter> 가상 머신 돌리러 잠시만 설정만져야해서
<ipeter> 나갔다 돌아오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter> 당연한 이야기겠지만...
<ipeter> 가상머신 윈도우8 돌리니까
<ipeter> 램 엄청 잡아 먹네요.
<samahui_pi> 가상머신까지 쓰시면 램 많이 잡아먹죠
<samahui_pi> 그뿐이 아니라
<samahui_pi> 차후 업데이트까지 계속 해주다보면 하드용량도 무지 잡아먹습니다
<ipeter> 16기가 안올렸으면 가상머신 쓰느라 큰일날뻔 했습니다.
<ipeter> SSD 120 // HDD 1TB 사용중입니다.
<samahui_pi> 전 엘리트북쓰는데 32기가로 올리고
<ipeter> 기본은 우분투 13.04이구요..ㅠ
<samahui_pi> 가상머신이 8기가정도 쓰고 있습니다만
<ipeter> 램이 32기가요?
<samahui_pi> 그래도 느리다고 느껴지네요
<samahui_pi> 네
<ipeter> ㅎ덜덜
<ipeter> 램값만 가격이 후덜덜하겠습니다.
<samahui_pi> 데탑이나 다른 노트북도 다 16기가 이상입니다.
<samahui_pi> 8기가 네게씩이니 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 아 데탑이시군요.
<ipeter> 전 놋북입니다.
<samahui_pi> 아니요
<samahui_pi> 노트북이요
<samahui_pi> 엘리트북
<ipeter> 헐
<samahui_pi> hp엘리트북이라고 워크스테이션 노트북 있습니다
<ipeter> 노트북인데 슬롯이 4개가 들어가나요?
<ipeter> 헐
<samahui_pi> 램뱅크가 4개입니다
<samahui_pi> 15.6인치 이상의 모델은 슬롯 4개인거 많습니다
<ipeter> 그거 엄청 비싸지 않나요?
<ipeter> 갑자기 사고 싶어지네요.
<samahui_pi> 조금 비싼데 회사에서 지원해줘서 그냥 질렀습니다
<samahui_pi> 것도 두대 질렀다가 하나 팔아먹고 하나 남았네요
<samahui_pi> 이번에 hp는 워크스테이션급 모델에 z시리즈가 추가되었는데
<samahui_pi> 이게 해상도도 그렇고 마음에 들어서 구입하려고 알아보는중입니다
<samahui_pi> 근데 튼튼함은 이전 엘리트북을 능가하지못할거 같아요
<ipeter> 우오...모델 추천좀 부탁드립니다.
<samahui_pi> 노트북은 사용 환경에 따라서 확실히 호불호가 갈려서
<samahui_pi> 딱 뭐가 좋다 말하기는 좀 힘듭니다
<samahui_pi> 우선 이동이 잦으면 작고 가벼우면서 튼튼한 모델이 좋고
<samahui_pi> 개발환경에 특화되고 이동이 없다면 안정성 높고 확장성 좋은 모델이좋아요
<ipeter> 제가 가지고 있는 녀석은 후자에 가깝습니다.
<ipeter> 쿼드코어 씨퓨 좋은녀석이거든요.
<ipeter> OS프리라서 가격도 저렴하구요.
<samahui> 그럼 hp모델이나 델을 추천합니다
<samahui> 예전이면 ibm 씽크패드부터 추천했겠지만
<ipeter> 그나마 16기가 램 넣으니 나름 진짜 머신이 되어버린 느낌입니다.
<samahui> 요즘은 안정성부분에서 좀 불안하더군요
<samahui> 아직은 16기가 정도면 충분하죠
<samahui> hp의 엘리트북이나 z라인업아니면 델의 프리시전 모델이 있습니다
<ipeter> 왠지 델이 저렴하게 느껴지는군요.
<samahui> 둘다 튼튼하고 안정성이 좋습니다
<samahui> 델 프리시전은 보통 200후반에서 시작합니다
<samahui> 절대로 싸구려 아닌 모델입니다
<samahui> 최상위 모델이면 에일리언웨어보다 비싸게도 갑니다
<samahui> 500만원대까지 맞춰봤었습니다만
<samahui> 델은 에일리언웨어와 프리시전은 다른 모델과 다르게 봐야 합니다
<ipeter> 그냥 제꺼 쓸래요.
<samahui> 근데 솔직히 그래픽 작업이 나니면 곡 워크스테이션급까지 갈 필요는 없어보입니다만... 요즘 고속연산에 그래픽카드의 코어를 사용하는 경우가 점점 늘어서 그것도 괜찮아요
<ipeter> 가격이 무슨 ㅎ덜덜하군요..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 엘리트북도 인치와 성능에 따라 다른데 보통 200만원대에서 시작합니다
<samahui> 너무 비싸죠
<samahui> 근데 가격값은 합니다. 안정성도 좋고 밟고 올라서도 끄떡없을만큼 튼튼합니다
<samahui> 전 다른건 필요없고 노트북을 막 굴리는 타입이라 튼튼한거 하나 믿고 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> 대박인데요?
<ipeter> 듀얼 모니터 있는데
<ipeter> 아시다시피
<ipeter> 우분투 화면분할해서 사용하니
<ipeter> 진짜 컴 두대 사용하는 듯한 느낌이네요.
<samahui> 거기다 가상머신으로 윈도우랑 같이 돌리면 더 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 제가 그렇게 쓰고 있습니다
<ipeter> 예.
<ipeter> 저도 지금 가상머신으로 윈8 돌리고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜 하네요.
<ipeter> 신세계예요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ^^
<samahui> 그렇게 쓰기 시작하면서 윈도우 시스템을 점점 하나씩 하나씩 없에버렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 윈도우 작업은 가상머신으로 충분하고(게임빼고) 대부분은 우분투에서 다 가능하니까요
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 프레지로
<ipeter> 프레젠테이션 만들었는데,
<ipeter> 우분투에서 안돌아가더라구요.
<ipeter> 울컥해서 오늘 램 16기가로 올리고
<ipeter> 가상머신 돌렸습니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 저도 파포땜시 윈도우 아직 씁니다
<samahui> 가끔 PT할때 어긋나더군요
<ipeter> 아니.
<ipeter> 충격이네요.
<ipeter> www.whereismyip.com
<ipeter> 들어가서 ip확인해보니,
<ipeter> ip주소가 새거 받아있네요.
<ipeter> 우분투 아이피가 A, 라면, 가상머신 윈도우는 B를 사용하는군요!
<ipeter> 내부망이 아니라요!
<ipeter> 우와와와와와
<samahui> 정확히 말하면 새로 받은게 아니라 시스템 내부 망이죠
<samahui> 노트북이 잡고 있는 아이피 내부로 다시 쪼갰다고 보시면 됩니다
<samahui> 그래서 아이피가 다르죠
<samahui> 외부 아이피는 갔을텐데요?
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 외부 아이피가 우분투가 222.222.222.32라면
<ipeter> 버츄얼박스 윈8은 222.222.222.12네요.
<ipeter> 내부망 192.~이 아닙니다.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 네트웍 표시는 유선으로 뜨구요
<samahui> http://iplocation.truevue.org/
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<samahui> 무선 유선 둘다 연결하고 따로 쓰는게 아니라면
<samahui> 제말은 번호는 다르게 뜨죠
<ipeter> 엇!
<samahui> 근데 그게 외부에서 같은 회선 쪼개서 쓰는거라구요
<ipeter> 제 우분투도 ip주소가 바뀌었네요!
<ipeter> =.=
<samahui> 그렇게 해야 둘이 충돌이 안나니까요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일 좀 하러 가야겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 밤 되세요 ^^
<ipeter> 조심히 들어가세요!
<samahui_pi> 안들어가요 ㅋㅋ 다만 잠수 좀 오래 탈거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 근데 집중이 안되네요
<samahui_pi> 정신 차리고 집중해서 일해야죠
<samahui_pi> 그래야 잘 빨리 마무리하고 가서 잠을 자죠
<samahui_pi> ipeter님도 무리하지마시고 일 잘하셔요
<samahui_pi> 그럼 전 일 좀 하고 오겠습니다
<ipeter> 화이팅 하세요!
<ipeter> 잠시 나갔다 오겠습니다.
<samahui_pi> 쿨~ Zzzz
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-03
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 반갑습니다^^
<Suiz> 도메인을 하나 구입했는데.
<Suiz> 싸길래 했더니.. 부가서비스 기능이 별로없내요.^^;;;
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 도메인에 부가기능 뭐 있어요?
<Suiz> 그냥 거기서 무료포워딩이라던지
<Suiz> 무료 메일 무료네임서버 블로그연결등..
<Suiz> 서비스라기보다 편리한기능이랄까 그런게 있내요.
<Suiz> 처음 도메인을 구입해보는데. ip연결을 하는법을 몰라서 어제 무료포워딩해놨더니; 주소란에 ip가 다떠버리군요 ㅎㅎ;
<Suiz> 아 예전에 ... 10년도 전이네... 제이름.com 이게 아무도 안썼는데.. 지금은..누가 쓰고있내요..ㅜ
<iPeter> 안녕하세요?
<iPeter> 초특급 지각했습니다.
<iPeter> 엉엉엉
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pi> 지각은 그래도 났죠
<samahui_pi> 전 밤새다 잠깐 잔다는게 9시 넘어서 일어났어요
<samahui_pi> 것도 간이 침대펴고 사무실 한쪽 구탱이서 사람들 다 들어오도록 모르고 자고 있었어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 그건 밤을 새서 작업하시다가 그런거잖아요. ㅋㅋ
<iPeter> 그래도 밤새셨으니 직장 동료분들이 이해해 주지 않으셨을까요?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 집에 있다가 늦은거라면... ㅋ
<iPeter> 저는...ㅠㅠㅠ
<iPeter> 물론 어제 저도 잠을 2시에 잠들긴 했지만...
<iPeter> 그건 노느라 그랬으니..
<samahui_pi> 머리 까치집으로 일어나서 기지게 펴다가 침흘리고 잔 옆얼굴을 처다보는 사람들과 눈마주치면...
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 사람이 그렇게 없어 보일수가 없어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<iPeter> 에이. 아닙니다.
<iPeter> 사람들 뭐 밤새면 다 초췌해보이고 힘들어보이죠.
<iPeter> 다른 사람들도 이해해줍니다.
<iPeter> 너무 신경쓰지 마세요.
<iPeter> 전 밤안새도 없어보이는데요.
<iPeter> (이러면 소개팅 안들어오는데... ㅠ)
<samahui_pi> 피곤하네요
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 잠을 잤는데도 피곤한게 아무래도 영양 보충이 필요한거 같아요
<iPeter> samahui_pi: 어떠하신지요?
<iPeter> 아.. 빼먹고 쳤네요. 멍멍탕 어떠하신지요?
<iPeter> 저는 안먹는 주의지만,
<iPeter> 그렇게 좋대네요.
<samahui_pi> 저도 안먹는 주의입니다
<samahui_pi> 저희 집안 족보에 증조부께서 먹지 말랄고 써놓으셨습니다
<samahui_pi> 그리고 오랫동안 키워서 못먹어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 족보 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 오래 키웠더니 더 못먹겠더군요
<Work^Seony> 키운건 당연히 못먹죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 많이 키웠거든요
<samahui_pi> 그래서 안키워도 못먹겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 예전에 집에서 키우던 진돗개가 있었는데 동생이 기관지 염이 생겨서 못키우게 되었거든요. 근데 이놈을 집에 일하던 가정부 아주머님 한분께 보냈더니
<Work^Seony> 저는 멍멍탕은 안먹지만, 그렇다고 또 멍멍탕을 반대하지도 않거든요.  하지만, 키우는 애들 따로있고 먹는 애들 따로있다고 생각은 해요
<samahui_pi> 아들 휴가 나왔을때 홀딱 잡아드셨더군요
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 밥주던 애를 어떻게 잡아 먹는지 충격적이였어요
<Work^Seony> 헐
<samahui_pi> 먹는건 저도 반대 하지 않습니다만
<samahui_pi> 적어도 키우는 사람이 먹는건 좀 안좋게 보입니다
<Work^Seony> 당연하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 그런데 일하던 분이 그러셔서
<Work^Seony> 병아리 키워서 닭 된거 잡아먹는 것도 좀 그런데...
<samahui_pi> 충격이였죠
<samahui_pi> 그보다 충격이였던것도 하나 있네요.... 토끼를 정원에 풀어놓고 키우다가 어느날 집에 왔더니 닭볶음탕 같은 음식이 있어서 좋다고 먹고났더니
<samahui_pi> 그 토끼더군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 화단에 꽃나무들 뜯어 놓는다고 그리하셨더군요
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 집에 살아있는 생물들은 사람 제외하면 전부 음식이군요
<samahui_pi> 근데... 확실히 강아지처럼 주인 친화적으로 굴던거랑 토끼랑은 좀 다른 기분이기는 하더군요
<samahui_pi> 강아지는 부르면 뛰어오고 나갈때 같이 산책도 가고 그러던거라
<samahui_pi> 친구 같은 이미지이지만
<samahui_pi> 토끼는 그냥 숨어서 땅만파고 뭔가 집어먹고 그러던 모습밖에 못봐서
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 닭도 그런걸꺼예요
<samahui_pi> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 원래 토끼는 먹기 힘든 생물로 알고있는데, 먹을만 했나봐요?
<samahui_pi> 정말 맛은 있었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 전 닭인줄 알고 먹을 정도였으니까요
<samahui_pi> 볶음탕하면 냄새도 안나서 정말 구별 안가더군요
<samahui_pi> 약간 더 쫄깃하기만 했던 기억이 납니다
<samahui_pi> 아! 그래도 나중에 토끼 그것도 마당에 풀어놨던 놈인거 알고 충격은 먹었어요
<samahui_pi> 다시는 안기르게 되더군요
<samahui_pi> 그래야 먹을 수 있어서 라는... ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면 아주 요리를 잘하시는 분일지도... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 종가집입니다 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 요리는 잘하는 편입니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 맞다 그렇죠
<samahui_pi> 아무튼 영양탕은 안먹고
<samahui_pi> 토끼는 먹습니다 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 몸보신하게 토끼아니면 애저라도 먹으러 가야겠네요
<samahui_pi> 아기돼지 통으로 요리하는 애저가 참 맛나더군요
<Work^Seony> 전 그냥 생선, 돼지고기, 소고기만...
<samahui_pi> 나중에 기회되면 애저찜한번 먹어보세요
<samahui_pi> 원래는 어미돼지 뱃속 아기돼지요리인데... 요즘은 생후 1달이내의 애기돼지로 만듭니다
<samahui_pi> 닭백숙처럼 나오는데
<samahui_pi> 정말 닭고기 백숙 비슷한 식감을 보여줍니다
<samahui_pi> 돼지고기가 이런 맛이 나다니 하고 먹게 되실 겁니다
<samahui_pi> 저도 보통은 생선 돼ㅈ 소고기만 먹습니다 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 몸보신 하니까 생각나네요 ㅎ
<samahui_pi> 글고보니 벌써 점심시간 이네요. 어찌 배가 꼬로록 거린다 했습니다.
<samahui_pi> 즐거운 점심 시간들 되세요 ~~~
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui> 밥먹고 왔습니다
<samahui> 수고 하셨어요 안녕히 들어가세요
<Work^Seony> 넵 나중에 뵈요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 맛난 이야기는 많이 하고 결국 점심은 간단한 국밥먹고 왔네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 오후도 즐겁게 일합니시다~~~~~
<samahui_pi> 모두들 화이팅!
<Haz3> 하이
<LinDol> Haz3, 부뷔
<LinDol> 이 얼마만이냐옹.
<LinDol> 유라 아버님 +_+
<Haz3> LinDol: 올만이요~
<LinDol> 트위터에서 소식은 듣고 있었다옹 +_+
<Haz3> =.=
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> Haz3, 인기인이네
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡv
<Haz3> 서버 넘 느려서 짜증이 밀려온다.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 어찌 개발하라고.. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 놀면서?
<bluedusk> 쉬엄쉬엄?
<Haz3> 놀것도 별로 없어. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 일없이 노는건 괜찮은데..
<Haz3> 일있는데 노는건 좀 짱나. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 얼른 일을 없애야 하는데..
<Haz3> 빌드가 안되니 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> LinDol: 요즘은 뭐하심?
<bluedusk> LinDol, 사마 논문씀
<Haz3> 오~
<bluedusk> 노오오오오온문
<Haz3> 여대생 연구함?
<Haz3> 나도 여대생~ =.=
<bluedusk> 나도
<Haz3> 일을 하라는건지 말라는건지 .ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> LinDol: 여대생~
<Haz3> LinDol: 여대생여대생~
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 췟
<Haz3> 왜케 몸이 쑤시지. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 섭 하나 있음 좋겠네. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 일을 못하겠어. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 내꺼 섭 빌려줘?
<Haz3> 회사 내에..
<bluedusk> 반입 ㄲ
<Haz3> 그럼 못빼.. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 기증
<Haz3> 냠냠
<samahui> 전화번호 알려줄 수 있어?
<samahui> 헉
<samahui> 네이트인줄알고 잘못 썼네요?
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<samahui> 정신이 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 뭐 알려드리는게 어렵지는 않죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 미녀아니면 필요없어요~!!!
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 남자인데요?
<bluedusk> -_-
<samahui> alt+tab 오타의 부작용 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 네이트로 안갔어요~~~~~
<Haz3> 하이
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요~~
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 안드로이드용 irc도 괜찮네요
<samahui_web> 오늘 하루도 빠르게 지나가는군요.
<azneater> 방갑습니다.
<samahui_pi> 오늘은 재시간에 퇴근 합니다. 정확히는 재시간 전에 퇴근합니다. ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<autowiz2015> 안녕들 하시온지요...
<autowiz2015> 넙죽...
<autowiz2015> 재순님 전화번호가 혹시 016 이셨는지요? 핸드폰 잊어버리면서 번호가
<autowiz2015> 없어진거 같습니다. ^^
<jasonjang>  아, 안녕? 하세요~
<jasonjang> 3933-3851 이죠
<jasonjang> 헐~ 오즈님, 왜 안들'폰에서 구글동기화를 안써요? 그거 쓰면 전부 자동 동기화 되는데...(안타깝)
<autowiz2015> 자동동기화가 싫어서요 -_-;;
<jasonjang> 그럴수도 있? 흠...
<autowiz2015> 수동동기화가 좋은데
<autowiz2015> 수동으로 하는걸 가끔 잊어버려서 문제지요...
<jasonjang> 그럼 동기화를 "수동"하면 되죠
<jasonjang> 예에~
<jasonjang> 잘 되죠? autowiz2015 , 안팍으로..다~
<autowiz2015> 좋지 않습니다 요즘 회사를 옮기긴 해야하는데 쉽지 않네요 하하
<jasonjang> 회사 밖...퇴근 후 사업은 요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 퇴근이 너무 늦어지니 퇴근후 사업은 맨날 제자리 네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 재순님은 건강히 잘 지내시죠?
<jasonjang> 푸하하하~ 매사에 특히 퇴근후에 성실하기 바랍니다.
<jasonjang> 예,전 잘
<jasonjang> 엊그제 11월 마지막 모임 불참 했지만, 송년 모임엔 최선을 다 해 참석하려는 중.
<autowiz2015> 아 그러고 보니 11월 마지막 모임도 못갔네요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 난, 알면서도 못갔어요. <--- 창피한 말씸. ㅎ
<autowiz2015> 12월은 28일에 할려나요?
<jasonjang> 몰라여...아니죠,. 그 전에 하겠죠?! 아마도
<autowiz2015> 12월 마지막주는 대부분 개인적으로나 단체적으로 송년회가 많아서 작년에도
<autowiz2015> 12월은 좀 땡겨서 했던거 같긴 합니다.
<jasonjang> 예년엔 송년 모임 좀 앞당겨서 했어요. 마지막 토요일 않하고요.
<jasonjang> 예. 같은 말씀
<autowiz2015> 리눅스에서 자바 및 jsp 개발할때 이클립스 말고 다른 툴 또 있을까요?
<jasonjang> 있기야 있지만, 현존 이클립스가 *최적화*되어 있쟎아요?!
<autowiz2015> 뭔가 왠지 자바 관련된건 다들 어려워 보이던데
<autowiz2015> 이클립스 설치도 만만치가 않은거 같아서요 -_-;;
<jasonjang> 왠 겸손 요? autowiz2015 , 혹 필요하면 유명환님 동영상 강의 잠깐 봐도 도움이 될꺼요.
<jasonjang> 저 먼저 취침
<autowiz2015> 안녕히 주무세요~
<autowiz2015> 전 오늘 밤샐거 같네요
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요. 전 퇴근했다 다시 왔어요. 누가 자꾸 서버 전원 켜놔서 보러 왔더니 청소 업체 아주머니가 청소기 제 콘세트에 꽂는다고 제 서버랑 라즈베리 멀티탭을 켜놨군요. 쓰지마시오라고 해놔야 겠네요.
<samahui_pi> 전 다시 가 볼께요
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Web> Good morning, everyBody?!
<razGon_Web> It's a little cold day in KOREA.
<razGon_Web> I'm glad Bcuz Here comes a NEW Vaccine, ZOSTABOX(R)!!
<razGon_Web> It's a vaccine of Zoster.[대상포진]
<razGon_Web> 앗 영어로 할려니 힘드네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pi> 요즘 자꾸 청소하는 아주머니가 스위치 건드려서 신경쓰여요.
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 오니까 또 켜져있네요
<samahui_pi> 대상포진이 많이 위험한건가요? 제 주변에 대상포진결렸어서 애를 안갖고 있는 여자분이 있어서요.
<samahui_pi> 대상포진이 그냥 몸에 포진일어나는 그런거 아닌가요?
<razGon_Web> 그게 피부질환이 아니라 피부증상을 수반한 전신질환입니다.
<razGon_Web> 치명적입니다.
<razGon_Web> 하드로 치면 배드섹터 메이커?
<razGon_Web> "물리적인" 배드섹터 메이커.
<samahui_pi> 아
<samahui_pi> 그렇군요
<samahui_pi> 피부에는 들어나는 것뿐이고
<samahui_pi> 내부적으로 크게 아픈거군요
<samahui_pi> 완치가 안되나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-04
<razGon_Web> 잠시만요
<razGon_Web> 대상포진의 경우는 피부가 문제가 아니라 피부에 붙은 신경을 망가뜨리고 갑니다.
<razGon_Web> 아시다 시피 신경은 망가지면 영구적인 손상을 받고 약간 회복된다 하더라도 회복속도가 엄청느립니다. 최소 6개월 걸린다고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<samahui_pi> 그렇군요
<razGon_Web> 대상포진 자체는 약2-3주간의 질환기가 있는데. 그거 지나가면 수포나 그런건 사라지고 피부증상도 많이 사라집니다만, "대상포진후신경통"이라는 병명이 있을 만큼 신경손상에 취약합니다.
<razGon_Web> 그게 대부분 몸통에 갈비뼈사이신경에 손상을 많이 주지만, 사람에 따라 얼굴에 올경우는 바로 가야 합니다. 병원으로요.
<samahui_pi> 다행이 제 지인은 얼굴은 괜찮더군요
<samahui_pi> 몸통에 생겼었어요
<samahui_pi> 그게 신혼여행갔다가 그렇게 되서
<razGon_Web> 가는 이유는 얼굴쪽에 무슨 신경이 있는지 보시면 압니다.
<samahui_pi> 덕분에 애도 안갖고 벌써 1년 넘었네요
<razGon_Web> 노노
<razGon_Web> 1-2달만 있으면 애가지셔도 되는데요?!
<samahui_pi> 그래요?
<razGon_Web> 예
<samahui_pi> 근데 힘들다고 못갖겠다고 하던데요
<razGon_Web> 누가 애가지지 말래요?
<samahui_pi> 병원에서 조심하라고 했다더군요
<razGon_Web> 하긴 애가지면 면역력약해져서 생기긴 합니다만,
<samahui_pi> 신혼여행때 걸려서
<samahui_pi> 쫌 오래 갔어요
<razGon_Web> 구더기무서워서 장못담구는거죠.
<samahui_pi> 그렇군요
<razGon_Web> 신혼여행때 달리셨군요.ㅎ
<samahui_pi> 좀 길게 배낭여행식으로 갔다가
<samahui_pi> 봉변당했죠
<razGon_Web> 결혼 주변시기의 스트레스와 무리한 신혼스케쥴의 결과죠.
<samahui_pi> 그게 힘들어서 걸린다고 했는지 걸려서 힘들다고 했는지 가물가물하네요
<samahui_pi> 힘들어서 걸린거겠네요
<razGon_Web> 힘들어서 걸리는 겁니다.
<samahui_pi> 그리고 걸려서 다시 힘들고요
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> ;;
<razGon_Web> 실은 원인 바이러스는 인류의 99퍼센트는 다 감염되어 있습니다.
<samahui_pi> 아무튼 늦결혼인데
<razGon_Web> 척추 신경총에 다 있습니다.
<samahui_pi> 아이도 못가지고 이래저래 괴로워 했었거든요
<samahui_pi> 아! 그러다 힘들어 면역력이 떨어지면 나오는 건가요?
<razGon_Web> 면역력이 약해지면 생깁니다.
<razGon_Web> 옙
<samahui_pi> 조심해야 겠군요
<razGon_Web> 기회면역의 대표적인 예입니다.
<samahui_pi> 감기랑 비슷하군요
<razGon_Web> 예 여느 바이러스 질환이 그렇듯이요.
<samahui_pi> 상담비 드려야 하나요? 친절한 상담인데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 역시 직업은 못속이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 덕분에 자세히 잘알게되었네요
<samahui_pi> 제 친구 의료직 놈들은 물어보면 아파! 이러고 끝입니다
<samahui_pi> 대려오면 공짜치료나 입원은 해주겠는데 상담은 피곤하니까 짧게하자더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 오늘은 아침에 한가하군요
<samahui> 딩가딩가 ~~~~~
<razGon_Web> 환자가 없을때 이런식의 상담은 환영입니다.
<samahui> ^^
<razGon_Web> 가장 중요한건 의료진에 대한 의심이 없어야 합니다. 근데 의심을 가지고 상담하는 경우가 있으면 의사 맘이 상합니다.
<samahui> 그렇쵸
<razGon_Web> 솔직히 몇백분의 일의 경우인데 그것으로 나 그리되면 어쩔건데 라고 하면 아무래도 그렇죠.
<samahui> 제가 자주 하는 소리중에 머리깍을때 이발사에게 맞기고 밥먹을때 요리사에게 맞겨야지 받는 입장에서 간섭하면 오히려 망친다고 하죠
<samahui> 보통 일 맞길때 쓸대없는 요구하면 하는 말입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 믿고 맞겨야 긍정적 결과가 나오죠
<razGon_Web> 그래야 되는데 말이죠.
<razGon_Web> 실상 그렇지 못한경우가 많죠.
<samahui_pi> 네
<samahui_pi> 그렇쵸
<razGon_Web> 가장 대표적인 예가 울 마눌님.ㅋ
<bluedusk> ~_~
<ahoops_> 고생들이 많으십니다.
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Web> bluedusk: 안녕하세요? 오래간만입니다.
<bluedusk> razGon_Web, 넵
<bluedusk> 잘 지내셨나요?
<razGon_Web> 그냥 저냥 지냅니다.ㅎ
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 라즈곤님.
<ahoops_> 저 저번에 살찔려고 노력했습니다.
<ahoops_> 그래서 살이 좀 찌긴쪘는데요, 먹는게 진짜 힘들어서 다시 못먹고 살아서요..망했어요.
<ahoops_> 먹어서 살찌는게 쉽지 않은것같아요.
<ipeter> 좋은 아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 살찌면 엄청피곤해지고요.
<ahoops_> ipeter: 안녕하세요.
<razGon_Web> 일단은 부지런해지시면 안됩니다.
<razGon_Web> 최대한 포기하는 인생으로.ㅋ
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 원래 살찌면 피곤해지는건가요? 그게 제일 불만이에요.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 안녕하세요
<razGon_Web> 옙
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 아 살찔려고 인생접을수는 없자나요.
<ahoops_> 접어야만하는건가요 ㅠ
<razGon_Web> 덜피곤해지는 방법은 운동을 하면서 근육을 기르는 겁니다.
<razGon_Web> 근육이 지방의 밀도2배.
<razGon_Web> 그러면 살찌면서 근육이 길러지는 좋은 효과가!
<Work^Seony> razGon_Web, 근데 어디서 본건데요, 근육이 많으면 조금만 움직여도 열량 소모가 크기 때문에 결국 몸이 피곤해진다는 이상한 얘기를 봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Web> 노노
<razGon_Web> 근육이 많아지면 움직여서가 아니라 기본열량소모가 커지는 겁니다.
<ahoops_> 아니 살쪄서 피곤해지고 운동해서 피곤해지고 그렇다는건가요.
<razGon_Web> 예를 들면 근육이 있는 사람과 없는 사람의 차이는 2천cc 소나타냐 3천5cc제네시스냐의 차이죠.
<razGon_Web> 기본적으로 소모되는 열량자체가 많은 겁니다.
<ahoops_> 확실히..많이먹고 운동하면 안피곤해지는겁니까?
<razGon_Web> 예
<bluedusk> 혹시 alfresco 사용해보신 분 계신가요??;
<razGon_Web> 당연한 겁니다. 문제는 근육량이 늘거나 지방이 줄어들때 피곤해집니다.
<razGon_Web> 우리 몸이라는게 관성이 있습니다. 이게 대략 6개월정도 가죠.
<ahoops_> 그럼 최소한 반년은 운동해야 운동끊어도 원상복귀안되는건가요.
<ahoops_> 저 2달했는데 완벽하게 원상복귀해서 다시 해골모드로 살아가는중입니다.
<ahoops_> 당장 몇일있으면 어머님오시는데 살빠졌다고 살해협박당할게 뻔하구요.
<ahoops_> 뭔가 돌파구가 필요합니다.
<bluedusk> 하아.. 전 살 빼야 하는데..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 곧 0.1t을 돌파할 기세라..ㅠ
<ahoops_> 부럽습니다..
<samahui_pi> ahoops님 제 살 가져가세요
<ahoops_> 여자살만 취하고 싶습니다.
<samahui_pi> 근데 저도 저번에 말했지만 30되기 전까지는 살 안찌는 체질이였어요
<samahui_pi> 근육이 잘생기는건 예나지금이나 같은데
<samahui_pi> 문제는 살은 먹는거 그대로 하니까 찌더군요
<samahui_pi> 먹는걸 많이 드세요
<samahui_pi> 쉬도 때도 없이
<bluedusk> 근육ㅇ 잘 생기다니 부럽네요..;
<bluedusk> ...
<samahui_pi> 자다가도 먹고
<ahoops_> 먹는게 힘들어요.
<samahui_pi> 책상에 저처럼 단음식을 가득 체워놓고
<samahui_pi> 그렇게 먹으면 되요
<ahoops_> 특히 단음식은 안먹어요 ㅠ
<samahui_pi> 한번에 많이 먹는거보다 꾸준하게 먹는거예요
<ahoops_> 쳐다보지도 않을정도에요.
<samahui_pi> 그러니까 안찌죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 전 달달한거 무지 좋아라해요
<Work^Seony> 저는 매일 사탕 5개랑 초콜렛 5개씩 먹는데요 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 그래서 운동을 안하면 쩌버려요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 즘생덜;;
<samahui_pi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 정말로 이종격투기 좀 해야하나싶군요..
<samahui_pi> 운동해서 근육을 붙여도 오히려 대사량이 늘어나니까 안먹으면 빠져버리고 빠질때 근육이 잘빠져요
<samahui_pi> 결국 많이 드시는게 답이예요
<samahui_pi> 먹는 량과 질을 높이세요. 고칼로리로 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 하루 담배한갑피구요.
<ahoops_> 맥주 3-5병..
<ahoops_> 아니면 소주1-2병씩은 먹어줍니다.
<razGon_Web> 고칼로리!!
<samahui_pi> 맥주 드실때 안주를 꼬옥 드세요
<razGon_Web> 햄버거 추천!!
<samahui_pi> 술보다 안주가 살쪄요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 햄버거 저도 추천
<samahui_pi> 빵과 고기의 완벽한 비만조화 ㅋ
<razGon_Web> 그리고 피자추천!
<ahoops_> 술은 참 꾸준히 먹어주는데요.
<samahui_pi> 거기다 프랜치프라이 추가요~
<razGon_Web> 감자튀김 왕추천!!!
<razGon_Web> 오우!!
<razGon_Web> 역시!!
<samahui_pi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 살찌는데는 이유가 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 아침엔 보통 커피한잔, 점심은 김밥 ㅠㅠ;; 저녁엔 소주에 +@
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ 아 ! 좋아할께 아닌데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이게 제 생활패턴입니다.
<samahui_pi> 역시... 그런식이면 빠져요.
<samahui_pi> 골고루 고칼로리로
<samahui_pi> 술을 드시더라도 안주를 함께
<samahui_pi> 커피를 마실때는 꼭 쿠키와 함께 하세요
<samahui_pi> ㅋ
<razGon_Web> 소주는 버리고 맥주추천요!! 산미구엘!
<razGon_Web> 쿠키?! 노! 브라우니!!ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 요즘은 ipa가 인기더군요
<ahoops_> 브라우니;
<samahui_pi> IPA 로 향도 진하고 알콜도수도 높게 드세요 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 브라우니 추천 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 음. 다시 이 앙당물고 살찌기 프로젝트 수행해야할것같아요.
<samahui_pi> 이를 악물면 안되요
<samahui_pi> 입을 열고 꾸준히 뭔가 넣어주세요
<ahoops_> 저번에 제법 나쁘지 않았는데 피곤해져서 뗄치았어요.
<samahui_pi> 살찌는건 대사량>열량  이면 안되요. 무조건 대사량>섭취열량 이여야죠
<samahui_pi> 운동 끊고 움직임 끊고 그냥 계속 먹는겁니다
<samahui_pi> 대사량< 섭취량
<samahui_pi> 잘못 올렸네요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui_pi> 암튼 움직이며 쓰는 소비열량을 섭취열량이 넘어서면 그게 살로가죠
<samahui_pi> 운동 접고 그냥 누워서 아니면 앉아서 계속 먹는게 답입니다
<razGon_Web> 아! 대항해시대 온라인추천입니다.
<razGon_Web> 이거 앉아있는 시간을 증대시키죠.ㅋ
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 하루 닭 2마리반 + 맥주몇병..이걸 베이스로 삼아서 진행하면 뭔짓을해도 살찝니까 안찝니까?
<razGon_Web> ㄴㄴ
<ahoops_> 이거 아닌가요.
<razGon_Web> 맥주는 줄이세요.
<ahoops_> 그럼 어덯게 살아가나요..
<razGon_Web> 알콜은 한병으로. 근육파괴시켜요.
<samahui_pi> 맥주에 닭이면 살은 찔지 몰라도 요산이 늘어 통풍옵니다
<samahui_pi> 통풍땜시 아파지면 살빼야되서 안되요
<ahoops_> 알콜이랑 근육이랑 상극이면 안먹는게 무조건 이득인가요?
<samahui_pi> 알콜은 먹어서 좋은거 없어요. 차라리 살을 찌고 싶으시면
<samahui_pi> 음료수를 추천합니다
<samahui_pi> 주스종류요
<ahoops_> 사는게 사는게 아닐듯한데요..
<samahui_pi> 칼로리도 높고 당도 높아서 살찝니다
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 맥주 한병은 괜찮나요..
<ahoops_> (한병먹고 어캐살어요..)
<samahui_pi> 헬스하거나 운동선수들이 술을 안먹는게 술마시면 운동한거 바로 도로아비타불 입니다
<samahui_pi> 하루 운동하고 저녁에 술마시면 그날 운동은 사라진거예요
<razGon_Web> 술마시면 안되요. 그나마 맥주가 나은편이긴 한데.ㅋ
<ahoops_> 밥은 안먹어도 맥주랑 소주는 맨날 마시는데..
<ahoops_> 금주가 제1의 적일줄이야;;
<ahoops_> 이러면 완전 나가리인데..
<samahui_pi> 헐 뉴스보니까 하와이랑 호주랑 상어가 난리군요
<samahui_pi> 아! 상어 먹고 싶다~ 이런 생각이 드시면 살찌는겁니다
<samahui_pi> 먹는것에 대한 욕심을 키우세요
<samahui_pi> ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_pi> 심리적으로 살이 안붙는다고 걱정하거나 노력해야지 하는 생각을 하기보다는
<ahoops_> 옆좌석에 비키니님 오셔서 혼자계시는데 아 먹고싶다 이건안되나요..
<ahoops_> ..
<samahui_pi> 그냥 먹는게 좋아~! 오늘은 뭘 먹을까? 이런식으로 먹는것에 대한 관심을 키우세요
<samahui_pi> 그럼 자연스레 살쪄요
<ahoops_> 관심의 방향이 문제;;
<samahui_pi> 그.. 그건
<samahui_pi> 먹는게 먹는게 아니자나요
<samahui_pi> 오히려 먹히는... 19금이라 여기까지
<ahoops_> 먹히는;;
<ahoops_> 네네;
<samahui_pi> 에헴... 아무튼
<samahui_pi> 먹을것에대한 탐욕을 키우세요
<samahui_pi> 그럼 자연스레 붙어요 ... 살이
<samahui_pi> 아니면 요리를 배워 보는건 어떠세요?
<samahui_pi> 그리고 요리해서 먹는겁니다
<ahoops_> 요리를 시도를 좀 했었어요.
<samahui_pi> 맛있는 요리법을 혹은 음식을 찾아보고 배우고 해먹던가 사먹던가
<samahui_pi> 그런식으로요
<ahoops_> 근데 요리를하면요..이거해서 막 먹어야지하면 하는데요.
<ahoops_> 요리끝나기전에 흥미가 떨어져요.
<ahoops_> 피곤하군..나중에 먹어야지.
<ahoops_> 이런식에요 -_-
<samahui_pi> 흠... 그럼 요리 직접하는거 말고 맛집을 찾아 식도락을 하는겁니다
<ahoops_> 한국식당은 한국사람천지라서 안가구요..
<ahoops_> 나머지 식당은 닝닝해서 안가요
<ahoops_> 맛이없어요..
<ahoops_> 근데 제일 좋아라하는 음식이 닭 구운건데요.
<ahoops_> 그걸 노리고 먹어볼까하는거에요.
<ahoops_> (선택의 여지가 정말없어요 -_-)
<ahoops_> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=shm&sid1=105&oid=018&aid=0002892025
<ahoops_> 우려가 될만한 상황일까요?
<ahoops_> 운영의 문제인걸로 보이는데요..
<ahoops_> 화웨이 장비라서 컨트럴못하는 경우가 생길수가 있나싶군요..
<ahoops_> http://impeter.tistory.com/2354
<ahoops_> 한국뉴스는 안봐야해!
<DarkCircle> 장성택이 실각할 조짐은 이미 예전부터 있어왔는데 호들갑 치는 언론이든 저 블로그 주인장이든 이상한놈들이긴 매한가지네요. 이미 꽤 오래전부터 가능성이 언급되어 왔는데 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 최룡해라는 사람이 2인자로 올라온 모양인데 그 사람도 늙어빠진 할아방탱구라 얼마 못갈텐데 말이죠. 엄하게 국정원 끌어들이는것도 웃기고. 그냥 권력은 오래가지 못한다는게 증명된게 아닌가 =3
<ahoops_> 결국엔 언플..
<DarkCircle> 쓸데없는 짓거리들. ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 그럴바에야 스테이크 10장을 먹는게 낫습니다.
<DarkCircle> 먹고 살기도 바쁨요 /'ㅅ'/
<ahoops_> 위기감조성하고 혼란스러운 분위기 만들고, 문제의 본질은 묻어버리면 항상 행복..
<DarkCircle> 요새 한국에서 이슈가 선거과정에 선관위가 제대로 관리 못한거랑 국가 기관이 지나치게 개입한 문제가지고 트러블이 생긴 상황인데
<DarkCircle> 민주당이 하도 개드립을 쳐대서 다 이긴 게임을 자기네가 스스로 말아먹 ...
<DarkCircle> 멍충한놈들..
<ipeter> 잠시 나가있겠습니다.
<samahui> 확실히 인터넷 때문인지 요즘 맞춤법이나 어휘를 이상하게 해서 보고서 작성하는 사람들이 많군요
<samahui> 저도 제대로 하지는 않지만 적어도 보고서는 한글로 검수라도 해서 올리지 조금 답답하군요
<Work^Seony> 맞춤법 요즘 엉망이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 보고서 읽다보면 재미있습니다
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요 ^^
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 다수의 외부라인을 끌어와서, 한대의 리눅박스에 모두 연결하고
<ahoops_> 내부의 컴터들은 사설망으로 돌리고요.
<ahoops_> 왜 다수의 외부라인이 필요하냐면, 어떤 시점에서는 어떤 외부라인이 죽어서 (자주 사망) 살아있는 라인으로
<ahoops_> 항상 자동으로 연결되게끔해서 업무에 지장이 없었으면 하거든요.
<ahoops_> 사설망 쓰는 컴터들은 외부라인이 죽었는가 살았는가 신경쓸 필요없이 안정적인 인터넷이 되었으면 하는 바램이에요.
<ahoops_> 외부라인은 4-5개정도 끌어올생각이구요..(2개는 LTE, 나머지는 1mb미만)
<ahoops_> 어떻게하면 가장 예쁘게 리눅박스를 꾸밀수있을까요.
<bluedusk> ahoops_, http://helloworld.naver.com/helloworld/284659
<bluedusk> 이런걸 찾으시는건가요??
<Haz3> 하이
<bluedusk> Haz3, 점심 안묵음?
<Haz3> 먹고왔당.
<Haz3> bluedusk: 블덕도 먹었냥?
<bluedusk> 난
<bluedusk> 굶었어
<bluedusk> 일못하는 자는 먹지도 말래
<ipeter> 오후 근무 시작이네요.
<ipeter> 화이팅입니다.
<Haz3> bluedusk: 저럭.. 통닭통닭
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 배고프긴 하네
<Haz3> bluedusk: 밥안주면 일하지마.. ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 스트럿바랑 콤프레셔 질렀다. =.=
<Haz3> 냐하..
<Haz3> 좋다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> Haz3, 그게 뭐임?
<bluedusk> 먹는거임?
<Haz3> 타이어 바람 먹는 기계랑..
<Haz3> 차 엔진룸 먹이는 철봉..
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇa
<bluedusk> 난 차가 없어서 모르겟다
<bluedusk> ㅋ_ㅋ
<ipeter> 혹시 여기 자바기반 개발자 계신가요...?
<Haz3> 차사고 아가씨 만나서 놀러댕겨.
<Haz3> 자바커퓌... =.=
<ipeter> 혹시 여기 자바기반 개발자 계신가요...?
<ipeter> Haz3: 저를 기쁘게 해주는 조크가 아니었습니다...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Haz3> 커피는 맥심인가요? =.=
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 네
<Haz3> 역시 잡지는 맥심이..
<bluedusk> 자바 뭔가요?
<bluedusk> -_a
<Haz3> bluedusk: 집에 잘 찾아봐.. 베개 있을지도...
<Haz3> 베개에 적혀있을지도..
<Haz3> 냐함..
<Haz3> 나른한 오후네..
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 배고프다
<bluedusk> 뭐좀 먹을까?
<Haz3> ㅇㅇ
<Haz3> 뭐좀 먹어..
<Haz3> 물이나 한잔...
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 핑
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 핑
<Haz3> 냐함..
<Haz3> 오늘은 어제보다 빌드가 좀 되네.. 조금.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> Mem:  24726456k total, 24488064k used,   238392k free,   173368k buffers
<Haz3> 메모리가 왜케 없지. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 좀 꼽아달라해
<DarkCircle> Haz3, ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> Haz3, (_ _   ) 너브죽.
<Haz3> 어디에 있는지도 몰라.
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 보고싶었어요. 할짝
<DarkCircle> 24긱인데도 부족 ...
<bluedusk> 하아 1500줄 짜리 소스인데 모르겟다
<DarkCircle> 간만이네요 -ㅅ-
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 붙어있는 사람이 많아서요.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 헤즈옹의 노력의 결실이 연말에 레포트로 빛을 발하기 시작 ...
<Haz3> 빌드섭이라..
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 제 노력이 뭔가요?
<DarkCircle> 옵쥐 쥐2 넥스5 등등 ...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 여하간 ...
<Haz3> 쥐2 넥5는 관심밖...
<Haz3> 지금 관심은 옵쥐.. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 올해의 빅 히트.
<Haz3> 빌드에러 잡는데.. 빌드가 느려서...
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 넥5 봤는데 그저그렇...
<Haz3> 감흥이 없...
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 빌드 서버 없나요 ㄱ-
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 집중관리되는 빌드섭이라..
<ipeter> Haz3: 갑자기 사고 싶은생각 급감하네요.
<Haz3> 개인섭은 없음.. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 아 그러쿤요 ㄱ-
<Haz3> ipeter: 사세요.
<ipeter> Haz3: 넥서스5요.
<DarkCircle> 개인 머신에 SSD 안달아주냐능.
<ipeter> Haz3: 헉. 왜요? 별로라고 하셨으면서..
<Haz3> ipeter: 저는 다 감흥 없어요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> ipeter: 핸폰보면 던져서 부셔버리고 싶어요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 아.. 또 에러네. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 혹시 뭐 빠져서 그러는거 아닌가요 ㄱ- ㄱ- ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 헤즈옹의 그 느낌 알거 가틈 ㄱ-
<bluedusk> 응
<bluedusk> 그래서 난 아이뽕쓰고 있어
<bluedusk> 나 착함?
<Haz3> bluedusk: 잘했어.
<Haz3> 널린게 폰이고 버리는게 폰이고...
<Haz3> 폰주면 일이고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 아흥...
<Haz3> ipeter: 자바는 왜요?
<Haz3> 자바 개발자는 아님. :)
<ipeter> Haz3: 자바 웹 개발자인데, 모르는 부분이 있어서요.
<ipeter> Haz3: 물어볼께 있네요.
<Haz3> bluedusk: 아이폰은 넘 작아.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 자바 웹!!! O.O
<ipeter> Haz3: 제일 흔한 자바 웹개발자입니다.
<Haz3> 자바는 맘에 드는 부분이 많긴 한데.. GC가 싫음. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 난 뭐지..
<ipeter> GC가 좋은거 아닌가요.
<ipeter> 자동인데요.
<bluedusk> 난 개발자는 아니지만 컴맹임..
<Haz3> 임의로 메모리 해제가 안되지 않나요?
<Haz3> 뭐 강제로 GC콜하면 되나. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> memory leak은.. 개발자탓.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> malloc 했음 free 해주는게 인지상정인 것을.. ㅡ.ㅡa
<bluedusk> s모 전자 자바 개발자는 안그러던데
<bluedusk> 자바 프로세서가 정해준 힙사이즈보다 크다고
<bluedusk> 왜 리눅스에서 힙사이즈보다 큰 메모리를 할당해주냐고
<bluedusk> 리눅스 커널에서 메모리 leak나는거 아니냐고 따지던데
<Haz3> 그랬음 벌써 죽었지. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 난 커널이 OOM으로 죽는거 아직 못봤어..
<Haz3> 자바어플은 OOM 나서 죽는거 많이 봤어. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 핫식스나 한잔 해야지.
<Haz3> 휘릭~
<DarkCircle> 요새도 논문 뒤져보면 GC 이슈가 아직도 논의되는 중인데
<DarkCircle> GC를 어느정도 선까지 허용하는게 최적화된 GC 이냐 ...
<DarkCircle> 자동화로 똥을 밟아보면 자동화가 만능은 아님을 깨닫게 됩니다. (먼산)
<bluedusk> 사실 전
<bluedusk> 잘 모르겠다능..
<DarkCircle> 적당한게 최고인듯 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 게으른 욕심에 이것저것 자동화 시키다보면 예상치 못한 변수에 일이 꼬이기 시작 ..
<samahui> GC 알고리즘으로 고심 할 정도면 확실히 자바어플리케이션 개발 오래해보신거 같은데요. 아니라면 상황에 따른 알고리즘 선택없이써서 메모리문제를 스스로 주게되죠
<samahui> 전 배탈났어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 아침부터 살살 아프더니 점심 이후로 쓰러질 정도네요
<samahui> 어질어질해요
<Haz3> C 개발자 눈으로 자바 보면 GC가 좀 그래요. =.=
<Haz3> 자동 + 수동 이면 좋을껀데. =.=
<bluedusk> 반자동?
<samahui> 범용성에 중점을 둔 결과죠
<samahui> 배아픈게 심해서 머리가 어지러운걸까요? 아니면 뭔가 다른 병일가요? ㅜㅜ
<Haz3> 다르병...
<samahui> 속아픈게 심하니까 장실만 자꾸가고 어질어질한게 났지를 않네요
<samahui> 식중독이나
<samahui> 장염이요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Haz3> 병원 가보세요.
<samahui> 그냥 어제 저녁에 매운걸 먹어서 그러려니 했거든요
<samahui> 약간 과민성대장염이 있는지라
<samahui> 근데 이거 점점 심해지네요
<Haz3> 항문외과로 ㄱㄱ
<samahui> 일땜시 자리 뜨기 좀 그래요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그쪽은 아닐걸요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 아닌가. =.=
<Haz3> 항문내과...
<Haz3> =3=3=33
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 자꾸 치질로 몰지마세요 ㅋ
<Haz3> 치질은 부끄러운 병이 아니에요.
<Haz3> 토닥토닥
<samahui> 비데 착실히 쓰는 사람이에요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Haz3> 비데 관리 잘 안하면 더 드러운데..
<samahui> 감긴가 흠...
<Haz3> 비데가 좋긴 좋...
<samahui> 저희 건물은 비데 청소 자주해요
<Haz3> 와~ 빌드에러 다 잡았나? =.=
<samahui> 목도 살짝 아픈게 몇일 됬는데
<Haz3> 흐음...
<samahui> 아무래도 감기 + 장염같아요
<Haz3> 미세먼지...
<bluedusk> 근데
<samahui> 거기다 어제 저녁에 매콤한걸 먹었으니.. 속이 부글부글
<bluedusk> 웹에서 쓰는 자바스크립은 디버깅 하는 방법이 뭐지?
<bluedusk> 페이지에 암것도 안뜨니깐 환장하겠네..ㅡㅡ;
<Haz3> 크롬...
<Haz3> 크롬이 갑임..
<Haz3> =.=
<ipeter> 전 이만 가보겠습니다.
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 넥5 좀 자세히 봐봤는데..
<Haz3> 가볍고 괜찮...
<Haz3> 와~ 빌드에러나 안났다.
<Haz3> 이제 풀빌드의 시간...
<Haz3> 두둥!
<samahui> 보통 개발자도구에서 디버깅되요
<samahui> 전 파폭 써요~
<Haz3> 예전에 자바스크립 공부좀 해본다고
<samahui> 넥5 괜찮은거 같은데 ... 얼마전에 겔4lte-a를 이미 사버려서 ㅜㅜ
<Haz3> 자료 잔뜩 프린트해놓고..
<Haz3> 공부 안하고 그거 봤는데..
<Haz3> ê²°êµ­...
<Haz3> 자바스크립 모름.. =.=
<bluedusk> 난 스크립트가 싫어
<bluedusk> 근데 언어는 모르겟
<Haz3> 쉘스크립도 싫어?
<bluedusk> ...
<Haz3> 냐함..
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 가상호스트를 셋팅했는데 접속이안되는데 왜그럴까요?
<Suiz> <VirtualHost 192.168.0.55:8080>     ServerName suiz.pe.kr     ServerAlias www.suiz.pe.kr </VirtualHost>  <VirtualHost 192.168.0.55:8080>     ServerAdmin zzoddac@gmail.com     DocumentRoot /home/zzoddac/public_html     ServerName zzoddac.suiz.pe.kr     ErrorLog logs/zzoddac.suiz.pe.kr-error_log     CustomLog logs/zzoddac.suiz.pe.kr-access_log common </VirtualHost>
<Suiz> 요렇게 해놓았거든요..글씨가..깨져보일려나;;
<Suiz> <VirtualHost 192.168.0.55:8080>     ServerName suiz.pe.kr     ServerAlias www.suiz.pe.kr </VirtualHost>  <VirtualHost 192.168.0.55:8080>     ServerAdmin zzoddac@gmail.com     DocumentRoot /home/zzoddac/public_html     ServerName zzoddac.suiz.pe.kr     ErrorLog logs/zzoddac.suiz.pe.kr-error_log     CustomLog logs/zzoddac.suiz.pe.kr-access_log common </VirtualHost> 요겁니다
<Suiz> zzoddac.suiz.pe.kr 하면 찾지를못하내요... 없는주소라고떠버리는..
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<DarkCircle> pastebin 인데 e 가 빠졌넹 냠냠
<DarkCircle> Duck_^^, 냠냠
<DarkCircle> 규칙을 읽어주세요
<DarkCircle> 라고 했는데 불쌍 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html ~(- - 쑤다둠.
<samahui> 규칙을 읽어야 하는데 규칙을 읽고 기억 못해서 가끔 말 끊어 씁니다 ㅜㅜ 버릇이 무섭죠.
<samahui> 약먹고 왔더니 조금 괜찮군요. 역시 감기와 그에 따른 장염인거 같습니다.
<samahui> 전 못한 일 좀 하고 나중에 다시 올께요. 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요.
<Seony> 요즘 맥OSX 정말 짜증나는군요...
<Seony> 왠만하면 컴퓨터한테는 짜증 안내는데...
<Seony> 클린설치를 한 번 해줘야할런지...
<samahui_pi> OSX 좀 많이 무겁게 돌아가죠? 저도 그런거 같아요. 그래서 맥 처분한고 그냥 패드만 미니쓰고 나머지는 다 리눅스 시스템으로 가려고 생각 중입니다.
<samahui_pi> 일해야 하는데 아직은 약기운이 덜 돌았는지 배아프네요 . ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 아뇨, 사실 무겁다기보다는요,
<Seony> 뚜껑 덮어놨다가 다시 올리면 무한 바람개비가 돌아간다거나,
<Seony> 어쩔 때는 사파리 내에서 탭만 왔다갔다하는데 커널 패닉이 일어난다거나...
<Seony> 어떤 앱을 클릭했는데 시스템이 멈추더니 한 2분 후에 다시 복귀됐는데, 씨퓨 점유율이 최고치로 돌아가고 있었거너ㅏ...
<Seony> 암튼  좀 일관성이 없어요.
<Seony> 그래봐야 제가 맥북 갖고 한다는게 고작 웹서핑 정도 뿐인데, 그나마도 잘 안되니까 열받는거죠
<samahui_pi> OSX문제가 아니라 시스템에 문제 있는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 그렇다고보기엔 이게 하드웨어 문제 같진 않아서요
<samahui_pi> 흠... 저처럼 그냥 포기하세요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이번에 재설치해보고 안되면, 맥은 그냥 VMware 돌리는 용도로 전락시킬 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 전 맥도 다 없애버리고 윈도우시스템도 다 처분하고 그냥 리눅스로 가려고요
<Seony> vmware 돌려서 리눅스 쓸겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 필요한건 가상으로 돌리고 하면 될거 같아요
<samahui_pi> 전 반대로 전부 리눅스고 윈도우 가상만 돌려요. 거기다 아이패드미니 신형만 하나 구입해서 돌릴려고요.
<samahui_pi> 요즘 가지고 있던 컴이나 노트북 몇개 그리고 패드 다 처분 중입니다.
<samahui_pi> 많아봐야 정신만 산만하고 정작 쓰는건 몇개 안되더군요.
<Seony> 그렇다고 또 이걸 처분하기에는 아직까지 워낙 성능이 좋고...
<samahui_pi> 일할때 쓰는 놈들과 모으는 놈들 빼고는 다 처분해야 겠어요
<samahui_pi> 그럴때 망설이다 어느순간 처분하기도 아까워지는 시기가 옵니다
<Seony> 그래도, 코어 i7, 램16기가에 SSD 장착된건데요
<samahui_pi> 제 메인 노트북 급이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 그냥 쓰세요 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 처분하긴 많이 아깝네요.
<samahui_pi> 전 근데 그런 시스템이 여러개 여서 처분해야되요.
<Seony> 똑같은 사양의 놋북 하나 또 있어요
<samahui_pi> 엘리트북 풀업해버리고 나머지 다 처분하고 일할때 쓰는 놈이랑 모으는 용도의 씽크패드 정도만 남겨야겠어요
<samahui_pi> 데스크탑도 처분할까 생각중이예요. 물쏟아서 하나 버리니까 그다지 없어도 될거 같아요. 대신 노트북에다 듀얼 QHD+이상의 모니터 붙여주면 충분할거 같습니다.
<Seony> 사진관리는 혹시 뭘로 하세요?
<samahui_pi> 전 그냥 보관하는건 외장하드 씁니다
<samahui_pi> 작업자체는 노트북에서하고요
<samahui_pi> 엘리트북이 딱 그 용도로 좋거든요
<Seony> 구글 피카사 같은 프로그램은 따로 안쓰시는군요
<samahui_pi> 네 그냥 포토샵씁니다
<Seony> 저한테 맥에서 가장 중요한 앱이 아이포토랑 아이튠즈거든요.  요놈들만 대체 가능하면 리눅스를 주OS로 쓰겠는데,
<Seony> 아직 저것들 때문에... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 오래전부터 그래왔더니 따로 다른 프로그램 쓰고 싶은 생각이 안들더군요. 그리고 맥으로도 개발작업에만 써서 리눅스 쓰는 노트북이랑 그다지 차이 없게 썼었어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 맥의 장점인 놈들이죠.
<Seony> 그러고보니 맥앱스토어에서 구입한 개발용 툴도 많네요
<samahui_pi> 네 그건 아깝더군요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 그냥 재설치해서 잘 설득해야겠어요 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ;;;
<samahui_pi> 전 다시 일 좀 하다 올께요 ^^ 즐거운 저녁되세요 ~
<Seony> 네 수고하세요
<samahui_pi> 퇴근 시간이네요
<samahui_pi> 퇴근 잘하시고 행복한 저녁 시간들 되세요 ^^
<Suiz> 안녕하세요...
<Suiz> 아파치 가상호스팅 셋팅을했는데 잘안되는데 왜이럴까요
<Suiz> <VirtualHost 192.168.0.55:8080>     ServerName suiz.pe.kr     ServerAlias www.suiz.pe.kr </VirtualHost>  <VirtualHost 192.168.0.55:8080>     ServerAdmin zzoddac@gmail.com     DocumentRoot /home/zzoddac/public_html     ServerName zzoddac.suiz.pe.kr     ErrorLog logs/zzoddac.suiz.pe.kr-error_log     CustomLog logs/zzoddac.suiz.pe.kr-access_log common </VirtualHost>
<Suiz> suiz.pe.kr 은 되는데... zzoddac.suiz.pe.kr 은 안되는데 왜이럴까요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요. 뿌연아침입니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pi> 스모그인지 미세먼지인지 때문에 정말 서울 하늘이 연기피워놓은듯이 보이네요.
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요. seony님
<Seony> 애플 앱스토어 접속이 안되는데, 저만 그런게 아닌갑네요
<samahui_pi> 앱스토어요?
<Seony> 네
<samahui_pi> 국내에서는 접속 되는데요
<Seony> 음... 그럼 미국 앱스토어만 그런가봐요
<Seony> 어제 매버릭스 클린설치 했는데요, 역시 컴퓨터는 잘 안되면 포맷이 답인요 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 그건 그래요 저도 어제 메인시스템 포멧하고 새로 리눅스 깔았어요
<Seony> Lastpass라고 하는, 일종의 웹사이트 비밀번호를 저장해주면서 또 복잡한 암호처럼 비번을 생성해주기도 하는 프로그램을 쓰는데,
<samahui_pi> 그래서 퇴근 완전 늦게 했어요
<samahui_pi> 넵
<Seony> 이게 YubiKey를 지원하더라구요.  1년에 $12 프리미엄 서비스라 얼른 신청 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 웹사이트 가는데가 너무 많은데, 로그인 비밀번호 저장해놓은게 불안하더라구요
<samahui_pi> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 무서운 세상이라 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 전 그래서 일종의 패턴 만들어놓고 사이트마다 그 차이만 주면서 비슷하게 패스워드 써요
<samahui_pi> 까먹을 일 없도록요
<Seony> 좋은 방법이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 괜찮은 방법이죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 오늘 와이프 사랑니 뽑는 날이라 하루 쉰다고 했는데,
<Seony> 병원을 너무 일찍 갔다와서 하루종일 놀고있네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 사랑니 뽑으셨군요
<samahui_pi> 전 사랑니가 누워 버려서
<samahui_pi> 큰 수술이 되서 한쪽 뽑아보고는 다른쪽은 엄두를 못냈어요
<samahui_pi> 썩어서 부러트리고 빼다가 찢고 다시 부러트리고 이걸 반복하는데 왠만한 치과병원에서는 위험하다고 수술 자체를 안해주더군요.
<Seony> 제 와이프꺼는 신경을 건드리고 있었거든요.
<samahui_pi> 많이 아프셨겠어요
<samahui_pi> 정말 치아아픈게 가장 큰 고통인거 같아요. 머리쪽과 다이렉트로 연결된 신경이라 그런지 몰라도 다른 아픈건 참을만 한데 치아 아픈건 못참겠더군요
<Seony> 아프다고 징징대다가 라디오 스타 보면서 껄껄대고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎㅎ;;
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-05
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 아따댄그
<ahoops_> 어제완전 폭주했어요 ㅠ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Lastpass에 Yubikey 설정 바꿀려고 하는데 자꾸 에러나서 씨름 중입니다...
<ahoops_> 이게 관광지에서 살다보니, 맨날 술먹고 그러고사네요.
<ahoops_> 정신차리면 술먹고 몇일지나있고 그러네요..
<Seony> 저는 관광지에 살아도 안그러는데요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 이래서는 살찔수없어 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 서니님은 술먹고 진상되면 혼나자나요..싸모님한테.
<Seony> 그건 괜찮지만, 일하는 데에서 짤릴 확률이 높겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 싸모님한테도 짤려요..
<ahoops_> 그거시 문제임
<ahoops_> 당분간 금주모드좀 해야겠어요..요즘 왜캐 술을 과도하게 먹는지 모르겠네요.(요즘이라하기엔 좀 민망하군요 -_-)
<ahoops_> 술값만 아껴도 진짜..땅을샀겠어요 ㅡㅡ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이건 머..관광객이 바에서 술먹어서 매상올려야하는데..
<ahoops_> 바에가면 아주 그냥 대환영모드에요.
<ahoops_> 남들은 이야기하면서 술도마시고 그러는데..
<ahoops_> 술을 마시면서 이야기도 종종하는 모드;; 검나 공격적으로 마시기때문에;;
<ahoops_> Seony: 저 질문있어요.
<ahoops_> 해결해주세요.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 뭔데요
<ahoops_> 이통사 LTE를 2개를 쓰구요. 랜드라인 인터넷을 2-3개를 신청할거에요.
<ahoops_> 토탈 4-5개의 wan을 가지게 되겠죠?
<ahoops_> 근데 보통때는 LTE로 접속하구요..빠르니까요.
<ahoops_> 만약 죽어나가면 알아서 다른 살아있는 망으로 접속하게끔해서
<ahoops_> 5개가 싹 죽지 않는 이상 인터넷이 되게끔하는 리눅박스를 만들고싶어요.
<ahoops_> 물론 사무실안쪽은 싸그리 사설망으로 돌아가구요..
<ahoops_> 이거 이쁜거 솔루션 딱..찝어주세요.
<Seony> 음...
<ahoops_> 노가다해야한다..등등 이런거 반칙.
<ahoops_> 걍 딱.커맨드하나 날리면 알아서 싸그리 잘되는거 알려주세요.
<Seony> HA프록시 쓰면 될 거 같은데요
<Seony> 아니면 로드밸런싱 프록시나..
<ahoops_> 확실합니까?
<Seony> 일단 Pound 같은 로드밸런서는 라운드로빈이니까,
<Seony> 딱히 좋진 않은데, 그래도 쉽게 해결할 수 있는 장점이 있죠
<ahoops_> 라운드로빈이면 걍 싸그리 동일분배자나요.
<Seony> 그냥 접속요청시 순차적으로 돌리는 거죠
<ahoops_> 무조건 LTE살아있으면 LTE로 가는겁니다.
<ahoops_> 랜드라인은 최후의 보루일뿐.
<Seony> 음... 그런 조건이 달려야하면, 다른 솔루션을 찾아봐야할 거 같은데요
<ahoops_> 라운드로빈 안되요.
<ahoops_> 님.
<Seony> 그러면 일단 생각 좀 해볼께요
<ahoops_> 정성을 다해서 제시를 해주세요.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네.  지금 나가봐야되서, 나가서 생각 좀 하고올께요
<ahoops_> 아 술먹고 완전 피곤한데..
<Seony> 외출합니다
<ahoops_> 왜 한번에 딱..답이 안나오나요.
<ahoops_> 아놔 가셨네 ㅠ
<samui_web> 라즈베리에 블랙베리까지... 딸기밭 운영 중 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<samui_web> 점심시간이 다 되어가에요. 점심 맛있게들 드세요.
<ahoops_> 검나드세요.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<DarkCircle> 영희!
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 점심 안드세요?
<samahui_pi> 전 점심 먹으러 갑니다~
<samahui_web> 간단하게 먹고 왔더니 금방이군요. 오후에도 다들 힘내세요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 혹시 쉘 스크립트에서 echo로 표준 출력하느거 말고 표준 에러 출력은 어떻게 하시는지 아시는분 계시나요?
<devpadak> 하암.. 오후가 되니 피곤피곤하네요..
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<devpadak> 안녕하세요
<fnwinter> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<fnwinter> 표준 에러 출력 혹시 2> 이런식으로 안되나요?
<fnwinter> Seony님 안녕하세요
<Seony>  2>&1 하시면 될 거에요
<fnwinter> IRCCloud 쓰고 있는데 생각보다 좋네요
<Seony> IRC 클라이언트에요?
<fnwinter> 웹 기반의 클라이언트인데, 예전보다 많이 좋아졌어요.
<fnwinter> 지금 베타라서 제한적으로 가입을 받고 있습니다.
<fnwinter> XChat 쓰다가 창이 많아지는게 싫어서 쓰게 되었는데 생각보다 잘만들었네요.
<Seony> 아... 웹기반이군요...
<fnwinter> 네 :)
<devpadak> 엇 저도 irccloud 쓰고 있는데..ㅎㅎ
<fnwinter> ircclud 좋죠?
<devpadak> 네네 ㅋㅋ 브라우저를 꺼도 내용이 다 저장되어있어서
<devpadak> 밀린글 보기 편해요
<Seony> 전 그냥 linkinus에서 Log기록을... ㅎㅎ
<cronos> irccloud쓰면 아이피 들어나지 않는 점이 좋은데요 전 웹페이지 방식보다는 창이 좋아요. 그래야 개발툴이 절묘하게 썪어놔서 표안내고 채팅할수있어요
<devpadak> 는 사실상 들어가있는 채널이 몇개없긴하지만.. (그마저도 잠수가 대다수인 채널이지만..)
<Seony> 근데 어차피 여기 채널은 봇이 로깅을 하기 때문에 필요없긴 하네요
<fnwinter> 저는 무료 사용자라 조만간 브라우저 끄면 저장 안될지도 몰라요 ㅋ
<cronos> 유료 서비스 인가요?
<devpadak> 무료 / 유로 나뉘어져있어요
<cronos> 아! 부분 무료군요
<devpadak> 네 ㅎㅎ 근데 인코딩이 UTF-8 밖에 안되서  HanIRC 같이 EUC-KR 이 인코딩인 곳은 깨진다고 하더라구요..(들어가보진않았지만.)
<cronos> 아직 미흡하군요. 그냥 잘 쓰던 놈으로 써야 겠습니다.
<devpadak> 개발관련 채널 추천 해주실 수 있나요~ 분야는 서버프로그래밍 개발, SW아키텍처 쪽이면 좋을듯합니다..
<Seony> 여기 프리노드에는 엄청나게 많이 있으니까, 원하시는 분야를 골라서 들어가시면 될 거 같은데요
<devpadak> 거의 영어..지 않나요..?
<fnwinter> :)
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한아얄씨는 안간지 오래되서요...
<devpadak> :'( 또르르
<Seony> 음... 근데 MK가 왠일로 접속해서 옵을 받아놨나..
<Markers> 음. 제가 잘 설명을 못 드린거 같네요 제가 echo hello 라고 칠때 에러 출력으로 hello 가 떳으면 한다는 거였는데.
<fnwinter> echo "hello" >&2 요런건가요? 저도 리눅스의 l만 알아서 ㅋ
<Seony> VMware Fusion 6 Professional 이번에 50% 할인받아서 샀는데, 리눅스 OS 공유하는건 어디서 하는건지 자세히 안나와있네요
<ujuc> 어  linknus에서 로그 기록이되나요.ㅡ.ㅡ... 계속 켜있을때만??
<Seony> 네 켜있을 때만요
<Seony> 여기 채널은 어차피 우분투에서 로깅을 하니까 저는 그냥 꺼놓긴 하는데, 원하시면 Linkinus에서 가능해요
<ipeter> Seony: 저 휴가 나왔는데 미국 갈까요?
<ipeter> Seony: 가고 싶네요.
<ujuc> :) ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ipeter: 며칠동안이에요?
<ipeter> Seony: 20일 저녁부터 25일까지요...
<Seony> 좀 짧긴 하네요.
<Seony> 동부 가셔서 Angel 누나 만나고 오세요 ㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 네. 짧아요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아.. 엔젤 누나 얘기하니까 지금 생각이... 오늘 생일선물 하나 보내놔서 이메일로 좀 알려줘야겠군요
<ipeter> Seony: 그냥 써프라이징으로 아무 말씀 마세요!
<ipeter> Seony: ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그럴려고 했는데, 배송추적 때문에 어쩔 수 없이 얘기했어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> Seony: 지금 정말 고민입니다.
<ipeter> Seony: 가고싶긴 한데..
<Seony> 근데 뱅기표도 그렇고 기간도 짧고... 좀 아까울 거 같은데요
<ipeter> Seony: 그렇긴해요...
<ipeter> 시기도 시기고...티켓을 구할 수 있을지도 의문이고.
<ipeter> 그리고 거기 한번 다녀올 값이면 노트북 하나 가격인데요.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 이번에 5백만원짜리 웹사이트 하나 하기로 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 웹페이지 만드시는건가요?
<Seony> 네 표면적으로는요
<ipeter> 오오! 축하드려요!
<ipeter> php기반인가요?
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<cronos> 수고하세요. 퇴근합니다
<Seony> 네  APM으로 할 거에요
<Seony> 들어가세요
<ipeter> 오오오...초특급 개발자시군요!
<ipeter> 근데 너무 저렵하게 하시는건 아닌가요?
<Seony> 그렇게 복잡하지 않은 사이트라서요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그래도 그게 어딘가요?
<Seony> 사실 액수가 좀 되서 겁도 나요
<Seony> 어떻게 보면 한달치 월급 밖에 안되는 돈이니까 크지않긴 하지만, 그걸 의뢰하는 사람 입장에서는 크다고 볼 수 있으니깐요...
<ipeter> 그렇죠.
<ipeter> 돈을 받는다는것은 완벽하게 해줘야하는 의미도 있으니 말이죠.
<ipeter> 먼저 들어가보겠습니다!
<ipeter> 직장동료들이 고기 먹재요!!!!!
<Seony> 들어가세요
<ipeter> 삼겹살 맥주 마시러 갑니다!!!
<ipeter> 꺄아~
<ipeter> 수고하세요!
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 제가 자랑할만한게 하도 없다보니
<ipeter> 이런거나 말하고...ㅠ
<ipeter> 좋은 저녁 되세요!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<Markers> 와우 'ㅁ' 500만원이 한달 월급이라닝..
<Seony> Markers: 그만큼 벌어도 여기서 쓰는 돈이 많죠...
<Markers> 그래도 급이 완전 다른데영? ㅋ 월 500이면 연봉이 얼마징
<Markers> 삼성보다 더 쌘거 같은데 ㄸ
<Seony> 한국은 월 500 벌어도 세금 얼마 안떼잖아요
<Seony> 여기 세금 떼는걸 직접 봐야...
<Seony> 아... 이렇게 얘기하면 이해가 가겠군요.  한 가정의 연소득이 $30,000 미만이면 생활보호 대상자에요...
<Markers> 3만불이면 얼마죠 -_-;;;
<Seony> 3천만원?
<Markers> 3천만원 조금 더 되겟네영
<Markers> 흠
<Markers> 우리집은 생활보호 대상자인건가
<Seony> 뭐 주마다 차이는 있겠지만, 월 3천불 벌어봐야 세금 떼고 방세 내면 정말 남는게 없어요
<Markers> 혹시 그 사이트 다 만드시게 되면
<Markers> 링크점 해주세여 ㅋ
<Markers> 궁금하네영
<Seony> 외부 노출 안되는 사이트에요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 어이쿵
<Markers> 그럼 스크린샷이라도 ㄸㄸ
<Seony> 노출하면 안되는 정보를 담는 곳이라서요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 디자인은 제가 무료 템플릿 갖다붙일거라.. ㅋ
<Markers> 전 지금 저희 연구실 박사님께서 만드신 소프트웨어(?) 사이트 구축하는데 아는것이 없는지라 구글 사이트 도구로 만드는데 사이트 도구도 만능은 아닌거 같네요
<Seony> 그건 그냥 정보를 보여주는 정도잖아요.
<Markers> 몇일전에 도메인 구입한거 도메인 연결 겨우 성공시켰고 -_-...;
<Seony> 그걸로는 아무 것도 못해요
<Markers> 정보 제공 및 소프트웨어 다운로드
<Markers> 이정도만 되어도 머..
<Seony> 네. 딱 그 정도까지만.
<Markers> 버그 리포트 및 정보 공유 정도
<Markers> 이정도로 되어도 훌륭한거 같아요. 머 광고 할 것도 아니니깐 ㅋ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 우표가 다 떨어져서 우표 샀는데, 태어나서 우표를 5만원어치 사본건 첨이네요 ㅋ
<Markers> 워... 머 때문에 우표를 그렇게나 ㄸㄷ
<Seony> 100장 단위로 팔거든요.  그래서 100장에 $46
<Markers> 저 혹시 Seony님 패러럴즈 동시실행모드 랑 다중실행모드 이게 먼지 아시나용?
<Seony> 뭔지는 아는데, 한글로 얘기하시니까 어떤게 어떤건지 잘 모르겠어요
<Seony> Coherence mode는, 맥 데탑이랑 융합시키는거구요,
<Seony> Modality는, 아주 조그만 창을 하나 띄워주는 건데,
<Seony> 이게 생각보다 유용하더라구요
<Markers> 음 아시는 것만큼만 알려주세요 ㅋ
<Markers> 조그만 창을 띄워준다는게?
<Seony> 음... 그러니까 가상화면의 사이즈를 거의 200x200 정도로 줄여요
<Seony> 무슨 일이 일어나는지 정도만 확인하는 용도로 쓸 수 있는데,
<Seony> 이게 생각보다 유용하더라구요
<Markers> 음. 그거를 한개만 띄우는건가요? 여러개를 띄우는건가요?
<Seony> 한 가상머신은 하나의 화면만 띄울 수 있지 않나요?
<Markers> Coherence mode는 심리스 모드 같은거 말씀하시는건 알겠고 두번째거는 흠
<Seony> 제 생각엔 그냥 말만 좀 어렵게 한거 같은데요.
<Seony> 심리스냐 아니냐 정도만 알면 될듯하고..
<Markers> 맥 업그레이드 된 후로 갑자기 몇십년 도태 된 느낌이라 -ㅁ-...
<Seony> 그리고 저는 이번에 그냥 VMware Fusion 6 Professional 샀어요. 50% 할인해서...
<Seony> 이거 리눅스 가상머신들은 OS를 공유하는 기능이 있더라구요
<Seony> 리눅스를 좀 여러개 띄울 거 같아서요.
<ujuc> 다중은... 그냥 일반 VM처럼 다른창 놓고 쓰는거구요..
<ujuc> 동시 실행은... 시작메뉴가.. 위 메뉴에 붙어서 키면..
<ujuc> 일반 맥 앱처럼.. 실행가능하게.. 해놓은 모드에요....
<Seony> 오~ 그런거였군요
<Markers> 다중 모드 키니깐 종료 되어버리네 -ㅁ-
<ujuc> 가끔.... 윈 7 메뉴바가.. 밑에..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 전 불편해서...... VM을 다시 구입..ㅠ.ㅠ.
<Markers> 음..
<Markers> 다중 모드가 그냥 사이즈 작게 되면서 해상도도 그만큼 작게 만드는 거 말곤 없군요
<Markers> 이거 웬지 그냥 번역이 잘못 된거 같넹;
<Markers> -ㅅ-;
<ujuc> 가끔.. 눈이..ㅠ.ㅠ.
<Markers> vmware fusion 6가 이번에 나온거죠?
<Markers> 갖구 있는게 버전 5구낭.
<Seony> 네 요번에
<Markers> os를 공유한다는게 머신 새로 만들어서 하는게 아니라 같은 머신을 또 띄운다는 의미이신건가용?
<Seony> 대충 읽어보니까, 리눅스의 경우는 커널이랑 운영체제 부분에 해당하는 영역을 공유한다네요.
<ujuc> 넵.. 요번에.... :)
<Markers> 음..
<Seony> 그러니까, 리눅스를 여러대 돌리면 그 공간만큼 중복적으로 차지하는 것을 방지하게 해준대요.
<ujuc> 오...
<Seony> 어떻게 쓰는건지는 아직 안해봐서 잘 모르겠어요.
<Seony> 그거 때문에 일부러 Professional 버전 샀죠
<Markers> 연구실에 다시 사자고 하기엔 아직 맥 컴이 2개뿐이라 어떻게 할수가 없군요 ㅋ
<ujuc> 전 네트워크 설정이... 되는게... 프로페셔널 뿐이라서ㅠ.ㅠ.
<Seony> 어떤 네트워크요?
<ujuc> 아.. VM간 네트워크 설정요..
<Seony> 아... 그러니까 내부 네트워크, 스위치 설정 그런거요?
<ujuc> 페럴러즈는 조금 불편해서 :)
<ujuc> 넵..
<Seony> 헐... 버박은 그냥 되는건데...
<Seony> 그게 프로만 되는거였군요..
<ujuc> 넵 버박도...
<ujuc> 몇몇 부분은 그닥 그래서.ㅡ.ㅡ.
<ujuc> 눈만 높아서 큰일이네요..ㅠ.ㅠ.
<Markers> 요 근래 배운 것중에 하나는 귀찮으면 돈 부으면 ok 된다는 사실..;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ :)
<Markers> 어째거나 사이트 만드는거 제대로 한번 배워야될텐데
<Markers> 지금은 능력이 안되서 구글 사이트 도구로 끄적이고 있네요 'ㅁ'...
<Seony> 사이트만드는건, 프로그래밍보다 디자인이 더 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> Seony님은 아이콘이라든지 배경이라든지 디자인쪽으로는 어떻게 처리하시나용? 다른 분들이 만들어주신걸 쓰시나용?
<Seony> 보통은 무료로 만들어진 웹사이트 템플릿들이 많거든요.  거기서 받아다 뜯어고쳐서 써요
<Seony> 사실 그 뜯어고치는 것만도 엄청나게 시간이 오래 걸리죠
<Markers> 오 그런곳 알려주실수 있으시나용
<Seony> 구글에서 그냥 free website templates라고 치면 많이 나오는데요.
<Seony> http://www.freewebsitetemplates.com/
<Markers> 음 일단 회원 가입제 군여 'ㅅ'/
<Markers> 이런 곳이 있었군
<Markers> 역시 영어를 해야되...; 영어로 검색할 생각을 전혀 못했넹;
<Seony> 안해도 되는데요
<Seony> Pro가 붙거나, Wix가 붙으면 유료회원제이구요, 그 외에는 전부 다 비회원 무료에요
<Markers> 그래용? price : free  되어 있는거 클릭해보면 wix 로 넘어가는데 -_-ㅋ
<Seony> 마우스를 갖다댔을 때, 스크린샷 하단에 Wix 안뜨는걸로 보세요
<ahoops_> 굿이브닝~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops_> 참 피곤한 하루였군요.
<ahoops_> Markers: 퇴근안하세요?
<Markers> 학생이라 퇴근이 없습니다 :ㅇ...
<ahoops_> 네 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 대학생이세요?
<Markers> 대학원생 이라는 이름표는 있어요...;
<ahoops_> 그럼 직장인이시잔요ㅛ
<ahoops_> 대학원생이면 직장인에 준하지 않나요?
<ahoops_> 다녀본적이 없어서요 ^^;
<Markers> 그냥 어중간하네요 -ㅁ-;;
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 뭔가 심심하군요.
<ahoops_> Seony: 옆구리쿡.
<ahoops_> 좀일찍자구 새벽에 나가서..
<ahoops_> 사람들 안다닐때 한지점에서 gps값을 5천번을 따서;;
<ahoops_> 분포도를 확인하고!!
<ahoops_> gps오차가 너무커서..참 불만이군요.
<ahoops_> 수미터씩 차이나니 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 운동부족은 땀이 몸에 배일 정도의 운동을 일주일에 5회 미만으로 하는 경우를 말하고 과도한 음주는 1회 음주량 소주 1병 이상, 음주빈도 월 1회 이상을 가리킨다.
<devpadak> 으으..비트코인 원리 이해하기 힘드네요.ㅠㅠ
<phc_office> http://www.webhostinghero.com/six-web-hosting-companies-accepting-bitcoins/
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pi> 상쾌한 좋은 아침입니다.
<samahui> 오늘은 불금!!! 모두들 힘내세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-06
<ipeter> 반갑습니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 이번주도 어찌됐건 지나갔군요.
<ipeter> 금요일입니다.
<samahui> 네 어찌저찌 하다보니 벌써 금요일이네요
<samahui> 불금 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 되세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> ^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 아무래도 이번달에는 못갈꺼 같네요.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 연말 비행기 티켓도 못구할꺼 같구요.
<Work^Seony> 담에 휴가 오래낼 수 있을 때 가세요
<ipeter> 2월에 생각중입니다.
<ipeter> 설날 끼어서 말이죠.
<samahui> 어디가세요?
<samahui> 요즘은 설에 차례지내는 집 아니면 여행을 많이 다니시는거 같아요.
<ipeter> 그냥 뜻하지않게 휴가 2일 있다고 연락와서요.
<ipeter> 그냥 돈으로 받을까 생각중입니다.
<ipeter> 미국 여행은 아무래도 내년 구정 연휴때로 미뤄야겠네요.
<samahui> 저도 여행가고 싶네요.
<samahui> 크리스마스 때 안쓴 휴가 붙여서 스키장이라도 다녀와야 겠어요.
<ipeter> 저도 가고 싶지만...
<ipeter> 스키를 한번도 안타봐서요.
<ipeter> 조큼 무섭습니다.
<samahui> 저도 스키 잘 못타요 ㅎㅎ;; 그래도 시원하더군요
<ipeter> 전 휴가 2일 있는데, 저도 붙여서 사용해보려고 합니다.
<samahui> 가면 있잖아요 남 상관없이 쭈욱~ 내려오는 그런 사람입니다. 민폐예요. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 마땅히 놀게 없으면 그냥 안쓰고 돈으로 받으려구요.
<ipeter> 맥북사고 싶네요.
<samahui> 그것도 괜찮은 생각이시네요.
<ipeter> 놋북 제게 과분한 녀석 가지고 있으면서도 이런 허풍만 들어서 사고 싶어서...
<samahui> 저희는 내규가 바뀐건지 법이 바뀐건지 휴가를 안쓰는게 재한적이더군요.
<ipeter> 음...괜찮은 내규 같습니다.
<samahui> 예전에는 휴가 거진 다 안가고 돈으로 받았었는데 요즘은 강제로라도 쓰게 만들려고 하더군요.
<ipeter> 돈으로 받는다고 하면 주변 동료들이 무조건 써야된다고 마구 그러거든요.
<samahui> 그 덕분에 전 밀린 년차월차 몰아서 여름에 길게~ 놀았습니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 돈도 하루당 얼마 안되서 그런지 그냥 쉬라고 다들 만류하십니다.
<samahui> 동해에서 남해쪽으로 쭈욱 돌아봤어요
<ipeter> 부럽습니다..ㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 쉬는게 좋아요
<ipeter> 최고죠.
<samahui> 여유롭자나요
<ipeter> 음..내년 달력 공휴일 체크좀 하고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 구정, 추석 전부 일요일 하나씩 걸쳤네요.
<samahui> 겹치면 대체휴무제 해지 않나요?
<samahui> 이번에 바뀌었자나요
<samahui> 신정 안겹쳤네요 ㅋ 집에 강력하게 구정을 세자고 요구하는 겁니다 !
<samahui> 아 아니구나
<samahui> 구정 안겹쳤어요
<samahui> 구정 금요일이니까 목금(토요일쉬면)토일 이렇게 4일 쉬네요
<samahui> 거기다 휴가 붙여서
<ipeter> ???
<samahui> 와~ 정말 길게 쉴 수 있군요
<ipeter> 구정 안겹쳤나요?????
<samahui> 전 당장 작업들어가야 되겠네요
<ipeter> 다시 한번 확인해봐야겠습니다.
<samahui> 구정이 1월 말아닌가요?
<samahui> 31일이자나요 금요일
<ipeter> 1월말 토요일 겹쳤네요.
<ipeter> 토요일도 노는 날이니..
<ipeter> 제가 말을 잘못했습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 아! ㅎㅎ 근데 그건 토요일 쉬는 사람만 그렇쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 그렇게 따지면 아쉽네요 하루 앞이면 수목금토일인데 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 아. 저희는 토,일 쉬는 IT업체라...ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 올해 추석이 그랬죠.
<samahui> 저희도 쉬는 IT업체입니다
<ipeter> 최상의 추석
<samahui> 휴가를 더하세요 거기다가
<ipeter> 네네. 그럴 생각입니다..ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui> 앞이나 뒤로 휴가 붙이면 길게 쉴 수 있겠네요
<samahui> 저희는 구정을 세서 어디 못가요 ^^ 종가집이거든요
<ipeter> 음...? 질문 하나 드려도 될까요?
<ipeter> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/macbook-174-pro-13-3-display-4gb-memory-500gb-hard-drive/5430505.p;jsessionid=F1C3245611A415841D6E441A432C9DA8.bbolsp-app04-139?id=1218646127726&skuId=5430505&st=macbook%20pro&cp=1&lp=8
<ipeter> 이녀석 제가 램 업글 가능한 모델인가요?
<ipeter> 맥은 전혀 몰라서요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 레티나만 아니면 가능할 거에요
<samahui> 레티나는 납땜되서 안될꺼예요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 고맙습니다!
<samahui> 그래서 구입할때 램 높은걸 사야되요
<ipeter> 아... 그렇군요!
<Work^Seony> 레티나는 실망스러운게, 램 업글 못하게 해놔서...
<Work^Seony> wired lan도 없고..
<ipeter> 아니 도대체 쿼드코어에 램 16기가 까지 업글해놓고 맥사고 싶어하는 저는 정말 혼나야합니다.
<ipeter> 실력도 없는 주제에 무슨 컴을 또 사겠다고..;;;;
<ipeter> 부끄럽습니다.
<ipeter> 이해해 주세요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저랑 반대시네요
<ipeter> 뭐 근데 돈이 없어 살것같진 않네요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 이제 컴은 안사고 싶어졌어요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 유선랜은 없지만 무선랜이 아주 빵빵한거 들어가죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 저도 컴은 다 정리중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 기가비트 꼽은 것만큼은 안되잖아요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 제가 사고 싶은 이유는 그냥 딱하나, 성능좋아도 무게가 2.5키로다보니
<samahui> 너무 많이 가지고 있어서 놀고 있는 장비가 많아요. 아깝습니다. 전자장비는 정말 안쓰면 X되는 건데 그냥 썩히니 아까워요.
<ipeter> 들고다니면 허리가 끊어지겠더라구요.
<samahui> 2.5키로 정도면 14~15인치 표준 무게죠. 전 엘리트북 3키로 넘어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 다른건 몰라도 그래픽카드 좋은거 들어간거 쓰려다보니 그래픽 카드 전력양 때문에 아뎁터도 어마어마한 벽돌입니다.
<ipeter> 조금 들고 다니고 싶을때 아쉬워서...
<samahui> 무게를 줄이고 싶으시면 그래픽카드를 포기하시면되요. 다만 연산속도를 높이기위해 GPU 코어 사용하는건 포기하면 간단합니다. 게임을 포기하던가요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 게임을 원래 안하지만,
<samahui> 근데 어차피 차있고 하면 이동시 크게 무거운거 아니면 상관 없지 안나요?
<samahui> 전 17인치 까지도 매고 다녔었어서 ^^;;
<ipeter> 근데 웃긴건 맥북에어가 아닌 맥북 프로를 사고싶어한다는거죠.
<ipeter> 무거워서 징징대며서 말이죠.
<ipeter> 1.....17인치...덜덜덜
<samahui> 개발로 먹고 살면 프로사야죠 ㅋ
<ipeter> 그런말씀들 많이 해주십니다.
<samahui> 에일리언웨어 젤큰거 18인치 들고 다녔었습니다
<ipeter> 개발할거면 프로사야한다구요.
<samahui> 17인치 인줄 알았는데 보니 18인치가 맞네요
<ipeter> 덜덜덜...
<ipeter> 18인치...전설이군요.
<ipeter> 일단 전 18인치 놋북 자체를 못본거 같은데요..
<samahui> 가끔이요 ㅎㅎ 데탑 대용으로 쓰려던거라 상관없었어요
<ipeter> 대탑 대용으로라면 최고 아닐까요?
<ipeter> 나름 들고 다닐수도 있고,
<samahui> 요즘은 엘리트북이나 씽크패드 들고댕기는데 둘다 15.6인치입니다만
<ipeter> 18인치면 성능도 정말 좋을테니 말이죠.
<samahui> 무게는 씽크패드가 좋은데 무거운 엘리트북을 더 자주 들고 댕깁니다
<samahui> 차를 안타고 대중교통을 이용할때 파손의 위험이 적거든요
<ipeter> 서원님이 추천해주신 씽크패드 카본 x1도 정말 좋더군요.
<samahui> 튼튼한놈사서 등에 메고 여기저기 팍팍 부딛히고 눌리면서 돌아댕겨도 되다보니 오히려 가볍게 느껴집니다
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 다음에 놋북 사게되면 저는 그거 살거에요.  실물 봤는데 정말 맘에 들더라구요
<samahui> 전 올드 메니아 출신인지라... 요즘 레노버 넘어간 모델들은 키보드땜시 싫어해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> Work^Seony:  13인치 크기인데 베젤이 얇아서 14인치로 나왔던데요? 제품은 정말 좋더라구요. os free라면 당연 우분투 설치하고 사용한다면 최고일듯 합니다.
<samahui> 카본 x1은 싱크패드 키보드만 포기하고 보면 정말 괜찮게 나온 모델이기는 해요
<samahui> 그래도 전 예전 7열키보드 포기 못합니다 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 지금껏 놋북을 4개 샀는데, 1개 씽크패드, 3개 hp 구매했습니다.
<ipeter> 사실 hp 매니아예여.
<ipeter> 근데 그 구매했던 1개 씽크패드 정말 좋더라구요.
<samahui> 어떤 모델이셨어요?
<ipeter> 아주 저렴한 모델인데
<ipeter> 잠시만요
<ipeter> 서브로 샀었던 놈입니다.
<ipeter> 레노버 e125
<ipeter> 이거네요.
<ipeter> 워낙 가성비가 좋아서 엄청 유명했던 놈으로 기억되네요.
<samahui> AMD들어간 모델이군요
<samahui> 11.6인치모델
<samahui> 휴대하며 쓰기에 좋았겠네요.
<samahui> 근데 AMD E시리즈 CPU면 좀 답답하지 않았나요?
<samahui> 가성비는 정말 짱이군요. 30만원대라니... 서브 노트북으로 손색없겠네요
<samahui> 그래도 전 키보드땜시 x220이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> AMD인거 빼고는 다 좋았다는...
<ipeter> 정말 괜찮았습니다.
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 근데 사마휘님이 말씀하신것처럼요.
<ipeter> 제가 새 놋북을 사면서 안쓰는게 너무 아까워서
<ipeter> 판매하게 되었습니다.
<ipeter> 그냥 전원도 안키고 몇날 몇일을 침대위에 올려놓더라구요.
<ipeter> 아이패드도 그렇구요.
<ipeter> 맨날 컴퓨터 앞에서 일하다보니,
<ipeter> 아이패드 사용할 일이 거의 없더라구요.
<ipeter> 그녀석도 팔아버렸습니다.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 전자기기 않쓰고 썩혀놓는것도 보기 참 아깝더라구요.
<samahui> 제가 정말 그렇게 되더군요. 정작 쓰는건 데탑한대랑 엘리트북 씽크패드 딱 요렇게 쓰는데 패드 3개에 핸드폰 3개 노트북 5대 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 다 놀더군요
<ipeter> 네네네
<ipeter> 시간이 지나면 중고가마저도 뚝뚝 떨어지는게 전자기기라
<ipeter> 언능 팔아버리는게 답인듯 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 나중엔 관리하기조차 힘들어지더라구요.
<samahui> 모으는 모델들은 봉인해서 넣고
<samahui> 나머지는 판매해버렸습니다. 심지어 데탑도 한대 처분해 버렸어요.
<ipeter> 잘 선택하신거 같아요.
<samahui> 메인으로 쓰는 노트북이랑 회사 데탑을 일에 집중시켜주고. 나머지는 제 여가나 개인적인 작업용으로 활용중입니다.
<samahui> 그러니 속은 편한데... 역시 허전하기는 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 맥북에어 사고는 싶은데 사게되면 또 집에 있는 놋북 전원도 안켜고 놀게시킬까봐 좀 그렇네요.
<ipeter> 어머니 놋북 하나 사드려야하는데.. 그핑계로 살까 생각중입니다.
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 있는거 팍팍 활용하시고 바꾸고 싶으시면 있는거 처분해버리고 새로 구입하세요. 라고 제 여친이 말했습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 전에 제가 여기에 올렸었는데 전 그래서 사고 싶은게 생기면 우선 여친 선물합니다 ㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그리고 안쓰면 가져다 쓰죠 ㅋ
<ipeter> 사마휘님 다른말씀은 안보이고,
<samahui> 에일리언웨어를 그렇게 득탬했습니다. 아무런 유혈사태없이 ㅋ
<ipeter> 여친 딱 두글자만 보이네요.
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 부럽긴요. 이제 곧 결혼하면 여친님이 마눌님되고 그럼 전 자유를 잃습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 늦게 가는 장가라 후딱 가긴 해야되는데 저도 모르게 결혼날짜를 미루게 되더군요.
<samahui> 무섭습니다
<ipeter> 오늘 여행 말씀드렸잖아요?
<samahui> 넵?
<ipeter> 문득 여행 생각하며 싱숭생숭 했는데
<ipeter> 그거 계획하면서 드는 생각이
<ipeter> 결혼하면 이런 여행도 마음대로 못가겠구나
<ipeter> 이생각 들더라구요.
<samahui> 갈 수야 있습니다만... 아내분이 이해심 깊은 분을 만나야겠쬬
<ipeter> 외로워서 징징대긴 하지만, 그래도 자유롭게 놀 생각하면...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그래도 혼자보다 둘이 놀기 좋아요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 그래도 사마휘님 연말연시 따땃하게 보내세요...ㅠ
<samahui> 같이 여행가면 됩니다. 자유롭게 ㅋ
<ipeter> 어쩌면 신문에 ipeter 겨울철 고독사...이런기사 뜰지 모릅니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 연말에 따뜻한걸 떠나서 무섭습니다. 크리스마스에 결혼앞두고 뭔가 이벤트 기대를 하는 거 같아서요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 저 그런거 엄청 귀찮아 하는데..ㅠ
<samahui> 하지만 다행이! 제 바로 아래 동생놈 생일이라 그 핑게로 집에 갈 껍니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 히든카드군요!!!
<samahui> 역시 가족이 최고입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 이만 일 좀 하고 올께요 ^^
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요
<ipeter> 화이팅하세요!
<ipeter> 저도 일하러 잠수타겠습니다..!
<ipeter> 한가지 질문 드릴께요.
<ipeter> 현재 우분투 13.04 사용중인데요,
<ipeter> 텍스트가 윈도우에 비해서 검은색이 아닌거 같아서 글씨가 또렷하지 않은거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 인터넷 할때도 그렇구요
<Work^Seony> 어디서 보는 글씨가요?
<ipeter> 웹브라우저에서요.
<Work^Seony> 파이어폭스 쓰세요?
<ipeter> 물론 이클립스 텍스트에서도 그렇구요.
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 구글 크롬입니다.
<ipeter> 그래서 모니터 볼때 무척이나 불편해요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 아무렇지 않은데... 스샷 찍어서 보여주세요
<samahui> 화면 대비가 낮은거면 설정에서 접근성보시면 글자대비 바꾸실 수 있습니다
<samahui> 거기서 높여보세요
<ipeter> 지금 직장이라서 집에 도착하면 보내드릴께요.
<ipeter> 일단 글씨 색이 또렷하지가 않으니 텍스트 보기가 좀 그래요..
<ipeter> 지금 이 채팅창도 윈도우 화면에서는 글자색이 새카만 검은색인데, 우분투는 약간 흐린 회색 느낌이 나니까 글자가 눈에 쏙 들어오질 않네요.
<ipeter> samahui: 네 고맙습니다. 말씀해주신 설정 만져보고 결과 말씀드리겠습니다.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 일단 사마휘님이 말씀하신 설정도 만져보고 집에가면 캡쳐해서 보내겠습니다!
<ipeter> 점심 먹으러 가겠습니다.
<ipeter> 즐거운 점심 되세요!
<ipeter> =)
<samahui> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<samahui_pi> 불금에 저녁에 회식도 잡혀있는데 출장을 갈 듯하네요
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 점심 맛나게들 드시고 나중에 뵈요~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> Seony님 저 여쭈어볼게 있는데 혹시 ppt 자료 만들때 이미지 어디서 따오세요?
<Work^Seony> 이미지는 잘 안쓰는 것 같아요.  꼭 필요하다면 뭐 구글이겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 흠....; 먼가 꾸밀려니깐 디자인된 아이콘이라든지 그런게 계속 문제가 되네 -_-
<ipeter> Markers: 혹시 prezi는 어떠세요?
<ipeter> Markers: 한번 만들어봤는데 움직임이 있다보니 집중력이 올라가던걸요.
<Markers> 효과 같은거보다 그림이 더 필요해서요^^;
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 조심히 들어가세요!
<ipeter> Markers: 네네
<wio9900> 안녕하세요~
<Haz3> 하이
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 이제 잘 되네. =.=
<ipeter> Haz3: 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> wio9900 안녕하세요?
<Haz3> ipeter: 안녕하세요 :)
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 퇴근 5분전~
<Haz3> 얼른 퇴근하고시퍼~
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 전 6시인데..
<ipeter> Haz3: 부럽습니다.
<Haz3> 8시출근. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 퇴근해야지~
<Haz3> 휘릭~
<DarkCircle> 역시 빠릿빠릿함의 위염 -ㅅ-(아이고배야)
<ipeter> 엄청 부럽네요.
<ipeter> 아직도 25분이나 남았습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 부럽긴요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 8시에 출근하려면 집 먼분은 새벽 6시쯤 나와야됩니다
<DarkCircle_> 주말에 많이 못놀아요
<DarkCircle_> 남들 회식자리에 한시간 더 있지만 회사 출근 때문에 일찍 일어나려면 ㄱ-
<ipeter> DarkCircle_: 그런가요...?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle_> 네 그래서 주말에 같이 놀다가 출근때문에 가야된다고 하면 못잡아요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle_> 남들 화장실에서 모닝 응가를 할때 그분들은 이미 버스안에서 거의 회사 근처에 도착하는중
<ipeter> DarkCircle_: 비극이군요.
<DarkCircle_> 만약 출근 전날에 회장님 뜬다거나 임원 뜬다고 급하게 연락 오면
<DarkCircle_> 출근이 거기서 한시간 또 땡겨져요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 먼저 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은 주말 되셔요.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 아직도 계세요?
<ipeter> 불쑥 들어왔습니다.
<ipeter> 다들 뭐하시나요?
<ipeter> 전 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하세요.
<Suiz> 계신가요?
<Suiz> 아아..방금 지옥을갔다온거같아요...
<Suiz> 누구가 들어주실거라 보고 썰을풀어볼께요...
<Suiz> 오늘 드디어..회사 서버 통백업을했습니다. 저번에 잘못 건드렸다가 고생한기억이있어서.. 이번에는 신중에 신중을 했죠.. 가지고간 usb ext3로 포맷후 /tmp/usb 에 마운트했습니다..
<Suiz> tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc  --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<Suiz> 이걸로 백업걸었는데 시간이 엄청오래걸려서... 용량이대략 120기가라서...
<Suiz> 퇴근하고.. 집에왔는데...
<Suiz> 서버 접속은되는데.. 로그인안되고... 반응이없음...
<Suiz> 맨탈붕괴 되어서 당황하고있었는데...
<Suiz> 5분간 지옥을갔다오는맘이였다가..알고보니.. 백업경로를 외장하드로 하지않고 서버에다가해버려서..서버에 데이터가 풀이되어버려서...이런거였더군요...ㅡㅜ
<Suiz> 아무도 안계시나요
<Suiz> ㅡㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-07
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 철수!
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 영희!
<ahoops_> 아직철수안했음.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 예전에
<ipeter> 우분투 13.04 텍스가 완전히 검은색이 아니라서
<ipeter> 눈에 잘 안들어온다고 했는데
<ahoops_> 텍스가 뭐에요?
<ipeter> 텍스트입니다.
<ipeter> 혹시 설정 조절같은게 있다고 들었는데 그새 까먹었네요.
<ipeter> 혹시 가르쳐주실 수 있나요?
<ahoops_> 레티나를 쓰세요.
<ipeter> =.=
<ahoops_> 그럼 그런 고민안합니다.
<ipeter> 돈이 없는 제가 죄인입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 돈을쓰세요 돈을.
<ahoops_> 돈없는데 왜 불평하십니까.
<ipeter> 도....돈이 없어요!!!(오열)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 로그찾아보세요..
<ahoops_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/05/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<ahoops_> 날짜별로 쪼로록 쫓아가시면 될듯해요.
<ipeter> 아니 이런기능도 있었나요?
<ahoops_> 쩌기 유저중에 ubuntulog2 이놈이 봇인걸로 알아요.
<ahoops_> 저넘이 다 로그로 남겨서 웹으로 찍어내는놈..
<ahoops_> ipeter: IRC 프로토콜 자체가 텍스트라서요..봇만들어서 무슨짓하기 좋아요. 로그봇은 기본이구요..
<ipeter> ahoops_: 무서운 놈이었군요!
<ahoops_> IRC 라이블러리 제공하는 언어들..특히 스크립트 언어들 대부분 지원해요.
<ahoops_> 사전봇~ 서빙봇~ 검색봇 등등 걍 만들면됩니다;
<ipeter> 아....  ahoops_ 님 말씀 들으니까.
<ahoops_> (시간이 있으시다면;;)
<ipeter> 맥북 지르고 싶다.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜덜
<ipeter> 엉엉엉
<ipeter> 근데 리눅스 넘 좋아요.
<ipeter> =.= 우분투요.
<ahoops_> 노가다가 심하자나요.
<ahoops_> 비용이 비싸요 훙.
<ahoops_> (현실은 무지해서 비용이 비싼것임 ㅠㅠ)
<ipeter>  우분투 노가다가 심하지요.
<ahoops_> 뭐할라면 노가다해야하구요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 전..
<ahoops_> 서니님을 애용해요.
<ipeter> 푸하하하하
<ipeter> 토요일 아침에 빵터짐요.
<ahoops_> 귀찮게 머하러 노가다해요..글씨는 까만색 흰색만 나오면 되구.
<ahoops_> 나머진 다 써니님~탓~
<ahoops_> 이거시진리~
<ahoops_> 아침마다 커피마시러 나오는데, 아침마다 랩탑들고 나오는 롱텀 양키들~
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 써니님은 바쁘신가봐요.
<ahoops_> 게임좀 하시는듯..
<ahoops_> 오늘 안나오시네 아흉.
<ahoops_> ipeter: 피터님.
<ipeter> 네에?
<ahoops_> 하루에 진짜 집중해서 뭔가를 했다고 생각하시는 시간이 얼마나 되세요?
<ipeter> ahoops_: 끽~ 소리 나서 깼습니다.
<ahoops_> ㅋ
<ipeter> 음...짧으면 2시간, 길면 3~4시간이요?
<ipeter> ahoops_: 갑자기 왜 그러시죠?
<ahoops_> 네..저랑 비슷하시군요.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 뭐 사람 다 비슷하지요.
<ahoops_> 그냥 다른분은 어떤가 궁금해서요.
<ipeter> ahoops_: =)
<ipeter> ahoops_: 나이가 어케 되세요?
<ahoops_> 랩탑 사신다면서요.
<ahoops_> 전 대따 많아요.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 돈 많으시잖아요.
<ahoops_> ..
<ipeter> ahoops_: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 쳇.
<ipeter> 이미 여기 우분투 포럼에서 돈 많으신 분으로 유명하지 안나요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㄴㄴ
<ahoops_> 전재산이 레티나 한대뿐에요.
<ahoops_> 다른분들은 제온데탑쓰고 에일리언웨어써요.
<ahoops_> 전 명함도 못내밀죠..
<ipeter> 제온데탑
<ipeter> 후덜덜
<ipeter> 후덜덜
<ipeter> 후덜덜
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 제온데탑이 체일로 불순하지요.
<ipeter> 전 우주의 행성 궤도를 계산하시는 분인가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 말로만 듣던 제온
<ipeter> ahoops_: 땡스기빙 다 놓치고 지금 베스트바이 뒤적이는 접니다.
<ipeter> =.=
<ahoops_> 근데 서니님 데탑인데요..
<ahoops_> 쳇.
<ahoops_> 집중좀 할만하면 먹을게 없어서 나가서 먹을거 구해야하고..
<ahoops_> 누가 밥만 좀 주면서 사육시켜줬으면 참 좋겠어요.
<ahoops_> 사육당하고 살고자와요.
<ahoops_> 일때문에 집중하는 시간이랑 오늘은 뭐먹어야하나에 집중하는 시간이랑 비슷;;
<ipeter> ahoops_: 전 이만 가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 약속 있었는지 몰랐네요.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<Work^Seony> 겜 하는 중이 아니라, 오늘 무쟈게 바쁩니다 ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 영희!
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 다들 주말이라서. 쉬시나요
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 아마 다들 쉬실 거에요
<Seony> 보통 토/일에는 다들 안들어오시거든요
<Suiz> 와 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 어제제가 글적은거보셨어요?
<Suiz> 저녁에 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 보긴 했는데 무슨 내용인지 까먹었어요
<Suiz> 백업을 /tmp/usb에다 해야하는데 실수로 /mnt/usb (서버하드) 에다 해버리고
<Suiz> 퇴근하고나니.. 사장님한테 전화와서 서버 접속안된다고;
<Suiz> 서버 데이터가 가득차버려서.. mysql이 작동이 안된거더라구요
<Seony> 용량 부족인갑네요
<Suiz> 네;; 전문가가 아니다보니.. 아.. 서버관리하는게.. 살얼음을 걷는기분이에요
<Seony> 네.  엔터키 하나에 회사 전체가 좌지우지되는 곳이라면 더 그렇죠
<Seony> 저는 뭐 하나 하려면 겁부터 나요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오늘도 아주 큰 사건 하나 터져서...
<Suiz> ㅎㅎ
<Suiz> 다들 그런 사건하나씩 있으신가보내요..
<Seony> 도입한 시스템에 문제가 생기면, 매일 사건 터지죠
<Suiz> 저는 mysql db에다가 데이터 5개 넣는게 일일히 하는게 귀찮아서 sql파일에다가 코드입력하고 로드했는데... 데이타베이스 하나가 통으로 날라가버리더군요
<Seony> SQL문에 덮어쓰는 코드가 있었나보네요
<Suiz> 아니요 분명히.. DB날리는걸 입력한적없는데...
<Seony> 저는 MySQL 용량이 320기가라서 고민입니다...
<Suiz> 헐 백업만해도 엄청오래걸리시겠내요
<Suiz> 암튼 sql log파일을 일일히 보면서복구하다가 막판에보니까 DROP DATABASE
<Seony> 네.  한 3시간 걸려요
<Suiz> 이게 있더군요;;;;
<Seony> 아.. drop database면 날리는 거에요
<Suiz> 근데 그걸 적은적이없는데..그게 되었다는게 이상해요 ㅎ;;
<Suiz> 다행히 5일전에 sql파일로 백업을한게있는데 그거덕에...
<Suiz> 5시간 log파일 하나하나 입력하면서 복구했었죠...
<Suiz> 전야 sql파일 용량해봐야 1기가 조금넘으니...
<Seony> 보통 SQL문을 알아서 생성하는 곳에서 얻어온 SQL문이라면 보통 DROP이 들어있어요...
<Suiz> 320기가면 헐헐하군요
<Suiz> ㄷㄷ
<Suiz> 그게 제일처음 맨붕와서 30분간 지옥을갔다온 첫경험이죠..
<Suiz> 요즘은 rm 명령어 쓸때면.. 5번은 경로를 보고 눌러요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 점점 서버관리자가 되어가고 있으시네요
<Suiz> 네.. 원래는 그냥... 홈페이지 관리및 제작으로 왔는데...
<Suiz> 어찌하다보니..별걸다하게되내요
<Suiz> 아참 그런데 궁금한게 하나있는데요
<Seony> sp
<Seony> 네
<Suiz> 보통 서버 백업할때 rysn
<Suiz> 이거 쓰는거같던데요. 이게 원격으로도 되나요? 로컬로말구요
<Seony> rysn은 처음 보는데요.  rsync랑 비슷한 건가요?
<Suiz> 아 rsync내요
<Suiz> 제가 착각을..
<Suiz> 어서오세요
<Seony> rsync는 아주 유명한 툴이에요.  역사도 오래됐고 그만큼 성능이 검증된 툴이라서 여러 리눅스 배포판 회사에서 미러링 툴로 쓰죠..
<Suiz> 근데 지금 그게 통으로 그냥 완전 똑같이 만드는건가요?
<Seony> 네
<Suiz> ftp로 전송하는건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. ftp는 보안에 취약해서 안쓰죠. rsync용 포트를 쓰거나 아님 ssh를 쓰는데, ssh가 편하니까 그걸 많이 써요.
<Suiz> 아 그렇군요.. 지금 서버통용량이 120기가인데.. 완전 새로깔았는 서버에다가 걸면. 시간엄청 걸리겠네...
<Suiz> 요
<Seony> rsync로 etc, var나 usr 같은 운영체제 부분은 싱크하지 마세요 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz> 그렇겠내요
<DarkCircle> 냠
<DarkCircle> 전 사골국물에
<DarkCircle> ... 신라면을 넣고 끓여먹고 있  ...
<DarkCircle> 습니다.
<DarkCircle> 신라면 블랙이네요 'ㅅ'
<Seony> 워킹데드 이번꺼 8화 완전 재밌네요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<ipeter> Seony: 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Seony: 바쁘신가요?
<Seony> 바쁜건 아니지만 일 좀 하고 있어요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 쉬실때 기별 주세요!
<ipeter> 그냥 인생상담...
<ipeter> 푸헐헐
<Seony> 아... 말씀하세요 ㅎㅎ
<mLyuso> seony 안녕하세요
<Seony> mLyuso: 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 보네요~ :)
<mLyuso> 네. 제대하고 바로 회사다니고 있어요.
<Seony> 학교는요?
<mLyuso> 아버지께서 날려드신게 많아 자퇴하고 일했죠.
<mLyuso> 지금도 내년을 다 날려야 간신히 안정권에 들겠다 싶어요.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 회사는 컴퓨터 관련 쪽이구요?
<mLyuso> 애석하게도 그건 내년에 도전해야 할 거 같아요.
<mLyuso> 지금 하는 엔지니어링 일도 썩 좋은 대우를 받지는 못하는 상황이니..
<Seony> 그럼 지금 회사는 무슨 일 해요?
<mLyuso> 중공업회사에요. 거기서 plc 엔지니어링 하고 있어요.
<Seony> 오~ 뭔가 어려운일 하시는군요...
<mLyuso> 어려운일은 아니에요.... 아두이노 다루기보다 쉬운걸요. 관심들이 없어서 아는사람이 적을 뿐......
<Seony> 그렇군요... 저희는 요즘 오픈스택 땜시 골치가 아파서...
<mLyuso> 오픈스택 이야기는 들었는데 뭐하는건지 페키지 구경 해 볼 시간도 없네요.
<Seony> 오픈스택은 일단 실습하는 것부터가 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<mLyuso> 그렇군요....... 도전정신 생기는걸요?
<Seony> 어려운게, 어려워서 어려운게 아니라 하드웨어가 좋아야하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 최소한 랜카드 두 장에, 가상머신 3대 정도는 무난하게 돌릴 수 있는 데탑이 있어야해요
<mLyuso> 개임적으로 연구하던 intergrated SCADA 가 나름 잘나와서 다음 버전으로 Emhanced SCADA 를 생각하는데 거기다 적용해보고 싶어요.
<mLyuso> 음 지금 집서버가 그 성능은 나옵니다.
<Seony> 그런 컴퓨터가 2대 이상 있어야해서요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한 대로도 가능하긴 한데, 좀 까다롭고, 제대로 설치하기가 어려워요.
<mLyuso> ..... 돈모으면 해봐야겠네요......
<mLyuso> 후 회사가 눈앞에 보입니다. 근무가야겠어요.
<Seony> 수고하세요
<mLyuso> 수고하세요...... =)
<autowiz2015> 하이용
<ipeter> dkssudgktpdy?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-08
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 오늘은 다들 컴터 버리신듯
<ahoops_> 일요일이니 만큼 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 아음
<autowiz2015> ipeter님 살아 계실려나...
<ipeter> autowiz2015: 살아있습니다.
<ipeter> autowiz2015: 불쑥
<autowiz2015> 네
<autowiz2015> 잘 살아 계시는지요...
<ipeter> 살아있긴 한데 못죽어서 살아있습니다.
<ipeter> 슬프네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 주말 잘 보내고 계신지요?
<autowiz2015> 아 그래요? 설마 저보고 죽여달라고 부탁하시는건 아니시지요?? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 주말에 또 일하러 나왔습니다. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 으헉
<ipeter> 실례지만 혹시 전공이 이쪽이신가요?
<ipeter> 아, 제말은
<ipeter> 학부때 전공도 이쪽을 밟으셨나요?
<autowiz2015> 컴은 국민학교때 부터 좋아했구요
<autowiz2015> 대학전공은 전자공학 이었지라이.
<ipeter> 오... =.=
<ipeter> 전 미생물공학이었습니다.
<ipeter> =.=
<autowiz2015> 호오... 어쩌다 이쪽으로 오게 되셨군요... ^^
<autowiz2015> IT 도 그 안에서 분야도 많고 포지션도 많이 다르고 그런거 같아요..
<autowiz2015> 작년에는 정말 IT 말고 첨부터 다른걸 시작해 볼까 라는 생각도 했는데 당장 밥먹고 살려다 보니
<autowiz2015> 하던거 계속 하고 있네요. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 결혼은 하셨나요?
<ipeter> 전 아직 미혼입니다.
<autowiz2015> 전 얼굴이 못생겨서 , 결혼 못할듯 싶어요
<ipeter> 단언컨데
<ipeter> 저보다 못생긴 사람 없습니다.
<ipeter> 추남 배틀 뛰어볼까요?
<autowiz2015> 싫어요 그런거 까지하면 비참하잖아요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 주말에 집에 계시는건가요??
<ipeter> 뭐 사실 한판 뜨자고 할까봐 두려웠습니다.
<ipeter> 서울시에서 미관상 보기 않좋다고 철거(?) 명령 강제시행할지도 몰라서요.
<ipeter> 주말에 집에 있으나
<ipeter> 지금은 성당 나가보려구요.
<ipeter> 성탄제 준비 하느라 정신 없습니다.
<ipeter> 나름 초등부 교사입니다.
<ipeter> =.=
<autowiz2015> 네~~ 회사는 언제까지 출근하시나요 . 전에 그 갑회사가 솔루션 자체적으로 운영할거라는 얘기까진 기억나는데 .어떻게 이직하셔야 하는건가요? 아님 본사로 복귀하시는건가요?
<ipeter> 아. 말씀 드렸군요.
<ipeter> 회사는 월요일날 출근하구요.
<ipeter> 솔루션 운영은 두명이 남게 되었습니다.
<ipeter> 저랑 제 사수요.
<autowiz2015> 잘됀거 맞지요?
<ipeter> 그래서 최소 6개월 상주 입니다.
<ipeter> 그런거 같네요.
<ipeter> 한편으로는....좀 안좋기도 하구요.
<ipeter> 뭔가를 많이 배워야하는데
<ipeter> 여기서 하는건 유지 보수라서
<ipeter> 그냥 로그 확인
<ipeter> 그정도가 전부라 많이 노는 편입니다.
<ipeter> 전 이만 성당 가볼께요.
<ipeter> 나중에 또 뵙겠습니다.
<ipeter> 오늘 중으로 또 들어올꺼 같아요.
<ipeter> 수고하세요!
<ahoops_> 뭘먹을것인가!
<ahoops_> 왜 마쉬멜로우는 아무리 먹어도 배가 안부른걸까요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz2015> 마쉬맬로우랑
<autowiz2015> 쿠키랑 같이 먹으면 배부르실거에요
<autowiz2015> 아 나가셨구나...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 써니님 안녕하세요...
<Seony> iOS7으로 업글시킨 아이폰4를 도저히 못참고 오늘 5s 샀습니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 하하핫
<autowiz2015> 4였으면 많이 느려지는거지요?
<Seony> 너무 느려서 정말 인내심에 한계를 느꼈거든요
<autowiz2015> 저도 3gs 쓸때 ios 업글할때 마다 느려져서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 5s는 정말 무쟈게 빠릿하네요
<autowiz2015> 신규앱들이 점점 구버젼 ios 지원안하면 올릴 수 밖에 없는데
<Seony> 전, 지원을 안하는 건 괜찮은데요, 아이폰4는 iOS7을 설치하게끔 하면 안됐었다고 생각해요
<Seony> 너무 대놓고 업글하라는 압박...
<autowiz2015> 상술의 일종인지 정책적 미스인지
<Seony> 뭐 그래서 어쨌든 결국 오늘 32기가짜리 $299 가서 해갖구 왔습니다
<autowiz2015> 밥먹고 왔더니 영화한편은 봐야 배도 꺼지고 일할 수 있을거 같아요 .
<Seony> 요금도 많이 올라서, 두명 가족요금제 쓰는데 월 $130 정도 나오네요
<autowiz2015> 아점을 너무 늦게 많이 먹은듯 ^^
<autowiz2015> 두분 합해서 130불이죠?
<Seony> 네
<autowiz2015> 뭐 잘 쓰면 되는거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 다행히도 직장 할인 같은 게 있어서, 월요금 17% 할인해준다네요
<autowiz2015> 마눌님은 폰 어떤거 쓰세요?
<Seony> 제 와이프도 오늘 똑같은거 했어요. 16기가로요
<autowiz2015> 은근 목돈 나가셨겠는데요
<Seony> 네 폰값으로만 오늘 하루 $500 썼네요...
<Seony> NAS 사야되는데, 살까말까 무쟈게 고민하고 있어요
<Seony> 어떻게보면 NAS 같은거 있어도 그만 없어도 그만인데,...
<autowiz2015> 저도 노트북이랑 메모리랑 살게 많은데 , 여친님이 월동준비해야한다고 이것저것 사셔서
<Seony> 사람이 참 간사한 존재이면서도 반대로, 회사가면 있을거 다 잇으니까 집에서 그런게 굳이 필요한가 하는 생각이 들더라구요...
<autowiz2015> 엄두도 못내고 있네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 전 요즘 컴퓨터 장비 구입하는건 해탈의 경지에 이르르고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘은 뭐든 "필요없어" 에요
<autowiz2015> 한동안 난 괜찮아 하고 살았는데
<Seony> 살 돈은 있는데, 살게 없어서..
<autowiz2015> 이젠 아주 당연하다고 생각하는건지 ... 좀 힘드네요
<autowiz2015> 회사고 집이고 요즘 하드 공간이 부족해서
<autowiz2015> 없으면 없는데로 사는가 싶지만 , 자주자주 지워도 점점 사용량은 차오르고 . 있으면 좋기는 한데
<Seony> 오오... 무슨 자료가 있으시길래 모자라세요?
<autowiz2015> 프로그램 설치파일들 언제 필요할지 몰라서
<autowiz2015> OS 랑 office 계열 프로그램 모아놓은게 한 100기가
<autowiz2015> vmware 테스툐용이 20개 쯤이니 600GB
<Seony> 아... vmware 테스트용이면 그럴만 하네요
<autowiz2015> 영화랑 애니 한 100GB 정도요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전 office야 어차피 킹소프트나 리버 오피스 쓰니까, 그때그때 받으면 되고..
<Seony> OS는, 구입해놓은게 윈7이랑 8뿐이라...
<autowiz2015> 킹소프트 오피스는 제가 처음 들어보는데요
<autowiz2015> 어떤가요?
<Seony> 개인은 무료로 쓸 수 있는 오피스인데요,
<Seony> 현존하는 비MS-Office 중에서 최고의 호환성을 보여주는 오피스에요.
<Seony> 오픈소스는 아니지만, 개인은 무료로 쓸 수 있어서 좋아요.
<Seony> 제 사수 말로는, "도둑질해서 만든" 오피스라더라구요
<autowiz2015> 어째 그런냄세가 좀 나네요
<autowiz2015> 블로그 보니 완전 똑같다는데
<autowiz2015> 그냥 보고 빼낀게 아니라 소스차원에서 보고 배
<Seony> 근데, 일단 일반 유저들의 평가가 좋고, 비난이 별로 없는 걸로 봐서는 괜찮은가봐요
<autowiz2015> 배낀게 아닌가 하는 생각이 바로 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 확실히는 모르겠지만, 오픈소스 신봉자들은 별로 안좋아해요
<Seony> 근데, 개인적으로 쓰기엔 좋아요.  한 번 써보세요
<Seony> 그거 쓰시면 MS오피스 필요없을 정도에요
<autowiz2015> 정말로 코드를 배껏다고 해도 사람들마다 견해는 다를 수 도 있을거라 생각합니다.
<autowiz2015> 그냥 쓰기에 편하기만 하면 됐지 라는 견해도 있을 수 있지요.
<autowiz2015> 킹소프트오피스 윈됴 버젼도 나오면 대박일 거 같은데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 킹소프트는 윈도우랑 리눅스 버전만 있어요
<Seony> 아... 리눅스는 없나...
<Seony> http://www.kingsoftstore.com/download-office
<Seony> 윈도우, 리눅스, 안드로이드 있네요
<autowiz2015> 아 다운로드 링크만 간단히 봤더니
<autowiz2015> 윈됴용은 없는줄 알았어요
<autowiz2015> 영화한편 보고 일해야 겠어요
<autowiz2015> 일해야 겠어요
<Seony> 무슨 영화 보실 거에요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> unbeatable 이라고
<autowiz2015> 홍콩인지 중국인지는 모르겠는데
<autowiz2015> 한국어로는 격전이라고 번역했군요.
<Seony> 아... 들어본거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 아버지 욕심은 많으셔서
<ipeter> 맥미니 가져가시더니
<ipeter> 하도 업데이트를 않해서
<ipeter> 거의 몇달만에 전원 키신듯 하네요.
<ipeter> 썩히기보다는
<ipeter> 그냥 윈도우 깔아들이고 사용케 해드릴려구요
<ipeter> 저도 맥은 전혀 모르는터라
<ipeter> 공부해가며 가르쳐 드릴수는 없고
<ipeter> 참 안타깝네요.
<ipeter> 도대체 왜 욕심은 많으셔서 맥을 윈도우 깔아서 맥OS는 전혀 사용않하고 윈도우 깔아 사용하시는지.
<ipeter> 답답합니다.
<Seony> 아무래도 맥이 불편하신가보죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 에휴..원래 제가 사용하려고 구매했는데
<ipeter> 자기가 사용하겠다고 가져가시더라구요.
<ipeter> 그러고는 사용 못하니,
<ipeter> 먼지가 쌓이도록 부팅한번 안하다가
<ipeter> 오늘 OS 업데이트 하면서 깜짝 놀랐습니다.
<ipeter> 정말 몇달간 부팅한번 않하셨더라구요.
<ipeter> OS update된지 오래인데..
<ipeter> 그냥 윈도우 8 설치해드리고
<ipeter> 윈도우 8으로 사용하라고 해야겠네요.
<ipeter> 맥미니 살돈이면 조립PC 부서지도록 좋은거 맞출 수 있는데..
<ipeter> 에휴..사용하지도 못하시면서 욕심만 부리는 모습 보면 참 안타깝습니다.
<Seony> 다시 가져오세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뺏아오는거 같아서 싫어요.
<ipeter> 그리고 전 데탑용 놋북 좋은거 있다고 했었잖아요..?
<ipeter> 그거 사용하려구요..
<Seony> 뭐, 필요한 사람이 쓰는 거죠...
<Seony> 맥미니는 서버로 쓰기 딱 좋거든요
<Seony> 전력소모량도 그렇고..
<ipeter> 서버는 버려진(?) 놋북 우분투 서버 12.04 설치해서 쓰는 터라..
<ipeter> 근데 말씀하신것처럼
<ipeter> 전력을 많이 먹어요.
<ipeter> 옛날 놋북이라서요.
<ipeter> 2006년에 샀으니..뭐 말 다했죠.
<ipeter> 그래도 그놈 살리겠다고 램 2기가(DDR1) 올려주고
<ipeter> 나름 최선을 다한터라...
<Seony> 데탑이 아니니까 그렇게 많진 않을 거에요
<ipeter> 그럴까요?
<ipeter> 우분투 정들어서 맥으로 가고 싶은 생각이 별로 없습니다.
<ipeter> 단지 가벼운 놋북이 필요하긴 한데요.
<ipeter> 몇일간 여기 들어와서 계속 징징징 대네요.
<ipeter> 노트북 무겁다구요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 몇일간이 아니구나.. 꽤 오래되었군요.
<ipeter> 근데 저도 바람만 든게 뭐냐면
<Seony> 저는 애플에서 좀 벗어나볼까 했더만... 그동안 사놓은 앱이 너무 많아서 안되겠더라구요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 어짜피 회사가면 회사컴 지급받은거 있고,
<ipeter> 집에오면 집컴 있는데 가벼운거 사고 싶다고 그냥 허풍만 들어서..
<ipeter> 참아야겠죠.
<ipeter> 필요해서 사고 싶은거랑 사고 싶어서 사는거랑 잘 구분해야하는데..
<ipeter> 제가 그냥 요새 혼미해지는거 같습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 요즘 말씀하신 그 "필요해서 사는 것"과 "사고싶어서 사는 것"은 구분하기 시작했습니다.
<Seony> 아이패드 새로 나온거나 엑스박스, 플레이스테이션 등은 봐도 그닥 사고싶진 않아요.
<Seony> 사도 필요가 없으니..
<Seony> 근데 NAS는 사고싶어요....  문제는, 가격에 비해서 그다지 큰 도움이 안된다는게 문제거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1982167&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10585&cate4=0
<ipeter> 요놈 사고 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 울트라북들은 유선이나, 듀얼모니터 꼽을때 젠더가 필요한데, 이녀석은 그렇지 않더라구요.
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<ipeter> 맥북에어는 젠더들이 필요해서 거추장스러운데 이녀석은 실측 사이즈로 나와서 악세서리 비용도 안들고 한대네요.
<ipeter> 가격도 90만원대구요.
<ipeter> 근데 4g램 업그레이드를 못한다는게 발목 잡습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 제 의견은 조금 다른게, 악세사리가 필요없으니까 에어를 쓰는거라고 생각해요.
<Seony> 그런게 필요하면 다른걸 사야죠..
<ipeter> 음? 유선랜을 꼽을땐 젠더 필요하고, htmi나 VGA 선 꼽을때 젠더 다 필요해서 비용도 비용이거 너무 번잡하던데요..?
<ipeter> 에어에다 랜이고, 듀얼 모니터를 쓸 생각을 하니까 그런건가요?
<ipeter> 에어는 그냥 에어답게 쓰라는 말씀인가요?
<Seony> 네. 그러니까 제 말은, 유선랜도 꼽아야하고 듀얼모니터도 써야한다면 다른 모델을 골라야한다는 얘기에요..
<Seony> 에어를 디자인하고 만든 사람 생각으로는, 그런걸 치렁치렁 달고 쓸걸 생각하진 않았을 거라고 믿거든요.
<Seony> 애플 제품 쓰면서 받은 영향인지는 모르겠는데, 제 사고방식은, 모든 제품은 판매자가 디자인했던 의도대로 써야 제 성능과 제 기능을 발휘한다고 생각하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 음...그렇군요.
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> 다만, 사람의 욕심이란게 끝이 없다보니, 처음 제품이 기획되어진 것 이상을 쓰려고 해서 문제가 되는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 그러게요. 맥북에어를 듀얼모니터에 업무용으로 사용하려 하다니요.
<autowiz2015> 사람도 처음 계획된 일 이상을 할려고 하니 문제가 생기는 건지도 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz2015> 요즘 몸이 자주 말을 안들어서 큰일입니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> autowiz2015: 무리하시는거 아닌지요?
<ipeter> autowiz2015: 쉬엄쉬엄 하셔요.
<autowiz2015> 확실히 무리를 하고 있긴 합니다만 뭐 어쩔 수 없는거지요. 시간은 한정되어 있으니까요.
<ipeter> 우분투 쓰다보면 짜증나는게, 아이튠즈가 안되네요.
<Seony> 저는 원래, 변호사 의사가 되도록 설계됐는데요, 하드웨어에 결함이 많아서 지금 이렇게 살고있죠 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 엉엉. 역시 지원해주는게 너무 적어요.
<ipeter> 저는 원래 막노동을 하게 하드웨어가 제작되었으나, 의사하겠다고 설쳐대서 인생 망치고 지금 빌빌거리며 살고 있습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 저는 아이튠즈는 없어도 되는데, 아이튠즈에서 구입한 앱이 많아서...
<ipeter> 저두 클래식 음반을 너무 많이 사서..물론 고작 10만원어치 좀 넘게 구매했지만요.
<Seony> 제 취미이자 철칙이, 음악은 씨디를 사서 듣는다 이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는... 대충 계산하면 음반값만 200만원은 되지않나 싶네요
<ipeter> 아, 근데 아이튠즈로 음악 사서 들으니 정말 편하더라구요. 아이패드 있을때도 그렇구요,.
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 음악시장을 써포트 해주시는군요
<Seony> MP3로 사서 모았으면 더 많았을텐데,
<Seony> 씨디로 사다보니까 많이 못사요.
<ipeter> 서원님?
<Seony> 와이프랑 합의본게, 한달에 2장씩 사기로 한거거든요
<ipeter> 우분투에 virtualbox가 좋을까요, vmware로 돌리는게 좋은가요?
<ipeter> 지금 virtualbox로 돌리고 있습니다.
<Seony> 음... 성능은 vmware가 더 좋은 걸로 알고있어요
<Seony> 근데 오픈소스 옹호자들은 버박을 더 좋아해요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ free
<ipeter> 우분투와 뭔가 통하는...덜덜덜
<Seony> vmware player도 free이긴 한데, vmware는 제품이 좀 비싼 회사잖아요
<ipeter> 근데 뭐 언제고 유로로 돌리는건 큰 문제 아닐듯 한데요.
<Seony> 유료로 팔아도 살 사람들은 다 사요.  저처럼요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저도 아버지 맥미니에
<Seony> 지난 주쯤에 VMware Fusion 6 Professional 샀거든요.  50% 할인 받았죠 ㅋ
<ipeter> 페러럴즈 구매할까 했는데,
<ipeter> 돈이...덜덜덜
<ipeter> 근데 그러고보면 정말 윈도우즈도 대단하네요.
<Seony> 아이폰5s는 정말 쾌적하네요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 5도 쓸만해요.
<ipeter> ios7에서요.
<ipeter> 뭐 5s만 하지는 않겠지만요..
<Seony> 저는 4였었는데,
<Seony> 정말 인내심의 한계를 느낄만큼 느렸어요
<ipeter> 저희 어머니는 3gs아직도 쓰세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어머님은 "일반인"이잖아요.  저희는 컴쟁이구요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근데 어머니 또한 답답함을 느끼세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 바꿔 드려야겠어요.
<ipeter> 넥서스5 괜찮지 않을까요?
<Seony> 아이폰이나 안드로이드폰의 차이를 크게 느끼지 않으시면 괜찮을 거 같은데요
<ipeter> 사실 돈이 없습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 원래 아이폰 사드리고 싶지만...
<ipeter> 가슴이 참 아프네요.
<Seony> 가격 비슷하지 않아요?
<ipeter_> 읍
<ipeter_> 튕겼습니다.
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 가격은 2년 약정 기준으로 20만원 정도 넥서스5가 저렴합니다.
<dummy-bot> 움? 넥서스5가 40만원대 모토G가 20만원대...라고 알고 있는디, 20만원대 넥서스5 벤더도 있나봐요?
<ahoops_> 헉 벌써 내일이 월요일이군요.
<ipeter_> ahoops_: 내일이 벌써 월요일입니다.
<ahoops_> 암튼..
<ahoops_> 오늘은 일요일이니깐 한잔할렵니다
<ahoops_> (-_-..)
<ipeter_> dummy-bot: 넥서스5 저렴하게 살 방법 없나요? 할원 30만원정도까지 내려왔습니다.
<ahoops_> 한국꺼 사는게 좋지 않나요?
<ipeter_> dummy-bot: 모토G는 아몰레드여서 구매하지 않기로 했습니다.
<ahoops_> a/s두 있구요..
<ipeter_> ahoops_: 넥서스5 LG에서 나와서 정말 좋은데..ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> ahoops_: 그래도 자꾸 더 저렴하게 구매하고 싶어서 기다리고 있습니다.
<ahoops_> 아 그거 사면 LG에서 a/s받으면 되요?
<ahoops_> 살만할것같은데요..
<ipeter_> ahoops_: 네 그렇게 알고 있습니다.
<ahoops_> 헐.
<ahoops_> 로그보니 서니님 폰업글하셨군요.
<ipeter_> sp
<ipeter_> 네
<ipeter_> 파이브 s라십니다.
<ipeter_> 덜덜덜
<ahoops_> 전 아이폰4인데..
<ipeter_> 전 아이폰 5입니다.
<ipeter_> 5s사고 싶네요.
<ahoops_> 움..
<ahoops_> 폰쓸일이 한달에 한번도 없어서;;
<ahoops_> 그냥 저는 삽니다 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 이야기할일있으면 전부 스카이프로해요;;
<ahoops_> 아니면 인터넷 070;
<Seony> 여기는 아이폰이나 다른 폰이나 가격이 거기서 거기라...
<ahoops_> 오늘은 태풍맞고 전기나가서 냉장고 못돌려서 김치를 신김치 만들기 시작한지 정확히 한달되는날입니다.
<ahoops_> 그래서 삼겹살사왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 혼자 신김치에 삼겹살꿔서 소주한병할라구요 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<ahoops_> Seony: 저번에 질문드렸었자나요.
<ahoops_> 그거 답변주세요.
<ahoops_> 자는척하지말구 언능주세요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 못알아봤어요.  어제는 화장실 갈 시간도 없을만큼 바빴어요
<ahoops_> 쳇.
<dummy-bot> (아무 생각없었는데) 오호... 아몰레드엔 이런 단점이 있었군요 http://seafly314.tistory.com/101
<Seony> 일단은 NginX에서 프록시가 되는걸 알아내긴 했어요
<ahoops_> Seony: 딱찝어서 커멘드하나 딱 내리면 잘되는걸로 알아주세요..
<ahoops_> 중간과정 블라블라 이거 반칙입니다.
<Seony> 그런건 저도 좀 알았으면 좋겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 뭐가 제일 간명하게 처리할수있을려나요.
<ahoops_> 그냥 스크립트 짜는게 제일 간명할려나요..
<Seony> 음... 특정 서버가 죽었을 때 다른 서버로 넘길려면, 그게 스크립트가 아니라 데몬이 되어야할 거 같은데요...
<ahoops_> 간단하게 체크해서 죽었으면 nic만 변경하면 되니..크론등록정도로 안될까요.
<ahoops_> 아 그럴필요도 없군요.
<ahoops_> 그냥 데몬모드로 하나 살짝 짜놓으면 되겠네요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ.  아니면 그냥 watch 명령어로..
<ahoops_> 데몬이라기보다는 백그라운드..정도가 맞을듯;
<ahoops_> 어차피 필요한 라인은 하나라서요.
<ahoops_> LTE가 2개라인인데요..
<ahoops_> 하나는 45mb, 다른 하나는 20mb
<ahoops_> 랜드라인은 그냥..0.6mb -_-
<ahoops_> 45짜리 죽으면 무조건 20짜리로 돌리고 그거도 죽으면 0.6으로 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 가겨은 45짜리가 제일싸요;;
<ahoops_> 45짜리 2.5만원, 20짜리 4만원, 0.6짜리가 4만원 넘어가요.
<ahoops_> 느리면 느릴수록 비싼게 인터넷라인이죠잉~
<DarkCircle> ahoops_, 철수네 아부지 (_ _ ) 너브죽
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops_> 앞으로는 철수를 삽입으로 바꿔야할듯.
<DarkCircle> 아침~점심이 되면 철수! 하고 외치는 그분 ...
<DarkCircle> 제 어머니는 첨에 아이폰을 먼저 써보시고 그 다음에 안드로이드 폰을 쓰시는데
<DarkCircle>  연세드신분들에겐 아이폰보다는 안드로이드가 더 좋은게 글씨를 크게 제대로 키워서 볼 수 있습니다. (...쩝...) 편하긴 아이폰이 편하지만 글씨가 너무 작...
<ahoops_> 저희 어머님도 아이폰쓰시다가 글씨때문에 절대안쓰십니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> DarkCircle: 네네. 글씨 때문에 어머니도 그 말씀 하시더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 삼성은 참 다른건 구리게 만들어도 그런 세심한 부분은 제대로 해놨더군요
<ipeter_> 근데 이번 ios7 아이폰5 화면 보여드리니
<ipeter_> 글씨 또 괜찮다고 하시네요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 아이폰은 아이폰이고 안드로이드는 어른폰 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 전 아이폰4인데 업글해도..
<ahoops_> 어차피 용도가 비상용전화, 문자메시지, 카톡 3개뿐이라서;;
<ahoops_> 요즘은 카톡도 pc에서 되니깐;; 그나마 켜지도 않는군요.
<ahoops_> 게임중독..
<ahoops_> 4대악.
<ahoops_> 저번에 오셨을때는 핸드폰으로 게임만 하셔서 밥도 잘 안해주셔서..
<ahoops_> 이번에는 밥좀 제대로 주셨으면..ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 게임중독 4대악 맞습니다.
<ahoops_> 젝일; 혼자만 또 떠들;;
<ahoops_> 삼겹이나;;
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 삽입!
<ipeter_> 필리핀에 놀러갈께요.
<ipeter_> 헉
<DarkCircle> 냠 ...
<ipeter_> 냠...
<DarkCircle> 저 전화온거 못받아서 컨택중이었는데 ㄱ-
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz2015> 오늘도 사무실 출근 1등 오즈군 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 밑에 직원들 그만두면서 막내가 되버렸다는 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-01
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요?
<jason_kr> hi~ all
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 고생들이 많으십니다. (__)
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> QHD+해상도의 노트북으로 옮겼더니 신세계군요
<samahui> 레티나 첨 접했들 당시 기분이 새롭게 드네요
<samahui> 역시 해상도는 높고 봐야되요
<ahoops> samahui: (__)
<ahoops> QHD 해상도랑 레티나랑 어떤게 더 좋아요?
<samahui> 레티나보다 높으니 이게 좋게 느껴지죠
<ahoops> 헉..이제 레티나는 쓰레기되는건가요.
<samahui> 그래도 레티나 나름 좋은거라 쓰레기는 안되겠죠
<PotatoGim> 오... 어떤 녀석을 쓰시기에 QHD를...
<ahoops> 흑 레티나쓰는 저는 이미루저군요 ㅠ
<jason_kr> 그대가 루져'면 나는 미생'이오~ ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 이번에 새로나온 aorus x3 plus라는 놈을 질렀습니다
<samahui> 13.9인치(대충 14인치)에 QHD+면서 가볍기에 그냥 그대로 질러버렸죠
<samahui> 다만 아쉬운건 내부공간이 좁아서 기존 하드는 그대로 못쓰고 mSSD두개 들어가서 500기가군요
<samahui> 하드만 일반하드 하나 들어갈 자리만 있었어도하는 아쉬움이 있군요
<samahui> 전 잠시 외근이 있어서 댕겨올께요
<samahui> 수고들하세요
<PotatoGim> 네~ 수고하세요~
<PotatoGim> 캬... 14인치대에 QHD라니...
<samahui_TP> 리하이~
<samahui_TP> 다른사람 대신 보내기 신공으로 날씨꾸릿한날의 외근은 피했네요
<samahui_TP> 에휴
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 와.. 말씀하신거 스펙보니까 장난이 아니네요;
<samahui_TP> 스팩은 정말 좋은데 아직은 좀 모자라보여요
<samahui_TP> 터치스크린이나 아까 말씀드린 업글가능성 등은 좀 아쉽네요
<samahui_TP> 가지고 놀다 팔아버리고 HP의 14인치 envy 14 TSSE 모델로 갈까 생각중입니다
<samahui_TP> 둘다 결제하고 이놈이 먼저 왔는데 이거 그냥 반품하고
<samahui_TP> 엔비로 갈까 싶어요
<samahui_TP> 사양은 좀 딸려도 터치 스크린에 일반하드 들어가는 공간도있고해서 왠지 더 끌리네요
<samahui_TP> 아니면 두개다 쓰는거죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 그리고 마눌님에게 폭행을 당했습니다~라는 결말이...
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ 지름신의 후폭풍...
<bluedusk> 일하기 싫네요
<bluedusk> 아무래도 내 적성에 맞는 일은
<bluedusk> 백수인..듯한??
<PotatoGim> 만인의 적성에 부합하는...ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> bluedusk: 시간 있으면 여기...
<jason_kr> http://www.oss.kr/oss_outevent/602418
<bluedusk> jason_kr, 네?
<bluedusk> 그닥 관심잇는 세션이 없네요
<bluedusk> 걍 잘나가시는분들 나와서 떠드는 시간인듯
<jason_kr> 아~ 그래요? ㅎ 그럼 꽝!
<bluedusk> 저기 협회도 맘에 안드는게 수신거부를 하고 싶어도
<bluedusk> 링크를 안걸어놓고 수신거부하라고 안내가 오는..ㅡㅡ
<jason_kr> 아~ 아~ 그래요? ㅋㅋㅋ 참 거쉭이 하네요
<bluedusk> http://www.oss.kr/oss_outevent/603610
<bluedusk> 이런것도 하네요 ..-_-
<jason_kr> 컹~ 내일이네? 내일 저기서 발표해요? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 아~ 연말에 왠 행사가 이케 많이 쏟아져 나오는지...원~
<jason_kr> (나랑은 상관은 없지만) 겹치는 날짜가 없도록 배려들 많이 하는 것 같아요. ㅎ
<bluedusk> jason_kr, 저랑 상관없는데요
<bluedusk> 방금전에 링크 걸어주신데 보고 알았어요
<bluedusk> 저 회사 잘나가나 보네요 코엑스 빌려서 저런것도 하고
<bluedusk> 부럽네
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 남 얘기 하듯? ㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 조만간 짤릴지도..=_=)?
<jason_kr> 늘 재밌어요~ blue dusk
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> drake_kr,
<bluedusk> drake_kr, ping
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<jason_kr> hi~ 0930분이요? 10:30분이요?  ^^
<pchero_work> 09:30 이요 ㅎ
<jason_kr> 귿 모닝~입니다.
<bluedusk> jason_kr, 저 아시는분이 페이스북에서 구인글을 올리셨네요
<jason_kr> 나, 이력서 내라 고요? ㅎㅎㅎ ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 웹개발자
<bluedusk> ms 어플 개발자
<bluedusk> 서버 개발자인데요
<jason_kr> so ?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> ipeter, 안녕하세요 (__)
<jason_kr> 어서오세요~ 말씀의 취지를...
<jason_kr> 구직/인자를 도와 주라는 건지~ 함 읽어 보라는 건지~ 추천해 달라는 건지.......ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<ahoops> 3200 x 1800 ㄷㄷ ㅠ
<pchero_work> ?
<ahoops> 싸마님의 모든 장비가 저주임 ㅠ
<ahoops> 퇴근!
<jason_kr> 아~ blue dusk 나도...그 아는 분? 구인글 발견, 보는 중. ㅎ
<drake_kr> bluedusk: pong
<PotatoGim^Home> 즐건 아침입니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 좋은 하루 되세요~
<autowiz_> aorus 탐나는군요
<jason_kr> ? hi~ good morning~
<autowiz_> 아이고 늦게 주무시고 일찍일어나시고  .. 혹시 동명이인이라도 계신건가요?
<jason_kr> ㅎ하하, 왕 별 말씀. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 늙으믄 잠이 없다는 .......머라나? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 어떤 날은 3시간씩만 자도 충분한데, 보름에 한번씩은 18시간씩 자 줘야 한답니다.
<jason_kr> 레노버 3 yoga 도 좋아 보이더라고요
<autowiz_> 심장에 무리가 가지는 않을까 걱정됩니다.
<jason_kr> 하하하 전혀~ 새끼발가락은 어때요? 덧나지 않았오?
<autowiz_> 다행히 약도 안발랐는데 잘 아물고 있는거 같아요
<jason_kr> 별 일이지만, 다행이요. ㅎ
<autowiz_> 움트랑 저번주에 볼려다가 서로 시간이 안맞아서 미뤘었는데. 아아 저녁 한번 먹기 힘드네요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그게~ 걍 말 나온날 만나야 해요. 번개 ! ㅎ
<autowiz_> http://event.rockplace.co.kr/2014/ 여기 정말 가고 싶은데 도저히 시간이 안될거 같아요
<jason_kr> 링크는 안열어 봤는데, 오늘 코엑스에서 하는 거요?
<autowiz_> 네
<jason_kr> 예~ ㅋ
<ipeter> 출근합니다.
<ipeter> 있다가 뵈어요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 점심식사 맛있게 했어요? seony!!
<Work^Seony> 아는 동생이랑 근처 식당 가서 스떼끼 칼질 하고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 얐으~ = "옜"써~ 참 잘 했어요. ㅎㅎㅎ 고기랑 셀러드 만? 혹 쌀/빵은 요?
<Work^Seony> 보통은 쌀밥이랑 같이 먹는 편이에요
<Work^Seony> 고급 레스토랑이 아니고서는, 하와이에서만큼은 스테이크 시키면 밥 두덩이랑 같이 나오거든요
<jason_kr> 오~ 식당에서 같이 제공해요? 아니면 추가 요청해야...........오~ 예!!!
<jason_kr> 난, 탄수화물 중독인지...요즘은 쌀/빵이 무척 당겨요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 걍 음식중독 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐든 마구마구 입에 쑤셔넣습니다
<jason_kr> 탄수화물 중독을...정확한 용어로 머라고 하던데..잊었으.
<jason_kr> 하하하~ 말씀도 재밌네~
<Work^Seony> 그래도 요즘은 1일1식을 딱 2일 정도만 하고있어요
<Work^Seony> 운동은 4일에 1회 정도...
<Work^Seony> 그 정도만 해도 체중은 유지 되더라구요
<jason_kr> 예에~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-02
<ipeter> 모니터 하나 구하고 있는데..
<ipeter> 좋은놈이  눈에 들어오네요.
<ipeter> 근데 비싸요.
<jason_kr> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ 드레이크가 들으면 발끈할 말씀을 하시~ ㅋㅋㅋ "세상에 싸고 좋은 건 없다 (버럭)"
<ipeter> 드레이크님?!
<ipeter> 나오세요!!! 나오세요!!! 나오세요!!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 써니님 그때 모니터 구매하셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 모니터요?
<ipeter> 예.
<Work^Seony> 지금도 집에 넘치는게 디스플레이인데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저 하나마 ㄴ주시면 안되요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 드릴 수 있으면 드렸으면 좋겠네요
<Work^Seony> 24인치 안쓰는 모니터 하나 있거든요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 24인치 필요한데...
<bluedusk> 음
<ipeter> Dell 커브드 모니터 34ㅇ린치인가
<Work^Seony> 근데 24인치 모니터는 싸지않아요?
<ipeter> 인치
<ipeter> 그거 사고 싶어요.
<ipeter> 엘지꺼는 150만원이네요.
<ipeter> 24인치는 30만원이면 사는데
<ipeter> 굳이 디스플레이에 많은돈을 붓고싶지 않네요.
<ipeter> 레티나급 아니면요..
<bluedusk> 오큘러스 리프트 쓰고 코딩 ㄲㄲ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<samahui_> 점심 마산게 배불리들 드세요
<samahui_> 맛나게
<alalgogo> 안녕하세요. 문제가 생겼는데 도저히 모르겠어서 와봤습니다..  디스플레이 옵션에서 듀얼모니터 설정된걸 한개의 모니터만 쓰도록 설정하고 재부팅하거나 재로그인하면 그 설정이 자꾸 풀려버립니다. 어떻게 해야하나요 ㅠ (우분투 그놈 14.04)
<jason_kr> 명령을 GUI 에서 줬어요?
<jason_kr> 설정을 GUI 에서 했어요?
<alalgogo> 네?
<alalgogo> 네네
<alalgogo> 그 디스플레이 옵션에서했어요
<jason_kr> 혹시 CLI 에서도 해보면...어떨까요?
<alalgogo> 제가 하드웨어 게시판에도 글 올렸는데 거기에 이미지도있어요
<jason_kr> 아~ 본 듯한데...내 환경이랑 달라서 답을 못했죠.
<alalgogo> 아 그렇구나..ㅠ
<jason_kr> 다시..
<alalgogo> 이게 도저히 어떻게 검색을해야할지도 모르겠고 방법을 모르겠어서
<alalgogo> 방금 동영상도 올렸어요 http://youtu.be/e7Erm-rCNzA  이거한번 봐주시면 감사..
<jason_kr> 아 내가 봤던 사진/글은 아니네요.
<bluedusk> 할로?
<jason_kr> blue dusk: hi~
<alalgogo> 아 그렇군요
<jason_kr> 예, 유튭 봤어요. 좀 기다려 보세요~ 다른 분이 먼저 답할 수도 있고/없고...저도 알아 보는 중
<alalgogo> 네. .감사합니다 우분투 그놈을 쓰고싶어서 이 문제 때문에 몇번을 재설치 했는데 넘 힘드네요
<jason_kr> 프로그램 많이 설치헸어요?
<alalgogo> 아뇨 많이는 안했어요
<alalgogo> 그냥 운영체제를 처음 설치하고 나서부터 저런 현상이 나타나요
<jason_kr> 디스플레이 메니져에서 설정하기 전후 각 1번씩 따로 따로 터미널에서 sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf 를 열어서 어찌 변화하는지 검토해 보죠.
<alalgogo> 자꾸 왜 듀얼모니터로 인식을 하는건지 모르겠어요. 리눅스민트 xfce 설치했을땐 이런현상이없었거든요
<alalgogo> 아 네 그 파일을 지금 열어볼게요
<jason_kr> 이해될 때까지는  터미널에서 sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf 를 수동으로 편집하지는 마세요.
<alalgogo> 네 알겠습니다
<alalgogo> 엇.. 암것도 없는데요
<alalgogo> 저 경로로 가보니까 xorg.conf 란 파일이 없어요
<jason_kr> 예.
<bluedusk> jason_kr, 저녁은요?
<bluedusk> 식사 안하셨으면
<jason_kr> 했고요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 안타깝군요..ㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 터미널에서 ps -e |grep dm 명령줘 보세요. 답이 몇 줄 나오는지...
<alalgogo> 네 잠시만요
<alalgogo> 세줄 나와요
<jason_kr> ㅐㅏ
<jason_kr> ok
<alalgogo>  1079 ?        00:00:00 gdm 13073 ?        00:00:00 gdm-simple-slav 13361 ?        00:00:00 gdm-session-wor
<jason_kr> 예. 통과
<jason_kr> 알겠고요
<monos> http://sketchpan.com/swf/DrawPlayer.swf?uid=monos78&p_id=&p_dir=&skin_name=&skin_layer=0&skin_layer_img=&item_no=554404&dir=1417514704915&playable=&pan_type=&pan_img=&
<monos> 이렇게 연결하면 허브 없이 네트워크 바로 연결할수 있죠?
<jason_kr> alalgogo: 수고 스럽지만...다시해 보세요. (아래)
<alalgogo> 네?
<alalgogo> 어떤걸 다시..?
<jason_kr> 디스플레이 메니져에서 설정하기 전후 각 1번씩 따로 따로 터미널에서 sudo gedit /etc/init/gdm.conf 를 열어서 어찌 변화하는지 검토해 보죠.
<alalgogo> 네 듀얼로 설정하기 전 후로요?
<jason_kr> dP
<jason_kr> 예
<alalgogo> gdm.conf 를 열어보니까 내용이 많은데
<alalgogo> 이 내용을 복사해서 알려드릴까요
<jason_kr> 복사 후 붙여넣기는...
<alalgogo> 제가 게시판에 올려볼게요 잠시만요
<jason_kr> paste.ubuntu.com 또는 pastebin.com 또는 justpaste.it 사이트를 이용해 주세요 ^^ (내용이 길쟎아요)
<alalgogo> http://justpaste.it/i90f   여기요
<jason_kr> 혹시 이 글 읽어 봤어요? http://logon.tistory.com/14
<alalgogo> 아뇨 한번 읽어볼까요
<alalgogo> 봤는데 제가 초보라.. 무슨말인지 모르겠네요 ㅜ
<jason_kr> GUI Display Manger 에서 변경하기 전/후의 Gnome Display Manager의 설정파일에 변화가 없네요. 그놈'이 문제같은데요. 그러므로
<alalgogo> 아 그렇군요
<jason_kr> 비됴 카드는 뭐요? ㅎ
<alalgogo> radeon hd 5770 이에요
<jason_kr> 몇 가지 장황한 작업이 필요할 거 같고요, 저도 처음엔 무척 고생했던 생각이 나네요.
<alalgogo> 아 그렇군요
<jason_kr> 대소문자 주의 하시고 터미널에서 다음과 같은 작업을 하세요. 복사 후 붙여넣기도 좋습니다.
<alalgogo> 장황한 작업이어도 괜찮아요 해결할수만있다면 ㅠㅠㅠ
<alalgogo> 네 알겠습니다
<jason_kr> sudo X -configure
<jason_kr> sudo cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf                   후 리부팅
<alalgogo> 두번째에서 cp: cannot stat ‘/root/xorg.conf.new’: No such file or directory 라는 메세지가 출력됐어요
<jason_kr> sudo cp ~./xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alalgogo> cp: cannot stat ‘~./xorg.conf.new’: No such file or directory   라고 나와요
<jason_kr> 앗 미안합니다.
<jason_kr> sudo cp ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alalgogo> cp: cannot stat ‘/home/king/xorg.conf.new’: No such file or directory  라고나와요
<jason_kr> w8
<alalgogo> 아참
<alalgogo> 첫번째 명령 실행 후 나온내용인데 한번봐보세요
<alalgogo> http://justpaste.it/i90v
<alalgogo> sudo X -configure 하고 나서 나온내용이에요
<jason_kr> 예, 그럼 리부팅하면서 복구 모드에서 해야겠네요. 내 실수고요. 잠시만요
<alalgogo> 아 그렇군요 네
<bluedusk> 오오오오오오오옼
<jason_kr> why? blue dusk
<bluedusk> jason_kr, 걍 퇴근하고 싶어서요
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<jason_kr> alalgogo: 내가 메시지 보냈는데...창 잘 살펴봐 주세요.
<alalgogo> 아아
<alalgogo> 이걸 첨해봐서
<jason_kr> blue dusk: 퇴근하면 추워요. 걍 삼실에 있어요
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 라즈베리 파이 LCD랑 케이스가 와서 좋아했는데, 케이스 조립시작 2분만에 부숴먹음.. -_-;;
<jason_kr> 재주도 특별하셔요~
<jason_kr> 당췌 어떤 수로...
<jason_kr> 케이스만?요
<pchero_work> 딱딱 끼우고, 어? 하니까 뽀각. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 한쪽 이음새 아귀맞는 곳이 부셔졌어요. -_-;;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 그쯤이야~
<PotatoGim> 혹시 저처럼 마이너스의 손의 자질이...
<pchero_work> 만지면 다 부셔져요.. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ipeter autowiz_home
<ipeter> 언제 오신거예요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아, 제 키보드 마제2 닌자 텐키리스, FC600R둘다 엔터랑 백스페이스 길쭉한 스타일이예요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 제것도 대부분..
<ipeter> 예전에는 엔터키가 저렇게 생긴거 좋아했는데,(엔터칠때 퍽퍽퍽쳐서 사이즈가 큰게 좋았는데)
<ipeter> 이젠 적응되서 길쭉한 놈도 쓸만하네요.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 | 요놈때문에 긴거 써야돼요
<ipeter> 근데 키캡 좋아보이네요.
<ipeter> 비싼건가요?
<drake_kr> 키캡은 검은색이랑 빨간색이 믹스인데
<ipeter> drake_kr: 모니터 추천해주세요.
<drake_kr> 와사비망고요
<ipeter> 추천해주셔도 Dell u2412m 구매할꺼 같지만요.
<drake_kr> 키캡 자체가 비싼건 아님다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 음...와사비망고.
<ipeter> 재미있는 이름이네요.
<drake_kr> 2560x1440 나오는놈중에 싼편에 속하죠
<ipeter> 해상도 후덜덜하네요.
<drake_kr> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=573612805&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&pos_shop_cd=SH&keyword_order=%A2%AF%26%23891%3Bc%A8%ACn%A2%ACA%A1%C6i&keyword_seqno=6188083694&search_keyword=%A2%AF%26%23891%3Bc%A8%ACn%A2%ACA%A1%C6i
<ipeter> 34UM65 이놈은 어떤가요?
<drake_kr> 개비싸네요
<ipeter> 네. 개비싸요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그냥 중고로 델 u2412m  구매하는게 나을것같아요.
<drake_kr> 어떤 모니터가 필요하신거임요?
<drake_kr> ipeter: 경쟁자 등장
<jason_kr> i peter 키보드 큰 거 팔았어요?
<jason_kr> 넓은 거...요
<ipeter> 키보드 FC600R 적축/ 마제2 닌자 두개 있어요. 기계식이요. 그거 두개 쓰는데요.
<ipeter> drake_kr: 모니터는 그냥 하나 더 필요해서요. 놋북 모니터 못쓰겠어요.
<ipeter> 그냥 놋북 모니터 끄고, 일반 모니터 두개 달아쓰게요.
<drake_kr> 노트북 단자는 vga? hdmi?
<ipeter> 제 모니터가 2412m 하나 쓰고 있어요.
<jason_kr> i peter 키보드 큰 거 ....좌:우 사이가 분리된 거요.
<ipeter> 거기에 (놋북)hdmi ㅡ> dvi(모니터) 쓰고 있어요.
<ipeter> 2412는 hdmi단자가 없어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> i peter 키보드 큰 거 ....좌:우 사이가 분리된 팔았어요?
<drake_kr> 음, 그럼 해상도 높은거 못쓸수도 있겠네요..
<drake_kr> 빨간 키캡은 부산애 주고 피터님께는 흰색 키캡을..
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 키캡 하나만 가지고 있지 않으셨어요?
<ipeter> 사진 잘못봤나?
<ipeter> 헙, 아래 하나 더 있네요?
<ipeter> =_=
<drake_kr> 아래 있는 흰색은 alternative 키보드고
<drake_kr> 흰색 키캡이 또 있어요 ~_~
<ipeter> 키캡도 비싸던데요.
<ipeter> 헐 아래녀석은 키보드군요.
<ipeter> 근데 흰색키캡 정말 예쁘네요.
<jason_kr> ipeter 키보드 큰 거 ....좌:우 사이가 분리된 있었죠?
<ipeter> sp
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 그때 보여주신거 기억납니다.
<ipeter> 기계식이면서
<ipeter> 제가 무섭다고 말한거요.
<jason_kr> 팔았어요?
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 그건 저 없는데요.
<jason_kr> 아~ 보여주기만 한거군요?
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 전 보여드린적 없는데요.
<ipeter> 여기서 저도 보기만 했습니다.
<ipeter> 다른분과 헷갈리신거 같은데요.
<jason_kr> 아~ 그랬군요. 아마 다른 이와 헛갈린 거 같아요. 예
<jason_kr> 알았습니다. ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-03
<razGon_MINILA> Work^Seony, 알로하
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 뵙습니다'
<razGon_MINILA> 항상 들어오는데 말하기가 힘드네요.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 바쁘신가봐요
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘 한국은 눈이 와서 환자가 없어 한가합니다.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 하긴 눈이 오면 더 따뜻한거군요
<razGon_MINILA> 꼭그런건 아니고요.
<razGon_MINILA> 눈이 오면 환자분들이 낙상 생각해서 잘안나와요.
<razGon_MINILA> 게다가 광주는 눈조금 오면 바로 안돌아 다니세요.
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 저도 광주에서 살고 싶네요...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> dkssudgktpdy?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 광주가 따뜻하긴 하죠
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 알로하
<razGon_MINILA> 하지만 하와이가 갑
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: ㅎ알로하 알로하 알로하~
<razGon_MINILA> 따뜻햇으면 합니다. ㅎ
<samahui> 눈이 많이 왔었네요
<samahui> 지금 또 내리는군요. 운전하시는 분들은 대중교통을 이용해서 고통받으세요~?! ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 간만에 운전안하고 출근하려니 넘 힘들더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 솔직히 차없이 다닐때는 그게 훨 편하다 느꼈는데 요즘 계속 타고 다니다 갑자기 안타니 뭔가 힘들어요
<Work^Seony> 저는 버스가 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 운전하면 스트레스 받습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 버스나 기차가 더 좋아요
<samahui> 운전하면 스트레스도 받고 거기다 서울은 주차때문에 더욱더 스트레스 받아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇겠네요
<samahui> 지금은 아파트 살아서 괜찮은데 그전에 그냥 주택에 살때는 주차하느라 차를 거진 1키로 떨어진 주차장에 주차하고 걸어다니다가 이럴꺼면 그냥 걷고 버스타자 해서 버스타고 다녔죠. 그게 덜 걷거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 단, 버스에서 못앉으면 훨씬~ 많이 걷는 느낌으로 서서가죠 ^^;
<Work^Seony> 근데 대중교통으로 1시간씩 걸려서 가야하고 그러면 진짜 힘들긴 해요
<samahui> 그렇쵸
<samahui> 서울은 다른건 몰라도 버스노선은 정말 잘되있어요
<samahui> 그래서 덜 걷죠
<Work^Seony> 맞아요
<samahui> 버스 지하철은 잘되있으니 몇년간 그것만 타고 다녔다가 길을 잊죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 남은 하루도 즐겁게 보내세요
<samahui> 저녁 맛나게 드시고요
<samahui> 전 약속이 있어서 먼저 나가볼께요. 다들 점심 맛나게 드세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~
<samahui_TP> 정말 차없이 다니려니 너무너무 춥네요 에휴
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> bbb
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저도 오늘 지하철 타고 출근했어요.
<samahui_TP> 퇴근하기 겁나네요
<Seony> 요즘은 기온이 몇도에요?
<PotatoGim> 서울은 영하권 진입했고...
<PotatoGim> 나머지는 10도 밑?
<Seony> 흐~ 그렇군요
<Seony> 저번에 시애틀 출장 갔었을 때, 영상 2도의 기온에 너무 행복해했습니다
<Seony> 그런 온도에서 숨쉬어보는게 한 8년만이거든요
<bluedusk> 아 또 한영키로 입력 전환 안먹히네..ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 대체 계신 곳이 얼마나 춥기에... ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 반대죠, 덥기에..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아... 더워서;;
<jason_kr> 금감자님은 얼마나 춥기에 ... 이성이 오락가락하시는..ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저는 사실.. 그렇게 추운지 잘 모르겠어요...
<PotatoGim> 고향이 강원도라... 눈만 안오면...
<jason_kr> 오~ 부루조아~
<PotatoGim> 따뜻하게 지낸다기보다 추운거에 둔감한거죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 결과적으로 눈만 안오면 다 좋은 날씨...
<ipeter> 역시 전 저렴한가요?
<pchero_work> ?
<samahui_tpc> 퇴근들 잘하세요
<PotatoGim> 네~ 모두 눈길 조심하세요~
<jason_kr> GoooooooooD moning? seony
<Work^Seony> 아침부터 일이 터져서 good은 아니네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아하~, 예, 쩝
<jason_kr> 8:30쯤 인사할까~하다가...특별한 볼 일도 아니어서 천천히 했는데...아침부터 바빴군요.
<Work^Seony> "정확한" 청년이 들어왔군 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ? 무슨...말씸?
<Work^Seony> igxactly = exactly
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 난, join/part/quit 를 안보이게 감춰놔서 몰랐어요. 저, 정확한 청년이 사용하는 irc cloud 는 유료가 아닌 경우 2시간이면 접속을 끊ㄴ느다죠?
<Work^Seony> 헐 뭐 그런게 있었군요
<Work^Seony> irc도 돈 주고 써야하는 시대가 왔따니...
<jason_kr> 예,시간 제한만 없다면 좋긴 한가봐요.
<jason_kr> 뭘요~ 무료 ircd 도 넘치는데...저 클라우드는 웹/gui 기반일꺼예요. 어떤 이들에겐 그림의 떡. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 바쁜 일은 마쳤어요?
<Work^Seony> 아직 진행 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 으~
<razGon_MINILA> 알로하!!
<razGon_MINILA> 좋은 아침입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 사마휘님도 오늘 좋아할듯
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 사마휘님.
<razGon_MINILA> 내년에 가을에 대전 오실겁니다. 꼭.ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-04
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_TP> 가을 아니라도 대전은 자주가요 ㅎㅎ;; 고향인걸요 ㅋ
<ipeter_> 대전.
<ipeter_> 좋아요.
<ipeter_> 저 ㄱ누대 거기 나와서요
<ipeter_> 군대.
<ipeter_> 조용하고
<ipeter_> 깨끗하고
<ipeter_> 카이스트
<ipeter_> 충남대
<ipeter_> 아직도 기억에 남아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 아니라.
<razGon_MINILA> 하긴. 사마휘님은 야구팬 아니실듯.
<razGon_MINILA> 성직자로 가는 길....
<razGon_MINILA> 한화팬.ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 한화팬 맞아요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 원래는 두산이였는데 아내에게 잡혀서 한화로 옮겼죠
<samahui_TP> ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 이번에 김성근감독에 팍팍밀어주는 프론트의 지원에 힘입어... 류뚱판돈으로 FA투수만 3명 영입... 조만간 가을야구 보러 가긴 할거 같아요 ㅎ ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 개인적인 희망이라면 가을야구 서울에서 두산과 한화가 하는거죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 야구 좋아하시는군요...
<samahui_TP> 야구 좋아라합니다
<samahui_TP> 야구 보는거 좋아하고 농구 하는거 좋아하고 축구보면서 욕하는것도 좋아합니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어제 간만에 셀피 한장 찍어서 페북 올리니까 다들 반응이... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴 뚱땡이에서 날씬이 됐으니 그럴만도 하죠 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 다이어트 성공적이시군요
<samahui_TP> 전 한달단위로 날씬해졌다. 다시 쪘다. 다시 날씬 이런식으로 반복되요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 아기 태어나니까 꾸준히 운동할 시간이 확실히 부족하네요
<Work^Seony> 아기 보시는 것으로 다요뜨를!
<samahui_TP> 아기보는건 다이어트가 될지 몰라도... 보고나면 진빠져서 뭔가 입에 물게되요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> join #perl-kr
<bluedusk> hello?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 터미네이터에서 각 창별 사이즈를 저장하는 방법 없을까요?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 그건 잘 모르겠네요.. 그냥 필요할때만 창나누고 쓰다가
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 매번 상황마다 그룹이 달라져서요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 나눈창을 최대화 시켜서 보는 ctrl+ shift +x 만 주로 써서요..;
<bluedusk> 하모니카 릴리즈 됬다고 해서 기념으로
<bluedusk> 민트 17 깔아봤는데 좋긴 하네요
<samahui_TP> 민트 데비안버젼을 써볼까 싶은데
<samahui_TP> 귀차니즘이 ... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 오늘도 벌써 반절이 지나갔군요
<samahui_TP> 점심들 맛나게 드세요~
<PotatoGim> 으어어
<samahui_> ?
<bluedusk> ?
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ 시스템 새로 설치한답시고 IODD라는 외장하드로 CD이미지 부팅시켜 설치하다가 IODD하드에 설치해버려서 그간 모아놓은  ISO이미지와 자료 및 프로그램 다 날렸네요. 에휴~ ㅜㅜ
<jason_kr> 우찌 그런 실수를....으~
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 그간 모아놓은 각종 프로그램들 소스들 게임들 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 다 사라졌어요
<samahui_> 우분투 설치 해놓고 파티션 확인도 안하고 기존하드 밀고 설치를 했더니 이 멍충이가 시스템하드 놔두고 자기 하드에 깔았네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 아놔~ 설치할때는 CD모드만 쓰는건데 괜시리 듀얼로 하드모드도 활성화 시켜놨다가 피봤네요
<samahui_> 에휴
<samahui_> 속쓰려서 퇴근해버려야겠네요 ㅋ
<samahui_> 수고하시고 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~
<drake_kr> 으...
<jason_kr> 오늘 일진이 않좋은 날인가봐요. 다 들 "으~" 해요.
<drake_kr> 충격
<drake_kr> c와 c++은 java와 javascript만큼 다른거였네요..
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 이론적으로 글타고 배웠어요.
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> c와 c++은 점심과 저녁 만큼 다른거 아니였나요??
<drake_kr> 사람마다 똑같다고 생각하는 사람도 있겠네요
<drake_kr> 아바타는 장식일 뿐입니다 - 던파 유저
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 귿 모닝!! 서니
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 오늘은 뭐 큰 일 없기를 바랍니다. ^^
<Work^Seony> 어제 대강 해결됐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 어제 아얄씨 로그 잠깐 봤는지 몰라도, 입장하는 사람들마다 "으~, 억~" ㅋㅋㅋ 그랬었어요.
<jason_kr> 예~
<jason_kr> 다행!
<Work^Seony> 중앙전산실 LDAP 서버 인증이 안되는 문제가 있어서 하루종일 씨름했는데,
<Work^Seony> 결론은, 우리 문제는 아니다 였어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걔네들 문제였죠
<jason_kr> 아~ HW/SW ?
<jason_kr> 아~ 유불?
<Work^Seony> 소프트웨어 문제죠
<Work^Seony> SSL 관련한 POODLE 문제 때문에,
<jason_kr> 아~ 유저 문제가 아녓군요. 예
<Work^Seony> 지원하는 TLS 프로토콜 숫자를 줄였거든요...
<Work^Seony> 정부기관이다보니, SSL / TLS는 필수에요
<jason_kr> 아~ 그럴땐 참..SSL/TLS 저도 골치아프던데..필수겠죠.
<Work^Seony> 웹사이트도 https 아니면 아예 안돌려요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 비슷한 문제있어서 오즈께 물었더니만, 오즈도 골치아파하고...암튼 저는 해결봤지만. 아~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-05
<razGon_MINILA> 굳모닝.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 왜이리 일하기 싫은지 모르겠네요
<jason_kr> 추워서? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 여기 날씨가 일하기 싫을만큼 추울리는 없죠
<jason_kr> 본토 다녀 온 후 부터요?
<jason_kr> 아님 그 전?
<Work^Seony> 전후 전부요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 쪼는 사람이 없어서 그런가봐요
<jason_kr> 아! 아~
<autowiz> 재순님이 좀 쪼아 주셔야 겠습니다.
<jason_kr> 헐~ 내가 쪼이겠우~ ㅋ
<jason_kr> 참 언제 한국와요?
<Work^Seony> 아직 모르겠어요
<jason_kr> 예~
<Work^Seony> 원래는 내년 5월에 가기로 했는데, 갑작스럽게 와이프가 다음주에 잠시 한국에 가야하거든요...
<autowiz> 오시면 제가 맛있는거 사드릴께요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저보고 혼자 5월에 갔다오라고는 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 가야할지 말아야할지 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 한 번 나가는데 돈이 많이 들거든요...
<Work^Seony> 비상금 챙겨둔게 300만원 정도 있긴 하지만...
<Work^Seony> 애플스토어 기프트카드 $200짜리가 있는데 살만한 물건이 없네요..
<jason_kr> 예 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 혹시, http://ryueyes11.tistory.com/1885
<Work^Seony> 이거 무슨 색으로 보이세요?
<jason_kr> gray
<jason_kr> 에구~ 무슨...사람마다 다르게 보인다고요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프는 황토색이라고...
<jason_kr> 나도 믿을 수 없네요.
<jason_kr> 우~
<jason_kr> ㄷㄷㄷ 우~
<jason_kr> 써니는 요?
<Work^Seony> 진한 회색요
<jason_kr> 움직이는 빨간색도 있다니....
<bluedusk> 진한 색이요
<bluedusk> 회색.;
<jason_kr> 내 아는 분들은 전부 완전 normal 한 분들일꺼요. <-- 헐 쓰고 보니 내 글이 우숩네요. 그럼 황토색은 abNORMAL ?
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 전 중립적인 성향인가요?
<jason_kr> 예, 나도.
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프 놀릴거리 하나 생겼네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 첨엔 황토색으로 보였따가 나중에 회색으로 보인다길래, "됐어 넌 이미 찍혔어"
<Work^Seony> ㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 좋군요
<Work^Seony> 엔비디아에서 나오는 쉴드 태블릿이 좋은가봐요?
<jason_kr> 혹 링크 있어요?
<Work^Seony> 잠시만요
<Work^Seony> http://shield.nvidia.co.kr/
<Work^Seony> http://shield.nvidia.co.kr/gaming-tablet/
<Work^Seony> 음... 평범한 태블릿은 아니군요
<Work^Seony> 아이패드 미니를 살까... 했는데, 사도 쓸데가 없네요..
<jason_kr> 좋네요. 그런데 저장공간 16GB (wifi 전용) <-- 의 뜻을 모르겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 안드로이드 앱 설치하고 음악 넣고 하는 저장공간이란 소리일 거에요
<Work^Seony> 와이파이 전용이라는 글의 위치를 잘못 갖다붙인 좋은 사례네요 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 글켔죠?!                 4K UHD 전용...이 이젠 대세인가~
<jason_kr> http://zotacpromotion.nflint.com/spec# <--- 에도 " 저장공간 16GB (wifi 전용) "라고 표기. 쩝
<jason_kr> 그런데, 가격 찾았어요?
<Work^Seony> 가격은 $299 더라구요...
<jason_kr> 예에~ 괜챦네요.
<Work^Seony> 안드로이드는 사실 근 3년 동안은 안써봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 마이크로소프트에서 나오는 서피스 쓰는사람들 봤는데, 생각보다 좋다더라구요
<jason_kr> OS 빼고 팔면 한번 질러 보겠는데.... --> http://shopap.lenovo.com/kr/ko/laptops/lenovo/yoga/yoga-3-pro-laptop/
<Work^Seony> 헛... 무지 비싸군요
<jason_kr> ㅋ 근데, 뒤로 꺽이고 뒤집어서도 쓸 수 있어서..경첩/hinge 값치고는 좀 비싸죠? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이 가격에 씨퓨도 고만고만하면, 차라리 MS 서피스가 훨씬 낫네요
<Work^Seony> 같은 가격에 최소한 i5 이상은 달렸으니..
<jason_kr> 아
<Work^Seony> 서피스 프로 3가, $1285에 코어 i5 ssd 256gb네요
<jason_kr> 아~ 예
<Work^Seony> 아이패드 키보드 쓰시는 분들은 안계신가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 키보드 붙이면 좀 나을려나
<jason_kr> 내가 불투쓰 이용해서 써요. 고ㅑㄴ챦아요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...  폰으로 키보드 치는게 너무 짜증나서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 언제부터인가 오타가 심해졌어요
<jason_kr> 어휴~ 그 터치키보드에 비교할 수는 없을 만큼 좋쵸.
<Work^Seony> 애플스토어 기프트카드가 있는데, 애플스토어에서 살만한 물건이 없어서요... 걍 안쓰고 갖고있는게 벌써 6개월째네요...
<jason_kr> 유효기간 없어요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 없어요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 아이패드 미니 3가 나왔는데, 2랑 비교하면 지문 인식하는 버튼 추가된 거 외엔 하드웨어가 바뀐게 전혀 없거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 가격은 $100이나 더 싸요
<Work^Seony> 구버전이 됐따는 이유하나로...
<jason_kr> 베터리....증강된 거 아녀요? 자세한 사양은 안보고 대표...페이지만 봤었는데...
<Work^Seony> 미니는 완전히 같아요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전 이만 퇴근합니다.
<jason_kr> 즐 저녁시간!!
<ipeter> 반갑습니다.
<ipeter> drake_kr: 생일 축하드려요.
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2864344&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10581&cate4=0
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 어떤지요?
<razGon_MINILA> 노트북의 신 사마님이 안계시는 군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 맥북 짝퉁.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 윈도 맥북에어 버젼.ㅋ
<jason_kr> 이거 좋다고, 오래전부터 소문났쟎아요?
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북의 자판이 괜찮은데. 아마도 그것도 배낀듯.
<razGon_MINILA> 그런가요?
<jason_kr> 예. 좋다고...
<razGon_MINILA> 흠. 그러면 이거 사주라고 해야 겟군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저희 선배님의 장녀가 특목고 들어갓다고 노트북 뭐사주면 좋겟냐고 하길래.
<jason_kr> 근데, 키보드 왼손/오른손자판  사이 벌어졌던거 razGon_님이 예전에 이 창에서 말했었어요?
<razGon_MINILA> 일단 여자애니 트랜드 물어볼것.
<jason_kr> 아~ 위 정도면 훌륭하죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 이거 맥북에어 닮아서 딱이겟네요.\
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북의 키감이 좋더군요. 노트북의
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 삼성과 엘지가 똑같이 복사함.ㅋ
<jason_kr> 그럼 누구지? ㅎㅎㅎ 통과! 예. 아직...교육방송 봐야하니...마소를 떠나기는 좀 불편하죠
<razGon_MINILA> 최근건 좀 비싸더라도 그것으로 나오더군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 괜찮은데요?
<Bluedusk_> drake_kr,  님 축하드립니다. (__)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오래만에 뵙네요
<jason_kr> 늦었어요~ ^^
<PotatoGim^Home> GN
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 거기 날씨는 여전히 끝내주겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 늘 똑같죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 대신 겨울엔 비가 좀 더 많이 오고, 밤엔 좀 추워요
<autowiz> 여기도 많이 추워졌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국 겨울이야 춥죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하와이 겨울은 다들 안추울거라고 생각하시다가 당하게 되서 더 추워요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하긴 하와이 덥다고 생각하는게 일반적이니...
<jason_kr> 쉬는 날은 더 일찍 일어나요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 간만에 핸드폰 업데이트 하니 업청 오래 걸리네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 보통 도메인 만료일까지 업데이트를 안하면, 그다음날 바로 풀리나요?
<jason_kr> 보통은 몇 일 여유를 주던데요. (7~30일)
<Work^Seony> 그러면 만료일이 사실 큰 의미가 없네요
<jason_kr> 오즈, 나는 지난 밤부터 오늘 아침까지..좀 전에 끝났어요.
<jason_kr> 서니, 도메인 막는 것은 다음날 부터...그리고 풀리는 것은 몇 일 후(위 날짜 후) 풀리더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 노리는 도메인이 하나 있는데, 다음주 금요일이 만기인데도 아직도 갱신을 안했더라구요
<Work^Seony> 혹시나 운이 좋을까 싶어서 계속 지켜보고 있어요
<jason_kr> 예, 그래야 합니다. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> back order 넣는데 $20인데, 성공 가능성이 없는데 굳이 돈까지 쓰고싶진 않고해서 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예에~ 얼마나 가치 있는지 모르겠지만..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실 제일 갖고싶은 도메인은 jung.com이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 이름@jung.com 이라는 이메일 주소를 갖고싶어서요
<Work^Seony> 근데 도메인이 짧으면 짧을수록 등록비용이 어마어마하더라구요
<jason_kr> 아 그 정도면, 선주문 할 가치가 있어보이는데요?!
<Work^Seony> 아 근데, 저 도메인을 노리는건 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 저 정도면 저 말고도 노리는 사람이 전세계에 깔려있을 거에요
<jason_kr> 그럴듯. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 만기되고 유예기간이라 하면 되나요 그게 몇달정도 있지요?
<jason_kr> 깜놀 했네요.
<autowiz> 만기되고 만기 알림 떠면 조치를 할지도 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<jason_kr> 몇 달까지는...아니죠?!
<jason_kr> 예, 귿 모닝이요.
<Work^Seony> 몇달은 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 기억으로는 약 7일
<jason_kr> 아~ 오늘 같은 날은 더 푹 자고 싶은데... 근데, 오즈는
<autowiz> 제 기억으로는 30일
<jason_kr> 당췌 잠은 언제 자요? 으~ ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 오늘 같은경우는
<autowiz> 한국시간으로 01:00~03:30  + 04:10 ~ 06:50
<autowiz> 많이 잤네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 떼 돈을 벌어요~ (권장, 이지만) 건강도...챙기셔~
<autowiz> 인생 모 아니면 도 겠지요
<autowiz> 죽거나 죽이거나 ^^
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-06
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<ipeter> 수고하셨습니다.
<ipeter> 조심히 들어가셔요.
<ipeter> 전 이제 출근해서 근무중입니다.
<ipeter> 토요일.
<jason_kr> auto wiz: 편한 시간에 전화 통화해요, 물론 급한 일 아님.
<ipeter> autowiz: 나도 전화해도 되요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> auto wiz: 편한 시간에 전화 통화 *원*해요, 물론 급한 일 아님.
<zissse> 계세요?
<jason_kr> hi~ zissse
<zissse> 우분투 일반 intel pc에도 설치가 되나요?
<jason_kr> 물놀입니다.
<jason_kr> 물론 됩니다.
<zissse> 금융거래는 어떻나요? 전자상거래 그러니까.. 인터넷 결제가 지원이 되나요?
<jason_kr> 많이 되요, 안되는 경우도 있고요.
<zissse> 2014년 2월 경에 작성된 어느 블로그 글을 보고 있는데,
<zissse> 어찌어찌 노력하면 가능하게 만들 수는 있으나, 생각보다 피나는 노력이 필요하다고 하는군요
<zissse> 운영하는 블로그의 해외 트래픽에 리눅스 비중이 높더라구요.
<jason_kr> 몇 년 전 (당시는 행안부) 지금 안행부의 웹 표준 접근성...또 최근 언론 보도에 보다시피..공인인증서 관련 규제가 풀리는 중이라...전망과 경과는 좋습니다. 노력도 덜하고요.
<zissse> 그래서 자연스레 관심을 갖게 되는데, 매번 여기서 막히네요
<jason_kr> w8
<zissse> 메인 브라우저를 파이어폭스로 바꾸는 것 까지는 성공/적응이 됐는데
<jason_kr> 어디서 막힌다고요?
<jason_kr> 포럼 페이지에 가면  위키, 또 타인블 블로그....그 보다 많은 문서가 있는데...ㅎ
<zissse> 결제 부분이죠. 결제라기보다는 공인인증서 액티브 엑스 등등
<zissse> 아 네, 물어보려고 온거보다는 혹시 사람이 있난 와본거에요.
<zissse> 관심이 있으니 나중에 천천히 찾아보면 되겠죠
<jason_kr> 온라인 서점은 미약하고요. 알라딘만? 또는 yes24 는 내가 잘 몰라요. 그 밖에 금융권은 은행자체의 노력에 좌우되죠. 사실 리눅스와 브라우져 탓은 아니죠?!!! 예
<zissse> 네 열받아서 더 쓰기 싫더라구요
<jason_kr> 은행을 탓하세요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 저만 해도 어느 은행 트윗에 ...불만표시등 했고...많은 사람이 개선 요구를 해야겠죠? ㅎ
<zissse> 혹시 썬더버드 쓰시나요?
<jason_kr> 예
<zissse> 제가 irc 사용 경험이 많지 않아서 물어볼게요. 혹시 썬더버드에서 irc를 쓰면 https 상태로 전송이 되나요?
<jason_kr> 썬더버드에서 irc 되는 줄 몰랐어요.
<zissse> 아, 저도 써본적은 없는데 이것저것 눌러보다보니까 irc 기능이 있던데요
<jason_kr> 하지만, *아마*될 겁니다.
<jason_kr> irc 는 httpS 라고 않하죠. ircS 라고 하죠.
<zissse> 여기 서버 주소가 어떻게 되죠?
<jason_kr> 내가 답이 느려도 이해를 해 주기 바랍니다.
<jason_kr> irc.freenode.net 이고요. 포트는 ssl 에 따라 자동 부여 됩니다.
<jason_kr> 또,
<jason_kr> holywar.hanirc.org 서버의 #ubuntu 채널도 있습니다.
<zissse> 어디론가 잘못 접속을 했는데 거기게 1300명이 있네요 흐흐
<jason_kr> 1300명이면 아주 작은 서버로 추정되고요. 보통 많은 체널이 130명쯤 있어요. ㅎ
<zissse1> 아아
<zissse1> 오 됐다
<zissse1> 썬더버드로 접속중
<jason_kr> 잠시만요
<jason_kr> 타자 입력줄 의 자기 닉 주변에 Z 자 보이면 ssl 접속이 분명하고요.
<jason_kr> 아닌 경우도 ssl/tls/sasl 적용중 일 수도 있어요.
<zissse1> Z자는 안 보이는데, 상세옵션에 SSL사용 체크 란이 있는데, 이거 체크해놨으니
<zissse1> 괜찮겠죠
<jason_kr> 서버 운영해요? irc와 같은 주소에서요?
<jason_kr> 서버 운영해요? irc와 같은 주소에서요
<zissse1> 저요?
<jason_kr> 제가 지금 누구랑 얘기중이죠? ^^
<zissse1> 채널이 헷갈리시는 듯.
<jason_kr> zissse1: irc와 같은 주소에서, 서버 운영해요?
<zissse1> 아뇨. 저는 운영 뭐 이런 쪽의 사람이 아니에요
<zissse1> 그냥 윈도우 쓰고 이런 일반 클라이언트 유저
<jason_kr> irc와 같은 주소에서, 서버를  운영한다면 모를까~ SSL 에 비중을 두는 이유는 뭐여요?
<zissse1> 관심은 갖고 있어요 항상
<jason_kr> 예, 좋습니다.
<zissse1> 불안함이죠 누가 나를 보지는 않을까
<zissse1> 뭐 본다고 해도 특별한 내용은 없지만 흐흐
<jason_kr> 글타면, 우선 irc cloak 을 먼저 하세요.
<zissse1> 그게 뭐죠?
<zissse1> 아직 있음 후후
<jason_kr> 다시 말하면, 1.nick register 2. (group nick register) 3. ip cloak(ing) 4. ETC
<jason_kr> 1, 3 은 필수 입니다.
<zissse1> 아 irc에서 ip 클록이 가능하다?
<jason_kr> 4 후는 다음에 귀회닿으면...지금 여기서 얘기하기는 내용이 좀 많고요.
<zissse1> 그냥 그런게 있다고 말씀해주신 것만으로도 나중에 찾아보면 될 것 같아요
<jason_kr> 참고로 여기 프리노드의 많은 체널은 로그가 쌓입니다. 반면 한아얄씨 서버는 안그런 경우가 더 많고요.
<jason_kr> 참고로 여기 프리노드 서버의 많은 체널은 로그가 쌓입니다. 반면 한아얄씨 서버는 안그런 경우가 더 많고요.
<zissse1> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs22/f/2007/354/1/5/Ubuntu_8_04_GUI_Design_Idea_by_Mossblaser.png
<zissse1> 아 이게 그림은 못보나보네요 썬더버드는
<jason_kr> 텍스트 기반이죠.
<zissse1> 아, 그거는 제가 알고 있으니까 괜찮아요
<zissse1> 근데 중간에 패킷을 본다면
<jason_kr> 위 연결고리 사진은 무척.........아 2007년 판쯤 이군요. 어쩐지.
<zissse1> 어 저거는 여기서 혹시 그림이 보여지나 궁금해서 링크걸어 봤어요
<jason_kr> 예 역시
<jason_kr> 텍스트 기반이죠.
<zissse1> 암튼 채널 1개 알았으니 나중에 또 놀러오면 되겠군요. 새벽에 계시는 분도 있고 !
<jason_kr> 주말이라서 없는 편이고요. 음...
<jason_kr> 체널 잘 못찾겠거나 하면, 포럼  첫 페이지의 연결고리 타고 오면 편합니다.
<jason_kr> web based IRC 페이지가 있어요.
<zissse1> 썬더버드에 계정설정해놨으니까 바로 오면 될 것 같애요
<jason_kr> 예. 귿
<Mozilla_User> 아 이게 채널은 저장이 안되네요
<jason_kr> 설마~ 그럴리가 있나요? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 사용법 문제 아녀요, 농담이지만........유불.
<Mozilla_User> 다시 한번 해볼게요
<Mozilla_User> 우와.......
<jason_kr> 저장 되는데요
<Mozilla_User> irc.freenode.net 는 SSL 접속 포트가 따로 있네요.
<Mozilla_User> 저장 어떻게 하셨어요?
<jason_kr> 그리고, 썬더버드 기본값 서버 chat.free~ 로도 접속 되고요.
<Mozilla_User> 채팅참가 버튼 누르면
<Mozilla_User> 채널/암호 입력 상자 나오고 입력했던 채널은 기억을 못하던데
<jason_kr> 몇 판을 쓰는지 몰라도 내껀 저장 되더라고요.
<Mozilla_User> 아, 자동참여채널은 저장되는 것 같아요
<jason_kr> 따로 "저장" 단추도 없었어요ㅕ.껐다 켜니  자동 저장된 곳으로 자동 연결.
<Mozilla_User> 그래요?
<jason_kr> 예
<Mozilla_User> 자동참여채널은 저장되네요
<Mozilla_User> 확인하였음 ~!
<jason_kr> 31.2 판을 사용중이며, 지금 자동업테이트 31.3인지 업테이트 중
<jason_kr> 사는 동네가 어디요?
<Mozilla_User> 그리고 6667 포트에서 SSL로 들어가려다가 아까전에 엄청 애먹었어요.
<jason_kr> 예에~
<Mozilla_User> 서울이요
<Mozilla_User> 한국
<jason_kr> 사는 *동네*가 어디요? 나는 양천구 목동 이요
<Mozilla_User> 오호
<jason_kr> 포트는 여유가 많아요.
<jason_kr> 아, 정정, 포트번호는 여유가 많아요.
<Mozilla_User> 6697 (SSL only), 7000 (SSL only), 7070 (SSL only)
<jason_kr> 8000번대 9000번대도 있어요.
<Mozilla_User> 아까 6667 에서 SSL 접속하니까 계속 오류났었어요. 찾아보니까 저 포트는 SSL 전용이라고 하네요
<jason_kr> 사는 *동네*가 어디요?
<Mozilla_User> 그래서 6697 입력하고 들어왔어요
<Mozilla_User> 사는 *동네*가 어디요?
<Mozilla_User> 뭐에요 이게 명령어?
<jason_kr> 내 기억엔 6667 기본, 6697 이 SSL 인데....내 기억을 바꿔야 겠어요.
<jason_kr> 어느 *동네*에 살아요?
<Mozilla_User> 저기 위에 적으신거아니에요?
<Mozilla_User> 양천구 목동?
<Mozilla_User> 님이 목동이시라고요?
<jason_kr> 나는 양천구 목동 에 살아요, 귀하는 어디 살아요? <------ 질문입니다.
<jason_kr> 내 한글이 어렵나~ (혼잣말)
<Mozilla_User> 어라, 저는 제 IP 보고 목동이란 걸 알아내셨구나하고 생각했는데
<Mozilla_User> 왜냐면 제가 목동이거든요
<jason_kr> 남조선은 ip 로 위치파악하는 거 막아놨죠.
<jason_kr> 내가 목동 삽니다.
<Mozilla_User> 저도 목동이에요. 그래서 위에보고 무슨 명령어 입력하셨나하고 생각했어요
<Mozilla_User> 목2동이에요 저는
<Mozilla_User> 신기하네요
<jason_kr> All freenode servers listen on ports 6665, 6666, 6667, 6697 (SSL only), 7000 (SSL only), 7070 (SSL only), 8000, 8001 and 8002.
<jason_kr> 목2동이면 어딘지 압니다.
<Mozilla_User> 저는 몰라요. 이사 온지 얼마 안되서 2동은 뭐고 1동은 뭐고
<jason_kr> 내 기억을 안바꿔도 되겠네요. 귀하가 잘못 알았우.
<Mozilla_User> 무엇을요?
<jason_kr> All freenode servers listen on ports 6665, 6666, 6667, 6697 (SSL only), 7000 (SSL only), 7070 (SSL only), 8000, 8001 and 8002.
<Mozilla_User> 저 문장대로라면
<jason_kr> 포트 번호요
<Mozilla_User> 다른 포트도 SSL 접속이 되는거잖아요?
<Mozilla_User> 그런데 아까전에는 뭔가 문제가 발생했었어요
<jason_kr> 6697,7000,7070 만 SSL ONLY
<jason_kr> 그쵸. 다른 포트도 SSL 접속이 되는거.
<jason_kr> 이상한데....
<Mozilla_User> 접속이 안되더라구요. 어떤 메세지가 나왔냐면, 받은 SSL의 길이가 너무 길다 대충 이런 얘기였어요
<jason_kr> 아닌데...
<jason_kr> 아뇨....정정
<jason_kr> 다른 포트는 SSL 안되요. 저 문장이 이상하네요
<Mozilla_User> 저기에서는 SSL Only 라고 적혀있으니까 SSL만된다. 다른 포트는 SSL도 되고 그냥도 된다
<Mozilla_User> 그거 아니에욤? ㅋ
<Mozilla_User> 뭐 아무튼 접속됐으니까 상관없겠네요
<jason_kr> 그쵸? 문장만 보면... 다른 포트는 SSL도 되고 plain 도 된다. 처럼 보이는데....문장이 틀렸네요
<jason_kr> 예
<jason_kr> 운영하는 블로그 주소 알려 줄 수 있어요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Steradian> im having trouble seeing the characters you type with
<Steradian> is there a way to update the character style in xchat
<autowiz> Ummm
<autowiz> any body is here ? ( This is right grammar ? )
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-07
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> autowiz: 저 있어요
<ipeter> 일어나세요
<Bluedusk_> 넴넴
<Bluedusk_> 굿모닝?
<jason_kr> hi~
<Bluedusk_> 심심한데 출근이나 해야겠네요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  안녕하세요 (__)
<jason_kr> hi~ Blue dusk_
<Bluedusk_> ㅇㅅㅇ
<jason_kr> tt
<ipeter> 혹시 윈도우 os에 우분투를 가상머신에 돌려서 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<bradly1> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 피터님앙~
<autowiz> 하이하이
<autowiz> 이히히히
<jason_kr> auto wiz: 내가 몇 일 전에...전화통화 원한다고 글 남겼는데, 아마 못 봤죠? 혹 한 30분후 통화 되죠?
<autowiz> 예 됩니다.
<autowiz> 되고 말구요
<jason_kr> 하하하
<ipeter> 휴,...
<ipeter> 버추얼박스에 우분투 설치했어요.
<ipeter_> 아, 버추얼박스에서 공유폴더를 생성해서 연결시켰는데, 터미널에서는 들어가지는데요,
<ipeter_> GUI에서는 권한이 없다고 뜨네요.(더블클릭해서 들어가면요.)
<ipeter_> 어떻게 해줘야할까요?
<ipeter_> autowiz: 헬프 헬프 헬프요!
<autowiz> 넵
<autowiz> 말씀하시옵소서~
<ipeter_> 터미널상에서
<ipeter_> 공유폴더 들어갈 수 있는데요
<ipeter_> GUI상에서 들어가면
<ipeter_> 권한 없다고 나오네요.
<autowiz> 리눅에서 윈도우즈로?
<autowiz> vbox 공유 폴더인가요?
<ipeter_> 물론 터미널상에서는 루트권한 이구요.
<ipeter_> 아니요
<ipeter_> 버추얼(우분투)상에서요.
<ipeter_> 네네
<autowiz> vbox 공유폴더 기능은 아닌거구요?
<ipeter_> 윈도우8.1에 버추얼박스에 우분투 설치했습니다.
<autowiz> 리눅에서 윈도우즈 공유폴더로 접속?
<ipeter_> 네네
<ipeter_> 리눅에서 윈도우즈 공유폴더로 접속했는데 터미널상에서는 루트권한으로 접속 오케, 하지만 GUI상에서는 권한없다고 뜨는데 어케 해결하죵?
<autowiz> gui 에서 접속하면 samba client 통해서 접속하게 될거 같은데
<autowiz> samba 설정에서 서버쪽 사용자 id/pw 지정해줘야 하지 않을까싶네요.
<autowiz> 그 설정이 리눅쪽 사용자 별로 들어갔던거 같네요
<autowiz> 혹시 ? gui 도 루트에요?
<ipeter_> dksldy
<ipeter_> 아니요
<ipeter_> 그 방법을 몰라요
<ipeter_> GUI에서 루트권한으로 행동하려면 어케해야하나요?
<ipeter_> 아..음청 귀찮네요.
<autowiz> gksu mozilla 이런식
<autowiz> 전 출장 급한건 전화로~ ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim^Home> http://lwn.net/Articles/624772/
<sungyo> 꾸벅.......(_ _   ) (   _ _)
<jason_kr> hi~
<sungyo> 2년전에 톰보이를 웹에서 열어보고 수정 / 저장할 수 있도록 만들어놓은 스크립트를 올려놨었는데..누가 이걸 쓰고 싶다며 방법을 물어왔어요. 제가 만들어놓은걸 누가 와서 쓰는걸 보니 신기하네요..
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 그럴 수 많쵸. 고맙네요. sun gyo
<sungyo> 워낙에 톰보이를 좋아해서..그런데 만들어놓은게 조약해서 좀 잘 다듬어야 하는데...
<sungyo> 톰보이 하나만 파다가 나중에 파이썬으로 포팅하는거 아닌가 싶어요
<jason_kr> 아~
<jason_kr> 난, 톰보이 노트를 우분투원 섭'에 저장을 했는데...우분투 원 닫히면서부터 안써요. 그니까...금년 6월까지 썼죠.
<sungyo> 저는 우분투원에서 더이상 톰보이 지원 안하는걸 만들고 나서 알았어요.
<sungyo> snowy라고... 그놈에서 우분투원에서 처럼 톰보이섭 해주는게 있는데  소스 커밋을 안하더라구요.
<sungyo> 개인서버에 설치할 수 있는거로요.
<jason_kr> 예, 지금 다시 확인했어요.
<jason_kr> 노트 저장을 위한 톰보이 자체 섭이 있었어요? 또는 지금도 있어요?
<sungyo> http://live.gnome.org/Snowy
<jason_kr> 아주 옛날 부터도....워낙 업데이트가 느리긴 했는데...ㅎ
<sungyo> 궁금한게 있는데, 같은 기능이 반복될 때 이를 모아서 팩토리 시키는 과정에서 왜 '추상화'라고 하는거죠.. 구체적으로 무엇이 펙토리될지 잡아나가니 '구체화'아닌가요..
<jason_kr> 뜻은 알겠는데...나도 그건 모르겠네요. ㅎ
<sungyo> 아니면 처음에는 말 그대로 어떤 기능을 구현할지만 생각하니 추상화인건지..
<jason_kr> 난, 참 문제가 책으로 읽을 땐, 아~ ! 추상화" 그래서 추상화구나~ 하고 이해했는데...*잊는다*는 것이 문제요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 그리고 내가 본 책에서는 왜 구체화가 아니고 추상화라고 하는지 이유까지 읽은 기억이 있거든요. ㅎ
<sungyo> 오오. 설명이 있군요 +_+
<jason_kr> 예, 어쩜...검색하면 나올지도...
<sungyo> 혹시 주석 어떻게 다시는지 여쭤봐도 될까요? 잘잘하게 다시나요? 아님 중요한 부분만 달아놓으시나요?
<sungyo> 전 코딩을 하다 보니 주석이 자꾸 잘잘하게 달아져요.
<jason_kr> 잘잘한게 좋쵸, 저 지금은 코딩 않해요. 하지만 예전엔 가급적 자세히 못한 걸 시간이 지난 후 후회를 많이 했죠.
<jason_kr> 정답은 갠 취향이겠죠? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 아~ 정정, 해답은 갠 취향이겠지만, 정답은 모름.
<sungyo> 그래도 궁금한건 어쩔 수 없나봐요. 남들 어떻게 하는지가요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 하하하, 타인들 소스 많이 보면..되죠. 머
<sungyo> 그런데 진짜 그건 있는거 같아요. 저같은 경우 문돌이다보니, 정말로 주석을 쓰다보면 주석을 쓰는건지 코딩을 하는건지....ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 훗날을 도모하고, 타인을 배려하는 정도? ㅎ
<sungyo> iAmTheOneWhoWantToBeTheKing <-- 이걸 케멀스트링이라 ㅎ나요?
<jason_kr> 케멀스트링? 몰라요. 붙여쓰면 첫글자만 캐피탈로? 몰랐어요.
<jason_kr> 케멀스트링? 몰라요. 붙여쓰며 첫글자만 캐피탈로? 몰랐어요.
<autowiz> 복귀했습니다. 아이고 몸살나겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 이제요? 주말에 고생이시네요.
<jason_kr> 고생 많았어요~
<autowiz> 아이고 그렇게 되었네요 .
<jason_kr> sun gyo: 카멜 형식 문자...변수가 다양하네요. 반드시 위의 경우라고 볼 수 없겠어요.
<autowiz> 버거킹 치폴리와퍼세트 흡입완료 ^^
<jason_kr> ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 차끌고 나가서 편의점 버거라도 먹고 올까....
<sungyo> 살찌는데...(   _ _)
<jason_kr> sun gyo: 는 위치가 어디요? 난 목동
<sungyo> 저는 의정부쪽이에요.
<jason_kr> 오즈, 어제..ㅋㅋㅋ irc 첨 온사람이 이체널에 왔는데..ip 보안관련 ssL 등 묻더라고요.
<jason_kr> 나는 목동인데, 어디요?" 그랬더니..별 답이 없어. 나중에 오해를 풀었는데, 내가 뉴비 아이피 조회해서 자기가 목동인 거 어찌 알았냐고...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 뜨끔...
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 조용한 밤이 좋은건 어쩔 수 없나봐요
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<jason_kr> 혼자하는 일로는 딱이긴 하죠
<sungyo> 음. 어느분께서 설명을 해주셨는데, 왜 '구상화'냐고 물으니 abstraction의 잘못된 일본식 번역이라며, 한국어로는 '요약'이나 '축약'에 더 가깝다네요.
<sungyo> 구상화 -> 추상화
<jason_kr> 예에
<sungyo> 그렇게 따지고 보니 '추상화'라는 표현도 틀린건 아닌거군요...복잡한 펙토리를  '명사'로 추상화 하였으니까요.
<jason_kr> 으휴~ 이 시간에? ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-30
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌. 내년부터 모든 국가전문자격시험 토요일 본다… 기독교계 입장 반영 한국산업인력공단 측은 “주일인 일요일에 주요 국가자격 시험이 시행되는 것에 대해 교계와 기독교인 수험생 등의 문제제기가 있어 왔다” http://m.kmib.co.kr/view.asp?arcid=0923338047&code=11131100&cp=du#cb
<PotatoGim> 음... 뭔가 좀...
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 에고... 하루종일 irccloud가 말썽이었네요...
<PotatoGim> 프리노드 서버가 이상한건가...?
<autowiz__> 아아 오늘 피봤습니다..
<autowiz__> 400ml 나 뽑았네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 헌혈하셨나요?ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 네 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 맛난 초코파이도 받으셨겠군요...ㅜ
<autowiz__> 전산기록이 남기는 남아있었나봐요 10년전에 한번 하셨었네요 하는데 좀 뻘쭘 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 제 피 받으신분이 건강하시길 바랄뿐입니다 허허
<PotatoGim> 오즈님 피니 분명히 건강하실겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<psihaha> 와.. 접속하신 분들이 생각보다 많네요. 이제는 질문을 게시판이 아니라 여기에 올려야하는건가요?
<HolyKnight> 오호
<pchero_work> https://brunch.co.kr/@iliyard/5
<autowiz__> 꺄~~   12월이 돼었습니다.
<autowiz__> 한달후면 또 한살을 먹는군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 지나온 1년을 마무리 하면서 내년은 어떻게 살까 .. 하며 반성 + 자아성찰 + 계획 등등이 절 실한 시기가 아닌가 싶습니다.
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 어제 내내 접속이 안되더니 이제사 되는군요
<samahui_tp> 허용되는 포트가 또 바뀌었군요ㅜㅜ 유뿔이 보안핑게로 귀찮게 만드네요.
<samahui_tp> 일도 안되고 그만 자러 가야겠네요. 즐거운 새벽시간들 보내세요~ 내일뵈요
<autowiz__> 꿀잠 주무시길~~
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 셔틀버스 기다리는데 차가 매일 시간이 다르네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 출근합니다
<autowiz__> 길이 그렇게 막히지도 않을거 같긴한데
<Work^Seony> 하와이가 교통체증이 좀 심한 편이에요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 가까운 거리라 크게 막히거나 그런건 아닌데, 기사 아저씨가 좀 들쑥날쑥하네요
<autowiz__> 굳이 정시에 다녀야 할 필요성을 못느낀다거나
<Work^Seony> 이번에 진짜 사나이에서 상륙돌격장갑차 탔네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이거 나 때만 해도 한 대에 21억이라고 했는데, 지금은 28억...
<Work^Seony> 가격 많이 올랐네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 아마 가격만큼 기능도 좋아졌을?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇겠죠
<autowiz__> 화폐가치가 좀 달라진건아닐까 싶은 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ^^
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 서니님 이번주말에 시간 되세요?
<Work^Seony> 저야 남는게 시간이죠.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 전용기 타고 서울 오시죠 ㅎㅎ 정모합시다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내년 5월에 갈께요
<autowiz__> 네~ ㅎㅎ  웃자고 한말이었구요 .
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-01
<autowiz__> 우연히도 방금 알았는데 이번주 토요일이  음력으로 10월 24일 이군요
<JasonJang> -10/24 so what ?
<autowiz__> 저는 정말 아이 낳을때 생일을 5월 12일 이나 10월 24일로 해주고 싶은 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 2^10
<JasonJang> 으휴~ 공돌.....쩝
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 그것도 하필 lunar cal'로? ㅋ
<autowiz__> 양력은 지나가버렸으니 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 암튼 토요일이나 일요일날 일단 저희 둘이서 만나는걸로 하고
<autowiz__> 시간되시는분들 모아볼려구요
<autowiz__> 자자 주말에 좀 심심하다 싶으신분들은 전무 모이세요~ ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 이번 토요일 1205는 현도 탄신일이네요!?!
<JasonJang> 현도"하니까 스님 법명 비스무리하다는...ㅋ (송현도)
<autowiz__> Halo.The.Fall.of.Reach.2015.1080p.BluRay 볼려고 하다가
<autowiz__> 그냥 잠들어버렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그거 애니메이션 아닌가요?
<autowiz__> (현) 이라는 한자가 뜻이 생각보다 많네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 검을 현 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 현질 현 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 현질할 현 이렇게 써야 이해하실려나 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 동영상은 그림체가 독특하네요 일반적인 3D 도 아니고  2D 처럼 보여지는 3D 기법도 아니고
<autowiz__> 중간정도에 손으로 작업한 거 같은 질감 이 가미됐다랄까
<MENT> MATLAB 쓰시는 분 계신가용
<MENT> syms k x
<MENT> S1=(atan(2k-0.5)-atan(2k-1.5),k,-inf,inf)로 쳤는데
<MENT> 함수가 복잡해서 그런지 값을 안주네요.
<MENT> 어떻게 해결해야 할까요.
<autowiz__>  k 랑 x 값은 몇으로 지정하셨나요?
<autowiz__> 그냥 수학 논리적 공식을 그대로 쓰기만 하시면 안되고 메트랩이 계산할 수 있는 수준으로 쓰셔야 할거 같은데요 ㅠㅠ 제가 이해를 못한건지
<MENT> k랑 x는 지정된 값이 아닌데요
<autowiz__> 혹시 저런비슷한 방식으로 값을 지정안하고 수식을 매트랩으로 계산해보신 적이 있으신지요?
<MENT> dummy 변수라서
<MENT> 지정안해도 수렴값 나와야 하는데 함수가 복잡해서 그런지 수렴값을 안주고
<MENT> 제가 쳤던 식만 다시 던져줘서 질문하는거에요
<autowiz__> 저는 이런거 밖에 못써봐서 , 예를 들면 for 문으로 변수값을 계속 움직이면서 계산한다음에 맞는값만 출력하게 c 함수 처럼
<autowiz__> 작성 했었거든요
<MENT> k는 더미라서 따로 지정할 필요 없어요 어차피 변수라서요
<MENT> 흠
<MENT> 간단한건 바로 값 나오걸랑여
<MENT> 예컨데 S1=(1/(k*k*k),k,1,inf) 이런 놈은 바로 수렴값 나오는데
<MENT> 위에 놈이 좀 복잡한지 울프럼 알파도 수렴값을 안알려주네요
<autowiz__> 그런 기능도 있었었군요 ㅎㅎ
<MENT> 매쓰매티카써도 마찬가지일 것 같아요
<MENT> 시그마에요 k=1부터 무한대까지 1/k^3 합 구하는 거요
<autowiz__> 결과값이 대충 측정가능한 범위에서 수렴한다 싶을때까지 K 를 올리면 되겠네요
<MENT> inf로 안두고 뭐 적당히
<MENT> 높은 값으로 줘보라는 말씀이시죠?
<autowiz__> 그렇게도 해볼만 할 지도 모르겠네요.
<autowiz__> 저는 매트랩이 멍청해서 x 를 0.1 단위로 배열로 지정해놓고
<autowiz__> 수천개 ,수만개 , 수십만개 계산을 시켜서 결과를 받아냈었거든요 ㅠㅠ
<MENT> 컥...
<MENT> 매트랩도
<MENT> 매쓰매티카도 장단이 있는 것 같아요
<MENT> 근데 매트랩이나 매쓰매티카 말고 다른 계산툴은 잘 모르겠네요. =ㅂ= 보통 C++들 쓰시나요
<MENT> 해결 했어요. 제가 오늘 밤새는 김에 심심해서 적분 하나를 풀었는데 수렴값을 알 길이 없어서
<MENT> 비교를 못하고 있었거든요
<MENT> 감사합니당 헠헠
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<MENT> 안녕하세요
<MENT> 무한합 바로 튀어나오는건 아마
<MENT> 저장되어 있어서 그렇겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<MENT> 코딩곶자는 웁니다 ㅜㅜ
<MENT> 아침에 맥도날드가면 그때그때마다 손님들이 너무 달라요
<MENT> 어제는 오타쿠 일본애들 천지였는데
<MENT> 오늘은 사방이 쩝쩝충
<Work^Seony> 일본에 사세요?
<MENT> 아뇨 서울인데요 어제 일본애들 유독 많더라고요
<Work^Seony> 잉? 신기하군요
<MENT> 일본 여자애들끼리 나루토 이야기 겁나하고
<autowiz__> 쩝쩝충은 뭐에요?
<MENT> 아마테라스! 이러고 ...
<MENT> 엄청 쩝쩝소리내면서 먹는거요
<MENT> 짭짭 쭵쭵 쩝쩝 쫍쫍 쫩쫩
<Work^Seony> 음... 이 동네는 죄다 노인들 뿐인데..
<autowiz__> 아하 그런의미군요 ㅋ
<MENT> 그리고 특이하게 날이 추운데 하나같이 창가에 앉더라고요 안이 따뜻한데
<MENT> 오늘 진짜
<MENT> 엄청 미끄럽더라고요
<MENT> 아침에 슬리퍼 신고 돌아다녔는데
<MENT> 길이 얼어서 슬리퍼가 휙휙 벗겨져요
<autowiz__> 헙.. 그러다가 자칫 잘못하면 다리나 발 쪽에 다치십니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 슬리퍼 노노
<MENT> 음
<MENT> 진짜 그럴 것 같았어요
<MENT> 제가 보통
<MENT> 5시에 맥도날드 가거든요
<MENT> 길도 잘 안보이는데 깡깡 얼어서 위험하더라고요
<MENT> 근데 아침에 맥도날드가면 버거 안되고 머핀만 팔아서
<MENT> 머핀은 양도 너무 적고 그래서 별로에요 그렇다고
<MENT> 아침에 다른 곳 문 연 곳도 없고해서요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 한국은 맥도날드 맛있는거 많아서 좋은 거 같아요...
<Work^Seony> 미국은 진짜 그냥 그런데...
<MENT> 맥도날드 한국이랑 미국이랑 맛 거의 같다고 하던데 아닌가용
<MENT> 미국은 인앤아웃 버거가 있잖아요 :D
<MENT> 인앤아웃버거 어떤가요
<Work^Seony> 아직 못먹어봤어요
<Work^Seony> 전국에 다 있는 체인 아니지 않나요?
<MENT> 음...
<MENT> 잘 모르겠어요
<MENT> ㅜㅜ
<sankenan> 음
<sankenan> 여기가
<Work^Seony> 미국 아이들의 70%를 키운다는 맥도날드만큼 지점이 많지않고서야 먹어볼 기회가 없죠
<MENT> 그래도 유명한 햄버거집 아닌가여
<sankenan> 우분투 irc구나
<MENT> 넵
<MENT> 70%
<MENT> 허덜덜
<sankenan> 그치만 난 윈도우의 노예지
<Work^Seony> 유명하다고 얘기는 많이 들었는데요, 제가 사는데에는 없어요
<MENT> 음 그렇군여
<MENT> 'ㅂ'
<MENT> 아
<DarkCircle> 는 아침부터 겨란+스팸을 자극하는군요 -ㅠ-
<MENT> 연구관 근처에
<DarkCircle> 면도날드 -ㅅ- ...
<MENT> 이상한 할아버지가 돌아다녀서
<MENT> CCTV에 찍혔더라고요 뭐하는 사람인지는 안가르쳐주던데
<MENT> 발견하면 경찰에 신고해야하니 연락달라고 벽에 붙어져 있었거든요
<MENT> 근데 진짜 섬뜩하게 생겼어요 그 할아버지 캐리어가방들고
<autowiz__> KFC 할아버지는 아니겠지요?
<MENT> 두리번 거리던데 뭐한지는 안알려주더라고요
<MENT> 위험해보이긴 했어요...
<MENT> 무슨 공포영화에 나오는 무서운 사람처럼 생겼어요
<MENT> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 유튜브에 어떤 아저씨가 하와이 사투리랑 영어 비교하는 영상 올린게 있는데 이거 진짜 웃기네요...  웃음을 공유할 수 없어서 아쉽지만..
<JasonJang>  유튜브 url 공유해 주여~ ㄷㄷㄷ
<JasonJang> 줘요~
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaolMcl8v0I
<Work^Seony> 사실 이 아저씨는 좀 억양이 과장된 면이 있으니 그걸 감안해서 보셔야해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 백인들이 저렇게 말하는 경우는 좀 드물긴한데, 하와이에서 태어난 사람들 대부분은 진짜 저렇게 말해요
<JasonJang> 호주 억양이랑 또 다르네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 호주 영어는 영국식에 가깝잖아요.  하와이는 완전한 미국땅에서 나오는 미국 영어라 좀 특이하죠...
<Work^Seony> 러시아 전투기 격추시킨 터키가, 실수라고 하기에는 빼도박도 못한 짓을 저질렀네요...
<Work^Seony> 낙하산 펴서 착지 중인 조종사 찾아가서 죽여버렸다는데...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 아아 안타깝네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 왜 인간들은 그냥 조용히 살지를 못하는걸까요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그게, 알고보니까
<Work^Seony> IS의 석유를 터키가 구입하고 있었고, 그 유조차를 러시아가 폭격시켰다네요
<Work^Seony> 문명5를 해보시면 아시는데, 석유 나오는 땅은 전쟁을 해서라도 뺏어야되거든요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 복잡하네요
<autowiz__> http://dl.koroad.or.kr/PAGE_license/noticepopup2.jsp
<autowiz__> 요즘은 모의훈련 같은것도 하나봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 네 모의훈련 많이들 합니다..
<autowiz__> 훈련 못하는거보다는 훨 씬 좋을거 같긴 하네요
<autowiz__> 으와 포테토님이다~~
<PotatoGim> 할 때마다 엔지니어들 죽치고 대기...
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 3주 연속으로 주말마다 아주 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 아놔 이놈의 exe 파일들 정말 ㅠㅠ 또 설치할려면 모든 브라우저를 다 끄라네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> http://blog.synapsoft.co.kr/422
<autowiz__> 이 포스트에 이런 부분이 있네요 ㅎㅎ .    ~~ 이런 경우 예측이 안된다고 해서 "해봐야 알겠는데요..." 같은 답변을 하기 보다는 , 우선 가능한 만큼이라도 대략의 일정을 잡아서 미리 공유하고 , 일이 진행되는 모양을 보면서 차후에 다시 변경 내용을 보고하는 것이 훨신 나은 방법입니다. ~~
<autowiz__> 그래서 제가 그랬습니다. A프로젝트에 AA 작업은 3주 정도 걸릴거 같고 B 프로젝트에 BB 작업은 3개월 은 잡아야 할거 같다 . 물론
<JasonJang> "낙하산 펴서 착지 중인 조종사 찾아가서 죽여버렸다는데..." <-- 대박 실수, 아니 실수가 아닌...    source 가 어디요?
<autowiz__> 줄어들 수 도 있고 늘어날 수 도 있다. 고 했더니 위에서 하는말이 ...  1주 3주면 되겠네. 그렇게 해야해
<autowiz__> 시간이 없어 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> JasonJang, 음 한 번 찾아볼께요.  한참 전에 본 글이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 찾아야 할 것이면 냅두세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> JasonJang, 간단하게나마 여기 나와있네요 http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0104_201511300503054889
<Work^Seony> autowiz__, 저는 그 포스트에서 "나는 회사에 어떤 기여를 할 수 있습니까"라는 글이 보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 확실히 여기 문화랑 다른듯..
<autowiz__> 음음....
<autowiz__> 가을타는것도 아니고 자꾸 살짝씩 기분이 처지는데
<autowiz__> 잠이 부족한건지 ....
<autowiz__> 포테토님은 오늘도 바쁘시다고 하실거고
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한국 날씨가 춥다고 들은 거 같은데 아닌가보네요
<autowiz__> 어제 오늘은 조금 쌀살한정도 ( -1 ~ 0 ) 정도 인거 같고
<autowiz__> 지난주 수목금 이 꽤 추웠었어요
<autowiz__> -2 ~ -4 까지 떨어졌었으니까
<autowiz__> 초겨울이라 더 추운것도 있겠지요
<Work^Seony> 겨울이 그립긴 해도 겨울에 한국 가기가 살짝 겁나는게, 여기 살다 한국 가시는 분들 대부분이 감기에 걸려서 고생했다고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 겨울 좋아하긴 하는데, 일단 공기가 건조한게 가장 힘들지 않을까 싶어요
<autowiz__> 뭐 한국에서 나가는 사람도 , 한국으로 들어오는사람도 현지에 적응이 필요한거지요
<autowiz__> 좀 지내다 보면 면역도 생기고 적응도 되고
<Work^Seony> 내년 4월에서 5월 사이에 가려구요
<Work^Seony> 맥북 쓰시는 분이라면 http://zenboxx.com/
<autowiz__> 가격이 살짝 있긴 하군요
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 오늘도 맥을 찬양하는 간첩모임이 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<autowiz__> 맥에다 우분투 깔기 이런건가요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 우분투방에서 윈도우와 맥을 차냥~ 하죠 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<DarkCircle> 맥OS 까페에서 맥 구려요 윈도 쓰삼~ 하는 느낌과 비슷. (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<autowiz__> 지난주 인가 친구녀석 게이밍 노트북 어느게 좋을지 찾아봤었는데
<autowiz__> 어찌 어찌 하다가 MSI GE62-2QF 모델로 사기로 했었습니다. i7 5세대 였던거 같은데
<autowiz__> 6QF 모델이 나오면서 (다나와에도 잘 나오지도 않음ㅠㅠ) 2QF 단종이라네요 바뀐거라곤 cpu 세대 랑 최고 메모리 ( 16 GB -> 32GB ) 바뀐거 밖에 없는데 가격은 15만원정도 올랐었네요
<autowiz__> 친구녀석이 처음에 100 근처 알아보다가 그래 기왕사는거 하면서 150 으로 올리고 +- 10 여분을 뒀었는데
<autowiz__> 174만원 나왔는데 그밑 사양으로는 가기가 싫고 적절한 모델도 안보이더라구요. 그가격에 사라고하면 친구도 부담될거 같고 해서
<autowiz__> 제돈 10만원 몰래보태서 164만원이라고 기존모델은 단종됐다고 하고 사다 줬네요
<autowiz__> 저 착한일 한거 맞지요? ㅎㅎ  쓰담쓰담 부탁 드립니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 점심시간들 보내세요
<autowiz__> 맛점 드세요~
<samahui_pi> 날씨가 정말 좋습니다. 물론 쌀쌀하지만 그래도 맑은 하늘 덕분에 볕이 들어서 운전 할 때는 덥군요.
<samahui_pi> 알로하~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pi> 퇴근하셨나보군요
<Seony> 퇴근하고 밥 먹고 티비 보다 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 부럽습니다
<samahui_pi> 어제 접속이 안되던데 여기 문제인줄 알았더니 제가 쓰는 헬쥐 망이 문제였더군요
<Seony> 막혔었나봐요?
<samahui_pi> 포트가 바뀌었어요
<samahui_pi> 막힌 포트가 6667 막아놓더니 이제는 8001을 막아놨네요
<samahui_pi> 제가 6667이 안되서 8001로 써왔거든요... 근데 어제 갑자기 둘이 바뀌었네요 ㅡㅡ;;
<Seony> 이유없이 걍 포트를 막는게 좀 이해할 수가 없군요...
<samahui_pi> 저도 이해가 안가요. 전화했더니 하는 소리가 보안 때문에 막는다더군요 ㅡㅡ;; 그래서 댁들이 막아도 뚫릴라믄 다 뚫리고 안막아도 들어오는 놈 없다고 해줬죠
<Seony> 다 막는다고 해결되는게 아닌데...
<samahui_pi> 근데 ... 어제 그러고 났더니... 오늘은 포트가 다 열려있네요 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui_pi> 뭐하자는건지 이해가 안가요
<Seony> 막고자시고는 소비자가 알아서 할 일이고, 그걸 isp 단위에서 막는건 암튼 이해할 수 없네요
<samahui_pi> 전용선이 따로 있어서 서비스는 그쪽으로 하지만... 업무용 nas 물려놓은놈은 어제 놀았네요
<samahui_pi> 그러게요
<samahui_pi> 알아서 할 일을 지들이 나서서 해줄 필요는 없어보이는데요... 아무튼 어제 지랄지랄 난리 피워줬더니 오늘은 다 뚫려있군요
<Seony> 뭔 보안이냐고 물어보시지 ㄱ랬어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 당근 물어봤더니 해킹시도가 있었다더군요
<samahui_pi> 그래서 웃어 줬죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  해킹시도가 있어서 그랬다는건 이해하는데, 해킹시도하면 그냥 다 막는게 답인가보군요..
<samahui_pi> vb에 깔아놓은 윈7에 avira프로 깔아줬더니... 윈도우 업데이트를 막는군요
<samahui_pi> 훌륭하여라 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 웃긴게... irc쓰는 포트는 다 막혔는데 토렌트는 잘돌아가더군요
<samahui_pi> 보안이 문제가 아니라... 같은 건물에서 회사 회선으로 헬쥐를 쓰는데 직원들 딴짓 못하라고 막아달라 부탁한건 아닌가 라는 의심이...
<samahui_pi> usb메모리는 정말 똥값되었군요
<samahui_pi> 64기가가 2만원도 안하는군요
<Seony> 네 요즘 usb 메모리는 엄청 싸지고 있죠
<Seony> ssd가 빨리 싸져야하는데...
<samahui_pi> 스스디도 저용량은 정말 싸졌죠
<samahui_pi> 256기가 정도는 8만원 정도 하더라고요
<samahui_pi> 512이상이 좀 싸져야 되는데... 전 이미 비쌀때 사서 노트북들에 다 달아준 관계로 천천히 싸져도 된다고 심술부려봅니다
<samahui_pi> ddr4메모리도 가격 잘 내려왔더군요... 오늘 하나 구입하려 봤더니 8기가가 4만원대더군요
<samahui> 등록해놓은 아이디로는 오랜만에 접속하는군요 ;;
<Seony> 다들 일하시나 바쁘신듯 싶군요
<autowiz__> 아닙니다 써니님이 재일 바쁘시지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 제일
<samahui> 오~ 제일 바쁘신분 떠오르셨군요
<samahui> 오늘도 야근이신가요?
<autowiz__> 설마 저는 아니지요?
<samahui> 야근하시는 분이 아시겠지요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 제가 밤샘하면 항상 같이 계시자나요
<autowiz__> 클클
<samahui> 고로 저보다 자주 밤샘하시는거 같던데요
<autowiz__> 간혹 일안하고 밤샐때도 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 아아 세상에 참말로 해보고 싶은일 , 할일은 많고
<autowiz__> 시간은 부족하고 ..
<samahui> 의지가 강하면... 없는 시간도 만들어 내실수 있을겁니다
<samahui> 화이팅 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ   시간이 금이라는데 , 시간을 만들 수 있으면 금도 만들 수 있고 뭐 좋네요
<autowiz__> 곧 부자 될거 같습니다.
<autowiz__> 혹시 태양소년 에스테반이라는 애니를 아시는분 계실까요?
<samahui> 황금콘돌...
<samahui> 만 기억나요
<samahui> 황금 목걸이도 기억나는군요
<autowiz__> 그거 마지막 화를 봤는데 충격이던데요
<autowiz__> 링크가...
<autowiz__> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x112jz8_%ED%83%9C%EC%96%91%EC%86%8C%EB%85%84-%EC%97%90%EC%8A%A4%ED%85%8C%EB%B0%98-%E5%A4%AA%E9%99%BD%E3%81%AE%E5%AD%90%E3%82%A8%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%90%E3%83%B3-%E7%AC%AC39%E8%A9%B1-dvd-640x480-divx505_shortfilms
<autowiz__> 이게 마지막 편인거 같은데
<autowiz__> 태양의 힘을 내는 화로  라는 장치가 있는데 조금만 사용법이 틀려도 ~~ 강력한 열ㄹ ㅗ주위의 지각을 녹이며 끝없이 땅속으로 파고든다. 라는 부분이 있는데
<autowiz__> 원자로 용융이랑 같은 현상이라
<samahui> 일본 후쿠시마군요
<samahui> 내용은 기억이 안나지만 전 이거 어릴적에 왠지 무겁게 느껴져서 잘 안봤던거 같아요
<autowiz__> 무슨 노스트라 다무스도 아니고 .... 는 오바 같고. 뭐 그냥 SF 이기야 했겠지만서두 맘이 무겁더라구요.
<autowiz__> 주말에 응답하라 1998 보다가 , 에스테반이 뭔지 저는 기억이 안나서 찾아보다가 아주 멀리까지 갔었네요
<autowiz__> 아 1988 이군요
<Seony> 저는 요즘 폴아웃4 라는 게임하는데, 이게 너무 재밌어서 다른걸 못하겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 폴아웃4 재미있나요?
<samahui> 스팀 세일한다기에 구입하려다 말았는데... 스팀은 뫃아놓은 게임을 하지 못하고 감상만 하는곳이죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 또 구입하면 그대로 폴아웃3와 함께 끝도 못보고 진열될거 같아요 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<autowiz__> 게임타이틀은 용산에서 플라스틱 각으로 사줘야 재맛이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왜 사람들이 그렇게 폴아웃 폴아웃하는지 알거 같아요
<samahui> 폴아웃3 태어나는 장면부터 쉘터 빠져나가는 곳까지 하고 첫 마을에 핵폭탄 터트리고 그대로 접었었죠
<autowiz__> 제맛이 맞군요
<samahui> 그리고 베가스 인가 나온거 사놓고 장식...
<samahui> 이제 4를 사놓고 장식할때 인거 같군요 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<samahui> 종이박스로 사줘야 제맛이죠
<autowiz__> 저희집은 어릴때 부터 가난해서 ㅠㅠ 콘솔게임기는 언제나 그림의 떡 이었습죠 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 콘솔말고 전 pc버젼이예요
<autowiz__> (재믹스 V 는 있었었는...  음... )
<samahui> 재믹스가 있었다니... 8bit 컴퓨터는 가졌었군요
<autowiz__> 16비트가 없었네요 초등학교때 386-sx 는 또 있었으니까 ㅋ
<samahui> 전 8비트부터 16비트 xt at
<samahui> 386 sx dx
<samahui> 486 dx-2
<samahui> 그리고 팬티엄으로 넘어오면서 노트북라인업...
<samahui> 요래~ 계속 다 있었군요
<autowiz__> XT  AT 시절에는 터보버튼 달린 녀석들도 있었습니다. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 486때까지도 있었어요
<samahui> 그닦 효과는 없었지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 팬티엄 소숫점이하 계산 오류 등등 소리에 뭣모르고 초창기까지 486-DX2 66으로 버텼었죠
<samahui> 그러다 처음 팬티엄 구입한게 150mx 인 삼송의 센스였죠
<samahui> 그다음부터 쭈욱~ 컴팩과 ibm 씽크패드 라인업으로 ~~~~~
<samahui> 중간중간 게임을 위한 데탑을 만들어왔지만... 주로 노트북을 써왔네요
<samahui> 지금도 메인은 델 웍스와 개조한 씽크패드 x220 쓰는군요
<autowiz__> 수많은 역사가 있었습니다 그동안 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 정말 초기 컴퓨터 성능 생각하면 지금 컴퓨터는 슈퍼컴이네요
<samahui> 대학때 학교에서 굴리던 서버보다 지금 노트북이 더 좋은게 가장 기분좋은 부분입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 당시 과에서 쓰던 웍스가 솔라리스 였는디... 이거 구하고 싶어도 구할 곳이 없네요
<samahui> 갖고 싶었는디 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 특히 본체보다도 같이 딸려온 초거대CRT모니터가 그리워요
<autowiz__> 10년전쯤에 Buffer OverFlow 공부한다고 CPU 종료별로 중고서버라도 사서 스터디 그룹공유자산으로 하자
<autowiz__> 는 마음만 먹었다가 흐지부지 됐었던게 기억나네요 ㅎ
<samahui> 10년전... 뫃아놓았던 cpu의 금을 녹여보겠다! 고했다가 몇개 코어태우고 다 팔아먹었죠
<samahui> 486dx와 듀얼코어 하나 남았군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> CPU콜랙션 만들려고 열심히 모았던건데
<samahui> 뉴스에서 녹여서 금뺀다는 소리 듣고 그만... 눈이 멀어 사고쳤죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 코어탔어도 혹시 그거 한 10년 20후에는 엄청 비싸질 수 도 있을텐데요
<samahui> 몰라요 당시 그냥 고물상에 팔아버려서 ㅜㅜ 지금은 486DX2-66 딱 하나와 팬티엄3하나 그리고 듀얼코어cpu 요렇게 남아있어요
<autowiz__> 혹시 라도 응답하라 나중에 PD 나 작가가 필요한거 있다고 연락 올지도 ㅎㅎㅎ 아니면 박물관에서라던가
<samahui> 아~! AMD꺼 초창기 쿼드도 두개인가 있겠군요... 어딘가에
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 노트북 개조하느라 노트북용 i7 2세대도 있기는한데... 이것도 어디로 기어들어갔나 안보이더군요
<samahui> 집에가서 찾아봐야겠어요
<samahui> 어마전에 x220이라는 모델 개조를 의뢰해와서 그거 다시 제가 직접 개조에 개조를 거듭하고 있어요
<samahui> 마지막 7열에 쿼드코어 FHD 해상도의 12인치 노트북...
<autowiz__> 차도 아니고 노트북을 그렇게 개조 하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나름 메리트 있다고 생각되면서도... 조만간 레노버에서 클래식모델을 내놓을듯해서 그걸로 갈아탈까 ? .. 그럼 이걸 비쌀때 파는게 났지 않을까? 하는 고민중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 땜질 좀 해주고 CMOS 개조도 좀 해주고
<samahui> 처음엔 어려운데 나중에는 장비가 없어서 그렇지 장비만 갖춰지면 쉬워요
<autowiz__> CMOS 하니까 크~  부팅하자마자 나오는 CMOS 로고 화면 편집한다고 한 일주일 삽질했는데 그래도 재미 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 제이름 뜨게 해놨어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz__> 저는 제가 좋아하는 그림으로....
<autowiz__> (절대 야한건 아니고 ㅎㅎ )
<samahui> Welcome HELL~!!! SAMAHUI
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 근데 웃긴게
<samahui> 작은거에 너무 때려 넣어서인지... 전원이 딸려서 .. 10시간 갈 베터리가 3~4시간정도 밖에 못가요
<samahui> 거기다 전원도 60w 이하로 들었던건데 90w 전용 어뎁터 없이는 충전도 안되고요
<samahui> 더불어 저전력 모드로 돌리면 전원부족시 꼬옥! 꺼져버려요 ㅡㅡ ;;
<samahui> 작업하던거 여러번 날렸어요
<samahui> 그래도 애착이 가니 버리기 힘드네요
<samahui> 다만... 아까도 말했지만... 클래식 모델이 이녀석 급으로만 나온다면... 아마도 갈아타지 않을까 싶네요
<samahui> 다행이 업데이트 되는군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 제품 서비스 코드에도 제 이름을 넣어놔서... 보증이 안되겠군요 ㅎㅎ;; 개조한거라 이미 보증은 날아갔다고 봐야겠죠?
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<commania> X220이 쓰면 쓸수록 정드는데 말이죠... 개조가 다시 땡기는데, 과도한 개조는 무리를 불러일으키는다니...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 과하게 개조해 버렸어요
<samahui> i7 쿼드로 넣어서
<samahui> 전력도 90w어뎁터 없이는 충전이 안되요
<samahui> 베터리도 빨리 달고요
<samahui> 그래도 FHD개조는 정말 잘했다 싶어요. 화질도 좋고 잔상도 없고 무엇보다 작업할때 보다 많이 볼 수 있어서 좋네요
<samahui> 고로 작업하시거나 구입하시고 싶으시면 다른 개조는 다 빼고 FHD개조만 하세요
<samahui> 다 떠나서 마지막 7열키보드와 빨콩(트랙포인트) 조합에 FHD해상도의 12.5인치 노트북 이라는 점만으로 쓸수록 정은 들고 있습니다.
<commania> FHD 해상도를 기본 dpi배율로 그대로 사용하고 계시나요
<commania> 아니면 125%등으로 바꿔서 사용하시나요?
<samahui> 네 전 좋은 화질보다는 많은 정보가 좋거든요
<samahui> 1:1 배율로 씁니다
<samahui> 그래도 볼만해요 ubuntu에서요
<commania> 우분투는 DPI 배율이 100%와 200%만 가능해서리...
<commania> 아니면 제가 모르는 다른 dpi 설정 방법이 있던가요..
<commania> QHD면 200%했을때 HD처럼 쓸 수 있는반면
<commania> FHD는 200% 하면 qHD처럼 써야 하는지라...
<commania> 그냥 깨알같은 글씨라도 원래 배율이 낫기야하겠지요
<samahui> 폰트크기조정만해서써요
<samahui> 100으로 놓고요
<samahui> 그럼 dpi 높인 효과죠
<samahui> 어렵게 생각하고 쓰지마시고 쉽게쉽게~
<commania> 전 미니독에 FHD 모니터 달아서 써서
<commania> 어차피 폰트크기든 DPI든 기본으로 써야 하긴 하겠네요...
<samahui> 외장 모니터에서 조절해 놓아도 자체 모니터꺼는 변하지 않을건데요? 모니터 개별로 인식하니까요
<samahui> 뭐 아무튼 전 x220에 외장을 쓸 일이 없어서 그냥 씁니다
<commania> 음 그건 맥만 그런걸로 압니다
<commania> 윈도우는 dpi 일괄적용이래요
<samahui> 아니요 우분투도 전 그렇게 되던데요
<commania> 리눅스는 모르겠고..
<samahui> 우분투써요 전
<samahui> 전에 말씀 드렸는데 일땜시 한대만 윈도우 쓰고 다 우분투나 민트 씁니다
<commania> 화면마다
<commania> 글씨 크기가 달라진다는 건가요?
<commania> 예를들어 X220 FHD의 노트북 디스플레이가
<samahui> 듀얼로 쓰면 안될지도 모르겠네요
<commania> dpi는 그대로에 글씨만 150%로 설정되있다면
<samahui> 각각 으로만 쓸때 즉, 독에 물렸을때는 외장모니터만쓰고 노트북 들고다닐때는 노트북모니터만 쓸때는 각각 설정으로 되더군요
<commania> 아하
<commania> 그렇게 가능하군요
<commania> 12인치대 랩탑에서 FHD가 어떻게 표현되는지 어디서 구경할 수 있으면 좋으련만
<commania> 매장에 전시된 최신형 랩탑들은 죄다 DPI 125%고...
<samahui> 맥분 에어도 FHD이상의 해상도 아닌가요?
<samahui> 애플스토어가서 보세요
<samahui> 대충 비슷한 느낌입니다
<commania> 에어는 HD고
<samahui> DPI야 본인 임의로 바꿔버리면되죠
<commania> 맥프레는 FHD보다도 더 해상도가 높고요
<commania> 아이맥이 FHD인데...;;
<commania> 아, 해킨토시는 꼼수로
<commania> HD 모니터에 FHD를 다운스케일링으로 표시하는 방법이 있긴해요
<commania> 그걸로 함 써보고...
<samahui> 아무튼 일반적인 x220보다 훨 보기 좋아요
<samahui> 가볍고요
<samahui> 밝기도 밝고
<samahui> 해상도 높아서 선명하고... 이래저래 좋군요
<samahui> FHD개조가 필요하신거면 개조 전문으로 하는분 소개해드리죠
<commania> 레오킴님이요?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 저녁 맛있게들 드세요
<samahui> 전 나갔다오겠습니다
<autowiz__> 어디가시나이까  ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 밥먹고 왔어요
<samahui_pi> 저녁 드시고 일하세요~
<autowiz__> 아 배고픕니다. 누가 맛난거 사주실분 안계신가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 예전에 어디 java 설치할
<autowiz__> 할때도 64비트만 설치했더니 파일이 몇개 없고 실행도 안되고 그랬었는데
<autowiz__> 32비트도 같이 설치를 해야 되는거 같습니다. 뭐이런 개떡 같은 경우가 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_pi> 전 언제나 두가지 다 설치해서 파일이 없다거나 링크가 깨지거나 그런적이 없군요
<samahui_pi> 그리고 꼬이는 경우가 나오죠 ㅎㅎ; ;
<samahui_pi> 심심한데 구형 노트북에 OS나 선택해서 하나 깔아줘야겠어요
<samahui_pi> 구형 노트북에 새로운 OS설치하면 정말 시간이 잘가죠... 드라이버 잡다가 날밤새거든요^^l;
<autowiz__> 좀전에 문제생겨서 처리한다고 실컷해놓고. 잘 안되던 놈을 이름바꿔놓고 잘던놈을 복사를 시켜줬습니다.
<autowiz__> 복사중에 파일을 몇개 못찯던데 대수롭지 않게 여겼는ㄷ
<autowiz__> 잘된다고 생각했던 디렉토리안에 일부 몇개파일들이  비정상적이던 그놈의 디렉토리 안에 파일로 링크가 걸렸있었네요  ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 안되는놈은 완전히 배제 시켜버릴려고 mv 로 이름을 바꾸는 순간부터 서비스 다운 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 잘되던놈이 100% 잘되는줄 알고 cp -rp 로 복사시켰으나 symlink 참조 실패로 java 파일 못찾음 발생
<autowiz__> 웹페이지 500 에러 발생 (ㅠㅠ)
<samahui_pi> 전 db빼고 옮겨놓고 시연하다 피봤어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 밤샘합시다~
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 좋은 저녁 보내시나요
<ipeter> 전 퇴근하소
<ipeter> ê³ 
<ipeter> 밥먹고
<ipeter> 이제 한숨돌리고 여기 앉았습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 수고하셨습니다. 편이 쉬세요
<samahui_TP> 전 아직 멀었어요
<samahui_TP> OTL
<PotatoGim> 아... 간만에 텍을 만지려니 죽을 맛이네요...
<autowiz__> 텍? 이요?
<JasonJang> 모두놀라 스타텍 ㅋ
<JasonJang> 라텍!
<JasonJang> 레이텍 ㅋ
<ipeter> 콜라텍
<ipeter> 휴.
<ipeter> 시스템 76 지르고 싶지만
<ipeter> 무게때문에  gg 입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> ;;;
<ipeter> 좀 가볍게 만든거 없을까요.ㅠ
<ipeter> 괜찮은 리눅스 랩탑 판매회사 없을까요.
<ipeter> 뭐 델, 에취피 다 나오는것 같지만요.
<samahui_pi> 가볍기만 하면 되나요? 그럼 그냥 가벼운 노트북인 에버그린 노트로... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 농담이구요
<samahui_pi> 다나x 사이트 들어가서 가격 정해놓고 무게나 크기로 검색해보세요
<samahui_pi> 요즘 노트북이 하두 많아서 아무거나 본인 맞는거 사서 리눅스 깔고 쓰면 그게 리눅스 랩탑이죠
<ipeter> samahui_pi: 꼭 윈도우키 자리에 우분트 마크 꽂아놓고 싶다는 생각이 드네요.
<ipeter> 그럼 애플부심 넘어설것 같아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아 근데 램은 이제 16기가는 필수인거 같아요.
<ipeter> 회사에서 쓰는 맥미니 평소때 가용이 12기가 되는것 같아요.
<ipeter> 이클립스 띄우고 자바 코딩하면 16기가 다 쓸듯해요.
<samahui_pi> 전 32기가라.. x220만 어쩔 수 없이 16기가군요
<samahui_pi> 램은 다다익선이죠
<samahui_pi> 램은 무조건 다다익선!!! 많을수록 좋은거죠
<ipeter> 램다익선
<ipeter> 사마휘님 요즘 잘 지내시나요?
<ipeter> 따님은 어느덧 2살인가요?
<samahui_pi> 딸은 어느덧 2살인데 동생도 생겼네요
<samahui_pi> 조만간 셋째도 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_pi> 애들은 금방금방 늘어나는거 같아요?! 잉??!!
<ipeter> 우홧!
<ipeter> 축하드립니다!!!!=)
<samahui_pi> 감사합니다
<samahui_pi> 애들도 다다익선 입니다
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오옷!!!
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 즐거움이 배가 됩니다
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<samahui_pi> 하지만... 돈을 잘 벌어야 합니다
<ipeter> 부럽습니다 사마휘님.
<ipeter> 전 벌이가 시원찮고 모아둔 돈도 없어서 결혼은 물건너간듯 싶습니다.
<samahui_pi> ipeter님도 후다닥 가셔서 만드세요
<ipeter> 허허허.
<ipeter> 그러고는 싶지만...ㅠ 아쉽네요.
<samahui_pi> 더도말고 덜도말고 1타스 낳으세요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 헉
<ipeter> 피체로님
<ipeter> 저희 힘내요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 으흐흑
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 넵. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ :)
<ipeter> 덴마크 처자 그렇게 예쁘다던데...어떻게 소개팅 안되나요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 사실.. 저 내년에 결혼.. ^^;;
<samahui_pi> 추카드립니다
<samahui_pi> 청첩장 뿌리세요
<samahui_pi> 여기다가도 ㅎㅎ;;
<pchero_work> 감사합니다 ^^;;;;
<pchero_work> 아우.. 피곤하네요. ㅎ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 누구랑 결혼하시나요?
<samahui_pi> 어느덧 웃고 떠들다보니 일이 끝났습니다. 오늘은 애들보러 후다닥 들어가봐야죠
<pchero_work> 여자친구랑... 합니다 ^^;;;
<ipeter> 안돼...ㅠㅠㅠ 저만 남는건가요?!(오열)
<ipeter> 헉
<samahui_pi> 겨우 잡았네요
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 어서 들어가세요.
<samahui_pi> 네 나중에뵈요
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋ 피체로님!!!
<samahui_pi> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<ipeter> 네네 조심히 들어가세요!
<ipeter> 피체로님 설마 덴마크처자랑 결혼하시는거 아니신가요?
<pchero_work> 아니요 ^^;;; 한국 사람이에요. ㅎ
<ipeter> 어허허
<ipeter> 정말정말 감축드립니다.
<pchero_work> 감사합니다. :) ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 혼자가지 마시고
<ipeter> 저도 소개팅좀 시켜주세요.
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 금발 푸른눈 덴마크처자요..ㅠ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 울지만 마시구요!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아..말하고나서도 왜케 웃기나요.
<ipeter> 제가 많이 힘든가봅니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 이해합니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 눈물닦아드리고싶다..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 덴마크서 결혼하시나요?
<pchero_work> 아뇨, 한국에서요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그것도 인생에서 참 뜻깊을것 같은데..
<pchero_work> 덴마크 처자가.. 다들 이쁘고 참해요. ㅎ
<ipeter> 결혼을 외국에서 하는거요.
<ipeter> 헐
<pchero_work> 그런데.. 문제가 있어요.
<ipeter> 피체로님 저 약올리신다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 문제...?!
<pchero_work> 다들 너무 커요. -_-;;;
<ipeter> (두근)
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 뭐요?
<ipeter> 키가요?
<pchero_work> 키요.
<ipeter> 흠.
<ipeter> 괜찮은데요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ 아니.. 정말로 커요..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 대략 몇이나 되길래...ㅠ
<pchero_work> 180...;;;
<ipeter> 한국여성분들도 요즘은 다 커요.
<ipeter> 푸학
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 역시 덴마크는
<ipeter> 유제품의 나라인가요.
<ipeter> 우유 잘먹여서 그렇게 키가 큰가요.
<pchero_work> 정말 뭘 먹어서 그렇게 키가 큰건지...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 저번에.. 회사에서 10주년 행사?
<pchero_work> 행사를 어떤 레스토랑을 통째로 빌려서 했는데..
<pchero_work> 바에서 술도 무제한으로 마시고 정말 좋았더랬죠..
<pchero_work> 그런데, 갑자기 어떤 아저씨들이 들어와서 레스토랑 한 가운데에, 무대 장치를 설치하고, 큰 쇠봉을 하나 박더라구요.
<pchero_work> 어?? 하고 있으니까.. 갑자기 폴 댄서가 입장.. -_-;;;;;
<pchero_work> 그리고는 봉춤을 추기시작하는데, 문제는 봉춤추는 아가씨가 키가 180이 넘고 몸무게가 70 키로쯤...되는..
<pchero_work> 신기한 경험이었죠. -_-;;;
<autowiz__> 저희방에 변호사는 없지요? ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 피체로님 지상천국에서 사시는군요!!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님
<ipeter> 이혼전문 변호사는 알아요.
<ipeter> 좀 높으신 선배의 남편분이 이혼전문 변호사셔요.
<autowiz__> 이혼은 아니구요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 도움못되서요..ㅠ
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 무슨 일이신가요..?
<pchero_work> 중요한 일이라면.. 챗이나 인터넷에서 자문을 구하시는 것보다..
<pchero_work> 10만원 정도 투자해서 직접 유료 상담을 받아보시는 걸 추천합니다.
<HolyKnight> 으..... 위쳐3하고 있는디 초반 과수원에서 하고 있는데유. 조금씩조금씩 하고 있는데
<HolyKnight> 가이드나 팁을 좀더 숙지해야겠네유.
<HolyKnight> 귀찮더라도 과수원 마을을 돌아다녀야겠지유?
<HolyKnight> 장비를 만들려고 하는데
<HolyKnight> 재료는 어케 해야하는지...
<HolyKnight> 도면을 분명 구입했는데 구입한 도면은 어디서 확인하는 건지..
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 공부 좀더 해야겠네유.
<autowiz__> 위쳐는 서니님께 여쭤보면 잘 알려주실거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오늘 아침엔 여권 재발급 받느라 영사관 갔다와서 한시간 반 늦게 출근하게됐네요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일본은행인가 어디선가, 내년 일본 및 세계 경제에 대한 아주 비관적인 분석글을 내놨네요
<Work^Seony> 주요 내용은, 미국을 비롯한 세계 선진국들은 언제 무너져도 이상하지 않을만큼 불안하다 인데, 부정하기 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 그동안 너무 써왔지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 미국 정부 사이트 중에서, 1초 단위로 미국의 부채(빚)을 보여주는 웹사이트가 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 1초에 수억씩 올라갑니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 정부 사이트는 아니네요
<Work^Seony> http://www.usdebtclock.org/
<Work^Seony> 초당 수억은 아니고, 수천만원이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 슬슬 해도 뜨고 배도고파오고
<autowiz__> ㅂ3ㅁㄷㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<autowiz__> ㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<autowiz__> ㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<autowiz__> ㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-02
<autowiz__> ㅑ
<autowiz__> 아이고 졸다가 실수를 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그러신거 같았습니다
<JasonJang> 그래두 용서할 수 없음  버럭
<JasonJang> ㅋ
<autowiz__> 허업 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> autowiz__, 근데 변호사는 왜 찾으세요?
<autowiz__> 친구가 신고 당한게 하나 있어서요ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 흔한 유형이라면 인터넷에서 사례를 쉽게 찾을 수 있지않을까 싶네요
<autowiz__> 알바하던 직원이 일을 너무 못하고 지각도 많고 결근도 하고 해서구두로 처음에 말했던 내용보다 월급을 30~40 정도 덜 받았어요 한달만에 갑자기 그만뒀고
<autowiz__> 반정도는 일하는도중에 가불 받았고
<autowiz__> 나머지 돈은 일 그만두고 있다가 따로 와서 40정도 덜받는거 감안해서 그렇게 하자 했는데
<autowiz__> 10개월쯤 있다가 이제서야 임금체불로 걸었다네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 서로 합의한 내용에 대한 증거가 충분치 않으면 불리해보이네요
<autowiz__> 법적으로만 따지자면 줘야 하는걸 수 도 있는데 ... 이래저래 상황은 별로 안좋네요
<JasonJang> 그거 걸면 걸리는 건데...딱하네요. 하지만 3자대면에서 어느 정도는 인정되겠네요. 즉 적당히 조금 더 주고(주는 사람쪽에서는 손해?) 대신 처벌은 피할 수 있겠어요(주는 사람쪽에서는 다행)
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz__> 3자대면에서 근로감독관 한테 얘기를 잘 해봐야 겠지요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 준: 하이
<jun_> 오랫만에 회사 들어왔는데 할일이 산더미네요;;;
<jun_> 근데 하기가 싫으네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 간만에 가면 그런거지뭐 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 양쪽다 엄첨 감정적이 된거 같아서 , 합의 안보고 그래 끝까지 한번 가보자 라고 할까봐 걱정입니다.
<JasonJang> (결논) 변호사 필요한 일은 아닌데...
<autowiz__> 짧게라도 상담이라도 받아볼려고 했었드랬죠
<JasonJang> 아이(애)하고 어른하고 싸우면 늘 아이가 이기죠. 왜냐면,
<JasonJang> 어른이 아이 때려서 이겨도 못났다는 소리듣고...
<JasonJang> 아이한테 어른이 (쳐)맞으면, 역시 못났다는 소리듣기 땜에...
<jun_> autowiz_: 형 무슨일 있으신거예요???
<Work^Seony> 그외에, 제가 알고있기로 외국도 그렇지만 울나라도 노동법이 고용주보단 피고용인의 손을 더 많이 들어주는 편인 걸로 알고있어요
<autowiz__> 뭐 내가 당한건 아니고
<autowiz__> 네 피고용인의 손을 들어주는게 맞는거 같은데 어째 좀 억울해서 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> Work^ Seony:  현실은 아직 윗글의 반대.
<autowiz__> 신고한 사람도 25살 쯤 됀다는데 , 거참
<Work^Seony> 대기업 제외하구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 우분투 12월 오프모임 공지 떳네요
<autowiz__> 2015년 12월 19일, 15시 ~ 20시
<autowiz__> 장소 : 구로동 9로드
<autowiz__> 도로명 주소 : 서울특별시 구로구 도림로 46 2층, 9로드
<autowiz__> 지번 주소 : 서울특별시 구로구 구로3동 779-41 2층, 9로드
<autowiz__> 10주년 이라는군요
<Work^Seony> 지번 주소라는게, 옛날 주소 방식인 건가요?
<JasonJang> 예
<JasonJang> 새 주소= 도로명 주소
<Work^Seony> 커피 치킨에 술, 라면 가격 줄줄이 오른다는 기사를 보고있는데,
<Work^Seony> 치킨 한 마리에 2만원이라는 기사 보니까, 저는 여기서 치킨 $23도 비싸다고 생각했는데 한국 물가가 제가 떠나올 때랑 많이 다르네요..
<Work^Seony> 치킨 얘기하니까 치킨 먹고싶네요
<JasonJang> 위 중 "9로드"라는 것은 상호 또는 간판이름인듯 싶은데...
<JasonJang> 온오프 믹스에 가보니 인원수 제한이 15? 30? 넘 적다"는 혼잣말.
<JasonJang> 저 장소가 뻔뻔네 집쪽 아닌가? ㅎ
<autowiz__> 그래요?
<autowiz__> 준~ 너도 등록해~ 근데 집에는 못들어가거나 아주 늦게 들어갈듯 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 오프모임 말씀하시는거죠?
<autowiz__> 응응
<autowiz__> 그렇게 안늦을 수 도 있겠다
<autowiz__> 20시 까지 세미나 진행하고 그때부터 밥먹는줄 알았는데 그게 아니네
<jun_> 전 그렇게 장시간 집중을 못합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 시키면 하는거지 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 저도 등록했습니다.
<HolyKnight> 서니찡 위쳐3하는중인디
<HolyKnight> 초반 과수원에서 부가퀘 두세개
<HolyKnight> 했는데도 렙이 아직 1이네유 ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 과수원 마을을 천천히 다 돌아다녀야겠쥬?
<Work^Seony> 원래 꼼꼼히 하는거 좋아하시면요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 빨리 엔딩보고 싶어하는 성격이라, 좀 놀다 나갔어요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 백색과수원 돌아다닐만한데가 없을텐데요... 좁잖아요
<Work^Seony> 지방에서 놀지마시고 얼른 서울로 상경하셔야죠 ㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 장비재료는
<HolyKnight> 어케 구해유
<HolyKnight> 아직 기본장비뿐이에유
<jun_> 현..질?? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그냥 한번 던져봤슴돠~
<samahui_tp> 비가 엄청나게 오는군요
<samahui_tp> 점심 먹으러 나가기 싫어지네요
<samahui_tp> 즐거운 점심 시간들 보내세요~
<aonezip_> 요즘 너무 비가 많이 오네요. 런던도 아니고...
<autowiz__> 강수량이 적어서 물부족한곳이 많다는데
<autowiz__> 비가 좀 오긴 와야 할거 같습니다.
<JasonJang> 전국적으론 많이 많이 와야죠~ ^^
<samahui_tp> 전국적으로 서울빼고 많이 와야죠
<samahui_tp> 서울은 안와도 되요 ㅜㅜ 출퇴근이 너무 힘들어요
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 이론 지역이기주으를 봤나? (또 버럭) ㅋ
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ 이기 주의가 아니라 현실주의예요
<samahui_tp> 출퇴근 비오면 차들을 많이 끌고 나오셔들... 운전이 힘들어요
<JasonJang> ^^
<samahui_tp> 근데 서울이 가장 차가 많으니 나만 생각한게 아니라 서울 시민들 생각해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 라고 핑게를 대고 있습니다 ^^;;
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~!
<minyoung> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/GhbYoIjk/Screenshot_2015-12-02-14-46-43-1-1.png
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅇㄷ
<jun_> 음... 무엇을 뜻하는지 모르겠네요;;;
<jun_> 무식함의 극치를 보여주는 거 같아서 부끄럽습니다 =.=
<ham> ham!
<jun_> 배고프게 햄을 생각나게 하시고서.... 사라졌네요;;;;
<razGon_MINILA> 지방에서 아이에게 코딩을 알려주려고 하면 어떻게 하는게 좋을까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 저의 경우는 초2때부터 햇는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 딸이고 해서 기본은 알려주고. 초3-4세부터 해줄려고 하는데..
<ipeter> 휴.
<ipeter> 역시 연애는 타이밍이네요.
<ipeter> 뜬금없지만 그렇습니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 뭐 차근차근 배우면 좋지 않을까요?
<ipeter> 다만 너무 어렵게 느끼면 흥미가 떨어지니 그것도 주의해야하는것 아닐까 생각됩니다.
<jun_> 전 코딩을 20살때 배웠는데..... 엄청 빠르시네요;;;;(갑자기 삼천포 이야기...ㅋㅋ)
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 생각해보니 앞으로 애들 세대에 세상을 움직이는 원리입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 다들 영어는 졸라 배우면서 기계와 대화하는 방법을 안배운다는거
<razGon_MINILA> 이상하지 않아요?
<razGon_MINILA> 영어 중국어 배우는데. 컴퓨터로 수학이나 과학을 통합하려는 교육은 아직 우리나라는 약해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 제 아이가 여자애인데 기본 교양은 알아두어야 되지 않을까 생각해서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 인터넷이나 워드도 좋지만. 코딩을해서 생각을 논리적으로 시스템을 구성하는 그런 것이 중요하지 않나 생각됩니다.
<Seony> 요즘 그렇게 생각하는 분들이 많아서, 서양에서도 어릴 때부터 코딩 시켜야한다고 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오늘 바람이 장난 아니네요;;;; 회사 끝나고 집보러 가기로 했는데 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz__> 바람은 이겨 내야 하는것이지요
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 퇴근.
<razGon_MINILA> 수고하셧습니다.
<autowiz__> 수고하셨습니다.~~
<jun_> 글고보니 19일에 세미나에 회비가 얼만지 안나오네요;;;;
<pchero_work> http://www.gamemeca.com/magazine/
<JasonJang> jun _  회비 없고요 = 당연히 무료, 다만 뒷풀이때 2만원이랍니다.
<JasonJang> 중딩 5천, 고딩 1만, *돈 잘버는* 임원은 5만원인데...강제'가 아닙니다.
<jun_> 5만원 내시는 분들을 잘 봐뒀다가 친해져야겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 이것저것 물어봐야지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> autowiz_: 형도 5만원??????
<jun_> 전 오늘 방을 보러가야해서리..먼저 물러나겠습니다~
<jun_> 수고하세요~~~~
<samahui_tp> 저도 오늘은 이만 퇴근합니다.
<samahui_tp> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 보내세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 혹시 내일 FOSS CON 오시는 분이 계시나요?
<Demonion> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3825863
<Demonion> http://www.bloter.net/archives/244929
<ningen> 안녕하세요
<ningen> 안주무시는분 계신가요
<pchero_work> 넵
<ningen> 제가
<ningen> 지금 언리얼엔진4 설치했는데
<ningen> 코어 덤프 오류 뜨는데
<pchero_work> 우와 언리얼4!!!
<ningen> 어떤 문제일지 찾지를 몰라서요..
<ningen> 오류 나기 직전 에러가
<ningen> [2015.12.02-15.47.07:040][  0]LogGenericPlatformMisc: FPlatformMisc::RequestExit(0) [2015.12.02-15.47.07:074][  0]CrashReportClientLog: Final state = Finished [2015.12.02-15.47.07:074][  0]LogExit: Exiting. 중지됨 (core dumped)
<ningen> 이거 거든요
<pchero_work> 음.
<ningen> 언리얼엔진4 실행됬다가 꺼지네요..
<pchero_work> 모르겠네요.
<pchero_work> 시작하려다가 꺼지는거죠?
<ningen> 구글링 해보긴 했는데
<ningen> 네네
<pchero_work> 로그 싹 다 지우고
<pchero_work> 실행하신다음에
<pchero_work> 실행 최초 로그부터 한번 봐야할 것 같아요.
<ningen> 구글링 해보니까 아마도 그 오류는 openal 디바이스가 없어서 그럴거다라는 추측글은 있는데
<ningen> 외국사례다 보니... 물어볼사람도 없고 ㅠㅠ
<ningen> 유니티5는 실행되는데 왜 언리얼은 실행이 안되는지 참 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 올려주신 로그에는
<pchero_work> 아무것도 안나타나있어요.
<pchero_work> 저걸로는 오류를 짐작하기가 힘드네요.
<ningen> 실행중에 워링 뜬거라고는
<ningen> LogModuleManager:Warning: ModuleManager: Module 'PakFile' not found - its StaticallyLinkedModuleInitializers function is null. LogModuleManager:Warning: ModuleManager: Module 'SandboxFile' not found - its StaticallyLinkedModuleInitializers function is null. LogModuleManager:Warning: ModuleManager: Module 'StreamingFile' not found - its StaticallyLinkedModuleInitializers function is null. LogModuleManager:Warning: ModuleManager: Module 'Netw
<ningen> 이거 뿐이거든요
<ningen> 근데 이거는 실행하는데는 그닥 지장은 없을거 같긴 한데
<ningen> 펑션문제라
<pchero_work> 음... 일단, 저는 언리얼 전문가가 아니어서.. 해당 함수가 어떤 역할을 하는지 모르겠어요.
<pchero_work> 중요도도 모르겠구요..
<pchero_work> 분석하려면 로그 처음부터 흐름을 좀 봐야하는데..
<pchero_work> 저도 곧 퇴근시간이라..
<ningen> 음 로그가 너무 길어서..
<pchero_work> pastebin.com
<pchero_work> http://pastebin.com
<ningen> 아 ㅠ 일단은 제가 openal먼저 깔아보고 안되면 글올려볼게요
<pchero_work> 넵. 행운을 빕니다! :)
<ningen> 넵~ 도와주셔서 감사합니다~
<ningen> libopenal0a 패키지를 사용할 수 없는데 다른 패키지가 참조하고 있습니다. 해당 패키지가 누락되었거나, 구식이 되었거나, 또 다른 소스에서 받아와야 할 수도 있습니다.
<ningen> 라고 뜨는데 다운받는법 아시나요
<ningen> openal은 설치했는데 libopenal0a만 안받아지네요
<autowiz__> 냐냥 데굴데굴
<commania> 냐냥
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_tp> 펄펄~ 눈이 옵니다~ 하늘에서 눈이 옵니다~~~~~~
<samahui_tp> 출퇴근길 지옥이 열렸습니다!!!
<Gooos> 안녕하세요. 눈온다고해서 일찍 출근했더니 피곤하네요 -_-;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Gooos> 벌써출근하신분이 계시군요 :)
<Gooos> 아..아니실 수도 있겠군요.
<Work^Seony> 눈이 오나보네요
<Gooos> 네 이미 길가엔 눈이 조금 있더라구요
<Work^Seony> 어찌보면, 눈 와서 덜 춥겠군요
<Gooos> 네 온도는 안 낮아요 :)
<Work^Seony> 그래도 일단 "조금" 오는 정도로 출근길 지장 생길 정도는 아니겠네요
<samahui_tp> 벌써 출근입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 오늘 오전에 미팅잡혀서요
<samahui_tp> 눈은 갑자기 폭설인데요
<samahui_tp> 함박눈옵니다
<Work^Seony> 흐 함박눈...
<Work^Seony> 눈 오는거 보고싶네요...
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-03
<samahui_tp> 보는건 이쁘고 포근하고 즐겁죠
<samahui_tp> 하지만... 그거 쌓인 혹은 녹아내린 길을 걸으면... 아 정말 눈 않오는 저 어디 따스한 나라에 살고 싶어집니다
<samahui_tp> 지금은 또 그쳤어요
<samahui_tp> 0도인데 눈오다말다하니 쌓이지는 않겠네요
<samahui_tp> 다만... 빙판이 되지 않을까 걱정되네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 따뜻한 나라는, 눈은 못보지만 날씨로 고민하지 않는다는 장점은 있죠
<samahui_tp> 그러니까요. 날씨 고민안하고 살고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 타이어 스노우체인도 안챙겨왔는디 저녁에 쌓이지 않기를 빌어봅니다 ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_tp> 쌓이면 어쩔 수 없이 외박해야죠. 어쩔 수 없이... 술약속이라도 잡아야 하나 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 회의 댕기올께요 오늘 하루도 화이팅! 입니다!!!
<Work^Seony> 다녀오세요
<libcheesekun_so> \ ' ')/
<jun_mobile> 서울은 눈이 펑펑오네요!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_mobile> 안녕하세요~
<jun_mobile> 길얼구 사람에 치일꺼생각하니  한숨부터나오는게.....더이상 눈온다구 기뻐할  나이는 지났나봐요ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> jun_mobile, 평소에 pc게임 하세요?
<Work^Seony> 아 어느분이 저번에 GTA5 사셨더라...
<jun_mobile> 요새는 잘안해요ㅎㅎ
<jun_mobile> 손가락  까딱하기도싫어서  티비를 자주봐요ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 폴아웃4 하는데, 이거 너무 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시계 볼 때마다 시간이 지나가있는게 아쉬울만큼 재밌어요
<jun_mobile> 고론 타임머신류의 게임...  해보고싶습니다ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 폴아웃이 이번에 처음인데, 왜 사람들이 그렇게 폴아웃에 열광하는지 알 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_mobile> 백수되면 도전해보겠습니다!!! ㅎㅎ
<jun_mobile> 벌써 길이 얼기시작했네요.....
<jun_mobile> 퇴근할때 헬되겠는디요
<HolyKnight> 폴아웃 베가스인가유?
<Work^Seony> 폴아웃4에요
<samahui__> 베가스는 3의 확장판 격이구요 4 나왔죠... 회의 댕겨왔습니다
<samahui__> 그리고 또 갑니다 ㅎㅎ;; 바쁜 아침이군요.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> 그거 한글판 아직 안나왔더군유
<samahui_X220> 영문이예요
<Work^Seony> 네 저는 그냥 엑스박스로 하고 있어요
<HolyKnight> 네...
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터로 게임하면 집중이 잘 안되다보니, 왠만하면 콘솔로 하거든요
<HolyKnight> 부럽네유
<samahui_X220> 폴아웃이 자유도 만땅에 배경이 환타지가 아니라 SF인지라 나름의 매력이 있죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 제가 느끼는 부분이,
<HolyKnight> 환타지면
<Work^Seony> 자유도 보다는, 탐험하는 맛이 아주 좋더라구요
<HolyKnight> 스카이림이겠군유
<Work^Seony> 폐허가 된 보스턴을 돌아다니는데,
<samahui_X220> 스카이림(엘더스크롤 시리즈) 미래버젼이죠
<Work^Seony> 왠만한 건물들은 대부분 다 안에 들어가볼 수가 있고,
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안에 들어가면 어떤 일이 생길지 예상치 못하는 그 긴장감에 심장이 두근두근해져요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_X220> 극강 자유도와 넓은 맵...
<samahui_X220> 최고의 게임이죠
<samahui_X220> 하지만... 그 자유도가 발목을 잡기도해요... 플레이시간이 너무 길어서 저처럼 시간 없으면 즐기기 힘들어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 일단 그래픽이 좀 괜찮아져서그런지, 이번에 폴아웃 처음 해보는데 너무 재밌습니다.
<samahui_X220> 전 극단적으로다가 엔딩보던가 아니면 확 핵터트리고 그대로 소장모드예요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_X220> 폴아웃3도 그래픽 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번 폴아웃4는, 심시티 마냥 마을을 지을 수가 있어요
<Work^Seony> 어떤 사람은 아예 고층 빌딩을 지었더라구요
<samahui_X220> 파견갈 애들 미팅하는데 정말 마음에 안드네요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_X220> 회의 또 댕겨올께요
<Work^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 허
<HolyKnight> 새로운 요소인가보네유
<HolyKnight> 건물짓기...
<Work^Seony> 네 그런가봐요.  그래서 잡템들이 되게 중요해졌어요
<Work^Seony> 발전기도 지어야하고 침대도 만들어야하고 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 마을 지은 사람 스샷 http://bbs1.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/detail/pc/read?bbsId=G001&articleId=8684404&itemId=83486
<Work^Seony> 이게 더 대박이네요 http://bbs1.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/detail/pc/read?articleId=8676596&bbsId=G001&searchKey=subjectNcontent&itemId=83486&sortKey=depth&searchValue=%EB%A7%88%EC%9D%84&pageIndex=1
<jun_mobile> 여성케릭이 왕자복근ㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  아마 근육질로 세팅해서 캐릭 생성한 거 같네요
<jun_mobile> 제몸도 게임처럼 커스텀이 된다면...
<samahui_tp> 눈땜시그러나 인간들이 늦어서 한시간 밀렸네요
<samahui_tp> 아 귀찮고 일찍나와 졸리고 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 폴아웃4는 폴아웃3에 심시티 모드를 더한거군요
<Work^Seony> 흐 피곤하시겠네요
<Work^Seony> 네 그런거 같아요
<samahui_tp> 하다보면 시간 가는 줄 모르겠지만.. 그래서 손 대기 무서워요
<Work^Seony> 경제적으로 힘든 분께는 좋은 게임이겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ 새로운 타임머신의 탄생이군요
<samahui_x220FR> 문명하셨습니다. 가 아닌 폴아웃타셨습니다. 가 유행하겠군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러게요....
<Work^Seony> 다만 그러기에는, 한글화가 발목 잡을 거 같아요
<samahui_x220FR> 능력자들 통해서 조만간 나올겁니다. 벌써 메뉴는 한글화 했더라구요
<Work^Seony> 네 얼마 전에 한글화팀 인터뷰 한 거 보니까 85% 됐다고 하는거 같아요
<samahui_x220FR> 뭐 영어여도 즐기기에 문제가 크진 않죠.. 스토리 이해가 좀 어렵겠지만... 심시티를 즐긴다면요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 폴아웃이 맥용으로만 나왔어도 스팀에서 샀을텐데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 맥용도 나오지 않을까 싶어요. 요즘 스팀 행보를 보면 리눅스로 나와주면 더 좋겠지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 영어가 그나마 현대 미국영어라 아주 어렵진 않아요.  드래곤 에이지는 완전 옛날식이라 정말 하나도 못알아들었거든요..
<samahui_x220FR> 드래곤에이지도 그렇고 RPG게임에 대한 접근성의 최대 난간이 언어죠... 뭐 그래도 즐길사람은 다 즐기죠
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 즐길사람은 알아서 다... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 어릴적에 FF시리즈 하려고 일본어 공부한거라 같죠... 공부도 하고 번역집 사다가 놓고 했어도 재미있었죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 그리고 분명히 말씀드리지만 이정도 대작이면 한글패치 한달안에 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ; ;
<Work^Seony> 번역팀 목표가 올해 안으로 패치 내는 거라네요
<samahui_x220FR> 역시 ...
<samahui_x220FR> 이번 번역팀이 스카이림 번역팀과 같나요?
<Work^Seony> 이번에 콘솔도 모드 지원한다는데, 모드로 한글패치 되길 바라고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그건 잘 모르겠어요.  팀 왈도 라고 하네요
<samahui_x220FR> 아니면 회사 자체 번역팀?
<samahui_x220FR> 아
<samahui_x220FR> 스카이림 번역했던 팀이네요
<Work^Seony> 여기 인터뷰: http://www.gamemeca.com/news/view.php?gid=952147
<samahui_x220FR> 그전에 오블리비언도...
<samahui_x220FR> 베데스타 작품들에 목매는 분들이죠 ... 고마운 분들 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 휴가라도 내고 게임을 즐길까? 싶지만... 애들이 둘이되서 그것도 힘들거 같고... 전 한글화 완전하게 이루어진 내후년에나 즐기겠군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_x220FR> 이번에도 핵폭탄 찾아서 터트리고 봉인해야겠네요... 음... 4에도 어느 마을엔가 핵폭탄이 있을라나요?
<Work^Seony> 그건 잘 모르겠어요.  이번작은 그런 식으로 진행이 안되는 걸로 알고있어요
<samahui_x220FR> 잉? 그래요? 흠... 그럼 그냥 내년에 즐겨야겠네요
<samahui_x220FR> 100일은 지나야 애도 엄마 혼자 둘다 보던 장모님을 모시던 하겠죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 아이가 둘이니 퇴근하셔도 피곤하시겠군요
<samahui_x220FR> 그럼 회사에서 야근을 핑게로 노트북들고 게임이나 몇일 밤샘하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 아직은 괜찮아요
<samahui_x220FR> 도우미도 불렀고
<samahui_x220FR> 장모님도 와계시고
<samahui_x220FR> 전 그냥 일에 전념중입니다... 가끔 큰딸만 달래주면서요
<samahui_x220FR> 피곤한거 보다는 애들 보고 싶은 마음에 가끔 설레어 일이 안되죠
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 저는 아직 애가 없다보니...
<samahui_x220FR> 후딱 만드세요. 인생에서 가장 큰 창조물입니다.
<samahui_x220FR> 축복이죠
<samahui_x220FR> 애가 힘들까 혹은 환경이 안좋아서 안만든다 그러는데... 애 태어나면 다 극복됩니다. 안되면 이사가고 모자르면 더 열심히 벌어내면 되죠
<samahui_x220FR> 그리고 힘들지만 행복해하겠죠... (어릴때 까지는요 ㅎㅎ)
<Work^Seony> 저는 애를 안갖고싶어서 안가지는 쪽이 아니라 어쩔 수 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 애도 운명이죠... 노력해도 안생기기도 하지만 생각없다 덜컥 생기기도하죠
<samahui_x220FR> 아는 형님이 죽어라 인공수정했는데 안생기더니 겨우 쌍둥이 얻어서 기뻐했는데... 일년후 자연적으로다가 또 생겼더군요
<samahui_x220FR> 거진 7년을 노력해도 안생겨서 병원다니며 2년을 노력해서 낳았는데...  딱 1년 더 지나니 또 자연스레 또 생겼어요
<samahui_x220FR> 지금은 셋을 키우며 즐겁게 사시더군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  그런 경우 있다고 종종 얘기 들었어요
<samahui_x220FR> 확실히 자식은 운명적인거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 아... 저는 안생기니까 좋다고 해야할지 안좋다고 해야할지 모르겠네요...
<samahui_x220FR> 첫째는 잘 맞춰 나와줬는데... 둘째는 바로 생각하고 만든게 아닌데 생겼거든요
<samahui_x220FR> 본인 생활을 즐기고 두분이서 행복하시면 좋은거죠
<Work^Seony> 의사는, 둘다 문제 없으니 그냥 열심히 노력해라 이 얘기 뿐이고...
<samahui_x220FR> 친한 친구 동생이 애가 없어서 걱정하기에 충고해줬습니다... 손잡고 자라고...
<samahui_x220FR> 그랬더니 맨날 손잡고 자도 안생긴다 기에... 제가 손을 옆에서 잡지말고 마주잡고 자라고 해줬죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_x220FR> 사람들 왔군요. 후딱 회의댕겨오겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 넵
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui_tp> 넵!
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2t8jxgyC/Screenshot_2015-12-03-10-44-58-1.png
<razGon_MINILA> 제친구도 그렇던데요. 일년뒤는 아니고 몇년뒤에.
<razGon_MINILA> 인공수정해서 낳은뒤에 쌍둥이. 그리고 다음에 아이가 떡.
<razGon_MINILA> 6년뒤에..ㅋㅋ 거의 애들은 초등학생 되어있는데.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<autowiz__> 홀리찡 돈 벌으셨군요 ㅎㅎ 단위는 억 단위 인가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 눈이 좀 온다 싶더니 운전하다가 눈길에 미끄러졌네요 눈길 드리프트 스킬로 좌-우-좌 로 카운터 먹이고 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 2시쯤 애기 병원 데려가러 집에 가려고 했는데 안되겠군요
<samahui_tp> 길이 미끄러지나보군요
<samahui_tp> 그냥 일이나 하라는 하늘의 계시가 아닌가 싶어요
<autowiz__> 위치마다 다르니 괜찮을겁니다 내려서보니까 거기만 쌓여서 그런거 같습니다.
<autowiz__> 날씨도 별로 안춥고 다 녹았네요 눈이 이제 덜오고있고
<autowiz__> 저는 거의 산간 비슷한데 다녀오는길이라 회사근처 오니 그냥 물만 있네요
<autowiz__> 와 팀왈도 번역 얘기 읽다보니까 엄청나네요
<autowiz__> 300명이서 번역 잘 하고 계시는거 같습니다.
<autowiz__> 마치 클라우드 컴퓨팅 처럼 여러사람이 마구마구 붙어서 하고싶은일 하신다는게 , 와~ 멋지네요
<HolyKnight> 트롤짓
<HolyKnight> 트롤러도
<HolyKnight> 있는것가타유
<HolyKnight> 번역팀 ㅇㅇ
<samahui_tp> 그렇군요
<samahui_tp> 허나 이미 예약을 내일로 바꿨어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 불안한것보다는 확실한게 났죠
<samahui_tp> 잠시 리붓하고 올께요
<autowiz__> 맞습니다. 다른사람이 미끄러지면서 사고가 날 수 도 있고
<notemal> 다시 눈이 오기 시작하네요. 비만 오다가 눈 오니깐 기분은 좀 괜찮네요.
<samahui_tp> 내일을 위해서 차를 갖고 가야 되는데 마음같아서는 전철을 타고 가야 하는거 아닐가 싶군요
<samahui_tp> 눈이 계속오고 밤에 추워지면 내일 새벽이나 오전에는 빙판길을 달릴 수도 있겠군요
<notemal> 밤에 내리면 큰 도로 아니면 빙판길 되겠죠. 큰 길은 시장들이 신경써서 재설작업 하겠죠.
<samahui_tp> 재설 해놓은 도로도 다니기 싫어요. 차 다버립니다
<notemal> 그렇죠. ㅎㅎ
<notemal> 싹아서 세차해야되요.
<autowiz__> 오늘 가시면서 집 근처 주유소 에서 세차하고 가셔요~
<samahui_tp> 내일 돌아다니는게 걱정이죠 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_tp> 내일 아기 병원 데리고 가야 되거든요
<samahui_tp> 저녁에 술 약속도 있는디...
<samahui_tp> 내일 오전에 반차쓰고 오후 출근을 도모해봐야겠네요
<samahui_tp> 오전에 아기 병원도 다녀오고 차놓고 출근했다 저녁을 달려야죠
<samahui_tp> 아무튼 오전에 빙판이 안되길 바라봅니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz__> 오늘 밤에 ㅠㅠ 영하 4도까지 떨어지네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 빙판 확정이군요 ㅜㅜ;;
<autowiz__> 시베리아에서 바람이좀 덜불면 0~ -1 사이가 될지도 모르지요
<autowiz__> 차를 회사 두시고 내일 아침에 대중교통으로 출근하신다음
<autowiz__> 10~11시 쯤 되면 다른 차도 다니고 길이 좀 녹으면 그때 병원 가시는건 어떠실까요?
<samahui_tp> 아내 산부인과 들려서 애들 소아과 가야하는데 동병원 소아과가 1시까지 밖에 안하더라고요
<samahui_tp> 그럼 또 다른 병원도 들려야 하는지라 ㅜㅜ 이래저래 피곤하겠네요
<autowiz__> 긴 여정이 되시겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 사마님 영화 찍어도 될듯
<razGon_MINILA> 과연 그는 출근을 할수 있을것인가?
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/245008
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ 남들 다하는 출근이야 당연히 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 내일 빙판이 얼면 애들 데리고 돌아다니기 위험할거 같아서 과한 걱정 좀 했습니다.
<samahui_tp> 다행이 지금 길들은 다 얼지 않았더군요
<samahui_tp> 또 눈이나 비가 내리지는 않겠죠~라고 기대 중입니다
<nodaemon> 안녕하세요 우분투 초보자입니다
<nodaemon> 우분투에서 samba, nfs 서버를 해보려고하는데 패키지를 인스톨해도
<nodaemon> 데몬이 없어서 start 가 되지 않습니다
<nodaemon> not found
<nodaemon> 어떤 문제 때문에 데몬이 없는 것일까요..
<samahui_tp> 퇴근길이 열렸습니다. 차는 가져가야겠네요. 내일을 위해서 ㅜㅜ 오전에 병원 댕겨오고하면 그대로 저녁까지 농땡이 부려볼까 생각만 해보고 있습니다. 그리고 폴아웃4 결제완료?! 아무튼 즐겁고 따스한 저녁시간들 보내세요
<autowiz__> 낮에 눈도 오고 낭만적인 하루 였습니다.
<autowiz__> 하루 마무리 잘 하시고 야근하시는분들 모두모두 화이팅 입니다~~
<zeromon> 리눅스에서 기본적인IBUS 한글입력 문제 이유가 궁금합니다. qt4 어플들은 문제가 없지만 qt5 어플들에서 글씨가 딸려오는 현상이 또 발생합니다. 리눅스를 오랜 기간 사용해오고 있지만 한번도 근본적인 이유에 대해서는 생각해 보지 않았네요. 혹시 이유를 아시는 분 있으시면 설명 해주실 수 있을까요?
<JasonJang> zero mon: 답은 아니지만,  저도 오랜동안 같은 의문, 이젠 한번 짚어봐야겠다~는 생각도 같습니다.
<zeromon>  JasonJang:  하지만 저만 불편한 것이 아니란 점에서 약간의 위안이 됩니다.
<JasonJang> me 2 "저만"
<PotatoGim> ~~
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3836302&cpage=1
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ  한국은 불금의 새벽 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 벌써 금요일이군요
<autowiz__> 이번일주일도 금방 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-04
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch2> samahui_tp, 임무 중이십니까?
<razGon_Xch2> 아이를 병원으로
<Work^Seony> razGon_Xch2, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 계신 김에 질문 좀 ㅎㅎ  인공수정하는데 비용이 대략 얼마나 들어요?
<samahui_tp> 이제 가려고요
<samahui_tp> 병원 댕겨오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 집에 갔다가 병원갔다가 오면... 오늘은 저녁 약속도 있겠다 불금을 즐기면 그만이겠군요 흐흐흐
<samahui_tp> 즐거운 불금들 보내세요
<Work^Seony> 다녀오세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_Xch2> Work^Seony, 일잔 미국보다 쌉니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 일단
<Work^Seony> 그거야 그렇겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 제가 산부인과 의사가 아니라서요.
<razGon_Xch2> 잠시만요. 친구에게
<Work^Seony> 구글링해서 보는데 사람마다 다 달라서요
<razGon_Xch2> 제가 알기로는 보험 되는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 서니님 아직 한국 국적 있으시죠?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럼요 저랑 와이프 둘다 한국사람이에요
<razGon_Xch2> 그러면 의료 보험 되는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 그러면 얼마 안들거에요.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 자세한건 실제로 병원 방문해봐야 알겠군요..
<Work^Seony> 알아봐주셔서 감사합니다
<razGon_Xch2> 비급여 이거저거 하면 몇십만원정도 될듯?
<razGon_Xch2> 예
<JasonJang> 제가 들은 얘기로는 3회시도까지는 의보 적용, 4회떄부터는 자비 부담.  <--- 이 얘기가 5년 전 얘기이고, 출산 장려 정책중이니 비용 부담은 덜 할 듯 합니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 스타워즈가 곧개봉하는 군요
<razGon_Xch2> 흥행할까요?
<razGon_Xch2> 저는 솔직히 좋아합니다만.
<razGon_Xch2> 친구들은 그리..
<PotatoGim> 맛점들 되세요~
<autowiz> 맛점하고 왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 댕겨왔습니다. 맛점들 하셨는지요
<DarkCircle> 전 맛"약" (.....) 하러 갑니다. (먼산)
<autowiz> 삼선간자장면 먹었습니다 ㅋ
<HolyKnight> @SBS8news: 빈집서 돈을 훔치고 컴퓨터 게임 파일까지 내려받아 게임을 한 절도범이 붙잡혔습니다. 피시방 요금이 필요해 범행을 저질렀던 그는 로그아웃을 하지 않아 검거됐습니다.  http://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1003298655 pic.twitter.com/iB7ovqmEdj
<autowiz> 약? .... 한약 양약 마약 약과 약식 "강약약 중강약약 ㅋㅋ"
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<riain> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 모임이 언제였는지 기억이 안나네요 ;;
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/y1cnCSCB/Screenshot_2015-12-04-15-55-02-1.png
<PotatoGim> 큭.루가 다르게 떨어져가는 제 주식들을
<PotatoGim> 떠오르게 하시는군요...
<PotatoGim> .루 -> 하루
<PotatoGim> 어느새 -30퍼를 찍고 손절도 포기한채로 가치투자라며 자위하는 중인데...ㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<autowiz> 끙 ㅠㅠ 마이너스 나버렸네요 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3837640
<Work^Seony> 회의 중 어쩌다보니 sqlmap 얘기가 나오게됐는데, 개발 중인 사이트 하나 테스트 해보라는군요.... 어떻게든 뚫어보고 싶은데 쉽지않네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-05
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> ldap db 말씀하시는거지요?
<Work^Seony> 테스트 사이트는 루비온레일즈에 mysql이에요
<Work^Seony> 근데 레일즈 이거 취약점을 전혀 찾을 수가 없네요
<autowiz> 모의 해킹인가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> OS 자체취약점보다는 웹 앱 취약점이 위험한 경우가 많은데 ... 그냥 sql 인젝션 만 테스트 해보실려는건지
<Work^Seony> 모의해킹이라고 봐야겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러니까,
<Work^Seony> 현재 저희는 교수진 논문자료가 ldap에 보관되어있거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 개발자들이 ldap 사용을 불편해하니까,
<Work^Seony> 어떤 개발자 하나가 이걸 ldap에서 db로 옮겨오는게 어떻겠냐고 제안을 했어요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 얘길하다가 어쩌다보니 sqlmap까지 얘기가 나오게 됐어요...
<Work^Seony> 제가 이거 해서 뚫으면, 아마 db로 옮겨가는거 취소할지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 해커 써니 ~ 이러면서 기사 실리는거 아닐까 싶은 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 그 정도까진 아닌데요, sql injection의 무서움과 sqlmap의 강력함을 얘기하다보니 그리됐죠
<autowiz> 언어들이 다들 그렇지만
<autowiz> sql 인젝션이나 파일 업로드 취약점 관련해서 프로그래머 들이 코딩 몇줄로 보호를 하고는 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 로그인 화면에서 보여주는 폼이랑 post, 헤더값으로 쿼리를 날려보는데,
<autowiz> 그 코드의 헛점을 찾아내거나 새로운 취약점을 찾아야 할지도 모르겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 취약점은 커녕 디비가 뭔지도 알아내질 못하네요
<autowiz> 웹서버 베너 변조하고 그런기본적인 작업들이 잘 되 있는건지도 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 로그인은 했는데
<Work^Seony> 일단, 외부에서는 로그인이 안되는 사이트라서, 걍 제3자의 입장으로 취약점을 스캔 중이거든요
<autowiz> 다른 부분에서 취약점이 있다는 ... 예를들면 로컬 사용자가 부당한 권한을 취득할 수 도 있다는 ... 그런쪽 테스트는 어떨까요?
<autowiz> 보통 이게 더 쉬운경우가 많지 않을까 싶은데요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그럴 걱정은 없어요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 교직원 외에는 로그인이 안되는 사이트거든요
<autowiz> 교직원중 하나가 악의적인 마음으로 다른사람의 자료를 지운다는 ㅜㅜ  가정까지도 하게 되는지라
<autowiz> (나쁜 오즈 ㅠㅠ )
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 그런 가능성이야 당연히 충분하겠지만, 보통 그런 경우는 저희는 고려하지 않고 있어요
<autowiz> 제가 sqlmap 공부하고 와서 도와드리겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저희 사이트 주소 알려드릴테니 여기로 테스팅 해보세요
<Work^Seony> 인젝션은 하지마시고, 그냥 디비 구조 테이블 구조가 보이는 정도까지만 되면 충분합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 쿼리로 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 일하시는곳이 하와이 주립대 중에서 제일 큰곳인가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제일 큰 것까진 잘 모르겠는데, 큰 편이에요
<Work^Seony> 교직원이 400명이거든요
<autowiz> 도메인이 멋지네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> kapa요?
<Work^Seony> 하와이어일 거에요...
<Work^Seony> 이 동네는 이상하게 서브도메인을 하와이어로 짓는 습관이 있거든요..
<autowiz> 아니요 coe.hawaii.edu  면 college of engineering 일꺼같고
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 보통 그렇게들 예상하는데, 저희가 공대보다 서브도메인을 먼저 선점했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> hawaii.edu 니까 하와이 에서 하나 밖에 없을 도메인을 사용하고 계시는거니 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 주립대는 주에 하나뿐이니깐요
<autowiz> college of education ?
<Work^Seony> College Of Education이죠
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저희도 대학교 사이트들이 많아서 가끔 학과들 약어로 서브도메인을 만드는데
<autowiz> 서로 이걸 해야겠다고 싸우는경우도 있고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 서브도메인이야 한 번 임자 맡으면 끝이지 않아요?
<autowiz> 전체적인 대세라는게 있으니까요
<Work^Seony> 저희 같은 경우는, coe.hawaii.edu를 저희가 쓰니까, 저희쪽 내부 부서에서는 서브도메인을 하나 더 붙여주거든요.  kapa-demo.coe.hawaii.edu 이런 식으로요...
<autowiz> 간혹 쌍방합의로 바뀌는경우도 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 말씀하신 김에 생각나서 공대는 서브도메인 뭔가 봤더니 eng네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엥?  바뀌면 해깔리게 되잖아요..
<autowiz> 예를들어 다른 대학들은 공대가 coe 를 쓰는데 우리 대학만 어쩌다보니 eng 를 쓰고 있다 이런경우
<Work^Seony> 도메인 서버 설정 전부 다 바꿔야되고...
<Work^Seony> 음... 다른 대학들이 어떻게 쓰는지 볼 필요가 있나 싶네요.  한국이라 그런가...
<autowiz> 그래서 어지간해서는 안바뀌는데 아주 간혹은 있습니다. 정 안되면 사이트 개편할때 라던가 도메인이 개편? 될때
<autowiz> 다른 대학 사이트 들어가보면 서브도메인이 뭔지는 알아볼 수 있잖아요
<ipeter_> 네
<autowiz> 저희는 희안하게 도메인이 바뀔때가 종종 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요.
<autowiz> 근래에는 대학 통폐합도 많았던 편이고
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 절대 일어날 수 없는 일입니다
<autowiz> 예를들면 UbuntuUniversity.ac.kr 에서 uu.ac.kr 로 바껴버리는거지요
<autowiz> 추가가 된다고 하는게 맞을지도 모르겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 너무 길어서 줄이는건 좀 이해는 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 배고파서 컵라면이라도 하나 먹어야 겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... 스캔이 안되는건지 내가 못하는건지..
<Work^Seony> 미팅 가서 "사이트 조낸 튼튼합니다" 이러기도 거시기하고
<autowiz> 미팅은 언제이신가요?
<Work^Seony> 담주 목요일이에요
<autowiz> 로그인 페이지는 정말 빡시게 짤려고 하면 간단하니까능
<autowiz> 내용이 가단하고 짧으니까 빡시게 짜는게 가능할것도 같은 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> authenticity_token 를 써서
<autowiz> 단순 무식한 접속시도는 막고 있네요 역시 외국물이 좋긴 좋습니다.
<autowiz> 한국에선 이런사이트 보기가 힘들어서 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 근데 이게 어떤 식으로 운영되는건지는 잘 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 걍 랜덤 스트링 만들어서 세션에 넣는 건가요?
<autowiz> js 중에 뭔가 처리하는부분이 있지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 로그인 페이지 위쪽에 보면
<Work^Seony> 말씀하신 단순무식한 접속시도 차단 같은건 보통 어떤 형태로 구현하는 거에요?
<autowiz> 음...제가 생각했던거랑조금 다르네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 그래도 막을 수 는 있습니다.   상단에 meta 태그로 넘겨주는
<autowiz> authenticity_token 값하고 폼 안에 있는 authenticity_token 값이 어떤 쌍을 이루게 서버쪽에 프로래밍 되어 있을거구요
<Work^Seony> 아... 뭐 결국 서버 측에 뭔가를 남겨서 대조하는 거군요...
<autowiz> 폼데이터를 전송하면서 authenticity_token 가 없거나 하나로 고정된경우
<Work^Seony> phpmyadmin도 그렇고 보통 랜덤문자열 생성해서 세션에 넣고 대조하는 거야 일반적이니...
<autowiz> 페이지 상단의(세션의) meta tag 에 있는 authenticity_token 랑 맞지 않으니까 허용이 안되게 해놓았을껍니다.
<autowiz> 간단한 스캐너의 경우 POST 만 그냥 주구장창 쏘아대잖아요
<autowiz> 그러면 저 페이지는 100% 걸러버리겠지요
<autowiz> 98% 일려나?
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇겠군요
<autowiz> 웹스캐너가  홈페이지 소스를 전부 정상 처리하면서 동작해야 할거 같습니다만
<autowiz> 다시 생각해보니 제가 틀렸을 가능성도 있을거 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 와이어샥으로 떠봐야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<JasonJang> 어유~ 죽겠다. 지난 밤, 아니 오늘 새벽까지 너무 달렸더니...ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> sqlmap으로 아는 동생이 만든 웹사이트 한 번 돌려봤는데,
<Work^Seony> 디비 구조에서 시작해서 테이블 구조, 데이터, 덤프, 다 나오는데다
<Work^Seony> 심지어 쉘 커맨드까지 날릴 수 있네요
<autowiz> mysql 직접접속한거랑 같네요 그정도면 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 쉘커맨드는 다 가능한 것 같진 않네요
<autowiz> db 사용자 권한이라서 그럴 수 도 있구요
<Work^Seony> 서버사이트 언어가 뭔지 물어봐서, 거기서 php라고 적어주니까 쓰기가능한 디렉토리를 불러달라네요
<Work^Seony> 아마 쓰기가능한 디렉토리에 명령어를 직접 써서 실행하는 거 같아요
<autowiz> 음... system 같은걸로 일일이 실행하는거보다 sh 파일 하나 만들어서 system 명령으로 그 쉘을 실행하는걸 수 도 있겠네요. 어쩌면
<autowiz> 특정 문자열 검출기능을 피하기 위함 일 수 도 있구요
<Work^Seony> sqlmap 이거 무섭네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 파일로 시스템 커맨드를 저장할려고 할때 실제 명령어를 파일에 쓰기 직전까지 인코딩해서 네트웍으로 전송한다음
<autowiz> 서버단에서 디코딩 할 수 있다면
<autowiz> DB 에서 시스템 명령어 내리는 옵션은 운영 DB 에서는 필히 꺼야 할거 같습니다. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 select, insert, update, delete만 키긴 하거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 저 4개도 이미 위험하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 로그인할 때 사용하는 디비 계정을, select만 가능하게 하고
<autowiz> 사용자한테 실행가능한 명령어 지정하는거 말고도 DB 설정 자체에서 system 명령어를 빼버리는게 있었던거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 로그인 이후에는 4개 모두 실행이 가능한 유저를 만들어서 쓰는 식이면 괜찮을까요?
<autowiz> 네 DB 사용자 계정도 가능하면 세분화 해서 select , update 따로 두는것도 필요하지요
<autowiz> 종종 있는 일인데 얼마전에도 모 대학 신규서버 들어가면서
<autowiz> 여러 업체에서 원격작업해야하는 상황이 생겼는데 귀찮다고 방화벽에서 IP 를 all 로 열어버렸더군요
<autowiz> 거기까지는 뭐 그랬는데 , 하필이면 패스워드를 root123 이나 root!@# 으로 해놔서
<autowiz> 1주일 예정된 작업 이틀만에 뻥~
<autowiz> OS 재설치 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> fail2ban 이것도 OS 기본설치에 포함되야 한다고 봅니다 ㅋㅋ 귀찮거나 잘 모르는 엔지니어들을 위해서
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥?  기본 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 우분투 서버는 기본이었던거도 같네요
<autowiz> 저희 회사 어떤분이 자꾸 centos 를 신봉하셔서
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 그게ㅜ아니라
<ircCloud^Seony> 서버 설치하면 당연히 설치해야하는 필수품...
<autowiz> 저런게 있는지도 모르는 사람들하고 일하느라 힘들어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 방화벽이 귀찮을게 뭐 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 몇개만 막으면 될걸
<autowiz> 해당업체한데 IP 를 받고 열거나 VPN 연결 혹은 프록시 기능 있는 접속 솔루션을 쓰고 있긴 하는데
<ircCloud^Seony> Ssh도 포트를 바꾸는 것만으로도 접속시도 엄청나게 줄어드는데
<autowiz> 해당 업체 엔지니어들이 사무실에서 일할지 집에서 일할지 몰라서 그랬다는거 같기도 하고
<ircCloud^Seony> pfSense에 기본 탑재된 기능이네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아번에 sqlmap 써보고 느낀게, 저희처럼 폐쇄적인 사이트는 해킹이 정말 어렵고, 조금만 개방되면 쫄딱 털릴 수 있다는 거네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 기본세팅으로돼있는경우 훌러덩 다 털리지요
<autowiz> HK ì°¡
<autowiz> 방가방가
<autowiz> form 뒤에 뭔가 있는지도 모르겠고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> form 도 토큰이랑 몇몇 기능으로 보안해놓았네요
<autowiz> 공부하고 다시 봐야겠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 오늘도 IRC를 굳건히 지키고 계시는군요.
<HolyKnight> 데헷
<PotatoGim> 간만에 라면 2개를 먹었더니 엄청 배가 부르네요;
<sungyo> ...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> ~(_ _    )~(  _  _ )~ 꾸벅...
<sungyo> 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> [444101.258642] zentyal-firewall drop IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:40:8d:5c:15:13:92:08:00 SRC=175.194.198.63 [More Information] DST=175.194.198.255 [More Information] LEN=123 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=19108 PROTO=UDP SPT=9006 DPT=9006 LEN=103 MARK=0x1
<sungyo> 서버 로그를 살피면, 드랍 로그가 항상 쌓이는데 원래 그런건가요?
<sungyo> 이걸 항상 모니터링 하고 있어야 하는지도 궁금하네요.
<PotatoGim> iptables 설정에서 추가하셨나보네요.
<PotatoGim> 같은 출발지에서 지속적으로 접근 거부가 발생하는 경우에는 크래킹을 시도하는 경우가 많습니다.
<sungyo>  인풋 기본 정책이 드랍이긴 해요.
<PotatoGim> 개인용으로 편하게 쓰시는 시스템이고 보안이 중요하지 않다면 -j LOG만 빼주셔도 되긴 할텐데...
<sungyo> iptables 로그 설정에서요?
<PotatoGim> 가능하면 별도의 로그로 빠지도록 syslog를 설정해주시는게 좋지 않을까 싶습니다.
<PotatoGim> 네, iptables의 정책 중에 드롭에 대해 -j LOG로 준게 있을 것 같네요.
<sungyo> 드랍 패킷은 많이 발생해도  서버 과부화까지 올라가기가 어렵나요?
<PotatoGim> 전체 거부 루틴이 어떻냐에 따라 다르겠지만 서비스에 영향을 미치기는 참 쉽습니다.
<sungyo> 최전방 라우터가 타버릴 수도 있겠네요?
<PotatoGim> 그걸로 인해 화재가 발생했다는 이야기는 아직까지 못 들어봤으나..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 서비스에는 불이 납니다.
<sungyo> 아...타버릴 수 있다는게..
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 제이슨님 꾸벅...
<JasonJang> 오랜만요~ 선교님
<sungyo> 네..
<PotatoGim> 안녀항세요~
<PotatoGim> 윽.. 오타..
<sungyo> 항세 하니 '항생제'가 떠오르는데, 실제 우리나라 항생제 투여율이 전체 국가별로 비교해서 낮은편이라고 하더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 음... 항생제 투여율이 높아야 좋은건가요?
<sungyo> 실제로  ddos로 개인서버가 타버렸다는 이야기를 가끔씩 듣기는 했어요.
<PotatoGim> 무지하다보니..ㅜ
<sungyo> 낮아야 좋다고 들었어요.
<sungyo> 높으면 나중에 잘 안든데요.
<PotatoGim> 아하... 치료를 목적으로 사용되는 항생제 투여율인가보네요.
<sungyo> 가만히 생각해보면.. 한국사람들이 항생제가 잘 안듣는건 복용하는 항생제 때문에 아니라 우유에 포함된 항생제때문일런지도 모르겠어요.
<sungyo> 네.
<PotatoGim> 우유에도 항생제가 포함되어 있군요;
<PotatoGim> 이틀에 큰거 한통씩은 비우는데..
<sungyo> 쫌 그런 말이 있더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 이래저래 과하면 안 좋다는 말은 들었었는데 대체할만한 요기거리가 없네요..ㅜ
<sungyo> 음, 의사선생님이 잘 아실텐데 오늘은 안보이시네요.
<PotatoGim> 주말이라...ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> 궁금한게 생겼는데, 혹시  ubuntulo12를 대화차단하면 우분투서버측에 로그가 안쌓이는건가요?
<sungyo> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 음.. 아마도 그러지 않을까요?ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 근데 차단하면 내가 쓰는 말도 상대에게 안보여지나요?
<PotatoGim> ubuntulo12가 볼 수 없다면 뭐가 됐든지 기록되진 않을  것 같은데...
<HolyKnight> http://blog.synapsoft.co.kr/427
<HolyKnight> http://blog.synapsoft.co.kr/m/post/426
<PotatoGim> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/wuvo-spot-the-global-lost-found-tracker#/
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-06
<JasonJang> 기능도 많이 진보되고 값도 싸졌네요?!!
<autowiz> 벌써 일요일 오후네요  꺼이꺼이 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<sungyo> 바야흐로 겨울이네요..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 포테토님은 사랑입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 으허허... 간만에 찐한 애정 표현을 해주시니 몸둘 바를...ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3854880&cpage=11
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 오해하시면 안됩니다 .저는 감자 님 그러니까 포테토님이 너무 좋습니다. 특히나 감자탕안에 계실때는 최고 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러니까 포테토님을 좋아하는데 포테토짐 님도 좋고 음... 결론은 사랑입니다 .ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 주먹밥 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 안그래도 주먹밥을 먹고 있는데... 뜨끔하네요
<autowiz> 어느쪽을 드시고 계신거에요? ㅠㅠ  left ? right ?
<JasonJang> "재밌다." Holy Knight THX
<PotatoGim> 이미 모두 먹어버려서...
<ipeter_> 휴.
<ipeter_> 일요일 저녁 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<PotatoGim> 내일 할 일을 오늘하고 있습니다...ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 역시나 짱짱짱!
<ipeter_> 최고십니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Pytell> 오늘의 할일을 내일로 미루는게 아니라 내일 할일을 오늘 하시다니ㄷㄷ
<PotatoGim> 으허허... 문제는 이래도 내일에는 또 새로운 내일 할 일이 생기더군요...
<PotatoGim> 화/수요일에 컨퍼런스 때문에 일을 못해서...ㅜ
<Pytell> 최근에 크롬 업데이트 됐나요?
<Pytell> 갑자기 한글 입력할때 한글자씩 씹히네요....
<JasonJang> Pytell: 도움이 필요하다면, 기타 환경도 말씀하셔야...
<JasonJang> 저는 /away
<Pytell> 아 ibus사용하고있고요 다솜입력기 사용해도 같은 증상이 있었습니다 os는 우분투 14.04lts 에 데스크탑 환경은 kde사용하고 있습니다
<Pytell> 이전까지는 문제가 없다가 몇일전부터 갑자기 나타난거라 뭘 바꾼뒤 일어난지는 모르겠네요
<Pytell> 며칠전
<Pytell> 그래서 혹시 그사이에 크롬이 업데이트되었나 해서 질문을 올린것입니다
<PotatoGim> 음...
<PotatoGim> 으어... 디버그의 늪에 빠졌네요.
<autowiz> 저는 좀 민망 하지만
<autowiz> 게임하다가 버그의 늪으로 빠졌드랬습니다.
<autowiz> 토요일 14시간은 날린거 같네요.
<autowiz> 할 수 있을거 같은데 안되는게 있어서 하다하다 보니 뭔가 이상한데 싶은 느낌이 들지만서두 설마 설마 하면서 수시간을 보내고 나서야
<autowiz> 껏다가 켜보니 정상화 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 레이싱 게임이 브레이크가 잘 안되는 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 허허... 어쩌시다가 게임을 통해서 디버그를...
<PotatoGim> ...킁...
<PotatoGim> 아이고... 이노메 irccloud는 왜 자꾸...
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@joohoonjake/13
<autowiz> 오늘하루도 겁나게 빡신 하루들 되세요~~
<autowiz> 빡신만큼 돈도 많이 받는 하루 되세요~~ ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-05
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> IRC로 무슨 스팸 같은게 잔뜩 왔네요.
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 스팸같은거요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CqnkWnO4/Screenshot_20161205-141054.png
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 이 상태네요.
<lexlove> 저게 뭘까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 무슨 닉네임을 사용하는 유저가 소아성애자이니 목격한다면 저쪽으로 신고해주세요라고 있는데 링크가 수상해서 안 들어갔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안들어가는게 좋을거 같네요.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 다만 여러명에게 저 메시지가 와서 좀 있다 아얄씨 클라우드 네트워크를 지웠다 다시 생성해야겠네요
<pchero_work> 졸리네요.. 후아.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-06
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<Lyuso_THINK> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TpC> 점심 맛나게 드세요~
<samahui_TpC> 날씨가 다시 추워지네요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 날씨가 많이 춥네요.
<autowiz_> 네 .. 아ㅠㅠ   지하철 너무 안와서 손이 꽁꽁얼었었네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 지하철 지상에서 타면 힘들죠
<samahui_TP> 전철 지상구간 차안올때 힘들고... 들어오는 순간 바람불어도 힘들죠 ... 예전 타고 다닐때가 생각나네요.
<samahui_TP> 지하철에서 서서졸다 휘청대고 주변 두리번 대던 기억이 새록새록...
<autowiz_> 으하하하 그랬던적이 있으셨구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저도 종종 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 프로그램 짜다가 참 .. .설마했던 일에 발등 많이 찍히네요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> autowiz_: 어떤 일인가요?
<Seony> lexlove, 보나마나 세미콜론 하나 빼먹은거 못찾아서 몇시간 헤매셨겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 그럴지도 모르겠네요.
<autowiz_> 으하하하 그런적도 많이 있지요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저는 요새 php 끄적대는데 '>' 빼먹어서 고생했어요.ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 저도 ;와 : 녀석으로 고생만이 했었죠
<samahui_TP> 하지만 가장 기억에 남는건 처음 입사해서 $하나땜시 고생한거죠
<samahui_TP> 그립네요
<samahui_TP> 다들 즐거운 시간 보내시고 퇴근들 잘하세요~
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 다들 한 번씩은 있죠.
<Seony> 아예 안해봤으면 몰라도, 한 번만 겪어보는건 불가능한... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 저녁 먹고 복귀할께요
<Seony> 넵 맛나게 드세요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 네~
<samahui_TP> 조기퇴근 실패
<samahui_TP> 밥 이따 먹어야 겠네요
<lexlove> 퇴근해요~
<wonwooddo> 안녕하세요 질문있습니다. 현재 centos 6.7버전을 쓰고있는데 터미널창에서 더이상 빠져나갈 shell이 없을때 exit 하면 터미널 꺼지게 하고 싶습니다
<Seony> centos에서는 exit하면 터미널이 종료가 안되나요?
<Seony> centos를 안써봐서 도움드리기가 어렵네요
<wonwooddo> ㅠㅠ 넵 그냥 로그인된 쉘이나 ssh접속된곳있으면 exit를 텅해  빠져나오능건
<wonwooddo> 잘되는데 최종쉘에선 꺼지진않고 그냥 아무런 번응이 없네요
<Seony> 최종쉘이라는건 뭔가요?  그냥 지금 쓰고 계신 컴퓨터에서 돌아가는 쉘 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> exit 하고 반응 없을때 ctrl + c 한번 눌러 보시겠어요 뭐라고 나오는지?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-07
<Work^Seony> Ferendev1lop, 왜 e에다 1을 넣었어?
<Work^Seony> 미국애들처럼 Ferendeve1op 이라고하는게 더 자연스러워 보이는데
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> screen 말고 터미널에서 쉘 여러개 띄울 수 있는 프로그램이 있었던거 같은데 이름이 기억이 안납니다. 도와주십시요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 터미네이터요?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<sksno1> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 블더님 감사합니다. 비슷한 기능이 수행가능한지 찾아볼겠습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: tmux 말씀 하시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 아, 저 닉네임은 제가 지은게 아니고 irssi가 끊기면서 자기 마음대로 저렇게 설정하더라고요..
<autowiz_> 리눅스 명령어들이 많이들 바뀌는군요
<autowiz_> ss
<autowiz_> 라던가 처음들어보는것도 많고
<autowiz_> 공부를 좀 하긴 해야할려나 봅니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> tmux 를 처음으로 써보고있습니다. screen 에서는 zsh 때문인지 , zsh prompt 에 이상한 코드들이 많아서그런건지 화면이 막 깨져버리더라구요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 시간이 여섯시로 가는중인데 벌써 밖이 한밤중이네요
<samahui_TP> 열심히 일하다 순간 창밖을 보고 아! 너무 늦었나? 했네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 부럽습니다.
<pchero_work> 여기는 요즘 3시 정도면 해가 지네요.. -_-;;;
<samahui_TpC> 서울도 거의 5시면 어두워지는거 같아요
<samahui_TpC> 오늘은 흐려서 그런가 특히 더 어둡네요
<autowiz_> 이제 한창 겨울이니까야
<autowiz_> 겨울이니까요
<autowiz_>  ( 오타 지송 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ )
<autowiz_> 인도네시아 는 생각보다 땅이 옆으로 길더라구요 . 쵝고 시간 차는 한시간인데 실제로는 거의 두시간차이로 느껴져서 , 한동안 적응이 안됐었습니다.
<autowiz_> 은행들도 07:30 ~ 08:00 오픈해서 14:00~ 15:00 이정도에 닫아버리는거같고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
<pchero_work> autowiz_: 지금 인도네시아 이신가요?
<autowiz_> 지금은아니구요 작년 여름에 처음으로 외국을 나가봤었드랬지요 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 처음이셨나요?
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 외국은 한번도 안나가본 사람은 있지만, 한번만 나가본 사람은 없더라구요. ㅎㅎ :)
<autowiz_> 네 처음이었어요~ ㅎㅎ  오~ 어디선가 들어본듯한 비슷한 말이네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TpC> 즐거운 밤들 보내세요
<Guest23581> irssi 간만에 써보네요
<samahui_TP> 흠
<samahui_TP> 괜찮군요
<Ferendevelop> samahui_TP: 안녕하세요? 저도 irssi에서 답장드립니다.
<samahui_TP> 오랜만에 쓰니까 01410 접속한 느낌이랄까 향수가 느껴지네요
<Ferendevelop> 01410이 뭔지 몰라서 검색하고 왔네요.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 모뎀을 이용한 통신이죠
<samahui_TP> 천리안 나우누리 기타등등
<samahui_TP> 인터넷 이전에 정말 장기간 이용했던거 같네요
<samahui_TP> 특히 채팅을 처음 접한 아주 건전(?)한 기억이 많은 시절이죠
<samahui_TPC> re
<samahui_TPC> 접속에 문제가 있었네요
<Ferendevelop> 아주 예전이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> XP에 터미널 통신인가.. 그거 잠깐 써본 기억 밖엔 없네요
<Ferendevelop> 아마 텔넷 방식으로 접속했는걸로 기억합니다.
<samahui_TPC> 그러고보니 텔넷도 요즘 안쓰이는군요
<samahui_TPC> 제 환경에서는요
<Ferendevelop> 저도 안 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TPC> 대충 정리하고 자러가야 겠네요
<samahui_TPC> 야심한 밤 수고하시고 즐겁게 꿈나라 여행들 하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, Ferendev1lop 요 두개가 어제 하루종일 접속됐다 끊겼다 반복하더라
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 맥에서 접속할 때는 'Ferendevelop'으로 접속을 하는데 슬립 모드 진입하면서 접속이 끊기고, Power Nap으로 진입하면서 재접속 하고, 하면서 그러는 것 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그런것 같았어.  그래서 난 슬립모드 할 때는 아예 랜케이블 뽑아놓지
<Work^Seony> 근데 왜 Ferendev1lop 닉넴에 e에다 1을 넣었어?
<Ferendevelop> 오늘부터는 맥 사용 안 할 때 IRC 접속을 끊을려고요, 다른 분들에게 피해를 주는 점도 있고 일단 저한테 푸시 알림도 엄청 옵니다 ㅎㅎ (재연결 하는 과정에서 제 닉네임에 대한 신원 확인이 승인 되었다고..)
<Ferendevelop> 그건 제가 지정을 안 했더니 irssi가 자기 마음대로 결정해서 접속하는 것 같아요
<Ferendevelop> (사실 전 지정을 했다고 생각했는데 방금 설정 파일 보니 없네요)
<Work^Seony> 영어에서는 Ferendeve1op 이라고하는게 더 자연스러워 보여. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 영어식으로 말하자면 약간 외계어 같은 건데, 알파벳이랑 비슷하게 생긴 숫자로 대체하는거지
<Work^Seony> a = 4, i = 1, o = 0 이런식이지
<Ferendevelop> 안그래도 어제 오전에 형이 보낸 메시지 보고 그렇게 설정을 바꿀려고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 원래 Ferendevelop, Ferendevelop_, Ferendevelop__으로 할랬는데 그게 좋은 방법인 것 같아서 그렇게 할려고 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 혹시 GitHub에서 개발한 Atom 편집기 써보셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 아주 잠깐 초기에
<Work^Seony> 오픈소스인가 무료인가 그렇다보니 기능적으로는 좀 딸려
<Ferendevelop> 요즘 엄청 핫하길래 어제 설치해봤는데 꽤 괜찮더라고요
<Ferendevelop> 굳이 이걸 플러그인으로 설치하기엔 사소한 기능들은 거의 기본으로 들어가 있고, 꽤 괜찮아서 써볼려고 했는데..
<Ferendevelop> 왠지 몰라도 제 맥에서 켜면 팬이 심각하게 돌기 시작하고, Vi에 익숙해지니깐 은근 불편해서 그냥 지웠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 걍 난 vim 쓸 거야ㅑ ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 근데 한가지 확실한건 Sublime Text는 앞으로 입지가 많이 좁혀진 것 같네요. (자칫하면 망할 것 같단 생각이 들어요)
<Work^Seony> 하나라도 잘쓰는 에디터가 있어야한다는게 내 평소 지론이거든...
<Work^Seony> 서블라임은 일단 너무 비싸.  그게 문제야
<Ferendevelop> 그리고 업데이트가 좀 많이 더딘 것 같습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 저도 Vi에는 그냥 기본적인 설정 몇 개 해두고 단축기는 전혀 몰랐는데 단축기 치트시트를 인쇄해서 옆에 걸어두고 쓸 줄은 몰랐네요..
<Work^Seony> 난 기본 키는 다 알아서 치트시트는 졸업했지 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 전 아직 졸업할려면 조금 남은듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 근데, v 로 블럭 지정해놓은 상태에서의 단축키는 아직 못외웠다
<Ferendevelop> 앵간하면 다 아는 것 같은데, 입력 모드로 진입하는 키 대부분을 기억 못 하겠어요.
<Ferendevelop> 전 비주얼 모드에서는 폴딩이나 복붙, 삭제 정도가 다네요.
<Work^Seony> 비주얼 모드가 v 키 눌러서 블럭 지정해놓은 상태 아냐?
<Ferendevelop> 블럭 지정하는 순간 visual block mode로 넘어 가지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 그 상태에서도 폴딩이 되는줄은 몰랐네
<Ferendevelop> 블럭으로 묶고 za 누르면 폴드 됩니다
<Ferendevelop> 근데 치트시트도 졸업 못한 마당에 za 외우기는 귀찮아서 그냥 F2 키에 매핑했습니다..
<Work^Seony> 아 인제 그거 기억났다.  왜 그거 안쓰는지..
<Work^Seony> 그게 언어에 따라서 알아서 #인지 // 인지 구분해줘야하는데,
<Work^Seony> 걍 무조건 // 인가를 붙이는거 같더라고
<Work^Seony> 내 기억에, 어떤 언어에서는 제대로 작동이 안되서, 걍 직접 타이핑해서 폴딩해줘.
<Ferendevelop> 엥, 폴딩 하면 그냥 접지 코멘트 처리는 안 하지 않나요..?
<Work^Seony> 하는거 같던데... php에서 해보면 잘돼
<Ferendevelop> 엥.. 저는 그냥 접기만 하는데요..
<Ferendevelop> 또 제가 이해를 잘못 하고 있는건지..
<Work^Seony> 접기만 한다는게, {{{ 기호를 붙이는 거잖아
<Work^Seony> 즉, vim에서 접을려면 {{{ 기호를 넣어야하는데, 이걸 넣으려면 앞에 주석처리를 해줘야하잖아
<Ferendevelop> 아, 폴딩마커 말씀하시는거군요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글치
<Ferendevelop> 전 폴딩 마커까진 사용 안 하고, 코드 작성 하다가 완성한 루틴 부분 때분에 위에 선언문 같은게 잘 안 보이거나 할 때 잠깐 잠깐 접는 용도로 써서.. 그런적은 없었네요.
<Ferendevelop> 그냥 필요할 때만 슥~ 접었다가, 펼쳤다가해서요..ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그리고 폴드를 열고닫는건 굳이 비주얼 모드로 안해도 돼
<Work^Seony> 그냥 입력모드 상태에서는 아무데서나 z# 눌러주면, 해당 폴더는 열고닫아줘
<Ferendevelop> 입력 모드에서 z# 누르면 'z#'이라고 입력되지 않나요..?
<Work^Seony> 아 저건 z?를 의미한 거였어 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하, 그건 처음 알았네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/nnX0PtaE/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이렇게 매핑을 하니깐 비주얼에서 블럭 잡아주고 f2 누르면 접고, 노말 모드에서 f2 누르면 펼쳐주고 하길래.. 그냥 저렇게 쓰고 있었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 난 byobu랑 키매핑을 맞춰놔서... 폴딩은 그냥 단축키로 쓰지 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Byobu 써봐야 할텐데 말이죠.. 맨날 까먹네요.
<Work^Seony> 저번에 너한테 안맞는다고하지 않았었나
<Ferendevelop> 엥? 전 아직 설치해본 적도 없는걸요..?
<Work^Seony> 아 그럼 딴사람이었나보다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 엥 진짜네요
<Ferendevelop> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/02/%23ubuntu-ko.txt
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 무슨 정신으로 저런 말을 했는건지 기억이 없네요
<Ferendevelop> YouTube Music 사용해봤는데 예상대로 음원 서비스는 아니네요..
<Ferendevelop> 그냥 뮤직 비디오를 백그라운드로 재생해주는게다네요..
<Work^Seony> 엥 그렇구나
<Ferendevelop> 플레이 리스트라는 개념도 없는 것 같습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 그냥 YouTube Red 서비스 가입하면 YouTube를 백그라운드로 재생할 수 있게 해주는데, 그냥 여기다가 Music이라는 이름을 얹인게 다네요;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 운동 갑니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 아 오래간만이에요. 제가 요즘 바빠서 인사만 하고 말도 못하네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 정확히는 신경쓸일이 있어서...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이사 문제 때문인가요?
<razGon_i7> dd
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 생각보다 많은일이 얽혀있어서.
<razGon_i7> 내년 1.2월은 바쁠거 같다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 1월 2월은 바쁠듯 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 1월초에 여행 갔다 와서 이사 준비 이래저래 하다 보면ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 1월에 여행 다녀와서
<Feren^IRCCloud> 새하얗습니다 ㅎㅎ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/xTdbRGHV/20161208_082450.jpg
<razGon_i7> 어제 서리 내리더라.
<razGon_i7> 11시까지 앞에 저수지공원있어서 도는데 그랫어
<samahui_TP> 좋은 아침 입니다
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-08
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 헐.. 그 정도군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> samahui_TP: 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~ 목요일인데 기분은 금요일이네요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 묘~ 하네요.
<autowiz_> 일주일에 금요일을 두번 격는 느낌이실거같은데. 금요일은 주말 앞이라 기분좋은 날인데
<autowiz_> 그런데 이게 이틀이면 좋은건지 나쁜건지 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 어차피 토요일 일요일도 금요일인지라...
<samahui_TP> 그냥 금금금금 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<yoorocklim> ...
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yoorocklim> ?
<yoorocklim> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yoorocklim> 안녕하세요 죄송 ^^ 잠시 자리를 비웠네요..
<yoorocklim> 우분투또는 리눅스에 시간을 많이 보내신준들이겠네요..
<yoorocklim> 헥스쳇은 며칠전 우연히 알게 되었고.. 늦게 초보길에 들어섰네요..
<samahui_TP> 점심 맛나게 드시고 일들하세요~
<samahui_TP> 전 밥먹으러 갑니다~
<yoorocklim> 맛있게 드세요..좋은 시간
<yoorocklim> c u all next time...take it easy on duty all..
<autowiz_> 오후타임도 모든분들 화이팅입니다~~
<samahui_TP> 외근 댕겨올께요
<samahui_TP> 모두들 즐거운 하루 마무리 잘하세요~
<samahui_TPC> 내일 탄행안 표결 처리 되것죠...
<samahui_TPC> 비도 내리는디 소주나 한잔 하고 픈 날이네요... 술은 못하지만 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TPC> 그러나 현실은 컴퓨터 앞에 앉아서 이렇게 열심히 자판두드리며 머리속 짜내기 하고 있네요
<beginner_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘도 영화 보러 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-09
<lexlove> 무슨 영화보시나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> "미씽: 사라진 여자" 보러 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> feren 이는 설마 또 공포영화인가?
<autowiz_> 소인 오늘도 질문이있사옵니다.
<autowiz_>  perl 에서, 문자열에서  / (슬래쉬) 문자를 찾아서 있는경우만 어떤 작업을 해줄려고 하는데
<autowiz_> 잘 안되네요.
<bluedusk> 그거
<autowiz_> 하아....ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 이게 오타인지 뭔지
<autowiz_> 한 5시간 헤멨네요ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 오늘 오후면 탄핵이 어찌 될지 결과 나오겠군요
<samahui_TP> 주말에 국회에서 촛불 들어줄일 없었으면 하네요
<sksno1> 정치이야기를 즐기는편은 아니지만 이번에 부결되면 국회의원들 앞으로의 밥줄이 없어지기때문에 가결될꺼 같네요
<sksno1> 나라가 이지경이됐는데 탄핵 반대하면 다신 국회의원 못할테니까요
<Work^Seony> 결과가 몇시에 나와요?
<bluedusk> 15시 투표 일꺼에요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 저녁 때나 되야 결과가 나오겠군요
<Work^Seony> 저는 내일 출근해서나 결과 볼 수 있을듯 싶네요
<samahui_TP> 두 세시에 투표하니 얼마 안걸려서 결과 나오겠죠... 다만 걸리는게 무기명 투표라...
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ 스릴러 영화? 정도
<samahui_TP> 저거 투표한거 기명으로 처리되서 누가 탄핵 동의 했는지 거부했는지 명명백백히 밝혀야 다음 총선때 다 걸러주는데 아쉽네요.
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 미씽 보고 싶은 영화에요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz, 에고 지우기를 누른다는걸 엔터를 쳤네요.. 미스터리 영화 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 재밌습니다 ㅎㅎ 오늘 보러 가세요~ 다만 좀 슬프네요
<Work^Seony> 예전에 뉴스에서 탄핵 관련 투표는 기명 투표라서 꺼린다는 얘길 들은 것 같은데 아닌가보네요
<lexlove> 기명투표였음 좋겠어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 얼마 전에 기명 투표로 바꿀려고 하던데 무산됬는 것 같더라고요
<lexlove> 네. 비밀투표라네요.
<lexlove> http://blog.naver.com/tuna69/220879548748
<samahui_TP> 탄핵 안되도 대통령한티 찍힐테니 두렵고 탄행 안되도 국민들한티 찍힐태니 두렵겠죠
<samahui_TP> 절대로 기명으로 안바꿀거 같습니다
<samahui_TP> 말을 하다보니 이상하네 ㅎㅎ 암튼
<samahui_TP> 최순실 아줌씨 한명에게 국정이 좌지우지 되었다는 현실이 참으로 한심하네요
<samahui_TP> 그리고 바지사장 대통령이라니...
<samahui_TP> 에휴
<lexlove> 이번 계기로 정치에 무관심 하던 생각을 많이 바꿨습니다. 알아서 하겠지라는 생각이 이지경까지 온 것 같아요.
<lexlove> 앞으로는 좀더 관심을 가지고 지켜보려고 합니다.^^;
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_table=park&bo_style=view&wr_id=51300417
<samahui_TP> 정말 관심을 가지고 지켜보고
<samahui_TP> 뽑을때도 신중하게 보다 덜 드러운 분으로 뽑아야겠어요
<autowiz_> 그때는 잘 몰랐는데
<autowiz_> 문재인 전대표 는 괜찮은 사람인거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 써니님 죄송합니다~
<autowiz_> 저는 Python 보다 Perl 이 더 재미있습니다. ㅠㅠ  .. 아니 정확히 말하면 아직 파이쎤은 맛도못봤는데 . (진흙)펄에 빠져서 허우적 거리고 있습니다 .  ^^
<bluedusk> 그거
<bluedusk> 제가 그러다가
<bluedusk> 펄펄
<bluedusk> 흰눈이 내리는
<bluedusk> 사실 전 제가 무슨 말하는지 모르겠어요.. 요즘엔 그냥 미친거 같다는 생각도..;
<samahui_TP> 전 파이썬 안버립니다
<samahui_TP> 자바 커피한잔하며 씨임플하게 놀아서 그렇취
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 근라임 똥줄타는 소리가 쫄깃쫄깃하게 들리는군요
<samahui_TPC> 이번에는 제발 국민 뜻에 따라서 결과가 나왔으면 좋겠네요... 만일 부결되면... 지금 국회의원 하는놈들은 한놈도 다시 뽑아주면 안된다는 확고한 신념이 생길듯 하네요
<samahui_TPC> python3 으로 넘어오고서 전 약간씩 오락가락 하네요. 역시 습자지 지식으로 일하면 안되요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 사마휘님이야 뭐 완전 몬스터급이라
<autowiz_> 뭐든 잘하실거 같습니다. 블더님은 이미 크리스 마스 분위기에 심취하셨네요... ㅎㅎ 저도 점점 그러고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 탄핵표결 생방송 하는곳도 있군요. 이래도 문제 , 저래도 문제이지만 뭐 점점 세상은 나아지지 않을까 하는 희망을 가져봅니다.
<samahui_TPC> 표결 뉴스채널은 다 생방이네요
<samahui_TPC> 하지만 볼 수 없는 현실...
<samahui_TPC> 한시간이면 투표  마무리 된다니 느긋하니 기다려봐야죠
<samahui_TP> 이제 개표만 남았군요
<samahui_TP> 국회의 존재가치도 나타나겠군요
<samahui_TP> 전 잠시 외근인지라 댕겨올께요
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 불금들 보내세요~
<lexlove>  찬성 234표로 탄액안이 가결되었네요.
<autowiz_> 아 조금전에 들었습니다.
<autowiz_> 그렇다고 하네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ 불금입니다.
<pchero_work> 불금입니다. :)
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 안녕하세요? 일찍 오셨네요.
<Work^Seony> 아침에 잠깐 컴퓨터 좀 키느라고
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 하와이는 따뜻한가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시원해 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 여긴 너무 춥네요.. ㅠㅡㅠ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 저번에 제가 공부하는걸 정리하면서 문서 관리법에 대해서 이야기 잠깐 나누었는데 결국 Confluence로 정착했습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 좀 무겁다는거 빼면 모든 부분에 있어서 만족하고 있습니다. (다만 엄청 무겁습니다;; 위키 안에서 뭘 하면 순간적으로 CPU 점유율이 100%를 찍을려고 하네요)
<Ferendevelop> 퇴근합니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-10
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 주말에 일하려니 이래저래 손에 안잡히는군요
<samahui_TP> 도망가야겠네요
<samahui> ?
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-11
<MY> hello
<HolyKnight> http://blog.naver.com/shberry16/220793580210
<Feren^IRCCloud> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요? 혹시 계시나요?
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> MediaWiki에서 카테고리 안에 카테고리 어떻게 넣는지 아시나요..?
<PotatoGim> 음...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제 검색 능력 부족인지 아무리 검색해도 보이지가 않네요.. 다른 위키 사이트에서 RAW 보기해도 어떤식으로 구성했는지는 안 나와있네요..
<PotatoGim> 기본적으로 하위 카테고리는 [[분류:상위 카테고리명]] 식으로 지정해주면 됩니다.
<PotatoGim> 다만 slash(/) 기호로 별도 구분하는 방식도 있는데
<PotatoGim> http://www.potatogim.net/wiki/%EB%B6%84%EB%A5%98:%ED%8E%84_(%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8%EB%9E%98%EB%B0%8D_%EC%96%B8%EC%96%B4)
<PotatoGim> 저는 단일 문서에 대해서만 상위 문서를 별도 지정하고 카테고리는 그냥 하위 카테고리를 편집해서 상위 카테고리를 나열해주는 식으로 사용 중입니다.
<PotatoGim> 만일 하위 문서 기능을 사용하지 않으신다면 그냥 하위 카테고리를 여러 갈래로 만들어서 분류하시면 됩니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하, 그렇군요.. 참고해보겠습니다. 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@insuk/7
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-04
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 혹시 제 글씨 깨지나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 잘 나옵니다
<lexlove> 안녕하
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ 하드를 ssd로 변경하면서 운영체제 재설치를 했거든요
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 혹시 동물 좋아하시나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 개 고양이 좋아합니다
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ 저 주말부터 집사됐습니다.
<lexlove> 버려진 고양이 주워왔어요. 2마리
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 고양이 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에 살 때는 개도 여럿 키워서 공부도 많이 하고 그랬어요
<lexlove> 얼어죽던지 배고파 죽던지 할거 같아 큰맘먹고 데리고 왔네요.
<lexlove> 맞다. 그녀석 생각나네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 몰랐을 때는, 고양이가 집사를 볼 때 하는 생각이 "어쩌다 같이 살게됐을 뿐 흥~"이라고 알고있었는데 그건 아니라더군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 집사를 대장 고양이 정도로 본다고 하네요.
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 밤에 높은 곳 지나다니면서 물건 떨어뜨리는게 일부러 한다는 것도 알게됐구요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아직 적응중이라서 그런건지 말썽을 부리지는 않네요.
<lexlove> 아님 늙어서 안부리는지도 모르겠구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 아기 고양이도 아닌데 잘 따라왔나보네요
<lexlove> 완전 개냥이에요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 눈치가 빠르군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그런거 같아요. 데리고 와줘서 고마워하는 눈치에요.
<lexlove> 첫날부터 그렁그렁 소리도 내주고 근처에 와서 있어주고 쓰다듬어주면 좋아라 해주고..ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 고맙다고 쥐 물어다주면 골치아프시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거 고양이 보는 앞에서 정색하면 고양이가 충격 받거나 마음에 상처 받는다더라구요
<lexlove> 데리고 오게된 결정적 이유가 낚시를 하고 돌아오는 길이었는데 쓰레기장 같은 곳에 있더라구요.
<lexlove> 도망가지도 않고 배고파하는거 같아 물고기를 줬더니만 못먹고 핧기만 하길래
<lexlove> 버려진지 오래되지 않아 보여 데리고 왔어요.
<lexlove> 완전 사람손에 키워진 고양이 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쿤요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 야생성이 많이 사라졌나보네요
<lexlove> 네. 쥐 못잡을 듯..ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 페북에 사진 올려놨어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 애완견을 좀 키우고 싶은데 여기서는 키울수가 없는지라...
<lexlove> 토요일에 데려오고 어제 시댁 김장행사가 있어 하루종일 다녀왔더니 오자마자 한녀석에 계속 야옹거리며 따라다니더라구요.
<lexlove> 까만 녀석이요. 뭔가 요구사항이 많게 생긴 얼굴로 야옹거리는데 알수가 있어야죠.
<lexlove> 혹시 화장실 치워달라는 말인가 해서 치워줬더니만 가서 볼일을 보시더군요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런 의미였군요
<drake_kr> 요구사항ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 당당히 요구합니다.
<lexlove> 오늘 아침에 요구하기전 열심히 치우고 물 갈아주고 먹이 채워주고 출근했지요
<lexlove> 아~ 어제 밤에 티비보는데 옆에 드러눕길래 쓰다듬어주었는데 멈추면 쳐다보고 야옹 거려요.
<lexlove> 다시 쓰다듬어주면 눕고 멈추면 고개들어 쳐다보고 야옹 거리고 요구사항이 많은 녀석입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 야옹거리는 것도 원래 다큰 고양이가 하는 짓은 아니라더군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 펫 안 키웁니다... 끝까지 책임질 자신이 없어서
<lexlove> 데려왔으니 끝까지 책임져야죠
<lexlove> 그래서 처음에 좀 망설였어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 오히려 고양이가 집 떠날 수도 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 캣타워를 사야하나 아이쇼핑 중이에요.
<drake_kr> 없으면 엄한게 뜯어지겠죠 베개라건지
<lexlove> 앞으로 한달가량 근무하고 계약만료 입니다.
<lexlove> 2개월 쉬고 다시 취직하는 형태인데 쉬는 동안 뭘할지 설레입니다.ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 고양이 보고싶네요~ 저도 어렸던놈 주워서 한 몇개월째 키우는 중이랍니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 저처럼 게임을... ㅋ
<lexlove> 당근 해야죠~
<lexlove> 언차티드 엔딩보고 다른 게임 하나 구입해서 해볼까 합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 아직도 안보셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 못했어요. 퇴근후에도 일을 간간히 합니다. 흑;;;;
<lexlove> 계약직이라 야근해도 야근수당이 없거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 요즘은 시간이 잘 안나서 콘솔게임 대신 이브온라인 하는 중입니다...
<ircCloud^Seony> 1주일에 딱 2-3시간만 나면 되는 게임이라..
<lexlove> 아~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 바람이 찹니다 바깥
<soyeomul> 여기 지역은 바람이 차니깐 슈퍼 마트 가게 모두 일찍 닫았어요
<soyeomul> 해가 지니깐 다 문닫고 퇴근
<soyeomul> 저도 저녁 소여물 주고 집에와서 쉬어요
<drake_kr> soyeomul: 창문책이나 사과책 좋습니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 표면책 아닌가요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 표면, 전문가용 표면, 다리 위 표면, 표면책  사과책, 공기 사과책(단종), 전문가용 사과책
<youngbin_> 송년회 지금까지 11분 등록 하셨습니다. 19분 등록 가능합니다.
<drake_kr> Bioshock 플레이중입니드아
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 바이오쇼크는 인피니트가 굉장히 재밌었어요.  내용도 나름 쇼킹했고...
<drake_kr> 바이오쇼ㅋ크 1 클리어했네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 바이오쇼크 1,2는 분위기 때문에 안해봤어요.  인피니트의 밝은 분위기가 끌려서... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 5개 합본 만원도 안될때 사놔서
<drake_kr> 하긴 스토리 연결되는건 아닌듯요
<Work^Seony> 네... 인피니트는 달라요
<drake_kr> 리마스터 플레이하다 승질나서 오리지널로 플레이했는데 별 차이가 없어서 당황....
<Work^Seony> 한글은 잘 나오구요?
<drake_kr> 둘다 유저패치가 있더라고요
<Work^Seony> 바이오쇼크는 스토리가 굉장히 중요한 게임이라 한글이 안나오면 사실 그냥 평범한 총질게임에 불과하죠...
<drake_kr> 근데 어쩐지 5개 묶음이길래 리마스터만 주면되지 왜 오리지날도 주나 봤더니
<drake_kr> 리마스터 버전이 튕김이 심해서... -_-
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?  인피니트할 때는 전혀 그런 적이 없어서 몰랐네요
<drake_kr> 인피니트만 정식 한글이네요
<drake_kr> 2편도 리마스터가 개튕기나보네요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 걍 인피니트로 바로 건너뛰세요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 오리지날로 해야겠어요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 리마스터하면서 최적화를 버리다니
<Studnet> d
<Studnet> 안녕하세요. 우분투로 작업을 좀 하고 있는데 질문사항이 있어서 이렇게 들어왔습니다.
<Studnet> 우분투로 데몬 프로세스를 만들 필요가 있어서, 데몬 프로세스를 만들려고 하는데
<Studnet> 데몬 프로세스를 만드는 것에 대한 공식 홈페이지의 문서라던가 그런것이 어디있는지 알 수 있을까요?...
<Work^Seony> 음... 그거 gcc 매뉴얼 어디에선가 본 적이 있었떤거 같은데, 구글링 하면 나오지 않나요?
<Studnet> 제가 그렇게까지 구체적으로 몰라서.. ㅠㅠ. 일단 검색을 하고 있는데, refernce형식으로 된 문서를 찾고 있어서.
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 리눅스 데몬 프로그램 만들기 라고 치니까 많이 나오네요
<Studnet> 으음... 저는 머릿속으로, 데몬은 무슨 레퍼런스대로 만드는 거라고 생각하고있었는데. 말씀하신 키워드로 검색하니깐 한국어로 된 글들이 많이 나오는군요...
<Studnet> 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 뭐든 검색이 필수죠 :)
<Studnet> Python PEP3134 나, Python Daemon 키워드로 검색했을 때. 막 뭔가 중첩되는 인자들이나 요소들이 있어서. 무슨 형식이 있는건가 생각을 해버려서... 아무튼 땡큐떙큐.
<Work^Seony> 아 젠투 패키지 업글 안되서 한참 씨름했네요...
<Studnet> 또 질문이 있습니다만... Unix 기반 시스템에서, 프로세스를 임의로 Wait상태로 어떻게 바꿔야할까요? 무슨 키워드로 검색을 해야할지도 모르겠습니다... 일종의, 'Pause'상태로 만들고 싶습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 제가 프로그래머가 아니라서, 검색에 의지할 수 밖에 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 검색을 suspend라고 하시면 될 겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 검색해보니 SIGSTOP하면 멈추고, SIGCONT하면 계속한다네요
<Studnet> 아아아앗... 감사합니다. 검색키워드가 맞는 것 같네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-05
<bridgebot> <draco> drake님 생신 축하
<Work^Seony> 드레끼님 생일이군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> man nice 를 정독 해보시는것도 도움이 되실 수 있습니다.
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 생일 축하드립니다.
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 데몬은 systemd 를 검색하시면 리눅스에서 돌릴수 있습니다.
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 쉘 스크립트를 사용하여 프로그램을 실행하고 종료하고 부팅시 자동실행하고 모두 가능합니다.
<Work^Seony> 윗분 질문은 스크립트가 아니라 c/c++에서의 데몬 프로세스를 의미한 걸 거에요]
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> C/C++에서 일반 프로그램을 자성한 후에
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> systemd에 등록하면 데몬으로 만들 수 있습니다.
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 아니면 메인 프로램에서 fork()를 통해  죽지 않는 프로그램을 만드는 방법도 있지만 오래된 방법이고 외부에서 컨트롤을 할 수 없어서 추천하고 싶지 않습니다.
<drake_kr> 사실 데몬은 나중에 생각해도 될텐데...
<drake_kr> 무한루프 프로그램 만들어놓고 screen으로 띄워놓으면 그게 데몬이랑 비슷하다고 보면 되는데
<jason_KR> student 계심?
<jason_KR> 아~ 답을 찾고 계신 것 같아서...통과.
<Studnet> dk 아 네 있어요
<jason_KR> 데몬 관련 답 찾았어요?
<drake_kr> 시키는 사람이 굳이 김치국 한사발 미리 들이키는거일수도 있으니..
<Studnet> 이제 다시 한번 찾아볼려고요.. 수업이 있어서.
<Studnet> 또 수업있어서;;.... 제가 지금 당면한 문제를 구체적으로 서술하면.
<Studnet>  Kakaotalk 플러스친구 API를 사용해서, Request를 받아서 사용자가 입력한 메세지를 형태소 분석을 할려고 하는데.
<Studnet> 형태소 분석을 하는 부분에서, Kkma를 Jpype? 뭐시기로 불러와서 사용을 하는데. 처음 요청이 들어왔을 때 프로세스를 형성하고 초기화를 하는데 시간이 좀 걸려서
<Studnet> 카카오톡 API 제한시간내에 응답을 하지 못해서. Kkma 부분을 미리 초기화 시킨 프로세스를 하나 만들어서, 장고에서는 그 프로스세에게 메세지를 보내면 그 프로세스가 답변을 해주는 식으로 만들려고 하고 있어요.
<drake_kr> 데몬하고는 크게 관련이 없는거네요
<Studnet> 미리 프로세스를 만들고, 그 프로세스는 컴퓨터가 꺼질 때 까지 안죽게 만들어서. 다른 프로세스와 통신을 한다고 해야할까요..
<jason_KR> 저는 데몬과 관련해서...3개의 연결고리를 드리께요.
<jason_KR> https://askubuntu.com/questions/886620/how-can-i-execute-command-on-startup-rc-local-alternative-on-ubuntu-16-10
<jason_KR> https://www.linuxbabe.com/linux-server/how-to-enable-etcrc-local-with-systemd
<jason_KR> https://askubuntu.com/questions/836059/sudo-service-status-includes-bad
<Studnet> 아...예.. 제가 영어 실력은 좋지 못해서.. 한번 차근히 다 읽어봐야겠네요. 주소 알려주셔서 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 아 ssl 짜증
<Studnet> 맛있는 점심! 맘스터치!...
<autowiz> 어머니의 등짝 스매싱 ! 맘스터치~
<drake_kr> 아 웹서버 nginx 쓸까...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> Caddy 가 설정도 간단하고 letsencrypt 내장이라 개인 웹서버용으로 좋던데요
<drake_kr> 배타태스터 시러요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> caddyserver.com
<drake_kr> 웬지 nginx로도 이전이 될 지 안 될지 모르겠는데.... 모르는건 더하죠..
<Studnet> 으으.. 너무 어려워....
<drake_kr> 결국 nginx로 가는중
<autowiz> 제가 검색을 잘 못하는걸까요? 펄 관련해서 잘 모르겠는걸 찾을려고 하는데 자주 턱턱 막히네요 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 앗...
<PotatoGim> 펄이라니!
<ircCloud^Seony> 펄 요즘에 안써서 그렇지, 옛날에는 인기 많았던 언어라서 검색하면 잘 나올텐데요
<bridgebot> <draco> 펄펄 눈이 옵니다~:headphones:
<autowiz> 제 눈과 손과 머리가 문제인가 봅니다 ㅜㅜ 요즘 갑자기 펄이랑 파이썬을 파느라고 죽겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 감자가 펄 고수인가요? 감자 데려다가 코딩시키면 좋겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 고수는 아니지만... 먼지만한 도움을 드릴 수는...ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz> 미국사람이 미국사람이랑 대화할때 비행기표라던가 시리얼 번호 같은거 부르게 되면 알파벳으로 부르면 딱딱 알아듣나요? 아니면 nato 발음인가 그런걸로 alpha , bravo 이렇게 풀어서 불러줘야하나요?
<autowiz> 초미세먼지 만한 실력 밖에 없는 저한테는 무진장 도움이 됩니다~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/101049688653487009744/6495912767558477586
<autowiz> 상황에 따라서는 적적할 조치가 될 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> OS 셧다운 될때까지 멍하니 있으면 안되니까요 ㅎㅎ  이미 루트 권한 까지 넘어가서 , 명령어로 셧다운이 안될지도 모르니까요 ㅜㅜ
<jul__> ls
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 보통은 그냥 알파벳으로 부르고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤깔릴만한 것들은 phonic english로 부릅니다
<autowiz> 자주 헷깔릴만한건 어떤게 있을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 많죠.  p/f 해깔리고, s/z 해깔리고, d/b 해깔리고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 p랑 f는 안해깔리겠군요
<autowiz> 감사합니다~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> b/d/p 해깔리겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> g/z
<ircCloud^Seony> m/n
<autowiz> 가끔 외국사람이랑 통화나 대화가 필요한데 엄청 힘들더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> phonic english는 사실 말하는 사람마다 다 다르니까 부담갖지 말고 그냥 위키에 나온 단어를 쓰시면 됩니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만 말하실 때 이렇게 말하시면 되요.
<ircCloud^Seony> a as in apple
<ircCloud^Seony> f라면, f as in frank 이런식
<ircCloud^Seony> 좀 개그를 친다면, o as in obama ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 유럽이나 미국사람들보면 특유의 유머코드가 있는거 같아서 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘도 무쟈게 춥습니다 바깥 바람이 찹니다..
<soyeomul> 온누리가 꽁꽁 얼었어요
<soyeomul> 후배들과 볏짚단 212개 우사로 옮겼습니다
<soyeomul> 이제 저녁 소여물 주고 쉬는중이어요
<soyeomul> 이따 뒤풀이 갑니다.. 함께 볏짚 날라준 후배들 밥 사주러 가요~
<jason_KR> Alpha Bravo Chal(r)ie Delta Echo Foxtrot Golf Hotel India Juliete Kilo Lima Mike November Oscar Papa Quebac Romio Sierra Tango Uniform Victor Wiskey X-ray Yankee Zulu 를 반복해 봤고,
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저 잠시 저녁 먹고 올ㄲ[요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> Alice(송신=출발지) Bob(수신=목적지) Charol(제3자) Dave(청취자) Eve(감청) Frank(사기)  Green=gray Honey Isaac(=I.S.P),Isabella,Ivan(=발행인)  Justin(=법원) Kelly lee,lily  Mallory,Matilda(=상인) Nelson Oscar(=적) Peggy Victor Plod(=경찰) Steve(암호화) Trent(=신뢰) Trudy(=침입자) Vanna,Victor Ursula Walter(=간수,감시인) Young Zoe(=최종 당사자)     오타 있습니다.
<jason_KR> ^^
<autowiz> 소여물님 재순님 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ ^^
<jason_KR> 수여물님은 나간 거   고요.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아하  J 발음이 필요할땐 Jason 님 닉네임을 쓰면 되는거였습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Studnet> 저저저... 무엇하나 질문해도 괜찮을깝쇼쇼숏
<autowiz> 네~ 그렇게 장난치지 말고 물어보시는건 됩니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Studnet> Query 작성 관련된 질문인데요. Django의 ORM? 그걸로 짤려고 하는데.
<Studnet> 제가 DB를, Keywords 라는 테이블과 Answers라는 테이블로 만들었는데. 두 테이블의 관계를 만들었는데요
<Studnet> Many to Many Field로 해서. Keywords 는 Unique 값으로 해서. Keywrd 하나에, 많은 Answers들을 연결했습니다.
<Studnet> 그림으로 나타내면 간단한데, 말로 설명하기가 힘드네요.... 음. Answers들의 값들이 Keywords에 거미줄처럼 이리저리 섥혀있습니다.
<Studnet> 제가 지금 짜야할 Query는, 이제 사용자에게서 Keywords 를 입력받으면. 그 Keywords와 가장 유사한 Answers들을 출력할려고 합니다.
<Studnet> 사용자로부터 Keywords를 2개 받으면. 각각의 Keywords와 관계를 가지는 모든 Answers들을 불러와서
<Studnet> 중복된 Answers들을 걸러낼려고 합니다.
<Studnet> 이것에 대해서 Django에서는, Intersection 이라는 것을 제공 해 준다는 것 같은데
<Studnet> 만약에, 키워드가 3개 이상일 때에는 어떻게 Intersection을 해야할지 모르겠습니다.
<Studnet> Querydict 라는 녀석을 어떻게 써야할지도 잘 모르겠고...
<Studnet> DJANGO 개발자가 아니면 대답하기가 매우 난감한 질문이겠꾼용...
<Studnet> 쏘쏘링.. Cheat sheet를 바라는 마음이... 있었었...으아..
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 음.. DB는 제가 한번도 하지 않아서 잘 모르겠고, intersection일 경우는 a,b,c 3개 리스트가 존재한다면 intersection(a, intersection(b,c)) 하면 되지 않을까요?
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 리스트가 더 많다면 intersection 구하는 재귀함수를 하나 만드는것도 한가지 방법이 될 것 같습니다.
<drake_kr> Studnet: 일단 되는거부터 하시기 바랍니다
<drake_kr> 장고도 모르겠고 디비도 모르겠으면 한쪽을 더미로 만들어서 원하는 기능이 나올때까지 해야죠
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-06
<Studnet> 말은 쉽죠
<Studnet> 말말말
<PotatoGim> 말보단 트라이하는게 더 쉽죠...
<PotatoGim> 말도 많이 하려면 입이 아파서...ㅜ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 말로하면 사람들이 이해를 못해서… 코드로…
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 코드로...  close( autowiz )   덜덜덜 ㅠㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <kimej> kimej.say(“안녕하세요”); ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 옥토이즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 볏짚 작업이 이제 100마지기만 운반하면 끝납니다
<soyeomul> 제가 할거는 없구요 친구가 우사쪽으로 갖다주기면 하면 100% 종료됩니다
<soyeomul> 대략 계산해보니 올해 600마지기 거둬들인거 같아여
<soyeomul> 작년보다 2.5배 정도입니다
<soyeomul> 화제를 전환해서...
<soyeomul> 관공서 리눅스 구름 소식 있더라구여
<soyeomul> 구름이라던데요
<soyeomul> 이번 구름 뭔가 느낌이 좋아요
<soyeomul> 요즘 구름(클라우드)이 뜨니깐 이 구름도 뜰거 같은 예감이 들어서요
<soyeomul> http://www.dt.co.kr/contents.html?article_no=2017120502100251753001
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 14일 설명회를 개최한다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 관공서는 구름으로 가고.. 학교는 크롬북으로 가고
<soyeomul> 나라 전체가 리눅스로 가나요
<soyeomul> 대한민국에 리눅스가 퍼지나요
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 일단 아직 ActiveX가 남아있어서....
<bridgebot> <kimej> 하모니카처럼만은 되지 말아야죠..,,
<soyeomul> 엇 싸이클론님 김님 모두 꾸벅 구벅
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 구름이든 태양이든 우선 ActiveX부터 없애야 활성화가 될텐데요.. 정부에서 권장하는 OS를 가지고 정부 웹사이트를 열지 못하니..
<soyeomul> 그런거 같아요 엑티브엑스부터
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 점심시간이네요 모두 식사 맛있게 하세요 ^^
<soyeomul> 앗 넵!~ 맛점 하세요~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 저는 아직 한교시가 더…
<soyeomul> 오 선상님이신가바요
<soyeomul> 와
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아뇨 ㅋㅋㅋ 반대로 학생입니닼ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 소여물 주면서 전 떡을 쓸고 있을께요
<soyeomul> 하모니카든 구름이든 크롬북이든 뭐든 좋아요
<soyeomul> 제발 우리나라도 리눅스 바람이 불었음 좋겠어요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 하모니카는 정부에서 지원을 끊어서 기업에서 개인적으로 지원하고있다던데
<bridgebot> <kimej> 이번에도 이렇게 끝나지만은 않길…
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 모두들 화이팅! 입니다~
<soyeomul> https://cloud.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1094905.html 일본에서도 드뎌 크롬북이 학교에 진출했습니다
<bridgebot3> <draco> 정부 하는 짓 봐서는...지금이야 정부가 액티브X 줄이는 정책으로 가지만, 전에는 분명 하모니카에 액티브X되게 못하냐고 개발자에게 압박 몇번 했을거 같은데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot3> <cyclone5989> 충분히 그럴 수도 있을거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 스마트폰을 모바일 핫스팟으로 해서 크롬북을 인터넷 연결시켰어요 매번 이거로 대화방 접속하는데
<soyeomul> 가끔씩 연결이 끊기곤 하네요
<soyeomul> 집에 인터넷이 아직 안되어 있어서요
<soyeomul> 매달 소 두마리씩 출하할 수 있게 도와주세요 마음으로요
<soyeomul> 그러면 소여물 좀 힘이 날거 같아요
<soyeomul> 아따 소키우는거 빡셉니다 아우
<soyeomul> 10일날 일요일에 일단 두마리 우시장에 냅니다
<autowiz> 네 소키우는거 많이 힘들거 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 넵 위즈님;;;
<soyeomul> 살이 좀 잘 찌고 그러면 좋은데 거세(수소)들이 생각만큼 덩발이나 증체가 잘 안되어서 걱정이어요
<soyeomul> 덩발 커지고 살도 좀 찌고 그러면 출하할때도 힘이 나고 그렇거등요
<soyeomul> 그러면 볏짚작업이나 거름치는거로 힘겨웠던거 다 잊을 수 있어요
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 저 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 조은 하루 되세요~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Studnet> 저도 말하는거 좋아했는데, 프로그래밍 하면서. 너무 구체적이다보니깐. 입이 아파서 누가 물어보면. 말하자면 긴데~ 로 운을 떼서. 말하지 않는...
<nooryro> 안녕하세요. 우분투 10.04 LTS 데스크탑 지원 종료될때까지 우분투 사용하다가 이번에 16.04.3 LTS로 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<nooryro> 현재 사용하고 있는 버전은 Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS 32Bit입니다.
<jason_KR> ^^ noo ryro
<ircCloud^Seony> 10.04면 2015년도에 종료됐죠... 오래 쓰셨네요
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 송년회 13명 등록 완료하였습니다. 17명 등록 가능합니다.
<soyeomul> 정말 춥습니다 꽁꽁꽁
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 돌아왔어요 다들 저녁 드셨는지요~
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 지금 막 저녁먹고 돌아오는 길 입니다
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 밖이 춥네요 수고하십쇼!
<soyeomul> 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 좋은 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> http://bbs.ruliweb.com/best/board/300143/read/35664414
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 잠깐 시간 있으신가요?
<autowiz> 네 ~  있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 쿼리로 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-07
<bridgebot3> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> Nginx 많이 불편하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 엔진엑스는 뭐 사실상 php 돌릴 때나 reverse-proxy용도로 쓰는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그냥  동적인 페이지 서비스할때도 빠르다는 글을 읽긴 했는데 빡시게 테스트 해보진 않아서 정확히는 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> 예전과 비교하면 하드웨어도 좋아지기도 했고 예전 제가 아파치 서버에서 성능 문제가 생기던때는 php 가 좀 들어가 있던거라  비교가 안되긴 하는데 요즘 엔진 엑스만 쓰면 엄청나게 빠르긴 한거 같습니다.
<bridgebot3> <kimej> Youtube 로고가 rewind라고 바뀌었네요
<drake_kr> 유튜부 이름 바꾸나요
<autowiz> 일반적인 play 삼각형이 아니라
<autowiz> 반대방향 으로 두개의 삼각형이 있는 리와인드  표시 군요. 뭐 위키에는 유투브 자체 제작 영상 및 portal A interfactive 자체 제작 영상이라고 하네요.
<autowiz> 더 자세한 건 아직 모르겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot3> <kimej> https://ubuntu-kr.github.io/events/2017/12/07/year-start-party-in-daejeon.html
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오늘도 이 시간에 계시는군요
<Work^Seony> 저는 나이 먹어가서 그런가 이제 새벽에는 못깨어있겠더라구요
<drake_kr> 저도 힘든데요
<drake_kr> 지금 이시간에 깨있는거 제 의지가 아니라서..
<Work^Seony> 저는 그냥 힘든게 아니라 아예 꾸벅꾸벅 졸아서 ㅎㅎ  자력으로는 도저히 못깨어있겠더라구요...
<drake_kr> 어쨌든 침대로 가야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 어서 가서 좀 쉬세요
<drake_kr> 예능 하나 틀어놓고 보다보면 잠들겠죠
<drake_kr> 어쨌든 침대로 가야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 넵
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-08
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요, 오랫만입니다. :)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 여전히 추운날입니다 다들 저녁 드셨는지요~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 김님 홀리님 꾸벅구벅
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 제가 김님인건가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 난또 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 어진님이셨나요;
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아뇨 그냥 편한대로 부르셔도 됩니다
<soyeomul> 확인했어요 김어진님 그럼 앞으로 어진님으로.. ^^;;
<soyeomul> 어질어서 어진님이시구낭
<bridgebot> <kimej> 자주 김님한테 인사하는데 김님이 누구일까 생각해보니 저네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 넵;;;
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그닥 어질지는 않습니다…
<soyeomul> 읍;;
<bridgebot> <kimej> 자주 인사해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 뉴스를 봤어요
<soyeomul> 새 문화방송 사장으로 선임된 분이
<soyeomul> 최승호 pd 라는 분 학교 선배라는거 위키백과 보고 알았어요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 반가운건가요 뭔가 묘합니다
<soyeomul> 80학번 행정학과 더라구요
<soyeomul> 저보다 16년 선배님..
<bridgebot> <kimej> 뭔가 신기하네요
<soyeomul> 예 아주 신기합니다..
<soyeomul> 최 선배의 학교 생활을 훓어봤는데... 절반 이상이 연극에 데모
<soyeomul> 데모꾼 선배
<soyeomul> 그래서 조선일보에서 난리 난거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> 아이고 마 머리가 지끈한게 크롬북 신제품이나 알아봐야것어요
<soyeomul> 크롬북을 가장 호의적으로 보도하는곳이 조선일보네요 참... 이것도 묘하네요
<soyeomul> 내일은 이바지갑니다 이바지=결혼식시골말
<soyeomul> 대구에서 사촌여동생 결혼이 있어서요
<soyeomul> 아침 일찍 소여물 주고 출발해요
<soyeomul> 이만 들어가볼께요 모두 존밤 되세요~~~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-09
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 안녕하세요:)
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 유전원USB 하나 할까..
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 라즈베리파이 쓰세요?
<drake_kr> 그것도 그거지만
<drake_kr> 태블릿 때문에..
<samahui_ws> 유전원 usb하나 있으면 쓸만은 하죠. 저렴하니 하나 지르세요
<drake_kr> 몇가지 제약사항이 있어서
<drake_kr> 생각보다 스펙이 별로 제공되지 않는 허브는 구입이 쉽지 않아요
<drake_kr> 국내에서는 구하기 힘든가 봅니다..
<drake_kr> https://www.amazon.com/Juiced-Systems-Microsoft-Surface-Pro/dp/B00SVFUB5A/ref=sm_n_au_dka_KR_pr_con_0_0?adId=B00SVFUB5A&creativeASIN=B00SVFUB5A&tag=windowskhmer-20&linkCode=w41&ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.windowskhmer.com%2Fen%2Fbest-usb-hub-for-surface-pro-4-reviews-1579.html&slotNum=0&imprToken=Ulens1Qtri4NzbmrQFo46Q&adType=smart&adMode=auto&adFormat=grid&impressionTimestamp=1512819221602
<samahui_ws> 이런거 말고 그냥 전원 아뎁터 달린 usb 어뎁터 쓰시는건 어떤가요?
<drake_kr> 태블릿에서 5v 전원도 같이 제공하는데 그걸 같이 쓰고 싶어서요
<drake_kr> 아 태블릿 어댑터
<drake_kr> 아 10만원이라니
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 이쁘게 만들면 비쌉니다
<samahui_ws> 그래도 많이 비싸네요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-10
<drake_kr> 매운짬뽕을 먹어야지
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 밤새 게임을!?
<samahui_> 걸죽하니 매운 논현짬뽕 추천해 드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 엊그제 저녁에 먹었는데 맛나더군요
<drake_kr> 멀어요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그나전 눈에 비에 빙판까지 ... 배달 해주려나요
<drake_kr> 혜화동 고꼬이찌방야도 거기서 멀잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 여긴 아직 밤 11시에요
<drake_kr> 이브온하고 계십니카
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아까 한국 유저들이랑 레이드 돌았었어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 소규모 레이드라 10명 밖에 안모였는데, 그래도 모여서 하니까 재밌더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 외국애들 도는건 보통 40명 규모라, 빠릿빠릿하지 않으면 욕먹거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 와우 북미서버는 좀 달랐던 기억이 있는데요..
<drake_kr> 아시아랑 북미랑 인던 인원 모으는게..
<ircCloud^Seony> 와우는 캐릭터가 죽으면 어떤 페널티가 있는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 전 만렙도 못하고 봉인했는데
<drake_kr> 사실 뭐 없는거 같던데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브에서는 죽는다 = 내 함선이 파괴된다 = 돈
<ircCloud^Seony> 적게는 $20에서 많게는 $60 정도까지 날리게 되는 거죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 그런 함대 조직하는 애들이 보험제도를 운영하고 있긴한데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 본인 실수면 보험처리 안해주거든요
<drake_kr> 온란겜은 특히..
<drake_kr> 집에와서까지 일한다는 느낌을 많이 받는데
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 글쵸...
<drake_kr> 그런식이면 더 해서..
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 같이 했던 한국인 분들은 일주일에 딱 일요일 오전 10시에만 하시더군요
<drake_kr> 요즘은 역시 왕깨는 게임을 하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브가 게임 접속을 안해도 렙업이 되다보니, 다들 걍 일요일 오전 10시에 모여서 다같이 한 판만 딱 하고 흩어지더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 스토리 있고 그런거..
<ircCloud^Seony> 스토리 있는 일자진행형 게임이 재밌긴 재밌어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 얼마 전까지 어쌔신 크리드 이집트 한참 달리다가 질려서 꺼버렸는데...
<drake_kr> 그런 의미에서 마비노기도 좀 했었는데.. 평균에 맞추다보니..
<ircCloud^Seony> 조만간 다시 잡아서 엔딩은 봐야겠어요...
<drake_kr> 그 엔딩이란거 때문에 어쨌든 게임 할거면 콘솔겜부터..
<drake_kr> 스팀씨가 할인해주더라도 일단 돈부터 나가는거라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 이브 계정 하나 더 추가로 지를려고 한국에 돈 송금해놨는데, 크리스마스 세일 때까지 기다려야겠네요
<drake_kr> 저도 이번 크리스마스 할인을 위해 준비하고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그리고 콘솔겜같은경우는 끝나고 나서 현타가 좀 덜하잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸
<drake_kr> 저 팡야 하다 딱 관두고 계산해보니까.. 3달동안 한 40만원 썼드라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 은근 헤비게이머시군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 장비빨때문에 졌다고 생각하니까요..
<drake_kr> 생각해보면 그렇게 클럽이 차이나는것도 아니었는데..
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 그런 Pay2Win식 게임을 너무 싫어해서... 뭐 하긴 모바일겜도 싫어하고...
<drake_kr> 그런 의미에서 이브하다가 또 몇천씩 꼴아박을거 같기도 해요
<drake_kr> 예전에 리니지 하면서 이미 경험이 있어서..
<drake_kr> 온란겜은 또 랭킹같은거 확인하기가 쉬우니까..
<drake_kr> 아무런 의미 없는 랭킹인데 꼭 거기 들어가고싶고 했었는데..
<drake_kr> 이젠 손이 썩어서 스타2 승률도 20%를 넘기기 힘드네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브는... 부정은 못하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아시아서버는 3%도 안됩니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만 한 가지 말씀드릴 수 있는건, 이브는 리니지랑은 좀 달라서, 돈 쓴다고 이기는 게임은 절대 아니고 오히려 호구로 찍혀서 사냥당할 확률이 훨씬 더 높아요
<drake_kr> 리니지나 마찬가지일것 같은데요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 유저들이 극도로 호전적이고, 상대방의 얼마짜리 함선을 터뜨려먹었다라는게 자랑인 게임이거든요...
<drake_kr> 린저씨들이 호구같지만 사실 성주급쯤 되면 권모술수가 아주그냥 막그냥
<ircCloud^Seony> 그걸 자랑하는 웹사이트도 있고, 그 기록도 평생 남아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 랭킹에 집착하는 타입이라 하면 안 될것 같습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 제가 이겜을 해보니... 제가 pvp를 잘하는 유저는 아니더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 맨날 어버버 하다가 죽어서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭔 공부해야하는 것도 어찌 그리 많은지...
<drake_kr> 서원님도 10년만 젊었어도 지금 쓰시는 돈의 한 3배 이상은 쓰지 않았을까요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그랬을지도 몰라요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 이제 pvp 한답시고 뻘짓 그만하고, 고수익 낸다는 pve나 할려고 어제 또 목돈을...
<ircCloud^Seony> 이걸 터뜨려먹으면 진짜 현금술 $20 써야할 판이네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 리니지할때 8700만원어치를 두르고 다녔는데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐...
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 진짜 그 돈을 쓰신 건가요 아니면 게임에서 벌어들이신 건가요?
<drake_kr> 요샌 칼하나가 5억
<drake_kr> 쓴돈은 한 6천 정도였던거 같애요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐... 저는 절대 리니지는 못할 것 같네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 저는 게임을 즐기고 싶어서 하는 거라...
<drake_kr> 그건 지금 얘기죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 10년만 젊었어도 이기지도 못하는 게임 뭐하러 하냐 아니었을까요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 생각해보니 포트리스도 무조건 이기려고만 했었던거 같고..
<drake_kr> 그때 다행히 fps로 빠지진 않아서..
<ircCloud^Seony> fps로 빠졌으면 오히려 즐겁게는 하셨을 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 스타크래프트가 제 학점을 전부 가져갔죠..
<drake_kr> 블리자드하고는 애증의 관계
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 디아블로2
<ircCloud^Seony> 군대 휴가나와서도 했거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 수능날 아침 훨윈드 돌면서 생각했습니다 ‘아 공부해야 되는데’
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그때 배틀넷 접속이 어렵지 않았으면 저 대학도 못 갔을듯
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 고등학교 때 스타가 나오지 않아서 다행 아닌 다행이었군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 근데 생각해보니까 스타 처음 나올 때 제가 쓰던 컴퓨터가 486이라서, 나왔어도 안돌아갔겠네요
<drake_kr> 블리자드 월렛에는 항상 $100정도는 채워놓습니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 디아블로3 이후로는 블리자드 게임은 그만뒀어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오버와치도 안샀고...
<drake_kr> 전 블리자드 게임은 안 해도 사놓는거 같애요
<drake_kr> 이젠 증기아저씨가 돈을 다 가져가버려서..
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 최근 4년간 콘솔게임 엄청 빠져살면서, 게임 출시하자마자 정가로 바로바로 막 질렀는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇게 쓰면서, 출시하자마자 30% 세일 때리는 게임도 보고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 출시하자마자 망해서 50% 내려버리고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거 겪으면서 앞으로 게임 출시한다고 바로 사지말고, 정말로 사고싶은 것만 출시했을 때 사자 라고 마음 먹었죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 사이에 기다리는 동안 할 거 없으면 무조건 이브 하고...
<drake_kr> GTA요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 GTA는 나오기도 전부터 대박 쳤죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 예를 들자면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 디 오더 1886인가
<ircCloud^Seony> 나오자마자 망했죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아뇨 나오자마자 사는 게임요
<ircCloud^Seony> 디스아너드 2, 데이어스 엑스 2 등등
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 글쵸... 뭐 그런 게임들...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니면 제 개인적으로 기대가 크거나...
<ircCloud^Seony> 내년 1월에 나올 몬스터헌터는 바로 살려구요
<drake_kr> 툼래이더 3 나오면 사실듯
<ircCloud^Seony> 툼레이더 같은 1자 진행형 스토리 게임도 바로 안사기로 했어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜냐면... 출시해서 한 3개월만 기다리면 바로 30% 세일 들어가더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤일로 마스터치프 콜렉션 나올 때 바로 샀는데, 정말 3개월쯤 지나니까 40% 세일하는데 좀 짜증나더라구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤일로5도 그렇고, 기어즈 오브 워도 그렇고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 울펜슈타인 2가 출시했꺼든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번은 아니구나... 한 2달 됐는데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> Thanksgiving day때 30% 세일을 때렸어요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 좋구나 하고 바로 샀죠 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어쌔신 크리드 이집트도, 정말 나오자마자 바로 세일 때린 수준
<ircCloud^Seony> 가장 기억에 남는건, 파이널 판타지 15는 출시하기 전부터 30% 세일을 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 크리스마스때 게임 100개는 사지 않을까 하네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 이번 크리스마스 때는 걍 이브온라인만 구입할 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 파이널판타지7
<drake_kr> 삼국지시리즈가 죄다 스팀에 올라온걸 보면서
<drake_kr> 세일을 기다리고 있죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 삼국지...
<drake_kr> 아쉽게도 삼국무쌍 시리즈는 한두개만 올라왔드라고요
<drake_kr> 이런.. 짜장면집이 문을 닫다니
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 만들 이브 부캐릭터를, 회사 정보부에서 제 부캐릭터인지 알 수 없게 할려고 고민 중인데 딱히 방법이 없네요...
<drake_kr> 여기서 만들어서 드리면 되나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 일단 한국에서 만들어야 한국돈으로 결제가 되더라구요... 계정비가 이상하게 한국이 너무 싸네요
<drake_kr> 시간 얼마 안걸리면 테더링해서..
<ircCloud^Seony> 스팀은 vpn 쓰면 밴 당한다더라구요
<drake_kr> 안걸릴 정도면 되지 않으려나..
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 한국으로 돈 송금해놓고, 도착하면 오즈님한테 부탁하려구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 머드라.. 원격으로 게임하는거도 안되려나 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임을 하는건 괜찮대요
<ircCloud^Seony> 결제만 현지 지역에서 해야한다고 하네요
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 그러니까.. vpn 말고 원격데탑같은거도 안된다는건가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그건 어쩔 수 없지않을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 알아낼 방법이 없으니...
<drake_kr> 그럼 아마존클라우드 korea region 하나 해서 거기서 해도 된다는 얘긴디
<ircCloud^Seony> 네... 참 근데 스팀에서 지역을 확정하려면, 스팀 클라이언트로 한 번은 접속해야한다네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 글치요
<drake_kr> 하긴 국가별로 구입이 안되는 게임도 있기도 하니까.....
<drake_kr> 독일 꼬맹이가 wolfenstein 3d 하고 있으면......
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 생각해보니 의외로 부정사용도 막겠네요
<drake_kr> 중국빨dd라던지
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 것도 있고, 환율을 이용해서 더 싼 국가에서 구입하는 것도 막는 거 같더라구요
<drake_kr> https://streamhtml5.com/ddokebi
<ircCloud^Seony> 오...
<ircCloud^Seony> 몬헌 꼭 삽니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 플스냐 엑원이냐...
<drake_kr> 개물냥꾼
<drake_kr> 근데 영상 안 끊기나요
<drake_kr> 송출 한국에서 하고 한국에서 받는데 전 드럽게 끊깁니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 안끊기던데요
<drake_kr> 방송하는 친구가 우분투 멤바에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥 오... 그렇군요...
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 보고 있는데... 렉이
<bridgebot> <fmowl> ps로 하시나?
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-02
<soyeomul> 월요일 아침 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 얼마전에 NISP PQC 메일링에서 번스타인 교수가 예시로 든 콤푸타 코드가 무척이나 파이썬 스러워서
<soyeomul> 전혀 무관한 제가 너무 호기심이 강해서 개인 메일로 물어봤었어요.
<soyeomul> "교수님 저거 파이썬인가요?"
<soyeomul> 라고 물었더니...
<soyeomul> 답장이 왔어요.
<soyeomul> https://sagemath.org
<soyeomul> 라는 짧은 한문장이었지요
<soyeomul> 혹시 수학과나 콤푸타 전공하시는분중에 저 URL 에 있는거 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<soyeomul> 정말 정말 짜릿했어요
<soyeomul> 행여 제 메일이 스팸으로 취급되어져서 답장이 안오나 반신반의했는데...
<soyeomul> 하루도 안지나서 바로 와서 놀랬어요 qmail 메일링에서도 보기힘든분인데
<soyeomul> NIST PQC 메일링에선 갱장히 활발히 활동하고 계시더라구요
<soyeomul> 메일의 절반이 번스타인 교수님의 메일...
<soyeomul> https://groups.google.com/a/list.nist.gov/d/msg/pqc-forum/2qABXjHl3mg/PLo6noJqAAAJ
<soyeomul> 링크 내용 맨 하단에 파이썬 같은 문법이 보이는거 저걸 보고 질문 했었어요
<soyeomul> 음 갱장히 4차원 스러운 수식...
<soyeomul> 3차원도 빡센데... 저렇게 4차원의 수식을 표현하는거 보면 번스타인 교수는 정말... 쳐다볼 수 없는 곳에서 거니는 "하늘을 걷는자 = 루크 스카이워크" 만큼의 포스가 느껴지더이다...
<soyeomul> qmail 을 무심히 퍼블릭 도메인으로 풀어버리고 그저 자신은 양자콤푸타 보안 연구에만 집중하시는 모습이 정말
<soyeomul> 짠하게 느껴지더라구요
<soyeomul> 암만 쳐다봐도 파이썬같은데.. 파이썬이 아닌 다른거라는 사실에 또 충격..
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> u안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 알로하~
<soyeomul> 매우 매우 반갑습니다 !
<soyeomul> nullmailer 라는 프로그램을 sudo apt-get install nullmailer 라는 명령어로 설치를 무사히 했어요
<soyeomul> 그리고 시작하려고
<soyeomul> sudo service nullmailer start
<soyeomul> 라고 쳤더니
<soyeomul> 오 구석기님 어소오세요~~~
<soyeomul> nullmailer: unrecognized service
<soyeomul>  
<twinsenbrim> 하이루~
<soyeomul> 라고 내뱉으며 끝내내요
<soyeomul> 네 구석기님^^^
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네... unrecognized service 가 안나오게 하려면 어떤 작업을 해주어야 하나요?
<soyeomul> 우분투 18.04 입니다.
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 갱장히 어렵네요
<soyeomul> 왜 /etc/init.d/ 디렉토리에 nullmailer 가 안생기는건지...
<soyeomul> 저 잠깐 크롬 OS로 나갔다고 다시 올께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<soyeomul> 재접했습니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 에서 sudo enter-chroot
<soyeomul> 로 우분투 X 없이 콘솔로 진입해서 sudo apt-get install nullmailer 를 했었지만
<soyeomul> 그렇게도 service 파일은 생성되지 않더이다...
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 에서 설치된 우분투는 좀 다르네요
<soyeomul> ... /etc/init.d/ 에 nullmailer 가 안보이는데.. 아 어렵네요
<soyeomul> 저걸 수동으로 만들수는 없나요...?
<soyeomul> 아님 service 말고 수동으로 nullmailer 를 시작 시키는 방법은 없을까요?
<soyeomul> qmail 에서 쓰던 daemontool 을 쓰야할까여?
<soyeomul> 왜 qmail 과 비슷한 프로그램들은 죄다 시작이 어려운지...
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 어떤분이 https://www.apt-browse.org/browse/ubuntu/trusty/universe/amd64/nullmailer/1:1.11-2.1/file/etc/init.d/nullmailer
<soyeomul> 라는 파일을 만들어서 공개해두셔서 저거 그대로 복사 붙여넣기해서 일단 시작시켰어요
<soyeomul> 테스트 해보고 잘되면 다시 올께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 메일이 날라갑니다
<soyeomul> 아직 syslog 에 로그가 안찍히지만 차차 해결해볼께요
<soyeomul> 너무 감사하네요;;;
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 홀리님 안녕하시에요~
<soyeomul> 아... 긴긴 겨울밤 커피보다 라면이 땡기네요
<soyeomul> 일단 라면 끊이러~ 슝~~
<soyeomul> 잠시 접속이 끊겼어요
<soyeomul> 재접했습니다;
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-03
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 안녕하세유
<jason_KR> 흐흐흐 안녕하세요? 1년에 한두번 숨쉬러 나오는 것 같아요?!!!   잘 지내죠?
<jason_KR> 아니...pc hero_work님, music4 u zone 에는 언제부터?
<foxmask> 안녕하세유
<foxmask> 안녕하세요 :D
<foxmask> it's funny , I learn to pronounce the french words to a korean girl who reads "le petit prince"
<foxmask> (on hellotalk)
<foxmask> s/learn/teach/
<foxmask> she is very talented
<pchero_work1> jason_KR: 꽤 오래됐습니다. ^^;;
<pchero_work1> 한 4년?? 정도 됐네요. ㅎ
<jason_KR> ^^
<pchero_work1> foxmask: I didn't know that the "le petit prince" is the "The Little Prince" in French. :)
<pchero_work1> 요즘은 방송이 없어서 많이 심심합니다. ㅠ
<foxmask> pchero_work1: :)
<foxmask> pchero_work1: you mean there is not a lot of activity on the channel ?
<pchero_work1> Ah, not that meaning. That channel m4uzone is the amateur broadcasting channel. :)
<pchero_work1> Normally, they have many of broadcasting schedule, but not schedule nowadays…
<foxmask> ok ; sorry :)
<pchero_work1> I would recommend to join that channel if they doing like before, but not anymore..;
<foxmask> sad
<jason_KR> pc hero_work1: 4년이면, 그 사이에 서버 이전과 체녈명을 바꾼 적이 있었는데...그 전부터 있었다는 말이군요?!   암튼 그래서 더 반갑습니다. ^^
<pchero_work1> 네, 기억납니다. 한번 바꿨었죠. :)
<jason_KR> ^^
<HolyKnight> 오
<HolyKnight> 네 본녀는 여전히 잘 지내유
<jason_KR> ^^
<HolyKnight> 근데 왼쪽의 아이콘?은 어케 적용하신거쥬
<jason_KR> 웅 프랑스 사시는 fox mask님한테 배운 것인데, 일단 irc client 로  ircCloud 를 쓰면, 설정에서 만들 수 있어요. =바꿀 수 있어요.
<jason_KR> 예의 그 분은 '선인장'을 적용했더라구요.
<foxmask> :D
<HolyKnight> 오
<HolyKnight> 좋네유.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-04
<razGon___> 안녕하세요?
<razGon___> 사람이 간사한게 적축 텐키리스 키보드 쓸때는 잘쓰다가 장부입력 할게 있어서 텐키붙은 풀키보드로 햇는데. 프론저 키보드.... 사용해 보니 못쓸것이 되네요.ㅎ
<razGon___> 하다보면 적응 되겟죠
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon___> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> 안녕하세유
<razGon___> 모닝요
<razGon> 음....
<razGon> 지금 잘나오죠?
<autowiz> 네 잘 나옵니다~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 감사합니다.ㅎ
<razGon> 갑자기 서버에서 메세지가 와서요
<autowiz> 네 정말 멤브레인 밖에 없는경우 ,  어쩔 수 없을때 쓸 수는 있는데 가능하면 키보드를 들고 다니는 한이 있더라도 피하고 싶지요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack2> <draco> 해피해킹 사서 들고 다닐려고 했는데, 결국 회사와 집 두개 사서 씁니다..
<autowiz> 사실 들고다니는거 고장위험도 있고 불편하기도 하고 해서 , 두개 쓰는게 답이긴 합니다. 노트북 충전기도 가능하면 집 에 하나 , 회사하나 놓고 쓰고 싶은 심정이더라구요 ㅎㅎ (출장갈때는 어쩔 수 없이 가방에 넣고 가야하지만 ㅎㅎ)
<samahui_TP> 혹시 리눅스 설치된 하드 자체를 버추얼 머신에 물려서 부팅 시켜보신 분 계신가요?
<autowiz> virtualbox 는 모르겠는데 vmware 에서는 많이해봤습니다.
<samahui_TP> 버추얼 머신에서 쉽게 되던데 버추얼 박스에서 문제가 보여서 여쭤봤어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 이전에 쉽게 됬던거 같은데 오랜만에 윈도우에 버추얼박스 올려서 기존 하드 인식시키기까지는 쉽게 되는데 부팅이 안되고 있네요
<autowiz> 하드를 통으로 가상화로 잡는게 잘 안되는거 같더라구요.
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 버전이 올라가면서 그렇게 된건지 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 윈도우가 문제군요
<samahui_TP> 윈도우 싫어요
<samahui_TP> 절대 실력은 탓하지 않습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 부팅하면서 권한이니 엑세스니 에러 나오던데 , 저도 예~ 전에는 잘 됐던거 같은데 요즘 안되더라구요
<samahui_TP> 역시 그냥 하드 두개 다 물려주고 듀얼부팅 해야겠네요
<samahui_TP> 노트북은 심지어 윈도우 빠른시작 기능덕분에 외장으로 물려서도 부팅을 못시키는군요. 다시시작하기 시켜서 완전 꺼지게 만들고 부팅하거나 전력관리에서 빠른시작을 꺼버려야만 되네요. 윈도우는 공생을 모르는 OS...
<autowiz> EFI 활용해서 빠르게 부팅할려다보니 그럴 수 밖에 없는건지 , 재부팅이 절전모드 같은 느낌이 들때가 많이 있더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-05
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<samahui_TP> 맛있는 점심 먹고 오후에도 화이팅! 힘들내세요^^
<Seony> 드라코님 ROTK 소속 아니시죠?
<Seony> 뭔 하루하루가 사사게 올라갈 사건들의 연속이네...
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-06
<UbuntuKrSlack2> <draco> @Seony 전 새도우 인 스타스 소속입니다. 콥에 스트럭처 있긴 한데, ROTK 사례보고 배워서 유령콥 세워서 소유권 옮겨서 문제 해결했어요.
<Seony> 아 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack2> <draco> 소규모 마이닝 콥이라서 들어갔는데 요즘 은근히 커져서;; ㅎㅎㅎ 스트럭처까지 지었네요.
<UbuntuKrSlack2> <draco> 뭔가 막 생산계획 세우고 있던데요 ㅋ
<Seony> 하이섹에요?
<Seony> 지금 ROTK가 문제가 되는 이유가 바로 그 스트럭쳐를 박아서 그런 건데요...
<UbuntuKrSlack2> <draco> 네. 맞아요. 하이섹 지타 4점프 거리인데. 스트럭처 짓자마자 유령콥 세워서 소유권 넘기고, 유령콥에서 권한을 원래 콥에 전부 주는 식으로 하고 있어요. 전쟁걸어봐야 아무도 없는 유령콥에 걸리죠
<Seony> 아 그렇군요... 잘 대처했네요
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 아.. 좁고 추운 아침입니다.
<razGon_> 제주도라서 엄살이긴 한데..ㅋ
<razGon_> 4도네요. ㅎ
<razGon_> 지금 육지는 영하.ㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack2> <draco> 지금 영하6도입니다. 서울
<UbuntuKrSlack2> <draco> 스트럭처 유지비 때문에 수익 날때까지 당분간 콥 세금 3%로 올리자고 투표중이네요. 여러모로 민주적으로 진행하고 있는것 같습니다. CEO분 어리던데
<Seony> 스트럭쳐 유지비가 생각보다 많이 들기 때문에 세금은 있어야할 거에요
<razGon_> 혹시 아마존 EC2로 가상기기로 윈도돌리시는 분 계실까요? 파일을 받고 싶은데 보안문제로 아무것도 안되네요
<UbuntuKrSlack2> <draco> 기업들 보안 처리를 앵간히 해야지 ㅋㅋㅋ 다 불편한 곳이 많아서
<Seony> 아마존 하니까 생각나는, 아마존 부사장 이름이 굴 김치 라네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> https://i1.ruliweb.com/img/19/12/06/16ed86d01062f0c59.jpg
<razGon_> ㅎㅎㅎ 인도계.ㅋ
<razGon_> 보니깐 보안 설정이 다 못받게 되어 있네요. 보안 수준을 낮춰야 되겟네요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-07
<soyeomul> 아후 조용한 토요일밤 한번 접속해봤네요
<soyeomul> 대게 춥습니다...
<soyeomul> 아 밤이 아니라 아직 초저녁이네요;;;
<soyeomul> 잠시 커피타임~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-08
<Seony> draco: 오늘 대규모 교전 있어서 1시간 반 대기하고 4시간 동안 전쟁하다 왔네요.
<Seony> 한 성계에 총 1,200명 모여서 TiDi 10% 걸렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어떤 느낌인지 살짝 보여드리자면,
<Seony> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LvM9On20/Warfare.JPG
<Seony> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/z47hetHx/TiDi-10-percent.JPG
<Seony> 윗 스크린샷은 스트럭쳐 앞에 대략 500명 정도 모여있는 상황이고, 아래 사진은 대략 150km 이내 거리에 천명이 넘게 모여서 교전 중인 상황입니다 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack2> <draco> 우와
<Seony> 킬보드 사이트에서는 해당 성계에서 일어난 전투에 대해 Battle Report라는 것을 뽑아주는 기능이 있는데, 거기서 보면 총 1,900 여명이 참전했네요
<Seony> 저희측 손실액은 30빌, 상대방측 손실은 25빌로 저희측 손실이 더 많긴 하지만 저희가 이겼습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> https://zkillboard.com/related/30003631/201912080700/
